# Anyone else in Limbo Land?



## Cloudy

Hey ladies, just wondered if anyone else was with me in Limbo Land?

We were hoping to start our next FET in January after our mc in October, but now we are waiting for our GP/Hospital to decide if we can have recurrent mc testing. I'm super duper grateful of any extra testing that we can get, but the wait to see if they will let us, and the wait to see the Hospital, and the wait for results, and the wait to start the next FET is going to be months. Plus we have to have medicated long DR for the FET so it ends up being about a 3 month process in itself.

I miss the injections, and I hate having to endure horrific endo periods, and mostly I miss doing something to achieve our dream. People who haven't been through this say "just enjoy yourselves for a bit", which is a stupid thing to say because we manage to enjoy ourselves even when we are cycling.

I suppose I hope that there isn't anyone else in Limbo Land with me, but if you are Im sending you loads of   and   to help with your patience!

Xxx


----------



## kj14

Oh, I feel your pain -  it's Limbo land for me too! Had first IVF in July - BFN. Eventually got follow up appointment in Sept and was told that I have a suspected bicornuate uterus and my consultant wants to do a laparoscopy & hysteroscopy. Should be max 6 weeks wait. That was Sept 4th.... eventually got date of 22nd December and when I went in last Monday the anaesthetist wouldn't let me go ahead with the op because I had a cough. He didn't seem to grasp why this made me a tad upset!

When we had our BFN in July, I just wanted to have had another attempt before Christmas so that we could go into the new year having given it a go and move on if it's not meant to be for us.
Now we are just doing yet more waiting and it's driving me crazy. I'm 39, and am rapidly running out of time (a personal decision that I don't want to keep doing this beyond 40). We have been TTC for 7 years and spent the last 18 months being faffed about by the hospital for one reason or another. We haven't had a holiday, can't make decisions about moving house and just generally feel that we are completely on hold and there doesn't seem to be any end to it. 
We've had a crappy Christmas and I feel really low about the whole thing. 
Sorry for moaning, but your post title just summed up how I feel. I'm so glad I'm not alone in feeling this way - this is the great thing about FF!


----------



## Guest

Hi Cloudy and kj14, I can totally relate to your feelings as well! 

I've been hanging around since the summer when I had an unexpected natural preg which only turned out to be a blighted ovum anyway, but meant my FET was postponed for 12 months! Just before my 40th bday! They finally agreed on 6 months but it's still been a nightmare of a wait, hanging around. My NHS consultant said we might as well keep trying on our own til the end of the year, but we already knew my DH had bad results previously, so I couldn't expect much. Anyway we got so fed up we decided to go on holiday next month so now doing the FET in Feb.

I feel like a broken record and have been demented all Christmas! There are ups & downs when youre in a limbo period, it's not all bad, but it does try your patience!!
I like to be doing things too Cloudy. And I can relate to having a limit to all this as well kj14, me too. I hope we're all super lucky in 2015, that's all I can say!   xx


----------



## Cloudy

KJ14 - ah don't be sorry honey, that's what limbo lands all about, sharing the rubbishness   We are the same with holidays/house/job stuff all being on hold. Don't get me wrong, a child is a million times more important than all that, but everything else in our life is suffering because of how things have gone and now they just feel on hold for nothing xxx

Merlin - sorry about the mc honey - they are rubbish   12 months though, ouch! Glad you have a holiday booked, we went away in November to commiserate our mc, but maybe will try and get a weekend or something just to give us something to look forward too. Xxx

I don't know about anyone else, but I'm dreading New Year - I don't think I will keep sane if someone says "next year will be your year", people have been saying that for 5 years now and if anything it's got worse      

At least I can laugh at my misery  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, 
So sorry to read all the awful things you have had to endure......such heartache, life can seem very cruel sometimes! 
I too am in limbo, hopefully only until Feb/mar if my af's arrive on schedule, still it feels like a long wait when you feel you are running out of time and it's hard accepting you have no control over it. I find I am always having to make excuses for things like not drinking etc (particularly hard over Xmas) and we have turned down 2 holidays with friends this year as we are afraid it will end up clashing with treatment ....
I try to stay positive as much as I can but sometimes I just can't help feeling terribly sad!
I truly hope 2015 is the year that gives us all our dreams x


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi all.

I feel like I am in limbo land at the mo. I have had to endure another Christmas of watching friends and family with young children getting all excited for santa and on Christmas day them playing with toys and the whole "family" atmosphere while me and my DH spend Christmas alone at home with our dog!!

We didn't plan to go anywhere this year cos I was planning on  being pregnant after our first ivf in October but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be. 

I am waiting to have my review appointment end if Jan and then it's straight back on a fresh cycle which I am dreading but excited about in the same breath. 

Wish I was more positive going into the new year but with not knowing what's going to happen at our review and when we are going to start again I am struggling abit.

I am however looking forward to starting my "healthy eating" in Jan and dry Jan....I have put quite abit of weight on with the drinking and eating over crimbo.

Wishing everyone a lucky 2015 xxx


----------



## oscar13

Ames i can relate to all that...we were surrounded by other peoples children over christmas......had then MIL hounding us over when we aee giving her grandchildren (only my sister, who is pregnant, knows about ivf) and i have sefinately been over indulging thia christmas....x


----------



## Cloudy

Oscar and Ames - I can totally relate to the being surrounded by children, we have had 3 close friends/family have babies in the last month, and 2 other babies born in our wider circle also in the last month. I don't want anyone elses baby, but I'm sick of buying baby toys and clothes and wrapping them up for other peoples children, plus all the other close friends and family children that we already have to buy for.

Oscar - I don't blame you for indulging, I've not been well and not really drank,ut have eaten my body weight in sweets instead  

Ames - good luck for your review and hope they get you started as soon as you are ready (but hope you have some fun in the meantime!) x

Well, I think I might do an evening class, just one that's an introduction course to something that can help distract my brain a bit, and help me to feel like I'm not wishing my life away and achieving nothing! I would love to go back to uni and do my masters, but with the circumstances it's not going to happen so a 6 week "Introduction to Polish" course will be the next best thing!

I think i might need some more coping mechanisms though, a few hours a week night class isn't going to cure me, so maybe I need a decorating project too...?

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Hi,
I'm also in limbo land .... We had a mc after war fresh and then 3 unsuccessful fets. I have to say it's been the worse year of my life, started with ups and then been downhill since. W shave just had december off (as much as I could as every time I drank I got depressed the next day) and today have started our 3 month diet plan and try and get one to stick this time. So january will be waiting while eating bird food and then start stimming end of feb ., also going to serum for hysto mid feb!!
I'm feeling better after having afew days away with hubby but I'm sure will go back downhillsoon enough.
Sorry all your girls are going  through all this pain too x


----------



## oscar13

Hi ustoget, 

So sorry you have had such an awful year, life can be so unfair!

My healthy eating started again yesterday ready to begin cycling end of Feb/Mar. Althoigh I did keep up all my supplements over xmas I eat far too much junk and could probably do with shifting a fair bit of wait!
I am trying to start the year feeling positive but I haven't got the feeling of excitement I had before our first try. Maybe that will come once treatment starts again?!

How are all you other ladys in limbo land doing?  xx


----------



## ustoget

Hi 

Oscar13, thanks for your words and I'm sorry u feel so sad this really is a tough journey, I hope soon you will start to feel better but to be honest january is just the worse month anyway isn't it.. So I say roll on February!!
Sounds like were be cycling together then  what does your heathly eating plan involve??
I know what u mean, I've been waiting for this day to come so I could finally be active/doing something positive again and now it's here I am missing that excitement .. Think maybe that's becuase of the fear of putting everything into it again and then having failure.. That unbelievably scary to me... Inplantation failure or another misscarriage!!
But I know I'll get positive again, gonna get fit and heathly so I can't look but with regrets!!

My sister i law is also due 23rd january which is a week after when we would of been due.. So that is gonna be tough, especially becuase we don't even get on...but just got to put on the brave face and look happy!

Cloudy- evening course sounds like a great idea.. You gonna learn to speak polish??

Ames - I know what u mean about putting everything on hold, I missed my best friends wedding in Spain this year coz treatment had started and we haven't had a holiday abroad for 4 years now.. Mainly money saving etc but you feel like it's so hard to make long term plans. We did move recently, well actually we rented our house 2 years ago and rented a flat and have now moved back to our own house and it does feel good to have a fresh start. Maybe you could still move and that's could keep your mind busy and better to do that now rather than when your pregnant ?? Just a thought

Anyway off to eat some wholegraind lol..


----------



## oscar13

Hi ustoget, 
First on my healthy eating was to throw away any left over rubbish from xmas - nothing left in the house to tempt me. Apart from that i am cutting out white bread, rice, pasta and potatoes. Sticking to lean meat and upping the amount of fish eat. Also trying to eat more vegetables particularly green). Obviously no alcohol or caffeine.......
What do you do to prepare?
Looking forward to having a cycling buddy!


----------



## ustoget

Had skype session with mealanie brown which was great and now I have a plan to go by which helps so I don't go off track... Bascually no sugar at all, loads of orange, red and yellow veg and even more greens, and like u said lean meat and fish, no alcohol, caffine etc loads of wholegrains, nuts and seeds.. Makes a difference from chocolate for breakfast over christmas lol

When u say feb/March do u mean day one will be in feb, stimming march, collection and transfer april?? That's my plan if they keep me on the long protocol..


----------



## oscar13

So long as my next 2 periods run to schedule then that sounds exactly like my timeline!!!!


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone I just thought I'd say the healthy eating plans sound a good idea! I also want to focus on that, having less sugar, milk & wheat. And it would be nice to lose a few pounds and tone up a bit more! I don't have much alcohol or caffeine anyway but will probably avoid altogether when starting my FET. I started going to an exercise class on Sundays, but I think twice a week would bring more results (I don't really count walking my dogs, as it's not very strenuous!) 

Cloudy your course idea sounds a good one too. I surprised myself by getting addicted to 'Lost' in the autumn, as my brother gave me his entire box set & it lasted months! Now I'm going to try to get back into reading, to avoid going on eBay!  

Ustoget I pmed you, thank you very much!   I will look up Melanie Brown too!

Oscar & Ames, wishing you all the best too with your next  tx  

I hope everyone's weekend is ok, first one of the new year. May it be a good one for us all   xxx


----------



## oscar13

Thanks merlin.
When do you start your FET? Really hope all goes well. 

I'm hoping the healthy eating helps me shed some weight too. Also start pilates classes again this weekend (was advised to stop whilst stmming and during 2ww and following my CP couldn't pick up the motivation to go back. But, new year new healthier and more positive outlook.....fc it work!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying a good start to the new year. Its so nice to have people to talk to at the same stage. Take care x


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi all.

Hope you are all well here in limbo land.  It's good to get some healthy eating tips....as I also have been living on chocolate for breakfast too. I have put on 10lbs since my BFN in Nov. ....how bad. Nevermind gives me something to work towards.

I had a wheep on new years day for the most ridiculous reason. My brother got a puppy and named it my girl name that I have had for years so I cried alot....lol seems stupid now but at the time I felt so sick as talking to my little emby after transfer I was calling it that name ( and my boy name) so not a great start being in tears for 2015!! Ha ha just goes to show the emotional rollercoaster this is.

I am making the most of tomoz as out with friends for late new year drinks then as of Monday. .....jogging, walking, fruit and veg and supplements again as stopped everything.

Good luck to all hopefully may be cycling with some of u in feb time xxx


----------



## ustoget

Yay Oscar your my cycling buddy !!! ... Just read Abit of your history, did u get to the bottom of getting your immune therapy along side another clinic? I met Dr gorgy at the fertility show and he made it sound like he could do the tests etc pretty quick.. About 4-6 week if I remember right and had availibily straight away and would work with u at a different climic.. If that helps!!??

Ames- don't be silly we would all be the same.. I cry everytime I look at the sea now as straight after mc we went to whitsable and kinda had our good byes. What I horrible reminder :-(

Hope everyone else enjoyed healthy day 2 x


----------



## Cloudy

Hey ladies!  

Ustoget - I really fancied learning Polish or Russian (I can order a Vodka and a coffee in Russian, but that's about it) but can't find a class so going to have to resort to language CDs in the car on the way to work! Although I have seen a short course on Aspergers at a college near work and I sometimes work with adults with Aspergers. I'm sorry for your rubbish year, hoping the next one is better for us all!  

Oscar - goos luck with the healthy eating! I'm focussing on cutting out sugar this month, and may think about chocolate next month. I need something to treat myself with! Although Im being naughty and sucking on a lolly so not really doing so well with the sugar I suppose  

Merlin - ooh, I love a box set addiction! For us it was Breaking Bad last year, thinking of trying the Sopranos this year. Though i love reading and currently working my way through the teen fiction list and Stephen King collection! Good luck with the fitness classes - I have a few DVDs and some home gym stuff like kettle bells and stretch bands and stuff. I used to make myself do 20minutes when I get in from work (normally in my bra and pants, but I don't care, no one can see me) so going to start doing that again from Monday.

Ames - ah that's horrible when stuff like that happens, you are allowed to be sad, but really hope things turn around. Hope you have a nice night out with your friends, and good luck with the healthy eating and exercise  

Sorry if I missed anyone, hope everyone is ok! I'm going to sit down tomorrow with my calendar and write down what physically activity I'm going to do every day. I did the couch to 5k thing last year (well, up to about week 7) so thinking of starting that again, plus getting back to my nightly bedroom activity...   by which I mean yoga and aerobics DVDs and my kettle bells, what did you think I meant...  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Ames - its perfectly normal to feel like that! Just when I think I am doing beteer some silly thing on TV will suddenly set me off for no apparent reaaon. I think we have to try and stay positive but not be hard on ourselves when we get emotional....this is one tough rollercoaster ride!

Ustoget - thanks for the info. My clinic confirmed yesterday that they can't give me the prescription so recommended I try my GP or Dr Gorgu! I have an appointment with my GP on 13th so will see how that goes and then try Dr Gorgy.

Cloudy and Merlin - I can echo the boxset addiction....last year me and OH got through Breaking Bad, Sons of Anarchy and Southlands! 

Have a good day everyone.....day 3 of healthy eating xxxx


----------



## Cloudy

I hope everyone is ok and the first full week of January hasn't been too bad - although in my experience everyone has been crazy and had a terrible week! 

We are slightly moving in Limbo Land - well, apparently we have been referred to the hospital mc clinic, so just got to hope that we aren't waiting too long now as I suspect I might end up being the last one left in Limbo Land if my usual waiting times are anything to go by!

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hey cloudy, so pleased to hear your referal has come through....really hope you don't have to wait too long!

How is everyone else doing?

Afm I spoke to my clinic today as cd1 - they have provisionally booked me in for a scratch on 23rd feb and will start down regging at the same time, with stimming starting around 9th march (assuming next af arrives on time!). Also got GP appointment on tues to discuss intralipids....please keep your fingers crossed for that

Hope everyone is well and coping with the wait - I am so impatient!


----------



## Guest

Hi it's good to see things are progressing for people   Good news cloudy about your referral and Oscar about your scratch. Fingers crossed both   Ustoget, KJ and Ames, hope you're ok too! 

I'm getting closer to my FET so not feeling quite so in limbo also, although I still wish I hadn't had to wait so long and not sure what the positive was in waiting!   Maybe in hindsight I'll find out?!

I'm on holiday next week, so looking forward to relaxing on the beach, been a long time since I did that.  All the best All xx


----------



## oscar13

Oh merlin, i'm so jealous! Have a wonderful holiday! X


----------



## Cloudy

Merlin - ooh, have a lovely time and a nice rest, im a big believer in the power of holidays - although it just leads me into dipping into the IVF fund everytime we have bad news!  

Oscar - good luck with your GP appointment and glad you have your dates book in  

Xxx


----------



## Guest

Thanks ladies   xxx


----------



## Angedelight

Hi all
I've recently returned to this site as we are gearing up to do another cycle- possibly in April... The name of this thread struck a real chord. You'll see from my signature that it's been going on a while and that I have had quite a bit of time between treatments.
Mainly to recover my sanity and have a life again!. 

I think 2013 was the absolute worst year for us. Last year didn't get off to a great start with another failed treatment pretty early on. Our relationship was dangling by a thread and it felt that we went through it all separately last time. The day we got the BFN we had to sit down and have a real chat about the state of our marriage and what the future held. I was really unhappy in my job- I'd only stayed in it so long as my boss was really good about me going off for treatment and taking time as I needed it. I was unhappy with the town we lived in (Taunton) and the lack of things to do.

I was in Bristol with some friends for an afternoon just after the last failed treatment- I've always loved Bristol- and was telling them how unhappy I was. They said 'well why don't you move- you've wanted to for ages'. I thought I'd much rather be barren in Bristol than Taunton!. The next day I put it to my husband- who said yes!. The whole process of getting excited about the future, looking for a new home etc really bought us back together as a couple and we finally moved a couple of months ago. So this new year finds us in a new house in a new city and me with a new job. 

I thought due to all this change that it would put all this TTC on the back burner. It did for a bit and like I say all this change has been what we needed. Like some of you we didn't do this or that because of hanging around for the next cycle etc. I'm glad we made the Change. However those feelings about wanting a family are back so it's time to start thinking about another cycle.

It fills me with dread but knowing there's been so many other positive changes does make me feel much better about it all. So yes, I'm also in limbo land while we weigh up the options, where to go and ensure we have a good 3 month detox beforehand.

Love A x


----------



## oscar13

Hi angeldelight and welcome to limboland!

Sorry to read you have had a tough journey so far, IVF can be a b***ch to live with, it has a way of taking over your life. I feel like it turns me into a different person! We are going into our 2nd cycle really quickly as I feel at my age I can't afford to take things slowly but if this one doesn't work we will take time out to have a holiday and a bit of "us" time before it sends us both crazy.

It seems like you have made some really positive changes recently and I will be keeping my fingers crossed that 2015 brings you a new family to go with your new start in your new home! Xx


----------



## ustoget

Angel delight : oscars right .. Sounds like you've mad esome really postive steps, I really feel like change can help bring a new energy!! Otherwise thing cycles just merge into one!! Looking back on my 3 month back to month natural fets I can see how it was pulling me into a black hole although at the time I felt I was dealing with it fine. Some time t reflect and have some fun (if we can) can help and I really hope for everyone on here this limbo land break is what we all needed although we all dreaded it. When are u planning to go again or is that not yet decided?

Oscar- how did your app with gp go? Have u book in to see gorgy yet?

I got my hysto in serum greece booked 16th feb and just booked my flights.. Scary!! Anyone else here doing uterine preparation before three next cycle? I think I'll get some immune suppressing drugs while I'm there as u can just buy over the counter.. Just wanna tick as many boxes as possibly!!

How's is everyone else.. My plan is going well although not losing a single pound.. Oh well better to get my eggs healthy than get skinny lol


----------



## oscar13

Hey ustoget....exciting news getting your date and flights arranged....i can relate to the scary bit though, i know i am going to get nervous this cycle as dates get closer....i was so excited for my first one! 

Appointment with gp went really well thanks! She has given me a private prescription for the intralipids and its all been sent of to healthcare at home so fingers crossed that will work out. I will turn to Dr G if this one fails. Gp also agreed to some of the blood tests that Dr G suggests.

The healthy eating is going OK and i have lost 6lb although I am quite overweight so another 6lbs or more would be good. 

Keep up the healthy eating I sure your eggs will appreciate it! Keep.me posted on your hysto. My scratch is due around 23rd feb.

Hows everyone else? Any news? Hope you are all well x


----------



## ustoget

That's amazing .. So happy u got that sorted.. It feel so good when things go right and now u don't have sto spend another £200 plus all tests to see gorgy.. Amazing!
Well done for losing 6lbs too.. Have things can thing in 2 weeks.. At eu feeling positive/ready? Time is flying now 
My concern is when to call the clinic for day 1.. My plan was feb period but what if they change my protocol and put me on a short protocol becuE my last bloods show slightly high fsh then I wouldn't of had my 3months on my diet   Never done short one and have no idea on the dates..


----------



## mogg77

Yep, limbo land too  very unsettling. 
Going for consult in Czech this weekend, but simultaneously awaiting a date for partner to have major op- it's been 18 months not knowing when his op will be and they pick now to say it could be in next couple months, but won't give actual date. Or even month. So if I commit to dates in prague, could end up clashing with his op/ recovery time ( can be up to six weeks- major hernia) 
  I could go on my own,if it comes to it,  it's ds, but it doesn't seem right, not what we want at all, on the other hand I'm panicking as just turned 40 and want to try while I still have the best chance :/


----------



## oscar13

I'm relieved thats sorted but If I'm honest I'm just feeling nervous but also impatient. I've only ever done the LP so not sure I can advise about SP dates.....has the clinic mentioned that they are considering changing your protocol? I think if you really want to get 3 months healthy eating done call them on cd1 and if they suggest SP then ask if you could delay a month?! 

Oh mogg its so frustrating when things don't go to plan!! I would probably book dates asap and hope his op doesn't clash!? Really hope.it works.out for you x


----------



## mogg77

Thanks oscar13, I think that's what I'm going to have to do, this could drag on months otherwise! 
  In the meantime I will try to take a leaf out of you lots book and focus on healthy eating- I still haven't lost the half stone I put on during my first cycle in November!


----------



## oscar13

Tell me about it mogg! Ever since i started my first cycle I've felt like a balloon, getting bigger and bigger and then Christmas on top didn't help. Ibhave used the new year to give myself a kick up the backside, also the fear of knowing I am using steroids in the next cycle which can cause weight gain is acting as motivation every time i think about eating junk! Just so desperately want it to work this time.

Keep us posted on how you get on, really hope your timings work out.


----------



## ustoget

Moggs- yeah I agree with oscar .. Get it booked and get the plan in motion. I have sort of the Sam etching on our first go. My husbands training for the police clash with the dates of our cycle. He said we had to cancel it and after I had been doing Accupunture, reflexology and spent 2 months getting myself ready I just wasn't prepared to delay it. He said he might/prob couldn't get the time off for br clinics app. We decided to go for it, I would do all app without him and we had to get fingers crossed he could get egg collection off us was os.. It was fine in the end as they were amazing.. So it worked out fine. I just don't think u want to miss your chance and then regret it.. As long as your ok going alonr and then the date she can come are a bonus that is!!??

Oscar-  I haven't got the impatient bit yet again, prob coz I'm still getting my head around this diet/lifestyle. Took me a whole day to fine a bpa free keytle yesterday lol
I'm sure the intrapids are makingbu nervous as it's unknown to u but try and just be postive that it's something that's gonna massively help u rather than just pot l uck again.. It's exta support and from your gp too which is amazing


----------



## Cloudy

Ange - Congrats on the move and the job change, and loads of luck with it. It all sounds so positive and sorry for the rubbish you have been through but hopefully that's behind you now  

Ustoget - yeah for booking your hysto, are you making a long weekend of it? Have you been there before? We were thinking of going to see Penny, but feeling quite drawn to Reprofit - when we have used our last embie: oh dear, don't sound very positive do it!  

Oscar - thats amazing about your GP, and glad they have agreed to the blood tests too  

Mogg - ah sorry you have the stress of trying to fit everything around your DH. When we did our first fresh and then our frozen cycle Mr C was working away on courses and having exams that couldn't be changed and it was dreadfully stressful. What clinic have you decided on? 

Hope everyone else is ok  

Afm - well, my fitness fad is still going well, I've now added the 30 day plank challenge and the 30 day squat challenge and struggling to walk   I have also signed up to a 6 week evening class and signed up for some volunteering. Still haven't heard from the hospital MC clinic yet, might chase them up next week.

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Hey cloudy.. Yeah we at egging on the sat (Valentine's Day) and booked a Nice hotle with rooftop gym with a view of the Acropolis  it's dh birthday on the sunday too
Pre op sunday and hysto mon so shoukdni have a Nice few day before hand!!
Whats reprofit??
i think sometimes it easier to think failure rather than set ourselves up for hurt.. But deep down when it comes to it we hold to that the little like it's already part of us x
Wow plank and squat challenge .. That sounds so hard, well done !!


----------



## mogg77

Ooh ustoget that sounds lovely! Ivf abroad is definitely the way ahead from my experience so far- it's nerve wracking and still hard of course, but with a bit of a holiday thrown in to chill you out 
    cloudy we are going with gest, consult on Monday! You ladies' comments have helped my decision so far, I agree I should just take the plunge. This being the nhs, they could have us hanging by a string for months still- worst case is that I'm not around when he goes in to theatre- it's a big op and he is scared , he had two months in intensive care from an ulcer two years ago and that's where the incisional hernia came from, but it's only ten days in Czech so that really would be bad luck. He says go for it, I'd just feel really guilty.
  Angel delight good choice with bristol- I  moved here several years ago and it's a great city


----------



## oscar13

Cloudy - wow what an impressive fitness kick! Keep up the good work, it will be worth it x

Ustoget - they sound like wonderful plans, hope you have  a magical time x

Afm - after such a positive start to the week it all came crashing down today! My GP called me to say she is withdrawing her consent. she had been sent forms to sign today that mentioned intralipids is an unlicenced drug so now she won't support it......so back to the drawing board next week to try private clinics.....good have done without the extra stress but I've learnt nothin  ever seems to be easy/straight forward with ivf!

Hope all you lovely ladies in limboland have a great weekend x


----------



## Cloudy

Ustoget - ah that sounds fab! Part of the allure of Serum was getting to see the sights of ancient Greece. We love walking around cities and looking at historical stuff   Reprofit is in Brno, Czech, and I quite like the idea of a smaller city in some ways because I would probably have to be on my own for quite a lot of the trip. I'm quite a confident person and regularly go for dinner, cinema etc on my own, but the whole foreign country, not knowing the language, and my fear of flying scare me!

Mogg - brilliant, good luck for Monday! Prague is supposed to be a beautiful city. Such a difficult thing with your DH, I can understand your worry. Keeping everything crossed that it works out  

Oscar - oh no, so sorry to hear that. Can't you get a private prescription from someone like Penny at Serum Maybe have a look at the Immunes thread. I think someone asked on there the other week about alternatives to Dr G  

Xxx

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Damn I'm sorry Oscar.. Thought u had it all sorted :-(
I don't think serum wil prescribe u if your are cycling elsewhere.. Penny wouldn't even prescribe me antibiotics as I'm having my treatment in the uk or any immune therapy.. She will not go against your climic and says they have to support u with May medication.
I say gorgy is your best bet, maybe u could push for your bloods Asap and then go to him with them and then you will not have to pay for all tests?


----------



## ustoget

Oscar.. Why are our dates so different. I was on a long protocoL and I started sniffing 21days after day 1 of cycle!!?? 
So my day one is going to be 6th feb and then tart sniffing 27th but u have already call for day one but also don't start down regs til end feb??

I'm not sure if they will know whether to put me on sp or not u til they do bloods etc.. Anyone else had a high fsh test.. Did they change your protocol.. I haven't had my amh tested and I responded well to drugs and produce mostly top quality eggs.. Although obvs fragmentation was u known.


----------



## oscar13

Thanks ustoget x Planning to give Dr G a call early next week to see if can help! I had to call day 1 this cycle to give my clinic an idea when day 1 next month would be so they could book a provisional date for my scratch ......intitially i had hoped I could start this month but they wanted 1 more af after failed cycle so sadly waiting in limbo a bit longer.....

Thankfully I went and had the bloods done the day she authorised them so hoping results will be back early next week. x


----------



## ustoget

Ok phew.. Thought I had it mixed up then lol

What bloods did u have ? I had all level 1 done with gp bit all came back fine and we both  had karotyping before Christmas .. Still waiting for results. That's an expensive one about £200 each person.. U could try and ask for that too as Dr g will want u both to have that ?
How do u know u need intrapids.. Who done the tests that showed what.. High nk ??


----------



## ustoget

Also have u look at

http://www.midlandfertility.com/treatments/ivf/intralipid-infusion/

They do a miscArriage clinic and do some further tastings inuding intralipids.. Might be worth a look too

/links


----------



## Cloudy

Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend!

Well, sadly it looks like my stay in Limbo Land will be a bit longer than I hoped: managed to contact the MC clinic and they said not to expect an appointment until April. So with tests and everything I think the earliest we will be able to start our next cycle (maybe our last - still to be decided!) will be around June. Plus the was talk of a 3 month DR so that will probably mean August/September...

Grrr      

Although it's Mrs C I feel sorry for, I'm now nagging to move house!  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Oh cloudy, so sorry! The waiting is just sooooooo frustrating.
Love the comment about the house move....  ..I send my OH house to look at nearly every other day!


----------



## ustoget

Sorry cloudy.. Try and stay postive and healthy and think of its as more time to get your body perfect for those little embies x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

I got my bfn last sat. Trying to keep busy already with the next steps. Been back to the gym. Tried running for the first time today and where I have been having gestone injections... Well I thought my skin wanted to tear apart.. Too soon I guess. I haven't the smallest of rears however when I was running I could feel the area of where the injections went in. I was so conscious of it I stopped. Anyone had this? So uncomfortable.

My af also isn't as bad as what I expected. I got told to expect a heavy af but it's been fine. Not that I'm complaining but could this mean something? Always looking for something else to stress about.

My dh is taking this bfn quite badly with it being our last frostie. I'm really not sure how to console him. It's all he is thinking about. As well as stressing about money as we all know what an endless pit we need. I think I've just become a bit numb to it. May be it will hit me later. Has anyone had multiple failings and gone on to achieve success. How do you cope in between time- I hate the waiting game? We can't afford to do anything ie hol as we need money for treatment. We are lucky that we can afford to go again but if we go with Argc that's our savings gone. And there is the dilemma of Argc or serum - I'm really not sure. I'm verging towards Argc as they got us pregnant and I get conflicting advise sometimes from serum which puts me off a bit. 

I'm also finding all this so isolating. My dh is concerned I've cut myself off. We didn't tell anyone about this cycle as I can't bear the pity looks that people who haven't infertility problems give. I've got less friends as I've got older. They all have families/priorities now.

Anyways I guess I'm just after some friendly advice. X


----------



## ustoget

Hi fifty shades,
Sorry to hear you are going through a rough time.. I do not have any advice on the injection area as I never had that problem. I would suggest you find a friend/member of you family to talk too. If you are being strong for your hubby you need someone to be strong for you. Talking is the key to getting better (well for me anyway) and keeping it inside is dangerous.

Im not sure you can say anything to dh apart from the norm, I find being more positive about the future and saying things like what ever happens we have each other and for us we know we will have a family as we will adopt after our next 2 goes if they don't work so I say things like 'whenever or how over it happens we WILL get our family' and that seems to help... but everyone is different.

For you, keeping busy and focus is the only thing you can do and let time heal the pain.

thinking of you

p.s I never got any different period after my 3 failed implantation's.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thanks ustoget.

first day back at work today after having a week off. I did have a laugh and it took my mind off things a little! But now I'm back at work that's me busy and keeping occupied!

Dh is ok. He's been quiet at times and then others he is quite positive. So we are on a roller coaster of emotions at the moment. He admitted to me the other night he broke down and that's hard to take as he never breaks down. I've only seen him cry once or twice in the time of being with him. It's so so sad. Hopefully things will get better xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Fiftyshades -   to you and DH. We found date nights a god send, even just lighting a tea light and watching eastenders cuddled up on the sofa. Try not to worry about your period: my Dr always says to me that 99% of the time the type/volue of bleeding means nothing. If you are worried then call them, they won't mind. For distraction Im learning a language using CDs in the car, going to night school, volunteering, sorting the house out and working my way through every Stephen King book!  

Oscar & Ustoget - thank you ladies, feeling slightly better thank you  

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## ustoget

Hey girlies,
How is everyone?
Cloudy u keeping yourself busy?
Oscar any news on your intrapids?
Fifth shades ok u and dh are feeling a little better x


----------



## oscar13

Morning ustoget! Can you believe there has been yet another change of plan........I was booked in to see DR G next wednesday bit 2 days ago I got a call from.my clinic stating the NHS has had a chamge of policy and NHs patients can niw be given the option of paying for intralipids at the same clini they are being treated at. So fab news for me, I can have everything done in one place!! If this fails I will try Dr G to see what, if anything else could be done. How are you getting on? Any news?

Hope everyone else is ok?? X


----------



## ustoget

Wow oscar that's amazing.. Umm I wonder if thats the same as what happened to me. In November when I was speaking to director of my clinic he said that he didn't believe in immune And thought it was rubbish and there was nothing he could do extra to help me. When i said I might as we'll go to another clinic he said that in the next few months they will HAVE to start getting Involved with it or they will lose patients. So I email last week to check my dates were ok with my hysto etc and asked whether they had progress further with immunes and was told that they are now referring there patients to Coventry implantation clinic to get nk levels check and they were going to support my medication needed. The test is £360 and luckily I found out the day that u think I ovulated so im book in for next Monday.. Another thing to tick 

Maybe there linked !?

Where did u get tested?sorry if I've asked before


----------



## oscar13

My clinic doesn't do immunes tests, they just add immunes treatments such as steroids/immunes for people they may benefit from the reylts of the previous cycle. If this one fails I will see Dr G to see what tests he advises and take it from there. I am hoping that by adding steroids and intralipids this time I have success and don't need anything else .......

I have had level 1 blood tests done with GP a couple of weeks ago in prep for seeing DR G but now I have no idea what the results mean!!

What tests/results have you had?


----------



## mogg77

Hi ladies- sounds like a lot of you are moving out of limbo land- fifty shades so sorry about your news. 
  Sounds great that the nhs are introducing these things, even if you have to pay. I know nothing of immune testing and intrilipids! But I remember being quite shocked on my first and only nhs cycle to find I couldn't just pay a little extra to have embryo glue and up my chances! Seems like silly red tape.
  I've moved into a new type of 'extreme' limbo land! My partner unfortunately was taken very ill last week, with a sodium deficiency and electrolyte imbalance, he is still in the hospital now- improving slowly and they hope he'll be out by the weekend.we think it's to do with his previous surgery which was pretty major on his stomach.
  So I have my meds in the fridge from prague, my period starting any day now, I'm to start stims on my second day and I have no idea whether he will be able to travel in a week or so! So having to seriously consider cancelling for this month


----------



## oscar13

Oh no mogg!! I am so sorry to hear that, I wish your husband a very speedy recovery. Probably not ideal but do you have any sperm frozen? At least you would have this as a back up if he wasn't fully recovered in time. Or could you go ahead with the cycle and freeze the eggs if he can't make it and go back for an FET later?

Really hope it all works out for you, keep is posted (won't be miving out of limbo.til end of feb) xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks oscar13! Actually it's ds so it's entirely possible to go on my own, but I will try to decide this weekend and we'll talk to his doctors .  Next month is problematic as that's when his big surgery may be scheduled, tho that may be put on ice now after this so it's all up in the air!


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi all.

I have been doing some research on extra tests such as the endo scratch, embie glue and immune testing ( still not 100% sure what these are) and it's mind boggling  .

My clinic basically said they don't look into anything else once the initial investigations are done (seamen sample, HSG, bloods for ovulation etc). They did say however they would be willing to "discuss" anything I find to see whether it would be beneficial for me and my cycle but did state that there isn't enough "research" available to warrent any other testing. 

I felt this was abit of a cop out. I would love some info about what other testing is available so I can do more research and maybes go to them armed with "the knowledge" lol.

Hope everyone is well. I am coming towards the end of my time of limbo land. ...sort of as I think I am constantly here! As I have a start date for my 2nd cycle xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one from me. Been to drs today been referred for a lap to get this dodgy tube out. So at least that's something.

Also my dh is really struggling. I think my marriage is in crisis. We had a long talk last night. Infertility has given us a battering and I'm not sure if dh is with me for the wrong reasons now. Ie we are mid thirties, no kids, feels sorry for me would feel guilty if left me. I'm drained and exhausted. Can't go too much into it at the moment. Got no one to off load to. He has a lot of issues around this and is very conscious of his age - feels old and He is so desperate for kids more so than anyone I know. Even me I think because as of now I could take it or leave it. Too much heartache. 

So trying to get through each day. I have my review with Argc on thurs they have brought it forward. 

Anyways I hope all is well with everyone xx


----------



## oscar13

Fiftyshades my heart goes out to you! I know how much toll on a relationship IVF can have. I really hope you can talk and work things out. We are all here any time you need to talk, if you want to rant or ask advice or anything xxxx


----------



## Cloudy

Ustoget - think the keeping busy is back-firing, felt like I was working with one eye open all afternoon I was that tired my other eye was asleep I think!   Good luck for Monday and really pleased everything is moving in the right direction for you  

Oscar - ahh, that's brilliant news really pleased for you and glad they have sorted themselves out. I bet your head can't keep up with all the changes!  

Mogg -   hugs to you honey   I can't begin to imagine the stress it's causing you. I hope that Mr Mogg starts feeling better soon and is home soon. Good luck whatever you decide to do. If you go on the Prague thread maybe there will be some other ladies who ilk be there when you are who can keep you company if you do decide to go. Thinking of you  

Fiftyshades - ah sweetheart, i'm so sorry   I really hope you can have a bit of time together and work through things. I'm glad your review has been brought forward, and I really hope things get easier this weekend xxx

Ames - there is a thread on the Immunes section called 'Agates Immune File' (or something like that) which is really good and explains things really well. Glad you have a start date and things are moving  

AFM - going to look at a house tomorrow! Mr C isn't totally happy about it, but agreed to it if I stopped showing him pictures of houses   We haven't sold ours yet, but think it should sell quick enough if we put it on at the right price....  

Xxx


----------



## Ames xxx

So sorry fiftyshades,  it's awful to feel like you arnt on the same page as DH. I think alot of the time we girlie's tend to come on here but let's face it blokes can be blokes and they can bottle everything.  
I was so frustrated with my DH cos I had nothing from him. But when he had abit too much tipple he let rip and admitted how he felt. I was quite shocked cos I didn't realise how he felt tbe honest. He is also very conscious of his age too. I am hoping you sort things hun i really do xxx

Thanks cloudy I will check that out hun xxx


----------



## gabiladybird

Hi Ames,
Just a quick note on immunes. I am with a clinic who are really hot on immunes and would screen everyone for immune problems, and frankly, pretty much everyone seems to have some kind of issues. Have a read of Dr Alan Beer's book if you can, it's quite interesting and explains a lot, although a little bit scientific. Have you ever had any autoimmune problems or thyroid problems? It could be something as little as asthma or reflux, something you don't even think could cause a problem. It is quite controversial and hardly any clinics would participate in the testing but they must be doing something right, having the success rates like they have. Ok, it didn't work for me but I do believe it was because the immune treatment they used worn off as I had to delay treatment by 3 months and by the time I got to ET, my immunes were high enough to attack the embies. 
That's my theory but it may just be bad luck... We can only try our best... Good luck with you cycle. x

Fiftyshades - i really feel for you. My OH is the same, all his friends have babies and kids and his desperate to have his own. It breaks my heart to see him like this but I can only try my hardest and hope for a miracle. It's a very tough time and it's very trying on a relationship and after our last failure, we barely had anything to say to each other, it was like we were drifting away, whereas we were so strong before. Wish you all the luck and strength x


----------



## ustoget

Hey all,
Firstly filthy shades.. I'm so sorry your having relationship problems on top of all this.. I can't imagine how hard that must be and the pressure wow that must be intense.. Like oscar says we are here if u ever need to rant.
And mogg.. I think u would of decided by now so Im sure what ever way u went was the right choice x
Ames. I had he embryo glue first fresh which stuck for a bit but after my miss miscarriage I ask the doctor whether the glue could delay the miscarriage and he said they were looking Into that.. I never wanted to go through that again so 2 &3 go didn't use glue with frozen and then 4 did as was so desperate. I think anything that makes u fee positive is worth a go and makes it a little extra sticky.
Embryo scope.. Well I am also looking into that now. I went to the fertility show last year and saw a talk about it and how if u have had good embryos but no success it does increase chances as it means they take a video of the embryos 24hours a day and and then can watch in fast time the developments. For example on day 2 you should have between 2-5 cells if j remember correct and only once nutron in each and they are guidelines that if they do not meet then they will not be healthy embryos (but remember some of these go to blast and could even look like the best ones) there's actually no way to tell u less u see the development. Also if there skip and cell division etc etc.. Also as they are video they are not taken out of then fridge which also benefits. I found out my clinic only checks day 1, day 3 once a day and doesn't even check day 2!! When I asked about embryo scope they dismissed as they do everything grrr
As for other test, I am currently waiting at the Coventry implantation clinic flip get my nk cells checked. This is £360 and u can self refer. Nk cells are natural killer cells that attached the embryo to prevent implantation.. Signs of this (but u don't always have signs) is sore throat etc after transfer.
I had my mental blood check at serum in Greece by post (again another cheap test to tick) and we have both had antibiotics for the last month. In 2 weeks I'm going for hystoscopy in anthems to check uterus, clear away any scar tissue or pollops and then I am ready to go phew.. That sounds like a lot.. Do I sound abit mental Just wanna tick as many things as I can so we know we can't look back with regrets. We lucky to still have 2 funded cycles so our money is going into this and if our last 2 goes are unsuccessful then we will adopt .. Finger cross they are though .
Thanks cloudy.. The thought of u with one eye open made me laugh  Yeo I'm the same.. Alway give myself too much to do.. Maybe take a break and concentrate on yourself for abit ?? Good luck with the house viewing!!

Cloudy. My go mad ebahuge mistake and my karyotyping test we had before Christmas got turned down my Nhs. Apart from that had all level 1 which were fine and nk which I'm at now. You got any dates yet? I should get my period on the 6th so day one and on long protocol again so still on schedule for ec end of march


I really like this site and don't wanna move ... :-( maybe we can start and limbo land moving on thread ha ha


----------



## kazzzee

So glad I've found this thread. Going from a cycle buddies thread where everyone was chatting to suddenly being all alone is part of what makes it so tough. Don't get me wrong, my cycle buddies have been so so great, but I don't want to bring them down by posting over there. But you get used to people being there - it stops you feeling so lonely - and then suddenly you are on your own again. 

I basically had five eggs collected last Thursday from my first round on the NHS. But four were immature and the one mature egg didn't fertilise with ICSI. They drained a couple of cysts of endometriosis during collection - I'm presuming they were endometriomas. My consultant is now talking about putting me on Zoladex for the endo (severe, diagnosed in 2007) but I'm worried that it will damage my egg reserve due to my age. 

I'm researching London clinics and hoping the ARGC will take me on - my AMH and FSH are good, so they should. 

Anyway, that's my story. Nice to meet you all


----------



## oscar13

Hey Kazzzee, Good to have you join us but I'm sorry its under these circumstances! We all understand how hard a failed cycle is x I'm afraid I.don't know much about endo or the meds you mentioned but your AMH is way better than mine....9.6 and im 38! I hope they find the right protocol for your next cycle. In the meantime, don't ever feel lonely, we are here for you

ustoget - my cd1 is due on the 6th too.....fc thry arrive on time!


----------



## mogg77

Hello yes I'm still here- I decided to stop panicking, chill out, and go next month- it's only 4 more weeks and if I was on long protocol which I was expecting it would be the same time anyway! In the meantime I'm getting healthier and going mad on supplements, mr mogg still  in hospital but feeling much better and awaiting tests.
Welcome kazzee, I'm guessing like me you just scraped in on a funded nhs cycle? I turned 40 during stims so I only just qualified! I started investigations just after I turned 39 but it all took so long! I am now heading to prague for my self funded  cycle, clinics look great , cheaper plus I get a holiday! 
  Ustoget you don't sound mental, but it's amazing what experts everyone ends up at this stuff, it's still all a bit like a foreign language to me but I'm learning fast!


----------



## sophiekh

Hi Ladies, 

I was wondering if I can join? I am also in limbo land, I am currently to look at alternative therapies to assist with my blocked tubes. I have been fortunate enough to have had alot treatment from the NHS, but as I am no longer in a relationship - I wanted to get to grips with other means of testing/therapy, immune testing or look at having my tubes removed.

I dont know if Im even in the right place, but it would be good hear about ppls experience in the limbo stage


----------



## ustoget

Hi kazzee , sorry your first cycle ended without even a transfer that must of been very upsetting.. Glad u found us and hope we can make u feel better.

I just came back from Coventry and the doctor there was pretty sure my fails were due to nk cells well at least said there's a high chance and he would be surprised if the test comes back normal. ..so felt positive that I could get some answer and medication that could help.....he did say that he doesn't believe the hysto in Greece could help and said DO NOT have implantation cuts there!!

Then when I got back the embryologist from my clinic called me back as I wanted to hear about embryo scope results and imsi.. She said not to do either but suggested pgs (3.5k) to give more info on embryo chromosomes.  Re embryo scope -as they done loads and not had any improved pregnancy rates...I'm completely lost again.  

Anyone doing or done any of above?


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg that's exactly it! I turned 40 in October but because my funding had just come through I basically had 6 months from my 40th birthday. I feel very lucky to have one go for free. 

Sophie welcome, I'm new to this thread too. Sorry that you are single now. There are so many options for you, I'm sure. Having the tube removed sounds like a good idea. You could try an enzyme called serreptase though, I take it for my endo as the enzyme basically eats the scar tissue, but I'm pretty sure I've heard people mention it for tubes. You have to take it on a empty stomach so I usually take it in the middle of the night. 

Oscar thanks, because my AMH is good for my age I was really surprised toget such a poor response from stimming. It certainly sounds like the endo is messing things up for me  

Ustoget thanks - I'm pretty sure they will be looking at immunes for me due to the endo. PGS is another thing I might consider due to our age... Sounds like you are getting overloaded with options and information. Sometimes I worry that they just want our money, but you have to do what you can don't you. 

Hello everyone else - I think I have quite a lot of catching up to do on this thread.


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi gabiladybird, thanks for info. I have never had any autoimmune probs or thyroid. I have had psoriasis when stressed and can get acne cysts (it sounds worse than it is lol) again when down or stressed. Not sure if these are autoimmune? I will try to have a look for that book xxx

Hi ustoget, thanks also for all the info that's really helpful. I have heard of embryo glue and embryo scope I stumbled across when trying to get some info.  I just want to get as much info as I can as my clinic said the would be happy to "discuss" anything I find....theyl prob end up saying no but we'll see. Thanks again.

Hope everyone is coping well.

So sorry about your cycle Kazzzee. Sending you    .

Sorry Sophiekh,  I don't really have much info for you, hopefully one of the other ladies may be able to help. But welcome anyways xxx


----------



## oscar13

Welcome sophie!

Ames - I am pretty sure that I read Psoriasis is autoimmune related! It may well be worth looking in to! 

Mogg - hope hubby is still improving xx


----------



## gabiladybird

Hi Ames, Oscar is right, psoriasis is autoimmune related. We learn so much about our bodies through these hard times. 
Kazzee, I'm with argc and my amh is super low but they didn't bat an eyelid. They more concerned about quality than quantity. Don't be put off by the organised chaos but be prepared to a very intense cycle. It's pretty full on.


----------



## sophiekh

Hi All
thanks for the msgs. I am interested in immune testing too, but not sure whether I should until im ready ttc again.. I will definetley try serreptase - I have alot of scar tissue and mild endo so maybe this will help


----------



## kazzzee

*Sophie* serrptase has been great for me, I started taking it in August and almost immediately felt that there was less inflammation and I had fewer twinges from my ovaries. I didn't take it while I was cycling recently in case it interfered with that but I'm back on it now. Make sure you are taking omega 3 too because that really helps with endo related pain.


----------



## sophiekh

kazzzee - thank you for that! Now on order..Luckly i never suffered with Endo pains. I think I will take for the next few weeks and see how things go


----------



## Cloudy

Hey ladies! Hope everyone has some nice treats planned for the weekend! Oh my, this has been busy with some new faces, hope I don't miss anyone!

Kazzzee - welcome honey, sorry your cycle went like it did   Hope you are feeling ok and feeling better about the options. Have you done anymore research or are you having a little break? Endo is horrible, I really hate it  

Sophiekh - hello and welcome! It sounds like you have loads to look into. My only limbo advice (and I am preparing for a long stay here!) is to have something non-fertility related to distract you some of the time. I'm doing a course and some volunteering, nothing major but nice to have something else to think about! A nurse at the hospital said tomato tablets were good for endo adhesions, but then I'm not sure if that's actually serraptase...  

Gabaladybird - thank you for your comments to Ames because it's made me dig out the Dr Beer book I brought last month because I do get reflux and hay fever asthma, and some mild eczema! Plus I'm beginning to question my thyroid! Thank you!xxx

Oscar - did AF arrive? Hope you are ok and not being left in limbo waiting for Af to start!  

Ames - when do you start, or have you left this rubbish, (but full of very cool people), club already?   

Ustoget - has AF turned up or has it done the typical "I need you to start and now you vanish!" thing? Still no dates for us, although I might give it a few weeks and go and see my GP and ask them to do level 1 immunes so at leaser we have something to show for all the waiting time, and it might save having to wait for the hospital to do them! Good luck for DR   

Mogg - Hope Mr Mogg is ok and recovering well and hope you aren't rattling too much with all the supplements!  

Fiftyshades -   hope you are ok x

Hope everyone else is ok (and anyone reading but not writing)  

Afm - still no appointment, but started night school, registered for volunteering (awaiting my DBS) and started "Operation Sort the House Out"! 

Ooh, this week Odeon are doing 2 tickets for £11 this weekend on their website: they send you a voucher to your email that you have to print. I love the cinema and it's my fave limbo-land-distraction!

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi everyone,

I have an appointment come through for hosp to have tube clipped/removed... Towards the end of March which isn't too bad. 

Things have got better with me and dh however I just want to forget about talk of treatment for now and that's all he wants to talk about!! It's on his mind 24/7. Hopefully that will ease.

I had review with Argc. They think tube out is a good thing. They think it was the embryo that failed. They said I'm only young...34...35 next month. I don't feel young esp as the last three years of fertility treatment have flown and no further forward. They want me on triple dose vit d next time... Has anyone heard of this? But they say more or less bad luck, which is something I didn't want to hear. Said higher chance with fresh cycle. I explained I get chills after transfer so they will look to do things differently but as all my immunes in range they don't want to give me too much immune treatment.

I have really got back into the gym and its like therapy to me!!


Hope all is well xxxx


----------



## ustoget

Cloudy- good to see your keeping yourself busy, I feel like this a just creep up so quickly and now freaking out that I have so much to do. I do worry your overloaded yourself and when your time comes your gonna be stressed worrying about all the other things u have given yourself :-(

Fifty shades- it's funny as me and dh are the other way around. He bottles and feel better talking. I hope you find a good compromise. Are u happy about the tube removal, I don't know which about it but I think any step would make me feel more positive. I hate that 'bad luck' card... That's what we have had in all 6 blasts apparently !!?? I'm 35 next month too.. On the 13th, u? Do Argc test your nk before each cycle? Dr bronsen says they change every month and the important thing is to make sure they are down before transfer.

Hope everyone else is good



Afm- need to Read up about Pgs which is now being reccomended, waiting for nk results, and also need to look into psoriasis as an immune well it's at the front of my scalp which tgel/Nizarol alway kepted at bay but now i can't use them coz of my chemical free lifestyle it's back.. Got a lush product which seems to of really helped!! 
Nope still no af but Oxford have agreed to continue on this light af (after abs) so at the back of my mind im worried the timing might be off. My hystoscopy is booked for the 16th at serum so will wait and see what penny said and I'm sure that will open up more questions ha ha
So many things need to do my day to day life 'list' ie get car cleaned, check in for flights, return clothes etc etc has gone into overdrive this week.. Maybe it's just the panic of everything else happened so quick now and all at the same time. I'm abit ocd so like everything planned and under control or I start freaking out lol


----------



## gabiladybird

Fiftyshades - i also had my follow-up consultation with ARGC. They reckon I had chromosomal issues as immunes were within range. As I'm a poor responder they will try me on natural cycle next time, so will only have 1 egg (hopefully at least) but it won't be boosted by drugs and should be better quality. This will be our last chance, so i'm hoping for a miracle. Going in to repeat immune tests on Monday, hopefully results will be back before next AF and we can start straight away.


----------



## oscar13

Hi cloudy....woe sounds like you are busy! I had level 1 tests done by my gp but sent the results straight to my clinic and they haven't contactec me about them so far so hoping everthing looks ok. My af turned up a couple of days ago do scratch booked for 21st and downreg begins 23rd....however, I've met some lovely ladies here in limboland so hoping I can still pop in?

Hope everyone is doing ok? And mr mogg recovering well?? X


----------



## Cloudy

Oscar - hope AF wasn't too bad! Just realised your scratch is Saturday, not long at all! Have you had one before? There is a really good thread on the IVF page about experiences of having a scratch - the link is saved on the "Useful Links and Threads" sticky. Oh, and yes, still pop in and let us know how you are getting on!  

Gabiladybird - hope the blood tests went ok Monday and hope you get the results soon  

Ustoget - ah thank you for worrying about me: Mr C had the same conversation with me the other day, but I think that college and volunteering will probably not overlap because still waiting on my enhanced disclosure to come through so will have finished college before I start my volunteer training. How did you get on in Athens? Hope you are ok and got your NK results too  

Fiftyshades - glad you have a date for your tube. I have heard of the vit D thing, it was something I was going to ask about. I can't remember the exact details of why - I think there is too much stuff in my brain to remember  

Everyone else - hope you are all ok  

AFM - well, had a bit of luck: got a cancellation at the Recurrent MC clinic next week!!! Apparently I was about 5th on the list but no one else answered so I got the appointment. I feel guilty for the other people, but stuff like this never happens to us. Plus, my phone has broken and just happened to have it in my hand at the second they rang (texting my mum about something stupid and pointless at the time) so it all feels a bit like fate. PLUS, we have booked a holiday for what would have been our Due Date - I know it might sound weird, but we wanted to mark the day in a non-depressing way (because i think we will be very emotional) so we thought away from the grindstone was as good an idea as any!

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Thats great news Cloudy, so pleased something has gone your way!!

Af was Ok thanks, got my dates wrong and the scratch is actually happening monday but I'm having my drugs delivered on Saturday so feeling real now....excited and nervous!

Ustoget - how are you getting on?

Mogg, I hope mr mogg is still on the mend. 

I hope everyone else is ok whatever stage of limbo or otherwise you are in. Looking forward to hearing everyone's update xxx


----------



## ustoget

Hey you lots 

Cloudy that's great news... sometimes things just happen and they feel right and it gives you such a positive buzz... I love that...and u deserve some luck..hopefully that's the start of some more luck and wonderful things to come!
I know exactly what you mean about the dreaded due date.. ours was 16th January and my horrible step sister had there baby the week after. I was dreading it so much but actually once the baby was born I felt a massive relief..t he anticipation was worse. Anyway going to visit them this weekend as they are in Manchester to see the baby for the first time. so yep good idea about getting away.. I think the most important thing I too be together as you guys are really the only ones that understand how you feel//hope you have a lovely time. Glad your college course is filing the time still 

afm
Anthens went really well!! got back late last night. I had my hysto monday morning which was absolutely fine, no pain after waking or bleeding really. went back to the clinic half asleep after to meet Dr meridas who showed me the video, it seemed like some scar tissue but not loads (which disappointed me as felt like I wanted a 'this is the reason you didn't get pregnant naturally' but it wasn't that bad. There was some inflammation left from the infection and he done implantation cuts..so all good. I ask penny 100 questions and she was lovely. she requested dh to be retested and dna frag too. His morphology has gone from 2% to 19% so we are so happy with that, his volume is good as normal 2.4mil but his motily was the same if not a little lower than our last egg collection day last April. That's weird as he has been on massive of vits and antibiotics but penny said that it will only get better and has put him on the sperm improvement protocol (40 days doxy) so hopefully will be much better in another 6 weeks now the infection is supress and by then it will be 3 months of diets. Its funny as all the uk docs fixated on his morphology but actually when she pointed out that he sperm motility (rapid progressive- which means the ones that run in the right direction) decreases very quickly from the first test to 0mins 15% to 5% when retested 60mins later .. so basically out of the 2.4mil only 15% can get too my egg and that's in the first 30mins, then some are morphology deformed and then 17% dna frag (which she said was ok but could be better) so now im thinking about it.. if my eggs isn't there when his boys are on their run up its pretty impossible no?? So really ivf seems to be the only way and lucky we still have 2 goes. Thinks im going to forget about other tests (kir, lad etc) as was driving myself crazy, focus on the nk cell results which I still do not have, take my in cycle doxy from stims and start to chill out. My uterus is clean and fresh, dh sperm is getting healthier as each days passes and all we can do now is keep strong and keep our fingers crossed.

penny said her gut was the chlamydia caused us both problems and now we have address that for both of use she feel really positive 

Oscar.. getting close now.. my drugs are being delivered t'mo ekkk and start down regs on Tuesday so day after u I think??


----------



## kazzzee

It's our appointment at the hospital tomorrow to go over what we learned from my cycle in January. I need to get a list of questions to ask together. Any tips?

Looking here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66634.0


----------



## mogg77

Hello everyone hope you're  all well and things are continuing to progress for you in the right direction! 
  We finally got mr mogg home from his hospital stay. He has continuing health problems unfortunately and it looks like the op we have waited two years for may not happen  
  However he is determined that we will be in czech for this cycle at the second week of March. I hope he's well enough to travel by then. He is now very determined and excited to be a father, for us to have a family, this is a real positive as I know it was hard for him to accept we needed ds. It's all "my child will be taught lovely manners!" I'm picking the name if we have a boy!" And talk of fishing together etc, typical blokes stuff. 
  As for me, it kind of doesn't feel real this time around, for my first ever cycle I was all full of hope but I'm not feeling that now for our second, don't know if that's a good or bad thing, maybe I'll be less stressed? Anyone else felt this way? Also its a short protocol so it'll be so quick compared to last time that seemed to go on forever. Anyway been on cq10 (did I spell that right??) pregnacare conception and fish oil .


----------



## Ames xxx

Hi mogg7, sorry to hear about your dp's health and op.  Sending you both best wishes and hope he is better soon.

Good luck for your next cycle. Fingers crossed for you.

I can relate to what you said about feeling different second time round. I do to. I will be doing long protocol again but I feel like I have gave up on hoping it will work already. I think its only natural as the first time it's new and it's scary but exciting but when you get the knock of a BFN the second time I think becomes abit harder as I know for me personally I shudder at the thought for going through all that again and getting the phone call saying it hasnt worked again. 

But on a postive like you said it may mean we arnt as stressed this time. Good luck xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Oscar - good luck tomorrow   Hope you have all your drugs sorted and organised. I have to admit, it's a bit of a guilty pleasure for me organising all the drugs in my boxes  

Ustoget - glad your visit to serum went well and glad you are feeling positive. I think its really easy to get swallowed up by the whole immunes stuff, so well done for you for drawing a line under it for a bit.x 

Kazzzee - sorry I didn't see your message until now. How did you get on?x

Mogg - ah,glad Mr Mogg is ok and determined. He sounds like a lovely man, you are lucky to have each other   Such a shame about his op though. Once my first cycle was put of the way (where I did everything right) I found I relaxed more and managed to cope with it easier. I take CoQ10, fish oil, bee pollen, pre-conception  - but only taken them recently. I use AngleBumps Fertility Protocol on the supplements thread as my inspiration!x

Ames - look after yourself and have a few treats. Knowing what to expect can feel harder, but I think you just need to focus on the fact that because you know what to expect it's not as bad as you worry that it could be - if that makes sense!

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks *cloudy*, it went ok - consultant talked about how she'd change things if we did another cycle with her, short protocol, more Menopur, more trigger. For about £4.5k

We have our appointment with ARGC on 27 March so definitely not making any choice until then - and to be honest I think we are set on going to the best (in terms of success rates for my age group, plus I'm convinced I need immune treatment). But at least it's a (cheap) second opinion.

I'm also going to an open evening at the CRGH on 4th March too and once I've seen that we'll decide whether to get an appointment there too.

My main concern right now is getting as many goes in this year (I turn 41 in October) and I'm worried that it will take a LONG time to get going with ARGC. But then if I need to take time to get the immunes right then that's what I need to do... It's just worrying me that I have a limited time with my own eggs...


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - I think it's good to look at all your options, and really hoping you only need the one chance!

Hope everyone else is ok?

We had our appointment yesterday and it was really positive. We have had a load of blood tests, and I have been prescribed metformin and high dose folic acid. Im also having a 3d scan by joining a medical research trial on wombs (or something like that!) and the Dr also agreed that if/when i get pregnant again I will get weekly scans up to 12 weeks, HCG injections, and the regular scans after that due to a risk of cervical incompetence. She has also suggested we pay privately to have uterine natural killer cells tested - because she has suggested it we could use the findings and they would agree to letting us use the evidence in our final FET. Im also going to consider having the hidden-c test done with Serum - well if we are going to venture into the unknown we may as well do it with both feet  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Cloudy that does sound good. Which clinic are you with? You've just made me realise the benefit of being on trials - you get to try our new technology and get extra monitoring. Sounds good


----------



## ustoget

Hey everyone!!
Cloudy that sounds amazing... So happy for u and seems it was defiantly worth the wait to get all that back up and monitoring.. I would assume that it makes u feel instantly more relief 
I didn't know about these medical trails, I've done lots before (non fertility related) for money when I was younger. Just giggled and there are on the Nhs website .. Is that where u found them ?

Kazzee- how's the clinic searching going?

Oscar- how's dr going for u? I struggled first 2 days but seems to be getting better x


----------



## oscar13

Hi everyone.

Wow cloudy that's pretty impressive, I wish someone would monitor me that closely!! Where are you having treatment (I have concerns about cervical incompetence as I have had leeps twice)?
Really hope this brings your happy ending x

Ustoget, so far so good with downreg but today is only day 3 , think headaches kicked in later than this last time. How many days in are you nkw?

Hope everyone else is doing well?


----------



## kazzzee

*Ustoget* I think I'm pretty much set on ARGC but I'm going to an open evening at CRGH next Wednesday. I've ruled out sticking with the clinic where I had my NHS cycle as that's only going to delay things further. With the benefit of hindsight maybe I should have gone straight to private, but I think everything happens for a reason and I made a couple of friends as we used to meet in the waiting room during our NHS cycle (one of them got pregnant!) So now it's good to have some local support. We're meeting up next Friday


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - I'm with Care, but all of this extra stuff is with the NHS recurrent miscarriage clinic. I think the 3d scan would have cost £150 at Care so nice to get that saving by being on the trial. Plus if they do find anything I should be able to get a hysterescopy done a bit quicker!

Ustoget - it's a small study through the University attached to the hospital so quite fortunate really. I have applied for studies before that I have found through various charities (for my PCOS and endo) but only ever had to do food diaries and surveys about my symptoms so will make a nice change! Hope DR gets better  

Oscar - I had CIN3 and most of my cervix removed because it was quite a large area. She said that normally they wouldn't monitor if you only had one or two treatments, but after they did it they warned me I might need a stitch because I didn't have much cervix to begin with. I think you can ask to be scanned at 14 and 16 weeks through your midwife and they would arrange it. Hope you don't get any headaches!

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Thanks for the info cloudy. The consultant who did my second treatment for abnormal cells said they had tried to keep the area removed as small as possible because I hadn't had children yet but said I may still require a stitch (if I am ever lucky enough to get beyond 5weeks!). My GP is aware so I just hope thats enough. x


----------



## ustoget

That's good kazzee, making friends who know what your going though is amazing and yep I'm also a believer that things happen for a reason..it's reallybhard to believe sometimes but I do.. Good luck and hope the open evening goes well!

Oscar- I'm on day Friday.. That's starngr thought u started Thursday before me.?? My first 2 days were soooo hard, agaited, felt sick, dizzy, couldn't concentrate and was crying a lot.. Seem to be better now. Not sure if it was because I'm Alis still taken progesterone, Ostregen and antibiotics from after my hysto and it was all abit too much as do not remember it startup so bad last time. If u got headaches last time was u drinking enough water? I drink 2-4 Ltrs a day and seem to be ok and I suffer from headaches all the time.

Cloudy - thanks for the head up.. Think I might look into them and see if there anything for me. When are u starting your next cycle? What are your next steps?


----------



## Cloudy

They have advised it will be about 8 weeks wait for the blood test results, and then if anything comes up on them then we will have to have another set of tests which would probably be another 8 weeks so still going to be hanging around here in Limbo Land for the foreseeable! I think the earliest we can start would be June, but I think realistically it will be September if we decide to have the uNK cells test when we get the blood test results - although I have had a few good quotes so maybe we will get it done while we wait. Although I probably won't have another period for a few months which may delay the test unless we use norethisterone to start my cycle. Although having just had the period from hell I can't think of facing another again soon!

Oscar - I wouldn't worry then, if they told you that they should refer you as soon as you mention it to your midwife at your booking appointment: especially as it's an IVF pregnancy, they are more likely to refer you according to the Dr the other day.

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

cloudy - although u have a wait ahead I hope you are feeling better knowing a really good and supportive plan is getting put in motion.
by the way I had my nk cells tested at Warwick implantation clinic in Coventry £360 and it takes 4-6weeks for results. I saw dr bronsen and he was really good. He did say your nk cells change monthly and the most important thing is to make sure the is low supress during you cycle so might be worth waiting til July time??


----------



## optimistic 13

Hey there limbo land isn't a good place . 
I can totally relate to is being in limbo land for years now .
I can't wait for freedoms from this place.

Being put on hold for. 5 years.
Very slow steps constant blame of weight issues and brick walls in the nhs due to bmi.

Now just to embark on self funding .

I feel like I've only got hope left.

I try to be positive but outweighed with negative 

Fertility friends seems a great place for support as infertily a lonely tough place

Take care. X x


----------



## Cloudy

O-13 - sorry, I shortened your name   Sorry you find yourself here but don't worry, we will look after you   Have you got any timescales?

Ustoget - did it hurt? I'm dreading it to be honest. I was looking to go the Coventry Clinic or Notts Nurture (because the latter would be closer) but am very concerned about the pain off it. Though given the level of pain I'm used to with my endo maybe I won't find it so bad. Plus, I suppose I could medicate myself with some codeine beforehand! I'm quite eager to get it done now, the more I think about I the more I want to get it booked in, although the 7-10 days post ovulation may be a problem beings as I don't ovulate properly! Nurture are opening a new office in a week so im going to give them a ring when they have moved and see how soon they can fit me in. It would also be easier as Mr C is terrible at driving and no doubt he would get lost going to Coventry, but he drives passed the new Nurture office frequently to work so he should be ok....

I hope that everything is going ok for the ladies on the treatment train and that everyone else in Limbo Land is looking after themselves  

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Honestly it was quite painful but I think mainly because I didn't know what to except (they said its was like a smear) basically it's excatly like a transfer with cramping because u have an empty bladder so there need to get the tubes around the bend rather than a straight run. 
Then for 10 secs it's hurts when they take the biopsy using a suction device but they count down out loud and 10 secs is nothing really and they have gas and air which helps a lot. I read after that people taken painkillers do I bet that helps too... A little cramping after and its all done. For me I think it was the shock of it and would defo do again so can't be that bad. Kerri at Coventry as really good and might be worth having a chat about your ovulation etc.. I don't think it's a prob with timings it's just that your lining can't be too thick to get the biopsy .. Hope that helps x


----------



## mogg77

Hello girls  firstly I want to say thanks to you all for being so lovely and supportive, sorry if I don't reply sometimes been a bit distracted, and I feel bad that I cant really comment too much on others circumstances, I do read through but it's a bit technical for me, fair play to you all , there seems so much we all have to learn through our treatments! 
  With the appearance of AF today, my limbo is over for now, I am just booking my flight for next Monday to prague, stims start tomorrow night. We have seen the docs for Mr mogg who has been advised not to travel  gutted. But we have decided I must go ahead, my lovely parents have decided to come over with me for a bit. I feel dreadful leaving dp, but we are hoping his cousin will be persuaded to come and stay for part of the time to help him out.  I have just bought a load of mega health foods for a final health kick- green sludgy smoothies all round! 
Anyway hope everyone is well x


----------



## ustoget

Hi mogg, good to hear from u!!
Sorry mr mogg can't go with u.. That's a shame but maybe try and look for the positive .. I know my dh would struggle with being around Al the talk of ds (did I remebr right.. Take it as he's not going) and this is something u can do to help him out abit..? Maybe not just trying to find a positive for u  my dh didn't even want to go to the meeting at serum for his sa lol !!
Anyway exciting that's it go now .. I wish I the best of luck x


----------



## oscar13

Mogg how lovely to hear from you and what exciting news!! So sorry that Mr Mogg isn't going to be able to travel with you but I'm glad you will have your parents for support.

Afm I am day 6 of downreg and so far so good x


----------



## mogg77

Ah yeah the down reg...I am on short protocol so straight into the injections no build up at all! I remember the long protocol was quite a long process with all the down reg and nasal spray.  I am being a total wusser and using Emla cream  for my injections. I used it last time and it was amazing couldn't feel a thing 
  It's also Mr moggs birthday!! while I'm there so doubly guilty, so will try and arrange a present to come while I'm away.


----------



## kazzzee

I'm getting bored of being in Limbo land. It feels like ages since I was cycling, and I still have almost two weeks to go before my first consultation with ARGC - which I booked back in January. 

It's frustrating because while I've been waiting all the diet and healthy stuff has slipped (although I'm still not drinking alcohol, so at least that's something). 

I just want to feel like something is happening!


----------



## oscar13

kazzzee, 

I can totally sympathise with how youvare feeling....limboland felt like an eternity to me!! You will get there eventually and then it all starts to fly past xxx

Ustoget and mogg, how are you getting on my lovelies??

Cloudy, any news from you??

Not sire if it's still Ok for me to post here but everyone was such a support keeping me sane that I wanted to keep in touch. Down reg isbjust about over and I start stimms tomorrow xx


----------



## DrPepper

Hello lovely ladies - can I join you in Limbo Land?? 

We have been on the list at Hull for over a year, waiting for an egg! I went through the menopause at 18, and am now 33. We decided to enjoy life before settling down, and got married 2 years ago, then decided to embark on the next step. I'm frustrated how long its taken, and am getting more and more depressed as the weeks go on. We were offered an egg back in November, but my job situation was uncertain (I was facing redundancy), and was then told I had issues with my thyroid, so we had to decline. I'm still having major issues with my thyroid, which the clinic are trying to sort out - its just all taking too long for me. I then faced the biggest shock 2 weeks ago, when my sister announced that she was pregnant - she's never really wanted children, but as she is 2 years older than me, they thought they would try and if it happened it happened sort of thing. So I'm trying to deal with that news, while also trying to cope with the wait for an egg. Its frustrating, upsetting and the longest journey I've ever been on! Until my thryoid is sorted, treatment can't start. And Hull don't seem to have a great luck with finding eggs, as we were warned that it could be up to a 2 year wait! We tried to move our funding but the CCG wouldn't allow it, and I know we could go abroad, but we can't afford to lose this 1 free go - as if it doesn't work, we don't have much money to afford many more go's.

Sorry for the me post - just needed to write it down and get it out of my system.

Hope we all get out of Limbo Land soon  

Take care
DrPepper


----------



## CMJ

Hi Ladies, 

I hope you're all doing ok.. 

I'm on here really just for some advice.. I'm so scared to do IVF.. I think it is to do with my family history but just maybe haven't come to terms with the fact that time is moving so fast.. 37 yrs old soon.. and my Fiances sperm count is only a little above 1.5ml the lowest recommended amount and was only 5% normal forms the last medicated iui we had.. 

I guess I just wanted to know some feelings about what you're going through and whether you have any good experiences.. and bad..please... and can help me move on with my journey.. as I feel a bit lost at the moment.. I've just had an unsuccessful medicated cycle of iui... and the drugs did affect me.. to think how mild they were compared to what I'd have to have with ivf scares me..  I know I desperately want to be a mum and have so much love to give.. but I just always believed my birth would be natural.. and just had to be as hate forcing nature.. as feel problems may occur when you do.. it's just my mind frame because of my family history but i need to change it to be able to move on.. 

Sorry for the rant ladies but any views and opinions you have would be very much appreciated.. the site has been wonderful with iui and have met such wonderful, caring ladies and we have all helped each other through and still are  

I hope you're all ok 

I've posted in the single embryo transfer one as this is all I would want.. it would either work or it doesn't.... but there are twins in my family.. and so a big risk.. 

thank you xxx


----------



## oscar13

Welcome Drpepper and cmj, sorry you find yourselves here!

This is just a quick one for cmj to recommend getting your OH on proxeed. It's a supplement that you can get from Amazon amongst other places. It was recommended to us by our clinic as my OH and sperm count of only 100,000 due to childhood condition and he has seen significant improvement since using it (don't forget it takes 3months for any supplements to have an effect on sperm or eggs so the sooner you start the better). Its pretty pricey and he takes two sachets per day but thought I would recommend it .....

I am on my 2nd cycle now. I can honestly say it has been far easier physically than I expected but it can seem all consuming whilst cycling! I can be emotionally hard and the support you can find here is priceless.

The best advice I can give is just take 1 day at a time, it can be overwhelming if you think of the whole journey at once. And don't ever be afraid to ask questions of your clinic or ladies on here etc.

Good luck


----------



## ustoget

Hi CMJ,
I second what Oscar says...it is a tough road because its mentally time consuming. Making sure you are doing the right thing all the time! But the clinics are amazing and the support on here is even more... and if it gets your to what you want thats all that matters really x


----------



## oscar13

Hey ustoget! How are you getting on??


----------



## ustoget

Hey Oscar.. abit stressed at the mo to be honest. I got my nk biopsy results through which were slightly elevated 5.06 and should be under 5. waiting to hear from warwick who done the test about what treatment plan they recommend if any tonight at 5pm and already have my prescription from serum in anthens on what she thinks I should do after seeing my results. need to get oxford to confirm what they are happy for me to take t'mo when I go for my down regs scans and need to start medication weds so all abit rushed..as per usual with me haha. Just hoping they listen to be and let me go with my gut but probably won't!!
Just wish I could do what serum recommend.. feel like I trust penny and want to continue with her plan but think my hands will be tied by the nurses/doctors t'mo.

haha bet you wish you never asked 

Anyway how are you getting on now? any more updates?


----------



## CMJ

Hi Oscar - Thank you so much for your valauble advice - I've just made my Fiance order Phynegol on Saturday night.. or however you spell it.. it is a very high anti oxidant.. I did it after reading other women have got their partners using it and seen improvement..  my clinic are useless and recommended nothing to help us.. :/  thank you so much.. I hope you're doing ok and i wish you all the best xxxx

Hi ustoget, 

thank you very much for your help huni.. your clinic sounds so good too... please can i ask where you're based?  with the iui's I've just done i got a different nurse each time saying different things each time.. :/ I hope you're doing ok xxxxx


----------



## oscar13

Things are never easy are they ustoget! How comes you aren't cycling with penny in serum? 

I'm 5 days into my stimms now and have first scan tomorrow. I've been taking steroids since I started stimming and have my first intralipids after my second scan on Thursday. Really hope this combo works otherwise  I will either being seeing DrG or Penny for more tests I guess! What treatment plan have you had recommended?


----------



## ustoget

Nope they definitely aren't!!
Wow you'vr started stims that's great .. Fingers cords I will be weds.. Can't even remember if I had any side effects last time.. I think I just slept for about 14hrs a night lol.
How u feeling?
My bosses friend has been trying for 10yrs for they second child and is now 14weeks after trying intrepids for the first time.. So feeling really positive for u and hope this is your turn  

I just spoke to prof quenby and she reccomednd prednisolone 20mg from et until 10weeks pregnancy and penny at serum suggests 10mg from now til 9weeks.. Not sure which one to fight for t'mo.. Any thoughts ?

Also she said they would scan me at 6werks free of charge if we get a positive And if it all looks good she will give me a prescription for clexane on the day to help support the pregnancy as I had a 8-9 weeks miscarriage on my first go .. Feels good that we have that option/support  if we get lucky this time.


----------



## ustoget

Not cycling with penny cod we still have 2 funded goes here x


----------



## oscar13

Ah that makes sense! Penny is at the top of my list if my NHS cycles fail. 
Thanks for the positive news story! I'm feeling OK really. Had an awful headache one day and I am totally overheating at night but apart from that it's all good.

I'm on 10mg prednisolone every day from the start of stims until 12 weeks (fc I get there) ....no side effects yet...
I've read positive reviews of both penny and prof q! ....Who is your gut going with??
FC it is full steam ageas for Wednesday for you x


----------



## ustoget

Thanks o,
My gut is with penny but think I need to go with prof q so get the uk support I need.. Who are u with now? Did u have all your immunes tested and they put u on the intrapids and pred?


----------



## oscar13

It suppimose it is easier having someone in the UK! I haven't had tests yet, I'm with Bourn and they were happy to do a basic immunes as they figured it wouldn't do any harm as I am likely to have immunes.


----------



## ustoget

Wow I didn't realised they done that.. They were on my comic list I wonder if this doesn't work either I could move there?!
So u class Intrupids as basic.. Thought that would defo need testing? Maybe I should ask about that too.
Good luck anyway.. And keep me updated x


----------



## oscar13

Where are you based?

I get the steroids free but I have to pay extra for the intralipids....aparently NHS funding has been relaxed recently to allow patients to pay for "top ups". I am also using IMSI instead of ICSI this time. Basic was prob the wrong word, it"s a treatment that won't do any harm even if you don't need it and I think it is less scary than LIT or Humira etc.

Let me know how you get on Wednesday!! Will keep fc for you


----------



## ustoget

Oxford fertility unit.. I asked for imsi and the embryologist said they would only use it if dh had high DNa frag and we would have to pay for that test £4oo and about the same for the imsi .. She pretty much said we would ev throwing our money away (so anoeying) I also asked about embryo scope time lapse and got. Negative response even though I know care are using it with pretty much every patient now and getting great response. They basically told me the only thing that would help us is Pgs which is over £3k
Gonna spk to them again now afte these you've said and see what I can get on Nhs.. How much is the intrapids ? About £120 an infusion and u go to a clinic for it?
Are u paying for the imsi ?


----------



## oscar13

I'm paying £400 for IMSI and the intralipids are £250 each ( but can get them cheaper elsewhere).


----------



## ustoget

All sorted, oxford agreed to go with warwick recommendation so 20mg prednisolone daily from egg transfer til 10wks and clexane daily if I get bfp. They said they wouldn't prescribe me the doxy but they are happy for me to take is as it will not effect the cycle.
Thanks for your support Oscar 

Just checking, I have to pay for thr presciption for clexane and pred .. How comes u got the steroids free ?


----------



## oscar13

I think it is like any of the other drugs on  the cycle in that they are covered by NHS. So pleased you have got it all sorted! My first scan today wasn't as good as I had hoped, I'm off to a slow start again so they have upped my gonal f again and I'm now on 375iu.


----------



## ustoget

Sorry to hear that Oscar but it's only your first scan and they scan day 6 to make sure yiu are on the right amount or whether they need to adjust it.. So stay positive and don't think that your behind in anyways but I understand u must feel abit down as we just want everything to go smoothly... When u back day 8 on Thursday ?


----------



## Cloudy

Hey everyone! Hope you are all ok and sorry I haven't been around much, moderating takes up quite a bit of time and by the time I'm done it's often time to go to bed with all the late work nights I've been having  

Oscar - sorry you had a slow start, hope things gave picked up and you are feeling better about it all  

Ustoget - glad you got your drug dose sorted. Did you speak to your clinic about intralipids?x

CMJ - welcome   After my fresh cycle, even though it was a BFN and I had ohss, I still said that it wasn't as bad as I thought and actually it was good in a weird way! I think it's IF that's hard rather than the treatment itself  

DrPepper - sorry you are in limbo   I hope they manage to sort your thyroid, have they given you any indication of how long this side of things could take?x

Kazzzee - is it next week you are at ARGC? I know what you mean about boring limbo land, I have relaxed my healthy eating thing loads recently because it was sending me crazy, I have even started having a few drinks  

Mogg - hope you and Mr M are ok and that he is picking up  

AFM - waiting on my results, waiting on my 3D scan appointment, waiting on AF which I can feel is going to be soon (and totally dreading after the last one!)

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Cloudy - yep, this time next week I'll have my consultation at ARGC! I can't wait! I've been occupying myself with other things - today I had my driving theory test and passed that    So now I know almost as much about the highway code as I do about IVF and endometriosis


----------



## ustoget

Oscar.. How you had another scan yet ?

Cloudy- no in know they won't give to me.. ... They will only do what prof quenbu suggests and she does believe in tralipids work!! What's a 3d scan.. A aqua scan?


Afm Got my day 6 scan t'mo  dh has been on nights this weekend so my brother and friends have been on injection duty lol... Give my an operation anyway but inject myself NOWAY not sure how I will do the clexane but hope I get there to find out !


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, hope everyone is OK?

Cloudy, sorry things have been so hectic for you, hope it's calming down now x

Ustoget, fingers crossed for your first scan!! Keep us posted....

Kazzzee, would love to hear about your experiences with ARGC as it is a clinic I may be considering in the future! Good luck with it all x

Mrs mogg, hope all is going well? How is mr mogg now?

AFM, had another scan Saturday and there are about 9 follies doing decently and the lining has started to thicken now. Next scan tomorrow at 1130 am so hope things are still progressing well and may get told when EC will be.....


----------



## mogg77

Hello, sorry I haven't been on or joining in, unfortunately just after my egg collection( which went great, 12 eggs) Mr mogg became seriously ill, it was worse than we thought and he had to go into intensive care. With the advice of mine and his folks, and knowing it's what we both want, I went ahead with the transfer. Despite the stress, (we nearly lost him the day before the transfer), it went amazingly and we had two gooduns plus six frozen. I came home that night.
He is now improving slowly but remains very unwell, the doctors are optimistic he will recover. he is under the care of different doctors,who are amazing, I wish they had been his docs the whole time and it mightn't of come to this.  I think I am in the running for the most stressful cycle ever completed! Hoping against hope it all comes good and we have some good times ahead!


----------



## ustoget

Omg mogg.. I'm so sorry.. I don't realised it was that bad. I'm praying that he makes a speedy recovery x


----------



## mogg77

Thankyou. We didn't either or I'd of never left him.


----------



## kazzzee

*mogg77* so sorry that your hubby is so ill! I do hope he is on the mend now. How scary it must have been for you xx


----------



## oscar13

Oh mogg I had no idea! What awful circumstances to have to make such an emotional decision under! Really hope he is on the mend and this traumatic experience culminates in your dreams being realised!!  Keeping everything crossed for a speedy recovery and a perfect outcome....thoughts are with you xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

It's been a while but I'm back now and will be on a regular basis.

Mogg sorry to hear about dh. Hope he's getting stronger each day and good luck to you. Got everything crossed!! I've not had time to catch up on the whole thread but hope everyone else is doing good!

Afm- I have my hosp app on wed for tube removal.. How quick has that gone?? Been so busy with work and keeping my mind off things if it's not work then I've been living in the gym. 

I've just got back from prague and I've been reading a lot about czech clinics so whilst I was there I went to one.. Got some info off a lovely lady who answered all my questions and well it's kinda put a spanner in the works. We have been to serum and Argc and as much as i would love another go at Argc, if we did go back we would have no money left and that is a scary thought. But if we go back to
Serum or gennet then we have a good few attempts! It's so much cheaper but deciding where to go is another issue. I'm grateful we have the option to do this but where to go I just don't know. Both are highly recommended but I'm swayed to gennet. 3 clinics?? Anyone done this before? Anyone recommend them? With oe?

My dh broke down on me the other night and it was very tough to see him like this. He sobbed. And emotionally I'm being the stronger one at the moment which is saying something. I'm glad he released all his feelings he's bottled them up for so long. 

Anyways best get a move on this morning xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks everyone   Thankyou all for asking after him. Been in today and he is much better than yesterday, still not entirely lucid from the drugs so I can't tell him how well we did in prague! I know I did the right thing as he would of been devastated to hear I'd cancelled our only chance ( can't afford another as things stand so doubly happy about the frosties!) 

Fifty shades I'm happy to hear your hubby has opened up, it's amazing what the menfolk can keep bottled up sometimes isn't it? And does no one any good at all   
Good luck with making your decision, I'd sway towards more goes if there isn't a huge amount in it statistic wise, that's just me but I think it takes the pressure off, plus prague is so lovely to spend time in.


----------



## ustoget

Hey filthy shades.. Lovely to have u back. I went to serum in feb for a hysto and have to say I felt very comfortable there.. Penny so lovely and I have nevertheless heard a bad word about them.. haven't heard about gennet though soz. 

Moggs- glad mr moggs is abit better today and your right u done soooo well !! Sorry I only heard the bad news yesterday and didn't even think to say well done.. U deserve all the luck u can get now and I hope this will be one of those stories to tell your child later in life..  do u have any news on fertilisation yet?

Oscar- how was your scan today?

Kazzee - only 4 more sleeps til tour app now!! How are your driving lessons going?

Cloudy- any results back yet?

Afm day 6 scan today and I have 15 folicles in the running from 5mm - 15mm can't believe j have a 15mm already burns think it's because they upped my gonsl f as I have high fsh in jan. I don't think it's good to get them that big so quickly but I think the plan will be to let the big ones go and wait for the little ones to catch up. Another scan weds


----------



## oscar13

Welcome back 50shades! Glad your husband released everything he had bottled up, sometimes a good cry is exactly what's needed. Hope you get the support you need too x

Mogg, so glad to hear mr mogg is showing signs of improvement! Just think how happy he is going to be when he hears how well it all went! Hugs to you both x

Ustoget, wow what scan results for only day6!!! Congrats xx

Kazzzee and cloudy, hope you are both well?

Afm, final scan today! About 15 decent sized follies (although a few could do with growing a bit). They took bloods today too and called this afternoon to say I am triggering tomorrow evening (time to be confirmed).  Lining was only 7.9mm but triple lined so hoping that's enough. Fc crossed I get some decent eggs out of that lot xxx


----------



## ustoget

Oscar- well that's a good turn around.. My never know those other ones still might catch up.. Fingers crossed for u x

Am I right in remembering they need to get to 20mm?


----------



## oscar13

Thanks ustoget! Yes, I think 20mm is roughly what they aim for....I had a couple around the 18mm mark today so I am just hoping tonight dose of gonal f and the trigger tomorrow helps a few of the others catch up, a bit worrief that quite a few are a bot on the small side and could have done with me stimming tomorrow too but I just have to trust that the clinic knows what they are doing....


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck *Oscar*! 15 is a great number. Collection on Thursday then? Good luck!

*Moggs* I hope you are getting good news from the clinic. I think we are all rooting for you even more than any one would normally be because of poor Mr Mogg. I do hope he is on the mend.

*FiftyShades34* People imagine that the guys aren't affected in the same way as we are; we girls are the ones who are supposed to have the instinct to want babies... But they do want them just as much as we do, they just don't talk about it as much. I was really surprised recently when my OH got really upset when I told him a friend who also had fertility issues was pregnant (naturally!) - he dealt with it a lot worse than I did. He was really sullen all evening and I had no idea that was why. Eventually he told me - he said he just thought we'd get their first because we started the IVF journey first. He was more jealous of her than I was!

*Ustoget* 15 follicles seems to be today's special number (like an episode of sesame street: "Bought to you by the number 15"). Good luck for your next scan, hope the others play catch up. My next driving lesson is Thursday, he was talking about doing a mock test soon! Sooner I get to test stage the better really - now's not the time to be spending a fortune on learning to drive 

Hope everyone else is having a good week 

I'm counting the hours until our appointment on Friday! Last night I gathered all my documents together and emailed them to the ARGC just in case it's useful for someone to look at them before hand, they probably won't but at least I'm making an attempt to be prepared! I also have plans to draft up a list of questions (although I didn't do that tonight as I had some work to do that I've only just called a night on...)


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Good morning ladies,

I'm full of cold which I think I got when I was in Prague as didn't feel right on our last day there.

I am in talks with city fertility in London organising a consultation (their sister clinic is gennet in Prague) they have been very efficient so far which is good. Nervous about my hospital app tomorrow... I think the idea of more surgery is worrying me. 

Kazzeee if you want any info on Argc just let me know as cycled 3 times with them (1 ivf and 2 fets). 

Good news on all the follies ladies! 

Really could do worth a day in bed today! Ah well! Have a good day everyone x


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

'I' too are in limbo land (once again!!!!!!).  All life seem's to be about these day's is 'waiting'.

As my signature say's I had my recent BFN a month ago, in which I had a frozen 1 left from it, but who know's when I am going to use that.  At the moment it is too soon even to contemplate using it.

We have our follow up appt. at the clinic tomorrow, but can't help thinking that it is too soon.  I haven't even got any questions prepared yet, so better get on with it.  What do you ladies think?

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## jenni01

Hello  
Please may I join as I too am in "Limbo Land"..
It seems to be taking ages to get started again..
Like so many of you I'm yet again being surrounded by the pregnant possy!!
I'm sorry that I don't know you all as if yet but I hope that we can help each other through the craziness  
Anyway...I'm at work so will catch up tomorrow...
Jen..x


----------



## ustoget

Dolphins & jenni
Of course u and can both join!!

Dolphins.. From what I have learnt on here and I don't keep how much u have read into it but Have u looked into..
implantation failure.. Have u had a hystoscopy to get your lining checked and the hidden c test in serum for hidden infection. I have just had both these things and highly reccomednd serum in anthens 
Or 
Nk cell tests, as u have had a child but also had the problem before the birth...Your nk levels change monthly so that could be something to think about.. Prof quenby at warwick implantation clinic does the bisopy for £360 and recommends steroids if they are high.
Or 
It could be chromosomes issue within the embryos.. Not sure your age but at mine 35 yrs only 60% are chromosomal normal. Could be a mix of all. 

That could help with some questions


----------



## kazzzee

*Fiftyshades34* - right now I'm in a panic because I just read the email about our consultation and it says I need a referral letter from my doctor. Do I really? I've got all the documentation from my NHS cycle, including the letter the consultant at the hospital sent my Drs about my recent cycle, but I don't have a referral letter.


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee try not to panic, I am sure that will be fine! Really hope it all goes well for you xxx


jenni and dolphins, welcome!!

Hope everyone else has had a good day?

I am triggering at midnight so EC 1030am Thursday....


----------



## mogg77

Ooh Oscar your last injection- two days off meds!

kazzee it doesn't sound like anything to worry about-not that I can talk I'm terrible for worrying about everything, once I've got one worry out the way I always find a new one to fixate on in this process.

I'm symptom spotting now on the tww, sore boobs, check, cramps, check. Knicker watching, yep! Mr  mogg looking better today, still bit muddled from the drugs, he asked me to get him a pair of flares!! Nurses said its normal ( not the flares part!)and should wear off in the next few days. 
Hope everyone else is good


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi kazzeeee,

Sorry only just seen this. No you don't need a referral letter from Dr. We self referred. No letter required. Did your Dr refer you? Argc will be fine and even if Dr referred you they will still go ahead with consultation. Don't panic and hope it all goes well today. You will be well looked after. I'm just sorry it didn't work for me there. I would go back in an instant! 

Xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Thankyou for the warm welcome!
Oscar...I hope your trigger went OK 
I'm off work today!!....but seem to be coming down with a bug!!...I'm developing a lovely coldsore or as my DH call's it "coleslaw!!" 
I hope you all have a good day!
Jen.x


----------



## oscar13

Mogg so pleased to hear Mr Mogg is improving!!! When is OTD? Will be keeping everything tightly crossed xx

Oh no jenni, sorry you are feeling rough. I hate it when I get a cold sore. Hope you feel better soon.

Kazzeee I think ARGC sounds intense but amazing! I'm sure all will go well on friday and good luck with the driving lesson tomorrow.

Istoget, how are the stimms going? When is your next scan? Good luck x

Hope everyone has a great day x


----------



## mogg77

Thankyou! otd is 2nd at earliest,preferably 5th.
Jenni I work with the public, when I get a cold sore those compeed patches work wonders hiding it and stops you touching it!


----------



## ustoget

Wow everything seems like a good buzz today.. 
*Moggs* I don't know how I miss it but somehow thought u were going back for fet.. So glad your not and already pupo..  Loads for u, i have a good feeling.. So stay positive and calm on your 2ww and take lots of walls if u can to keep the blood flowing and listening to some audio relaxation if u have any like zita west?? They really helped me  
*Oscar* hope the trigger went well and u enjoy a few Injection free days.. Nearly there now ;-)

*Kazzee* - I feel very excitable today and really excited for u for your meeting Friday.. It always sounds like the place place in the uk to go so hope you get all your questions answered! Also have u looked into apimist honey for egg quality it's £20 a pot that lasts a month ??

*Fifth shades* good luck for your surgery today and hope your cold is better... Enjoy resting up as much as u can.. I'm abit sick with surgery, I actually quite enjoy the hospital bed, drugs and being looked after lol

Jenni sorry your not feeling well too.. Hope your on my mend 

Afm
Next scan is this morning, been kept on 25o gonal f so let's see how they are rolling. I have been sooooo dizzy for last few days, nearly threw up yesterday and room is alway spinning. I have 2 weeks off work from Friday so trying to make sure I get everything done before then but really hard when I constantly feel like I'm on a boat. I assumed it was the meds but wirkfriend felt the same yesterday so now unsure if it's a bug  Anyone else feel seasick ??
Will updates u all later?

P.s does it bother anyone that some of us are not in limbo land anyone but refusing to let go of this group with Amazing people ??


----------



## mogg77

You're right, this is a lovely group!  I'm only just getting the hang of ff really and how the threads work, the site is so overwhelmingly huge! 
Talking of egg quality, the only difference this cycle was I also took coq10, and omega 3. So it may be coincidence or that the clinic was better but I had 8 top quality embryos this go, from 12 eggs, and in October I had 11 , 9 fertilised but ended up with only 2 good quality, and the rest weren't freezable.


----------



## jenni01

Thanks for the well wishes but I'm OK it's just a bug....
Plenty of coldsore cream on my lip cos I also work with the public and they have a wonderful way of staring at you as if you have a second head if you're ill 
I've got no problem with anyone who's not in Limbo...
It's great that you can pass on any advice that can help and it's lovely to see how everyone get's on..
Let's face it....not many other people except for our friends on FF truly understand and can give us a virtual shoulder to cry on 
I'd be in a nutty house if it hadn't been for Fertility Friends...
AFM: You can see my signature but just to add we're going to Czech in Oct to Reprofit for Donor Egg...
I've got us booked for our STD tests in April but other than that if feels like we're going at a snails pace 
Jen.x


----------



## ustoget

I've also been on coq10 and high omegas so fingers crossed x


----------



## Dolphins

Thank you for your warm welcome ladies.  

And "thank you" to Ustoget for giving me some advice on what to ask for our follow-up appt.  I have just turned 40 a month ago and have been told by our Dr. that the success rate at my age is only 12%.  So if the next frozen cycle doesn't work, I think we are going to turn to donor, as I think that's what our fertilisation rate from our last cycle was telling us, unfortunately.  
At least, we have 1 genetic child of our own.

Anyway, bye for now, & will update you later.

xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Not had a great day today. Had my consultation with Dr for tube removal and been left petrified at the thought of surgery. I know it's got to be done too if we want to go ahead with any further fertility treatment. Life is so unfair. Me and dh had an argument in the waiting room after too. It's not his body that's having to go through all this and some of the comments he made I was thinking am I actually married to this man...   Anyway I'm waiting on a response from Argc and serum to see what they advise. But if we have to go ahead with surgery it will be for may I think.

I hope everyone has had a better day xxx


----------



## jenni01

Fiftyshades...Sorry you've had a poohy day hun 
As I'm new to the group I don't no the reasons for your surgery but I had a tube removed due to an ectopic and the last one removed due to Hydrasplinx...
There's lots of women who have successful pregnancies after tubal removal...
For me I see it as a "cleaned out" room just waiting for a baby!!..
I'm not sure if that helps any hun 
If I can help in anyway let me no...
Jen.x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thanks jenni.

I've had a tube removed due to ectopic too and I'm not even new to surgery had it a lot like many of us ladies. But to put my body through that again.. Plus the risk factors he gave me... I don't want to end up with a colostomy bag!! He said my
Tube is stuck to bowels and may have to have a cut in bikini line instead of keyhole because of this. Eurgh! 

My repeat bfns is the reason for the tube removal. Just another hurdle I guess. 

Good news is I have a consultation booked with gennet! Same
Day as my pre op assessment! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Sorry hun....I see your dilemma!!
I sport a scar above my foof about five inches in length from the ectopic (it was emergency) ... its not nice to look at but I'm still here!!
It's a decision that only you can make in the long run..
But on a lighter note...Yay for getting your appointment  
I hope you and your DH sort things out....men can be such........  
Night hun..
Jen.x


----------



## oscar13

Fifty shades, sorry you have had an awful day my lovely ((((()))))s. I can relate to what you are saying about things with your other half...we have had our runs in during our journey where I find myself questioning our relationship. It is such an emotional journey and us women are  putting our bodies under colossal pressure and sometimes (for me at least) it feels like we are the only ones really trying to have the family! But then I remember how upset he was when cycle failed and I have to remind myself that he isn't one of life's talkers. Men must feel quite detached from a lot of it. But I do wish he provided more support/consideration sometimes! Really hope you make things up soon xxxx


----------



## ustoget

Sorry u had a bad day *fifthyshades*.. That sounds like a really tough decision :-( and only one u can make..
I can also relate to dh issues..sometimes he's great but sometimes it like he's not with me at all.. And like Oscar says I remember how heartbroken he was during the miscarriage it reminds me that men just deal with things differently.. They just shut off and pretend it's not happening .. But we can't do that so it makes it hard.. Especially when we have injections, nasal pumps etc and really feel like it's all on our shoulders..

Oscar- good luck t'mo

Cloudy- how are things with u? Hope your not spending too much time volunteering and giving yourself time too 
Hope everyone else us good

Afm
I have been going back and fourth with some future decisions and was wondering what u guys thought..Basically I want to make the call when to stop!!
I feel like I have to make my decision now because when I'm back on the roller coaster of emotions it's hard to see straight. If I look back to November after my 4 failed goes I couldn't imagine stopping but now that I'm back to being strong I think I would be quite excited if we were on our adoption journey and maybe it wouldn't be that bad.. So we have 2 more goes which are funded and then that's it ...well that is my plan.. Wonder if anyone else felt the same? Everyone on ff seems so strong and in it for the long run but Im just not sure I can keep putting myself through the pain of it all ..over and over again and keeping my life on hold !!
Plus we are just so ready for a family.. However it happens.. And I'm just impatient lol

On the other hand scan today showed 17 follies so I'm think if the next 2 goes don't work how could I leave embies in the freezer unused.. So much to think about before we've even got there


----------



## kazzzee

I've drafted up my list of questions for the ARGC on Friday. I just want it to be Friday already though!

*Fiftyshades* I've stopped panicking about the Dr referral letter now - thanks  Re your operation, if they say you need the operation you need it. They won't take any risks, they've just told you the small print because they have to. If you are really worried ask if there can be a bowel surgeon in the room. It's pretty normal for them to bring in someone who has experience of bowel surgery to help the gynaecology surgeons when required - years ago they were going to do that with me. I'm in the opposite corner, I felt like I needed surgery on my endo but they wouldn't operate on my endo because I've already had two laps and it can affect ovarian reserve. But I'm worried that I am running the risk of complications if I ever do get pregnant if adhesions and other endo stuff is going on... What was the argument about? Was it just because you were so shocked/scared? I expect you just wanted comforting and he didn't know how to deal with it.

*Dolphins* I think I remember you from the Jan/Feb board (?) I was about the second person to leave at the end of Jan (after I didn't even get a fertilisation), so you might not remember me. Re the chances at 40 thing, it very much depends on where you go. I've picked the ARGC (my 1st appointment is on Friday) because they have amazing stats for 40+ so it's given me hope. What is your AMH/FHS like does that indicate reserve is low? Or is it egg quality? Which clinic are you with?

*Ustoget* I've written up my list of questions  Counting the days! Managed to save £10 in Holland & Barrett buying more co-Q10 and Royal Jelly today thanks to their buy one get one half price (It does mean planning what I buy so that I get two expensive things, not one expensive thing and one cheap thing!) I'll look apimist honey up online 

*Oscar13* thanks  I know that ARGC will keep me very busy, I'm just hoping that I can nip in and out of the office when necessary without making too much of a scene! A few people at work know about the IVF (including my manager, his wife just had their IVF baby!) but I don't want everyone to know that's what I'm doing! Is your egg collection tomorrow morning then?

*Mogg* I'm glad OH is feeling a bit better, even if he has regressed to the 70s with his fashion sense.


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Fiftyshades.....I hope you're feeling a little better today 
Ustogest....Firstly "Congratulation's!!!" on your 17 follies 
I hope you're not to bloated!! 
With ref to carrying on with treatment.....I would say focus on your treatment now and try to stay positive 
But I do the same thing...."what if it doesn't work?" and I think of plan B...
This time round my DH has thrown a total spanner in the work's......now when I tell you this please don't go ballistic.....
He's said that if our Fresh Donor cycle doesn't work then if we have Frozen embryos left we can do that.....
But if neither works he wants to split up.... 
He say's it's cos he wouldn't want to resent me in the future..
Yes I know he's a total 
But it wouldn't stop me from trying on my own.....there's Embryo Adoption...(just need the money!!)..
This is a very hard journey and I don't no if we all have strength or just sheer determination!! 
I hope everyone else is well....sorry I don't know everyone yet!
Jen.x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Just a quick one as on phone and on my break at work..

Jenni: words fail me. what did you say to that. It's funny because my dh keeps going on about infertility splitting couples up. I just said to him if he wants to leave then to leave as was sick of this popping up anytime we had an argument. Infertility is enough pressure without the threat of breaking up as well looming over our heads.

Kazzee - hope all goes well on Friday!!!

Ustoget- don't think about when to stop just yet!! Focus on the present!!

Thanks for yesterday and today ladies. I'm at work today and just don't want to be here.. I was thinking about everything and keep welling up at desk. Dh calmed down a lot yesterday and he apologised and then we went for pizza. But things said stick in your mind and well....

I actually feel a little lost in the world. 

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Fiftyshades....Yum pizza!!... 
To be honest Fifty it took me back as we've been together for nearly 11 years 
This was only last week he said it....I cried but not because I'm scared of losing him but cos I felt like I'd be losing the chance to be a Mum..
Although we both work we're not rolling in money and our lump sum for the tx this year is going to be based on his tax return..
We talked thing's out and I'm now just staying focused on the tx and giving it the best chance.. 
But like you said...word's stick in your mind....
So if I'm lucky and the tx works if he's still being a wxnker then I'll show him the door with my foot firmly up his 
After all these years and all this heart ache I refuse to give up!! 
Change of subject!!.....I hope work goes OK for you today.....it may help to take your mind off thing's a little..
Look after yourself hun..x
Jen.x


----------



## oscar13

Oh jen what an awful thing for him to say (((())))s!!!! This journey is perfectly possible on your own and there a lot of single women on FF who can advise and offer support if that's what you choose. I have to say it ...what a wa**ker!!! We are having IVF for male infertility and even when he is being he least supportive I couldn't imagine saying that to my partner! 

Fiftyshades, you are right words do stick in your mind! And I understand the feeling lost. We are here to talk things over with you any time you need....

Ustoget, try and focus on the positive for now my lovely. I think you will know if/when the time comes to stop x

Mogg, hope mr mogg is still showing signs of improvement and I hope your 2ww still going well x

Afm, EC all done, sadly a few of the follies were empty so we ended up with 12 eggs....now I just have to wait for the call to see if any fertilise xx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar...Well done hun!!  
That's good 
Try to take it easy now and let them get there jig on 
Sending lots of good vibes to your eggies and soon to be embryos    
Jen.x
P.s...thanks for the hugs..x


----------



## mogg77

Oscar that's a great result  that's was my number too! 

Jenni sorry to hear that, just the added pressure you don't need! we also have male infertility, I know he feels guilty but as far as I'm concerned it's our problem together, not his. Stay strong and know that of course you can do it yourself if it comes to it that you resent HIM for saying that! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, fiftyshades hope you are feeling better about everything.

Mr mogg still not quite himself but seemed more awake today.

Oh yes at work today my client started banging on about a lady she knew who is pregnant at 41, and how old she'll be when the child grows up and how it's surely too old to be having kids! She asked if I ever thought of kids, I said I've been trying six years and that shut her up!


----------



## ustoget

Hey girlies, 
Thanks for all your comments on my very negative question.. You are all 100% right I'm just a control freak I suppose lol ...*Oscar* what you say has stayed in my head.. I WILL know so no point in guessing now xxx

*Kazzee*- yay one more sleep.. Glad you have you list together.. Preparation is alway key 

Thanks jenni actually not bloated at all which is weird.. Hopefully last scan t'mo and they will give me date for ec!
im lost what to say about your dh.. How selfish is he? I couldn't imagine holding back from that .. I would go banana but your right with your plan. This is all stressful enough so hold on while u can and then Re access later

Oscar yay 12 follies.. Everything's crossed x

*Moggs* - glad Mr Moggs is waking up abit.. I love your honestly to that stupid women.. I would of just ignored it or lied but your way was much better.. Hope she felt like an idiot!!


----------



## oscar13

Honestly mogg, some people are so bloody insensitive , gladcyou put her in her place!!! Let's hope 12 is a lucky number for us both xxxx

Ustiget, I'm glad if we helped in any way. I think so much of the IVF journey is out if our hands thats we look for any little but if control we can find xx

Jenni, I have abundent hugs and PMA any time you need it x

Kazzzee, almost time....good luck?

fiftyshades, hope you are feeling less lost. Is there anything we can do to.help? We are always here to talk/support whenever you need xx


----------



## jenni01

Mrs Moggs...Some people are so stupid!!... but at least you put her in her place 
Glad your hubby is getting better...I hope it wasn't to serious!!
Oscar and Ustogest...You should be so proud of yourselves.... 
Can I just so how lovely you all are!!..
Thanks for such a warm and caring welcome   
Have a good day....and Hello to everyone else 
Jen..x


----------



## oscar13

Just a quick one, had call from embryologist - 8 out of 12 were matue and 7 fertilised.


----------



## ustoget

Thanks Jenni your pretty alright yourself  

Yaaaaaaayyyyyy Oscar that's amazing !!!

I'm sitting at clinic waiting for hopefully last scan eek

Anyone used embryo-scope? I think I might but still have Pgs at the back of my head !!


----------



## oscar13

good luck today ustoget!! Afraid I have no experience of the embryo-scope but have heard good things from others xx


----------



## ustoget

Thanks oscar.. U must be sooo happy..  although im sure until your gonna be on shpilkes (said sh- pill- kers Yiddish for on edge.. I work for a jewish company and its my fav word)
Til u know how they are getting on.. But what an amazing start


----------



## jenni01

Oscar....Oooh they got well down and dirty!! 
Congratulations you must be chuffed... 
Ustogest...I hope your scan goes well hun 
Tbh....I don't no if I've had an embryoscope....what is it??
I swear I've been poked and prodded so many times and not one of the buggers bought me dinner 
Jen.x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Oscar that's great re fertilisation!! Fingers crossed now. Each stage is nerve wracking!! 

Ustoget: good luck for today. I've never used embryoscope so cannot advise. 

Kazeeee: is it consultation today? Hope all goes well and you get all answers and advice you need.

Hi to everyone else and hope all is well.

Afm: Penny at serum got back to me and advised to get tube clipped as using oe which will mean going private. She said removal can affect ovary function and I already have low amh. Argc didn't get back to me. However she did say if not possible to go for tube removal. Tbh I'm getting sick of it all now. I Cried all last nite and had a few tears this morning but I'm just that way out at the moment. I'm at the point where I think I'll never be a mum anyway. So I've opted for tube removal and if we have to go down de route then so be it. May be this is where my journey is heading to anyway... Who knows. I don't want to have tube clipped then further down the line have to have it out anyway. So on a mission to get healthy as my eating has got a little out of control! Xx


----------



## oscar13

Oh fiftyshades honey, I'm sending you massive hugs!! Life is so unfair that some people have to go through the utter heartbreak of infertility, I wish I could make it all go away for you x. 

I wish we had known years ago about my partners issues so we could have had IVF when I was a  lot younger as now we are also battling against ageing eggs . Whilst I would love my own biological child I have always said if my eggs aren't up to it I would willingly got to DE, funnily enough though my DH hasn't said that about the sperm?!?

I will be praying that having the tube removed results in your dreams coming true xx

Thanks Jenni, how are you today?

Kazzzee and ustoget, looking forward to your updates later.

Afm, taking my OH out for dinner for his birthday tonight so hopefully that will take our minds off things for a bit although I am still a bit tender after yesterday....


----------



## jenni01

Oscar...Have a lovely dinner hun!!... sorry you're tender 
It will pass hun 
I'm OK just plodding on as per usual 
We made the decision to use Donor Eggs cos of my history.
It was a hard decision and it was sooo tempting to use OE but I had to be realistic..
There was a wonderful lady on FF that helped me and I'm truly thankful for her taking the time to listen to my worries and fears...
This whole bloomin infertility malarkey is pants let's face it!!
But we WILL all get there....


----------



## ustoget

Oscar- u just sound the same as me, I woudk do de but dh hasn't said the same and I don't think i would ask him to either. If it's not his im happy to adopt I think. Also same about wishing I knew about sperm issues.. Penny's test show his motility was so poor after 60mins his boys have never had s chance of getting to my eggs.. Nhs don't retest after an hour and so on so they sent us away to 'keep trying' 
Oh and your taking dh out for dinner.. That's sounds about right too lol.. Shouk they be spoiling us !! Who cares if it's his bd lol

Kazzee-- can't wait to hear how your appointment went.

Cloudly- how your well? 

Fiftyshades- I'm sure your gut feeling is the right one, I knew how u feel about just getting it right now.. I think I would be the same. Life is just so ****ty I can't actually believe it some days but your girls defo make it that much easier. 

Jenni- how are u feeling about your decision? I hope positive but can't imagine..I'm glad you have had someone to rant too and supports u x

Afm so egg col will be Monday 10.40am last gonal f tonight and trigger t'mo.. I just left work and have 2 weeks off.. I don't normally nk but work has been so stressful at the mo that I just need to get away. Chilling at home, sleeping loads and hopefully sitting in the sun in the garden fingers crossed. I had 8 good looking follies Basi happy with that.. But could be afew more by then.

Dolphins- have u had your consultation yet?

Oh and just Incase anyone wanted to know embryo scope is use during fertilisation to monitor the embies.. It takes pictures every 15mins and then give the embryologist the while picture of development and help pick the best ones.. I heard great thing but my clinic are not being very optimist so maybe some clinic have better info. Anything it £415 so think I might give it a go


----------



## mogg77

Well done on your seven fertilised Oscar! Every stage of this is nerve wracking isn't it?

I also wish we had found out earlier, we started several years ago to look into it and I had all my tests but then my oh developed Peyronie's disease (scar tissue that develops after an injury to penis, for instance if it gets bent, sorry tmi but it's scarily common)which put him out of action for two years! so I didn't have the heart to go pushing him into giving samples as he was heartbroken anyway. It's righted itself now thankfully. But if we could of gone on looking into it we'd of had the full three funded goes on the nhs. No use crying over spilt milk though I guess 

But jenni you're damn right this is pants! 

Ustoget good luck on your ec, I only had 9 follies they saw but got 12 eggs somehow, must've been hiding behind the others! I wish I could have the time off for my tww! But I just had two weeks as was in czech for the cycle so need to make up the time! Spose it keeps my mind off it, plus self employed so whenever a client doesn't show I shoot off home  had two earlies this week already!


----------



## kazzzee

It was good, I got everything out of it I expected. My OH thought they might have turned round and told us they wouldn't take us on so he was happy. A hilarious thing happened though. When he went to produce his sample they took him to a room and left him there saying that there was a lock on the door. So he found the room with the lock on the door and it was a dirty toilet and he was disgusted and said it was really difficult to do the deed. And then when he was done he came out of the toilet and was in a room with a nice sofa and some mags on a table. And he looked at the mags and they were that sort of mag. And then he realised he was supposed to use that room! Bless him! I told him if he can do it under those circumstances he really shouldn't worry!

As for me I'm all set for my monitoring cycle in April, lots of blood tests and scans to see how my body works. So it'll be day 1-3 bloods around 10 April, mid cycle bloods and immunes around 20 April. And then we should know what the plan is three weeks after that because that's how long it takes to get the immune stuff back. If all is well I think I could start cycling at beginning of June... Fingers crossed for us &#128515;

Hello everyone! 
*Ustoget* good luck for the egg collection 

*Fiftyshades* I hope things start looking up for you. At least having the operation will be doing something, try not to let it worry you, plenty of people have had the same surgery x

*Jenni01* the embryoscope takes time lapse photos of your embryo as it's developing so they can pick the one that divides at the right time and in the right way. Normally they only see the embryos once a day but this way they can see video of them and see what's going on.

*Oscar* congrats on those results!!

*Mogg* your insensitive colleague reminded me that a male colleague the other day was asking another male colleague if he would have kids, 'because otherwise the line dies with you'. It's times like that I wish they did know what I'm going through because then they might realise it isn't that easy for all of us!


----------



## ustoget

Thank moggs- I measured 14 follies but she thinks I my 8 will be ready but like u say hopefully a couple not right pop up.
When otd day again .. April 2nd comes to mind?

Kazzee- wow great outcome.. Glad it went well and u have a plan. Even if it's a little wait the plan is important to hold on to. Now relax and enjoy the time before the craziness  your story made me giggle btw !!

Getting in the bath now as completely shattered.. Roll on sleep in t'mo.. Although I'm sure I'll wake up at 5am just to be annoying


----------



## oscar13

Evening ladies, just returned home from a lovely meal out (OHs birthday is on sunday).

Ustoget, good luck for EC, fingers crossed a couple of extras catch up.

Kazzzee, sounds like it all went really well today!! Your poor hubby though (but I must admit reading it made me laugh)!!

Hope everyone has had a good start to the weekend!! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Kazee...Oh my God!!    
I'm so sorry for your DH but that's a classic!! 
You have to grab the laughs in all of this where you can and that my dear is hilarious!! 
Definitely not had an embryoscope...the things they can do now is amazing!
Oscar....I'm glad you enjoyed your meal hun....I know it's for your hubby but it was good for you to be spoilt as well 
Ustoget...How are you feeling hun?..x
So I'm up early!!...but I always am!! 
Have a good day everyone...x
Jen..x


----------



## mogg77

Up early too! 
Kazzee I do hope you will be taking the opportunity to tease your hubby for a while about grotty toilets 

I woke up realising my af due in next few days ( got confused by last month being a short one!) so now my nerves are shot! Not back at work till Tuesday which is good, just have to ignore the lure of the hpt sat in the cabinet!


----------



## jenni01

Morning Mrs Mogg 
Step away from the hpt


----------



## mogg77

I will be strong!! Probably!!


----------



## jenni01

Use the force Moggs...not the hpt


----------



## oscar13

Haha jenni, totally agree....mrs mogg step away from the test!! Xx

Just spoken to the clinic...all 7embryos are still developing. We have 1 at 2 cells, 4 at 4 cells and 2 at 5 cells. They say 2 of the 4 cells are "top" quality and the others are "good" as they have shown either unevenness or some fragmentation. Now for more waiting......


----------



## jenni01

Oscar...Thats brilliant!! 
What day transfer are you hoping for?.. 3 day or 5..
You'll have to try and keep your mind busy hun..x


----------



## oscar13

Thanks jenni! There are still aiming for a 5 day......


----------



## jenni01

Stay strong hun...they'll make it


----------



## mogg77

Yep, if they are going for 5 day they must think they're strong enough!

Wow I am going stir crazy, first day since et I haven't been up the hospital or at work or both(Mr moggs dad over on visiting detail), I have had a major spring clean, every time I sit down I start edging towards Google, I realise now how much work has been keeping my mind occupied! Off till Tuesday too, the house is gonna be spotless!


----------



## oscar13

Mrs mogg, step away from google but if you are in a cleaning frenzy you are welcome at my house, it's a tip.....haven't felt much like cleaning sine EC!!

I have to say being at work helped me through my first 2ww,  it kept me occupied. How is mr mogg doing now? Still improving I hope xx

Thanks for the PMA everyone xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks Oscar he is getting stronger slowly ☺


----------



## ustoget

Hi everyone,
Sorry for the silence yesterday.. I had a friend over from Scotland snd flats conplete poo..complete exhaustion hit and the dizziness.. Been confused whether it's been the medication or a bug this week but felt sick sea all day. Never had it last time but in doxycycline too at the mo so unsure.. Anyway felt ok in the morning and then couldn't even pick my phone up I was so tired and my ovaries feel like there are gonna pop.. Can't wait for ec

Oscar- yay for day 5, come in embies DiVIDE DIVIDE DIVIDE !!!! And start Eating Brazil nuts as good for implantion 

Moggs-don't shout at me everyone but I don't think testing early is a bad thing. I read somewhere that as ling as you start testing after 6dp3dt; or 4dp5dt as that's thats the first day all the trigger shot will be out of your system. They said it's better to know if u get a postive and lose it as it will show implantation occurred and help give more information .. I didn't do this first transfer but did with my other 3 so think I will do again ..


----------



## ustoget

If anyone's up and about I need a bit of advice pls.'

I triggered last night at 20.40 and egg collection is booked for 10.40am Monday

I work this out as 37hrs even with the hour time difference it should be at 9.40am .. No?
I rang clinic but they gave said they worked it out right.. Just left another message


----------



## kazzzee

I _think_ that ovulation itself doesn't happen for 38-42 hours so you should still be ok. I'm guessing they can tell from the scans at what stage you are and know the extra hour will help maturity.

This article talks about when ovulation happens: http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/failed-ivf-cycle-what-went-wrong-timing-dosage-and-type-of-hcg-trigger

/links


----------



## mogg77

Ah the clocks change today! Did you figure that in?
(sorry too early for me to help you calculate!)


----------



## mogg77

Ah I just saw you did already! Sorry only just awake!:S


----------



## kazzzee

You could just turn up an hour early and tell them you are worried. They might take you down sooner. 

I think it's not an exact science though. When I went for collection back in January there was a lady who despite being told no water after 6am had drunk a cup of tea   So they delayed her collection for four hours.


----------



## ustoget

Everywhere online says collection should be 36hours after trigger or 35-36hrs..

If the clocks hadn't change then 36hrs would of been 8.40am so including the fact that we have lost an hour it should be 9.40am.. They have added another hour on that do its 37hrs

That's ok mogg.. I don't normally wake up til 11 even though been awake since 7am


----------



## alyson76

Ustoget, that does seem really early. I triggered at 23.00 for a 10.00 ec.


----------



## ustoget

Hi alyson.. Last night with the time difference? Or another day?


----------



## kazzzee

i just asked Siri on my iPhone what the time will be 37 hours after 8.40pm and she said 9.40am. That's not allowing for the lost hour last night so 10.40 will be right I think. We lost an hour last night and you are getting it back tomorrow morning basically.


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee.. Just spoke to them and your right it is 37hours after. Last time and other clinics work to 36hrs and that's what panicked me.
Thanks for the reassuring though .. 

Thanks girls as always x


----------



## mogg77

I cracked. I think it's cos I'm sat here on my own with hubby in hospital and only the mutt for company! The dog told me to do it!! It was also about the fifth wee today-My bladders very sensitive today. So I'm doubly a numbnuts.  I have a faint line, I have no idea if that's just normal or could be a +, so will try again in the morning.


----------



## oscar13

Ustoget, sorry lovely I have only just seen your message!! If I had seen it earlier I would have reassured you not to worry xxx

Mogg, ooooooo whispering congratulations!! I would leave it 2 days before testing again as any hcg should have doubled and the line will be clearer!! Sorry you are having to go through this on your own at the moment xx

Afm,  spoke to clinic and so far so good. 1 is at 4 cells so not developing quickly enough so likely to loose it. The other 6 are all at 8 cell, one has some unevenness but the other 5 are all top quality at the mo. Will get a call tomorrow to tell me what time to be in on Tuesday.....


----------



## ustoget

that made me laugh.. It doesn't take us much to crack.. 

Wow faint line after 5 pees !! Great sign moggs but remember stay calm as u can and update us first thing t'mo x


----------



## alyson76

Moggs thats fab news, well done hon xx


----------



## ustoget

Hey Oscar.. thanks all sorted now thank god
That's brillant 6 to blast so they will be able to pick the besty one to get snuggled


----------



## mogg77

Oscar that's a fantastic result! Good luck Tuesday! 
Ustoget yes I am keeping feet on the floor. Went to boots cos needed conception care, wasn't sure whether to get pregnacare and got too scared to get either, getting superstitious! was going to buy a clear clue digital but also chickened out, have another first response for the morning, too scared to hope atm.


----------



## mogg77

Now  I'm spotting feel sick, this is like torture.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Mogg- don't worry, spotting can be very normal! Are you using pessaries at all? Just positive thoughts. Nothing is in your control and only time will tell. Is it light pink? Or brown?

Oscar- got my fingers and toes crossed everything is progressing smoothly!!

Kazzeeee glad it all went well. What did you think? Who did the consultation?

Ustoget- good luck with it all.

Hi to everyone else xxx

This thread is hard to keep up with. So sorry Ive only gone back a few pages...

Afm - back on the healthy eating and exercise! Went on a shopping spree yesterday and felt good about that! Need to get my stuff together for consultation on the 17th. They want all info so need to get organised! Had a nice weekend... Just sad it's Monday again tomorrow and back to the grind! 

Xx


----------



## ustoget

Moggs don't worry. It could be implantation spotting which is a good sign.. How many days transfers are u?


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg it's not unheard of and you know there is still a glimmer of hope so focus on that and we'll all keep our fingers crossed for you. 

Fiftyshades I saw Saffa who I think is new to ARGC. She answered all my questions and I came away feeling confident. I'll be starting my monitoring cycle around the beginning of April - in a bit of a panic though because I'll be on a work thing in Edinburgh around the time I ovulate and I think I'll need blood tests and scans around that time. I guess I better get used to ARGC taking control of my life!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kazeee I got mine done locally same day so if you can do that they will accept it! Let them work around you too  

I'm glad you feel positive about it all. You are in good hands xx


----------



## mogg77

Its light pink and I'm 10dp4dt. Have upped my progesterone as instructed by clinic.


----------



## ustoget

Well up your progesterone like your clinic say and keep postive. It's suppose to be quite normal and my mum still had her periods throughout both her pregnancy so see what the tests says t'mo .. Thinking of u x


----------



## mogg77

Thanks will do. Only managed to get a clear blue so not as sensitive but it'll have to do.


----------



## oscar13

Sorry flying visit as it's OHs  birthday and we have family round....just wanted to say to mogg - I know it is easier said than done but please try not to stress. Spotting is very common and doesn't always signal bad news. You have upped the progesterone which is good try and rest as much as possible and keep your feet raised slightly when you can. Thinking of you and crossing everything I have sweetheart xxxx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks for the support ladies during my wobbler ! I have had no more spotting since yesterday and I have a positive on the clear blue this morning!! Still nervous as anything it doesn't feel real! Will test again on otd, Thursday


----------



## ustoget

Yaaaaaaayyyyyyy literally just came on to check if u had tested yet !!!!

On my way to egg collection with a smile on my face now


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop mogg, that's wonderful!!

Ustoget, good luck today lovely, will be checking in later for your update xxxxx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks girls!! Still not believing it!...
Ustoget best of luck today !!


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!
Mrs Mogg.... 
Yay that's fab!!....stay positive hun...   
Ustoget...Good luck today  
Kazzee and Oscar...I hope you are both OK 
It's so good to see such positivity on here!!
As I don't have much to report "as yet!" I'm just kind of lurking!!
But not in a weird hiding behind the bushes way!! 
Will check later to see how everyone is..
Jen.x


----------



## oscar13

It's OK jen, limboland was aimed at people in your position it's just there are a few of us who enjoyed the support here so much we never left!! More than happy to talk about anything other than IVF too.....  xx


----------



## jenni01

Are you telling me there's more to life than IVF?!  
Oh how I wish


----------



## oscar13

Hahahahaha, .....sad but true! Feels like life revolves around what I can or can't agree to solely based upon where I may be in a cycle!! We have agreed regardless of the outcome of this cycle we are going to book a holiday.. .if it fails it will be a last minute 1 as soon as we can (so we can start 3 months of healthy eating before trying again!!!!!) or if we are lucky enough for it to work we will get advice from the clinic about a good time to travel. 

It's so easy to forget what normal life is ......


----------



## jenni01

Oscar...A holiday is a good idea...but let's hope you don't have to book one!!  
My fellas never been abroad!!... so this will be the furthest he's travelled and the most spent for a wxnk!!   
Hope that didn't offend anyone!!.. but you have to get the laughs where you can!!
I just hope he doesn't pinch the disposable gloves this time!!
Last time we did it in the UK when they left the room he'd pinch them to pick up the dog poop!! 
He's under strict orders to behave!!


----------



## oscar13

Jenni your humour kills me!! On a plus side at least your OH picks up the poop....my OH avoids it and leaves it to me if he can!


----------



## jenni01

He's a seasonal picker up of poop!!
He prefers the frosty weather as it holds its form!!
I'm all the other seasons!!
Always have plenty of antibacterial handwash in!!
In fairness she's only a Jack Russell so it's not like picking up after an elephant


----------



## mogg77

My staffs a poo machine! He did six in the park the other day I was nearly out of bags!!

I still have a little spotting today but holding my nerve just! My mum said she had it all through her first and didn't know she was pregnant for ages.


----------



## oscar13

My mini schnauzer does up to 4 a day!!

Mogg, keeping everything crossed still. Reassuring to hear your mum had the same and everything turned out OK xxxx

Ustoget, any update? Thinking of you x


----------



## ustoget

So 9 eggs collected.. Sperm had improved and she gave us the options for icsi or not but she was pushing for icsi. Our plan was to get his numbers better so we could have Ivf but embryologist had reservations so we went with Isci again... Couldn't handle coming this far and not getting any fertilised who h she said could happen.. hope we made the right choice.

And the wait begins !!

Moggs - try not to worry and focus on that positive .. Maybe do some visitation x


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...Wow 9 is a great number!!.. you should be chuffed hun 
I hope your hubby is looking after you 
Would you like to join in on the discussion of dog " movements!"... 
Seriously look after yourself.. 
Oscar...How are you feeling?... what time are you in tomorrow?.. x
Mogg...Stay positive


----------



## oscar13

Ustoget that's fantastic, congratulations!! Hope you are recovering well and being looked after. FC for the morning xxx

Jenni, i was feeling good and all ready for ET at 3pm tomorrow but in the last hour I have blown up again (look 6 months pregnant) and getting uncomfortable....thought I was over the worst of this yesterday! Hey ho.

On the dog topic, my little one is really grotty ....I also have a rabbit  and the dog is constantly trying to get at its hay/sawdust to EAT!!


----------



## jenni01

Oscar...you'll be fine hun...you no what it's like we worry about "everything!!"..
The waiting games a mare but just think, this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO 
I mean this in a nice way but your dogs weird!!... hay to eat!!... its pooping out ready made compost!!
We have the dog and 2 cats...the older cat "Fred" has no teeth and bad breath!!
And the little one "Chewy" is the dogs best mate!!
Don't no if you remember Fraggle Rock but she rides on her back like the Fraggles did!!
Well this has been a wonderfully bizarre conversation!!


----------



## oscar13

I remember the fraggles well!! Fraggle was my nickname when I was about 11.....


----------



## kazzzee

All this talk of holidays and I feel like I can't go anywhere or plan anything for the foreseeable future because I don't know when my cycle will happen. Even being away for four days in April for work is proving to be problematic! We don't want to put our lives on hold but that's what ends up happening! I remember that last time I had a drink - it was in October!


----------



## kazzzee

Why did I think you were discussing holidays. Loosing it!


----------



## oscar13

Hahahaha kazzzee I did mention a holiday earlier. We are going to book one whatever the result of this cycle because I can totally relate to haing been unable plan anything or have a drink (and therefore telling lots of white lies or making excuses) since september last year!! I keep telling myself that if it works it will be worth it but we just feel like we need a week or 2 where we are "normal"


----------



## jenni01

Oh to be normal and not a frantic freak!!
Oh to have a drink......and then another!!!
Oh to have sex....whats that??!!
Oh to be Mummy's......we will 
Night night girls..xx
Get some sleep Oscar/Fraggle you've got a big day tomorrow  
Jen.xx


----------



## ustoget

Ha ha loving all the chat just been to tired to pick up my phone with 2 hands and type. Completely get the life on hold.. I have been like that for 3 years now but feels like longer.
Can't really get involved withy he dog poo chat as haven't got one but do have 2 at work so get the best of the cuddles without the walks and poo lol

We just had an Indian takeway which was yum, only manage about 1/4 of my plate as lost my appitite lately and so bloated after ec.

Oscar good luck t'mo.. Remember to avoid anything perfumed and keep as naturally as possible.. X


----------



## kazzzee

Who else is suffering from the clocks changing? I've been half asleep all day. I think I might give up and go to sleep now at 8.30!


----------



## oscar13

Thanks guys! I love coming on here..
Jen, you were right on every front there
Ustoget, I can so relate to the bloating! Well done again for today, let us know how you get on with "that"phone call in the morning. Will have my fc xxx
Kazzzee, yep I am totally shattered too!
Mogg, hope all is well lovely?! Thinking of you x
Sleep tight ladies and I hope we all have sweet dreams that WILL come true soon xx


----------



## ustoget

Thanks O.. Will let u know when we get the 'call' 

Kazzee - not sure if the hour has effected me as been going to bed earlier and earlier an dealing up at 5am/6am for the last 2 weeks anyway.. Hopefully can get a proper pattern back now I'm off work and off injections and sniffing!

Jenni- your hilarious !!! Enough said x

Moggs good luck for third test t'mo .. If your doing it that is


----------



## mogg77

Good luck today Oscar!

Ustoget I'm ok, did of course do another test- might have to look into bulk buying the damn things! The lines a little stronger but my spottings a little heavier so I don't know what to think really, I read up on the ff spotting/ bleeding info page which was good to read, and told the clinic who are delighted and being positive. My mother suffered from bleeding throughout the start of her first pregnancy so I am staying positive for now. 
Mr mogg took a turn for the worse last night and had to go to theatre, he is back in ICU so all in all quite a fraught night! I feel very lucky to have found this thread for the support, advice and a bit of a giggle too!


----------



## oscar13

Oh mogg, so sorry to hear about Mr Mogg and all the added stress you are going through at the moment!! Sending loads of love and hugs in your direction! Are you getting plenty of support from your parents and/or friends? Have you gad an update on his condition this morning? Also, are you getting enough vitamins etc (particularly the Bs) at the moment? Thinking of you xxx

Ustoget, keeping my fingers crossed for wonderful fertilisation rates for you today xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks, yes friends and family rallying round. I have an excellent b vitamin oral spray that I'm using! 
His condition is currently stable , no deterioration in the night which was what we were expecting after talking with the docs. I was able to tell him of the pregnancy before he went to theatre so I hope that keeps him strong in some way.


----------



## oscar13

Will be thinking of you both and crossing everything I have xx


----------



## ustoget

Moggs that literally made me cry, picturing u telling him and hopefully giving him the strength to keep fighting .. I'm sure he will honey, just stay strong for your little embie so it keeps growing, you'vr gone through so much I'm really not sure how u do it.. Makes me feel like a right cow moaning about my dh sometimes.. Puts things into perspective. Oscar point is excellent though.. U need to keep eating and keep on the vitamins!!
Thinking so much of u the last few days.. Sending big hugs   And keep us updated x

Thanks Oscar- still waiting for the 'call' ha sto sleep upright as directed by my clinic.. Didn't last time but had the worse sleep ever so abit emotional today.


----------



## jenni01

What a difference a day makes 
Through all my weird humour I want you all to know that I truly feel for everyone's situation..
The waiting, the worry and the constant angst..
Never doubt yourselves and always be proud of the strength that you have..
Ustoget...I'm sorry you're feeling a bit sad hun...its so stressful....but you WILL get there  
Mrs Mogg...How very lucky your husband is to have such a caring and loving wife who will be the most fantastic Mummy to his child and how lucky a child to have such amazing parents to bring him/her/them up! 
Oscar...You get your little Fraggle butt in there today and get your embie/embies back in their proper home! 
Kazzee...Hello hun...Soz your getting pantsy sleep..
Come on girls...stand strong, stand proud and keep fighting!!! 
Jen.x
P.s...promise to be a plonker again later


----------



## ustoget

Had the call... All were nature and able to be injected and 7 out of the 9 fertilised. Relief is an unstatement !!

And so the wait to Thursday's begins to see if there will wait an do to blast but hopefully good chance now .. Thanks very one for your support 

Oscar- you going for 1 or 2 today? What times transfer? Thinking if u x

Jenni- thanks for your message, we WILL stay strong and positive.. Thanks for the kick up the butt x


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...   
Well done..xxx
Yep that bloomin waiting around is a right pain in the tucas!!
Hey you'll be kicking my butt soon enough when I'm wobbling  
You may need a step ladder as I'm quite tall


----------



## ustoget

Ha ha Tucas love that word.. Thanks pretty happy with 7 just hope they make it to Saturday now


----------



## jenni01

They will..


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I think that I do remember you Kazzzee!  I am so sorry that you didn't get to fertilisation in your last cycle, BIG hugs.   

In regard's to our follow-up appt. on Weds. it just confirmed what we already knew sadly, and that was because we had such a poor fertilisation rate in this cycle, this sadly point's to poor egg quality because of my age, which ultimately reading between the lines mean's egg donor.  

Therefore, the plan for us is that we are going to use our frozen embryo up next, whenever we are ready, and then if this doesn't work we are going to go to donor, and as the problem is with my eggs, then we'll have to use egg donor.  This is obviously not ideal, but if this is the only way that I can get pregnant again, well! That's the only way!  The Dr. say's that at my age I only have a 10 - 12% chance of it working using my own eggs now, this success rate increases to about 35% using egg donor.  However, our Dr. said think carefully about going ahead with donor, but the way I see it now is that if we have no choice, we have no choice! However, upsetting this may be for me!

Anyway! Before we get to that, we are going to hope that our frozen one work's, and next time the Dr. is going to do something different, and put me on some steroid medication, on top of the usual FET drugs, so it will help with my uterine lining, in case it is that instead of the embryo quality that is not making the embryo implant.  So at least the Dr. is going to try something different, so that sound's positive, however if it's not that he said, he said that he can't do anything if it's the embryo quality.

Finally! We found out this morning that our son has been referred to the Community Paediatrician now, so after a 3 mth. waiting list we should be seen by them, so we are probably talking summer time.  Then, once he is seen by the Community Paediatrician, they will take it from there reg. what specialist's he will be seeing in reg. to his condition/s.  We didn't know whether to be pleased or not.  We are now glad that he is on the waiting list, but we are obviously not glad that he has to be referred to them, but then again they should be able to help him and us now, so mixed feelings. :/

Anyway! Bye for now.

xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello lovely ladies,

How's things?

MOggs - yay on the bfp. Excellent news!! I also see on another thread you had treatment in Prague? Was is gennet? As that's where we are looking at having treatment... 

Ustoget - great fertilisation rates! Fingers crossed for thurs!!

I've been so busy!! Can't wait for the long weekend!!! What's peoples plans? I think I'm gonna do a spring clean and then get all paperwork sent in prep for consultation they want all notes and after all these years there's a cabinet load to send!!!

Then it will be a case of putting my feet up!! It's blooming freezing here today and I'm under a quilt already!! I'm refusing to put heating on as just had another very large Bill that's 2 within a matter of months! 

Hope everyone is well! Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Well done ustoget, that's fantastic!! As Jen says you WILL get to saturday x

Jen, your "weird humour" is exactly what we need!! I would definitely need a ladder to kick your butt, I'm only 5ft3 (if I stand really really tall) but don't think that will stop me!

Mogg, really hope Mr mogg has improved. Xx

Dolphins, really hope your FET works when the time comes! In the meantime I hope you don't have to wait too long for your son's appointment!

Fiftyshades, wow you sound like you deserve a long weekend! I have lunch with friends planned on Saturday and lunch OHs parents on Monday but apart from that we have nothing in particular planned.....normally we would have gone camping!!

Afm, PUPO with 2 blastos on board, not the greatest quality but that's the way the cookie crumbles. OTD 10th April . .....


----------



## mogg77

Congratulations on being pupo Oscar!! A blasto is a blasto, if they made it to five days theyre little fighters!

Sorry to make you cry ustoget, Mr mogg looked a lot better than last night and was concious with a bit of colour to his cheeks- can't talk tho with the oxygen tube but that should be gone soon if all goes well. 
That sounds like great fertilisation rates! Why sleep upright or was is a typo  
Jenni thanks for keeping us all lighthearted!  
Thanks fiftyshades, you know I know it's crazy but I keep thinking you're  fifty, it's stuck in my head cos of your username even tho i can see you're not even close  Apologies for my thickness!
Afm  still bleeding, not major just here and there, but more than yesterday so trying to stay positive still, epu won't see me till six weeks, feel like mainlining utrogestan! Am on my sixth hpt!!


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg I think you are doing brilliantly and coping so well with your hubby being so ill. I really hope he gets better soon. Do they know what is wrong, if you don't mind me asking? Poor guy, really feel for him and of course for you. Big hugs xxx (and congrats on the BFP) 

Oscar I'm excited that you are pupo  sending sticky thoughts to you x 

Fiftyshades I'm seeing some friends on Saturday but no other plans yet - just to sleep!!! Did you hear the wind last night! Kept me awake!!! 

Ustoget congrats on those fertilisations 

Dolphin I guess it's lucky that donor eggs are an option. We are a very lucky generation really, my aunt was unable to have kids and she had none of these choices. Good luck with the FET though. It might just work. And like they say, you only need one egg xxx

Jenni keep up the good work. 

Hello to everyone else. 

I didn't want to mention this as its sad, but A friend of mine died of cancer today. It's really unfair as she was still so young - mid 30s.. I didn't know her for very long, but in the short time I did know her she made a big impression. And she was a real inspiration. It really puts things in perspective. We have to make the most of everything we have because life is a gift x


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Will this weather ever change
Yesterday we had winds, snow and sunshine!!  
Kazzee...I'm so very sorry about your friend hun 
Life truly is cruel....what's that expression?....Why does God take the Roses but leave the thorns?..
I'm not religious but it's a very appropriate saying.. 
Mrs Mogg...How are you feeling hun?....has your BFP sunk in yet?!
How's Mr Mogg?...give him a little cuddle from all of us 
You made me laugh that you thought "Fiftyshades" was called that cos she's Fifty 
It's cos she's read that "dirty girl" book!!...she's probably got whips and chains!! 
Fiftyshades....Hello lovely  
Oscar....PUPO 
So you cant kick me up the butt cos your little and PUPO and you have to look after yourself!! 
Dolphins....Please don't view the fact that if you have to go down the DE route that it's so bad 
Focus on your tx now and cross that bridge if you have to 
If it makes you laugh a little "Dolphins" I'll tell you what I did!!...plonker that I am 
I had to fill in a virtual from for requests as to our Donor....
Hair colour, eye colour, skin colour, height, education etc....
At the end it said "Do you wish to add anything?"
I was a bit flummoxed by it all so I put...
"Nice Teeth!!"  
Hello to anyone else I missed...
Jen.x


----------



## ustoget

Morning girlies.. 
I love this group, grata support and Jenni u alway put a smile on my face .. Remember though your allowed bad days too u know (not that I want u to be unhappy I just know what it's like to alway be the strong one and keeping everything inside)

Dolphin- I defo think u should look into uterine issues before u go ahead to make sure u tick all boxes. Can I suggest emailing serum to get hidden infection test.. It's so simple u just send some menstral blood to them and they test it.. If this is your last go on oe then it's a relatively cheap issue to at least have crossed off... Glad they are giving u steroids too .. There is lots of things u could do but I suppose it depends on your guy feeling for the last embie and how much u want to throw into it? Sometime u just have to take matters in your own hands and go elsewhere for the 'top ups' to prepare yourself for the next round. 

Fifthyshades- or is your new name 'dirty girl' haha as named by Jenni...
thanks, yep happy with fertilisation rates, last time we got 11 collected and 9 fertilised so lose 2 both times with is great. Just hope we don't lose too many more by t'mo  
I've been off since Saturday and on hols for 2 weeks.. Started to get a clearer head today my got my parents coming around to do some gardening with us.. No plans for the rest of the time .. Chilling, staying calm just being away from work which is lovely.

Oscar- congrats on being pupo.. It's a nice feeling isn't it.. All that hard work and now u just need those nutriting instincts to kick in and start looking after those embies.

u back to work today/t'mo or off til Tuesday? Take it least now and I recvomend zita west cd to help visualise. We are I big debates whether to have one or two put back.. Can I ask what grades yours were? 

Moggs- glad Mr moggs is looking better.. This is such a roller coaster ride for u!!! 
No it wasn't a typo.. I had to sleep uoright so the ovary fluid didn't go to my brain.. I swear oxford have there own set of rules lol
What an epu .. Can u not go to gp and ask for gestone (progesterone injections) ? 

Kazzee- I'm so sorry to help about your friend. It's just so unfair when they are so young. One of our bf has terminal cancer... We have no idea how long he has but the thought of him going and leaving my best friend and his little girl is heartbreaking. How are u coping? 


Jenni- nice teeth !!! Lmao I love how that's what came to mind , u crazy


----------



## mogg77

Jenni for donor sperm my hubby's only requirements were tall, irish and 'not a baldy!' As they have good hair in their family 
He is sitting up today chatting and annoying the nurses so all positive! He has had repeated internal bleeds kazzzee from an ulcer complicated by a large hernia. Not very nice.
Sorry to hear about your friend, life can be a real **** sometimes, so senseless. 
So we have two pupos! Which is another type of limbo land , a slightly more intense one! Best of luck to you!
And no pregnancy not sunk in, still bleeding/spotting, lighter today so far but did a digital which says pregnant 2/3 weeks ( which is classed as 4/5 apparently) so staying conservatively hopeful. I noticed I also have a linea negra! Which this early can indicate twins if I'm to believe Dr Google :-o


----------



## oscar13

Just a flying visit......kazzzee so very sorry about your friend, sk cruel. Sending hugs xx

ustoget, I'm straight back to work! Not sure of the grades...both advanced blastos, 1 good and 1 not so good but don't know grades! It was already less positive than our last cycle so we didn't want to much info as what will be will be now.....
Hope you get good news from today's call.

Hi to everyone else, will pop back in properly later xx


----------



## oscar13

Ooo mogg just seen your post - fantastic news all round!!! Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Mrs Mogg...Its weird isn't it trying to get similar looks etc.
I look nothing like my sisters....maybe that's why we don't get on....cos I got the looks 
Chuffed Mr Moggs is feeling better!!... you'll have to watch him with the nurses!!.. "Oooh Matron!!" 
Ustoget...thanks hun!!.. looks like you've sussed me out!!.. lots of tears behind a big smile 
How's you anyway?
Hey teeth are important!!... not laying all this money out to then be skinted by a Dentist!!
Look at Mrs Moggs...they asked for hair!!.. now they don't have to buy hats or wigs!!


----------



## kazzzee

So glad to hear Mr Mogg is doing ok now. I do hope they are able to fix it soon, or perhaps they already have if he's feeling better  

I'm looking forward to AF arriving so I can start my monitoring cycle at ARGC. When it arrives (possibly next Friday) I have to arrange blood tests and a scan, I think. Since I think I have a cyst on one of my ovaries right now I'm wondering if that will show up. Have to have something to fixate on... 

I had a new fridge delivered today because my old fridge is very unreliable and while I was cycling in Jan I was worried it wasn't getting cold enough (the Meds were supposed to be kept below 8-degrees). So I decided it was time to get a new fridge! Now we just need to fit it! 

How have your days been?


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ah ha ha ha I've just read through the posts and it has made me chuckle.... I'm defo not fifty altho my ovaries are probably of that age with my low amh  
But everything else is in its prime I can assure you  

I've read all three books and they haven't got nothing on me!! I could teach them a trick or two   !!!

Glad we have a fab thread going on! We should all meet up   it's so nice when we all know and understand the rollercoaster of this journey! I seriously lack anyone to talk to! 

Mogg - glad hubby getting better. All positive vibes your way!!!

Kaazzeee - sorry about your friend   . Your cycle will be here soon enough. Love getting new things for the house! 

Ustoget- I've always had two put back- with serum I had 3 and well you can see how mine panned out! It's scary to think out of all the eggs collected and embryos made still no take home baby. I have decided next go just 1... I don't want to keep wasting embryos if none take... Does that make sense?

Hi Jen     

Oscar- my lovely I've got everything crossed for you... Take it  easy in the 2ww and don't get hung up about grades there are some amazing stories out there with people getting pregnant with different grades. I believe when it's your time it's your time  

Hi to everyone else.

Sorry for any grammar errors I'm typing with one hand as I've sliced my thumb open chopping veg. It's pulsating at the moment and lots of blood!! Yikes!! So sore! My fitness routine had really picked up this week and sneak peak shows I've dropped a few pounds this week! Pre op in a few weeks so working hard!! Telling my boss tomorrow will be off to have surgery. I don't need to say what for do I? Xx


----------



## kazzzee

*Fiftyshades34* tell your boss what you like, generally if you say gynaecological they don't ask any more questions, and they certainly don't tend to jump to the IVF-related conclusion (because most people think TTC just works). I did notice one time when I wrote your name it turned itself into a link to sell the book on Amazon, which made me laugh, so I always make sure it's all one word


----------



## ustoget

Hey girlie's,

Moggs -  so Google says twins wow that would be cool .. Wouldn't it!? Glad Mr moggs is awake and annoying people .. It's funny how much more I love my dh when he's ill lol, he's so cute and quiet, I know the minute his better coz he starts frustrating me again hahaha
But on a serious note, how's the spotting?

Oscar- dirty didn't want to panic u about grades, I was just wondering as I think my clinic are very strict for only 1 if blasts do wanted to know whether to push or not. Hope your relaxing loads even if u are back to work.. Early nights etc etc

Filthy shades - are u sure it your eere chopping veg !! hahaha your right I think we should meet up, we is everyone based?
Thanks for the advice on single/double. I had 2 singles and 2 doubles but doubles were with day 6 so suppose will just go with what they suggest. And yeah I agree with kazzee if you don't feel comfortable tell him it 'girl stuff' that always scares them off !!

Kazzee- glad your getting excited about your cycle.. It must feel really good to know how well u will be monitored ..

Jenni- it's easy to see sometimes as its like looking in a mirror, not so much with the humour but I just find it hard to show any weakness.. So friends don't really know how hard this is and then if the worse happens like it did, I completely crumbled and wondered why no one was there for me .. I'm sure you've been in the same boat!?

Afm
All 7 embies are still doing good, she said we have a good little group and would be impossible to pick the best today..So transfer is Saturday yay


----------



## jenni01

Morning all 
Kazzee...Did you get your fridge? You must be excited that your closer to your treatment  
Moggs...Hope you're ok and Mr Moggs is continuing to annoy the staff!!... just remember to look after yourself  
Oscar...How's you hun?... 
Fiftyshades....I knew it!!... chopping veg my butt!!... your into some sick stuff lady 
Ustoget...You should be chuffed to bits at how well they're doing!!... and it's only 2 more sleeps till you get them back where they should be   
Have a good day


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...Yep you're right about being the strong one!!
I very rarely show my feelings but that's why I'm on here....cos people understand  
It's good to no that there's good people I can open up to if need be


----------



## kazzzee

Well the fridge arrived but they couldn't install it because there is no relay switch or something. So OH is going to do it (which saves us £80) 

It'll just be monitoring this month. I'm not getting my hopes up about cycling any time soon as I'm sure I'll have immune issues that will take months to fix. It's a waiting game. 

Hope Mr Mogg is still doing well. He'll be up and about in no time. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Re meeting up, I work in London so I can met people here easily. Live in Croydon...


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies....flying visit I'm afraid.....really busy day at work and then straight to a wedding reception!

Mogg, so glad things are improving. Xx

Jen, another strong one here!!! Coming on here is my main support so thank you all very much...feel free to not be strong anytime you need x

Ustoget, you didn't worry me xx I always have 2 back because of my age! I spoke to the clinic to check if we got any frosties - we didn't. They said the ones I had back were a 5bc and 4bb. Wonderful your 7 are still going stong!! X

Kazzzee, wish my OH was useful!

Love to all, will catch up tomorrow.. Happy Easter x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ha ha filthy shades.... I love that... Can I change my name to that I'm based in the north of England . But can travel anywhere! I go to other countries for ivf!! What's a few miles meeting fertility frienders!!

Ustoget fab news on the embies!!! Roll on Saturday!!

Had meeting with boss and didn't even want to know what op for unless I wanted to say! Excellent!!!!

so glad the weekend is here!!! Everyone have a lovely lovely weekend!! Just got my food shop out the way... Now time for relaxing!!! Xx


----------



## mogg77

Yep I'm terrible for putting on a brave face, especially as I work with the public! 
    I'm happy to say the spotting has gone completely since yesterday afternoon, so hope that was all! I am still testing daily and must of spent £50 on the damn things by now!!
Having a few weird dizzy spells so very happy hubby's lovely family over from ireland to take over visiting for a bit- it's exhausting me tbh. 
Filthy shades that's amazing!! It's a keeper that one 
Hope our pupos are doing fine and not going mental yet!
And everyone else well I hope 
Phew that's me I'm gonna curl up with mutt and watch some Netflix !


----------



## ustoget

Looks like were all the same, typing my worries just seems so much easier than saying them out loud .. That's why this group is so good!!

Jenni Yep- can't wait to get them back as u say 'where they should be' but happy it wasn't today, yesterday we sorted the garden all ready for summer and cleared out the shed and today I jet washed the brick walls and patio and then me and dh gave the whole house a spring clean so now im all ready for some major relaxing 

Kazzee- try and think of your monitering month as part of the procedure/ a precycle cycle.. It's going to give them the All the info they need and if u have immunes then it will be dealt with.. It's all very positive and starting very soon   oh and it's a spur switch that the fridge needs so it can be isolated in case of a flood.. I'm not just a pretty embie carrying machine you know  

oscar- my embie which resulted in my pregnancy was a 4ba and we were told it's was top quality so your 'not so good one' might be stronger than u think  

Filthy- yes u can change your name but not sure other groups would find it as funny as us lol.. Glad your boss didn't interfere.. How long to the op now?? How u feeling?

Moggs- yaaaayyy no more spotting and yesterday was official otd no!!?? All looking good.. When's your first scan? About 4 wks? glad your getting some time to relax now and look after yourself , u deserve it!!

Happy Easter weekend everyone, big hugs all around x


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
It's good to get on with a group of strong women!!
Filthy...Totally think you should keep your new name!!...but like the others have said I'm not sure if others may understand!! 
Ustoget....Sound's like you're "nesting!"....one more sleep!! 
Oscar and Mrs Mogg....You should both defo be relaxing now OK 
Kazzee...It will come round quicker than you think hun...
We live near Newcastle so I could meet up when it's convenient for everyone!!
Have a lovely Easter everyone....stay strong..


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Good morning ladies!!! So nice not to be at work!!!! I can't wait to tuck into my Easter eggs!!!

I'm just eating hot cross buns with tonnes of lurpak!! Yummy! Sod the diet today!!!

Jenni- a Geordie girl! My best mate lives in Newcastle! Im always up there! 

Ustoget - I have my pre op in 2 weeks... Sometimes I have mass waves of panic other times think just want it over with! Other times I'm thinking what if I end up with a colostomy bag (is that the right spelling) as the Dr said that's one of the risks... Is that for life?? All the what ifs... Am I doing right for putting myself through surgery?? I think after that one more go at ivf then may be we have to think of something else. Body can only take so much! 

Moggs- rest up and let the embies snuggle in!!

Kazzeee- Argc will look after you. It's like a boot camp but it will be worth it. They have found a wealth of info about how my body works and even now the drs are giving me advice.

Right gonna get sorted and head to the gym for 9!! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Fiftyshades remind me, was your sticky Fallopian tube caused by endometriosis. Having endo myself I'm a bit of an expert in that area. When is the operation date? I know it's hard but try not to scare yourself about it. Will a bowel surgeon be present in the surgery. Can you ask that one is there. 

Mogg hoping that Mr Mogg is still doing well. Is he excited about the BFP? 

Ustoget I know you are right and it will be exciting to get underway even if it's just monitoring. I think even if I do have immune issues I'll be glad to be dealing with them finally. It's all part of the process. Roll on AF! I'll tell OH about those spur switches then. Hopefully we can fix it. 

Oscar hope the wedding reception was fun. 

Enjoy your Good Friday's everyone. And let's celebrate eggs


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi kazzeeee, no one has ever mentioned endo to me all in these years of infertility, laps, tests, treatments etc. Ive not been given a date for my op yet just the pre op assessment. The Dr didn't mention a bowel surgeon being present. But if I can request one I will do. Do I just mention that at the pre op or do I need to speak to Dr?

When I was at my consultation he had pics from my precious surgery and told me then it was stuck. First I'd heard of it.

You see I didn't know much at the beginning of this journey and when they mentioned removal and it being my last tube I was scared and said no to removing it... And now the things I do know...well I wish they had taken it out! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Filthy!.. Thanks I'm now craving hot cross buns!!
I've lived here for ten years but I was born in Liverpool but I don't have a definitive accent!!
I've got no tubes hun although not through choice!
But I see it as I've got rid of the "offending " objects!
I know your situation is different but thought that may help!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I meant previous surgery not precious!!!


----------



## ustoget

Morning,
Jenni I will be nesting t'mo but today is last day I can do anything productive so off to ikea eeek was suppose to go with dh but we both had bad nights sleep, so tired dh +ikea =massive fight .. I told him I'll go alone lol

Filthy- I just had a little Google for u.. Sometimes it's best not to yourself. What I found out was quite reassuring, in Canada they are reccomending removal of tubes to most women after they have had they babies as its greatly reduces the risk of ovarian cancer, it usa people are paying for it and its reccomednd it they are having any abdominal procedure.. 'While your in there' approach. It talks a lot about help cancer patients and the risks being infection, reaction to anesthesia and bleeding but no mention of colonoscopy bag so maybe its a very low risk !!?? But listen to Jenni and Kazzee as they are the experts x

Afm - not much really.. My belly gas gone done now but right ovary is still aching. I really thought I was in trouble first few days with unbelievable gas (that was painful) and swollen belly but luckily nearly back to normal now.. Just excited about getting my embie/embies home  
Oh and I'm in London too (well Hertfordshire)


----------



## mogg77

Ustoget I was in severe pain for four days after my ec, sooo bloated and trapped wind hurting right up my back-I got stuck on the sofa and was hyperventilating at one point! But thankfully cleared by egg transfer! Sound like yours is easing hopefully.


----------



## ustoget

Yep I actually feel back to myself today and yesterday.. Like coming out of a drug haze.. Last day of doxy today and then start prednisolone in the morning so wonder what joyful side effect I'll get with that !!
Hope your having a lovely day today Moggs.. Treat yourself to something nice x


----------



## jenni01

Hope everyone had a good day!!
Just a quickie cos I'm not sure what time "Ustoget" is going in tomorrow!
So just in case I miss you...
"Good Luck hun....you'll be fine!!...this time tomorrow you'll be PUPO!!""     
Remember keep the old man off the "Old Spice!" and step away from your "Charlie!" perfume!! 
Sleep well everyone  
Jen,x


----------



## ustoget

Thanks Jenni that's so sweet... Re chemicals , will do... It's at 10.30, excited to find out how they are all doing.. eek
IKEA trip went well, new mirror for bathroom, hall shoe cabinet built.. Home is all cosy ready for me to chill in !!! 😀

Hope every else is good.., Oscar how was your wedding ?


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies sorry I have been a bit absent but it's been really nice to have a day off with OH! 

Wedding reception was OK but felt really self conscious....... I have been really suffering badly with bloating since EC, initially in a lot of discomfort and was looking 6 months pregnant. Whilst thankfully the worst of the symptoms are pretty much over I do tend to bloat every time I eat now and in my dress last night I had a pretty noticeable "pregnancy" bump....we are the only couple within that group of friends without a least one child....I am quite certain there are a few wagging tongues since last night!
(Which i wouldn't mind nearly so much if it were 3 months pregnant)!!!!!

Anyway enough moaning from me!

Hope you are having a wonderful long bank holiday weekend!!!

Ustoget good luck for tomorrow!!! I haven't noticed any sides effects of pred yet but I'm only on 10mg! I'm sure you have said but are you having 1 or 2 back tomorrow? X

Oh and by the way I'm in Essex x


----------



## ustoget

Hey all,
Well had transfer this morning and although were we're gearing ourselves up for them to say we could only have one it was the opposite..because of our previous 6 failed blasts they said we could have 2 and made ever worry we have seem ok.. So 2 we had
1 x 5bb & 1 x 4ba

I've been in agony since though as my right ovary was filled with fluid and feels likes it gonna pop and it constantly feels like I need to urinate but can't as nothing come out apart from dribbles (sorry tmi) couldn't walk at one point :-( dh woke up in the middle of the night with sore throat and sneezing so he is doing his best but u know man flu.. a lot of groaning noises lol bless him though he just wants to go to bed.

Anyone got any advice what I can do.. The pain is eases off apart from the not being able to pee?

Oscar- sorry your bloated too but hopefully it's for a good reason.. Oh and I've spent my life having people gossips as I'm quite thin but always had a pot belly, I could tell u some stories .. I even had a dress tailored for me in Vietnam and when I went for my first fitting the belly area was all baggy.. She told me she had left room for the baby !!!! Hahah oh and also I was neRly not allowed on a flight with my 'doctors note' to say it was ok to fly lol

It'd for me is weds 15th swear they alway change the amount of days.. 

Hope everyone else is Well and enjoying their long weekend x


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...Yay!!.. you're PUPO  
And two on board as well 
Sorry your hubby's got "man flu"... send him to bed with some DVD's and let him chill out..
And I'm sorry you're in so much pain 
Try drinking plenty of fluids cos then at least you can pee something out!!...
I think you can take paracetamol but I'd double check first...
Oscar...I'm sure you looked lovely hun...and people's tongues wagg for anything!!... stuff them 
Hello to everyone else...hope everyone's well..xx


----------



## oscar13

Congratulations ustoget!!! Sorry about the pain though. Paracetemol is definitely OK and like Jen says keep the fluids up (we were recommended milk as it is thicker?!?!)
Hope you DHs Man flu improves soon! 

How is everyone else enjoying the Easter weekend so far?

Just been out for lunch with some old school friends (bloating safely hidden under baggy jumper) which is aways good but feelimg like a could do with a quick snooze now xx


----------



## ustoget

Thanks guys.. Mum just came around and made us dinner lol.. My pain is easing off now think it's just where they were pressing on my massive ovary (swear it was bigger than my uterus) and actually had a pee so feeling slightly relief.. Drinking loads of peppermint tea as its good for bloating , will try milk if it doesn't go away..thanks Oscar!

Yep been taking paracetamol and just about to snuggle (without touching him as don't want his germs) and watch a film and get an early night.. Transfer day always knocks it out of me.

Oscar- it's alway good to catch up with friends, Hopefully the exhaustion is a good sign !! Is test day Thursday? Or u gonna break and do it early ??


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...You're naughty trying to get Oscar to test early (I'd never do that!!) 
It sounds like the two of you could do with an early night!!
Get you both ready for the early mornings!!!
Catch up tomorrow..xx


----------



## ustoget

I know .. Planting a seed.. Sorry Oscar!!!  just excited for u x

I'm going to as want to get an idea before going back to the grind stone.. as test day isn't til the weds I'm back at work so will prob test Sunday morning..


----------



## oscar13

Hahahaha....I love how much you guys make me laugh! Test day is friday and I have no intention of testing early....I made it to OTD last time and would love to be able to do the same this time (fc no bleeding before OTD). I have booked the day off work so at least I have the weekend to adjust to the result in privacy.....I love the PUPO bubble and like to stay in as long as possible!

I think you are very brave testing early xxxx


----------



## ustoget

Very sensible Oscar.. Your doing the right thing not me!!
its just where mine has falling, don't wanna test alone when dh is at work midweek and then go to work... Like u say if af hasn't come by the weekend and i test sunday it's only 3 days early and I'll be 8 day passed 5dt so should detect some thing if only faint.. If not can start preparing myself.. Well that's my crazy plan anyway


----------



## ustoget

Also your right I also love the pupo bubble, it's lovely isn't it... When I had my 3 fets 3 months in a row I was pupo for a long time on a off and once it stop I felt very alone   so good to have them back again. Enjoy ur Oscar... They say smiling and laughter are very important right now.. Dh talks to them too oh and actually nurse at transfer gave them a talking too as well 'u will keep dividing and sticking and we will see u in about 8.5 months' made us both laugh


----------



## oscar13

Fingers crossed for all of us that these will be our successful cycles.....

Happy Easter everyone xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

How exciting that we have pupo ladies!! Good luck to all those testing in the next week or two! I've got everything crossed for you!!

I'm having a lovely relaxing easter weekend... Just finished a hiit class followed by a kettlebell class!   

Now time to enjoy those easter eggs!   

Did a bit of a spring clean yesterday and starting upstairs today! Doesn't get any more Rock n roll I'm afraid!!

Debating whether to see furious 7 at the cinema... It has all my eye candy in one movie!!!! Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

So I've been sat watching tele and a johnsons advert came on... It's new I think... Baby In a bath... I've just cried non stop for half hour... Everything just hit home... 

Eurghhh....


----------



## oscar13

Oh fifty, don't you just hate it when that happens! I never know what is going to set  me off....but more often than not it seems to be following what has been a good spell where I think I have come to terms with my situation and the Wham!!!

Sending a massive hug! You should be really proud of yourself........look at all the positive things you have been doing to give yourself the best posible chance! Xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Hi everyone! 

Fiftyshades there's a pampers ad on right now. It's almost worth not turning the telly on, isn't it. That's a lot of exercise! I meant to get back to you yesterday about endo. It could be that you have scar tissue caused by something other than endo - it's scar tissue that causes organs to stick together. In the case of endo the scar tissue forms over the endo deposits (the cells that are supposed to be inside the uterus but find their way into the abdomen). But even if the scar tissue isn't caused by endo - it could be caused by old operations, or infections - you can help get rid of them if you take serreptase. I take it very morning - it's an enzyme that digests scar tissue. You have to take it on an empty stomach. It won't cure you but it could stop it happening again once they do operate. 

Ustoget and Oscar good luck you guys! (Stay away from those germs Ustoget)

I'm feeling guilty for eating so much crap this weekend, but we've been walking miles over the last couple of days - about 8 miles each day - so I probably shouldn't get too hung up on it. But I do really need to get back on the diet! I always have that three months thing in my head and I think if I fail to stick to the diet it won't work for me  I must stop giving myself such a hard time! 

Hope everyone is having a great Easter


----------



## ustoget

Yep lets hope so Oscar.. Wouldn't that just be lovely if we all made it  

Fifty- sorry it hit u out of the blue but sometimes u feel better after, like letting the pressure out.. Do u feel better or worse ? You have alot coming up and things to deal with so its no suprise your finding it tough so don't be hard on yourself ok it can be overwhelming something .. The decision making, hoping use made the right choice, second guessing other options.. Sometimes that's harder than anything. I hope your feeling abit better, he'll yeah to fast n furious 6, Paul walker is/was up there on my top 3.. Not sure how he's still in it ? !

Kazzee- 8 miles a day is amazing.. Don't bet yourself up for eating abit but I would say that if u could switch yourself on to eating super healthy like u say for those 3 months you feel so much better for it.. My nutritionist told me something about sugar that will stop u eating it straight away if you want me to tell u??
I can help u make a plan if u want?? Sorry am I getting a rep for being pushy on here   
Only coz I care x


I've been crying like a baby since transfer, not sobbing sadly just emotion and everything is being a tear to my eye.


----------



## Cloudy

Hello ladies, sorry i have been AWOL, but my oh my you have all been busy!  

Ustoget - it's a highly emotional time so if you need to cry I think that's better than keeping it bottled up   and good luck for the 2ww  

Kazzzee - don't beat yourself up, life does that enough. Having a bad-food-binge doesn't matter in the grand scheme of things, especially as you are generally healthy in every other way  

Oscar - good luck on the 2ww  

Fifty - I'm like that with the SMA advert, and the booking.com advert, and the ikea adverts, and basically every advert about families. I even rant at all the political broadcasts now when they refer to families!  

Jenni, Mogg etc - hope you are all ok and sorry for the lack of personals, I can't keep up that well with all the chat that has been going on!   

I hope everyones having a nice Easter and i promise to try and come on here more, so sorry for abandoning you all. Work has been stupid busy and just finding time to pop on and check the areas I moderate has been hard, never mind finding time to contribute  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget - might be good to hear what you have to say about sugar. It's the one thing I struggle with. Basically I can't eat wheat (gluten in general) and dairy is also a no no, although the effects aren't as bad as gluten (tiniest amount of wheat makes me incredibly unwell). I'm generally really good about diet but I've been eating too many gluten free cookies and chocolate this weekend and I feel rubbish for it!!! In the week I snack on those tiny oranges (easy peel ones) and rasins and I feel need to stop doing that as it's definitely too much sugar - but it's better than the other kind of sugar at least... Oh and the other thing is coffee, I cut that out and hadn't had any for months but I've had a few cups this weekend and a few in the week because I've just been so tired! Next week I need to start being strict again! One good thing though, I was out with friends yesterday and they were all drinking but I was happy with my water and nobody asked any awkward questions


----------



## ustoget

Hey cloudy.. Nice to hear from u, thought u must of been busy but good to her your ok. Don't feel bad, this is to make u feel better when u need it so what time u have is great just remember we are thinking of u.. You were the creator of the I wonderful group after all 

Kazzee
Will pm u about the sugar and diet x


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

Just a quick post to say that I hope that everyone is having a good Easter (well if you can, if you have had a recent BFN).  

Anyway!  I hope that you can all have a relaxing Bank Holiday weekend.  

Bye for now.

xx


----------



## oscar13

Hey cloudy lovely to hear from you!!! It's no surprise you don't get to make it on here so often with everything you have taken on lately but it's really good to hear from you when you get a chance. How has everything been going? X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello my loves,

Well I think I've been drowning in chocolate this weekend. Felt so poorly last nite for the over indulgence! I've even been tempted to start on dh Easter eggs seen as he hasn't eaten chocolate for months!!

Ustoget- no not been feeling any better in fact things have been quite bad. I've had to get all my docs out for the consultation we are having with gennet and I've been so upset by it all. Years and years of paperwork piled up and then the scan pics of last pregnancy more or less landed in my lap and that set me off. I have felt incredibly low this weekend. I feel like giving up on it all at the moment. Most of the weekend if I've not been in the gym ive moped about. 

I hope you are keeping same ustoget in your 2ww!

Kazzzeee - thanks for the info. Where would I purchase it

Since my failed fet in jan my cycles have got longer. I'm
Still waiting on my af and I've normally had a 30-33 day cycle and this is my 3rd month... I'm on day 38 and still no sign of it! Last month had a 37 day one. I have low amh and wondered if it's because they down regged me and my ovaries haven't bounced back! Anyone had any problems like this. I'm worried the change is on its way for me! I'm emotional and getting loads of back ache etc so hopefully it's going to happen soon!

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Sorry for the down posts of late. Infertility unfortunately has taken its toll on my normal bubbly self! xx


----------



## oscar13

Fifty I'm sending a massive hug lovely xxxxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thank you Oscar  


How's things going with you? Xx


----------



## oscar13

Plodding along.....getting nervous now as I am 6dp5dt and totally symptom less although a couple of times today I have thought I had some mild AF type pains so now I am now afraid to go to the loo!! But nothing I can do, just keep talking to Bert and Ernie to tell them they are very much wanted ....


----------



## ustoget

Oscar and fifty I'm sorry I know excatly how u both feel. 

Fifty December only seems like last week when we started this thread and we're all so down, me and dh can't actually believe we are in the 2ww now. My life felt so pointless then and I felt like giving up so many time.. but I promise it gets better, once a plan is in place and u have made choices and come out the other side it feels good. I giggled while being put under in Greece in feb having my hystorosoy thinking what the hell was I doing here in a clinic that I read about in a forum  .. As I lay pretty much naked on the table with everyone sorted me out lol. I Had a last minute panic but after it was done I felt clean and new and I hope your feel the same after your opI know it's no where near the same but for u it's a new story, a new plan and a new chance.. To me that can only be a good thing. Try and stay postive but come on here and rant when ever u want. Also re scan pics well same happen to me a few months after my misscarriage, I kept hold of it for so long and sobbed every time I saw it.. Like i didn't want to forget.. And we never will!  Not sure if I mentioned on here but we went to the coast to say our goodbyes the week it happened and took a picture of the sea with the waves crashing.. Last months I got the picture framed and it now sits proudly in my window sill. To others it's just a photo but to us it's much more special than that. Have u done anything like that, to get closure ?

It's hard to know what to say when someone's down and as we have all been there we know there nothing really that can make us feel better, all we can do us support u to try and get your strength back to carry on.. I'm glad I did x

Oscar- completely pooping it too.. This is defo the hardest one so far, I think because we have put so much into it I'm afraid if it doesn't work I'm gonna be completly broken this time. Hope your coping better than me, love the names btw x


----------



## kazzzee

Hi everyone 

Dolphins I hope everything is going ok with your little boy. Xxx 

Fiftyshades I'm sorry you are feeling so sad. Like Ustoget says soon your be back on track and you'll be wondering what you were so worried about. It might be the one thing you need doing that will make a difference you know. I get serraptase on Amazon - the one I get costs about £8. 

Ustoget was good to catch up earlier. Hope you've had a good day. 

I'm Starting to feel like AF might be on the way, it is due towards the end of the week. Of course it might just be wishful thinking because I'll be able to start the monitoring cycle and then I'll feel like I'm doing  something at last. January feels like a long time ago now ...


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - fx it's af and that monitoring cycle can start. I really need to get some of that serraptase, does it have any side effects? I'm on metformin now and cope with any more nasty side effects    

Ustoget - ah thats lovely about the photo. We want to do something similar to say goodbye to Bubba. We will be on holiday on our due date and will be cruising and wasn't sure what to do exactly, but maybe a nice photograph of the sunset would be a good idea actually. Sorry you are finding it tough, hopefully you can find something to distract you  

Oscar - symptoms mean nothing remember, and keep talking to them and distract your brain!  

Dolphins - hope you had some nice food and a nice rest over the holiday  

Fifty - don't feel bad for feeling sad. Some days it's all I can do not to cry, and other days I'm surprisingly chipper. I do think that "the cloud" (as we call it in our family) does tend to linger for longer and longer, but it does go eventually so hopefully you will start to feel more yourself soon. Sorry, I don't think that's helpful actually is it  

AFM - Evil endo is attacking me again   but at least I can start to use my clear blue fertility monitor and see if the metformin is doing anything other than making me have a bad tummy!  

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Gorgeous Girls!! 
Sorry I've been AWOL but while you where all gorging on chocolate I was at work!!....(except for Sunday).. 
I can see that we have some very emotional lovelies ....  
It's such an endless worry this journey....we all know what we want and as strong women it's hard to except that this is something that we can't take control over!
But...through all the emotion and blurred vision through our tears over adverts, songs, banging your toe etc etc...
We will have our arm's filled with our baby/babies and then the emotions will be of love and the tears will be replaced with tears of joy...   
On a lighter note!:
I was at work yesterday and the weather was lush outside....
SO many people saying "It's lovely out there and your stuck in here!" 
But my good God don't these people have mirrors?
The sights I see....people that have slapped on fake tan like they've slid in cow pooh!!
But I'm down to my contracted hours cos they've took on newbies 
Hopefully when the hols kick in I'll get extra again but until then my belt is gonna be so tight my eyes will buldge!! 
So I hope today find's you all well.....have a good day..
Jen.x


----------



## kazzzee

Cloudy - I didn't take it while I was Stimming as I didn't know whether it would interfer, so I'm not sure about taking it with metformin. You can read some more about it here: https://endochallenges.wordpress.com/2014/01/30/serrapeptase-the-miracle-enzyme/ (it's a blog post, the last few paras are worth a read). 
Serraptase digests the scar tissue that endo causes. As long as I take it routinely I'm ok. But you have to take it on an empty stomach. Two hours after and one before food.

As for side effects though I've never experienced any 

Hope everyone else has a good day!

/links


----------



## ustoget

Morning,
Hope your feeling a little better today fifty !!??

Kazzee-,fx 4 af so u can get going 

Cloudy- yeah sunset is what we done.. But as uk pic was very dark. Defo reccomend doing it. It kinda feels like something solid that's there if u want to think about it but if your not u don't have to feel guilty. Our due date was mid jan and my sister in law had her baby that week.. We dreaded it for months but once it had passed we Felt much better. I think the build up and thought was worse than the actual day.. Hope u feel better ones it's passed too. Good luck with the moniteringx

Oscar- yep symptoms mean nothing, I mean your not getting anything from the pred either and I've gone from lovely sleeps to waking up at 5-6am knackered. With constant thoughts/pictures flashing in my head ..Oh and the appetite is defo back. People react differently and it's still early days. 

Jenni- lovely words of inspiration as always   and giggles of course!!  
I hope u get those extra hours.. I'm on my last week off now and already dreading going back to work.. Would love to just jack it in.. Hopefully soon I can be a mummy at home  

Moggs- hope your doing ok? Have u got your early scan date yet ? How is Mr moggs? 

Afm 
Dh last day off and kinda feels like my holiday is ending. Worried I'm gonna be moping around by myself and getting sad .. As much as last week was tough with being sick, egg col, the worry of fertilisation, transfer, massive ovary.. Bladder stopping working and spasming ouch I had a lovely time with dh with lie ins and no work distractions... Getting loads of house/garden stuff done which I love.. I'm very ocd.
Now all I have left to think about is whether it has worked.. Alone with my thoughts.. Dangerous !! Hopefully we keep busy as need to keep happy for my little embies


----------



## mogg77

I'm very sorry to say my lovely partner of ten years passed away on Friday night age 37. Sorry to bring such awful news to the thread. I haven't even been into the gps yet to register my pregnancy. We are taking him home to Ireland this week ( everything was on hold with Easter) heart is broken, just pray our little one keeps thriving, have had no spotting since Thursday.


----------



## kazzzee

No Mogg I'm heartbroken for you. He seemed to be getting better we all thought. You poor thing. I don't know what to say because I know nothing will make you feel better right now. Make sure you get lots of support. I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## ustoget

I have no words to express how sad I am for u!! I'm so sorry, like kazzee said we though he was on the mend. Life is so so hard and so unfair, i can't even begin to imagine how u are feeling. Stay strong little bean/beans !!!.. We are here when ever u need us moggs.. xxx


----------



## jenni01

Oh dear god Mrs Moggs   
I am so so very sorry my love 
My heart truly goes out to you 
Please know we're all here for you hun 
Much much love to you and yours..xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Moggs,

I am so so sorry to hear about your dh. Lost for words. Xx


----------



## Cloudy

Oh Mogg, I'm so so sorry. I haven't got any words  

Thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## oscar13

Oh my lovely lovely Mogg I am utterly devastated for you! I cannot begin to imagine what you are going through or how you are feeling. I know there is nothing we can say to ease your pain right now but please know we are all here thinking of you and sending love and support. We are here for you whenever you need us sweetheart xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chooshoos

Mogg
too soon, nothing can prepare you for such loss, each of us deals with it in our own way take your time find your own path through this, don't be afraid to lean on others

Take care of you
x


----------



## mogg77

Thanks girls, keep thinking I'm ok till someone mentions it or I have to talk to someone new about it! Very painful and it's still such early days, feel like half of me is missing.  I'm busying myself today drawing a portrait of him for his family. Anyway managed to drop paperwork into the docs so hopefully being as I'm an 'older' mother they will give me an earlier scan- I just really feel like I need to know it's all ok-or not. Maybe I will pay for a private scan although money is very tight right now. Thanks again to everyone, it's very helpful to have this forum to open up on x


----------



## oscar13

Mogg, any thing any time we are here for you. You don't need to be strong with us xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I've been keeping up to date with this lovely group but felt I needed to break my silence to say I'm so very sorry Mogg  

xx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks angelica . I do hope I haven't killed the thread with my news! I like this thread as we can all chatter about anything xx


----------



## Cloudy

Ah don't be silly honey, we are all here for you and you certainly haven't done that. You are going through so much and please don't feel like you can't talk to us   I hope you have someone looking after you? Hope you are feeling ok and that little Mogg isn't causing you anymore worry?xxx

Kazzzee - I am ordering some seraptase (if I can spell it right and order the right stuff!)

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## jenni01

Mrs Mogg...Don't be daft hun 
I can't speak for anyone else but I just feel so sorry for you and wish that there was something I can do to help or say to ease your pain.. 
I would feel insensitive to just "carry on" as before but if it helps you and it's what you want then I/we will chat as normal 
But just remember that we're here for "anything" you want to talk to us about OK!
So.....did you get booked in with the GP or are you going for a private scan?
I was told about "Baby Bond", you can go on their website for a place near you...it's about £100...still pricey but not to bad..
I have all my windows open today!!...fab weather but my feet are freezing!! 
How are our other lovely ladies??...
Jen..x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Well I've just got in from school... I mean work... But it's like school with all the playground tactics that goes on.

It is glorious weather!! I love it!

I've got Argc ringing me next week at a set time because I keep missing their calls to discuss operation.

Oh and I've got the period from hell. So painful!! But it's here!! I'm sat eating another Easter egg.... Oh help me Lord! 

Love to all xx


----------



## jenni01

Hey Filthy 
You iz naughty girlfriend!!
Easter is over!!!... just switch to chocolate bars 
So are you having your tube removed then hun?
I think all workplaces have "school " antics....we loads going on at mine!!
I love to hear the gossip but hate *****in!!
One example....one of the young girls (19) had a secret lesbian affair with one of the managers..(45)... the manager has now left her hubby off the "meat counter" ( I work in a supermarket) and they've run off to Devon!!
Lovely part of the country though!!


----------



## oscar13

Bringing he smiles again jenni xxxxx

Fifty, weather has been beautiful here too! As for work being like school....absolutely in my place! As for the Easter Eggs I sadly finished mine yesterday and I already miss them.....Good news AF has arrived for you though x

Mrs mogg, don't worry about such things ....we are all here for each other xxxxxx

Ustoget, how are you getting on lovely?

Any news from anyone else xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Mrs Mogg I've been thinking about you so much over the last few days. I know it's no real comparison but when I lost my mum I threw myself into cleaning mum and dad's house. It was cathartic I think. And it kept me occupied. Which is kind of what you need in the early days. So throw yourself into this site and the portrait you have been working on. I think keeping busy kind of lets your body slowly deal with the change, which I think is a good thing. Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. Also a friend of mine lost her husband a few years ago, I won't lie,  she's still finding it tough, but she is coping and she's doing a great job being mum and dad to their little boy and you will too. This is the price we pay for loving someone. Be strong you will be ok even if you can't imagine how that is possible right now xxx

Jenni the place you work sounds like they could make a TV programme about it! Where I work it just feels like everyone and their wife is pregnant

Fiftyshades I might be calling ARGC tomorrow - I think AF is on its way and I need to start my monitoring cycle.

Cloudy good luck with the serraptase. I tend to take it if I wake up in the night as I know the stomach is empty - remember you have to take it one hour before and two hours after food. 

Not much going on over here. AF on its way I think, which is exciting as I'll be able to start the monitoring cycle. Can't believe it's Thursday tomorrow - the week's almost over! Oh yes, as i said earlier everyone and their wife is pregnant at work - one of the guys I manage has not been drinking for months and has a doctors appointment with his wife on Friday, which suggests to me she is either pregnant or having difficulties. They already have one. My manager came back from paternity leave this week,he knows about me and ivf (his was ivf too) so he isn't rubbing it in too much but of course all the people coming over to congratulate him don't know how hard it is for me to hear. Oh well. Hopefully we'll all get there one day xxx 

Speaking of which - hope you PuPO people and Mogg and anyone else with BFPS are doing really well xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hey girlfriends 

Jenni- Our office is full of scandals too. It's like an episode of eastenders!! I just want Argcs opinion about having it clipped or removed because I have low amh having it removed could compromise egg reserve! Serum have said to get it clipped first but nhs do not do that. If argc say clipped too then we will look at going private.

Never been to Devon....

Blame my af for scoffing the chocolate ... I have the rage big time today! I don't think I actually chewed it!!!!! It was so quick! I had been so good since was it Sunday or Monday ha ha!!

Mrsmogg- we will keep this thread going don't you worry about that. I sometimes wonder how I'd be if I didnt off load on here.... You are in my thoughts  

Oscar - how's things been? 

Where has everyone had treatment etc? Xx


----------



## oscar13

Things have been Ok thanks, keeping busy at work and coming on here keeps me sane during the 2ww. Plus I know I can't change the outcome now so I hope for the best and prepare for the worst!!! Still talk to Bert and Ernie all the time and I will find out on Friday if they have listened and chosen to stick around (I am quite certain I won't feel this calm thursday evening/friday morning).....


----------



## ustoget

Hi all,
Glad af is on its way kazzee.. Now u can get started yay
Fifty good plan booking a time in.. I hate it when you can't pick up important calls at work grr. Also I like your thinking re clipping, if penny thinks that and so does Argc then I would go with that.. I would even go to serum for the procedure. They are great over there!!
Oscar- I'm ok, well going crazy actually. Tring to balance enjoying my last few days off work and wishing them away so I can get to test day... Your nearly there now and no af so thats a good sign? I'm defo gonna test Saturday.. It's only 2 days before my period would be due so might show something.. Hope hope
Praying for 2 positives over the next few days from us both  

Moggs as kazzee said, been thinking so much about u and baby moggs, hope she/he/they are safe and sound and looking after u x


----------



## ustoget

Oh yeah loving the weather.
Spent today in the park with my friend and her 18month year old son.. Loving sitting around.. Lunching.. Could really get used to not working !!
Would love to say drinking cider and eating buffalo wings too but no filtered water with meat and veg haha got to keep those nutrients up.. Man I would love an Easter egg


----------



## ustoget

Omg im soooo naughty!!
I was reading all last night how long it takes for the trigger shot to go out of your system. Some say 14days to make sure but most say 1 day per 1000ui.. I had 6500ui. So I was thinking is I get a postive sat I want to make sure its real so just done a test now expecting nothing and I got a faint line!!! Trying not to be happy as could be the trigger but hard not to be a little excited... Help I'm 6dp5dt eek


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget....OMG!!!...Hun a line is a line!!...I know you're nervous and scared right now but...OMG!!!     
What are you going to do?....are you going to keep peeing on a stick?..
So happy for you  
Wow...I'm not sure how to follow that..
Filthy...It's a toughy but if getting it clipped or removed is going to improve your chances then you need to do what's best for you hun..
Oscar...When are you testing hun?
Kazzee..It's a slow road and I know you are sick of waiting round (as am I) but once you get going you won't be able to catch your breath!
Mrs Mogg...Morning hun....how are you and the bean/beanies? 
Weather is gorgeous AGAIN!! 
Does anyone else get a buzz getting the washing on the line before your next door neighbour?!!....maybe I'm just a freak!! 
Have a lovely day everyone ...
Jen.x
Ustoget....


----------



## jenni01

Ooops I forgot ....someone asked where we're doing our tx..
We're going to Czech Rep to a clinic called Reprofit..


----------



## ustoget

Thanks Jenni... Now I wish I started earlier so I know if it's the trigger or not  

Oh yeah..I had all my cycles with oxford fertility unit, but went to serum for hystoroscopy and oxford sent me to warwick for nk test!


----------



## mogg77

Ustoget that's amazing, no doubt you will be like me and bankrupt yourself with hpts over the following days! 
I have decided to leave the scan for now. I know it's possible for things to go wrong without you knowing but I guess as my boobs are still painful and have had no bleeding at all since the spotting over a week ago the chances are I'm ok still. But it's hard not to fear the worst! 
Ireland is booked for next week, seems he will have a three dayer of a wake and funeral in the cathedral, with choir. his father is organising most of it and they are a huge and well known family in the town there, hopefully it will be a good send off for him.
Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## ustoget

Yep.. Luckily I have a whole box of early detection ones I brought online ages ago.

the funeral sounds lovely moggs, I mean it's not gonna be easy at all, but the fact that it's so structured and his family are planning the most of it means u can just deal how u need to. I know how the Irish can drink so I sure there's gonna be some nice stories and special moments to think about him with your close ones.
How are u feeling? I take it your not working working? Have u got family around? Do they know about the pregnancy ?

Good idea about the scan.. What ever is best for u the the right choice x


----------



## oscar13

Wow ustoget!!! Very exciting, congratulations (way braver than me) xxxxxxxx

OTD in the morning for me....will be poas.....and very nervous now! I am at Bourn Hall for treatmentx

Mogg, I am glad to hear mr mogg is being given a good send off! I hope ypu have plenty of support during it all ((((()))))s. Which part of Ireland is it? xx

Jen I LOVE having washing on the line xx


----------



## Cloudy

Oscar - good luck for tomorrow, i know we all started off saying how rubbish limbo land was and how far away everything seemed but it seems to have gone quick from then to now you are testing - probably not for you though!  

Ustoget - naughty naughty you early tester!   will let you off though, it's great news. I can't imagine trigger would still be there now. Fingers crossed for another stronger line tomorrow!  

Mogg - I'm from an Irish family and have to admit we do generally do a good job our marking the passing of our loved ones. I think we have a rep fro just getting drunk, but in my experience it's actually a lot more supportive - people tend to talk about the person a lot more for a lot longer than the English side of my family do. I hope that makes sense! I just find that the Irish side aren't afraid to show their emotions, and go out of their way to support each other and care for each other, the English side keep the "stuff upper lip", they still care but are a lot more reserved. I think you are making a good choice about your scan - hopefully Little Mogg is being well behaved and not wanting to cause his mummy any more stress (for about another 7 months!)  

Jen - erm, I use my tumble dry far too much, and my line is too near my hedge (and therefore too near the "House of Scary Spiders" to be used that often   Good luck with Reprofit, I have been stalking you guys because that is where we are looking to go after our last FET!  

Fifty - hope you are feeling less rage today   I do have to admit that they must put something in chocolate specifically to target people with AF - that's my excuse!  

Kazzzee - ordered it! I was scared of the amazon one secretly being illegal drugs (my imagination is too vivid) so paid twice as much for the Holland & Barrett version, but I have loads of vouchers for them so didn't work out too bad really. When in your cycle do you have to start going to ARGC? I've heard they are strict and you have to go all the time?  

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the few days if sun we have. My AF is wearing off a bit and managing on just OTC painkillers and heat pad today if I can as I want to go back to work tomorrow, even if it's just for a few hours.

We are at Care Notts, lovely people and handy for the M1, but we have been funded for a fresh cycle there. Our next fresh will probably be at Reprofit as it works out a lot cheaper than Care, which is a shame but Brno looks like a nice place so hopefully we can enjoy the trip a bit too!

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

West coast, Republic of ireland. It's stunning. Have a good contingent of our friends from all over Europe (we travelled a lot) coming, I hope it can also be a bit of a party in his honour as he would of wanted that. 
Cloudy you are right, the time I have spent the last week with his family have been very comforting, lots of happy stories told, no one worries about being sentimental. My folks are devastated too but are more reserved and tend to keep off the subject more.
I return to work on a half day today, I know I'll burst into tears as soon as I walk in but once I'm over that I should be ok! My colleagues are amazing, we are like a big family.

Ustoget I can relate exactly to how you feel as mine started with a barely there line after testing early! Butterflies that you keep having to bat away as you don't want to get carried away! And little daydreams starting before you realise that you have to shake off!
Oscar hope you are doing well, not long now!
Have been sat in back garden the last few days, no washing out yet! Bit worried about our neighbour two doors down, he seems to of developed Tourette's, shouting "you c#*t!! ' at his dog over and over :-o and the next neighbour along appears to be auditioning for the xfactor, singing Adele and Rihanna over and over badly


----------



## ustoget

Thanks everyone.. Still crapping it though 

Yep us English are very stiff lipped, my family brush everything under the carpet because what's the point in talking about it but it defo feels better to talk and in your case remember .. That's so important that u feel he won't be forgotten... And it sounds like he won't 

Ummm washing in the line.. No one never done it!! To lazy rather let it sit in a room and wait for it to dry than run out when it rains haha

Oscar- u are so strong, I have every thing crossed.. Don't leave us hanging the morning k!!?


----------



## jenni01

Hey Loves!!
Cloudy...If I can help with ref to Reprofit just let me no hun!!
Mrs Mogg...Thats the bad thing about the good weather as well..." neighbours!"..
But you saying that about the guy with "tourettes".. there's a girl (really nice I like her) who works at my place and she does have it!!
She works on the "cooked chicken dept" but when she ticks she shouts "CHICKEN!!" 
And there's a guy ( he was on telly) he only comes to my checkout cos he says I'm tourette friendly!!
He cracks me up....he can be waiting to be served and just shout out something random..
"Ginger pubes!!... old Nana fanny!!"


----------



## jenni01

I asked him if it's ok to laugh he said he'd rather I laughed with him than at him!
It sounds like your hubby is going to get a great send off hun 
My brother in law passed away suddenly nearly 2 years ago (45) and the crematorium was over flowing....there was people outside and everything...
My SIL is going to take his ashes to Ireland this year.
Make sure you take any help offered  
Oscar...You're very brave waiting!!... bet you've got no nails left!!


----------



## ustoget

Jenni your Tourette's stories are Hilarous , love it.

Have to tell u that my uncle has a twitch were he rubs he's chin on his shoulder.. My dad slso does a kinda of shoukder lift and I used to have a kinda stomach wiggles.. My uncles is the worse so if we are with him it sets us all off.. It's pretty funny actually.. My dad said that once he went to an arsenal match with my uncle and they nearly knocked out everyone around then lol


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...you could have a dance group with all those moves!! 
How are you feeling??.. have you done anymore tests?


----------



## kazzzee

You've been a right bunch of chatter boxes today  

I nearly didn't see any of the lovely weather, ate my lunch at my desk because I was so busy. But then I did decide to take a walk at about 2.30. 

Your talk of Tourette's reminds me of that Tourette's fairytale of New York YouTube video. A Christmas favourite. 

It sounds like Mr Mogg is going to get a fitting send off. What day is the funeral? How did your first day back go Mogg? It's good to work with good friends. I do too. 

Ustoget that's great news about the test. Fingers crossed that line keeps getting darker 

Cloudy I'm like you. I have loads of H&B vouchers. I'm one of their biggest customers I think! I will start my monitoring cycle at ARGC probably tomorrow if AF arrives. There will be three blood tests and a couple of scans this month. And the immune tests. Then depending on the results of the immune tests I will either start in a month or so, or I could wait months while we try to fix my immunes. Then when I do start they do like you to come in once a day for a blood test in the morning and potentially again for a scan in the afternoon! Luckily I work about 15 mins away! 

Hope you've all had good days today


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, little confession......I caved when I got in from work and tested............it's a BFP!! Obviously excited but also really nervous as my last BFP only lasted 5 days. Just hoping the steroids and intralipids have made a difference and this little bean sticks ........

Kazzzee, I glad you at least got to enjoy some of the weather today! Afraid I missed it all but I am off tomorrow so hope to enjoy some then x

Mogg, hope work went OK today? Working with good people totally makes a job xx

Loving the stories again!! 

Hope everyone is having a good day and roll on the weekend xxx


----------



## ustoget

Oscar- yes yes yes yes 
Soooooo happy.. Pls stick little bean or u will have me to deal with !!!

Also was gonna mention u testing tonight that's what I did the first time around but didn't want to be pushy again lol
means u get a better sleep tonight with abit of relief x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello lovely people,

Oscar- that's fab news! Here's to A happy and healthy 8 months!! How exciting for the group!

Jenni jenni jenni- you do have some funny stories. If someone said those things in front of me I would be on fits of hysterics!

Kazzeeee- how exciting to get going!! 

moggs- you give your dh an amazing send off.  

Hope everyone's ok?? It's just a quickie from me (I've even forgotten what one of those is   ).... I've just filled in so many docs for our consultation with gennet/city fertility as I need to send it tomorrow!! I'm so tired I'm ready for hitting the sack! It has been like a hot summers day here! Glorious!! Shame I hardly see the sunshine when I'm stuck in doors at work! 

I'll be in touch tomorrow ladies x


----------



## oscar13

Thanks ustoget and fifty......it's still sinking in at the mo!

Ustoget you aren't pushy! Main reason I tested tonight is OH was home for support if it was bad news whereas tomorrow he will have to go to work! It was a spur of the moment thing....I walked through the door needing the loo and just decided to get on with it! When are you testing again?

Fifty ......it's not just the quickies I've forgotten!!


----------



## kazzzee

Great news Oscar! 

This must be a lucky group for getting BFPs. Everyone so far has had good news. Hope that luck rubs off on me when it's my turn! 

Jenni where in Devon are you? I'm curious. I know some parts of Devon.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!! 
Oscar...     
Fanbloodytastic!!!...Congratulations 
So very happy for you hun! 
Ustoget...How are you getting on today? 
Mrs Mogg...I hope you are looking after yourself as well 
Filthy....I hope you managed to get some well deserved rest after filling in all those forms!!....
Kazzee....It's a good sign hun with all these BFP's  
And your turn WILL happen..
I'm not in Devon hun, that's just where the girl that ran off with the Butcher's wife went!!
I'm near Newcastle....
So I'm going to get ready for work so I hope all you wonderful girl's have a great day and I will check in soon!!.. 
Hello to anyone I missed..


----------



## ustoget

Morning All,
Well it's marginaly darker I think.. I'm still testing 6days early so suppose that's still good heh!? Don't feel as positive as yesterday but I had the worse slept and got smacked in the face by dh afew times in his sleep   so maybe that's why.. Just impatient now and want to see it really dark...

Oscar- have u called your clinic? It's lovely ringing to tell the the good news isn't it !!?
Congrats again   Make sure u keep looking after yourself abd enjoy your wonderful day off ... Yaaaaaaayy

Fifty- hope u feel better now your paperwork us hopefully all sent off. I have to admit, paperwork is my pet peeve I would defo put it in room 101!! 

Kazzee - hope af showed its face today..   So u can crack on.. How exciting 
Everyday bloods wowsa lucky you are close  

Moggs- how are u today lovely ?

Cloudy- what's your news? Are u going abroad now or using your last fet at care ?? 

Hope everyone gets to enjoy the sun today..     
Normally I would be out bikini and oil but scared as clinic paperwork says no sunbathing... Anyone else told that as I know oxford make up there own rules sometimes


----------



## ustoget

Sorry jenni- yep we could start a band and bring new moves back into trend lol.. Hope your well honey  

Oscar and moggs.. What tests do u recommend ? Gonna get some today for the weekend/next week ...


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget I'd have thought that the vitamin d would be good - but they do say not to use hot water bottles at that stage so maybe that's what they are getting at. Not that the sun will be THAT warm today! Unless Oxford is considerably hotter than London (I'm still wearing a scarf but we're soft southerners down here) 

Still no sign of AF damn it. I can feel it's coming still but it's just being difficult on purpose because if it comes at the weekend I'll have to wait till Monday for the blood test! And it's bound to push everything else back so that I'll be in Edinburgh when they want to do the mid cycle scan. Oh well, what can you do!


----------



## oscar13

Thanks Jenni....really hope that good luck is coming to all on this board x

Kazzzee we can organise some group twerking on the board to encourage your AF....I know it's worked elsewhere xx

Ustoget, I used a clear blue digital (pregnant or not pregnant) last night and the one supplied by the clinic this morning. I have a 2nd one from the clinic to test with next friday (but still have a couple of spare clear blues in the drawer if I need reassurance!). Vitamin D is definitely good for you (just been out for a lovely walk with the dog) but no idea on the sunbathing I'm afraid. As for DH being a pain in his sleep I can definitely relate to that...I have even been put in a choke hold before when he was sleeping!!!!! Stay strong, you are getting positives xxxxx

Fifty, congrats on getting the paperwork sent! 

Hi to everyone else....hope this weather lasts through the weekend at least so we can all try and enjoy some of it!

AFM  I called my clinic with the result this morning so I am back in this afternoon for more intralipids! Really hope this litttle bean/s stick this time!! I have to test again next friday before they will book a scan date........


----------



## mogg77

Wow massive congratulations Oscar! There seems to be something in the air, I was on the April tww thread and the level of bfps last time I looked was definitely above average! 
Ustoget I liked buying first response, if you google first response pregnancy test progression they show a nice clear darkening of the line. 
Kazzeee that sounds like some seriously close monitoring you are going to be getting, great to know you are being properly looked after.
I managed my first day back, was good to give my brain a break from everything for a bit.
Should be plenty of drama today, a high maintenance colleague has given herself chemical burns from a home dye, and it's her birthday today and I know the lads will tease her about getting old, she's the youngest there by far but always rises to the bait so they can't help themselves the meanies.


----------



## kazzzee

*Mogg77* they sound like a right bunch at your work! I'm glad it went ok for you. We get some hilarious banter going in my team at work. The boys were discussing superheroes yesterday and I hilariously suggested that the rumoured female version of Thor could be called 'Phwoar'. They said I was the only one who could get away with saying that.

*Oscar13* I think I need that help, AF still hasn't arrived. Tomorrow, surely. Looks like the weather is here to stay - I just checked the app on my phone and it looks like it will be even warmer tomorrow and lovely on Sunday  And OMG - 20s next week!!! Hope the Intralipids went ok this afternoon.

*Jenni* I don't know Newcastle at all... Was sure yo said you were in Devon, must be getting muddled!

I'm looking forward to the weekend now that I know it's going to be a heatwave


----------



## ustoget

Thanks moggs & Oscar.. I heard first response are better for early testing do went on the hunt..sainsburys no, Tescos no.. Eventually found in boots (the last one as they are also stopping using them) weird as everyone says they are the best.
So got 2 for sat/sun plus 2 clear blue for mon/tues lol

Kazzee thanks I gave been out loads but think your right it's about direct heat on the belly. Hope af comes t'mo for u 

Moggs- glad your first day back went ok!!   One step at a time and that's a massive one.. Don't forget that.. so well done x

Night all... Having an early one so morning comes quicker !!


----------



## oscar13

No worries Kazzzee, twerking beginning right now........anyone else feel free to join in xxxx


----------



## Cloudy

Ustoget - good luck for tomorrow   When we went test shopping on our last cycle it took us about 45 minutes to choose one because the shop we went to had about 30 different ones to choose from, we must have looked like a right pair of idiots  

Mogg - glad you were ok at work and had some standard "work drama"  

Oscar - hope the intralipid went ok! Ah bless you having the torment of re-testing!  

Kazzzee - so are you wanting AF to wait until Monday now? I just want to be sure what I'm praying for    

Fifty - glad you got your City/Gennet paperwork filled out. When do you have a consultation planned?x

Jenni - ah thanks honey. When are you travelling out there?x

Afm - well, it's never straightforward is it! After sending my menstrual blood off, I mean ornament-gift (I would never break Royal Mail International Posting Guidelines), and banging my head against a brick wall to try and arrange a uNK test and endo excision, I have hit a virtual land-mine: chromosome testing. We had a letter today from the Recurrent MC clinic saying I have a wonky chromosome and need to go for a consultation at the clinic and with a genetic counsellor. I basically guess, from a few frantic hours consulting with Dr Google and my lovely FF friends, that I have increased MC risk (kinda knew that already!) and increased risk in having a severely disabled child with some really serious conditions, and also the chance to have a 'normal' pregnancy. I take from this we might need to do some kind of PGD, but don't know what this means for our frostie. I'm going to try and put it out of my mind until we speak to the Dr/Hospital/Care because I suppose it all depends on odds, and what odds we a prepared to gamble with!

Sorry for the ramble, it's all just come as a bit of a shock - haven't even told Mr C yet, oops!  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Oh cloudy, nothing in life is ever bloody simple is it!!! I imagine you feel like you have been hit by a steam train at the moment particularly as you still need an appointment to have it explained properly. On a positive note at least once you have the problem identified you can start looking for solutions. I hope the consultation eases your concerns. Do you know how long you have to wait? Sending hugs(((()))) xx


----------



## Cloudy

Ah thanks honey  

I'm lucky because normally my mc Dr has waiting lists of 4 months for appointments, but she has got is in before her clinic starts in a few weeks, 29th, which is lovely of her. I don't know how long we will have to wait for the genetic consultation, but glad we get to see her before we go away. Just need to step away from Dr Google until then!xxx


----------



## Rosalind73

Hi Cloudy,

Sorry to butt in, but you can have PGS or PGD done on frozen embryos if you want to. The only problem is that if they are not top quality, and you are already putting them through the stress of a freeze and thaw, you might not want to put them through the extra stress of a biopsy.

Apparently even though the embryo might survive all of the above, it still might slowly deteriorate. Or it might have much less potential to implant.

Do you have blastocysts frozen? Can you try and speak to the embryologists about it? They can advise you on whether it's worth taking the risk. 

I have a poor quality embryo frozen (4CC) and was told it's probably not advisable to do CGH testing (form of PGS) on it if I want to use it. But if yours are better than that, then it could well be possible.

Good luck with it!


----------



## jenni01

Ola Chicas!! ven
Cloudy...Sorry you're going through all this pooh hun 
But like it's been said at least now you can maybe address the problem 
Is that why you're thinking of going to Reprofit?(we go in October).
Kazzee....Just in case your AF isn't here I'm giving you this in the way of a twerk!    
Hello to everyone else! 
Jen.x


----------



## ustoget

Firstly      
For kazzee 

Cloudy- I'm sorry for the extra added issue but like others have said it can now be address. I was considering Pgd but decided not to coz of the expense and as the embryologist said we could test on the frozen embies if this go didn't work.  
You should get the Pgs funded no? Or have u used all your go's? Maybe u could spk to your funding people (can't remember at all what they are called) ??
How are u feeling anyway ? On the One hand I would think its a relief to find the reason for the failures but on the ever hand utterly devastating that u have the added stress. Hopefully though this is the answer to your mystery x

Well another test this morning.. Darker again on my early 10ui sticks and the first response defo had 2 lines .. Started to get abit excited now. It's 14 days since trigger so it can't be that can it!!?? Dh is already getting stressed, he would be happy if I just lay in bed all day and night lol


----------



## Cloudy

Ustoget - brill news on the lines getting darker! No more funding for us sadly, we had one fresh cycle and all resulting frosties funded so maybe they will test the one we have left, I'm going to ask the Consultant. The added cost and complication is freaking me out a little bit to be honest, there is no way we could afford it here, but probably could afford pgd abroad, just means we are going to be limited to one fresh cycle abroad not 2 i think x

Jenni - i didn't know reprofit did pgd until last night, but glad to see they do! I had noticed someone on the reprofit thread mentioned it but wasn't really sure how it all worked, but going to look into it all more now x

Rosalind - ah thank you honey. We have one frostie but it only just made it to freeze on d6 so we weren't that hopeful in the first place, and now even more hopeless towards it! I will ask them, thanks for mentioning it to me. Its all so new to me that i didn't know that they could test a frostie! X

Hope everyone is ok today and has a nice treat planned for the weekend  

Need to try and talk to Mr C about it now...

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie cos I'm at work and have to swipe in soon....
Ustoget...you'll have no pee left!! 
So chuffed it's getting darker!!.... and it's not a bad thing that your DH wants to wrap you up in cotton wool 
Make the most of it....the novelty may soon wear off and then you'll be back doing the ironing!!
Cloudy....I know that they do PGD testing ( not doing it myself) .... tbh I've had contact mainly with Eva and she's been amazing and very patient!!!
I kind of bombarded her with emails!!
We're having DE in October so it's just a case of waiting around!!!
Anyways I better go....catch up soon..xx


----------



## kazzzee

Your twerking isn't working. Still not here. Day 31, which isn't unheard of but is unusual. But I still feel like it's here and keep checking. It's just making me wait. It would be ideal if it comes tomorrow as then I go for bloods on Monday. 

Cloudy do they know for sure that your eggs would be affected by the chromosome issues? Did they give you a percentage risk? 

Typing this while walking around in Bluewater, about to walk into someone


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - I hope you are wearing white linen trousers, they are guaranteed to start a period! Hope you didn't walk into anyone! No idea of % yet, just waiting for the genetic consult. Although there is little info on the net about my particular broken chromosome so hoping that's a good thing!  

Jenni - hope work wasn't too much hard work  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I'm not sure if I wrote on here a few weeks ago that I think I have an ovarian cyst at the moment - I was in quite a lot of pain mid cycle and I'm still getting twinges now.  I'm sure that cyst is what's delaying my period (completely sure: I even did a pregnancy test for the first time ever and obv it came up not pregnant). The suspected cyst is worrying me because I still keep getting twinges and my tummy is really bloated. Just another thing to deal with!


----------



## oscar13

Ustoget, great news on the lines getting darker xxx

Cloudy, hope the chat with Mr C went Ok?

Kazzzee, sorry the twerking hasn't worked, I'll try harder! If you are concerned about the cyst is there any chance ARGC will scan you? Really hope it arrives soon and there are no cysts causing problems 
X

Jen, I hope October comes round quickly for you x

Mogg, how are things? Hope your mini moggs are behaving? Xx

Fifty, I hope you have managed to enjoy the weekend now your paperwork is out the way? X

Night all xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Kazzee...My witch is a pain as well and sometimes I have 2 bleeds in a month!
When you get her would it help going on the BCP?...
With ref to your cyst...get to your Dr's and tell them your concerns and see if they can get you in for a scan..
Mrs Mogg...How are you hun?...have you noticed any symptoms yet?
Ustoget...Tell the truth....have you peed on another stick! 
Oscar...Has your news sunk in yet?
Filthy...(am I the only one calling you this?!).....You're very quiet hun...hope all's well with you 
Yeah work was busy and I'm back in today 
I just really hate being there now!!.....don't get me wrong I actually like my job but the management in there suck!!
The way they speak to you is ridiculous....but I'm there for a good reason and I will stick it out....but I think I may ask them to put in 6 embryos to cover all bases   
I don't think it helped that I got "The stinky wee woman" yesterday!
She comes in and ALWAYS stinks of wee....that ammonia smell 
You can see customers pointing her out and getting paranoid.....she has no excuse...she's able bodied etc but she just pongs!
Luckily she doesn't talk much so I try to hold my breath for the whole time I serve her!
Have a good day everyone   
Jen.x


----------



## jenni01

Sorry I forgot!
Hi Cloudy..


----------



## ustoget

Hey,
Yep jenni of course.. It was like picking a scratch card.. Which one today, picked clear blue and thank god was postive again yay.
Sorry u are not liking your work.. I used to love my job but to be honest after these 2 weeks off I could easily never go back there. My bosses are so i useless they cannot run a business.. Anyway I need to find a away for it not to get me stressed as the little embies are the most important thing right now.
'Stinking wee lady' I had one of those when I work as a junior in a hairdressers when I was younger.. And I had to wash her hair.. Yuk..  


Oscar- are u still testing daily or not crazy like me? Hope the Intralipids went well. Has it sunk it yet or have u got your guard up til next Friday.. it's hard to know whether to let ourselves be happy or not, if we had negatives we would be devastated but there's something holding us back isn't there   that simmering fear :-(
We have to stay positive and let ourselves enjoy this !! 

Cloudy- how did Mr c take it? How u feeling? 

Jenni- I actually have so much pee, I'm up all night going to the toilet and saving my pee so I can see which one is darkest to use for the test in the morning lol  yep #crazynuttersavingpee
How comes u have to wait til October, coz of the de waiting list? or is that your decision?

Kazzee- poor u.. Just as u want to get things going, but hopefully it can get sorted soon.. I like clouds idea.. Where white trousers !! Sorry also about the test, It doesn't matter how much I think u aren't it's not nice to see a negative test.. Hope your ok  

Yeah Filthy u have gone quiet.. Your not somewhere 'cutting your finger' again are u?? U dirty little minx haha

Moggs- what day are u going to Ireland, when's the funeral ? 

Afm
Thursday we done the early sticks u know the thin stripes and was good to see them get darker as the days went on, yesterday we done the first response and got 2 lines and today I thought I need to see it clearer so done the clear blue digital the one that tells u how many weeks.. So after 1 min it came up 'pregnant' and then came up 2-3wk 😳 but that's when u have conceived so it makes me 4-5 weeks pregnant!! Does anyone else think that's to early?? Considering I've only had the embies since Saturday and therefor only building Hcg since then .. Do u think maybe it stronger coz of u know ... Twins!?? 
Maybe just getting my hopes up  
Hope everyone else is ok and doesn't mind me talking about this here ?


----------



## jenni01

Crazy pee lady!!!
They do say that your HCG is higher if it's twins!!
Could you get in for a beta test?
Oooh twins would be amazing for you!! 
We chose October cos of the finances.
He's actually going to see his accountant tomorrow and he's going to lay his cards on the table and ask him to get as much as possible without getting investigated 
He got it in May last year so not long to wait...
Then we'll just get the rest together!! 
Thanks for asking


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hellllllooooooooooooo!!!!!

I'm still here ladies had such a busy weekend! 

I've not even kept up to date with this thread...So slack ... I'm sorry!!  

Ustoget- congratulations... Have I already said that before?? Anyways..great news!!! I wish I was a dirty little minx... Unfortunate dtd has took a right nose dive!! Did I tell you that my sliced thumb was revisited by the same
Knife in the same place 2 days later... Painful isn't the word I'd describe!!

Jenni-yes things are good here! Family birthdays over the weekend so I've been eating cake and ice cream.. But weigh in today and I've lost 4lbs so happy days!!!

Oscar - I'm so glad the paperwork is out of the way with.. What a ball ache!! Sometimes you just think it's easier staying with the same clinic!!!Next Friday is consultation and also pre-op assessment!! How's things with you lovely?

Kazzeeee- I thought I had cysts... Turns out the pain can be quite similar if you have any digestive problems... All ok In that area to rule things out??

Cloudy- I'm sorry to hear about diagnosis. I know when we had all miscarriage tests done initially I thought let them find something so that we get answers. We are in the unexplained category. Find Out as much info as you can with what it means for your future.  

Sometimes I feel we are living in an age where it is an actual blessing because of the options we have. If we were living like this 50 years ago may be none of us would get the chance to be mothers... 

Hi to everyone else...

Afm- well I sat and told my mum everything yesterday.. She didn't even know that we had a fet in jan. we did a lot of crying... She is a worrier and is worried about this op. She said I keep everything bottled up and I should talk to her.. But I just feel no one
Understands... 


So yes pre op assessment next week, consultation with gennet and Argc... It's all go! X


----------



## oscar13

Morning ladies, hope you are all well!

Ustoget, you kill me with your pee......hysterical! Xx I have been to nervous to use the weeks indicator clear blue......I used one last time on OTD and it showed 1-2 weeks and ended up being a CP so couldn't face seeing that come up again! I have avoided testing again so far....  so long as AF doesn't arrive I will wait for the confirmation test next Friday (FC)! Your tests are sounding brilliant and I wouldn't be at all surprised if you are carrying twins xxx

Jen, I worked in a supermarket for years when I was studying and remember customers like that well! We even had a tramp that would come in regularly and make the other customers gag!!

Cloudy, I hope Mr Cs chat with the accountant goes well!

Fifty , Sounds like you have had a lovely wèekend! I know what you mean about other people not understanding, I only talk to people on here about it all. But at least with all of us you aren't on your own . Good luck with the pre-op assessment next week xxxx

Kazzzee, Mogg,....thinking of you all xxx


----------



## mogg77

Ustoget that's hilarious you madwoman!  wish I'd thought of it, would of saved me many an anxious 4am gazing blurrily at sticks! 
Kazzeee did you ever have a cyst before? Hope it's nothing and af just being a pain.
Cloudy it sounds like you have something to work with, it sounds very daunting but I suppose at least they have an idea what is happening and hopefully can help you better now.
Jenni our studio is located near a hostel for vulnerable adults, we have a few "eccentric 'regulars that like to poke their heads in, my favourite is the six foot 60yrold transvestite that like to ask how his dress looked today  
Oscar I was petrified to use the clear blue digital , it's just so black and white! I preferred the line ones which you can interpret yourselves! Hope you are feeling ok and are able to relax a little soon, tho I can talk I'm far too scared to properly believe it and worried it's all going to go wrong.
As for symptoms, apart from bigger bangers   , I have a very good friend staying to keep me company and he cooked a stew for us yesterday and I nearly had to get him to eat it in another room! I managed to get thru it by discreetly holding a throw over my face!
Filthy hope you're well and well done for losing weight on the ice cream diet! x
We fly to Ireland ( my whole family are coming) on Wednesday, his family are having a two day wake and then funeral on Saturday. And a massive after party for him. Feel very nervous but wanting it to come round soon as in a state of limbo for now.


----------



## kazzzee

*Fiftyshades* (or Filthy as Jenni calls you) I have an allergy/intolerance to wheat which makes me very ill so I completely avoid it. I'm also no good with dairy, but I can manage a bit and I've had a bit of dairy recently (chocolate - well it was Easter)... But while it could be a reaction to dairy, I don't think it's digestive because everything seems ok there really... I've had cysts in the past and I just feel like this is the same pain (which scares me a bit because of the time one ruptured and I ended up in an ambulance!) I've been obsessively reading about cysts and it seems that they can delay AF, so with the symptoms I've had this month that I already thought meant I have a cyst, and the fact that AF is a no show still, everything seems to point to a cyst. Plus having endometriosis does make me a prime candidate for these things. I haven't found anything else online that fits the symptoms. 
It's just annoying because it's bound to mean my hormones are all over the place and delay things further... 
And well done for losing 4lb *Fifty*. And what you said about how lucky we are is so true. My aunt never had kids because she couldn't. She missed the IVF boat. I guess she could have been one of the first if she'd tried but it probably cost a fortune back in the 70s. 
Do you have a date for the op now?

*Ustoget* maybe it is twins. One of the girls who I cycled with in Jan is having twins. They do say be careful what you wish for though  But we all kind of hope for two don't we, buy one get one free.

*Jenni* there's always a stinky person in supermarkets isn't there. Where do they come from? And how can the be so oblivious.

*Cloudy* I hope you are feeling a bit better today. Like Fifty says, it's better to know about these things than suffer miscarriages. And knowing what's wrong makes finding a solution easier. Even if it all feels so unfair.

*Oscar* I'm thinking if it doesn't arrive I will call them tomorrow anyway and will see what they think. As my OH was just saying, they will know what is the best thing to do!

*Mogg* I don't know whether to hope it isn't a cyst or not. I don't know what else could be messing around with AF. Hope you are feeling ok today. I'll be thinking of you next Saturday xxx

We're talking about buying a car for me to practice in since I have my test at the end of May. It feels like a scary decision because what if I need the money for the IVF journey. But also if I don't practice I might not pass and learning will cost even more. I can't practice in his because it's automatic so it will just confuse me. I guess we can always sell it if necessary... It's just when you compare the price of IVF to the price of a car and you realise what a good deal IVF actually is!!!


----------



## Cloudy

Hello!

Kazzzee - sorry you are having cyst problems, I get follicular cysts all the time and they delay my periods (and make them evil). When I got one during DR on a FET they gave me pregnyl trigger shot and it worked in less than 2 days. Maybe ARGC will be willing to scan you? Good luck with the driving! Maybe if you got a car on hire purchase credit then when you don't need it anymore you give it back and stop paying for it?x

Mogg - glad your family are going over with you, and glad you have someone staying with you now - even if their food does make you want to be sick!x

Oscar - is your first scan Friday 17th then?x

Fifty/Filthy - well done on the weight loss, and for talking to your mum. I think it's scary to share things when it comes to IF because so many people don't understand, but glad she is being supportive. Besides, it's better to have her worrying about you than not caring  

Jenni - sorry you had pee lady! I work with some tenants who smell (can't put it any more politely than that) and I always wear loads of perfume and carry it around with me so when I have to see them I can discreetly smell my perfume wrist whilst pretending to scratch my nose etc! Good luck with Mr Js accountant meeting!  

Ustoget - ooh twins would be fab! I know you are scared after what's happened before but I said to Mr C that if/when I am pregnant again I'm going to join every pregnancy thread, book my midwife and get one of those "what to expect when you are expecting" books, and everything from the day I get a positive test because I did it the opposite last time and it didn't work, so maybe being uber positive is what i need to do!xxx

AFM - Mr C has been great with it all (as usual) and I'm feeling loads better. I have been so reassured by what people have told me about it, and I think it's sinking in. Still not feeling happy, I am just a bit frustrated that I am probably going to still be in Limbo a while longer, but I know it's worth it!

I'm worried I have missed someone, we are very chatty recently!

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Yep pls all pray for twins that would be perfect for us, although there's extra risk etc but would just be so lovely 

Oscar- sorry is Al my test talk stressing u out? Your just so strong snd I can handle the not knowing, suppose we just deal with it differently.. U way seems much better.
Hope your ok and resting loads.  How are tir ovaries now? Mine are still twinning which manics me sometimes but I beard to takes 3-4weeks to settle back to normal size.

Kazzee- conpleyely irrelevant to ivf but when I had a back scan after my surgery they found a massive cyst on my uterus.. I went back for an I get all scan and it was gone.. Never since it again.. Hopefully it could just be one of those and goes during your monthy cycle.

Moggs- yeah I'm already off beef, the thought of it makes me sick.. Got an update app with nutritionist Thursday so she can tell me if I'm allowed to eat anything naughty yet!! I mean I done everything to get my eggs too notch so pls let me have some thing now !!

Ouch fifty.. What are u cutting ??!! Glad it's all go soon for u.. Acari g but hopefully exciting, I'm sure u will feel better once a plan is in place. Any decision re clip or remove or us that this week?

Jenni- yep twins would be amazing !! I can't remember if my gp does them but I will ask and then another one 48hrs later is that right to make sure its doubled? Will ring them t'mo
Hope you get all the funds u need Jenni  

Moggs- I wonder what he/she would say is u said didn't like his dress ??  
On a serious note as I'm back to work t'mo so if I don't get a chance to say, i 
Really hope this week goes as nice as it can for u and the family's.. I went to a Thai temple yesterday in Wimbledon.. The plan was to get blessed by a monk for some luck. I used to live in Thailand so even though I'm not that religious,  Thai peopl and Buddhism are very close to my heart. It's thai new year today so there's a massive festival but we went yesterday, sat in the temple together in silence for about 40mins, had a little chin wag to who/whatever would be listening and it felt good. I actually broke down in tears the min I got there .. It must of been some built up emotion/fear relief everything at once but once it was out I felt better!! The monks were  actually getting ready for the festival so didn't want to bother them but after all that emotion I felt good anyway and was ready to go.  I hope this week can help u find some peace, say your goodbyes and hopefully then u can start to look to the future with mini Moggs knowing that Mr moggs will alway be with u both, obviously never forgetting but knowing its ok to look forward to what u both planned together for so long x


----------



## ustoget

Cloudy, glad your feeling a bit better and mr c was good to talk to your right it might be a little longer but at least it's for a good reason rather than going Into the next cycling without knowing.
Thanks for the advice, I know we should be happy and we are so happy but last time as we had no bleeding or any mc signs it was such a shock at the 12 week scan.. I haven't even heard of a miss misscarriage so thought we were in the clear.. So basically the min I let my guard down the worse happened so this time we want to keep our heads more on alert.. Looks like we were opposite lol but suppose it proves which ever way u play it, what ever is going happen will happen.

Oh I do hope u all get the limbo land luck and get bfp's on your next goes..


----------



## oscar13

Hi everyone, hope you have all enjoyed the weekend?!

Ustoget, don't worry you aren't stressing me at all! For now I am just happy that my 1st was a BFP, just a bit frustrating that the clinic make me do a 2nd in a weeks time before they book a scan. I am still totally symptom free which does concern me a bit......worried that maybe my HCG levels aren't that high. Also all my bloating seems to have gone now!

Mogg, I hope your trip to Ireland goes as well as can be and that Mr Mogg getsvthe send off he deserves. So pleased you have plenty of family/friends around for support xx

Cloudy, If only my scan was next week! If I get another BFP next friday then my 1st scan is due around 1st May. Glad Mr C was fab! As for staying in limbo longer it will be wortg it to have any issues properly ironed out before you cycle and at least you us for company xx

Fifty, great work on the weight loss! I really need to start paging attention again....I have already gone up a dress size this cycle and at my height I really can't afford that!

I just want to say booooohisssss that it's Monday tomorrow and that we have to work!!!! I think I could really enjoy a week off right now....


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I was so sorry to hear your news Mogg, take good care of yourself.    37 is no age! Was it Cancer?  Thinking of you. xx

I am suffering with bleeding and physical pain in my abdomen at the mo. and I am not even on my period.  I have been to the Dr's, and he said that he think's that I am still just recovering physically from my last fresh treatment cycle, about 6 wks. ago now, and if in 2 or 3 wks. it still hasn't cleared up then I will need scan, and tests.   I am sincerely hoping that this won't be the case.  He did say to take painkillers, mainly Parecetamol, but I am, and these are not doing anything for my pain! ARRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHH! Another cribe at treatment, I "hate" with a passion all the IVF/ICSI stuff, why can't we just be 'normal' women ladies! Anyway! Enough of me ranting, has anyone else had bleeding and bad abdo. pain as a result of tx, 6 wks. after they had treatment from a fresh cycle?  I would be interested to know.

We went to Lightwater Valley on Thursday, for my belated 40th Birthday treat, and it was such a good day, and the sun came out for us too.  I surprised myself too! I didn't know that I would have the nerve to go on the 'Ultimate' ride, and the underground rollercoaster at my age, as they do say 'you get more scared' when you get older, and I so 'loved' these rides when I was younger, but I did! I had the nerve to go on them, and got some pictures to prove it!

Anyway! Hope you are all keeping well.

Speak to you soon!

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Well first things first, your tweerking worked   I'm getting some spotting now so I think that AF will arrive tomorrow    ... Thank goodness. I will go to ARGC and get the blood test done for the beginning of my monitoring cycle, and I'll ask them if they think I should have a scan to see if there is a cyst (although that will cost me extra of course!)

Hi *Dolphins* - hope you had a lovely birthday, when was it? It was my 40th back in October last year and we went to Tuscany, which was lovely. All my friends couldn't understand why I didn't want to have a party though, they thought I just had a problem with turning 40 (which to be honest doesn't bother me really). The real reason I wasn't in the partying mood was being off the alcohol - how exactly could I explain the fact that I wasn't drinking! Have you any idea what the pain might be related to Dolphins? I wonder if the reason I've got a cyst (self diagnosed of course) is the fact that your ovaries can act a bit strangely after cycling. It all messes around with the hormones. Since cycling I've had one withdrawal bleed, and then one cycle in which I'm sure the cyst has formed. And now I'm about to start my second proper cycle post stimming, so I wonder if that's the timing for problems... I guess I'll find out more if it turns out I am right and I do have a cyst.

*Oscar* - good luck for next Friday. If only we were normal people like *Dolphins* says and didn't have to worry about whether it will stick, I've never even got to that stage but I think I would spend the whole pregnancy worrying... I also think that *Cloudy* is right though, and a positive mental attitude is the way forward! We should also remember that we are also lucky because we are in good hands, and the people looking after us are experts  You don't need to worry about going up a dress size either - you'll be going up more than that 

*Ustoget* - You may have had bad luck in the past, but you've learned and you've done so much to improve your chances. I'm sure your eggs were perfect and your embryos will be too  I bet when they scan me there will be no cyst because it'll have disappeared... But I am sure that's what it is! I get loads of back pain too, in fact right now I have a hot water bottle on my back. It was only when you said they scanned your back that it dawned on me that the cyst could be on the back of the ovary.

Earlier I was thinking how glad I am that I found this group - it's so nice to have a bunch of people to talk to who are all at different stages, and not feel like you can't be a part of it. You know when you are cycling and then when it doesn't work out you kind of can't really be a part of that group anymore? Well this group just feels welcoming whatever stage you are at, doesn't it? And you don't only need support when you are cycling, do you? You need it throughout this journey, especially someone like our lovely *Mogg*. So I think we are lucky to have found each other  (My immanent AF is making me sentimental!)


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee, I totally echo what you said....I love this group, that's why I couldn't bare to leave when I started cycling and asked to stay! So pleased your AF is finally on route and you can start the monitoring. Hope AF arriving brings an end your pain soon xx

Also you are right about the dress sizes (FC ) just ab it gutting to gain this much weight pre-bump! Xx

Dolphins, Happy belated 40th!!! Sounds lile you had a lovely day out xx. I'm afraid I can't help with the bleeding/pain as I haven't experienced anything lasting this long. Don't let the doctor fob you off!! Xx

Love to all xx


----------



## kazzzee

I gained weight when I was stimming too... I think it's inevitable. But at that stage you can't cut back on the protein, and everything's going to swell up anyway. At the time I was injecting myself I was kind of wishing I had a bit more fat around the middle anyway because I was running out of bits to stick needles in


----------



## ustoget

Agreed kazzee & Oscar.. I don't know what I would do without this group.. You have all helped me from my January limbo land blues to my now bfp so I thank u all so much  

Oscar- don't worry about being symptomless.. There's a poll on here and it's all over the place with who got what. I lost a stone jan-March on my stritch diet and am now the lightest I've been for years.. I don't mean to be saying this as haha look at me   I'm mean my belly is not bloated or anything so don't worry about that! Also my symptoms which aren't many is prob my progesterone, prednisone and now  Azithromycin cocktail.. I know your pretty much on the same but mine is a higher dose and I also react to medication. Keep the faith.. I made a new saying today 'strong head, happy heart'

Sorry dolphin can't help, I have no experience of pain after Tx but happy belated be.. I know EXCATLY what u mean by the not partying, I got so sick of excuses that I've just started to avoid friends/situations where people don't know lol

Kazzee- now u say that yeah my back always got worse around my period.. Not sure how it's connected as don't anymore since my back op but yeah could be related!!  Yay to af


----------



## jenni01

Morning/Night!! 
Totally can't sleep 
I keep having crazy dreams that are relevant to everything that's going on at the moment...
So I thought I'd catch up on my lovely friends 
We're like little bird's sitting on a washing line just chatting away!!
Can you imagine the day when we hopefully all meet!?!.....with a heard of prams and some twin buggies in tow!!
At least then we could all have a little glass (bottle!) of something and chat away!
Kazzee....Yay I'm so pleased the witch is here!!!....whats the next stage for you?
Oscar....Keep your PMA up hun....take every day one at a time  
Ustoget.....I totally relate to "avoiding" friends....mine just don't really understand how hard everything actually is!!
Cloudy....How are you hun?....Is going to Reprofit your next step? are you looking at Donor Egg or Embryo?
Mrs Mogg....This week will be a toughy for you hun.....but just no that we are here for you 
Dolphins....Happy belated birthday....Sorry you're in so much pain....are you hugging a hot water bottle?...that can help.....
I can't remember having that much trouble after tx...
But when I had my last tube removed the Gynae drilled holes into my ovaries and did what she described as a "dissection" of my ovaries and I get ALOT of pain for about 2wks before the witch comes now..
If I missed anyone I do apologise! 
This is the best group that I've ever chatted to and I think I've been on here 5yrs now 
Like you said we're all at different stages and it's heart warming to see the positive's and also the word's of encouragement are fab!!
Let's hope soon it will be renamed "The limbo land Ladies Little Ones!!" 
Thank you for the good luck for Mr J and the accountant!!.....it's probably one of the reasons I cant sleep!!
It's so crucial to us going away.....Oh Please please...  
Anyways his alarm will go off soon so I better get him a cuppa and do his lunch and then I'm off to work as well 
Thank God for make up!!
Have a good day all 
Jen.x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning beautiful ladies,

Is it really Monday already! I so do not want to go to the sh!thole called work! But only 2 days in this week  

Jen - we must be early birds! I'm sat drying hair! 

I would respond to everyone however I'm typing with one finger and that could take a while so all have a good day and I'll catch up later!

I love this group too!!!!wish there was a heart pic..... 

Xx


----------



## ustoget

Morning girlies,
Luckily slept well for he first time in about 4 days ... Prob because.. Wait.. U won't believe it..!i didn't do another test  
Back to work today after 2 weeks off, but it feels like months, I totally switched off and so much has happened in that time, just need to make sure it doesn't stress me out!im saying to myself.. Keep zen like, don't let useless bosses stress me out.. More important little things to worry about now !!

Sorry fifty, sounds like u hate your work as much as me, what do u do?

Jenni, sorry u can't sleep, have u tried Accupunture! I have s history of bad sleeping, the ivf drugs normally help me so much .. Literally sleeping 12hours a night but now th steroids are fighting against Me.. So far it's not so bad but Accupunture does help!??
I LOVE that thought of meeting up with buggies in tow.. Wouldn't that just be amazing  

Hey everyone else.. Hope u have lovely days at work (yuk)

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Just a quick one (I've been at my desk since 7am booooo).

Jen I love your vision for the future of our little group!! FC for Mr Js appointment x

Ustoget, wow check you not testing!!!!

I so wish I could relax and believe this pregnancy was here to stay! .....one step at a time.....


----------



## Cloudy

Oscar - I wish we could give you a magic pill to help you be able to enjoy it, but hopefully soon you will be able to relax and when you see that lovely BFP again, and then that lovely heartbeat, it will all be worth it  

Ustoget - well done you on the non-testing! Hope work wasn't too rubbishy  

Fifty - hope your work wasn't too rubbishy too, and glad you have a 2 day week  

Jenni - we have an embie ice so was hoping to use that in May, but not sure what to do because of this chromosome issue, can't really make any decisions until we have seen the geneticist. Hope you had no smelly people day  

Kazzzee - yeah for AF! Hope everything is all booked in with ARGC, and that AF isn't being too evil!  

Dolphins - glad you managed to get out and have some fun, belated birthday wishes   have you tried cutting out wheat and dairy for a little while, that always helps me when my AF/endo/adeno pain is bad - like doing the endo diet. Ibruprofen and paracetomal together are good (well I take them 3 hours after each other so you get a slow drip of painkillers throughout the day)  

Mogg - thinking of you this week  

I love our group too, i don't feel like if it anywhere because of where Im at (again!) with treatment, so glad i have you guys xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Hi everyone!

*Dolphins* I second what Cloudy says about Wheat, Dairy and Endo. If you haven't already cut them out Dolphins, you must! I know a lot of girls with endo (met them all on a different forum years ago and we are all still friends) and the vast majority of them turned out to be wheat intolerant. There is thought to be a connection between something in wheat and endometriosis. I swear that the reason my endo symptoms aren't too bad (despite being grade 4) is that I don't eat wheat and I rarely consume dairy. Of course the fact that it turned out wheat was making me incredibly ill anyway and now the slightest bit causes crippling pain... I also think there is a connection between endo being an autoimmune disease and wheat damaging our immune system... Sorry guys, you got my specialist subject 

*Cloudy* Any idea when you will see the geneticist?

*Jenni* lets make a pact to all meet up one day  It can be like the song, "Let's all meet up in the year 2000", but 2020 or something. Hope that the accountant meeting went well $£$£$£

*Oscar* We've got everything crossed for you x

*Ustoget* probably good to have a test break - all those sticks will cost a fortune! It takes stuff like this to show you what really matters, and work only really matters because it's how we get the money for IVF  I'm pretty lucky though because I really like my job, but then my manager these days is brilliant and really good at his job. A few years ago my manager was completely incompetent and I was doing his job for him... And essentially he got made redundant in the end (and is now a she, but that's another story).

You lucky thing *Fifty* having just a two day week! What are you doing with your time off?

*Mogg* - thinking of you, hope the week is going ok xxx

So, today was the start of my monitoring cycle at ARGC. I called them on the way in to work and said I'd come in for the day 1 blood test and the immunes test. Got a bus from outside work at about 11am and I was back in the office at about 12.10pm! As predicted they have now asked me to come in for my mid-cycle scan while I am away in Edinburgh! It was inevitable. I need to call back tomorrow to try and rearrange, and I'm worried that they won't be able to fit me in... Panic panic!!!


----------



## oscar13

Whoop.whoop Kazzzee; congrats on getting the monitoring cycle started!! Really hope they manage to re-arrange your scan xx

Thank you all for your support and I'm sorry if it seems like I am moaning........I am really happy I got my BFP it's just that i am a bit nervous still. Absolutely shattered this evening and I think I may go to bed in a mo!

Really hope I see you all get yours soon xxxxx


----------



## ustoget

I'm sorry u are not enjoying it at all Oscar but I get it...but pls don't apologise u have ever right to be scared, if it was that easy we wouldn't all be on here would we!! And by the way I'm crapping it too.. I imagine how low I would be if it was negative and it helps me feel better...  Maybe try that ??

Jenni- how did the meeting go?

I've been getting serious twinges/ twisting feeling in my ovaries today and gas ... Couldn't get comfy at my desk and then was panicking I was blocking off my circulation from sitting down all day.. 
Just had my first blood test and got another booked for weds.. Feels real but very fast as OTD is still not til weds.. Feels like I've known for weeks now

Thanks cloudy.. Work wasn't too bad and my boss cried with happiness when I told her I was pregnant ekkk not sure I've said that yet but suppose I am aren't I.. All my work know so everyone asked and no point lying  

Kazzee- yep your right about the break.. Although most of my tests were early detection on off eBay about 20 for a £5!!
Glad your got going today .. And sounds like an easy trip ?
I have a question on your specialist subject. My friend has recently realised she gets a grumbling tummy when she eats certain things for example wholemeal bread but not white, wholemeal pasta but not buckwheat pasta and she also has a light bleed in between periods and then a really heavy period, now she is about a week and a half Kate although she has been getting cramps for the past week .. Does that sound like endo ? I have no idea what it is ...


Hope everyone is good x


----------



## kazzzee

*Ustoget* Buckwheat isn't wheat, so that might explain why she is ok with that, if she does have a problem with wheat. I can't explain the white bread and brown bread difference though. Both of them have wheat in them... She's obviously noticing the connections, get her to keep a food diary to track things but eventially she needs to cut wheat out for a couple of weeks to see it if makes a difference, and she needs to properly cut it out - it's in a lot of things. As for the endo, mid cycle bleeds can be a symptom, although I've never had that, I think brown blood is pretty common for people who have endo though. Everyone is different though. My endo symptoms never even seemed to be connected to my cycle because I just had pain all the time and they though it was IBS... It's very often misdiagnosed....

In a nutshell, Endometriosis is what happens when some of the cells that make up the endometrial lining of the uterus (which each month, react to oestrogen, grow and then eventually shed when we have a period) have found their way out of the uterus into the abdomen where they react in the same way, growing and then shedding... They don't know how the cells get into the abdomen, they might flow up the fallopian tubes, or they might be there already. In my case I think they got their via ruptured ovarian cysts. The problem is that that this 'period blood' in your abdomen has no where to go. So it stays in your abdomen and when it sheds (like it would be doing if it was in your uterus) it 'bleeds' on your organs and that is painful. Once these cells are in your abdomen your immune system sets about trying to deal with them. The immune system in some girls is thought to clear them away properly, but in us girls with endo the immune system decides the best way to deal with it is to create scar tissue all over the place to cover over the bleeding implants. This scar tissue is what sticks different organs together, I've heard it compared to chewing gum when it dries out and hardens. So you end up with loads of scar tissue covering over cells that think they should be growing and shedding every month, and sticking organs together. Of course if this was happening in men's bodies they would have found a cure by now!


----------



## mogg77

Goodness kazzeee I had no idea it was like that! I imagined it as slight thickening and scarring in uterus, how wrong was I!

Sorry can't keep up exactly with everyone's progress, I read all your posts and It feels like it's going in but my heads like a sieve at the minute! 
Glad to hear its business as usual finally kazzeee 
Dolphins glad your birthday was nice, I had my 40th in October, we went to Crete, I was downregging so was pretty(but not completely!) booze free, but was lovely.
Ustoget on the subject of people knowing, it's hard isn't it to stick to the three month rule if people know you were doing Ivf , spose it's only natural they want to know outcome! I didn't make the mistake of telling any of my clients this time! But all the females in work know, and lots of our friends ( one of our male friends rang me upon hearing of dp dying, we talked then he asked "so have you.....did you ......are you....insemitized?! Which gave me a giggle despite everything) 
Anyway I am going to a massive Irish funeral to not drink in front of all his female relatives so I don't fancy my chances of keeping it quiet.
Dolphin it wasn't cancer, it was an embolism from duodenal ulcers then complications arising from it.


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee- wow that was some detail.. I would want u to be my 'phone a friend' on who wants to be a millionaire if that was the topic. My specialised topic would be 'failed implantation with top quality embies' crazy how we have had to make ourselves the leaders in our own struggles.. God it scares me to think if I hadn't find this site I would still be clueless and where would I be now.

Moggs, yep u know what I mean. if you come back and have not told everyone u are a genius, although u know what Sod it.. Tell everyone, let them enjoy it with u, take some pressure off u and then everyone can run around after u! 
I'm Also losing my memory by the way 

In bed already absolutely knackered.. Nite nite all x


----------



## jenni01

De Ja Vu!! 
Thank god I'm off today cos this is mental!...need sleep...zzzzzz
Anyway...Thanks girl's, the accountant thing went OK he said.
He went in and gave him his receipts and work diary and laid his cards on the table..
He said "We're doing IVF and I want as much as I can get so I'm looking at as near as 5000 Euros".. 
When he told me this I politely!! said "Well done but why Euros? you should have said Pound's man....pounds!!!" 
So he has to pay the fella on Friday and "hopefully" he will give us an idea of what he's gonna get on either Fri/Sat  
We have our STD tests today at 6.30 and 6.45....it feels good that we're actually "doing something" in the way of tx.
But I've told Mr J that they're gonna put a hook in his willy and scrape it out!! 
Kazzee....So pleased your balls rolling to...could you maybe get the scan done in Edinburgh?
Oscar...It's understandable that you're nervous so don't apologise  
You've been through so much that you probably are scared of "jinxing" it..
Filthy....Morning hun...hows you??
Ustoget...Well done easing off the pee sticks!!...are you withdrawing! 
Dolphins... 
Cloudy...Oh I understand now...that's a lot of weight on your shoulders hun 
I hope you get your answers soon and then you can take the next and hopefully last step 
Mrs Mogg....You're definitely not going to be able to hide it from family and friends!
But my god they're going to be so protective over you!! 
Please look after yourself and your bub/bubbas 
So loves I'm home today so will check up on you all through the day...
Have a good day whatever you're doing.. 
Jen.x
P.s...Defo have to meet up!!...I'm seeing lots of cuddles and tears!!
Now if I could just get the bloody lottery numbers right!!


----------



## kazzzee

Wasn't it a gorgeous day today! This lunch time I decided that as it was so sunny I'd walk to the ARGC from work for no reason other than to see how long it took. I walked down the backstreets, past parks and narrow lanes. It was nice.. The walk was 22 mins there. 22 mins back. 1.2 miles each way - so almost 2.5 miles. Doable. But when I'm stimming I won't be overdoing it!

Yesterday I was stressing because they wanted me to come in for my mid cycle/monitoring scan next Friday when I'll be in Scotland. Luckily I managed to get my mid cycle scan moved to Tuesday - day 9. They say it's usually day 10-14 so this trip couldn't really have been at a worse time, but I knew that already. Not planning on going anywhere for the rest of the year! Hopefully they will be happy with what they see because she added the usual clause of, we might have to do it again if it doesn't give them the info they need. I'm sure that it'll be fine though. I was worried that day 12 would be late anyway because I might ovulate then!

I'm also obsessing about the oestrogen levels that came back from my blood test yesterday - about 250. I think that it shows I have a cyst. But I don't really know. I spent ages trying to find out what was normal but couldn't really find the answer. I'm trying to stop obsessing. There is always something with me that I obsess over. I think I have a thirst for knowledge, I just want to know the answers.

Glad the news from the accountants was good *Jenni* even if he forgot what money we use here.

*Ustoget* I've had years to swot up on it. My new specialist subject is going to be IVF.

*Mogg* we went to Crete a few years ago. I love the Greek Islands. Bet you made some good memories there x I'm sure that nobody will be asking you out right why you aren't drinking. They will just want to look after you.

Hope you all enjoy this summery evening


----------



## oscar13

Evening my lovelies! What a gorgeous day.....shame I was stuck in an office!!

Mogg I would say your chances of keeping your pregnancy quiet are slim to none!! But everyone is going to be so happy for you! Hope this week goes as well as can be, I will be raising a glass of mill to Mr Mogg and thinking of you xx

Kazzzee, your walk sounds pretty nice when the weather is like this .....not so sure about it in the typical British rain though. Totally understand your thirst for knowledge (I am the same) but be confident that you have picked an excellent clinic with fantastic results. They are experts and you are in good hands. Glad you got the scan sorted xx

Jen I was up at 4 this morning too....far to much stuff running round in my head! We are buying a new house and just heard at the weekend that the chain has suddenly completed and now its all a rush to get everything completed! We have lots of remortgaging to juggle and really need a bit of luck on our side. I hope you enjoyed your day off in the glorious weather! Xx

Cloudy, Dolphins and ustoget I hope you are all well! Any news? Xx


----------



## jenni01

Evening..
Oscar...Congratulations on your up coming house move!! You've got a lot going on at the moment!!
Kazzee....What a lovely walk for you in the sun!!...contemplating life and listening to the birdies or buses!!
Weather was dull here today but still turned out pretty good cos his accountant called and he's getting £4058....  
So after a couple of things to go out we will have about £3750 for it!!
That will cover the tx and the flights!!
Still need £1750 but "get in!!""...result! 
Love to all....will catch up tomorrow as I need to calm down!


----------



## ustoget

Hey gorgeous girls,
No news here Oscar.. Just wishing the days away as I'm sure u are!?
Wow the move sounds great, I love moving ..in fact I can't really commit to staying anywhere for more than 2 years or I start to twitch lol..buy house, do up house, sell house is what I've done twice and want to do again next September!
How exciting for u but I hope not to stressful as u need to keep your zen like state right now unmmmmmmm
Hope u had a lovely day off jenni.., I sat in the sun at lunch and got a little colour  
Oh snd fantastic news about the dosh   Extra loving for him to nighty me thinks 

Kazzee I think we're are all experts so don't stop now.. I know u have a super clinic but if it makes u feel better to keep some control then carry on.. I know I did!!

Cloudy, dolphin & fifty hope your well

Moggs to mirror what Oscar said I will be thinking if u the next few days and raising a glass of milk.. Big hugs xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Mogg - thinking of you at the moment and you know where we are if you need us for a chat   xxx

Ustoget - pee stick free day?  

Jenni - that's brilliant news about the money being sorted. Will you be going earlier then do you think?x

Oscar - ah bless you with the house move too? Hope you are ok, and don't apologise for being how you are, these pregnancies are so so precious to us all and we all cope differently   x

Kazzzee - glad you sorted your scan out! And lovely that you can walk, you must work right in the centre of London - sounds glam and exciting for us who live in the sticks!  

Dolphin - hope you are feeling better. I meant to say before, try and avoid caffeine if you can because it can make pain worse (increases pain receptor sensitivity or something like that)  

Hope everyones ok? Nothing to report from me, and sadly think that will be my standard response for the forseeable!  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks *Cloudy* and sorry things aren't great for you right now. You'll find your solution soon  I work on Euston Road, right opposite St Pancras station - I look out the window at the new St Pancras hotel which is a beautiful building.

Today was another beautiful day. Had lunch in the park 

Not much else to report really.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I'm really sorry ladies this is going to be a me me me post.

I've just got off the phone to Argc... A different Dr from last time. This new Dr said he doesn't recommend getting my tube removed because of the risks involved with surgery. The tube is stuck to my bowel... Well it was a few years back. Anyways, conflicting advise from two different Drs at Argc. I said that the previous Dr told me to remove tube to which this Dr said 'well it doesn't say that in your notes'.... Eurgh. All
I wanted to know was to whether it was to be removed or clipped. He said no evidence of hydros from scans and if there was they would just drain it. Their equipment is so old I doubt they would see that anyway....

I have another consultation tomorrow with gennet and will see what they advise... Feel down in the dumps and not sure where to turn. I would love to avoid surgery but I can't cope with any more bfn!!! 

Sorry ladies! Hope everyone ok?? Xx my pre op is tomorrow too! X


----------



## kazzzee

Oh that's rubbish. You must be all over the place right now *Fifty*. I think doctors just aren't keen to operate when it's relating to infertility in case it affects ovarian reserve. And we know that there were concerns about the extent of the surgery you might need. Remind me of your history. What happened when you cycled before and what were the problems in the past? What tests have you had at ARGC? Where are you having the pre-op/op?


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi kazzzeeee

I've had 3 bfn in a row. Multiple miscarriages, ectopic, low amh, all tests ok even immunes were good on the last fet in jan! He even said at the end of a very awkward conversation for me to get my immunes done and then we can go again. I don't think so... I would need another monitoring cycle anyway God knows what my fsh is etc! Unexplained for recurrent. Had all the tests possible!!!'

The pre op and op is with nhs. Xx


----------



## oscar13

Fifty I am so sorry you are having such a difficult and confusing time! Really frustrating when the "experts" can't agree and they aren't filling you with confidence. I really don't know enough about this side of things to offer advice but I am happy to be an ear for you to vent to xxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thank you Oscar xxx

I'm just really fed up... I don't know what to do for the best. I just wish I'd spoken to the same Dr. 

Shed a few tears again today. Hate having no control over having a baby.... People don't know how lucky they are xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Oh *Fifty*, it's so difficult isn't it  I guess the multiple miscarriages and the ectopic could be related to the tube, but not necessarily the BFNs as that would be failure to implant, yes? Which is what they test immunes for. Or if there was fluid from the tube - but they say that's not the case. I'm trying to understand what difference the tube removal would make. It is probably the case that the doctor you saw today doesn't think it would make a difference, but is it the reason you have miscarried in the past? That's probably what you are thinking, and that's what you need to know. Did you say you have had a laparoscopy in the past? I think you said you have had surgery before - how much, how many times? And when was the last time?


----------



## kappa

Fifty- exactly how I feel people just don't even realise how lucky they are cos they don't even realise other ppl have 
problems. Some woman in a shop today screaming at her 4 kids I just thought of how unfair this all is.


----------



## Cloudy

Fifty - sorry you are stuck in the middle of these Drs who don't agree. I can understand why you want the tube out if there are concerns about what its doing. Hopefully you get on a bit better with Gennet tomorrow   If you are still feeling undecided how about having a consult with Penny at Serum, or did you say you already have? Its just so unfair  

Mogg - sending you a million gentle hugs, hope they are all looking after you  

Ustoget - is it tomorrow that's test day again? Good luck!x

Oscar - are you in tomorrow or is it next Friday? Hope you are ok  

Kazzzee & Jen & Dolphins - Hope you are ok and have a nice weekend planned x

Kappa - I know what you mean, I dealt with a lady today who is about 5 yrs younger than me and has 4 with one on the way, and she treats them like rubbish: Its very hard to see x

Xxx


----------



## kappa

Horrible isn't it cloudy I'm sick of hearing about people who didnt even want their kids and ones that just fell pregnant whilst on the pill. Oh dear how awful for them. I work in a hospital so unfortunately have to see them all standing outside maternity smoking on my way in and out of work. Drives me mad I didn't even have a cup of tea for fear of too much caffeine on my last ivf.


----------



## oscar13

Thanks cloudy I'm OK. It's my second poas tomorrow! I haven't had any bleeding so I am hopeful but nervous......fc x

Hope you and all my other wonderful limboland friends are as well as can be today? Mogg, special hugs coming your way xxx


----------



## oscar13

Morning all!!
Flying visit as I have just started work...very relieved to tell you I had a BFP again this morning so now I can call the clinic for a scan! Yippppeee xx

Hope everyone has a wonderful day, happy friday xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Oscar smashing news!!! 

Fifty let us know what happens at the next consultation. This definitely sounds like something you need a number of opinions on. But you definitely need some confidence restored in your body by someone. Whether they say to operate or not you need to feel that what ever option they give will be the best for your chances. 

Mogg thinking of you today. Hope that you and everyone are able to give him a good send off. Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Loves 
Oscar...I'm so pleased for you hun!!..have you relaxed a little yet?! 
Cloudy...No hun we're still going in Oct due to fund's but it's not far off!!
How about you, have you got any further in your plans?
Filthy...Sorry that your Dr's are messing you about 
The only experience I have is my own.....we did OE IVF back to back within 12mnths which was unsuccessful....then my GP put me on Clomid for 18mnths..I then got ALOT of abdominal pain and went in for investigative surgery.
When I came round the Dr said that he had to remove the tube cos when he went in they found "Hydra and also my tube was attatched to my ovary".
He explained that when I had had the embryo transfers, that the Hydra Fluid would have poisoned the embryos.
From what I gather they can't detect Hydra on scans..
Reason being I took my IVF clinic to the GMC for neglecting to scan me.
I didn't get anywhere but they said it can't be detected on scans.
Either way you have to get your bxtch head on cos this is your body and your future.
You don't want to be treated "just like everyone else" you need to be treated as an individual  
Kazzee...Hope you're feeling better..x
Ustoget...Hows u hun?
Kappa...Hello and welcome!!...these girls are fab!! 
Mrs Mogg....I hope all goes well for you hun and you're surrounded with love and support 
AFMH was not rewarded with nooky!!...just a cuddle as my foof hurts!
I emailed Eva and told her we'd be transferring all of the money over in a few weeks (while the Euro is strong!)....she said that's fine and that also the original dates for 22nd Oct EC and 27thOct ET are still viable!!
So chuffed!!
To anyone I missed...sorry.. 
Have a good day everyone...xxx
Jen.x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

I'm at the hospital getting my pre-op. Half way through... Got to wait for an ECG and bloods! 

I'll update after I've had my consultation with gennet later.. Hope all is well.. Thank you so much for all the support xxx


----------



## ustoget

Fifty – Sorry you have to go through this. There really do not make it an easy decision. If it helps I was in your shows 4 years ago when I went to see a specialist about my back. I had to have a spinal fusion and he gave me an option to have removed and something put back in to replace (won’t bored you with details but what they would od put back could of effected my fertility which I found out elsewhere) I just wanted a SPECIALIST to have the answers and not need me to bring up problems and when I said cant we do this he said ‘yeah if you  want’ that just didn’t cut it for me. I wanted a surgeon who know what he wanted to do and what was best for me. I went to see another consultation and he looks at my scan and gave me the answer within 5 mins. That gave me the reassurance that I was confident with his choice and was happy with my body in his hands. I  know your situation is completely different but my point is.. you HAVE to feel confident with the people that are telling you what they want to do and your gut instinct are vital. I agree with Cloudy, having meet Penny I trust her opinion as I know she has helped so many and doesn’t charge £200 for an opinion. Also good luck with genet today, hopefully they will guide you better.

Cloudy – test day was weds and still positive thanks good and had by 2 hcg blood test back (first 9dp5dt 490ui and then 41hours later 1195ui) was crapping it but abit more relievd now.. so just waiting til the 1st for my forst scan..thanks for asking!

Oscar –yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy hopefully you can relax abit now.. although knowing how im feeling prob now. Still not really got any symptoms but it is so early.

Kappa – Hi… my husband is actually a policeofficer and has to deal with unfit mum and dads everyday… its just heartbreaking how some people get so easier what we are fighting so hard for.

Moggs – thinking of you xxx

Jenni- transferring money ...big step.. hope that helps you step out of limbo land a little.

hope everyone else is good... yay its Friday !!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi beautiful ladies,

Kazzeee - a hydro in the tube can cause bfn and failure to implant. My tube was unblocked but hydros can return. The tube isn't functional anyway and I will never fall naturally because of the damage it has caused. The last time I had a lap was 2012 when the professor said then to remove it but I didn't know better then. Penny at serum says to clip it or remove it. She was the first to say to get this done as went straight to her after my bfn. I'm disappointed that 2 Drs from Argc are on different pages! Can never speak to the main man there!

Oscar - that's great news!!! Roll on first scan!!

Jen-really chuffed money is sorted must be a huge relief. I know deep down that the tube has to go and it's for the best.

Ustoget- great numbers on beta! 

Kappa- hello! Welcome to the madhouse!

Moggs- the sun is shining here today...I hope your dh has a beautiful send off. Thinking of you. 

Hi to everyone I've missed... My pre op done. I felt reassured actually and been provided Drs number to have a chat re bowel situation. She has mentioned all this in notes too about my concerns. I know they have my best interests at heart.  However could be anything up to 3 months now for op!!! Wth! Thought it would be 3 weeks or something!!! I'm going to be on a super healthy mission now! 

Beautiful day in going to spend it in the garden til my call from gennet this aft. Xx


----------



## jenni01

Oh Filthy hun 
I'm sorry that you're going to have to wait a bit for the surgery but in the long run it will improve your chances 
The time may drag for a little while but before you know it all that waiting will be behind you and you'll be making plans to get preggers!!! 
Ustoget...Thats great about your blood tests!!!.. 
When is your scan??
Yep it does feel like the proverbial ball is slowly rolling now!!....eeek!!!
Just hope they found a donor with nice nashers!!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Well ladies I've just had my consultation....

I'm not sure what I think...I know I wasn't bowled over by the Dr however the treatment wouldn't be at that clinic... It would be in Prague! It's so cheap!!! £1575 for Ivf to include icsi etc. and I guess when you have been to Argc and serum that it would take a really special Dr to give me confidence.

He basically said I need my tube removed... 3 Drs against 1 so I know now! He doesn't think I need egg donor. He thinks I should give Ivf one more try... But asked if I had thought of surrogacy  

We have discussed surrogacy... Penny doesn't think I need it as she thinks underlying sperm issues and should go 50/50 dh/donor sperm, Argc say possibility if next lot doesn't work this Dr more or less mentioned it straight away. 

He said they would consider low stims instead of the high I've been used to and use embryogen. And they would give me immune treatment. 

He wants to test my amh again- they all say I'm young in this game... I'm not sure why...and I should lose weight   And he wants to scan me. Post surgery I can go again within 3-6 weeks.

I need to go to the gennet threads and find out more but may be its going to be Argc or serum again.

So for now... Concentrate on me, have tube out, and 1 more Ivf. 

Xx


----------



## oscar13

Evening ladies!Thank god it's friday, I'm shattered!!

Fifty, so glad the pre-op went well! Sorry that the consultations are still leaving you confused about cycling though. I think it's a good plan using the wait to be healthy......it can only help in the long run xxx

Ustoget, wonderful blood results, you must be so pleased! Have they given you a scan date yet? I am symptom free still too x

Jen, transferring the money across gets you one step further! Xx

Kappa, welcome! You will find these women wonderful x

Kazzee, and Cloudy how are you doing today girls?

Mogg, hope you and mini moggs are being well looked after x

Afm, scan booked for the 8th May when if all being well (FC) I will be 8 weeks! Not such an early scan but it seems they are really booked up x


----------



## mogg77

Hi ladies just checking in, have been reading all your posts but bit brain dead to comment much! Fifty your situation sounds so confusing but I guess just see that doctor as a spanner in the works, three against one sounds pretty clear cut to me. 

Absolutely exhausted, on day two of the wake, this is the public part so house full of people I don't know along with some good friends. Pretty intense, and bizarre with my beloved in his casket, which I was unbelievably nervous about obviously. but it doesn't look like him, not really,  so it's just surreal. It's quite sweet, the family never leave him alone, his brother even slept in with him last night. Amazing how the extraordinary becomes normal. Funeral tomorrow. 
  Went out and treated myself to a bunch of bras as have gone up a cup size, an excuse to get out the house really , and me and my two sisters even managed a little sunbathing on the beautiful local beach. Anyway that's enough skiving better get back to this, and yes being well looked after x


----------



## Cloudy

Mogg - ah bless you, glad they are looking after you and that you are coping ok with it all. I think you put it really well in words   Thinking of you tomorrow and will be lighting a candle for Mr Mogg xxx

Oscar - thats incredible news! Ahh, your scan will be the day the new Government is announced (which I know sounds incredibly boring to people, but I love the General election and have the day after it off so I can stay up and watch all the people running in with the results)   

Fifty - i think that's sounding really positive actually, although I know it doesn't feel like it, but 3:1 on the tube out vote is quite good. I also wouldn't get too hung up on the surrogate comment, no one else has suggested that have they? You haven't got adeno have you?  

Jen - glad Mr J was satisfied with cuddles, I think Mr Cs first choice reward these days is the remote control    

Ustoget - wow, lovely hcg results, really brilliant. Quite high too! Hope you are ok and feeling well  

Kappa - I work in social housing so I know what you mean   x

Kazzzee & Dolphins - hope you had a good Friday!xxx

I actually have something to report for once: Serum have received my sample! I know it's not exactly groundbreaking excitement, but it's as good as it gets at the moment!  

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi

Cloudy- I'm not sure what Adeno is? Is it immune related? I've had all immunes tested? Is there a specific test? Argc suggested surrogacy if the next go fails....but they said I have to give it another go after tube removal.  

I guess they say that when they have no other idea...


----------



## oscar13

I think it's pretty exciting cloudy! As perverse as it sounds I know if it was me and my sample I would be hoping they found something just so I could have it treated in the hope that it was the final piece of the puzzle I needed!! Does that make sense?  Good luck!

I am so knackered I am already in bed do it's good night from me xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Fifty - sorry, I should stop abbreviating things (my boss always moans at me for it at work!) adenomyosis: a bit like endometriosis, but it's in the muscle of the womb, sometimes they say it stops implantation etc xxx


Oscar - Mr C said "haven't you got enough things wrong with you, why are you looking for more problems?" and after the chromosome thing I'm hoping I'm owed an "all clear" for once      

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

*Mogg* glad everything is going as well as can be. It sounds like they are a lovely family. I'm glad you are surrounded by loving people right now. Your poor brother in law must be missing his brother too. Sometimes that's the hard thing isn't it, you keep yourself together and then you see how upset someone else is and it sets you off. It's sureal like you say. 

*Oscar* brilliant news about the scan being all booked. Three weeks will go at high speed I'm sure!

*Fifty* you've been doing a lot of hard work talking to all these doctors and getting all these opinions. Even if they include scary suggestions like surrogacy. Which is an option at the end of the day, just not a common one here in the UK (they do it loads in the U.S. I think). You've certainly put in the legwork. I think it's important to you to be doing something positive about it and if that means going ahead with the operation - even though we all know how afraid you are of it - you should go for it. (Prague is cheap - IVF costs almost the same as an immune test at ARGC  )

*Cloudy* what did Serum have to say? I guess you'll have to wait till Momday for more info?

*Ustoget* how's things. Great news on the blood tests. Sounds like those embies (1, 2?) have settled in nicely.

*Kappa* I thought I'd counter your unworthy parents story with what I saw on the train home today. A mum with her very young baby girl and six year old boy. They were a lovely little family and the little boy was so loving towards his sister he was absolutely adorable.

*Dolphins* hope you're ok. Not heard from you for a while. Hope your son is doing ok. X

*Jenni* as long as the resulting baby doesn't come out with nashers 

AFM still getting cyst pain and last night I had the old back pain back that I always used to get until I cycled in January - that was the one good thing about the NHS cycle, it seemed to rid me of many of my pains (probably due to down regging). But it's nothing some painkillers won't cure and I've been ok all day. Had a driving lesson this evening and he was very complementary. Now the OH is determined to find me a car so I can practice. He is as obsessed with looking at Autotrader as I am with FF


----------



## mogg77

Kazzeee I learnt to drive at seventeen- my driving instructor was pretty complimentary too but not always in the right way the dirty old git 😡


----------



## jenni01

Moggs.....Firstly may I say...Ooooh bigger boobs!! 
Personally mine are FAR to big and my bras look like slingshots/hammocks as it is so if I'm lucky I'd like mine to stay as they are please!! 
Your hubby's family and friends sound like they are doing him proud by looking after you and your precious cargo....and also sending him off in the way he deserves 
Good luck today hun...I'll be thinking of you 
Cloudy....I second what was said....at least if you're sending over a sample you still have a "toe in the water" and it will hopefully bring back some answers 
Ustoget....I've got a feeling you're carrying twins!!... 
Oscar....3 weeks is no time before you have your scan!...it just feels like yesterday when the three of you said you're pregnant!!
Filthy...Can I ask...have they suggested surrogate because you want to use OE?
Kazzee....So sorry you're still in so much pain 
I hope the driving lesson went ok.....ah! men and cars!...ah! men and sports!...ah! men and tools!....if he's sitting quietly in a corner just leave him to it! 
I must admit Mr J "asked" if he could buy 2 work batteries out of his tax rebate (£90)......I have graciously given him permission!! 
Have a good day everyone .....x
Jen.x
Kappa....Dolphins


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning ladies,

Moggs- thinking about you today xx

Cloudy- I'm not sure how you go about testing for it. I doubt I've been tested. But looked online and I'm not sure it has a major effect?? Just from what I read.

Jenni- yes using oe. Each Dr has said no need for de yet....

Hope everyone else is good!! Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Oh I see..
I just hope that you manage to get it sorted ASAP so you can put your mind at rest.
It's so stressful for you and frustrating! 
But...once you're holding your baby/ babies all of this hassle will be a distant memory!! 
Keep pushing them hun until you feel like you're getting somewhere


----------



## kazzzee

*Mogg* luckily my driving instructor isn't creepy like that! A friend was saying when she was learning age 17 her driving instructor said she should wear a short skirt so that he could see her feet were properly on the peddles - and she didn't think anything of it until her parents asked why she was dressed like that and she told them. Me and my driving instructor just have a good natter, if anything he distracts me from driving with his storied about his wife and kids  good luck for today you know we're all thinking of you xxx

Hope you all enjoy the weekend (and anyone that has to work has a good day!)


----------



## ustoget

Hey all,
Fifty - what's embryogen..is it embryo glue ? Do u mind if I ask if dh had sperm analysis/ DNS frag test at serum or anywhere.? Penny was also sure our issue was sperm and I couldn't tell u for sure but my heart tells me everything penny recommended has got us where we are today.. Treating hidden c & Sperm improvement protocol and of course the hysto with implantation cuts. Did u do any of these things before when u were there?
Anyway yep your right, look after yourself right now and get YOU healthy and get the baby oven ready for your next little embies. We're at about the same age I think and I knew it's frustrating when everyone says were are still young...doesn't.t feel like it when years go by and all our friends have already started they family's... So I know how u feel there xxx

moggs- so lovely to hear from u  glad it's going well and really thinking of u today, hope the weather there is as lovevely as it is here for him... It's sounds very much like a Thai funeral which again is a 3day thing.. Day and night with the family friends staying with the deceased around the clock, I think that's just lovely   
Up a bra size already.. Hope I get that sypmtom and I'm sure dh would too  

Cloudy- I love the election too and the build up.. Still on the fence at the mo which way I'm gonna go though   
Yeah I'm feeling good.. Thanks, happy with bloods so just got a 2 weeks wait for the very early scan! Good luck for results from serum...are u hoping they find something..
I was haha

Oscar & Jenni- hey, first scan is on the first with Warwick implantation clinic where I had my nk cells tested and second is on the 12th @oxford where I had my treatment 

Oscar- how u working out your dates, Oxford say 2 weeks before ec but then say I'm 4 weeks from otd which doesn't.t add up and Warwick worked it out different as well .. 

Kazzee- had 2 embies put back so (fc) ...
Good luck with the driving lessons, did u find a car?

Jenni- hope your feeling is right I really do but 1 heartbeat would still be the most amazing thing ever.. Pretty scared! Love that u gave Mr j permission to spend £90 that sounds like me too lol

I had a really sad day Thursday as my bosses dog milly had to be put down :-( she's the office dog and has been next to me everyday for 8years.. Never really understood the mourning for pets but the whole office including myself have been in tears for 2 days. 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun xxx


----------



## jenni01

Afternoon  
So here I am on a Sunday in the staff canteen!!
On the plus side they've updated the music so I'm often singing along to my " youth!!".. used to love "The Cure"...
I don't have time to catch up but will asap..
I hope everyone is well and enjoying your Sundays!
Take care..
Jen..x
P.s...yep Ustoget...I had to give him a little bit of money


----------



## kappa

Thanks for all the warm welcomes. Kazzzee that's lovely it's def important to remember the good things in life as well!!


----------



## kazzzee

How's everyone doing today?

*Jenni* I'm also a fan of The Cure. Much better than the modern music the kids listen to today 

*Ustoget* yep. We found a car!!! All being well - we're getting the AA to take a look -it'll be mine next Saturday! We got a really good deal, private buyer who wanted to get rid asap so they accepted our lower offer. Doesn't feel real yet. What's next for you? Do you have a scan coming up soon? Sorry about your work dog 

Next week will be pretty busy. Office on Monday (and a busy deadline day). Tuesday AM I have my scan and bloods at ARGC (mid cycle scan as part of monitoring cycle). Then Tuesday PM flying to Edinburgh. Edinburgh from Tuesday evening to Friday afternoon for this work trading programme. Then I get my new car on Saturday, hopefully! Might even get the results of my immune test this week.


----------



## ustoget

That is a busy week kazzee .. Good to keep busy though.. Helps make the time go quickly. My hubby has me on house arrest pretty much so time is dragging.. 1st scan 1st may!
What car did u get?

Saw a pot today.. A metal one for utensils etc that said

' failures can be life's successes, if u learn from them' 

how true that it .. Especially for us ivf girls that have to fight every day to see a positive from a negative. God I hope I don't have to learn anymore and that each and every one of u hit gold on your next goes


----------



## Cloudy

Just a flying visit to give you all a Sunday hug  

We have just found out that Mr Cs bestie is having another child: They aren't that happy with the one they have, don't get on, and got up the duff in the first month of trying  

In completely unrelated news I have this afternoon purchased the most gorgeous overpriced designer handbag   

.....as if I would shop to make myself feel better!  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hey my gorgeous limbo ladies!

Cloudy, sending a Sunday hug straight back....sounds like you need it! ((((((Cloudy)))))). Totally get the need to treat yourself xxx

Kaz, that is a busy week! Good news on the car though....what did you get? Our car is so old now I don't think it will last much longer x

Ustoget, hope the 1st comes round quickly for you! That was when I expected to have mine but they were full! How does it feel to be on house arrest? My OH is being very sweet but it is still life as normal in our house (booo)!!

Mogg, hope all is still going well with you and the mini moggs. So glad Mr Mogg had a worthy send off xxxx

Jen, fifty, kappa...hope you have all had good weekends? Gutted the weekend is over already....still so tired! Let's hope we all have  a good week xxx


----------



## kappa

I'm really tired too and all I've done this wknd is eat and drink and put up new curtains in our bedroom today! Hope you have a good week too xx


----------



## ustoget

Hello hot ladies  

Cloudy- sorry about your friends getting pregnant.. Thas so hard ..!
enjoy your new bag and shove it in her face.. Oh that's was abit hard from me.. Not sure where that came from !! Lol

Oscar - I'm pretty bored to be honest but I don't care. Just resting and pottering. I Keep twisting at night and waking up in agony with my ovaries... Wish they would go down but they do say it's postive as its the pregnancy hormones that keeps them from going back to normal. How/what are u eating at the moment? I'm struggling to find anything I want.. Make lots of plans but then don't fancy anything.

Kappa- good job with the curtains.. I have to do all that stuff in my house.. Dh is rubbish with a drill !!


----------



## oscar13

Hey ustoget, to be honest I am eating as normal. If it wasn't for the fact I have done 2 tests I wouldn't have a clue I was pregnant. The only thing that is slightly different is that my boobs are huge and pretty painful (but they often get like that before AF any way) and I feel pretty knackered!


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Kazzee....Good luck with your scan today hun 
Have a safe journey upto Scotland...x
Cloudy...Sorry about your hubby's bestie but it WILL be your time soon!! 
Hello to everyone else!!  
Moggs...Hope you're OK hun..xx
Have a good day everyone!!!
Jen.x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies

Sorry not been keeping up just been so busy... 

Hope everyone ok and will do a proper catch up when I can!!

The sun is shining today


----------



## ustoget

Missed u all.. How's everyone ??


----------



## mogg77

So admit it- who had withdrawal symptoms  

I'm fine, well, I'm functioning anyway! Work is a lifesaver though I'd still stay at home if I could! Have booked a private scan on Monday, couldn't cope with uncertainty anymore. Only symptoms are extreme tiredness and bigger boobies, felt only slight neausea today for first time, think last week was just my mates rank cooking! 
Hope everyone else is well! Xx


----------



## oscar13

So glad we are back! Hi guys, been so weird not having you all around to chat with.

Mogg, glad you have work  to keep you on track! I don't really have any symptoms either....except like you my boobs have grown ans are quite tender still and also pretty tired. 2 weeks to wait until my scan! Hope yours goes well on monday x

How is everyone else doing?

Afm, my house move is certainly keeping my mind off the wait for my scan! Things are getting pretty tense and starting to worry we may not pull it off...hitting some issues with the mortgages!!! Trying to stay positive x


----------



## kazzzee

Wow I've just had a mega busy few days and yet I still missed you guys when I wasn't able to get on here - not that I'd have had much time to but just the fact that I couldn't made me sad. 

Wasn't the weather amazing - even up here in Edinburgh!  Of course I was stuck in a room for most of it listening to presentations and working on a case study which was a bit like taking part in The Apprentice (my team won!). But we did get to see some of Edinburgh when we went on a walking tour last night with a chap in a kilt  - just in time for the clouds to roll in. I'm so tired now but I'm stuck at Edinburgh airport because our easy jet flight is delayed  

We decided not to get that car in the end - there were a few potential problems with it we couldn't check because the AA couldn't come and look at it because they didn't have a driveway and the AA needs private land. It's probably ok but it was damage to the bumper and OH didn't want to risk it not being safe and potentially costing a lot to repair. Shame though it was a really lovely couple selling it. 

My scan on Tuesday went ok. I can't remember if I wrote about it now. I was right about having a cyst at the moment. Waiting for ovulation so I can go for another blood test. 

Oscar - what stage are you at with the house move? Is it part of a chain? Is it your first place? 

Mogg glad you have a scan booked. Keep us posted. You know how much we are all rooting for you x 

Ustoget and everyone else, yes I missed you! X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hellooooooooooooooooo!!!!!! 

Oh my goodness.. I really know how much I rely on ff and you guys...I nearly called the Samaritans!!! Missed you so much!!

I'm in bed with a chest infection/glands up feeling sorry for myself!! Been ongoing for a few days! I have not been poorly in years!!! My immune system always high! So not sure if this is a good thing! and my face has broken out!!

Anyways how's things been? Xx


----------



## ustoget

Hey all,

Kazzee- we know our own bodies the best don't we, u always knew it was a cyst!! Sorry about the car but another will come along soon enough. Any resukts back yet?

Moggs- glad work is taking your mind off everything, time us really dragging for me too. Glad your booked in now 

Oscar- sorry u have house stress, it's never simple is it but I do live moving.. Abit of an addict actually lol fingers crossed for u!

Fifty- oh no, ok take 2000mg vit c per day until u feel better and 15 g zinc per day (for 4 days only)and get some immune vits of u can..and Lots of rest too.. Hope u feel better soon x

Yeah it's been awful, fifty that made me giggle about the Samaritans but to be honest I've been seriously depressed. Tuesday I have a fatigue attack at work, just so dizzy my head was spinning (out of no where) and it lasted about an hour all I could do was put my head down and wait it out. After ward just felt abit weak and didn't go that night. The next day on the way to work I nealry had a panic attack, still dizzy, heart palpitations, headache etc so went home and took the day off.. I spoke to oxford and they said it was the prednisolone and then I spoke to Coventry who said it wasn't at all a side affect and that I should go to my gp, went yesterday and he confirmed it was he medication! Blood pressure was good (always on the low side) and heart rate was 105 but he said as I'm prone to anxiety anyway it gonna be heighten..prob is I'm not really stressed it feel conpletey artificial like I'm always on drugs that are making me agitated and I can't control it.
Just weird how Tuesday I had an argument with dh telling him to try and enjoy this moment and breath, that we were pregnant and where we wanna be and although the scan next week is sooo scary let's be happy for now.. And then boom I feel like every minute I'm the edge of a panic attack or breaking down crying :-(

On the plus side I Had Accupunture tonight and feeling slightly better already.. Especially now I got your guys back


----------



## Cloudy

Wow, that was a hard few days!  

Ustoget - ah bless you honey, you are allowed to be changeable, hope that the anxiety calms down a bit and that the acupuncture helps. Maybe try some pregnancy relaxation CDs together?xxx

Fifty - ah poorly you! Hope you start to feel better soon  

Kazzzee - glad you had a nice few days! Hope you aren't delayed too long!  

Oscar - sorry you are having mortgage problems, Mr C was a mortgage advisor and I know how stressful they can be  

Mogg - glad work is looking after you, and that you are no longer being subjected to your friends nauseating cooking!  

Kappa & Jen - hope you are both ok  

Afm - we are at the mc clinic next week so hopefully will find out a bit more about my chromosome issue. I can't wait in a way, just feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all at the moment and it's affecting my work/life/sleep etc. Oh well, going off on my holiday in 2 weeks and can't wait  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Morning my lovelies!

Kazzzee, so pleased you managed to get your scan done amongst the trip to Edinburgh and that it showed you were right all along about the cyst. Hope you weren't too late home last night. As for the car, it's better to be safe than sorry as repairs can cost a fortune....FC another one comes along soon x

Fifty, poor thing! I swear by hot honey lemon and ginger with a couple of paracetemol for good measure. Hope you are being well looked after and feel better soon x

Ustoget, what an awful few days for you! Really hope your anxiety eases soon. I found the acupuncture wonderful, just haven't got round to going back since ET. Do you mind me asking what dose you are on? I'm only taking 10mg per day and apart from weight gain (which always seems to happen to me during IVF cycles) I haven't really noticed any other side effects. Sending hugs x

Cloudy, I hope all goes well at the Clinic next week. I always have to take notes at appointments so I can digest what they say later. Everything seems to make sense when I am there but I forget everything the minute I walk out the door (weird) without notes!! Can totally get why your are overwhelmed, really hope they have the answers you need. Thank goodness for your holiday coming up xx

Mogg, Jen, Kappa sending love xx

Afm, for the house move we are only part of a small chain. We currently live in my house but are buying 1 together. The plan is to rent my 1 out rather than sell it and we are releasing equity for the deposit by putting it on a buy to let. Thought it should all be so simple but we are hitting problems because banks don't seem to like that I am putting "my main residence" on a buy to let, they don't seem to get that the same day it becomes a buy to let I will have a new main residence! I don't understand why it is so difficult but getting pretty stressed now and we are afraid the sale may fall through and we will have spent loads of money for nothing.....aaaarrggghhhhh


----------



## ustoget

Morning,
Cloudy I've been listening to zita west every night since before transfer and it defo helps me sleep.. In fact woke up this morning at 5.30 so put it back on and drifted back off :/)
Oscar - I'm on 20mg and have had no side effects until it all hit me Tuesday.. Hope it goes and was just afew bad days.
Cloudy- do u have a mortgage advisor? I have a really good one that works over the phone and could find u another supplier if u need too! He's completely independent and so just finds the best one for u... And does it all for u and his fee is in the mortgage. I know your right at the last minute but if u really feel u might lose it might be worth a phone call.

Fifty hope your feeling better this morning 

Moggs -2 more sleeps til u find out whether it's twinnys or not ... So exciting  

Hope everyone slept well .. Peeing down with rain here Today !!!


----------



## kazzzee

*Oscar* My OH has a buy to let and is recommending Birmingham Midshires or HSBC and saying that they are good for buy to let. But even better advice is to call mortgage brokers at London Countrywide - they found me my mortgage - they will find the right one for you. He also said you could remortgage to get the equity before you get the mortgage on the other place. Don't know how much sense all that makes - Cloudy's OH will have better advice I'm sure.

*Ustoget* these chemicals and drugs we have to take... At least it's been identified that it's a side effect. Is there something else you can take or do you have to stick with it, and if so how long for (I've never taken it). Is it progesterone related?

*Cloudy* good luck at the clinic next week.

*Fifty* sorry you are feeling so rubbish! Do you think it's because of medication you've taken to control your immune system that you've got so ill? Wondering what will happen to me when I have to take all that - presuming I do.

I finally got home last night at 12.05! Absolutely exhausted!!! Worst bit was getting a train at gatwick because you can't use oyster and there were hundreds of purple queueing to buy tickets. So I missed two trains while queueing. Then ran to get a train and literally leaped on as the doors were closing - or I would have had to wait twenty more minutes and would probably have burst into tears!

When I got home I did my ovulation test kit - having to look for surge as when that happens I have to let Argc know - and sure enough it had happened yesterday - so it's a good thing I checked or I'd have missed it! Now so next week I'll have to go to argc for my progesterone blood test and then my monitoring cycle will be done and they will let me know next steps, and whether I need immune treatment.

Right now we are off to look at another car! We're looking at Golfs by the way.

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## oscar13

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the help and advice xxxx. 

We have been using a mortgage advisor and took advice before deciding on doing buy to let (it they had said it wasn't financially possible we would have sold my house). They made it sound so easy at first!! The advisor said we have been turned down by a few lenders but that Birmingham midshire or natwest are possible....currently trying to proceed with Natwest as cheaper just getting nervous now that the survey meets their requirements (they are already offering to lend us 10 grand less than we had hoped and initially planned for).....The solicitor also made me nervous saying it is going to be complicated making sure all monies are ready to be transferred on completion date. Think I am just having an all round panic and stress.....

Kazzzee, good news on the ovulation! The end is in sight for your monitoring and you will be another step closer to your BFP...yay! Xx

ustoget, hope those symptoms have eased off now! I swear by the Zita west Cds too x

Moggs, everything crossed for your scan sweetie! How are you feeling? Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Sounds like you've done everything you can then *Oscar*. There's no point in worrying about something you can't change. What will be will be. I am thinking of doing something similar if we ever manage to get lucky with the IVF and want a bigger house because my flat is ideally located for commuters and in an area where prices are increasing so we'd be crazy to sell it.


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee- the tables are to stop any immune flare up/attack on enbryo as my nk cells were borderline. So nope nothing I can do.. Just got to keep taking them and then they start weaning me off at 10wks.
It's great when u see that ovulation line.. I feel like 'yes, I'm working properly' it's al going pretty quick for u now.. Does it fee like it for u too?

Oscar- yep yiu'vr done all u can and its always stressful last minute so just try and stay calm and hope the people in the know do what thy need to do.  I wanna do the same when we move next year too


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck with your scan today Mogg


----------



## mogg77

Thanks kazzeee and everyone. I can't tell you how nervous I am.    and sooooo tired barely made it off sofa yesterday.

Congrats on the progress with your monitoring, not long now I hope before you can proceed. Golfs are lovely! I have a fiat seiscento( inbetweeners car) its seriously uncool but I love it!

Oscar solicitors like to worry you and make things sound complicated so you know they're earning their fee! Good luck with it all!

Hope everyone else well xxx


----------



## ustoget

Good luck today moggs x


----------



## oscar13

We are all right behind you today Moog. Sending love and strength xxxx


----------



## mogg77

Hello ladies , just home, single heartbeat seen! Cue me bursting into tears on the bed in front of my mum! Measuring two days ahead of expected size, when I came out running to the toilet after holding a full bladder I gave my dad the thumbs up and held up three fingers for triplets, mum said he went white as a sheet haha.
They said at this point they can't rule out twins, but believe it's a singleton (apparently my womb tilts back so hard to see)xxx thanks for the support everyone  xxx


----------



## ustoget

Ahh moggs im soooo happy for u .. Been checking in all day waiting to hear!!!


----------



## oscar13

Yay Mogg, so pleased to hear good news!!! So so happy for you xxx

I also have a very tilted womb so that may be interesting come my scan day x


----------



## mogg77

Aw thanks girls! Yeah very late home as my dads van broke down afterwards and we had to wait for rac, not that I could of given two figs by then! 
  Will be phoning Mr moggs family in a bit, hurts so much that he couldn't be here but I have to look to the positives, hopefully he poked his head in on us somehow!


----------



## kazzzee

Super news Mogg and I'm sure Mr Mogg was there with you, he always will be. 

Hope everyone else has had a great day. I have another blood test tomorrow at ARGC - trying to decide whether to go in before work or at lunch time. Will depend on how tired I am tomorrow morning I think!


----------



## Cloudy

Mogg, Im so incredibly pleased for you, such brilliant and happy news for you. Mr Mogg would be over the moon and is with you every (baby) step of the way  

Love to everyone else, sorry for the flying visit - I have been popping on to do my modding duties (in between barrages of abuse at work) but haven't had chance to properly catch up as I didn't get in until after 9 so it's been a long day! 

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello Loves!! 
Yay we're back!!!
I totally agree that I missed my friends when I couldn't get on FF 
And so much has gone on!
Moggs...Congratulations hunny 
Your poor Dad!!...but his face must have been a picture 
Oscar...Don't you have your scan soon to?
Ustoget...So if Oscars scan is soon then yours must be pretty close!....Ooooh is it twinnies? 
Kazzee....How soon will they give you your results? and also where to go from there?
Cloudy...Hello hun....will I be seeing you in Brno in October? or are you trying something else first?
Kappa and Dolphins... 
AFM: Besides missing you all.. 
Been busy...we had our STD tests so just waiting for the results to send them over to the clininc.
Then wait for it....Booked the hotels....6 nights in Brno and one night in Prague (last night for return flight home).
Then I thought I wonder if they have a hairdryer?
The Marriot did.....then checked the main stay hotel and read through it all....
Mini bar, Sauna, massage....etc and oh great yep a hairdryer!!!
Then read the small print....."Clothing Optional!!".....  
I'm hoping this is relevant to the sauna and massage!!!!.....plus I'm not cancelling it.....it was a good deal! 
And the biggy is that yesterday I paid ALL the IVF at the clinic....must admit I felt sick parting with all that money but hey ho it's another step closer and I got a good deal....4500 Euros for £3259.69......result!
Sorry for waffling but you're all upto date with me now!!
Day off today for me but I hope everyone is well and have a good day 
Jen.x


----------



## mogg77

Hey jenni that's amazing- nothing to do but look forward to it now! When do you fly?
Cloudy thanks, what this barrages of abuse at work? Want me to come bang some heads for you?!


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop Jen!! Things are really moving forward for you now, must be so good to have your plans in place.......the clothing optional could make for an interesting break!!!

Cloudy, hope you make room for some "me time" during all this  busyness. What's going on at work?! X

Jen, if only my scan was soon.....not til 8th May. One change though is that for the 1st time I was queasy all day yesterday and then sick twice last night but feeling fine again this morning so not sure what that was all about!


----------



## kazzzee

Oscar 8th May is really soon - it's my OHs birthday (41) the day after and I'm already wondering what to buy him. 

Jenni sounds like things will be happening really soon for you. Very exciting! Interesting hotel you seem to have picked! 

Cloudy I know how exhausting it can be looking after readers as its part of what I do in my day job - we run a website and we get a lot of comments to moderate. As for your day job, what's up? If you are getting abuse I find it's usually because the people giving the abuse are struggling with something they aren't equipped to handle. 

AFM will be going to have the bloodtest this lunch time as although I did wake up early I couldn't be bothered to get out of bed in time to get to London for 8.30 - and the OH said it would just make me tired all day. Of course when it starts up I'll have to be in London daily for 7.30am!!! Which I'm not looking forward to! At least my manager has said on those days I can leave the office early  

As for next steps, Jen, once I've finished my monitoring cycle I'll have a phone consultation where they will tell me if I need immune treatment or anything else before starting. If I don't then I could theoretically start around 11 May, but I'm expecting to need immune treatment first so we shall see. 

Have a good day everyone xxx

By the way, did anyone else think while FF was down that it would have been good if we were friends on ********? We obviously couldn't talk about this stuff there but it would have given us a lifeline of we'd needed it...


----------



## jenni01

Moggs...we fly on 21st October!! so also hunting down flights!!....but not a problem  
I bet it was amazing when you saw your baby on the scan!...I'm so very proud of you Mogg 
Kazzee....Fingers crossed it goes in your favoured way and you can start in May but even if it's delayed by a little bit hun you'll still get there  
Oscar...That's no time to wait!!!....plus he/she/them are obviously making himself/herself/themselves known by giving you the wonderful gift of "Vomit!!" 
Cloudy....who's picking on you hun?... 
Yes erm I'm slightly worried about the hotel...but what the hell!! 
I said to DH...."It may help you along with your "contribution".."....he said "Not if they're 70 and wrinkley!"


----------



## ustoget

Morning,
still buzzing from your scan Moggs... makes me smile every time I think about it ! did you tell mr moggs parents yet.. they must of been so happy           

Jenni - yay your back. Wondering when you were gonna pop your head in and give us a funny story... clothin optional..only you !!!   yay to paying in full, that must feel great! the plan is in place and your next cycle WILL work !!! where brno btw? check out skyscanner for your flights 

kazzee- it was out wedding anniversary Sunday (4 years married- 12 years together) he got a card and I got flowers..   suppose there more important things right now to concentrate on, we've made a deal that if everything does ok on Friday (scan day) then we will go out for dinner. Sounds like you have a great boss, giving you that support, makes such a difference doesn't it! when is the end of your monitoring cycle ? yeah I did think about ******** - I had a really hard few days and think not having you guys made it much worse. I know other threads have ******** groups that are private so no one else see it.. maybe that's an idea ? I don't go on it at all to be honest because of my husbands job and too be honest got sick of seeing everyone getting pregnant but yeah maybe.

cloudy - what's happening at work? I'm with Moggs, I could do with a fight to get all this tension out !!

Oscar - how you feeling honey now? did you feel better being sick, knowing something's happening... I'm starting to feel a little queasy and tired but nothing major  

afm -  I felt much better after acupuncture on Friday and then was fine all weekend but then yesterday it hit me again, I just lost all motivation to work and just felt claustrophobic in the office and needed to get OUT, felt panicky and shortness of breath again, I know its the prednisolone now so that helps but im just so bored all the time and I feel like I have nothing going on socially at the mo... to keep me occupied..  
scan is Friday and absolutely bricking it but please god it all ok I might have some relief after !!  

fifty, dolphin and kappa- hope your all well x


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...Sorry you're feeling pants 
I have to take "pred" when my asthmas bad but never felt weird on it...but I only have it for a short time.
Could you maybe get a sick note from your GP for a couple of weeks?
Scan on Friday hun.....soooo exciting!!! 
Brno is in Czech Republic hun...
Ah you missed my funny stories!...you should spend a day in my life hun it's slightly mental! 
My MIL got drunk last week (she's 71) and turned off his Dad's Stanna stairlift so he couldn't get downstairs!!.....got a heavy breathing phone call of my FIL asking if we could go down and switch it back on!  
Where is "Filthy"?....must be a good price on veg at her local supermarket!! 
I don't do ********....people always telling me to but it just never appealed to me tbh...
But love chatting to my friends on here..


----------



## ustoget

Haha I would love to spend a day in your life sounds Hilarous !!!

I didn't get any side effects for the first 2 weeks but then it hit me.. I'm prone to anxiety anyway so apparently it's highlights it... Lucky me. Shame coz I was feeling so upbeat and now I keep going into depressions :-(

Czech rep.. Sounds amazing.. So glad your all book up now  

Yeah where are u filthy !!??


----------



## jenni01

Just think...on Friday you're going to see your baby/babies for the first time!!
After everything that you've gone through to get where you are today hun you should look in the mirror and see how amazing you are.. 
You haven't given up...you've kept fighting to get you're family...you will be fantastic parent's because your child/children are so wanted and so special.. 
Yes you will have "down" days but soon you'll be swamped in nappies, pooh, pee, puke!!...and when your little monster looks up at you after peeing on your favourite shoes with that gummy grin....it will all have been worthwhile  
Be proud of yourself OK...
In fact we should all be very proud of ourselves!! 
P.s....Checked out Skyscanner...good prices!!...thanks..x


----------



## ustoget

Thanks Jenni.. That's was so lovely, nearly broke down in tears at my desk lol
God I hope your right !!!
And yep we all should bo so proud of ourselves.. Every one of us


----------



## Cloudy

Ah thanks for worrying about me ladies: I work for the council so quite used to being told what a "cushy" job I have, and how we get "paid enough" and having to smile it off. It was just a bit more extreme yesterday, and even more galling that I was working a 12 hour day, but only being paid for 8 hours of it as we don't have any budget for overtime  

I love my moderating job on here, but I cover quite a few threads and we have to read every post - in fact the lovely Angelica Wales will be reading this thinking I'm in drama queen mode again   

Ustoget - if you aren't well sign yourself off sick. You can have as much time off as you want when pregnant and they cant say anything. You and little U are priority xxx

Oscar - hope you got the mortgage sorted! If you were local to us I could have got Mr C to help you (he is a trained mortgage advisor) xxx

Jenni - wow, October will be here before you know it. I was hoping that would be when we could go, but ot all comes down to when we do our last FET and if i do a long DR or not. It would be good though because i would probably be on my own for most of it!xxx

Kazzzeee - I'm surprised you have any blood left!   Glad your manager is being good to you xxx

Mogg, Fifty and Kappa - hope you are all ok   Although I really feel like u have forgotten someone....  

Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Always stalking cloudy  

Angelica 
xx


----------



## kazzzee

*Cloudy* is great *Angelica*, she gets a collective thumbs up from us Limbo-landers

They left me with some blood *Cloudy*  Just took enough to confirm I had ovulated, which I knew anyway because I felt it! Now I'm just awaiting my immune test results...

I had acupuncture tonight and spent the whole time with an itchy face that I couldn't scratch. Does rather interfere with the relaxation!


----------



## jenni01

Morning my vivacious, amazing friends! 
Angelica....I second Kazzee....Cloudy is fantastic!!....she has so much going on in her life with nasty people at her job and keeping upto date with all of us but she takes time to treat us all individually....I think if you do a moderator of the month it should be "Cloudy!!" 
Cloudy....I'm so sorry that it's all so muddled for you, check ups and consultations 
You will get answers soon hun and then you can be out of Limbo land and be starting the Mummy March!
Although it would be lovely to see you in Brno I actually hope for you that you don't have to go.....you know what I mean!
Ustoget...How are you feeling today hun?...just think...2 more sleeps!! 
Kazzee...Where you wiggling your lips like Elvis during your acupuncture!! 
Oscar...Mogg...Filthy...Dolphins...Kappa 
I got "the text" yesterday from the STD clinic....we're both all clear of any STD's!!!!....so now just need the letters to send to the clinic..
So nice to start my day without "Syphilis!!" 
Have a good day everyone


----------



## mogg77

Jenni you're gonorrhea free- that's wonderful news   your fils stairlift tale sounds like a sitcom!
Cloudy our lovely receptionist came to us from a council housing job- she can stay calm and keep smiling or even having a laugh with them whatever our clients throw at her, must be good training! 
Ustoget not long now and I know exactly how you must be feeling, best of luck it'll all be fine! Ps I second having some time off if at all possible, 'bit of cash in the attic' from  the sofa will calm you right down!
Oscar how are you feeling? My nausea comes and goes, feel fine today but yucky last night? Tiredness and being staaaarrrving all the time seems permanent though! 
I have told parents in law, fil asked if I would make Mr moggs stepmum godmother, to keep the bonds strong, which I'm delighted to. She's not a whole lot older than me and lovely.
Fifty hope your feeling better, I think you've given me your cold!
Kazzeee hope these tests give you something constructive to work with, and that you can get going again soon with greater confidence.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies!!

I'm so sh!t at checking in at the moment!! 

Moggs-sorry for passing on my germs!! But hooray about the scan!! That's excellent news and I'm really thrilled for you!! I have been bed ridden all weekend and still feeling like [email protected]!! 

Jenni- glad to see your are wart free! Always a bonus! 

Cloudy- hello my lovely! As long as you didn't forget me I'm happy! 

Ustoget- hope you're ok!stay positive!!! 

Hello to everyone else!

No letter yet re op date! I'm at the point I want it over with! Me and dh are not in the best of places at the moment. Does anyone sometimes feel like they are lodgers!?? Well we are at that point I think. May be its because we are waiting on the surgery? I don't know...  limbo land can suck! 

Got my mum here for the bank holiday weekend! So I'm making sure we are going out and about! But weather is pants here!! 

I really have not a lot to report. Everything is on hold! Although can I just say that someone I worked with yesterday thought I was in my early twenties!! Best compliment I've ever had lmao!!

Xx


----------



## ustoget

Hey Girls,
cloudy - everyone's right your doing a great Job.. just wish you had more time for your self sometimes but I know you like to keep busy 
Trust me if I feel like I need time off I will.. I've been loyal enough to this company so deserve it. With the sadness and agitation though I would just sit at home crying I think :-( anyway that's seems to have taken a back seat and the nausea and complete exhaustion has hit today so really happy about that actually.. real symptoms rather than drug induced issues.

Jenni and cloudy. Wouldn't that just be great if you could meet in Czech. this place really is amazing.

Oscar - any news on the mortgage yet?

kazzee - I can't stay still if im told so always have something itching when I go.. he's learnt its best just to talk to me for an hour now to take my mind of it.. no chance I would sleep anyway. when are you getting your results ? what would they need to do if they find immunes pre cycle.. I had al my treatment during so didn't hold anything up but suppose I never had the full Monty.

Jenni - yay all clear.. no std..  
yep 2 more sleeps.. good this wait is so much harder than the 2ww and I didn't think that would be possible. getting slightly excited now too but need to keep reminding myself to not be complacent  

fifty - yep we go through the same thing, just leading abit of different lives, especially with his shifts etc.. you need to have a date night and get back on track.. let him take you out somewhere nice and try and forgot about the op for an evening.. but I get that everything on hold feeling, we have all been there so completely understand. it can literally be the most annoying thing ever and you can't control it. I think that's the hardest things.. no control !!! well done with the age comment


----------



## ustoget

oh also I forgot to ask.. Mel brown my nutritionist has a client that wants to talk to someone about serum (i only went for hysto) as shes thinking of going there. Im sure someone on here went there ?? If so are you willing for me to give her your email address??


----------



## oscar13

Afternoon lovely ladies!!

Cloudy, you are a sweetheart, thank you for thinking of us with the mortgage. Hope ypu have had a better day today with less sh*tty people xx

Ustoget, good to hear the agitation has eased! Not long now and have everything crossed ready xx

Fifty, me and my OH have definitely had our ups and downs durimg this journey. Just try to keep talking and I agree with ustoget about having date night. Hope your wait isn't too much longer xxx

Jenni, whoop whoop for being STD free!

Mogg (+mini mogg), Kazzeee, kappa, dolphins sending love xxx

Afm, back to feeling totally normal today, no sickness and boobs less painful. Mortgage stuff on hold again at mo as unfortunately the people we are buying from just got gazumped so have to wait for them to find another property now!!


----------



## jenni01

Oscar..You've got a lot going on at the moment hun!...remember to look after yourself first and then everything else will fall into place.. 
Ustoget...I'm glad you're a bit perkier today and that you will take the time off if need be..
Filthy...I'm no-one to say about up's and down's in a relationship as you all know about what happened with me and mine!
But I also think that a date night would be good for you!!...Oooh you could do that thing where you meet up in a hotel bar and pretend you don't know each other!!!....you could wear a wig and use a false name like "Fee fee la Foof!" and he could be "Mr Big!"....just make sure you both turn up at the same time cos you may end up getting chatted up and then it's a whole new ball game!!... 
Yes it's true...I'm clear of all sexual diseases....personally I'm putting this down to living a puritan lifestyle and also being a virgin before I met DH!!.... 
Now if you believe that you're mad!!


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni your posts always make me laugh   fe fe la foof  

Oscar glad you are having a normal day! That's bad news about the chain - nothing is ever simple, is it. 

Ustoget  From what I remember its if the Th1 and Th2 cytokines come back wrong they will treat them over a few months. Usually a dose of Humera and then if that doesn't work another dose, and if that doesn't work they move to IVIG, at least I think that's how it works. Everything else is treated during the cycle/pregnancy. I'm not completely clued up on what the cytokines are all about. I think it's to do with your body attacking the embryo but I'm sure there is more to it if they have to address it early on. 

Fifty I'm sorry you are going through a hard time with OH. It must be very hard for you. Especially with everything up in the air. I'm always being IDed and I'm 40. If only my insides were as young as my outsides look! 

Mogg what a lovely idea to make step mum God mother. That baby is going to be so loved xx

Tonight I'm meeting a girl I met when cycling in January, will be good to have a catch up and compare notes on where we've got to.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I've had treatment at Serum!!!


----------



## Cloudy

Ah ladies thank you, don't be too nice to me, I'm not used to it, it will make me cry  

Kazzzee - i hope you have a lovely time tonight   

Jen - are, I love the fact you are clap free, do you get a sticker  

Oscar - oh no, sorry to hear that. It's never straightforward is it. Fingers crossed they find something soon!  

Ustoget - in the nicest possibly way I am glad you feel sick!  

Fifty - sorry you are having a tough time with Mr F. I was going to suggest a date night, and was thinking more dinner or a film, but Jens rendezvous idea sounds better!  

Mogg - are that's definitely a lovely idea for baby Moggs godmother, and for Mr Moggs family too  

Well, the hospital was a bit of a let down. Apparently they aren't actually sure if I have an inversion or an insertion, and only the genetic experts can really say what it all means. Although we have been warned I might have to have another lot of bloods and they might not actually know what the implications are of whatever it is. They have told us to stop TTC and not use the last frostie until we know what's what. We are seeing the genetic counsellor in a few weeks, but that's apparently just to explain how the process of testing and prediction works. It looks like I might be the first limbo-er to have a full year here!

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

*Cloudy* I've just seen your diary so I know you are feeling really unhappy about everything. It's frustrating when you are just waiting and the people you are seeing aren't telling you anything. Like Fifty you just want answers but nobody seems to want to put their money on it. I think the only thing to be grateful for is the fact that they can identify these issues and you will have options when you do finally get to see the right person. It's just frustrating to have to wait so long - especially when we are paying a small fortune for it all xxx


----------



## ustoget

Sorry cloudy.. Wish we could give u the answers snd make it all better !! Like kazzee says hopefully after the frustrating wait u will find out something that will help solve the puzzle  

Oscar- how frustrating!!! that's actually illegal now isn't it!!?? U should put a complaint in with the agents.maybe not actually .., just keep calm and it will happen and try and enjoy the time u have in peace before the craziness happens.

Jenni- your role play idea reminds me of 'modern family' it's hilarous !! I was defo not a virgin when I meet my dh too  

Kazzee- well good luck, are we hoping they find something that needs to be treated but nothing that will delay treatment then ??

Moggs- such a lovely idea to make Mr moggs step mum godmother.. Keeping that bond strong will be as important for u as for them ... 
By the way I'm starving all the time too.. I'm mean all the time but most foods are making me feel sick, what I really want is to just eat 20 duck Chinese duck pancakes   a wimpy and chocolate brownie with ice cream.. Unfortunately all are on the not allowed list!


----------



## kazzzee

*Ustoget* I kind of want it to be something they can fix and if that means a slight delay that's ok. I'm scared it'll be a seven month delay though - which I definitely don't have the time for given that I turn 41 in October. But equally now it's almost upon me the idea of starting stimming in May actually freaks me out a bit. One thing about limbo land is that there are no expectations, just waiting. No fears that it hasn't worked. I'm not sure I'm ready to face the next cycle - although maybe I'm just preparing myself for a delay. Expect the worse and it won't be that bad...

Also starving all the time - although I think eating is more of a habit. I tend to eat nuts all day at work even when I'm not hungry just out of habit. Having something to munch on. Need to try and cut back on the snacking! I blame last week in Edinburgh - we were given three course meals at lunch and dinner!!! And snacks during the day - organised by people who think we should be twice as wide 

Was great to meet up with my friend from my January cycle yesterday. We have a lot of things in common and it's great to have someone who gets it in your life. especially since she's local


----------



## ustoget

kazzee I was exactly the same... stressing how long I had to wait and then all of a sudden it was happening and I felt like I hadn't had enough time lol
Don't be hard on yourself..your bound to feel like that.. its hard work waiting and doing nothing  but once your in your cycle there's no turning back and you start preparing yourself for the heart break and that's a whole new kinda emotion.
Well I know what im hoping for now for you so heres some good luck sprinkles for you


----------



## jenni01

Bloody Dog! 
12am tip tap on the floor...needs a wee....2am...same...4am Urgh I give up wish she was a goldfish! 
At least we named her right "Little B" stands for Little Bxtch!..
But at least I can catch up!
Kazzee....It must have been nice to see your friend!...but don't be upset about being in Limbo still...it's best that things are done right so that you have the optimum chance of success 
Cloudy....I think that same message applies to you too....it's so hard "waiting"...we are go to and go get girls and it's so hard and frustrating not being able to be in control!!
Filthy....Sorry you've been poorly sickey bad hun 
Oscar....I hope that your move isn't bringing up to many headaches!!....try to stay calm 
Moggs...Hello hun...hows you?.. 
Ustoget.....I LOVE Modern Family!!!....so so funny!...Yep I remember they did that as well!!...maybe that's where I got the idea from!..
Today's the day Ustoget!!!!!!.....You iz gonna see your baby/babies girlfriend!!!(please do accent in your head it sounds better!!) 
What time is your appointment?....
AFM: Just waiting for DH to get up so I can "Pinch, punch first of the month..no return's" him...
So far the score is 4-0 to me!!
This has been going on for our whole relationship!!...sad I no but we're very competitive!!
Have a good day everyone!!!
Good luck Ustoget!!!!.....   
Oscar...7 more sleeps to your scan!!


----------



## ustoget

Morning Jenni,
5am wowsa I would be in a massive mood all day if i didn't get my sleep.. Sorry honey !! I love the competiveness of pinch and punch.. Hope u get him...

Yep today's the day eeek it's at 12.45pm in Coventry so quite a drive, got a blood test first to check my thyroids as still losing abit if wait plus how I was feeling last week, then dh is cleaning the house ( ) then off we go   Will let u all know later x


----------



## oscar13

Morning all!

Lovely Jenni you always start my day with a smile so thank you!

Ustoget, just want to wish you luck today (((()))).

Love and hugs all round and will catch up properly later xxx


----------



## kazzzee

It certainly is true that when you are TTC everyone around you is getting pregnant. Last night at Rock Choir my Rock Choir leader announced she is pregnant. And tonight I'm meeting my old flatmate who is pregnant right now. She's due in August and the Rock Choir lady is due in December. Please let me be pregnant by the time they have their babies! This is hard isn't it  I do feel happy for them - my ex flatmate thought she was going to need IVF but fell pregnant. It's the same with those of you who are pregnant - when it's against the odds it makes us all have hope for ourselves. But it's so easy for some people. It makes you wonder what's wrong with you, even if you know what is wrong with you! 

Oh well. Life goes on. 

Ustoget thanks for your notes below - you are completely correct  Can't wait for the next chapter! Good luck for your appointment. What will they do if your thyroid is playing up? 

Jenni did you win the first of the month battle? How did it get to be May already! 

Oscar hope everything is good  

FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee -   with your friends, I know what you mean. I sent a "congratulations" text to my friend yesterday and she responded with "thanks, I can't wait to finish work!" Oh, and yes, she does know about our problems!     

Oscar  

Ustoget   thinking of you xxx

Jen - hope you won! Our cats always destroy our sleep, last week they were chasing each other around the garden knocking all the deck chairs over making a right racket - thought we were being broken in to!  

Thank you ladies, I'm trying to focus on my holiday - we go a week tomorrow so loads to do and think about! Sadly stupid endo/adeno/period is trying to ruin my life again, but hopefully it means that I will be healthy for our holiday!  

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Good luck ustoget! But I dare say you're en route by now....
Jenni my dog has been my saving grace .. HOWEVER he is also making me feel guilty about lack of walks now it's just me- where do they learn to sigh like that and look so dejected- I swear if he could use the phone he'd be on to the rspca about it! So am meeting a dog walker today to do three a week while I'm at work to take pressure off. 
I'm ok , off work today but working a bit from home, unfortunately have surrendered to googling everything I shouldn't!   I need the iPad confiscating! So feeling pretty down, need Mr mogg here to talk sense into me! But have my sis staying the weekend so that'll help some. 
Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## Cloudy

Ah honey   glad your Sister is coming   Sorry you are feeling down, but it's completely understandable, so don't beat yourself up Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Hey all,
Wow I can't believe how well that went !!
2 sacs, 2 embies and 2 heartbeats !!!!


----------



## Cloudy

O M G!!!! 

I have been checking every 5 minutes - that's incredibly amazing news! What's your edd?

Ah, I bet you are soo happy and excited xxx


----------



## mogg77

Amazing!!!       how was it, any tears   I was a wreck!


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop!!!! Congratulations sweetheart. You must be ecstatic, I am so pleased for you. How are you feeling xxx


----------



## ustoget

Thanks Oscar, moggs and cloudy ...Yep there were tears for sure !!!


They didn't actually  give me due date..tto be honest prof Quenby actually done the scan herself and she wa so excited she nearly forgot to measure them til I mentioned it  lol
So only have date from  calculator but think it comes forward as its twins .. So will be end November, fingers crossed they both keep growing..

She said with all the extra support I'm on she would be suprised if I misscarriaged !!! Can't believe she actually said that but felt great to hear 

How am I feeling.. Completely wiped and off to Accupunture now and then pjs and then snuggle up... We both have massive smiles on our faces but exhausted from all the broken nights sleep and all the emotions today. Hopefully we can relax abit now.

Thanks everyone for all your support x


----------



## kazzzee

Excellent news *ustoget* you secretly thought it was twins didn't you  would the edd be in December? I'm presuming you and *Mogg* and *Oscar* are all around that time. Is that right?

*Mogg* it's funny that you have dogs, with a name like Mogg I always thought you'd be a cat person  hope you feel a bit better with your sister around. Will be good to be occupied with someone to talk to - we only turn to Google when we don't have someone or something else to keep us busy.

*Cloudy* I just think that even people who know about our Infertility don't really understand why it doesn't work. when I told my friend at work about it she was convinced the first round would work, I never really expected it to. I think unless you've been there you never really get it.


----------



## Cloudy

I agree with Kazzzee - I thought Mogg would be a cat person too  

Ustoget - Ahh, really nice that it was the Prof who did it, must be nice for her to see the good side of her work! I bet you will sleep well tonight!  

Kazzzee - its weird how different people deal with us isnt it. Mr C went out for a few drinks tonight and one of his friends (who isnt normally known for his sensitivity) but he actually said "Please dont tell me that X sent you the text with the scan picture?! What a total insensitive tool!". Its nice to know its not just us being over-sensitive sometimes because i do often tend to blame myself for being too soft!

Hope everyone has a nice/relaxing holiday weekend planned  

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...Yay!!!!!.. I knew it twinnies!!!!...     
how are you??..silly question!!.. you're over the bloody moon!!!
OMG...tears in my eyes!!!
Mogg...your doggie will be missing his Daddy too...its good that you're seeing a dog walker hun...it will at least knacker him/her out!!
I'm sorry you feel so lonely....my words won't help you but for such a special and loving relationship that you and Mr Moggs had, that will never go away...he will be your guiding hand and will be touching your heart for the rest of yours and your babies life. 
On my phone but will catch up tomorrow..xx


----------



## ustoget

Thanks everyone.. Had a good sleep but woke up at 6am as to excited  

Edd is 21st dec kazzee but I think with twins u only go to 36 or 37 weeks so that makes it end November I think. So hard to to think so far ahead now but we feel we still need to keep our feet on the ground and heads strong .. Next scan is in the 12th so not too long to wait this time... And got my clexane injections to keep me occupied!!

Moggs- I'm so sorry your feeling lonely, I just can't even comprehend what u have gone through this year , u are one hell of a strong women !!! But jenni is right Mr moggs Is going to be watching over u and guided u through this ... I just know it  
When's your edd ?

Oscar- how are u feeling?

Jenni- hope your getting a sleep in this morning, did u get dh yesterday ??

Cloudy - sorry your suffering at the mo but hope it ends for your hols.. U deserve an amazing holiday !! Where are u going again ??

Kazzee- any results yet? Re thyroids, I have no idea what they will do if resukts come back showing something. I'm the lightess weight I've been in my adult life which is crazy coz I'm constantly hungrey and eating every 2 hours now.. I'm sure it will hit me soon.

Fifty- hope your feeling better ?


----------



## oscar13

Morning ustoget! I'm not surprised you are excited!! I bet the smile is firmly on your face today xxx

I have woken up without painful boobs or nausea.....you think I would be happy but there is always that niggling worry....roll on next friday!! According to the date of EC my EDD will be 17th Dec.

Mogg, I agree, you are so amazingly strong! I reckon if you talk to Mr Mogg you will hear his answers. He is there helping you, you might just have to listen a bit harder. Hope you have a good weekend with your sister. Sending love and strength your way xx

Cloudy, hope you have an amazing holiday full of R+R, you have earnt it!

Jen, I hope you managed to get a bit more sleep today! I love my dog to bits but he can be demanding, I've really missed him this week.....sent him off to my parents as I was having the bathroom done in the house and having workmen here would have driven him nuts.

Fifty, I hope things are improving with OH. Did you take up Jens suggestion!?!? Xx

Kaz, fingers crossed this next  cycle goes smoothly for you xx

To all the limbo ladies, can I just say thanks again for letting me stay even once I was out of limbo......I know this was meant to be cycle/preganacy free originally but I can't imagine not having you guys to chat to anymore x


----------



## jenni01

OK...foot firmly down now!!!...
NO more talk of you leaving Limbo...you're pregnant and it's that positivity that we need!!
So you're not leaving until we're all grandparents!! 
Yes got a bit more sleep!!... I'd had a crxap day and caved into a bottle of wine...so that helped!!
Oh yes I got DH!!!..5-0... to me!!
Off to work soon but will catch up tomorrow...
Have a good day everyone!!!!


----------



## ustoget

Thanks jenni, I don't know what I would do without u guys   

Oscar- me too, literally have felt like I want to vomit constantly for the last 2 days but this morning nothing. Had Accupunture last night which might if helped but he said the anxiety would of made me feel sick too so might be the relief tgats making me feel better.. By the way prof quenby said the the prednisolone stops u throwing up.. Apparently it's actually used for pregnant women Who gave really bad vomiting.. So don't worry about not being sick and the fact that u were before is a really strong sign!!
Roll on Friday so u can see your little bean/beans for the first time.. Hopefully bank hol weekend will make it go abit quicker for u!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello!!!

So happy to hear all the good news on this thread. It really is lovely and gives us all hope! 

I'm feeling a lot better ladies. Got my mum here for the weekend. Just heading to the gym whilst she has a sleep in! 

I will catch up properly soon I promise. It's just all go at the moment! Things are ok with dh... Better than what they were anyway! 

Hope you all doing good!!! Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Morning! I'm a worker today too- and I never work Monday's so bank hols a bit of a nonevent for me! 
Thanks for the kind words about Mr moggs, I've actually been writing to him but makes me a bit sobby so I don't do it too often! But the dog gives me a doggy cuddle when I'm sad, and yes I was a cat person- until I got a dog, then I switched teams! ( mog is my real (shortened) name)
Ustoget and Oscar, I've not really been ill much at all, just a bit of nausea but not often and off eating a lot of foods- my mum didn't get ill with her first so I'm trying not to worry but you can't help it can you?
Glad your feeling better fifty, mines easing too today- not enough for the gymn tho but I'm a lazy cow!
Jenni you'll have to let him win next or he'll feel emasculated! 
Cloudy it was the same for me, you try not to be over sensitive, I've had friends shoving babies at me 'because it's catching!' Clients moaning about the inconvenience of getting pregnant because they had to postpone appointments( I'm a tattooist) another friend who gets pregnant 'at the drop of a hat!' Another , despite using spermicide , a cap and having a coil! I said her hubby should sell his soilders! and yes on my first round of IVF people were asking the due date like it was a done deal!
Ps my edd is 6th dec x


----------



## kazzzee

Look. Buzzfeed gets us:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/devonh4ad94b5be/ttc-or-gtfo?bffb&utm_term=4ldqpgp#4ldqpgp

Spot on don't you think?

/links


----------



## oscar13

Brilliant.....they nailed it!!


----------



## sfg29

Hi Ladies

Can I join in?  Just been reading the last couple of pages and I think you guys are just the tonic I need to get over my BFN on Thursday  

Hope everyone is having a super BH weekend and congrats to those with BFP's!

AFM, trying to figure out what our next step is.  We've got 4 frosties at Gennet so I'm hoping we can defrost 2 in July/Aug.  In the meantime, I am self medicating with a bottle of fizz - it is a BH after all, and oh how I missed the bubbles!  I've come to the conclusion my body deserves a treat after being so good for the past 4 months so I figured one slip up is allowed  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

*Sfg* glad you found us, but sorry for the circumstances. We all know what you are going through right now though as we've all been there! Enjoy the slip up and don't feel guilty


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi sfg

Welcome to the madhouse! We are a lovely bunch! Sorry about bfn and enjoy those bubbles! 

You are an ideal candidate to tell me about gennet as we are looking to them for our next cycle so any experiences good or bad please share with me if you want! 

Enjoy the bank holiday! I've been on a huge shopping spree today and got a few pairs of heels and tons of make up! 

Being a girly girl for a change xx


----------



## kazzzee

I'm having a crazy busy day, went to see a car that we found on autotrader that just happened to be at the house opposite my dad's (what are the chances). Just driven all the way to the other side of London to see another car. And this evening I'm going to a friend's engagement party in Essex. Tomorrow I'll need a day off from car hunting!


----------



## ustoget

Sfg, just a quick one as running out.. Wanted to say sirry for your bfn.. Like kazzee says unfortunately we have all been there and it's not nice at all!! 
I Hope we can help give u the advice, support and lift u need to get strong again and carry on


----------



## oscar13

Welcome Sfg, just sorry it is under these circumstances! I can't praise these women highly enough for the support they offer so you have come to a good place xx

A bottle of fizz is a great tonic for the BH, enjoy!!!!

Fifty, hope you enjoyed the shopping! I haven't been in ages......all money being stored for the move (if it ever happens) booooooo.

Kazzzzee, hope the car shopping has been positive. Whereabouts in Essex are you heading? 

Hope everyone is managing to enjoy the weekend? Jen and Mogg I hope work isn't too rough today xx


----------



## kazzzee

It's Canvey Island, near South End Oscar. We've been all over the place today! Currently heading towards Potters Bar!


----------



## Larkrise

Hope I can join you?  Have been in limbo land since November as first of all my immunes were too high and now my FSH and E2 are too high.  Am trying to keep positive that next month will be better but it's hard....

Hope everyone is having a lovely BH weekend.

LR x


----------



## sfg29

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome!   all round!

Well after a couple of glasses of fizz I had to stop as I was just not enjoying it anymore. I think my body has got used to not having any alcohol so now settled on the sofa with some squash - rock and roll!

Kazzzee - good luck with the car hunting.

Ustoget & Oscar - I think the support and advice from everyone on this site is amazing.  Nobody truly understands the journey we have to go through.  I was all twitchy and anxious when the site went down last week so whoever suggested a ** group previously, I think it's a good idea.

Fifty - I am happy to answer any questions you have as I cannot praise Gennet enough regarding my tx with them.  The level of service and care is second to none and much better than what I received from Care.  Gabriela was my co ordinator and Dr Danek was my consultant. We had our initial face to face consultation with Dr Danek in Feb and he was very thorough, enthusiastic and knowledgeable, going over my 1st NHS tx with Care in detail, to the point where the consultation lasted for nearly 3 hrs.  We decided on Gennet based on their success rates, cost and monitoring during stims can be done at their sister clinic, City Fertility in London as part of the package.  Also I chatted to a few ladies on the Gennet board here and they all had nothing but good things to say about them so we decided they were for us.  Plus, I also hear they do a 3 for 2 package and 10% discount off your next cycle.  The only negative thing I would say is that their communication can be hit and miss when you first start out but that's only because they prioritise ladies who are having actual treatment first.  Don't get wrong, they do reply to emails but just a few days later - my co-ordinator emailed me at 9pm last night so it gives you an idea how busy they are. 

Larkrise - welcome and sorry to hear you've been in limbo land since Nov, it must be so frustrating not having something to focus on.  I suspect I might have immune issues so I am now focusing on getting that checked out.  I hope you feel more positive soon Xxx


----------



## nuttynat1982

Hello! 

Can I join you? I'm in limbo - had 3 attempts of FET last year cancelled due to lining issues, had 2 hysteroscopys and see my gynae consultant on 13th May to find out if I can go back to Ivf department to try again or need more investigations/treatments x


----------



## Cloudy

Nat - welcome! Sorry you have had such a tough time   Keeping my fingers crossed that your time here is happy but quick!  

Sfg - welcome to you too! Sorry about your bfn   I used to be quite a big drinker in my youth, but since I have started this IVF stuff I am such a lightweight. 3 drinks and I'm done!  

LR - welcome to you too! Hope that your levels get sorted!  

Kazzzee - hopefully you will be having a rest at some point this weekend!  

Mogg - a tattooist! Wow, I bet that's interesting, I knew you were artistic. Do you have a lot of tattoos yourself? 

Oscar - I know you are worried about everything, but not long now until your scan   

Ustoget - glad you had a good chat with the Prof and glad you had a good acupuncture session! We go to the med, can't wait!  

Jen - hope you didnt get any mega smellies today   

Fifty - ooh, love heels! I brought a lovely pair of wedge sandals today, I love wedge sandals  

I hope everyone is ok and having a nice weekend   I have been shopping (again) but no handbags this week!  

P.s. Do we need to warn the Newbies that Jen will be holding them hostage when they get pregnant It's like Royston Vasey here, you will never leave!       (just a little League of Gentlemen reference there!)

Xxx


----------



## romymichelle

Limbo land - exactly! 
Feels like we have been in it since last October when my partner was diagnosed with hydrocalpix. And before that we had to wait what seemed like forever after a miscarriage. Thought we were finally getting somewhere but then she developed OHSS and so we are hoping for FET in a couple of months. 
Good luck to you all, it's bloody hard work!


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!
Firstly let me say Hello to our newbies!! 
May I point out "Sfg...Larkrise..NuttyNat and Romymichelle" that although "Cloudy" (not to now be voted moderator of the month) has suggested that I hold people hostage that I do in fact encourage people to stay and to pass on their positivity...to encourage us in our times of need...to be a shoulder to lean on....AND most importantly to talk about silly things that happen...like dog pooh, smelly people...etc!
But on a serious note (doesn't happen to often with me!!) you are more than welcome to join us 
We are a funny bunch but there's no end of emotional support and advice at hand!
Kazzee....So did you buy the car or just go out on the lash with your friend?!! 
Oscar...You haven't got long to wait at all for your scan hun!...hey what's a few more day's eh!...you can do it OK!!... 
Filthy....Are you fully better now?..but you must be if you've been shopping!!...and shoes as well!!...very jealous!!
Ustoget...I suppose that you and your hubby are still on cloud nine!!...have you told anyone about the twinnies? 
Moggs...I think writing letters is a good idea!...and your a tattooist!!...that's cool!!..I have a few of those!
AFM: Work was OK and some of the girl's from work want me to go out on 2nd June for a last hoorah! but just in the afternoon....mind you last time we did I ended up on the Tequila!!
It's a definite that we should all get together when possible....I open up more with you lot than I do with them!
Well it's raining here today so that calls for a snuggy bug dinner of Roast chicken and all the trimmings!
So I shall pop on later and see how everyone is....have a good day... 
Cloudy...Oh it's on girlfriend!!...get your new hand bag out and place it on the dance floor hun!


----------



## ustoget

Morning all,
Haha cloudy and Jen that's Hilarous.. Me, moggs and Oscar love being held hostage.. We all begged to stay when we got our bfp as couldn't bear the thought of going and everyone on here has been great about us staying and talking Preggie symptoms/no symptoms.. Maybe we feel although we have the best gift ever with our positives that it's stillearly days and that we will not be out of 'limbo land' until that 12-13 week scan or maybe not even til we hold our babies in our arms. My mum lost 2 babies very late in, one at 6minths and one at 7 months so I don't think the fear will ever leave me so I hope the newbies can understand and our need to stay with our lovely friends here!!?  Sorry moggs and Oscar if I'm speaking out if turn on your behalf's!

Moggs- I think that's a great idea to write to Mr moggs, I had a friend that opened an email address for her baby when she found out she was pregnant and started to send him email of how she was feeling etc. maybe u could do that for mini moggs and start telling him/her/them about your journey as and when u want to.. Just a thought, I might do it too!! Can't believe your a tattooist .. That's soooo cool, I have a template in my drawer thy I need doing but it's in thai so need to find a thai tattooist as I've been saying I'll do it the net time I go back but this ivf malarkey as kinda stopped that from happening and haven't gern back since we got married there 4 years ago :-(
By the way if both my twinnys keep strong I'll be due 30th nov as apparently you don't go passed 37weeks eeek, will be 5 days apart !!!

Fifty- glad your feeling better  

Jenni- why last horrah 2nd June.. U leaving? Yep your right we should defo meet up, well I was just thinking that If come November I end up with 2 healthy beautiful babies than I would love it if moggs would give me a tattoo to signify my journey .. What Ya think moggs??  Then anyone that want to come and meet can meet and we have at least a plan in place?? I'm not staying we can't meet sooner but at least we have something in place

Kazzee- did u get a car?? Can't believe u drive pass potters bar yesterday I live near there lol

Cloudy- when's your next meeting to get more info? Have u found out anything g more from your own research ?

Oscar- 4 more sleeps now isn't it!! As u said to me, I have everything crossed for u very tightly x 

Welcome nuttynat, larkrise, agh and romymichelle..xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Goodness me! What a lot of newbies - welcome *nuttynat, larkrise, sfh*, and *romymichelle*!

*Larkrise* I think you're on the ARGC thread aren't you? I'm waiting for the results of my monitoring cycle and expecting to have a lot of immune hold up. Should know next week.

*Ustoget* I should have waved when we passed potters bar! I'm getting bored of looking at cars now. We saw one ok and two bad yesterday. We're learning how to get out money's worth though. Basically seeing lots of different types of car. Some offer so much more than others.

*Jenni* I was just on the apple juice last night (which tends to be the drink of choice as it could pass for cider). Is the last hurrah before you head off to Prague (is that where you are going for the IVF - or was it somewhere else?) if we all had job titles on here you'd be Head of Comedy.

*Romymichelle* when do you think the FET will happen?

*Nuttynat* good luck for 13 May!

*Mogg* I wrote to my mum after I lost her a few years ago. It's also good to start a memory book. Not that you will ever forget him, but because sometimes it's nice to look through it, even if it makes you cry. Xxx

*Fifty* and *Cloudy* all this shopping!!! Doing your bit for the economy 

*Cloudy* I'm hoping for some rest but he's telling me about more cars to go and look at...

*Oscar* good luck for the scan - not long now. I remember you saying it coincided with the election.

AFM lovely party last night for my friend's engagement. Not drinking (haven't for months so I just don't now). Bit of dancing (although being careful due to the cyst, don't want it to rupture!) Got home just before 1 so it was a very long day what with driving all around to see cars. I'm glad it's a bank holiday - love Sundays when you don't have to go back to work the next day 

Lots of baby news yesterday... I did feel sorry for her having to get up, put a frock on, hair and make up, and go outside for photos (and that's just the baby princess having her hair and make up done! Not to mention Kate and Wills.)


----------



## mogg77

Wow loads of fresh faces- welcome everyone! This is a great thread for support ,whatever you're going thru 
Sfg  sorry for your bfn..... 
last time I tried a drink I got a hangover before I'd finished the glass! Used to love a few glasses of wine!

Ustoget I am in love with Thailand too, didn't you say you lived there? I spent 8 months there too, we wanted to marry on kho phi phi when we had the dosh....where in Thailand did you have yours? 
Of course would love to tattoo you but we'd hopefully need some serious babysitting at that point!
Oscar I have a fair few yes  

I saw something so awful yesterday, like hilariously bad, a young woman 7 months pregnant, fake tan, frosted pink lips, teetering gold heels, skintight dress, *** in one hand, cider in the other and a scowl! At about 6pm tottering along the street....I know I shouldn't laugh and think of the children but Good lord where do these people come from!?


----------



## kazzzee

That sounds horific Mogg! It would have made me so angry to see that!


----------



## jenni01

OMG Moggs!!... how dare you insult my sister!! 
Last hoorah cos then having no more booze!!
Kazzee...Apple juice!!.. but I'm glad you had fun!!
Ustoget...Are you 4 taking it easy today?.. 
I really love the idea of setting up an email account to your baby/babies....and photos would be good too!


----------



## Larkrise

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!  It's so good to be able to come somewhere where everyone understands what is happening with you.  My friends who know what I am doing are all amazingly supportive but they're all married and all have kids and the majority of them had no problems getting pregnant..  

Kazzzee - yes am on the argc thread too.  It's a mental clinic isn't it but the results speak for themselves.  Hopefully they will work wonders for us too..

I have always wanted a tattoo - got close to getting one in Vegas a year ago - but have out that on hold while doing all of this.

Hope you all have a lovely Sunday.  Weather not looking too bright at the moment but I hear tomorrow is going to be lovely!

LRx


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee hope your getting some rest today.. I'm about to go out for a big yummy toast and in gonna treat myself to a pud.. First bit of sugar since Xmas !!!

Moggs- yeah I used to live there in koh samui had a this boy formed to a couple of years when I was you get but then meet my husband and took him around an she feel in love too..We got married on samui and it was just close family and afew friends but it was perfect.. Haven't been back since and really miss it.  I'm now imagining u looking like jay von d.. I love her and Miami ink etc.. Used to be addictived to it.. are your days like that!?

Jenni- got u, **** up before the healthy plan starts.. U go girl.. Enjoy it as much as u can 

Larkrise- yeah close ones will never understand as much as they try unfortunately x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ladies I've just stuffed my face on an outing with my mum. She's gone home now! 

Had a really good weekend. Watched loads of movies, ate a fair amount of food and now fancy getting into my onesie and not budging for the rest of the day!

Dh is sat watching the footie.

I hope you all are having a good weekend! X


----------



## mogg77

I've booked a table for a roast with sis for 3pm- now brother has invited us for another, wahey!! Double roast Sunday


----------



## ustoget

I'm just back from my lunch.. 3 course including trio of puddings to share...yummy!!
Now absolutely knackered and can't keep my eyes open so in pjs and in bed while dh watches the footie


----------



## ustoget

Moggs double roast sounds amazing   Impressed !!!


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee - what movies did u watch, felt like I've seen everything and run out now


----------



## jenni01

Looks like we're all stuffing our faces and chilling out!!
Moggs...You're eating for two so the two roasts are fine 
I haven't even changed out of my P'Js!!... but who cares!!!
As for watching stuff we had recorded all of Blacklist and Walking Dead for October when I'm PUPO but we caved and watched Blacklist and are now watching Walking Dead!!!
Have a good chill out girls!!


----------



## Pickle123

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I hang with you in Limbo Land? My mind keeps changing like the wind about my next steps and it's driving me mad. I'm weighing up natural IVF vs DE and trying to figure out clinics is so hard! Thinking of Serum or perhaps CARE as short DE waiting lists.

Hope you're all having a nice BH weekend. I'll scroll back through posts later today to 'get to know' you all.

Pickle x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi pickle! 

You come hang out with us! I've had treatment at Argc and serum and now we are looking at Prague... So many choices it's hard to know what to do for the best! But if I was you I would certainly look at treatment abroad as a serious contender...xx 

Any questions you want to ask re serum fire away xx

I'm watching finding nemo ladies... Xx thinking about what I can eat next.... Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Goodness it has been busy on here and so many new faces.....welcome!!!

By the way I love "being kept prisoner" here....you won't find me trying to escape!

I've read so many posts on here that I have promptly forgotten everything......sorry!

Surfice to say I seem to recall lots of food, a fair bit of shopping, some TV/film watching and lots of discussion about tattoos andThailand....does that about sum it up? I have no tattoos although I did think about it when I was younger and in a lot better shape. 5 weeks in Thailand wasn't enough for me and would love to go back one day. Oh and I usee to be a great drinker, doubt I could handle more than 2 glasses (small) of wine now! 

Really hope everyone is having a wonderful weekend!

I have just had dinner (mum cooked!!) with my parents after we spent the day visiting my 5 day old neice! Feeling absolutely shattered now though. Just got home and trying to pick up the energy to walk my poor dog.


----------



## sfg29

Ladies I swear you guys are like my sisters from another mister!    Just wolfed down a massive roast chicken dinner with all the trimmings and now we've decided to go back to bed to watch a film on netflix. Bliss x

Mogg & Ustoget - well jel of your double roast and trio of puds! Think I'm going to ask DH to go out later to get me some ben & jerrys.

Jenni - The Walking Dead is one of my favourite tv shows and you're in for a treat this season.

Welcome Nutty, Romymichelle & Pickles!  Pickles I would second Fifty about considering tx abroad as you definitely get more for your money than most uk clinics.

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Just a flying visit to say hello and welcome to the new-new newbies 

And that I hope the oldies are ok...except Jen, For you I'm just plotting my revenge   

[Cloudy goes off to try and work out how to hack the FF system to change Jen's name to *Smelly Poo Poo Pants*...    ]

(p.s. Only joking Jen, love you really you crazy loon )

Xxx


----------



## Larkrise

No roast for me today unfortunately but will be having a BBQ with my folks tomorrow as hopefully the weather is going to be good.  So just about to make dinner for myself and then will be watching real housewives of Beverly Hills - my total guilty pleasure    

Have a great evening.

LRx


----------



## oscar13

Night all xx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning!!
Back to work today!!...I think I'll be like one of those animals that wont go through the door!!...the one that clings to the door frame!!.. 
Sfg:::LOVED IT!!...whens the next series on?...have you tried Blacklist? very very good!
Pickles:::Welcome to our group hun!!...I too am doing DE but in Brno at Reprofit...I go in October...when are you looking to start up again?
Larkrise:::Hope you had a nice night with The Beverley Housewifes!!...and enjoy your BBQ today!
Cloudy:::Oh Cloudy!!...where shall I begin??...now it's not nice to call people names and it's a lower form of wit!!...so I shall except you apology in advance and say love ya 2!!  
Filthy, Ustoget, Romymichelle, Nuttynat, Kappa, Dolphins, Kazzee and Mogg!!.... 
Have a good day everyone and have fun and takecare whatever you're doing!!
Love...Smelly Poo Poo Pants!!


----------



## kazzzee

We didn't rest, but we didn't see any cars yesterday either - well that's not entirely true, we did stop at a garage but they didn't have the one we were looking for. Instead of just relaxing at home we ended up driving all the way to Brighton on the scenic route through the Weald and the South Downs. Had dinner in Brighton and then got home at 11. I think we need to stay put today!

Lots of roast dinners yesterday. It is the best meal of the week.

Hi *Pickle123* I think you joined after I last posted - I'm sure we've talked endo in the past.

*Larkrise* fingers crossed we'll both get what we want at ARGC I can't wait to have my call following monitoring and immunes just so I know what to expect. I've been waiting so long even if I can't start straight away at least something will be happening!

What fun things have you all got planned for the bank holiday then - except for Jenni who has to work


----------



## ustoget

Hey girlies, 
Not much to say this end as just exhausted I can't even think straight... Still in bed and trying to get up, at parents today for jamie oliver Turkey and leek pie (it's amazing everyone has to make it) and just chilling.
Hope everyone's well, sorry u had to go to work jenni poo poo, I think I'll be the same as u t'mo not Wanting to go.

Sorry for no personals .. #braindead


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ladies,

It's been non stop since getting out of bed. Gym, sorting out a flat tyre, meal prepping and now baking... And I've still got a list of stuff to do!!

Got the music on loud and me and dh are in a jokey mood! We have had a good weekend this weekend! 

Have a happy bank holiday!! When's the next one again....


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Urrggghhhhhh.... That Monday feeling... On a Tuesday


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry I haven't had chance to do personals, hopefully I should be home at a reasonable hour this evening and will get chance to catch up!

Hope everyones Monday/Tuesday is ok  

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Your right fifty.. But at least is only a 4 day week  
Hope u got your list finished


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning all!


I'm self employed and worked as normal yesterday. I have a performing arts school and only ha e Friday off this week! no rest for the wicked


----------



## mogg77

Same nuttynat, I worked from home yesterday an five days ahead of me!   good job I like my work!
The rest of you will be getting confused all week now what day it is!


----------



## ustoget

I'm so bored at my desk.. Ahhhhhh
Nothing to do as really quiet at the mo but suppose that's a good thing for me to be honest. Just means the day really drags !!!


----------



## sfg29

I know how you feel ustoget, I've been bored since 2pm! I had to work yesterday and now I can't be arsed to do anything! Sod it I'm going home at 4.30 😉 xxx


----------



## ustoget

Wish I could sfg.. I'm literally sitting at my desk staring at the ceiling.. Luckily my boss has been in meetings all day haha


----------



## jenni01

Somebody shackle me to my chair before I kill a customer!! 
Urgh this beeping flipping bxtch!!..
On my break now so I shall compose myself for round two!!!
Off tomoz so I'll catch up then my little loves!!!


----------



## Zombie

Hello! Can I join in LimboLand please?

We've just been through IVF round two and it was unsuccessful, so now playing the waiting game again while we wait for a follow up appointment to come through so that we can start again and use up the frosties we have on ice.

I'm seriously bored with waiting... Waiting for referrals.. Waiting for tests... Waiting for test results... Waiting for a period... Waiting for clomid to work... Waiting for appointments... Waiting for other referrals... Waiting on a waiting list for ivf... Waiting for a period... Waiting for treatment... The two week wait... Having to wait 3 months after MC to try again... Waiting for another period... Waiting for down reg... Waiting for stimms... The two week wait again... BFN so now waiting for another appointment and then I'm sure we'll have another wait to start our next treatment. I mean, I'm getting older here!! Not that I'm ancient, but seriously, I'm
impatient and want some semblance of a life back! Of course I also want a healthy baby, but why is it that everyone I know is allowed both and my destiny appears to be just to wait...?

Soz, total rant there!! I'm not normally this mental, promise!


----------



## kazzzee

Totally know how you feel *Mungobungo*. At least over here we all feel that way - or have felt that way  Right now I'm frustrated because I've been waiting for ages and I'm on the cusp of finally getting news that will give me an idea of what's next and potentially the chance to go again, but I could be waiting for another week 

*Jenni* what is it with some people  I bet that some of the customers you have to deal with are as bad as some of the horrible people who leave comments on the website I work for. People online (not people like us) think they can say anything because there are no repercussions because they are incignito. In shops I bet people talk down to you in a similar way - but it must be worse when it's to your face and you just have to bite your tongue.

You lot are funny wanting to leave the office. I didn't have time to be bored today  Glad it's a four day week though!

As you will gather from above I've still not had any news from ARGC about my immune results. This is doubly annoying because another girl who's also waiting and is due to get AF at the same time as me has been told that her immunes have arrived but there's a one week wait until they will call - which will be too late for us to start in May


----------



## ustoget

Hi mungobungo,
Please don't give up hope, I had a mc on my first cycle and then 3 failed fets month after month but am now 7weeks pregnant from my fifth go... I felt the lowest I've ever felt at Xmas but my brilliant friends in limbo land helped me get strong again and I hope we can do the same for u !!

Kazzee- can't u called and shout abit ??

Jenni- god people are so rude sometimes.... Hope u won round 2!

Hoped erode else is good, I'm going to sleep now lol


----------



## Cloudy

Hello everyone! Think I have a lot to catch up on so will do my best!  

Ustoget - sleep well, and in the nicest possible way I'm glad you are tired, it means your body is working extra hard as a baby making machine  

Kazzzee - sorry you are in results-limbo. Is it worth calling them anyway and explaining that it might be too late if you don't know soon  

Mungobungo - sorry you are sick of waiting, and don't worry even if you are a bit crazy we are very welcoming to loons, crazies and nutters. In fact it's kind if the limbo land membership rules  

Jen - did you win? I bet you did! If not tell us who she is and we can gang up on her for you 

Sfg29 - welcome! If you like food and films you will fit in really well here   

Mogg - I think the writing to Mr Mogg is a lovely idea, I can imagine it will break your heart, but hopefully some days it will make you smile and give you comfort too   

Nat - ooh, i used to want to be on the stage. I could act ok, sing in a passable fashion, but dance like an octopus wearing rollerblades on an ice rink   One day I will get back into am-dram, but not at the moment, I've already been told off by people for doing too much as it is!

Filthy - glad you had a good weekend and sorry of today is rubbish  

Pickle - welcome! I too am looking at going abroad (I would like to go when Jen goes actually, but don't tell her, she thinks I don't like her!) I'm thinking reprofit in Brno so please feel free to chat away about abroad stuff  

Larkrise - hope you didn't get rained on during your BBQ!   

Oscar - hope you feel tired too due to your body being busy growing that little bean  

Everyone I missed - loads of love and sorry for missing you off, it's took me about an hour to do this little update!

AFM - my stay in land of Limbo is probably going to be further extended!   I have seen an endo surgeon today and he is going to do a lap/hyst exploitation and see what's going on. Depending what he finds he may then refer me on to a specialist centre (which is what I think I need actually) and hopefully this surgery can be done in the next two months. To be honest, with all the chromosome stuff going on I can't see it delaying anything too much....I hope!  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hey lovely ladies and welcome all newbies!!

Sorry I'm not beingbvery sociable or keeping up with personals..........Cloudy, your wish is my command - I have been absolutely shattered the last few days and so bloated and acidy that I am in quite a bit of pain.... but I'm not moaning I promise!!!

Cloudy and Kaz, I am sorry you stay in limboland may be getting extended a bit but hopefully it means you will be tiptop baby making machines when the time comes xxxx

Love to everyone else, I will try to do better with personals tomorrow xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
There was no round two!!...cos I'm on the Checkouts it was done and dusted!...well until I went downstairs after my break....the cheeky cow complained about me!
But luckily I'd anticipated it before hand and told my supervisor at the time it happened and my next customer backed me up by saying how rude the woman was..
It has though seriously made me evaluate my job....
I'm a really cheerful person and I go out of my way for customers (not like some miserable operators!) and I even have my regular customers waiting to be served by me but people just seem to be getting ruder!
Yesterday I really just wanted to say what I thought to this woman and then say stuff your job and walk out!
I've spoken to DH and have decided that if I'm lucky and my tx works then after my maternity I'm going to specify what shifts I want or just get another job..
It's just not worth the hassel!


----------



## jenni01

Anyway!!!!
Back to the important women in my life!!
Mungobungo:::Welcome hun...I'm sorry for what you have gone through hun 
It is so very hard like you say waiting and building your hopes up each time but like Ustoget said you will get there.... 
Kazzee:::Can you not just call them and push them for answers?...
Cloudy:::Have you been given a date for the lap/hysto?...cos at least then you will feel that things are moving forward for you a bit.....Yes I'd love to meet up with you as well but also it would be lush if you could beat me to the BFP!! 
Ustoget::id you get much sleep?.x
Oscar:::You only have 2 more sleeps hun!!!...how do you feel? 
To all the other wonderful girls on here....stay strong, stay positive and stay focused!! 
Have a good day everyone!!
Oooh I met a couple yesterday....he's 42 and she is............75!!!! 
He was VERY open about their relationship!!...told me that they had a great sex life (yes people do tell me this stuff!)
But he said he had one bad habit when he met her...QUOTE...."I used to eat dog biscuits but the side effect was they made me lick my balls and I kept falling off the sofa!"


----------



## oscar13

Jen you are the perfect tonic to start my day! You are wonderful xx


----------



## sfg29

Omg Jenni you are brilliant. What a dirty sod! #vomit

Thanks for making me laugh, just the motivation I need to haul my lazy bum out of bed and start getting ready for work!

Have a good day everyone, going to try to slope off again at 4.30! Hehe xxx


----------



## ustoget

All I can say is I love u jenni !!!


----------



## kazzzee

See *Jenni*, I bet there are more 'nice' (albeit slightly creepy) customers than nasty x Bet you could come up with a good list of customers your like  and I bet they all love you like we do.

*Cloudy* I hope that the operation helps. I know the endo has been causing a lot of pain for you. You might as well get that sorted while you wait out the chromosomal stuff. And it can only help the environment you put the next embryos back into.

I'm going to take your advice and will try and call ARGC today - if I can get through! I'll let you know what happens x

Good morning to everyone else. Just about to dash to get my train. I have a day of meetings ahead so not sure how in going to get any work done - at least I won't be bored like you lot were yesterday! Actually scratch that, meetings are boring aren't they...


----------



## Zombie

Morning girls! I'm feeling slightly less mental this morning, I tink my day of sulking yesterday followed by a good sleep helped.

Ewwwwww to the granny boffer!!! How did you manage not to retch in his face? Not that I have a problem with age gaps, but I really wouldnt want details...!

I'm off work now until Saturday, which I'm thankful for as the rumour is that it's been super busy, but it always is so I'm sure it won't have settled down by the weekend. I'm a bit nervous about going back actually. Have had the best part of 3 weeks off during this last cycle and not sure how I feel about going back to the land of pregnant women and newborns. i adore my job, but having fertility issues makes it so difficult sometimes.

Ive decided that I'm going to buy some wine later. I abstained over my birthday weekend as I was PUPO so I'm going to make up for it tonight! Ha!


----------



## mogg77

Morning everyone! Jenni that's hilarious, I love people, they're mental- takes all sorts! I have clients I could happily throttle, but also many more who are just lovely. Glad your  supervisor is backing you up on the miserable cow customer, sad life she must have. 
Mungobungo, I love your name! Glad you are feeling better today, we all need a rant sometimes! Enjoy your wine! 
Kazzeee that sounds so frustrating that they could be sitting on your so important results! hopefully you can get thru to someone understanding if you explain the timeframe.
Cloudy getting it all out the way at the same sort of time sounds daunting but has to be better in the long run? Endo sounds awful, can't believe I didn't know what it was.
Oscar how far along will you be for your scan, is it nhs or clinic? Very excited for you, best of luck!
Everyone else hope you are well!
I'm sat here feeling sick as a dog, waiting for first midwife appointment where I'm hoping to blag an earlier scan- I go back to Ireland in ten days for the months mind mass for Mr mogg, if I had a good scan at 10+ something I may feel confident enough to tell the rest of his family and give them something to smile about- although there is a few blabber mouths in his immediate family so it may be all over the town by now anyway!
Have a good day all xxx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee...Any news yet hun??...keep on at them till they get a restraining order out!! 
Mogg...How did your midwife app go?...are you staying with family when you go back to Ireland?...my fingers are crossed for you that you get an earlier scan 
Mungo...Happy Birthday (belated!)...tell me are you sitting there watching the clock waiting for it to say pm so that you can open your vino de plonko!!.....and whats a Boffer?...Ah the English language so vast!
I must admit when we had our STDs done recently I still referred to my thing as my Foof!! 
Sfg...Whats next for you on this wonderfully whacky journey!?!
Ustoget...Love you too!!....or should I say 3... 
Well I have just eaten a whole bar of Milkybar with cookies in it!...I'm a bad girl!!...I've hidden the evidence at the bottom of the bin so he can't see it!!


----------



## Zombie

Jenni01, boffing = sex, therefore a granny boffer is someone who likes the sex with the older lady....!  

Sadly I have to go out of the house to purchase the vino... And I can't find the motivation to get myself dressed, let alone make myself presentable enough for the outside world... Hoping DH will pick up a bottle on his way home!


----------



## jenni01

Ah I see!!!
Sorry you're finding it hard to get motivated  
You've been through a lot hun and even though right now you are feeling deflated you will find the strength again to keep going!! 
Text your DH and ask him to bring you some home and then just chill out and watch some telly!!


----------



## Zombie

I managed a bath and clean PJs. It's too windy, cold and rainy to go out. I draw the line on outings when the rain is horizontal!

As I have no wine I'm slurping hot chocolate and researching complimentary therapies for the next fertility adventure. Unsure if I should do it or not. A friend who is a practitioner says I should do acupuncture and reiki but I'm still a little sceptical. I shall research on!!


----------



## ustoget

Mungo - I did Accupunture every time snd it defo helps with stress, sleeping, and all other symptoms from the meds.. I do believe it helps you hold on to the embryos too but I'm a believer in everything lol.. Still doing it now infact.. Abit afraid to stop until after 13weeks! 
Also if I e reflexology in my first transfer but found that more relaxing rather than beneficial after treatment.

Kazzee- any news, I'm dying to know do can't only imagine his u are feeling!!

Moggs- well how did it go? 

Cloudy- I agreed i what u can while your waiting .. We know how u like to keep busy.. Maybe now u need to direct that on yourself a getting cloudy right rather than helping others ??  

Sfg- how comes u can leave when u want.. Slightly jealous over here !!

Oscar- 2 more sleeps xxx

Fifty - anymore shopping sprees? 

Sorry for anyone missed.. It's very busy here now


----------



## Zombie

Aaaaaaand so I thought I was doing ok today until I was kindly informed via ******** newsfeed that my niece is pregnant with her second baby. Ouch


----------



## ustoget

Sorry mungo- thats so tough :-(


----------



## oscar13

Sorry mungo ((((((()))))))s.

Ladies, I am shattered and useless again today!! I am regularly reading and keeping up to date but forgetting what I want to say to everyone before I get a chance to write.......so hard on mobile phone. Will try harder soon, I promise. 

In the meantime sending love, strength and patience to all xxxxx


----------



## sfg29

Evening All, hope everyone had a good day?

Ustoget - I get to leave whenever when my boss isn't around! Hahaha  Bored again today so spent the day looking at holidays and researching immune testing.

Mungo - sorry you didn't get your wine, maybe tomorrow will be dry enough for you to venture out?  I'm with you on the complementary therapy, not sure if it will help but right now I will give anything a go!  Is any ol' acupuncturist will do or do they have to specialise in fertility?  I'm sorry about your pregnant niece (in the nicest possible way) I know how you feel - last week, my friend who was told by the Drs she can't have children is bloody 12 weeks pregnant! So unfair.

Kazzzee - Did you managed to get through today for your results?

Cloudy - fingers crossed you get the op date soon.

Oscar - so excited for your scan.

Moggs - hope you are feeling better and how did the scan go?

Jenni - can I ask what you do?  Seems like fun where you work    DH says they've started filming season 6 of The Walking Dead so hopefully it will be on TV early next year.  I also love the Blacklist and I think Red is Lizzy's father.

Sorry if I've missed anyone else out but this thread moves so fast!

AFM, I thinking of having uNK Cell testing as I think I might have a immune problem.  A FF friend recommended Dr Quenby of University Hospitals Coventry & Warwickshire and they said I can have the test but I have to wait for 2 natural periods before they can do it.  Also, City Fertility is suggesting I have the Endometrial Receptivity test to find out the optimum time of my endometrial to do the transfer.  Not sure if this is worth the money though.  What do think ladies?

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Hello you lovely nutty bunch

I called the ARGC today. Upshot of the call is that they confirmed my immunes are back and that I will have a consultation call on Monday at 11am. So one way or another I will know what is going to be happening soon... They made no mention of my immune results though, which makes me think that my immunes will need attention, but I was expecting that anyway. The alternative is that AF arrives just after the call on Monday and I start next week, but I daren't hope for that!

In other news, I had my suspicions confirmed: one of the guys I manage at work told me today that his wife is pregnant again (it was a give away to me when he stopped drinking - because to us lot that means they were clearly ttc...) Of course I'm happy for him, but I did feel like telling him what I'm going through, just because I want people to realise it's not as easy as some people think... I didn't tell him but I expect I will eventually end up telling him because it will be easier when I am scooting off for blood tests and scans all the time, but while I don't know what's happening I'll just wait it out... What is it with everyone getting pregnant though!

Sfg29 I'm doing a lot of research in to immunes too. There's a great post on here by Agate that goes into loads of detail, I'm working my way through it all. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395 I was sold on immunes when I read about the connection with endo (endo being an autoimmune disease).

Oscar - is the scan tomorrow or Friday?

Cloudy - hello, hope you are having a nice rest from all the IVF malarkey while you wait for the experts to come back with dates for your operation and consultations 

Moggs hoping all went well at the midwife appointment xxx

Jenni - if the milkybar wrapper is hidden then that also means that the calories don't count, right?

Mungobungo - your niece, my colleague's wife... Is there anyone who isn't pregnant right now? I have acupuncture every other week at the moment (saving money - was doing it every week in the run up to my cycle back in Jan). I really think it has done a lot to balance out my hormones and make my AF better - since having acupuncture things have just seemed like they are working the way they are supposed to. Hard to grasp what I mean exactly. I used to be in a lot of pain too, and now I seem to be pain free (other than a cyst I have right now which I blame the hormones in my cycle in Jan for). I think there is something in it, this acupuncture malarkey. Try it.

Ustoget - how are you feeling? Does twins mean twice the morning sickness? 

If I've missed anyone sorry!!!

Time to go to bed have to get up early if I'm going to vote tomorrow!!!


----------



## jenni01

Morning!! 
Oh people around us who get pregnant!!...(not including Ustoget, Moggs and Oscar!!)
It's harsh very harsh...my DH's niece is on her second baby now and she's 22...never worked, smoked through pregnancies and drank and is a total slob!
Last year when she was pregnant with her second she lived opposite us before the baby was born.
DH was working away in Scotland and every morning when I opened my living room blinds I would see her standing there rubbing her belly with a *** in her hand standing next to the sofa they dumped in the garden! 
Needless to say I stopped opening my blinds till they moved!
What we all need to remember is that we've gone or are still going through sooooo much to have our babies that we will do it right....and our babies will be brought up with soooo much love because we appreciate just how lucky we are or will be


----------



## jenni01

OK pep talk over!! 
Kazzee....I personally think that if you have the money to do any tests that are needed then you should do it but at the end of the day the decision is only for the two of you to make but at least you're making some progress all be it slowly!
SFG...Thank you I will let him no about Walking Dead!!...and I agree I think Red's her father as well!!...I work at Morrisons (other supermarkets are available!) on the Checkout's...I like my job but the Management are crxp and like I said people are getting ruder!....but yep it's a bit nuts with staff stories and customer crazies!!...Good for a giggle though! 
Oscar...Don't feel bad about not keeping up hun!....you've got loads going on with the move, work and of course hun you're PREGNANT!!!(one more sleep!!!) 
Filthy...Where are you?...are you up to naughties with Mr Grey!!
Hello to everyone else....xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Oh yes calories defo don't count if wrapper is hidden or if the product is reduced!! 
Have a good day everyone...xx


----------



## mogg77

That's great kazzzeee, best of luck on Monday , you don't know it could be all systems go!
Jenni I've been told lets about morrisons  awful management by two of my favourite clients who work there! Though to be fair it's seems the norm for most big companies to be idiots, I worked for Next and they were actually evil!
Oscar how are your nerves holding up! Not long now, so exciting
Sfg, I would seriously consider it if you can, the cash will be nothing to the emotional, and financial strain of a cycle that may fail for these reasons. What do city fertility think of the immunes issue?
Hope everyone else is well, hope you start feeling less tired soon ustoget, I'm wrecked too!
my midwife was lovely, she brought up Mr mogg straightaway as she'd had a note thru which took me unawares, but held it together.  scan will be in 2-4 weeks. I declined the nuchal fold test for downs. Then spent the night worrying if I'd done the right thing. But the truth is with everything that's happened, I can't conceive of aborting this child, plus the only way to know for sure is the test that carries the miscarriage risk. So there seems little point apart from to worry myself. It's bound to come up high risk at my age anyway!


----------



## jenni01

Sfg...Sorry I put about your testing on Kazzee's bit!!
Sorry Kazzee 
Moggs...Thats lovely that she was so kind to you...its good that you can have that trust with someone at such an important and emotional time 
Your clients are rights about Morrison's they're pants!
Cos I had a Sunday off cos of sickness my PM has punished me by taking off 5 of my Sundays!!
We get time and a half on a Sunday and she knows I'm doing IVF....bxtch!


----------



## oscar13

Jen, sorry your boss is being a b*tch!! She must know money is important at the moment.

Mogg, so glad the midwife appointment went well and hats off to you for holding it together. I'm feeling OK about tomorrow....I've waited so long I think I have burnt put any nervous energy!

Sfg, I would advocate immunes treatment too. I was treated empirically this time with steroids and intralipids x

Kazzzee, keeping everything crossed that you get good news on monday xxx

Hi to all  xx


----------



## Zombie

Mogg, I'm glad your midwife was lovely and that you didn't have to walk the emotional tightrope of having to explain what has happened.
You're bound to second guess yourself R.E. screening. Don't forget though that if you do change your mind, you do have up to 19+6 to get the bloods done. Screening is a real tricky old thing because it usually gives more questions than answers and being in your position, it must be very difficult, having been through so much to get to this point. 
That said, there are some places who offer another option for screening (Called NIPT/ Harmony/ Free fetal DNA test), which is a blood test which is sent to America and analysed. It's only available as a private test and is apparently 99% accurate which is a higher rate than your Nuchal/combined screening or your Quad test. It may be something to look into if you're unsure about screening? Ultimately if it came back with an increased risk result you'd then be looking at diagnostic tests again, but there seems to be less of a false positive with this test than the other screening options, purely because it analyses the baby's dna which is floating in your blood stream. It's just too new at the moment for them to be able to say it's 100% accurate due to lack of independent research.

AFM:  I didn't get too far with my research last night because my internet went down, so I'm back on it this afternoon. I've managed to get out of PJs, get dressed, make my face look half as horrifying as usual and I actually WENT OUT! *SHOCK*
I had to really as my very bestest friend in the entire universe is coming over tomorrow and it's her birthday on Saturday, so I had to buy her some pretty things. I actually enjoyed being out in the semi-sunshine, and I bought myself a bottle of Pinot Blush as a consolation because of how crap this week has been and a congratulation for putting on my big girl pants and going out. Just waiting now for DH to come home, so I can drag him out to vote and then we'll go and walk the dogs somewhere pretty. Then I'll attack the wine!

Jenni01 you know that you can put in a mega grievance about your manager. She's discriminating against you because of your situation! What a jerkface! I'd put in a complaint and make her apologise and rectify her behaviour, but then I am a bit of a gobby moose!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ha ha jenni.... I wish I was up to filthies with Mr grey!  I thought you all would of at least sent a search party out for me!!

My week has been so busy again!! However I'm now not back at work til Monday!!! yeyyyyyy and no more shopping sprees. I'm skint til payday now!!

There is nothing exciting to report! Still no op date. I mean how long am I expected to wait?? 

There's so much to catch up with this thread!!

Hello everyone and to all the newbies.. Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Just a quick one for Oscar to say good luck and I'll be thinking of u all day.. Let us know when u can xxx


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie for Oscar...
Good luck to day hun!!....don't forget your tissues!!!


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck Oscar x


----------



## mogg77

Best of luck Oscar , be thinking of you!


----------



## oscar13

Thank you lovely ladies!! Appointment is at 12 so will keep you posted xxx


----------



## oscar13

Scan complete....1 baby measuring perfectly at 8w2d with a heart beat of 148! We are over the moon. Thank you so much for you support and kind wishes xx


----------



## ustoget

Amazing... Amazing... Amazing !!!
So happy for u ... So happy xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Yay so happy for you both!!!!
(at work but catch up soon)..


----------



## mogg77

Aw that's amazing Oscar!! Xxxxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi ladies, would you mind if I joined you please. I have been reading back through your posts and feel like I know you all a little already. 

A bit about me...we found out last week that our first ivf treatment ended in a bfn. It's been really hard as DH and I felt so positive about it all and thought it seemed to go pretty well. We had our treatment at Reprofit in Brno and they were fantastic. We had 2 blastocysts transferred, one was fully hatched and the other hatching so all they had to do was implant but for some reason they didn't 

I'm hoping to try again in a couple of months but have been looking into various tests in the meantime but don't really know where to start. I haven't had a hysterescopy or HSG so thinking maybe I need one or both of them to check everything is ok with uterus and tubes etc? Then I don't know if I should have some sort of immune testing? I don't know a lot about that at all. Does anyone have any ideas or suggestions on what could be my next steps forward please?

Oscar congratulations on your scan, that's is brilliant news!


----------



## oscar13

Welcome Lucie! Sorry you have to join us under these circumstances xx

My last cycle I had better quality embryos back, 1 of which was hatching but it ended in a BFN so it isn't all about quality or even how advanced they are. I do think there is a lot of luck involved but to give lady luck a hand this time here is what I added:
A scratch
Steroids 10mg per day from EC
Intralipids every 4 weeks starting just before EC
Acupuncture started during down reg
High strength omega 3
Vitamin d
5mg folic acid
No idea what of any of it helped but I thought it was worth a try. Xx

How are all my other favourite people?? Thank goodness it's the weekend! Anybody have anything good planned? X


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Oscar, I also tried the scratch and embryo glue and PICSI for dh's sperm. I'm on omega 3, vitamin d, folic acid and coq10. 

Did you have any testing done for the steroids and intralipids? If so would you mind telling me a bit about it, how much it costs etc?


----------



## oscar13

I'm afraid I didn't have any testing, my clinic were prepared to treat me with them just in case! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh that's great! I will have to ask my clinic if they would also be prepared to do that!


----------



## jenni01

Hello loves!!! 
Lucieloos...Welcome hun!!... I'm also going to Reprofit in October but for DE...
I haven't done any immune testing but one of the others may have!!
Oscar...I bet your cheeks are hurting from smiling  
Nothing fun for the weekend for me...I'm in work tomorrow but off on Sunday!!
I hope everyone else is ok!!
P.s....Yay Filthy you're still around


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi,

Lucie-
I've had all immune testing on all my ivfs/fets. With Argc they are big immune testers and I did the Chicago tests. It costs quite a bit. I've had intraplids and ivig, steroids etc. still no baby but that could be another issue anyway... Steroids low dose. But all treatment would depend on your results. My last fet I didn't need immune treatment as it came back all in range. 

Any specific questions just fire away... X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Yes Jen I'm still here... Sat in my dressing gown watching the rain outside and thinking how cosy am I!! Love that winter feeling... In May!! X


----------



## sfg29

Fantastic news Oscar, chuffed to bits for you!  

Welcome Lucie, I'm in the same boat as you, wondering if I need further testing for immunes issue or treating myself empirically based on what other ladies have had.  

Jenni - I work for Morrisons too and totally agree some management are absolutely pants!  I think your boss is a complete cow for taking sundays off you knowing full well you need the extra cash for treatment.  I think you should go to HR and complain.

AFM, we've decided that we need a break with all this IVF malarkey and DH wants me to stop obsessing about researching tests, etc.  He also wants to wait and see Gennet's report on why out treatment was unsuccessful before we go ahead with the immune testing.  So for now, I have booked us a wkend away in London on the BH weekend to reconnect and just have fun.  I've also put us on a healthy eating diet as we both seriously need to lose some weight and I have been unhappy with my weight for a while now. Hopefully by focusing on getting healthy, I'm going to be in better shape for the FET.  

Hope everyone have a good weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

O M G !!!!!! totally amazing news Oscar, I'm so pleased for you and Mr O  

Sorry I haven't had chance to catch up, we go on holiday tomorrow and I have been running around like a cat on speed chasing tuna tins attached to their tail, I'm also shattered because I have been awake since about 4am, and only had a few hours sleep because I wanted to watch the election results.

So sorry to do no personals; I get back a week Sunday but might not get back on until the Monday because of the flight so I'm really sorry, but I expect I will have loads to catch up on  

See you soon ladies, loads of love to all my fellow limbo-ers       

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Cloudy have a wonderful wonderful holiday, you have definitely earnt it xxxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi jenni, Reprofit is great you will love it there. All the doctors and nurses are so nice and the clinic is very clean and professional. Brno is a nice little town too. We combined it with a few days in Prague.

Fifty, it's so hard isn't it. I've heard serum in Greece do the full immune testing for a few hundred euros but I don't know whether I need to have it done this time or wait and see how things go. It would mean taking a good few more days off work, there are no local flights there so lots of travelling, expense etc. I don't know how important it is to have them done? I think I'm definitely going to try abd sort the hysterescopy and hsg though.

SFG, how have you found Gennet? I was initially going to go there instead of Reprofit but the 4 month wait put me off. I'm going to complete the application form asap though so I can get on the waiting list now and if my 2nd go at Reprofit fails then I will consider a change to Gennet. Hope you have a lovely trip away to london it sounds just what is needed!

Cloudy, have an amazing holiday!


----------



## kazzzee

First things first - yay for *Oscar's* news!!! This is definitely a lucky thread to be on!   

*Cloudy* I'm so jealous of you going on holiday! My dad's off on holiday tomorrow as well and I've just been on the phone to him while he tells me all about what he has planned and where he is staying. I'm definitely in the holiday mood now with nowhere to go 

*sfh29* and *Lucieloos* I'm getting very excited about having my phone call with ARGC on Monday at which they will be telling me the outcome of my monitoring cycle and whether I need immune treatment before we start a cycle (or during the cycle). I'm expecting to need lots of treatment as I have endometriosis which is an autoimmune disease but we shall see. I had immune bloods done almost a month ago, that cost around £700 because they take about 12 vials of blood and send them by courier to Chicago to the only lab in the world that does those specific tests (or one of about three labs). From what I have read if my cytokines ratio comes back in the wrong levels then I can expect at least two doses of Humera, judging from the diary of one girl on here it can take months to get it all to the right levels, and cost an absolute fortune because the medicine costs a bomb, and on top of that you have to keep doing the blood tests to see if it's worked... and then if it does work you need to keep up the immune therapy during the first months of pregnancy. But it's worth it in the end, obviously. (Welcome to Limbo.com *Lucieloos* sorry you got a BFN, just a short diversion on your route to a BFP I'm sure).

*Fifty* can you remember what your call was like with ARGC after your monitoring cycle? I'm so curious about what to expect and also if there are any questions I must remember to ask them!

*Oscar* good to see your list of things you had in the run up to your BFP. I have absolutely nothing planned this weekend - won't even be spending it with OH as he is going to visit his family  I'm probably going to clean and tidy and maybe do a bit of work and try and be all healthy and not eat a whole box of gluten free biscuits (which is what I did when I got home this evening).

*Ustoget* see above re biscuits! I need to get back on the healthy diet especially if there is a chance that I could be cycling again soon! I think I'm craving carbohydrates and sugar 

*Jenni* Hoping that there are no annoying people in your Morrisons - other shops are available  - tomorrow!

*Mungobungo* hope you had a better day today I've heard the weather at the beginning of next week will be quite warm 

and *Mogg* I'm sure *Mungobungo's* advice is excellent, and it's always a worry at our age, but at the same time you just want this to be the one don't you? I completely understand why you made that choice - that little baby inside of you is your connection to Mr Mogg, and you can't change that, so what will be will be xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Lucie- yes serum do. With Argc it cost around £1k. I think it depends on your history. I had had repeated early loses etc and had a range of testing done before we proceeded again. My first immune results were higher than the normal range so it went from there. Have you read agates guide to a failed cycle? It's under the immunes section I think and is a good read and you can see which you think is important? 

Kazzeeee- hello my lovely! It was pretty straight forward. I started the month after... Everything was fine to go ahead with and they knew what protocol they were putting me on etc...you are in good hands!

Cloudy- have a fab holiday! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks fifty yes I have read agates guide there is so much information there I really don't know where to start though! I guess maybe just get the basic level 1 blood tests done first? I have emailed Reprofit to see if this is something they can help with. I would quite like the nk cells done as well but I don't think they do that at Reprofit.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Lucie- yes you can do that. Immunes is a very controversial subject. Some clinics believe in it.. Others don't.

I'm not sure what I believe. I've had it... It's not worked... May be it is my dodgy tube... I don't know. But there's no harm in getting tested. 

What is your clinics view on immunes? X


----------



## Lucieloos

I'm not sure really fifty, I know they offer intralipids and steroids etc but I don't think they are heavily into the testing part of it. I think if you have had a diagnosis elsewhere and want to try it then they will provide you with whatever your prescription says but the testing is not their area of expertise. I don't even know if they offer the level 1 testing I have emailed them to find out. At the moment I'm thinking I will try and do hsg and hysterescopy and hopefully level 1 immunes before next treatment and if that fails as well then perhaps I will look into a trip to serum and level 2 immunes just to cover everything. Have you ever had your embryos tested via aCGH or PGD to check chromosomes?


----------



## Zombie

kazzzee said:


> and *Mogg* I'm sure *Mungobungo's* advice is excellent, and it's always a worry at our age, but at the same time you just want this to be the one don't you? I completely understand why you made that choice - that little baby inside of you is your connection to Mr Mogg, and you can't change that, so what will be will be xxx


Oh gosh! I hope that I didn't come across as bossy or judgy with what I said about screening!! I didn't mean it to at all! I'm really sorry if I did and/or upset anyone. I certainly didn't mean it to come across that I thought that Mogg should have some screening, because I know that it's so personal and I totally understand the reasons for declining it. Sometimes I forget to take my work head off and spout all sorts of advice that no one even asked for. Sorry guys. Xx


----------



## jenni01

Yes I'm mad...it's sooo early and can't sleep!!
I can't blame the dog this time!...just thoughts in my head that stop me sleeping! 
SFG::: Well what a coincidence!! We both work for "M"!!...I actually went in early yesterday to see my PM and she said she was to busy to see me!....so I will try again today and see what happens!
I think our store needs a good shake up cos staff moral is at an all time low and LOTS of people are talking about leaving!.....So can I ask what you do or will I end up getting the sack! 
CLOUDY::: Have a lovely holiday!!!
LUCIE::: Thanks for the heads up about the clinic!...it helps cos I am nervous about going!
KAZZEE::: Finally you're starting to get somewhere!!...you must feel so much better in your mind cos it's another step away from Limbo 
FILTHY::: Did you feel as snug as a bug in a rug!!...love falling asleep listening to the rain outside!...have you had any news regarding your op?
MUNGO:::: Don't panic hun about what you said!! 
I don't think it came across in a harsh way...and we're a tough old/not so old bunch!
My DH has a niece with Downs and she's 26.
It is of course a discussion that we have had an he adamantly does not want me to test (don't no if it matters in DE) but I used to think "No way I couldn't cope " but now my view has changed.
When "K" (his niece) sees us its lovely and she lights up a room!
It's a tough subject and one that's personal to everyone but for me to just to be able to hold our baby and give him/her the love and care that he/she needs and to finally fill my empty arms would be amazing! 
On another note!!
I think I told you all that they've took on new starters..
Well yesterday I was working next to a newbie who tried to "bond" with me!
She asked if I have kids...I said no but I'm doing IVF in October..
She said...."Oh I have 2 kids and I'm 24....I think me and my fella are the most fertile couple ever! we just have to kiss and I get pregnant!" 
Holy Moley!!...So I made her feel crxp and said "It's not that I haven't been pregnant...I've had 7 miscarriages, one ectopic and a still birth!"
She was so upset that I ended up consoling her!! 
Yesterday needless to say I would have rather served "The stinky wee lady!!"
Hello to all our other lovely ladies 
Have a good day!!!


----------



## mogg77

Oh mungo not at all! Sorry I got sidetracked last couple of days and forgot to reply! I did look into harmony before but it was nearly a grand, being as I am now a single mother and still paying off my last cycle I've decided to let things be. To be honest my nerves are shredded from the last few months, I don't think I can take any more scary tests and hard decisions!and cant imagine taking the decision to abort anyway, its not that I'm opposed, I just wouldn't be able to myself in this situation.  But the test looks a much better option than what nhs offers with its miscarriage risk and high false positives, hopefully it will become the norm in a few years.x

Jenni some people really have nothing between the ears! At least now she will think twice before boasting about how wonderfully fertile she is!
Its like if someone was in a wheelchair and you go' oooh, I can walk miles! I don't even have to try, its mad how easy walking is for me!!!!"
Well hope work is ok, I have an idiot in this afternoon, he constantly cancels his appointments, then moans how long his tattoo is taking cos he cant get an appointment!
Enjoy your weekends everyone else, I'll write properly later!


----------



## oscar13

Good morning Mogg and Jenni, nice to have others to chat to first thing. I wake up at 5am without fail work or no work!! I have already fed and walked the dog and cleaned out the rabbit hutch. Next job is the weekly shop. What a rock n roll lifestyle I lead!!! 

Jen I am so sorry that there are such thoughtless people out there, most people are blissfully ignorant of the heartache of infertility. I am determined that all of is in Limboland WILL get our dreams realised soon so stay strong. I hope work is trauma free today xxx

Mogg, I totally get why you aren't doing any more tests. I have looked into the Harmony test and it's about £500 here. We are planning to do it but only because of the issues my sister had with her pregnancy recently. 

How is everyone else today? Nothing exciting planned for me this weekend, actually looking forward to it . We may push the boat out and go to the cinema tonight......


----------



## Zombie

Phew! I'm glad I hadn't upset anyone.

My BIL and SIL have got a dog, 10 month old Labrador cross. She was a private rescue, the kind where they phoned up, picked up the dog the next day and took her home. Against my advice, they brought Her to us last night, which is a 2 hour car journey. We introduced her to our dogs on neutral ground and they got on great on and off lead, but the moment she got into our house she's been a total terrorist.

The dog herself appears to have been locked in a kitchen on a sofa and the people that BIlL rehomed from initially said that she doesn't go on a lead because she always goes in the car, then when asked how she was in the car  they replied that she'd never been in a car...

One of my dogs is a bit neurotic, so he went upstairs to his usually 'I need space' spot and has stayed there most of the night, but this is normal for him. The other one has sat guarding me because the new dog will play with him nicely, then suddenly snap and snarl at him. The new dog was doing this all last night on and off and BILL and SIL were all 'I'm not having this! She'll have to go!'  I tried to explain that she's probably massively stressed and that forcing this was a really bad idea and that she should have been given more time and training before she was put into the situation, but they're both really stubborn and won't listen to me.

Unfortunately, BIL and SIL left ours at 2am this morning because the reason they wanted us to meet/have the dog was so they could do a booze cruise to Belgium today. So the poor new dog has had a 2 hour car journey, met 2 strange people, 2 strange dogs who are bonded together, so come into a new pack and then her new owners (who she's only been with for a month) then naffed off and left her!

I'm really worried that the dog isn't going to be given a chance to redeem herself. I doubt that BIl and SIL will invest in professional behaviour training for her. I'm also worried that she's going to hurt my dog. She already has snapped and caught his lip, but fortunately didn't break the skin. This is horrible


----------



## mogg77

Goodness me, and that's why the rspca vet prospective owners and charge a fee, so the poor creatures don't get passed from pillar to post  where people haven't thought it through properly and end up with worse problems! Hope that things improve for you, has she a space she can escape to?


----------



## kazzzee

That's dreadful *Mungobungo* why even get a dog if you aren't going to take responsibility for it's welfare! Especially a rescue dog! Did they even tell you they were bringing the dog to yours just so you could look after it while they are in Belgum, or was that added at the last minute. Poor thing must be traumatised 

(Sorry if my reply earlier made you think you'd said the wrong thing - I actually thought what you said was very useful info but I just wanted Mogg to know that her decision was understandable.)


----------



## Zombie

Kazzee I was just worried that I'd come across as a bumface. 

Both of our dogs are from dogs trust, we had Mr softie first, then adopted Mr Neurotic a few years later. Dogs trust were great at making sure that the two dogs were friends before we even considered bringing Mr Neurotic home. We also invested in training for both and are very aware that sometines they just need their own space, so just to let them be. They're both gorgeous dogs; we've been so lucky, but we also know that it's down to responsible rehoming by dogs trust. When they said they were looking at getting a dog I strongly advised them to go to a registered rescue centre because they wouldn't rehome a dog that's unsuitable for their needs, but for some reason didn't listen and thought that gumtree and Internet ads were a better idea. I'm so cross with them.

They did ask if we'd have the dog as a trial before us having the dog for their holiday next month. I did point out that really we need regular small meetings before chucking the dog into a mega stressful social situation and they said 'ah she'll be fine'. I'm worried that they don't even have the willingness to learn to understand dog behaviour (not that I'm an expert by any means, but we've learned a lot and do seek help if we need to). They're the kind of people who don't understand that this dog will take time to settle in their home and the wider family and stress will make her behave in ways that they may not like.
At the moment she has a bed in the lounge and the other dogs are elsewhere in their spaces and all seems calm at the moment. I just feel so sorry for her, none of this is her fault. She's a product of her history and her recent upheaval.


----------



## kazzzee

Hopefully she'll be ok and the three dogs will become friends together Mungobungo x


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: hopefully he won't be too much of a pratt!!!
Just dig him harder with the needles!!!
Mungo::: That's horrible!!.. poor doggy I hope it's ok I hate animal cruelty 
My DH has to say "stunt dog, cat etc" if we watch a film!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

I'm having a very lazy Saturday... It is Saturday isn't it?? Still in my pjs. My af reared her ugly head today. I'm not sure if I told you but my afs since my failed fet in jam have been all over the place but looks like my body is getting back to normal. I've broken out in spots all over my face over night and feeling poopy! 

Has anyone on here had that after failed cycles where it's taken months for things to go back. Penny at serum thinks it's because of was down regulated and due to my low amh my ovaries haven't bounced back quickly! 

So anyway taken some painkillers and I'm really not budging today. Think I'm
Gonna pig out and watch movies! 

Hope you all ok xx


----------



## Boo13

Hi,

Can I join this thread? I've just had a failed FET at ARGC and I'm gutted. We had our first ever IVF at OFU last year which failed, so we packed up our 2 frozen embryos and moved them. I had all the immune treatment at ARGC and was so hopeful they IT would work, but it didn't, on test day my HCG was more or less 0, so there was no attempt at implantation. So now we are waiting for our follow up on the 27th to go through everything and hope to start a fresh cycle in June. I'm just feeling so low at the moment as all the other girls I cycled with are getting BFP's and theres me with the bad luck. It totally sucks!

On the bright side, I have a fur baby and its his 5th birthday today, so we are having a little party for him today! 

I hope everyone is well and that you're all having a good weekend so far.

Boo xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi boo.

Welcome to the thread!

I've had 2 failed fets at Argc so I feel your pain. Stay positive. You are with a good clinic and you will get there.. 
You will feel better once you have had a consultation and you know the next plan of action. 

Kazzeeee on this thread will be cycling with Argc very soon so you may be cycle buddies!! 

Xx


----------



## Boo13

Thank you Fiftyshades! Did the clinic give you any indication as to why your fets didn't work? I started to look at serum, but my DH thinks we need to give ARGC a chance with a fresh cycle with embryos they produce for us. I just hope it works! X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Well they kinda mentioned luck... Which after a fresh go at serum and 2 failed fets I think it's more than down to luck...so I'm having my tube removed and will go from there.

I would cycle there again but it's the finances now. We are looking at either going back to serum or Prague. Xx


----------



## Boo13

Ok. I had my tubes removed last year, so I'm hoping a fresh cycle with immunes treatment will work! X


----------



## kazzzee

*Boo* hello and welcome. I've actually been following you over on the ARGC board and had been thinking you should join us here. I was very sad for you when I heard your news - but I was kind of happy for Bumpwanted and Noteasy too, I guess it can't work for everyone. I think you might be right about giving ARGC a chance on a whole cycle - where they get your eggs - rather than a frozen cycle. After all their speciality is with the whole monitoring and making sure that everything is hunkydory in the run up to collection. You've only had part of the ARGC experience. I know that's no consolation but I do believe that it's what they do during the cycle that makes all the difference. (*Fifty* did you ever go through a whole cycle with ARGC or just a frozen?) When it doesn't work we just keep trying don't we. And while there are things we can still do we do them - like having a tube removed in *Fifty's* case, or looking at nutrition and supplements as *Ustoget* has (and she's pregnant now). Happy birthday to your fur baby! X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Yes Kazzeeee I've had a full cycle with them and was pregnant with twins....then I had 4 friaries left over.

Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

*frosties


----------



## Boo13

Thanks Kazzee, it's not that I'm not happy for the other girls because I am, I'm just sad that I can't share that happiness with them. But onwards and upwards! Hopefully a fresh cyvle will make all the difference fingers crossed. 

My fur baby just had his birthday steak, he's having a lovely day x


----------



## Zombie

I've just had my first shift back at work after being off during the TWW and although I was dreading it, it was actually pretty good. I had some laughs and weirdly, being around pregnant women and newborns didn't bother me as much as I thought it was going to. I think it's because I love my job (something that I can forget when I'm in the dark place) and I work with such an awesome team.

With regards to the BiL's dog... We took her and our two for a walk this afternoon before work and the little turd jumped through a fence and into a field with a broken cow trough and managed to get herself anothered snout to tail in cow poop!! So we had to bath her when she got home. It honked so bad that I retched. She managed to slime poop all up my bathroom walls and door and then shook so poop flicked up the walls!! I left DH to clean it up while I went to work! Lol
Fortunately, BiL and SiL have taken our advice and realised that she's not a bad dog, just a dog who hasn't had a great start in life. They're looking at boarding her in kennels when they go on holiday to take pressure off her and our dogs and they're looking into getting a session with a dog behaviour therapist to get a plan in place to sort her out. DH explained to them that in a short time she's had a lot of upheaval and stress and I think they've got the point that the poor girl needs a chance. It's made me feel a bit better. I'm a sucker for a dog. They're so much better than humans.
In fact I got home this evening to such a happy welcome home. Whole body wags, not just the tail. I don't get that kind of happiness from DH that's for sure!!!


----------



## jenni01

Oooh what a lot of people there is now!...it's a shame that we're in Limbo but we can all help each other!
I just have to get my old brain to remember everyone! 
BOO:: Welcome hun...I'm sorry for your recent result 
I too am "tubuless bell's!"....(reference to music!...told you I'm old!)....but the way it was put to me was that now the offending objects have gone, that at least the embryo will have a hopefully healthy environment to grow in 
MUNGO::: I'm glad they've seen that the dog just needs a little more love....I hope he has a happy life now....but your story did make me chuckle!
FILTHY::: When my last IVF didn't work it wrecked my periods!...sometimes I have two bleeds in a month!
But my new clinic have said I can go on the BCP sooner to take some control over my periods..
Would that help you?....I know that it's for me to cycle with the Donor but maybe it would help you! 
How are our lovely pregnant girls?....Moggs...Oscar and Ustoget 
Big hello and a hug to everyone else 
So I had a rather funny day yesterday......I was at work which was pants but its what happened that will crack you up!!
There's a girl that comes in....I love her to bit's....she sooo funny and for some reason for the past 2 yrs has said that if this IVF doesn't work that she'd be my surrogate!!
I'm 5ft 11ins but she's taller than me and bigger built....she has those pointy nail extensions on and believe me she holds NO prisoners!!
Anyway she was at my till and being VERY vocal and scaring a lot of customers..
Within 10 minutes she'd offered me her womb again....told me to "deck" my PM...offered me her hubbys sperm and then said :
(R)..."Where are you going for your treatment Jen?"
(J)...."To the Czech Republic "
(R)..."Wow Jen will you be OK travelling that far?"
(J)..."What?...where do you think it is?"
(R)..."It's in China isn't it?!"
Oh God I nearly peed my pants from laughing!! 
So funny...xx
So have a good day all and I will check online later


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni - is she our age? Maybe if you'd said Czechoslovakia she might have heard off it  

Mungobungo - glad day one back at work was good. Like you I work with some great people. It makes a big difference doesn't it - you spend more time with those people than anyone else in your life so it helps if you are all mates  Glad that doggie's parents are seeing sense. 

Boo - hopefully the next cycle will be the one for you, this does appear to be a lucky thread judging by Ustoget, Moggs and Oscar's results 

I'm supposed to have my end of monitoring cycle consultation call tomorrow so I've been willing my AF to hold off (it's due tomorrow) just in case I can start this month... It appears to have other ideas as I feel like it's on it's way a day early! Oh well if I have to wait I can be extra healthy for another month or another five months if that's how long it takes to sort my immunes out!


----------



## kazzzee

Managed to post that twice!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kazzeeee have you had your immune results back yet? X


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee... Sorry if I'm stupid asking this!...but how would your AF effect your appointment tomorrow?
And she's only 24 but admits she's no good with geography!!
Mind you I cant' talk I thought Mount Everest was near Snowdonia!!


----------



## ustoget

Hey,
Sorry for being awol, just completely exhausted and if I'm honest brain dead to keep up ., but just read through so hear I go 

Kazzee- glad your finding out Monday.. The weekend will be over before u know it 
And I'm craving everything fried or full of sugar .. Not really broken yet apart from my dessert last week and some chewing gum to help the nausea.. Bubble mint is amazing !! I say give yourself this weekend off and then it all starts Monday when u have your plan in place .. Don't be tough on yourself now

Sfg & jenni I only saw the saw 3 blacklist episodes and immediately thought the was her dad.. Defo agree !!

Moggs- so glad your mw app went well.. Mine last year made me cry, it was 3 days after my first scan so nothing has sunk in yet and she was demanding I told her where I wanted to have the baby etc and where was my yellow book that I hadn't been given. She was such a *****.. So glad yours was a good experience with someone that can understand your journey and what your going through .
I'm also not going to do the nucal test, last year i went really crazy over it and promised myself if we were lucky to get pregnant again then what will be will be. A friend has just had a baby in November with Down syndrome after being given the wrong results .. So I hope I can keep to my decision and not test.. At the end of the day the standard test u could get 1-30'000 but u can still be that 1 person or u could get high risk 1-3 but there 60% chance the baby will not have downs .. Jenni .. U put it perfectly I think, we all just want to have our babies in our arms and share our love !!!

Lucieloos & sfg
It's a hard call when to decide to start immune testing.. As clinics state 1 in 3 goes work and that u should give it 3 goes first.
I did that .. Well 4 transfers using 6 blastocysts, I got pregnant on my first go but mmc at 9 weeks but got nothing with other 5 embryos at all (transfer 2-4 were frozen) 

I'm now pregnant from my fifth go and whether it would of worked anyway know one knows. But this is what I decided to do as couldn't cope with Oxford just saying it was bad luck and refusing any testing.

I decided to concentrate on egg and sperm quality, uterine issues and nk cells instead of going down the full immune route which I believe costs about 3.5k just for testing... Kazzee can confirm that properly but that's what I was quoted from Dr gorgy. I was really lucky to have 6 transfers fully funded so had to stay at ofu for treatment.. I loved them anyway so was happy to do my additional treatment elsewhere.

I had glue twice (first go and 3rd) but not my last try of which I'm pregnant now. 

In January Penny at serum treated me for hidden infections (about £100 I think) and gave me and dh a course of antibiotics and told me to start again from leading up to transfer and after for awhile and again on and off if pregnant now I stop these last week. She believes infections flare up Immunes so by keeping them at bay u keep Immunes suppressed. I had a hysto in serum (1500 euros) in feb where they cut away some scar tissue and done implantation cuts (which are deeper versions of the scratch) by the way I'm pretty sure serum do not test for Immunes... They have a doctor to send u too last case but they treat as above first as they believe that is the main issues and then treat empirically the Immunes. That's what penny told me anyway. She said that the treatment is pretty much the same so u don't need to test as they are so expensive but will if u insist. Dh done a sperm improvement Protocol 40 more days of antibiotics and high vit e.. After DNa fragmentation and sperm analysis. Penny was wonderful and so are all the girls at serum.

gp done my level 1 !!

We also done 3 month very strict vitamin and diet plan to get the best sperm and egg quality we could under Melanie brown.

Last minute when I booked in with Oxford for my next cycle they told me they are now sending they patients to prof quenby at Coventry, £360 for nk test and they would support me with what she reccomended after seeing the results. so far she has scanned me free once at 6weeks and is again at 10 +4 so already made back £200 really and she will write any prescription u need (on Nhs) as she's linked to a hospital. 
Prof quenby prescribed me 20mg prednisone (to keep nk cells suppressed to stop rejecting the embryo) as my nk cells were borderline and now clexane (which stops blood clotting) injections as they saw 2 heart beats at my early scan. I highly recommend seeing her. She doesn't believe in any other immune issues and concentrates on this only.

We debated having cgs but in the end we went for embryo scope (£415) to check the embryos were doing as they should during fertilisation.. You can tell if they skip a cell division for example that the embryo is abnormal but it could end up being the best looking one. We did discussed tested our frozen ones if this go hadn't worked. To us the 3.6k for cgs would of been a paid cycle if we needed it. As we made lots of good quality embryos and none made a pregnancy it was reccomended by the embryologist.

Boo- sorry to hear about your failed cycle. One thing I would say is at our age only 50% of our embryos have the correct chrome-zones and the other 50% don't even have a chance... It's such harsh stats. There's no way of telling even if they look top quality .. So don't give up hope u still have another frosties x

Wowza- sounds alot when I write it all down but don't regret a single thing. If u look at some posts I've made there's lots of interesting posts from others that helped me make my decision and from the wonderful agate herself about serum
Hope that helps some of u.. Believe me I obsessed for months so happy to answer any questions. 

Cloudy- have a wonderful wonderful holiday u deserve it !!

Jenni-sorry works tough at the mo, and that after you are so open to people about your situation they can be so thoughtless .. But to be honest I just put that down to immaturity .. Some people live in there own bubble and can't see out of it. I think maybe I was like that before I started this journey 4 years ago and it has taught me so much and defo to be more understanding when others are down or upset in circumstances that to me are not a problem., does that make sense?? I have more compassion now, rather than always being that tough *****.hopefully in your Jenni way u have taught her a valuable life lesson.


----------



## ustoget

Also who ever was asking about pgs, there's was a study on where u get it free but I didn't meet the profile because of how many goes I had already but might be worth checking.


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks utogest that was a really helpful and informative post. Do you have any idea where you saw the free trial? Have googled a bit but can't find anything.


----------



## ustoget

Lucieloo- just had a look and couldn't find it. Ofu told me about it but I also saw it on nhs clinicl trail website but doesn't seem to be there unless there are not recruiting at the mo.. There are other ones there though for other things !!??


----------



## kazzzee

To those interested in immune stuff, further to what *Ustoget* said, my first immune test cost £980 (the price is high mostly because they have to courier your blood to Chicago as there is nowhere closer to do the test). And the price will keep going up if I need Humera/IVIG/Intralipids as that all costs money. And each time they try and bring your immunes down you need another blood test (I think it costs less the second time, maybe nearer £600...) That's why some people end up spending £10k just on immunes! I've been reading Agate's Immunes FAQ on here, it's really informative - but about as long as a book!

I don't have the results yet *Fifty* - that's going to be covered in the call tomorrow. Can't wait to find out what they have to say!

*Jenni* not a stupid question - I was hoping I'd have the call before my AF arrived, because if nothing was wrong then I could start cycling with them straightaway, I'm presuming... I don't expect that to be the case though but it would be annoying if it was just due to one day! I think it's holding off until tomorrow anyway, so that's one good thing...


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee....Hey you've waited this long hun!!... even if it's only a slight delay at least you're still technically one step closer!


----------



## sfg29

Evening all

Hope everyone had a good weekend?

*Ustoget & Kazzzee *- thanks for the immunes heads up, your info has definitely helped a lot and yes you're right *Ustoget*, statistics do say that it takes on average 3 cycles to be successful. I think I am definitely going to see Dr Quenby for the NK cells testing and we'll go from there. We're trying to be healthy with our diet but DH and I love our food and it's a struggle but we know it's for the best.

*Jenni* - I work in Finance for Morrisons Produce but your job seems more fun! Would love to swap with you for the day - I get to meet your crazy customers and you deal with the crappy management team! 

Fifty - spots are pants aren't they? I always thought they would disappear when I hit my 30s. I am doing a "you" next weekend and hitting the shops to spend my well earned cash. There's nothing like a good shopping trip to lift your spirits 

Kazzzeee - good luck with your call tomorrow X

Mungo - glad your BIL & SIL is finally listening to you! Poor dog, not surprised she's all stressed out X

Lucie - I found Gennet really good, the clinic is very modern and clean and the team there are really nice and professional. I know everyone keep saying there is 4 months waiting list with them but I think that's if you go down the DE route. If you're doing OE then I think there is no waiting list. We made contact with them last Nov after seeing them at the Fertility Show in London and flew over on 21st Feb for our consultation and to check the place out. After 3 hours of consultation, we made the decision Gennet was for us and we bought the meds there and then and I started cycling at the end March.

Cloudy - enjoy your holiday! X

Boo - Hi & welcome! Happy 5th birthday to your fur baby! I totally understand where you're coming from - 3 days before my BFN a couple of weeks ago my good friend from school told me she is pregnant - after being told she can't have any children, then our other friend from school announced his wife is pregnant with their 2nd and our best friend's wife is 7 months gone. Furthermore, 2 ladies who I became friends with when were all cycling with Care last Aug/Sept has given birth last week, not to mention it was their first ever IVF! It's not that I am not happy for them, I really am but I'm just sad that it could of been us sharing our new bundle of joy to the world this week 

Xxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks sfg, I contacted Gennet but they told me that even for own eggs it is a 4 month wait for a consultation and you have to have that before you can begin treatment. I will get in the waiting list now and it can be my back up plan if cycle #2 fails.


----------



## kazzzee

I'm so nervous/excited about my call from ARGC at 11 I can hardly concentrate on the work in trying to do and my heart is racing! This is ridiculous!


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee...You'll be ok hun!! 
Stay strong...Stay focused   
I hope you get the news you want


----------



## kazzzee

Now for the news you have been waiting for!  I've just got off my end of monitoring call with ARGC - they kept me waiting! I didn't get the call until after 11.30!!! They were supposed to call at 11. 

It's good news though! I can start today! I just have to get there before 3pm to have a blood test! From that they will determine what protocol - probably short. Then tomorrow blood test and scan. Hysteroscopy and cyst drain on Wednesday. God it's really happening! (Presuming my FSH isn't going loopy!) 

I do have high CD56 (NKs) though - 22.9 and it should be between 2-12, they will treat that with IVIG and will retest my immunes to see if it goes down. But they can do all that while I'm cycling. 

I'll possibly be on clexane and aspirin or steroids. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## mogg77

Go Kazzeee! How exciting!! That sounds ideal news, they found something wrong you can work with and treat, but nothing huge that will set you back! Wow short protocol, that's what I did last time, it's soooo quick you'll be pupo before you know it!


----------



## ustoget

Any news kazzee ??


----------



## ustoget

Sorry phone didn't update.

Amazing kazzee that's perfect news... So happy u  
Yay .. One foot out of limbo land for u xxx

My nk cells were borderline at 5.5 and was told it should be under 5 but I had a biopsy instead of blood test so I think the results are different...

Either way taken the drugs does make u feel like u are covering everything and when u get your bfp it does make u feel more secure if u know what I mean... it's gonna work for u this time kazzee .. I just know it


----------



## jenni01

Yay Kazzee!! 
"Cos you're movin on up....movin on out...time to break free....nothing can stop Kazzee!!"  
I do hope you get the ref to the song!!!


----------



## kazzzee

If course I get the reference *Jenni*!!! Now I have that tune my head!

Perfect day for good news. Lovely and sunny 

Thanks everyone! So excited right now!


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi ladies can I join you here please? I sort of don't belong anywhere at the moment   

Firstly, Kazzzee that's fantastic news that you can go ahead and that everything is looking positive  

Sorry to everyone else for no personals... I'm sure I'll get to know you all soon and then you won't be able to shut me up   

So my story so far, we've had one IUI but time is ticking for me as I'm forty in August so we had to push on to IVF. Our consultation for our first and only funded round of IVF with the NHS was at the end of April and we have been told today that we now have a planning meeting booked for June 8th. Weirdly, we had a random invoice for £180 this morning in the post so I called to question it and it seems we were put on the private list for a while there!!! They are obviously withdrawing that invoice thankfully   

Anyway it worked out to be a useful call as the lady I spoke to was fantastic I wanted to hug her down the phone. She said that even if everything was done quickly now we'd still be looking at no sooner than August but I turn forty in August so that's a bit of a squeeze and I might miss out on having my funded treatment   She said she'd be sneaky and book me in for a double planning appointment and book me for EC in July so we had room to breathe. She was so bloody lovely! 

I have to have everything crossed in the meantime as at the consultation a couple of weeks ago they found I was hypothyroid and I was put on levothyroxine. I have to be tested on 29th May to check my levels are lower so I can proceed with the IVF     Everything feels a bit scary and there is so much that all needs to fall into place. I hope someone is smiling upon us!!!! 

So, I'm kind of in limbo as I don't quite belong on the June/July cycle buddies and would really like a gang to join if you'll have me?  

xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Oooh and lucieloos I too am on the waiting list at Gennet. Because there was a 4-6 month waiting list, I thought it wouldn't harm to be on it. I only have to commit to £85 when the consultation date is agreed. I ahve Sylvie as my coordinator... do you know who you have? 

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Welcome *cinnamon* you'll like it here. You are basically where I was this time last year. Waiting for my NHS appointment and worrying about turning 40. Brilliant idea to book your genet appointment now - I wished I'd done that with ARGC. You'll learn a lot from us. I'd tell you loads more but I have to get of a bus in a minute so I'll come back later!


----------



## cinnamon75

Thanks Kazzzee   I'm glad you think it's a good idea to be on the Gennet waiting list... it felt a bit sneaky but when I saw lucieloos was doing it too I was relieved that I'm not the only one having a plan B to reduce waiting times. I haven't told Gennet I'm about to have treatment soon in the UK and I can't fully fill out my patient information form yet but Sylvie said as lo as its done by the consultation then there's no hurry. I joined the list about 3 weeks ago and they've been fantastic at responding to my emails.

Good luck this afternoon with the blood test - it looks like you have a busy and exciting week ahead of you!!! xxx


----------



## oscar13

Whoop whoop fantastic news Kazzeee!!!!! You are up and running and will be PUPO in no time, so pleased for you xxxx

Cinnamon, welcome! You have found a great bunch here to help keep you sane. You will find them a godsend xxx


----------



## mogg77

Welcome cinnamon, I too was in your position last year, it was a close call for us too and thanks to the lovely team at brcm I was squeezed in to start treatment two weeks before I turned forty! There is some great people working for the nhs, my experience was really positive. Good call on gennet, it's good to have a back up plan in place to take the pressure off if only a little. I went on to Gest in Czech after my nhs cycle. 
Welcome also to boo, and any other newbies I've missed!
Not feeling very clever at the minute, awful night sleep an sick as a dog so will have to catch up with everyone later!


----------



## cinnamon75

Hi Oscar and Mogg,

Thanks for your lovely welcome.   Congratulations both on your pregnancies!!!!   

Mogg, I couldn't  decide between Gennet and GEST but in the end plumped for Gennet. I think if I go for donor eggs though I will choose GEST as they seem to have a little bit more of the personal touch being a smaller clinic. Were you pleased with GEST (I mean OBVIOUSLY if you had a BFP) would you recommend them? I hope you get a good bit of shut eye and that sickness subsides for you soon. How lovely to have morning sickness though, it sounds crazy but I'd love to experience that because then at least I'd be pregnant   

x


----------



## mogg77

Oh yes, I'm delighted, was getting worried by lack of symptoms, so it's yukky but reassuring! Yes Gest were absolutely lovely, I chose them over gennet , although gennet have an amazing reputation, because unlike you I had no back up plan! In fact I blindly booked a cycle with brcm in a panic despite it being over 6 grand I didn't have before discovering how cheap Czech was, and Gest had less of a wait- actually no wait at all! But also nice reviews on here.


----------



## Lucieloos

Kazzzee, brilliant news that you are up and running and on your way to being PUPO very soon!!!

Hi there cinnamon, yes I don't see anything wrong with getting on Gennet waiting list. I do fully intend to go there if this next cycle fails. They can't really expect people to put their lives on hold whilst waiting all that time. I haven't quite finished my form yet. I had my std results from my other clinic today so I can do that bit tonight and then just need to scan everything in and can send it off.

Can I ask those of you who had hysteroscopy after a failed cycle did you also do the HSG as well or does the hystoscopy pick up everything that the hsg would anyway? I'm probably going to end up self funding these tests and if I can get away with doing just one of them it would be a lot easier.


----------



## kazzzee

*Cinnamon* I've just remembered what I was going to tell you before I had to get off the bus! Don't worry that turbung40 will stop your chance to have IVF on the NHS - if it's anything like my local hospital they just need to get your funding through before you turn 40. I turned 40 in October last year and didn't do my NHS cycle until this January - in fact the funding would have lasted until March as you have six months from your birthday apparently. That's presuming it's the same for you - I know some places are different - but I think essentially once they have your funding you have some leaway when it comes to your age. So don't panic as August approaches if you are still waiting  One more thing, everything you learn from your NHS cycle will be useful in the next one if it doesn't work out - but it might work, I have a friend currently pregnant with NHS IVF twins and another who's just had her NHS IVF baby  So it does happen!

*Lucieloo* The HSG is where they check your tubes? The dye test? Yes? I haven't had that with a hysterscopy - but I did have the dye test years ago with my second laparoscopy. Not that that is much help to you. I think essentially the difference is the HSG is to check your tubes while the hysterscopy is to check the uterus (I'm having a hysterscopy on Wednesday as long as all my hormones are behaving and I'm defiantly aloud to start cycling!)

*Mogg* sorry about the sickness. At least it's a reminder that you're pregnant 

*Oscar* looking forward to joining you Mogg and Ustoget - fingers crossed!

Had my call back - my oestrogen is high so I'm a bit worried about that - it's that darn cyst!!! I'm hoping hey can zap it when they do the hysterscopy later this week, I really don't want it to delay things - a tiny bit worried they will say my oestrogen is too high or something. Kind of wish I'd asked how high it was but that em would either make me more or less worried so maybe it's better just to wait and see. Tell you what I will be over the moon if they can rid me of this cyst!

Plan for tomorrow is a blood test at 8am. Followed by a scan and then the teaching session. I'm going to bring my laptop in case I have to work while I'm there as I don't know how long it will all take!


----------



## sfg29

Fantastic news Kazzzeee! I have everything crossed that you'll get the green light tomorrow xxx

Welcome Cinnamon! July will come soon enough so not long to wait x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks kazzzee yes the HSG is the dye one. Do you think that's not so important then as the tubes are not needed for ivf? Would I be better focusing on getting the hysteroscopy done? I hope everything goes ok for you tomorrow.


----------



## kazzzee

*Lucieloos* I think the tubes only matter in IVF if there is an infection in one of them that is causing fluid to enter the uterus. But I think they will be able to tell that from the hysterscopy. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Lucieloos

Ok thanks kazzzee I'm just trying to work out what I need to ask the gp for tomorrow. Maybe i will just try hysteroscopy for now then and I can always ask the people at the hospital if they think I would benefit from having HSG as well.


----------



## kazzzee

Been awake since 4 and I feel like I tossed and turned all night. It's either excitement about <hopefully> properly starting today, or its my body deciding to adjust to early starts straight away. Tomorrow I'll already be only way into London after all (presuming I'm having the hysterscopy - I need to be there for 6.30am if I am!) As it is I'll need to leave the house at just before 7 to get there for 8... I feel tired just thinking about it and yet I just couldn't get back to sleep!

I've really appreciated you guys over the past few months. It's hard when you stop all the excitement of stimming and no longer feel you can post on the cycle buddies board - suddenly, at the time you need help the most, you feel cut off. But there are so many of us in that position we are never alone. Good on Cloudy for starting this group


----------



## oscar13

Good luck today Kazzzee, will be thinking of you! I am normally up for work at 5am so will often be around for company if you post early xxxxx


----------



## ustoget

Good luck kazzee .. It's really all go isn't it  

I'm off soon for my second scan.. Also didn't sleep well, have had a banging headache for 3 days now ..

Looking forward to seeing how they are both doing .. Just Hoping they are both still doing ok eek


----------



## oscar13

Good luck ustoget, I am sure they will be perfect xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck for scan number 2 Ustoget!


----------



## jenni01

Oooh it's all systems go!!!
Kazzee::: Good luck hun....I'm so excited for you!!...keep us updated!!   
Ustoget:::: Gosh your second scan came round so fast!!...sorry you have a headache hun 
But Yay you're going to see your Bubbas again!!  
Oscar:: When will your second scan be then?
I have a question...
I don't know if anyone has done or doing donor egg (as we have newbies I'm hoping!)
I've been told to take the pill earlier to regulate my period.
But what if I don't cycle with the donor?.....can I force my period to "play ball" for the EC date?
Sorry but I'm now starting to freak out a bit! 
Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## kazzzee

*Jenni* don't worry, they know what they are doing  I remember from my first cycle buddies feed that there was a couple who were trying to sync up their cycle, which essentially meant one was on buserelin for three months while waiting for the other to get AF (she had very infrequent periods). In the end both girls were synced up and the eggs from the slow AF girl were fertilised and implanted in the one who'd been waiting three months and she got pregnant  I expect it's very similar with donar eggs. They just need to shut you down while they wait for the donar and the pill will do that for you.


----------



## jenni01

Thanks Kazzee 
I'm just freaking out cos of this whole control issue!


----------



## kazzzee

I'm freaking out too now  just had my scan and I have an endometrinoma and a cyst that I think is producing oestrogen that shouldn't be there.  So I'm worried they won't let me start. Hate not knowing what's going to happen!


----------



## jenni01

Are you waiting there now for them to tell you if you can start?...or will they call you?
I had a cyst when doing OE but it shrank when I started stimms..
Oh I hope it's OK for you 
Try not to panic....take a breath ok....you're still going to get started ok...just wait and see what they say


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks *Jenni*. I've been consulting DrGoogle. High Oestrogen can make FHS artificially low. I wonder if that's what they are concerned about. Because they are really hot on FHS being under 10 here and mine is 7.4 but my oestrogen is 377 so might that mean the FSH isn't accurate. Really I should just be glad they know what they are doing and wait for them to tell me. I have to wait here because I'm due to have a teaching session. Then I think I can head into work and wait for a call that will tell me if I can start - and if I can I come back to collect Meds. It's horrible not knowing


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee.... I no you're scared and worrying but at least you're there...and after your teaching lesson maybe you could ask for some answers so your heads not battered all day..


----------



## jenni01

session not lesson!!


----------



## AyshaKyrah

Hi all,
Can I join please 

I'm looking for some advice....
My first fresh ICSI (hubby has a severely low-zero count) cycle resulted in my 2 year old son and two frozen blasts. We have just got a bfn from our first FET, this blast was the same grading as our son was but obviously didn't work! We have one embryo left of a lesser qaulity. My question is do we go ahead with another FET, if so I'm looking at an endo scratch (anyone got experience of this, worth it?) or should we head straight to another fresh cycle? I'm so confused but I suffer with ovarian cysts so I'm keen to get started again asap as with our fresh cycle I had to have surgery to remove my cyst before starting. Anyone else with manchester care? My review appt isn't until the 3rd of June, is this normal? We are self funding. Thanks xx


----------



## ustoget

Sorry for me post but just on my way back from clinic so no time to read back.

Scan was all good, 2 perfect size babies with with strong heart beats , 8 weeks yesterday so stil a long way to go but was lovely to hear the heart beats 170 Bpm 😊


----------



## oscar13

Wonderful news ustoget xxx

Welcome Aysha! I have no experience of FETs I'm afraid. But my last cycle I had a scratch and poorer grade embryos back but got my BFP......embryo grade doesn't seem to be that important.  Whatever you decide good luck and welcome to the mad house of limboland x


----------



## cinnamon75

Hello again from me down here in Devon  

Lucieloos, I haven't actually returned my form yet but they have put me on the waiting list anyway. Have they told you that you need to complete the form first? I haven't had my AMH tested and need my day 2-3 bloods taken again before I can complete it. I also thought I could add all the details from my first IVF cycle in July (hopefully). 

Kazzzee there must've been something in the air last night because I was watching the clock from 4am too! I totally understand yours was due to excitement and trepidation of how the next few days go. My head was spinning with money issues as DP was made redundant in January and is still looking for work   Anyway, more importantly I have everything crossed that you hear good news from the hospital and that you get the go ahead. Did you know endometriomas are also called chocolate cysts? How mean is that of somebody to name something we don't want after something we love!!!?   

Ustoget that's fantastic news about your twins, I can't imgaine how special it must be to see your babies during the scan!!! Makes me feel all fuzzy inside  

Jenni01 I'm sorry I can't offer any advice on donor egg cycles but I'm pretty positive you can force your AF to behave as you need her too. The doctors must deal with this all the time and it wouldn't work if they couldn't be in control of the ladies invoived in the donor cycle. Wishing you lots of luck  

Hello Oscar, Sfg and Aysha   Sorry I can't help Aysha but welcome to the gang (I'm a newbie too). 

No news from me, but I guess that's a good thing  xxx


----------



## jenni01

Welcome Aysha!!!...sorry hun but I can't help either!
I've had FET's before but I don't think it's relevant to your question!!... sorry..x
Cinnamon....Hello hun and thank you!!.. that was very sweet for you to write that! 
What will be the next step for you??


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget...Fantastic


----------



## kazzzee

Quick update - still none the wiser but it's almost worse: they called to say I need to be nil by mouth from midnight and get there for 7am to have a blood test because I MIGHT have the cyst aspirated tomorrow morning. Talk about leaving me hanging! This breaking out of Limbo Land is stressful! 

Congrats again Ustoget glad the twinnies are doing well  

Ayesha I think if I was in your position I'd go for another new cycle. Your odds are simply higher if you do that. You already have doubts about the embryo. Keep it on file just in case but try again. That's my advice. 

Hope you are all having less stressful days than I am! Thanks for the advice earlier - appreciated. X


----------



## cinnamon75

Blimey Kazzzee what a roller coaster of emotions you are having to face this week!   That sounds like good news to me... the urgency of having the cyst treated tomorrow surely means they are still planning to plough ahead this cycle!? Not so sure about being nil by mouth though... you need a drink and a good slice of cake more than ever!!!


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee...Holy moley!!..I agree with Cinnamon...even though you're probably freaking out and stressed to the hilt!!... it looks like they're trying to keep you on track 
And to think it wasn't long ago that you where frustrated cos you where at a stand still


----------



## cinnamon75

Gluten free, dairy free cake of course Kazzzee (I just read your diary)


----------



## kazzzee

Now I'll have to eat cakes Cinnamon - if they are gluten and dairy free what choice do I have.


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies,

How are you all?

I'm laid up at the mo. full of cold, with a busy week in front of me, so I don't really need this!  

Anyway! I don't know if I have told you about my son, but he is on the waiting list to see the Community Paediatrician at the end of this month.  His appt. in fact his just over 2 wks away now, so we are eagerly awaiting it, hoping that maybe not in the first appt, but eventually they will be able to give us some answers.

We have just received a disturbing Speech and Language Therapy Report about our son, that states that he has either significant/some difficulties in most areas of his communication, inc social interaction and play, which has clearly been perturbing, and still is, so the appt. with the Paediatrician can't come too soon.

Sorry about my son post, but this is what is mostly on my mind at the mo. I will talk 'fertility or rather infertility' some other time, if you don't mind.

Take care.

xx


----------



## kazzzee

Hi *Dolphins* I'd been wondering what was going on with regards to your son, haven't heard from you in a long while. I know it's all terribly unfair, but at least be happy that he is going to get the help he needs. At least they are recognising all of this at a very early age and hopefully that is a good thing for the longer term. We're all here for you xxx


----------



## ustoget

Wow all go again kazzee.. Sorry you've had such a stressful day but better that than spreading it ovet months worrying and waiting .. They seems on the ball and completely in control.. U go girl  

Dolphin- sorry about your sons report but like kazzee says he's getting the help he needs now and u will know soon enough the plan.

Jenni- sorry I can't help at all but I think you just have to put trust in the experts.. The little things always seem the hardest but u will look but when it all fits into place and wonder what your were worried about.

Aysha- I've had 3 fets which all didn't work but I done them naturally without medication. I don't think I would do that again but would do a medicated fet.. At my clinic the odds aren't that different. Can't u just call the clinic and request to speak to a doctor .. Rather than waiting to go and see them ??

Thanks cinnamon , kazzee, Oscar & Jenni..


----------



## cinnamon75

Dolphins, I'm so sorry it must be very unsettling to have had such a report. From what your I can see, is your son almost two? That is still so so young for them to really know anything other than whether his development is just delayed. Do you do lots of sensory play with him? A website like Pinterest is brilliant for getting loads of ideas about good devlopmental play which can help. I am an art/play therapist and mirroring a child's behaviour and play is really good to encourage social interaction and communication. Get a saucepan, let him bang it with a spoon and then copy the sounds he makes. It basically teaches him about listening and being heard. There are so many ways you can help him through play at this stage. 

Like ustoget and Kazzzee said, it is very positive that it's being looked at now as at this stage you can still make such a difference. Big hugs


----------



## kazzzee

You girls need to band together to will my oestrogen down   Day 1 it was 377, day 2 it was 338. It needs to fall again today and they will aspirate the cyst and let me start. It's a waiting game, I should know the blood test results by about 9...


----------



## ustoget

Go down go down go down ahh unmmmm


----------



## ustoget

That was my tradition Thai medication chant in case no one got that


----------



## cinnamon75

ustoget impressive chanting there!

Kazzzee, go an do something extra manly, like leave the toilet seat up or fart loudly and proudly. Maybe the extra testosterone will counteract the oestrogen


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee...    
Just for you!!
Morning to everyone!!


----------



## nuttynat1982

Morning all! Just got out of the hospital and I've been given the go ahead to start treatment again (yippeeeee!) due to my holiday only being 10 weeks away I'm gonna wait until I come back in August to request as think I'd be worrying the whole time I was on holiday. 

Sorry no personals, I'll have a read of previous posts in a bit and come back then


----------



## mogg77

And this is for you too kazzeeee! Sounds like it's all going in right direction-you'll get there!
Congrats ustoget on your second scan- when is the next one??
I'm going to book for one next week, 11 weeks, getting a bit obsessive an distracted worrying- this morning I put milk in my glass of ribena, then after that I put the ribena bottle in the fridge  !!
Nuttynat I don't blame you, my colleague at work is doing the exact same thing so she can enjoy her holiday, and you can come back relaxed and raring to go!
Dolphin it must be very worrying, but kids do develop at such different rates, at least it's very early on and like cinnamon says there is so much positive stuff you can do with him to make a difference.
Hope everyone has a lovely day, I have a day sitting with one of my favourite clients


----------



## kazzzee

Hi all. Thanks for trying but the darn oestrogen won't play ball! It had gone up over night so it would be a bad month to cycle and they sent me away saying come back next month. So I will be doing everything I can to banish the oestrogen this month. Exhausted from having to get up so early and the fact that the past two days I've slept really badly - which the OH says can drive up oestrogen (he's been researching it and realising why I go to such lengths to avoid oestrogenic chemicals and food!) 

Your talk of holidays is making me think I need one. They say stress doesn't help with oestrogen levels so maybe we should go somewhere for the bank holiday.


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, sorry not very sociable today....got hit on the head this morning which has given me a headache all day.....not good seeing as I am on an intensive 2 day training course.....arghhhhh!!

Kazzee sorry I didn't see your earlier message or I would have joined in the chanting!! I love pilates and acupuncture for a de-stress xx

Hope everyone else is well?

Dolphon sorry to hear you had an upsetting report on your son bit as the others have said it is very postive that it has been picked up so young. Thinking of you xx

Not surr if I mentioned it but my 11 week scan through midwife is on 8th june.....

Love to all xxxx


----------



## sfg29

Hi ladies

Kazzzeee, I am      my hardest that your oestrogen level will go down.  I also think a holiday for you and DH is a super idea.

Ustoget - that must of been an amazing feeling seeing those heartbeats.  Fingers crossed we all get to experience that soon.

Oscar & Mogg - so excited for you guys on your next scans.

Nuttynat - sound plan going on holiday first before treatment start, your body will be refreshed and chilled and ready for your embie(s).

Dolphins - sorry to hear about your son but to echo everyone else on here, it's very positive it's been picked up early on  

Cinnamon - don't worry about the form, I filled mine in 2 days before we went!  Jyst make sure your smear and hormonal profile is up to date but if not you can have it done there fairly cheap.

Hi to everyone else I've missed, nothing to report here.  Jenni where are you? I've missed your crazy 'M' stories  

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello loves 
Oscar::: You kind of skated over the fact you got hit on the head!! Erm what happened?..are you OK?
Your second scan isn't far away either!!... 
Kazzee::: I  am sending you positivity hun as I feel you need it!   
NuttyNat:::: Yay for getting the go ahead!!....so when will everything start?
Big Hello and cuddles to everyone else  
SFG::: I'm back in today hun at 3.30 (lovely shift!) so no doubt I shall have something to tell you when I'm next on!! 
Are you staring your tx soon?
Cloudy:::: Are you back home now? and how was your holiday?
So I'm now actually looking forward to going out with the girlies!!....although the drama has started already!! and we don't go for a couple of weeks!!
The age bracket is 21-61....but I'm already hearing "If she goes I won't go!"
So yesterday I've let it be known that those that come can come but that NO drama will be tolerated 
Anywho...DH will be up soon so I better get him organised!
Lots of love to all and I hope you all have calm, productive and positive day's!!!


----------



## sfg29

Morning peeps 

Jenni - right now I'm taking things easy, giving my poor body a break from all this madness. Going to have a couple of months off, relaxing the diet a little, treating myself to the odd glass of vino if I want and getting jiggy with DH! Who knows, I might get preggers naturally - I hear miracles do happen!  On the treatment front, I'm having my endo tested for NK cells with Dr Quenby at Coventry Uni Hospital but I have to wait for 2 AFs to happen first so I'm hoping to have it done mid July. After that I'm hoping for a FET around Sept/Oct. Jeez that sounds like a million miles away.  Anyway, it's payday and Friday tomorrow so all is good!

Hope everyone is having a good day so far 😊

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

SFG::: It's a good idea to take some time out.
When I did OE Ivf I did it back to back over 12mnths and I was physically and mentally drained!!
Oooh you never know hun like you say if you're doing "the dirty" you may get pregnant naturally  
And Sep/Oct is not far away...we go in Oct!!


----------



## cinnamon75

Morning ladies!

It's a bit of a wet one down here in Devon today  

Kazzzee I'm so sorry to hear your oestrogen didn't play ball and your treatment has been delayed. I really hope you can get it sorted. I did see you posted the question somewhere else about what you can do to help but after googling it, I couldn't see anything you aren't already doing as you are so good with your food and lifestyle. The only thing is like your OH said, getting a good sleep in a very dark room can help. I also read something about melatonin but I don't think we can buy melatonin supplements in the UK can we? I know doctors prescribe them though. Hey we might end up cycling at a similar time  

Nuttynat congratulations on getting the go ahead for treatment. It looks like you've had a tough time of it so I bet you're excited to get going again. Great decision to delay until after your holiday though as you will be nice and relaxed and the timing should be perfect. Are you going somewhere nice and sunny?  

Mogg that story about the Ribena and milk made me laugh and cringe at the same time! I have days like that and often put the teaspoon in the bin and the teabag in the sink. At least you have baby brain to blame it on  

SFG, thanks for reassuring me about the form for Gennet. Luckily I have some tests that are still in date and I'm hoping I'll have some more at my double planning meeting on June 8th as they are doing more bloods then too. Fingers crossed I won't have to repeat many!  

Oscar, oh my goodness are you all right after that bump on your head? What happened!? Urghhh couldn't think of anything worse than having to sit through a day of intensive training after that   What do you do for work?

Jenni, I love your posts they are so colourful   Are you going out for a special occasion? It sounds a bit like a hen night with all the drama!! You are such an early bird being up and posting on here before 5am!?

I hope I haven't forgotten anyone... but happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## cinnamon75

Ha ha ha I meant Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## jenni01

Cinnamon ::: Hats off to you remembering all that! 
Aren't you starting your tx in July?
No its not a hen night...just a group of us going out for an afternoon tipple!!


----------



## mogg77

Haha yes well done cinnamon quite a feat! Sometimes when I try to do a catch up I get in a right muddle, more than once I've tried scrolling back to remember details an lost the whole thing and given up!

Jenni I just wanted to share my cringey  morrisons story I remembered last night- the checkout lady started asking about my tattoos, if they hurt etc, then in front of the whole queue she said' I couldn't get another, my first one hurt so much I nearly pebble-dashed the place!'   .  
Have a nice rainy day everyone


----------



## jenni01

Haha!! Moggs!! 
Yes we're a classy bunch!! 
Remember hun...milk=fridge....


----------



## cinnamon75

Jenni, Ooooh I like the sound of afternoon drinkies, especially when it's sunny so fingers crossed for good weather! I'm taking my mum out for afternoon tea Saturday after next as a little surprise. We are both fans of Eurovision Song Contest (I know don't groan... it's more of a laugh and a family tradition than anything) so after afternoon tea we can settle down for the night and watch that together. She's over the moon about having the company (she lives in Wales so I will be heading up there on the bank holiday weekend). 

Mogg,   that made me laugh about the checkout girl... I bet you were like  I live jobs like that as they are never dull. I used to work in an airport and we'd be rolling around laughing at the things we saw or heard!

Yep, fingers crossed as long as my TSH levels are down into a healthy range, then we will go ahead with treatment June/July. It's short protocol so I'm not exactly sure when I'm starting (as my AF is due around 20th June) but hopefully my planning meeting on 8th June will help confirm a few things. It's funny howthings work out because we saw a consultant before starting IUI at the beginning of the year and he poo pooed the idea of thyroid being an issue. He put a sheet in the back of my hand and said, "see? No problem with your thyroid". I was lost for words. Then we accidentally got put on the private list for IVF last month and saw a different consultant who rushed me for a Thyorid test in case it was even slightly high before she would even consider starting a cycle. Now we are being sent back to the first consultant as we have obviously sorted out the fact that we are not private clients (after receiving a surprising bill for £180). Without that mistake I would be cycling whilst being hypothyroid!


----------



## cinnamon75

Jenni, where are you doing your treatment in October? I bet you can't wait! Have you done DE before or is this the first time?


----------



## cinnamon75

I really should preview my posts better. 

* He put a sheet of paper on the back of my hand.


----------



## jenni01

Cinnamon ::: Lol!!.. dont run yourself down!!.. I can't remember half the things you do!! 
That was a good accident for you!!... at least you will get the correct care!!
Afternoon tea with Mummy....very civilised and posh!
We're going to Brno in the Czech Republic. 
I've never done DE before!!...eek!... there's quite a lot of women who it works for first time, so I'm hoping I'll be one of them 
I don't get the donors details till just before we go so that's a bit nerve wracking!!
Hey if you want to come out with me and the girls you're more than welcome!!
In fact you should all come!!!


----------



## mogg77

Jenni I hope you don't mind me saying- but I went in for my ec in Prague at the same time as a bunch of donor girls- I gotta say they were all lovely looking! We had no idea really about our donor -just that he was tall brown haired and blueyed!


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: Thanks!!... no pressure then!!...Oh well full make up on every day for me!!
Your donor sounds very dishy!!... if you don't mind me saying it sounds like they matched him perfectly to Mr Moggs 
Remember hun we asked for teeth and you asked for hair


----------



## Lucieloos

Kazzzee, sorry your treatment has been delayed, sending positive thoughts your way and hoping your estrogen levels start to fall.

Sfg, that sounds lovely what you have planned for the next few months just chilling and relaxing and doing nice things!

Jenni, you should come and join us on the czech Reprofit thread, there's a lovely bunch of us on there with so much experience of Reprofit.

AFM, feeling quite excited today. We have decided to start to stimming again in June and will be going out to czech early July for another egg collection and transfer. My doctor replied this morning and has said I can use prednisone and clexane empirically for my next cycle so that i won't have to have the immune testing done. Do these also help with NK cells as well? I wasn't sure whether to enquire about intralipids also? She has also said I can try a combination of Menopur and Gonal f on short protocol if I want to. Last time I was on 225iu of only Menopur and had a fairly decent response. 6 mature eggs, all fertilised and all made it to day 3, 2 grade 2s on day 5 transferred but not frosties. I really don't know what to do at the moment as at least the Menopur kind of worked for me. I worry I will mess things up with Gonal? Has anyone tried this sort of protocol?


----------



## kazzzee

Just wanted to say you girls are great. I was feeling a bit down so I just read through the last few posts and it cheered me right up. I don't have time to reply properly to everything now as I'm at my desk with lots to do, but I will later

The reason I was feeling down, other than yesterday's events, is a good friend from uni just called to say she is pregnant. Which is ready good news as she is 40 like me, but it's just another person who's getting what I want and I'm still waiting. She's very understanding of my situation though because another friend had warned her. That other friend tested me just before the call just to say <friend's name> is pregnant. Which annoyed me because it was pretty insensitive given that she knows what I'm going through. But now I'm wondering if it was a quick heads up as she knew I would get a call... (I'd like to think the latter, but that friend can be a bit me me me so probably not).

Better get on with the work I was doing. Thanks for always being there girls xxx


----------



## mogg77

Oh Kazzeee it's hard isn't it, I remember my biggest fear was always my younger sister (10 years younger) getting pregnant before me, it made me shaky thinking about it and how I would handle it- it's not that I didn't want her happy or anything, it just brings you face to face with your fears I guess. You'll get there though! 
Glad you are feeling better  
Luciloos, I did menopur long protocol on my first cycle, when I went for my second in Prague they switched me to short protocol and gonal f,  I was worried and unsure as I had responded so well before, and the Bristol clinic had said I didn't need to change anything. But I responded even better and with more evenly sized follicles so it didn't do any harm for me!


----------



## sfg29

Kazzzeeee!

Lucie - I agree with Mogg there are many benefits to the short protocol, for me it was shorter injection days and I too responded better.  Try not worry as stress is not good when starting tx.

Jenni - Yay hopefully we can be cycle buddies in Oct.  I love drinking during the day (I swear I'm not a alchy......)!  Brings back lots of memories of all day drinking seshs at uni.

Cinnamon - what can I say, you're a girl after my own heart, I LOVE EUROVISION!  It's my dirty little secret!  

Xxxx


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks sfg and mogg. I also did short protocol on my last treatment and found it fine. I was just wondering if I should throw some gonal f into the mix with the Menopur this time and see if it gives me a better response. There so much information out there though it's difficult to decide!


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, just wanted to say sorry for being so rubbish at the mo, it has got so busy on here that I am strugglinh to keep up! Keep wanting to comment but by the time I have finished reading I have forgotton who said what!!! So can I just send a hug out to all those who need one ((((((()))))))s!!!

Jen, the bang on the head probably sounded worse than it was.....joys of commuting, a man getting his bag off the over head shelf very kindly knocked someone elses full (heavy) bag straight onto my head and not even an apology....had a headache all day but totally fine now x

Cloudy, hope you have had a good hol


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning...Good Morning lalalalala Good Morning to you!! 
SFG::: Yay we shall be cycle buddies!! 
And it's not far off for us....I don't know about you but I have a countdown ticker on my mobile!! 
OSCAR::: How rude of that man! 
Doesn't he know you're pregnant?!...you should have a T-shirt on telling everyone!!....outside of work I don't have much patience and do point out peoples rudeness!!... 
LUCIE::: Thank you for the offer of the Reprofit thread and tbh I have poped on occasionally to ask the odd question but until I'm actually cycling I think I may hold off!...but I will jump on nearer the time 
KAZZEE::: How are you hun? are you feeling any better?
MOGGS::: Morning hun...hope you and mini Mogg are OK today 
Morning hugs to everyone else  
I had this old man and his wife at my till yesterday....he's a cheeky little fella!! but you'd like him..
Anyway he lent into my till and said...
"Whats fat, pink and wrinkly and hangs out of my pants?!"

Nervously I asked " I don't know!" 
He said "My Mother!!"
Oh Thank god!! 
Have a good day everyone.. 
FILTHY::: Where the devil are you?....sending out a search party for a kinky woman in the veg isle wielding a knife shouting "Mr Grey where are you? I need to be spanked!"


----------



## jenni01

Pooh I messed up the joke 
Not hangs out of his pants....hangs out his pants


----------



## kazzzee

*Jenni* you are so brilliant at keeping us all cheery. Xxx

*Oscar* it's dangerous this commuting. Tell you what I'm very jealous that you will be able to demand a seat on account of being pregnant. That's something for us all to look forward to 

*Lucie* was it you who asked about gonal f and menopur? It's what I was on for my NHS round. I have nothing to compare it to though. Gonal is synthetic but I don't think that really matters in the scheme of things. They all have to be kept in the fridge.

*Cinnamon* very lucky slip up with the thyroid stuff. Almost like it was meant to be  everything happens for a reason x

I've been researching ways to bring down the oestrogen and rid myself of the cysts. This is a good site: http://natural-fertility-info.com/ovarian-cyst-remedy I've ordered the DIM and I am now also taking resveratrol I'll end up with no oestrogen at this rate and next month that will be the issue 

Have great days. Hope the weather is better today!

/links


----------



## ustoget

hey all...
sorry for being so shockingly **** and keeping up  

kazzee - sorry you didn't get to go ahead but at least you now its being done properly.. just a little wait now and your be back into the craziness.

jenni- I like your way of dealing with work politics.. we get that all the time at work.. and there's only 5 of us that go out !!

Lucieloos - I was on gonal f only and always responded well and yes my nk cells were treated with prednisolone 20mg  and I was started with clexane after my 6 week scan (as I had a 9 week miscarriage last time) so this is too thin the blood . Oscar started both during treatment (prednisolone 10mg) and intralipids so different places treat slightly different... but she was treat empirally.

Oscar- I HATE being bumped on the head.. it makes me so mad I can't explain.. I think its from years of migraines... so its better now 

Moggs - milk and Ribena ummm that/those babies are having giggles with you ha ha.. love it !!

sfg - good idea having a break.. I think I rushed into my next cyles and wasn't mentally ready for it...have  break and get topped up with positivity  

dolphin, filfhty and anyone else missed hope your all well xxx


----------



## Kieke

Good morning ladies!
Can I please join you on this thread?

I have been reading back to try and get up to date with your stories.

We've recently had our first ICSI cycle (NHS funded). I know we would have been very lucky for it to be successful straight away so prepared myself for a negative outcome.
Unfortunately it did indeed not work and it has hit me much harder than I thought it would do!
OTD was 8/5 so it's still fresh. I don't think it helped that my younger brother phoned me a day after OTD to share his news of becoming a father (he is unaware of our journey). Of course I'm happy for him but it was unexpected and for me bad timing... (sorry if I sound selfish).

Our plan was always to give it 3 goes (1 NHS 2 self funded) so we will try again!
We have our review apt next week Wednesday, I'm not sure what to expect but I've started to create a list of questions. The only thing I can think of being done different next time is to try and see if I can get more mature eggs. 
They collected 8 and only 3 were mature and 1 fertilised (good quality D2 transfer).

I just feel so stupid that we have waited so long... I have been so naïve! What on earth was I thinking all these years? My greatest fear is that I will end up all alone with nobody to share my life with.
I moved to the UK 10 years ago to be with my DH so I don't have my family (and 2 gorgeous nieces) close to me. Unfortunately my DH has various health issues and is disabled because of severe back problems. It's because of his various medication (we think) his sperm is now affected. 

With my husband unable to work there isn't much room for savings so the next round will be funded on various overdrafts and credit cards and for a potential 3rd round we will have to remortgage. I did think about going abroad for treatment but I think in our case it might not be feasible because we have sperm frozen over here which we obviously can't take with us. 

I'm starting to feel better and more optimistic. I've picked up my exercise regime again and am trying to loose a bit of weight before we try again. I was told you need to have 2 AF's in between before you can try again but I'm wondering if it would be better to give it more time? Something I will ask our consultant next week.

Anyhow, it gives me hope and strength to know I'm not alone! 
My DH isn't keen on sharing our journey so not many people know about it.

Wishing you all a lovely stress free weekend! 
xx


----------



## cinnamon75

Okay, here goes... this thread has been busy since yesterday afternoon so I will try my best to get this right   I think I'll work my way backwards down the posts....

Ustoget, I loved what you said about mini Oscar/s having a giggle at their mummy's expense. I can just picture that   Did you ever take baby aspirin during your cycles to thin your blood? I've read about people using it and I'm intrigued as to whether it's something that's safe to take as an extra, or would be best to avoid unless advised to take it by a doctor. It's great to hear that your doctors responded to your individual needs and experiences, I hope mine are proactive too rather than just treating me like one of the masses. I'm not expecting much from the first cycle though, someone told me to treat it as a practise run!

Kazzzee, I hope you are feeling more cheery today after having such and emotional few days. You sound like you have grabbed the problem by the ganglies though and are going to show that oestrogen who's boss!!!   I couldn't access your link, I think my iPad doesn't like it for some reason. I didn't know about Gonal F being synthetic, I should really learn more about what I'm injectin into my tummy   I just like to think of it as the magic stuff that makes the little eggs grow  

Jenni, your joke made me chuckle when I read it over brekkie to my OH. He said "don't you mean hangs out my pants?" So I got the blame for messing up the joke      The thing is he never doubted it was me as I always mess up jokes!

Oscar, grrrrr   what a rude man! Doesn't he know how much hard work you've put in to getting that BFP!!?? I agree with Jenni, you need a t-shirt or a big flashing sign over your head saying "carrying precious goods" so everyone treats you gently. 

Lucie, I've not done IVF yet but I had Gonal F for my one round of IUI. I seemed to get on OK with it, but I was only on 50iu a day. I've been told that my short protocol will be using Gonal F and Buserelin again. I quite like the Gonal F pen, it was much less fiddly and looked less daunting somehow. I'm sure you'll make whatever decision feels right for you  

SFG, yeahhhhhhh another closet Eurovision fan just like me    Last year I had my first ever party for it and it was hilarious. We had a buffet with foods from all the different countries, a sweepstake, a quiz, fancy dress prize etc. It was shocking how many people suddenly admitted they actually quite enjoy secretly watching it   I think Sweden, Slovenia or Australia are going to win next week (now I'm just sounding really sad).

Mogg, it was very reassuring to hear that a short protocol with Gonal F worked for you. I hope I have the same success with my follies! The first IVF is daunting as I have no idea how well I'll respond - it's a bit scary if I'm honest. It's the not knowing what they'll find that I find hard   I haven't had my AMH tested but my FSH was 13.5 last time (it was 6.5 less than six months before!) so that's not good at all. Still, I've got to be positive and I feel more in control because I have my back up plan in Prague in place which helps me face this head on if that makes sense.

I think that's everyone, but hello to anyone else, even you lurkers and silent friends in Limbo out there


----------



## cinnamon75

Kieke, I'm sorry it took me so long to write my post that you posted yours while I was writing it  

Lovely to meet you, I'm a newbie here too but I haven't had my first IVF/ICSI cycle yet. Like you, we have plans to have one NHS funded and two self-funded goes at making our own little family. I'm 39 too, it's taken so long to get through the fertikity investigation stages though and although I began this when I was 38, I am now turning forty in August! My DP is unemployed at the moment and money has been stressful for me this year, we've always had plenty while we were both bringing in good wages and I feel frustrated that his redundancy had to come this year of all years... life really throws you spanners sometimes!! I'm also trying to lose weight and have picked up my exercise to give myself the best chance possible at this, so we have lots in common  

Where have you moved to the UK from?


----------



## Kieke

Cinnamon, it does sound we have a lots in common!
I remember speaking to my GP about it at least 3 years ago. Somehow it took longer for my DH to do his testing bit. We do have a lot going on with his health issues but I'm not sure why we caused the delay (no waiting time for NHS referrals etc). Anyhow, we can't dwell on what's in the past but I am a sucker for it!

I haven't had any further testing done, I think that so far the conclusion is that the issues are with my DH. 
My DH went to see his GP yesterday who asked him about our treatment. His GP was very positive and told him that we now at least know we can get to fertilisation - which is true. Also, he said that if you look at the money side of it the treatment is nothing compared to having children! I know it's not exactly the same but it did make me think.
We could do with some small adaptions in the house for my DH but trying for a family is more important.

I'm originally from Amsterdam - I'm going back for a short visit in 3 weeks time and can't wait! Not been since Christmas and am dying to see my nieces! And my family and friends of course.


----------



## kazzzee

*Cinnamon* well the drugs are either synthetic or made from the urine of nuns, or something like that. Definitely in the early days of IVF they used to use nun's urine as they are all past menopause so the FHS is high. I always imagined the white powder you mix for the menopur was dried nun's urine. And now you all will 

*Kieke* welcome to the mad house. We're a good bunch. Like you I had a problem with maturity in my NHS cycle - 5 eggs and only one was mature and it didn't even fertilise so I never got to transfer! I think when you go private they will monitor you a lot more so that shouldn't happen again. What are your next steps after your meeting?


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee thank you! Well the plan is to continue with the same clinic but paying for it.... I assumed we would receive the same treatment and the same amount of appointments whether we are a NHS or a private patient. Your comment now makes me think I should look into other clinics? I don't think there are many around in our area and we have sperm frozen with the private satellite clinic they use from our NHS clinic where they do all the scanning etc. 
Depending on what the consultant says and recommends on Wednesday I was hoping to start again after my next AF (just had one). I'm assuming (again!) that it will be long protocol again but am not sure.
But maybe we should leave more time in between?


----------



## kazzzee

*Kieke* When you have your meeting with your clinic ask about monitoring and what they would do differently because if they are just going to do the same thing you'll be throwing the money away. It's important that you see at least one other place to get a second opinion, I think. And check out their success rates on the HFEA page: http://guide.hfea.gov.uk I realise you are trying to save money but you could end up paying for three goes somewhere that's not very good rather than paying for one go somewhere else. Where are you based? The fact that so many of your eggs weren't mature rings warning bells for me - especially given you think the issue is with OH.

/links


----------



## Kieke

Thank you so much kazzzee! It might sound naïve but the thought never crossed my mind to look elsewhere as well... 
I will definitely have a look at their success rates and see what else is available in our area. I'm based in West Yorkshire (sunny Huddersfield!).
During my stimming I obviously knew I didn't have loads of follies and potential eggs but when we were told only 3 ended up being mature I could not believe it!


----------



## sfg29

Hi Kieke

Welcome  

So sorry to hear about your recent failed cycle.

I agree with Kazzzee and think you should go and see another clinic for a second opinion, after all it wouldn't hurt.  My 1st cycle with the NHS with Care was ok and their aftercare of my failed tx was not good - I had 9 mature eggs but only 1 managed to fertilised as the rest were abnormal fertilisation and some didn't even fertilised.  They implied the reason it failed was down to a combination of bad luck and the quality of my eggs or a chromosomal issue - this is rubbish considering my last cycle with Gennet I had 15 mature eggs and 12 of them fertilised and my chromosomes are normal.  They then proceeded to show me their price list and ticked all the costs that would apply to me if I chose to cycle with them again - £6.5k without meds by the way.  I asked them what they would do differently if I did do another cycle and they said probably nothing because I responded well to the meds?!!!  Go figure!  Also, I think I have read somewhere that some clinics will accept frozen sperm from another for a fee.  Might be worth asking your clinic?

Cinnamon - your Eurovision party last year sounds amazing.  Think I'm watching it solo this year as DH thinks it's a load of poo poo.

Jenni - Oh you crack me up so much, I think you should write a book with all the funny stories from work - Diary of a check out girl, got a ring to it if I say so myself! Hahahaha

Oscar - I hope you gave that rude man a mouthful or a least a death stare?  Honestly, what's happened to people with manners these days?

Hope everyone have a good weekend.

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Cinnamon - I actually used baby aspirin for all my failed natural fets.. I heard about it on here and my doctor at my clinic said give it ago it won't hurt. 

But this is what Prof quenby put on my protocol sheet and I gadn't even asked about it...

5. We advise against taking aspirin in the early stages of pregnancy as it may interfere with the preparation of the lining of the womb for pregnancy.

I know lots of women do use it though !!


----------



## jenni01

Morning All 
Welcome Keike.. 
I don't have too much to report ladies!!
I'm at work now and just had a sausage and mushroom roll!!...( sod it!)..
So have a good day everyone and as usual I'll catch up tomorrow!!!


----------



## kazzzee

I'm becoming completely obsessed with reading about oestrogen dominance. Seriously, ask me any questions I am now the expert!

I need to put down the Internet and stop Googling!!! 

Cysts are playing up this morning so I was in a bit of pain and took paracetamol and one of the codeine left over from my egg collection in Jan and now I'm really spaced out. 

What does everyone have planned this weekend? Looks like we might do some more car hunting (we're bored of it now). I think relaxation and not being stressed would be good too! 

(I just had a fried egg Jenni)


----------



## jenni01

Hello my normal friends!!
Just a quickie cos I'm getting stuck into a bottle of wine after an eventful day!!
Had no sleep (again!) but woke up in tears cos I dreamt DH went off with a woman with no teeth off Jeremy Kyle cos she could get pregnant!!  
Then was busy at work....then I had to do my own shopping and heard a major kafuffle...
Ended up breaking up a fight in the Supermarket!!
We have a Thai woman who works there and she came up and she said:
" You Crazy!!.. you go up to the people and stop them fighting, you crazy!"..
I just said " Not crazy just a Scouser!! " 
Anyway on the way out the woman who's hubby got punched who also had this bird in her face thanked me!
Seriously is this what I have to do to get customers to be polite!!
Anyway...bring on the wine!!!
Have a good night loves 
Kazzee.... Yay fried egg!!!
Xxxx


----------



## oscar13

Jenni it sounds like you more than earned that drink! Xx


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi everyone, hope you are all having a nice weekend. Can I ask a quick question...I am starting my second tx with Reprofit in a couple of months but they don't do a baseline scan before treatment starts and nor do they do any blood tests during stimms. I just have 2 scans on day 8 and 10. I've noticed a lot of other clinics do all this and was just wondering how important it is. Is it something I should be querying with them?

Also for my next tx I'm going to be stimming on a mix of Menopur and Gonal -f. They have agreed to put me on prednisone and clexane even though I haven't been tested and I'm waiting for a response to see if I can go on gestone too instead of pessaries as I am concerned I may have progesterone issues. Is there anything else you can think of that has helped you or may be worth me trying next time?


----------



## kazzzee

*Lucie* I'm with ARGC and they are excessive in their monitoring - people refer to it as the ARGC boot camp. Blood tests every day. Sometimes TWO blood tests a day. From the results they determine how much of the Meds you should be taking that day. They also scan every other day. I chose this kind of monitoring because when I cycled with the NHS I was scanned twice and had two blood tests when stimming and basically feel that no attention was really given to how I was responding. It was kind of pot luck (and I ended up with five eggs, four of which were immature and the other didn't fertilise). So for me I think monitoring is essential. Otherwise you are just being treated the same as everyone else. I'd say it's very important that they do a blood test before you start to check that it's a good month to do it. If you are like me and have high oestrogen - which is likely the flip side to low progestrone it might not be a good month to cycle


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh gosh thanks kazzzee I knew it probably wasn't very good. I will have to ask them about it but I don't think they do it for anybody. I suppose I could order my own bloods and things before treatment but I don't know.

Does everybody else here have monitoring and bloods?


----------



## ustoget

Lucie, I only had day 8 and day 10 scan and had one blood test .. Day 8 I think but not 100%


----------



## mogg77

Yep I was only two scans as well, no blood test at all.


----------



## Lucieloos

Oh ok thanks both that makes me feel a little better. What was the blood test for on day 8 ustoget?


----------



## kazzzee

I'm sure most people wouldn't need that kind of monitoring. It's only really difficult cases like myself that need all the monitoring.


----------



## ustoget

Just to check hormone levels, so when they have the doctors planning meeting to discuss my case with my first scan results they checked them both together to see how I was responding to the stims and decided whether to keep me at the same dose or not.,


----------



## Cloudy

I'mmmmmmmmm baaaaacccccckkkkkkkk! What's with this weather    I am acclimatized to 28c  

We had a lovely time, I found a new love for Prosecco and drank more obscurely named cocktails than I could even try to remember!

I have read back through everything that I have missed but there is sooo much to remember so i will just say "Hello" to everyone, and   to everyone who needs one for now, and I will try and catch up properly from here on in - and probably get a pen and paper so I can keep track!  

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Good afternoon ladies.

I agree with you Cloudy, the weather is awful! I'm up North and if I wouldn't know any better I would think we are heading for winter already!
I take it you've just returned from a nice sunny holiday?

Thank you for your advice sfg29.

I seriously feel I'm losing the plot... I never expected to react this badly to all of this. My mind is all over the place!
Like I mentioned before we have our review on Wednesday. I did look at other clinics and their success rates. There are only 2 clinics in our area and both use the same satellite clinic. The success rate of the one we have used is above the national average and better than the other clinic in the area. Because of my husband's disability and the fact that he might not be able to produce a fresh sample anymore I don't think we have much choice but to try the same clinic again. I feel so negative and need to snap out of it before we are going to try again. But at the same time the clock is ticking and I feel we are running out of time! I'm angry at myself and my DH that we have been in denial about it all for so long. I also can't help to think that maybe we should give up instead of burying ourselves in debt for nothing. 
My husband mentioned using donor sperm but I'm so not ready to even think about that. I'm scared we might even not be able to adopt because of my DH's disability. All my negativity has now rubbed off on my DH as well so I need to get a grip. Maybe I should make use of the free counselling service we have been offered by our clinic but I doubt that they will be able to help. 

Sorry for being so negative - I have massive respect for all you ladies who do manage to stay sane and in control!
xx


----------



## mogg77

Welcome back cloudy! Hmmmm prosecco    ,

I just went for a a scan today, nervous as hell but all good, now I am armed with pics when I go to Ireland next week and can show Mr moggs family  with greater confidence  in particular his lovely granny and great aunt who don't know yet so far as I'm aware 

I wanted to say hi to Kieke! Your situation reminded me of myself, like you my partner was unable to work and we also did our cycle ( after the nhs) using credit cards and loans, quite nerve wracking, but I'd recommend experian credit report free trial to help you find a better deal on a loan if you can? 
I too was kicking myself, as we started investigations five years ago after trying for two years! But life got in the way and we put it on the back burner, we really didn't believe it was going to be anything major, so yes we were in denial-then he got ill so we delayed again and finally had my first cycle  just as I turned 40! We only just scraped in for nhs treatment.
Also I did a quick search and found a thread on here about moving sperm, this company came up and was recommended ' kynisi courier service' who can transport all over Europe, well worth looking into I think , even if it was a few hundred, you would save so much on the IVF- for instance I was quoted £6000 for my cycle in Bristol, in Prague excluding travel costs it was £2700 ! And flights and accommodation were really reasonable too especially if you go self catering, I spent ten days there in total and loved it. And yes I'm in debt but it's manageable and I wouldn't change a thing. Best of luck with whatever you decide!
Hope everyone else is well, you've all gone quiet! Xx


----------



## oscar13

Hello lovely ladies!!!

Cloudy, wonderful to have you back and I am so glad you had a fabulous holiday....you very much earned it!

Kieke,  sending huge hugs honey. I say definitely give the free counselling a go....you have nothing to loose xx

Mogg, great news on mini mogg from the scan!! Mr Moggs family are going to be over the moon to see the pics xx

How is everyone else? X


----------



## ustoget

Hiiiiii cloudy.. we missed you.   Did you manage to do you 'goodbye' you planned with the sunset?? 

moggs- congrats again  you must be so excited about going to Ireland now!!

kieke - don't worry about being down.. believe me we have all been there.. if you read back to December when this thread was started we were all so incredible low so maybe that can give you some hope of how far we have come.. not just treatment wise but mentally with the support from each other. I hope your meeting will give you the boost you need and some clarity at least but Moggs info does seem like a great idea. Being with clinic that you are comfortable with is very important and if you have no hope before u start that's not good. BUT on the other hand if you are happy after your meeting, there is a lot to say for convenience too... if you need to stay around and look after dh as well !!?? Moggs is defo the one to speak to.. what she has dealt with is unbelievable and her courage and strength is incredible.. I would listen to her words very carefully (love you moggs girl crush )

hope every one else is well... #mondayyuk


----------



## kazzzee

Where did you go for your holiday Cloudy? Weather is all over the place at the moment. Thunder and lightning forecast for tomorrow! At least it got better later on in the afternoon today. 

Kieke there is no point beating yourself up over leaving it - we're all here now and we're all doing the best we can. I expect you'd have needed help even if you'd have tried ten years ago. I know I would have. But then I certainly couldn't have afforded IVF. Plus I'm not sure I would have been emotionally ready for all of this back then either. There are lots of things you can do to improve your chances at which ever clinic you end up, we have three month window to improve egg quality - are you looking at things that can help with that? I find doing something positive - something that will help - is a good way to take control and keep a positive outlook. Even if it's just not drinking alcohol or coffee it's something positive that you have control over. You've got some great advice from Mogg there  

Mogg It will be good to be able to share those scan pics with Mr Mogg's family. I'm sure they will love to see them. I was thinking everyone had gone quiet too! How are you feeling with the pregnancy? 

And Oscar & Ustoget how is pregnancy treating you two?  

How's everyone else? Any crazy tails from the check out Jenni?

I had a good day, my team got nominated for an award today so that's quite exciting. Heading home and wondering what to cook tonight... Problem is I can't remember what's in the fridge!


----------



## jenni01

Helllloooooo!!! 
Ah my arch nemesis has returned!!!
Cloudy!!... I'm so glad you had a nice holiday!!... its good to have you back all refreshed and raring to go 
Hello to our preggers girlie's  
Well done on your scan Mogg...xxx
Kieke... I actually wrote down the name of the drugs I needed and went to see my GP..
Cheeky I know but the ones he was prepared to give me saved quite A LOT of money!!
"Shy bairns get nowt!! 
I have the next two days off!!!...
DH is poorly...he was misdiagnosed with IBS for two years and just over a year ago ended up having emergency surgery and had Bowel Resection!!
Now has a HUGE scar...anyway he went to hospital today and he has a wee wee infection and swollen bowel again!!
Do he's took his pills and gone to bed...but says he's going to work cos he doesn't want to lose out on money!!... 
Nothing exciting at work just a shoplifter....boring!
Have a good evening everyone...xxx
Off to play nursey!!


----------



## oscar13

Hi Kazzzee, congratulations on the award!! It is so nice to feel appreciated xx

I'm doing Ok thanks, absolutely shattered and keeping my fingers crossed that I miraculously return to being a functioning human being when I hit 12 weeks! I'm honestly not moaning and very happy but wanting to be in bed by 6pm is not normal xxxx

Jen, so sorry to hear hubby is poorly! I wish him a very speedy recovery. Yay for a couple of days off xxx


----------



## mogg77

Lol ustoget, careful I'll get all weepy!
Oscar, I have miraculously felt less tired since ten weeks, so fingers crossed for you too!
Jenni sorry to hear that- hope he feels better soon! 
Kazzeeee congrats on nomination! Instead of cooking tonight I just swung by m&s and picked up whatever was  marked down! Spinach and ricotta ravioli £2.70!! Good to cheat sometimes 

Kieke I hope we haven't overwhelmed you with info! Don't forget your bfn was sooo recent, it does hit harder than you think! So be kind to yourself and don't feel you need to rush into any decisions yet x


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie!
Kazzee:: Congratulations on the award!!...no doubt you deserve it and it's all down to you! 
Oscar...Mogg...Thanks girls I will pass on your wishes to him when he wakes up!
Seriously I made him eat his tea and then he fell asleep!!...
Wish I could sleep like he does...I'm lucky if I get 5hrs but his record is 36hrs with 4 pee breaks! 
Anywho I may go and watch some telly in bed now but no doubt I will be up early!
Have a good one loves


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hiya.

Just popping on to say hello. I know I've missed a lot. Had a roller coaster of a week... I've completely lost track on this board with all the newbies. Been so busy with work... Very very long days that I've been too tired on a night time! I guess it's making the days go quick!

Jenni- did that search party get lost

Cloudy- sounds like a good holiday to to me!

Hello to everyone.. I bet the newbies are thinking who the hell is this!! 

Hope everyone is well! I promise to keep checking in!! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Hello Fifty where did you get to!

Mogg I got some haddock (trying to eat more fish) cooked it in the oven and it was yummy. I surprised myself!

Jenni hope your Hubbie is feeling better. A good night sleep will help him I'm sure x 

Thanks everyone - it's nice to get recognition for the work we do. I don't even mind if we don't win the award, just getting the nomination is great! 

I'm going to have an early night xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kazzeee- no where exciting!!! 

I'm getting an early nite too. Going to be on a treadmill at 6:15am!!
Xx


----------



## Cloudy

Fifty - the only thing I would be doing at 6.15 (if I am awake) would be going to MacDonalds for breakfast, you are a crazy lady!  

Kazzzee - saw about your cyst, sorry you have had this delay. I had one on my last FET and my oestrogen was stupidly high (1000 or 3000 or something like that, I get mixed up with all the different numbers for different things) but as soon as I had a period (induced by a pregnyl trigger shot) it went - although it was the period from hell (but to us endo girls that's pretty normal sadly isn't it!) Congratulations on the award nomination tho! xxx

Mogg - ahh, lovely news about Mini Mogg's beautiful picture! Mr Mogg's family will be over the moon   (p.s. I second what Ustoget said about you)

Jen - Hope Mr Jen feels better, and that he stays asleep and doesn't moan at you to run around after him on your days off. I did laugh a bit when u saw all the newbies that have joined us - I thought "at least Jen has more hostages" ^rofl^  

Oscar - glad you are ok, and still glad (in a nice way) that you are tired, sleep well  

Ustoget - the picture didn't go as planned, but got a beautiful picture of the sky at sunset, and then another one on the last night of our holiday so going to have both on a canvas I think. Hope you are ok and that you are taking it as easy as you can  

Kieke - don't be hard on yourself, it's a massive thing having to suffer a BFN: one of my GPs actually said I should remember it's like a bereavement because we go through so much, and put our bodies through a lot. Take your time, limbo land isn't nice but these girls on here will make it as pleasant as possible and look after you so don't worry    

Everyone - hope Monday hasn't been too bad for you all! We went to KFC and the pictures today to ease us back into real life after our lovely break. Though I think I have. A virus coming on which is just flipping typical of me  

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Hi ladies, thank you all for your kind words! It means a lot to be able to 'talk' to people who actually know what they are talking about.

Mogg - thank you for your tips! It's especially good to know that frozen samples can be transported.
I haven't looked into treatment abroad but it sounds rather complicated. How do they monitor you when you are stimming? And I assume you do have to see them before treatment starts?
We have a sample frozen as a back up but would like to use fresh if we can. So my DH would need to travel with me and cheap flights/accommodation are normally not suitable for him. But there is the option to go alone and use the frozen sample...
And I would need to cover my time away from work so I can imagine it all adds up quickly.
But it's something to look at! And yes it is all very fresh and I shouldn't rush. Delaying round 2 with a couple of months might actually be the best thing to do.

Oscar - I think I will book in a counselling session, like you say I have nothing to loose.

Ustoget - the clinic we have used and everyone involved have been great! The lack of hope at this moment of time is not because I don't trust them. Their result are also good so moving clinics would only be an option if they suggest we do everything the same again for round 2.
But I have to wait and see how it goes tomorrow first. Obviously treatment in the UK is expensive in general but as I mention above treatment abroad might not work out that much cheaper in our situation and it might not be feasible.

kazzzee - I need to do something positive and take control for sure! I haven't had caffeine for at least 6 months but have to admit I have been drinking way too much wine these past (almost) 2 weeks... This will of course have to change very soon!
I juice a lot and decided to treat myself to a 3 day home-delivered juice detox/boost next week. I know that some people would think of this as a punishment but I'm already looking forward! 
I have also opted the exercise again which makes me feel better.
Congrats on the nomination! Being recognized for your work is so important! 

Jenni - I might actually try your cheeky tip! You reminded me of another thing I need to look into: shopping around for meds... 
But first things first! 
Sorry to hear your DH is poorly - I know all about it. I hope the infection settles soon.

Hi Fiftyshades! I keep planning to get up at 6.15 to go for an outside run... well there is always tomorrow! 
I take it you have a treadmill at home?

Thanks for your kind words Cloudy!

Feeling a bit better today. Realised I need to also keep it together for my DH. He feels it's his fault and he ruined my life enough already (being disabled, not able to work and/or help out in the house/go on trips with me etc).
So trying to reassure him that I don't blame him and love him to bits! At the end of the day he is the most important person in the world for me.
The question for today is: bootcamp tonight or wine on the sofa!  

xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Hi ladies,

Can I join you please? Been away from ff for a few days but feel ready to come back now! Got our negative result from our ivf cycle on Friday although my period started a few days before so knew then that it was all over. This was supposed to be our last cycle but I think we are going to give it another go. I know we are very lucky to have our dd but I'm not quite ready yet to give up on the dream of giving her a sibling. Anyway, we're off on holiday on Saturday and when we come back we'll start thinking about the next steps. Been holding it together pretty well although I had a phone call from one of the nurses at the clinic this morning to see how I was and that set me off again!

*Kieke*, I'm finding it hard to stay away from the wine too at the moment! Figured I would just do as I please until our holiday is over and then get back to the healthy regime! Glad to hear that you are feeling a bit better today.

I'll try and do more personals when I've had a chance to catch up with the rest of the thread.

Lisa xxx


----------



## cinnamon75

Hellooooooo ladies  

Sorry for being quiet for a while, I hope everyone had good weekends? Mine was OK, I was a little emotional (AF showed up last night and I'm always a bit emotional before that). Had a nice walk on the beach with my man and then a lovely healthy salad in Pizza Express so my halo was shining   I made a really silly move last night by starting to watch the film 'The fault in my Stars' because DP had gone out and ended up bawling my eyes out and I only watched the first half of the film because I couldn't bear crying like a crazy hormonal lady in front of DP when he got home  Anyway, I got to call the hospital today and tell them I'm CD1 which felt a little bit like a tiny step towards actually starting this IVF cycle  

Hello to Cloudy, Fifty and Lisa - nice to meet you all  

Fifty, SNAP! I've also been getting up at 6.15am to go on the treadmill. This morning I think I may actually have still been half asleep  

Cloudy, I hope you had a fab holiday. I haven't had a drink for months (Becks Blue is now my best friend) and the thought of Prosecco is making my mouth water!

Lisa, a holiday sounds like a good plan! I would have been just like you with the nurse, if anyone shows me any sympathy or kindness I can never hold it together. I'm really pleased to hear you are trying again and still have some fighting spirit in you to make number two  

Kieke, I'm on a waiting list to try IVF abroad if this one with the NHS doesn't work out. I've chosen Prague as the clinics have good reviews and accommodation is cheap over there so keeps the price down. As far as I know, you can fly over for an initial consultation but you can also do it by Skype form the UK. Initial scans can be done here for a bit of extra cost to limit the time you need to spend abroad during EC and ET. The IVF is much cheaper and most do ICSI as standard, but you have to add on the cost of medications. It's worth considering though for sure!   I appreciate with your hubby having a disability that it might make things a little more complicated but everything's possible with a little more planning   As far as meds are concerned... take a look at Alcura Health (used to be central home care or something) - I've heard their prices are hard to beat.

Jenni, 36 hours with only only pee breaks!!?? I would need to be surgically removed from my bed after spending that long in it. I hate lying in, I just get so uncomfortable and if DP doesn't wake up early enough then he misses his chance of morning nookie because I'm out of bed and downstairs before he can tweak my nipple   I hope your DH is feeling better now though.

Moggs, I like your style with the bargain hunting at M&S. My dad would love you, he is such a sucker for a good deal. His most recent was a whole rib of beef reduced from £40 to £5 and he was so chuffed with himself he almost did a little dance  

Kazzzee, did you see any of those storms today? Our weather hasn't been half as bad as predicted... in fact it's been really sunny down here in Devon. I completely agree with what you said about not being ready to start the IVF journey sooner. I'm not sure I wanted it enough or would have been half as emotionally ready as I am now. I think I've already done so much thinking about possible outcomes, adoption, donor eggs etc that I will hopefully be stronger if or when I'm faced with these decisions. Oooh, almost forgot to say well done on the award at work!!

Oscar I hope you are starting to feel less sleepy soon. I heard the DJ on our local radio saying that the tiredness you feel in those first stages of pregnancy is like no other tiredness you'll ever experience. Your bed is your best friend right now  

Ustoget your post was so beautiful. I haven't read back to the start of this thread but I think I will now and what you said about Moggs brought a tear to my eye. I have read a little about your story Moggs and I am in awe of how bittersweet it is... It's just such a special story. I love reading the stories of all the people who get their BFPs on here, it makes me realise it's all possible and also makes me thankful for what I do have.  

I think I've covered as much as I can but I am so sorry if I have missed anyone. Big hugs to everyone x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- you know my answer would be boot camp! No the treadmill is at my gym!!! Was there for 615am!!



Welcome lisamarie! Sorry to hear about bfn. Enjoy your holiday! Come back and have a plan of action!

Will catch up in a bit I'm just on lunch! Xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Ladies, can I join please?? I’ve been away for a while trying to get my head screwed back on (tightly!)!  After 3 years of TTC, being referred for IVF at St Mary’s due to a blocked tube and being advised that when AF arrives we will definitely be able to start short protocol (treatment requested 3 times) AF never showed! Over Christmas we were lucky enough to conceive naturally!! A heartbeat was seen at 6+3 but at 9+3 no heartbeat could be found.  ERPC the following Monday, fast forward 10 weeks and two AF’s later and I’m still lost! 

I’m in limbo land and not sure what to do for the best, my DH is great, we’ve done lots of fun things for example bought a new car, decorated the living room (well, I didn’t! I supervised) and now I get to do the fun stuff of buying all the soft furnishings, DH booked a surprise holiday to visit family in Malta for 10 nights in July but as much as I am super grateful and ridiculously happy with what we have done and have planned I still have a something missing, does anyone know what I’m talking about or do I need to go back to the drawing board with regard to screwing my head back on?!?  

At the moment we are ‘waiting to see what happens’ as it has happened naturally before hopefully it will happen again.  I am happy with this decision but as soon as AF shows and the hormones are going crazy I really begin to question myself. But a few days later I’m back to being happy with the decision. Has anyone felt like this before? 

Sorry for all the questions and my general rant…… 

xx


----------



## kazzzee

*Stepbystep* of course we know what you are talking about. We're all in the same boat. It doesn't matter how great life might be, without having our babies it's incomplete. It's great that you've been keeping busy. And as harsh as it is to have miscarried at least you know it's possible for your body to get that far. Don't just wait for it to happen again though. Get the ball moving with IVF and if it happens naturally that's lucky, but there's no point waiting otherwise.

*Cinnamon* I haven't watched that film as I know I'd be an emotional wreck too. We did have some hail just after I got back to the office from lunch. I missed it by about five minutes!

*Fifty and Cinnamon* you girls are making me feel guilty for not getting more exercise! I definitely couldn't do a 6.15 start! I have an exercise bike and I keep meaning to get back in the habit of using it. Apparently more exercise will help my body get rid of the excess oestrogen. But we also mustn't over do the exercise, there's a fine line and you don't want to do too much because that can be as detrimental as not enough - mind you I'm guessing you aren't running a marathon every weekend 

*Lisamarie* welcome to our little group (not so little any more). I'm so jealous of all you girls going on holiday. If it turns out I can't cycle in June I think I might book one. We need a break!

*Kieke* a detox sounds like a good idea - you can make that the line where you start afresh. There's nothing wrong with slipping from the healthy diet once in a while though - and when you need a glass of wine/slice of cake/cup of coffee then you need it and that's ok 

*Cloudy* I've been doing tons of research into excess oestrogen and endo and I've learned lots. I'm taking a couple of supplements to help my body get rid of the excess oestrogen and I've also found out things I can do that are supposed to reduce cysts. So I'm giving it all a go and if I manage to reduce my oestrogen and the sizes of the cysts then I'll know it helped. It may not be possible to make enough of a dofference in one month though so if it doesn't work in time for June I need to make sure I don't give up on the regime!

Hope you all had good days today. I've got acupuncture this evening - I don't tend to relax until after the needles are in as I worry about certain points hurting a bit. But I'm convinced that it helps and that's a good enough reason to carry on.


----------



## jenni01

Evening Loves 
Hope everyone has had a good day!
Lisamarie::: Welcome hun 
StepbyStep::: You've done the right thing focusing on "you" time...it's good to remember why you started this journey and when the times right you'll make your decision as to what to do next! 
Cinnamon::: Yet again you have impressed me with your indepthness of your posting!
And also made me giggle about your comment about morning nookie!! 
Kazzee::: I hope your acupuncture went OK...have you had any news yet about whats happening with you?
Filthy::: The search party retracted when they heard how kinky you are!!!...think they were in fear for their lives!! 
Cloudy::: Will I be seeing you in October? or have you had word closer to home?.....Yes plenty of new hostages but I can't keep up anymore!!....I think a few may escape! 
Moggs, Ustoget, Oscar, Sfg, Nuttynat.....OH crap my brains gone!!
Hello to everyone 
Mr Jen went to work but came home and is having tomorrow off....I know he's bad and he's also a worrier which is understandable after his last ordeal!!
So I shall just have to keep an eye on him......his tummys swollen but unfortunately not his balls!!! 
Anyways take care everyone and sorry if I missed anyone...


----------



## kazzzee

Hi *Jenni*, acupuncture was ok. I always get an itchy face though as soon as she leaves me on my own and then end up trying to blow at the itch as I can't move my hands due to the needles in them. I'm not sure I find it as relaxing as I should. She's trying to balance my hormones, so that should help me in my oestrogen vanishing task.

I've decided that if I can't start a cycle in June I'm going to book a holiday. Probably just somewhere in the UK as OH won't fly and it'll keep the cost down. I'm thinking of hiring a cottage somewhere because that way we're more likely to cook for ourselves (although well still end up eating out no doubt!) That gives me something to look forward to if I can't cycle in June. And hopefully will let me relax enough to get things right in time for a July cycle.


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: I can just imagine you trying to blow your face to try and relieve an itch! 
I do hope you get to cycle in June hun   
But if you don't you should look at that Air BnB site...they have good offers in the UK and also around the world for places to stay..xx


----------



## oscar13

Morning All! 

It is growing so fast on here suddenly and I just can't keep up. Cinnamon you put me to shame!!!! Very impressive memory xx

Welcome lisamarie and stepbystep! I hope you find plenty of relief here and was can be a very stressful time xx

Kieke, I love juicing and used to do it quite regularly before I got pregnant! Funnily enough I was only thinking about it the other day as it would really help with my current bloating......ah well x

Kazzzee, I was a bit like you with the acupuncture.....always quite tense until the needles were all in however, I would then totally relax and drift off.....so much so I once woke myself up with a snore......bit embarrassing!!!

Fifty, so good to see you back!

Jen, sorry to hear Mr Jen is still poorly, hope he is getting plently of TLC. X

Hope everyone else is good? Xx


----------



## Kieke

LisaMarie - sorry to hear it didn't work out for you!   I hope you have a lovely time away and come back with a clear and positive mind!
I'm back on the healthy regime as from next week.

Cinnamon - thanks for the heads up regarding Alcura Health, good to keep this in mind. Also did no think about waiting lists, I better start making a list of things to look into.

Fiftyshades - I ended up going to the gym for a nice 5k run and some cardio. I could not bare the thought of crawling through the mud in the rain though, just wasn't in the mood.
Oh I did have a sneaky wine as well...  

Step_by_Step - so sorry to hear about your loss. I can imagine your head must be all over the place.  
It's so difficult having to make decisions that will effect you for the rest of your life. I totally understand the something missing in your life bit - I'm struggling to accept it's a strong possibility that this is it.
It's amazing that you managed to conceive natural - you've got something to work on!   I would definitely also crack on with IVF - you don't want to feel you've waited too long.

kazzzee - yes Tuesday is my fresh start! Not saying that I'm overdoing it now but there is much room for improvement!  
I do have a weekend away in 2 weeks time and will be having some drinks but after that it's back to being tee total.
I'm a big fan of acupuncture as well - not having it a the moment but will start again once I know we will go for round 2.

Oscar - Just about to place my order. Just not sure whether to go for the 'normal' juices or the pure green alkaline ones. I know which one would be better... Are you not juicing at all at the moment?

I'm also going to look into booking a week away in June/July of we decide to wait a little bit before we try again.
Would love to go to Devon or Cornwall - I have never been before! 

I had a weird dream last night... we put a begging letter in asking our clinic to do another NHS funded cycle. We got a letter back saying that we were invited to participate in a new trial (involving IVF) where our clinic was working together with the University hospital in Leiden (in the Netherlands).
We were picked because I'm Dutch? haha wishful thinking!   

Arrived at work today and my manager asked if he could have a word.... he said that he noticed I have another appt this afternoon and said he assumed we would be trying again at some point. With that in mind I now have to make up for all the time I take off for my appointments.
I know I have been very lucky so far and that most people can't use work time but I'm still a little bit annoyed. Especially since most people in the office call in sick over nothing all the time and I have never done that.
I guess next time I will get a doctors note to cover the time of EC/ET and in between.

xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Ladies, 

Kazzee - thanks for your post, at least I’m not going as insane as I sometimes think I am! I totally agree with you in regard to knowing that my body can actually get that far and it be in the right place! Funnily enough your words are the exact same words the consultant said to me when I had my MMC.  
You’re too funny trying to blow an itch on your nose!!  It’s one of those moments when you should really have been filmed – actually thinking about it maybe not!! 
Until last year, other than going on a cruise for our honeymoon, we had only ever been on holiday in the UK due to DH not flying (a bad experience coming back from Canada when he was a teenager put a stop to that!). Last year 15 family members went to Malta for relatives 40th Birthday and my DH finally took the plunge, he was absolutely drunk as skunk but we managed to get there without any major issues. When I say major, I mean, yes, we were the rowdy really annoying drunk party on the plane but we didn’t get arrested!!  This year he’s booked for us to go away again so he’s obviously over his flight fear woo!! 

Cinnamon – I haven’t watched the film, but that’s because I read the book and absolutely sobbed my heart out so I know I won’t be able to watch the film. I read an awful lot, generally romance or a thriller with romance in there somewhere! When I read ‘A Fault in my Stars’ I didn’t actually know the gist of the story prior so it hit me like a tonne of bricks! The only other time I have sobbed my heart out to a book is a book called ‘Fractured’, it was a freebie and thought I’ll give it a whirl, I should have known it was going to be sad by the title! 

Fifty & Cinnamon – I’m an avid exerciser too! However my routine is in an evening to get rid of all the stress from the workday. I’m farrrr too lazy to be leaving my bed any earlier than necessary so my hat comes off to you!!

Jenni – thank you for your kind words, it does feel like we are doing the right thing focusing on us, maybe after our holiday we can review. I hope your DH feels better soon

Kieke – thank you for your message and reassurance, I am quite happy to wait a little while with regards to starting again with IVF, maybe wait until after our holiday and then think about it then. 
That’s not very nice of your employer  like you said you have been very lucky being able to take time off for your previous appointments but what’s changed in policy so that you now have to make up your time? It really frustrates me when you try to do things by the book and be honest with something as sensitive as what you are going through and then wham they change things. 

Today I have 2 staff off, one on AL and another having an operation due to a broken finger that requires 2 pins and another operation in 3 weeks! So it’s all hands on deck…… xx


----------



## kazzzee

*Stepbystep* the OH won't fly - well he will if he really has no choice but he is so scared of turbulence. We flew to Tuscany last year for a week for my 40th birthday but I think it'll be a while before I can convince him to fly again. He just thinks the plane is falling out of the air all the time. I'm used to turbulence from years of flying to the States for work, but he just can't handle it. He make it worse for himself though - he watches loads of stuff about plane crashes. He is stubborn and if he doesn't want to do it he won't do it. Oh well. Sounds like your OH got over it - I think when they realise that flying gets them to fun places they can overcome the fear. They just need to want to do that enough.

*Kieke*, like you say, it's fair enough if there's a rule that says you can't just take loads of time off for appointments and not make up the hours, but if they are stopping you from doing that then need to put there foot down about all the other people taking sickies! Perhaps you can come to an agreement about the number of hours you will be out of the office? Seems silly if you have to take holiday just for an hour here and there.

I've got another driving lesson tonight - I normally do them on Thursday evening but tomorrow evening I'll be at a work event. No doubt looking strange on account of not drinking... People will get used to it soon - I just hate to think they will imagine I am pregnant when that couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I haven't been on here for over a week now, but my cold turn's out to be Sinisitus now and an ear infection in the inner ear.  So now I'm on antibiotics, tablets for Vertigo, and ear drops.  This has been going on for the past 3 wks. now, and the Dr. has already said that it will take up to another 2 wks. to feel better. "Typical!" Just when my son need's me, reg. his issues, and just when he has started moving about, taking steps with his walker.

However, something positive to say! I have never been on the 'big' side, but I don't know! Having turned 40 this year, wanting to get rid of any remaining 'baby fat', and so desperately hoping that my next treatment will work - & mainly, wanting to give myself the best chance possible! I decided to go on a Slimming Plan, and attend a Slimming group, 4 wks. ago now, for the first time ever!!!!

All I need to lose really is a stone, to get me to single figures, but last week having only been on the plan for 3 wks. I hit my half a stone weight loss, and I came home with a FREE bag of fruit, and an award for being the "Slimmer of the Week".      I will get my award for the half a stone mark tomorrow, when I attend the group.  I lost 3Ib last week to get Slimmer of the Week, and I was in total shock as my target weight loss for that week was only 1Ib and not 3Ib.  I am therefore halfway to hitting my overall target, which I am so pleased about!  I look slimmer, and I feel slimmer!

I also feel that even if treatment doesn't work next time, I have the knowledge that I have done everything I can to change my lifestyle reg. eating more healthily, and exercising more, and that I have done the best that I can to influence it working.

Finally, only a week tomorrow until we see the specialist for our son.  I am not expecting too much from the first session, but at least we'll be able to take it from there, which is a positive. 

Hope you are all well. 

xxx


----------



## oscar13

Morning everyone xxx

Dolphins how lovely to hear from you! I was about to say what an awful few weeks you have had (an obviously being poorly is awful) but as I rrad through your post it got much more positive!! Hats off to you for the weight loss, that's incredible Xx Also good luck for your son's appointment next week.

Hope everyone has a wonderful day x


----------



## Kieke

Step_by_Step - sounds like you are nice and busy at work! Unlike me, I have almost nothing to do which drives me crazy!
We don't realy have any policies at work but I don't think they realised how time consuming this all is.
They know it failed and that I'm planning on trying again so I think they just felt it was getting a bit much. 
How long before your holiday?

kazzzee - I only work in a small office and when it comes to these things nothing makes sense. I overheard a conversation the other day between one of my collegues and my manager about antother collegue not making up any time she took off when her dad was poorly.
Unfortuanlty he passed away in the end. All in all I think she has been off for 6/7 working days. Now I'm not saying she should take these as holidays but what is the rule?? I think they just left it in the end.
I unfortuantly also had to take time off for my DH - he is disabled and we recently had some hospital appointments for him. I'm glad I've kept track of all my overtime - all in all I think I have 3 days so it's not that big of a problem. I just was a bit miffed yesterday.
If it's only a couple of hours I can work the time back. For our next cycle I'm going to get a sick note to cover the time from EC to ET (if we get that far). Just not sure how I will anounce this?
How did your drinving lesson go? Any idea when you will be soing your test or is it early days?

Dolphins - hope you feel better soon! Sounds like a nasty infection!
Super well done regarding the weight loss! I know how difficult it is. It's so encouraging to see results isn't it?
I would love to lose a stone before we start our next cycle but I know it will be hard. I don't believe in the whole BMI thing but mine is currently 28.5.  
I looked at the NHS BMI chart thingy yesterday and almost wet myself when it suggested that I should loose 3.6 stone to put me in the middle of the healthy weight range!! Outrageous. I have never been this healthy in my whole life!

Well we had our review meeting yesterday. I was initially disappointed when I realised we were seen by 'the second consultant' in charge. But it turned out we got on with him better than we did with the other consultant we've been seeing so far.
We went over everything what happened and he confirmed that I didn't respond very well to the stimming drugs. (I had 8 eggs, 3 mature, 1 fertilised). He said that it's possible that my egg reserve is low due to my age but it can also be the actual drugs. So for another round he would recommend the short protocol and high doses of Menopur/Gonal F to start with. He also suggested taking blood thinners straight after ET. I need to look into this further though. So basically we feel positive and encouraged we should try again with the same clinic. I was told I can start whenever I feel ready and that there is no waiting list.
So we've decided to try again in July. I will have another scratch but need to rethink what I'm doing regards acupuncture. I would really like to have at least 6 sessions but it all adds up... The total cost of ICSI + meds should be just under 5K but this is without 'extra's' (scratch, embrogell, blastocyst). I don't think going abroad would make it cheaper for us. 

I was surprised that our clinic feels that diet/supplements won't have any impact to the quality of eggs/sperm. I'm disagreeing so will continue with all my supplements etc.

I feel so much better! I already can't believe how down I was a couple of days ago. 
Thank your for keeping me sane ladies!


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi there, sorry will read back properly tonight but for anyone who has taken prednisone on their cycles can you tell me what the dose was and when you started?


----------



## oscar13

Hi lucieloos, I have been on 10mg prednisolone per day dince I started stimming and will be on that until 12 wks when I reduce to 5mg per day for 1 wk. Hope this helps x


----------



## Lucieloos

Thanks Oscar, I asked my doctor and she said she would prescribe me 5mg. I just feel this is so low it's barely worth having. Was hoping to increase to about 15mg. Also she said to start taking at egg collection which seemed a little late.


----------



## Larkrise

Hi everyone - hope you are enjoying this glorious weather.

I am back in limbo land as my oestradiol is too high to cycle this month - the second month in a row.  Have been told to have a month of no stress and worry and then come in on my next Day 1 - this is probably the hardest thing I've been asked to do!  Anyone got any tips?  I might see if I can take some time off work but I know that when (be positive) I do cycle, I will be needing to take time off then too... 

Thank goodness it is a bank holiday this weekend.

LRx


----------



## kazzzee

*Larkrise* - were both at ARGC aren't we? I'm sure I'll be the same when I go back next month. I just wish they would give more advice than just to avoid stress... I've been reading this article about oestrogen dominance that's quite good - it's long though (haven't finished it yet!) http://www.drlam.com/blog/estrogen-dominance-part-1/1704/

/links


----------



## Larkrise

Hi kazzzee, yes am with Argc too.  was texting with another lady who was delayed a month as well and she just got back great day 1 results so it can happen.  Have just ordered some more reservatrol- how much do you take a day?
Hope all is good with you.

LRx


----------



## kazzzee

I take two a day *Larkrise* - you just reminded me that I didn't take it at dinner today because I was out!

*Kieke* I'm glad you feel a bit more positive having seen the consultant. They will never admit diet and supplements can make a difference, but that's only because they aren't taught that stuff in medical school. Interestingly when I saw the lead consultant before my NHS cycle and asked him about advice for endometriosis he asked if I knew about Dian Shepperston Mills, who wrote a book about endo and nutrition, and I was able to say that not only had I read her book but I'd been to see her. It was kind of reassuring that he knew the connection and respected her.

*Dolphins* Great work on losing the weight. It's amazing what a difference it can make. I lost some weight a few years ago, just after I was diagnosed with the endo in fact, I found it was a good way of taking control, and it proved to me that I could do something to change my body. We do have control over it.

Hello to everyone else.


----------



## mogg77

Morning limbolanders! And welcome to the newbies 
I'm just packing for my weekend in Ireland, and Mr moggs mass where I will be winging it in the cathedral trying to work out when to say Hail Mary and when to cross myself and hoping the priest doesn't notice! Me and Mr mogg are not religious at all but I think it's a lovely thing to do for him and for the grannies and older relatives especially.
Father in law has a strict weekend planned of me on sofa rest watching DVDs , my lovely step mil is recovering from hospital herself so we can keep each other company, shes only a few years older and we get on great. Looking forward to being away from work for a little to let myself grieve some more without having to keep the brave face on.

Do hope everyone else is well, I will try and do some some more personals over the weekend and catch up with everyone's news! 
Kieke I really believe the supplements I took helped my last cycles success, my eggs were so much better in terms of fertilisation and over half of them were freezable and went to blastocyst . One thing I really noticed after a couple months of coq10 and omega 3 was my nails became really shiny! Nails tend to reflect health I've heard so it has to be a good thing!


----------



## kazzzee

Lovely *Mogg* good luck for the weekend. I hope they give him a good send off and that you get your Hail Mary's right. What you said about nails is so true. Before I cut out wheat and dairy back in 2008 my nails never grew - now a days they always grow  shows you doesn't it.

I was trying to think of ways to get the chatter going on here - how about we share three things about ourselves?

1) I am the editor of a consumer tech website, but I don't think I'm a geek. 
2) Me and OH got together when we were at uni in 1993! More than twenty years ago. We still aren't married and we only see each other at the weekends... Long story which I think I sum up in my diary (link below) 
3) I once lent the actor Joseph Fiennes £20 and he gave it back the next day!


----------



## chooshoos

LOL - love it, I have been lurking but felt compeled to jump in - loved your facts Kazzzee


----------



## Larkrise

Mogg - I do hope all goes well this weekend and that you get some rest too...

Here are my three:
1) I work with my Mum and brother in the family business - luckily we all get on!
2) My favourite place in the world are the highlands of Scotland.
3) I have 6 godchildren ranging in ages from 2 to 26.

Come on bank holiday weekend - you cannot arrive too soon for me!

LRx


----------



## oscar13

Mogg, I hope you have a fabulous weekend, your in laws sound perfect! Hope you manage to get through the mass OK (I wouldn't have a clue....my OHs mum is Irish and Catholic and I think she always hoped we would have a big church wedding one day....no chance!!) Sending love and hope mini moggs good xx

Kazzzee, I'm game:
1. I love to ski!!! First learnt as a toddler and always wish I had gone on to instruct but wasn't to be...
2. Me and OH got together nearly 7 years ago, both pretty stubborn and fiery so its had its moments!!
3. I have a degree in Psychology for all the good its done me x

On a sad note, I had to take my bunny to the vet this morning....waiting to hear from them to know if it is a tumour or bloat neither of which is good so feeling pretty down. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day xx


----------



## lisamarie1

Morning ladies,

Love it Kazzzee, what a great idea!

1. Similar to one of yours Kazzzee, me and DH have been together 23 years and still not married! We met when I was 17 and I have never felt the overwhelming urge to get wed.

2. I work as an Information Assistant for a University Department and have worked there for 15 years, where did that time go!

3. Didn't go to Uni when I was younger, but am seriously considering a degree course. Love history, so that's a possibility.

*Mogg*, hope you have a great weekend, sofa rest watching dvds sounds great and enjoy the Cathedral. I'm not religious either but love churches and Cathedrals.

I'm also packing today for a week in the Lake District, can't wait. Have had virtually no sleep due to chronic cystitis last night and have just got back from a Dentist's appointment, lovely! Feeling much better today, thank god, just shattered and in need of a holiday.

Hope you all have a lovely weekend,
Lisa x


----------



## lisamarie1

Sorry to hear about your Bunny *Oscar*, hope it turns out ok xxx


----------



## ClaraIVF

Hi Ladies! I've just had a failed another ICSI cycle and looking for some advice on what to do next?? I've had 2 failed ICSI cycle and 1 failed FET. All through the NHS and I'm thinking I need to go privately to an actual fertility clinic as I feel at the moment we're going through the motions with no other testing and just getting fail after failed cycle! Only problem is we live in Cornwall and I have no idea where to start on choosing a clinic?? Would like to hear some recommendations of experiences of clinics and what other tests they can offer?? Thank you ladies
Xx


----------



## Larkrise

Oscar - hope your bunny is ok...
Lisamarie - have a great time in the Lakes...
LRx


----------



## violeta

Hi all. I'm in limbo land waiting for AF and also a visit to the endocrinologist. Starting to panic ... I checked my blood results online again as I tested positive for very high thyroid antiperoxidase (1362!!), but I've now seen that my AMH levels are 13 pmol/l (FSH 6.1). Now I'm not a doctor or endocrinologist but I am so worried that this is bad news. I've had one BFP in 19 months which I couldn't hold onto. Trying to hard to stay positive but all I want to do is cry.


----------



## Larkrise

From what I can tell, although your AMH may not be particularly high, it is not particularly low either. My level is 9 and that is considered the low end of normal fertility.  Also the clinic where I am being treated like your FSH to be under 10 so yours is a good level.  Do try not to worry until you are told otherwise as a little bit of information can sometimes be a dangerous thing.  I know very well how easier said than done this is but I've just been told by my clinic to try and have a stress and worry free month to try and reduce my hormone levels as they can really affect them.  
Hope all goes well.
LRx


----------



## mogg77

Sorry to the most recent posters as I haven't any expertise to help you! But kazzeee I can play your game!
1. I left uk to travel in 97 and didn't return at all for ten years!
2. I couldn't live without my camper that I take off in of a weekend
3. I love keeping tropical fish 
Just in from flight, airport was rammed! Very nervous of people banging tummy! Apparently lots of Irish travelled home today to vote in the gay marriage referendum, lots of strong feeling here but we reckon they're going to vote yes!


----------



## oscar13

Oh Mogg I am so jealous of your campervan......always wanted one! We go camping a lot but have to make do with a tent xx


----------



## mogg77

Campings the best isn't it? Some of the tents I see are pretty fancy! We live half an hour from wales and there are gorgeous cheap campsites that take dogs and let you light fires - bliss!
How is bunny??


----------



## kazzzee

So glad you've been playing the three things game - a bit of light relief from stresses about IVF, we all need to give ourselves a break from that 

*Mogg/Oscar* The only time I've ever camped was with the guides, and once with school. And then at festivals: did Glastonbury twice, Isle of Wight once, and Latitude the year it started. One of my colleagues is off camping tomorrow - it's now looking like the weather might be rubbish though 

*Chooshoos* join us 

*Larkrise* I went to Skye a few years ago - apparently I had ancestors there. It's very beautiful up there.

*Oscar* my degree was in philosophy which is even more random than psychology  bet you find yourself analysing the way you react to every situation 

*Lisamarie* it always surprises me how many people I know who are in similar long term relationships without being married. It's annoying that people assume you should get married. We've been together for longer than some married couples. I'd love to study history, definitely something I'm interested in. You lucky thing - Lake District is lovely  hope the weather is good. I think there's a three peaks challenge happening this weekend (I know someone doing it) so you may see walkers on Scafell Pike. (My friend was telling me about a supplement she took that fixed her cystitis - D Mannose whatever that is!)

*ClaraIVF* Have you been on the HFEA website. That's the best place to start looking for clinics, and you can see their results. http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/

I'll be thinking of you this weekend *Mogg* x

*Violetta* you really don't need to worry about your AMH and FSH those are great levels. It's easy to latch onto something we think is wrong, but you don't need to worry about them. Re your thyroid, if it's been identified that it's high then it's good because they can fix it 

*Oscar* I do hope bunny and you are ok.

I think that's everyone for now. Hope the rest of you are all ok xx

We had a baby in the office today - 5 weeks old. I'm ok with that but sometimes you just want someone to appreciate what it's like when you are trying and failing... Oh well.

What's everyone doing for the weekend? We have a packed day tomorrow. Ages ago we booked tickets to Book of Mormon (a friend gave me some vouchers), so we're having lunch then seeing the matinee, and then going to a friend's birthday party. Busy day!!!

/links


----------



## ustoget

Hey all,
Ok here's mine
1, I trained in college to be a hairdresser and beautian, hated it went travelling and now I'm a interior designer and have been for 10 years 
2, me and dh have been together 12 years and only married for 4, when he ask my dads permission he ask my mum what she thought I would say and her response was .. Umm 50/50 lol 
3, as u prob all know I love Thailand and lived there for 4 years before.. Already planning going next April.. Hopefully as the family we have been waiting for 

Good luck moggs, enjoy being spoilt and I hope the service is lovely x


----------



## oscar13

Mogg we tend to camp in wales 2 or 3 times a year (my parents are welsh), particularly love the Gower and Hillend but they don't take dogs so will have to start going somewhere else! Our tent is pretty huge!

Thanks for the kind wishes for my bunny!! Just been to collect him from vets so I cam hand feed over night and have to take him back in the morning. Keeping my FC for him. It's his birthday this week, he's 5 and was my original fur baby before I got my dog last year xx

Hope everyone else's weekends will be more fun than mine xx


----------



## sfg29

Hi everybody, hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the BH wkend, I know I am! 

Ok here's mine -

1.  I was born in Malaysia and I have been living here in the UK since I was 7yrs old.  I would love to go back and live there one day.
2.  I have been with my DH since I was 17 and we have been married for 6 yrs this Aug.
3.  I love to travel and I wished I did more when I was younger before life, mortgage and IVF started.

Been really busy with work this week and not had a chance to read all the pages properly so I'm going to try my best to remember what's going on with everyone.  

Kazzeee - your job sounds more glamorous than geeky to me  
Mogg - hope everything goes well at the weekend with Mr Mogg's family.
Oscar - glad your bunny is ok.
Cinnamon - how excited are you for tomorrow's contest? I'm loving Latvia's song the moment!
Clara - so sorry to hear about your BFN and good luck with finding a new clinic.
Ustoget - I think I need to hit you up with some decorating tips as my house is in desperate need of a makeover!
Lisamarie - enjoy the Lake Districts, it's so beautiful up there and I particularly love Ullswater.
Violeta - sorry hun I can't help with your situation but like Larkrise saya, try not to worry and get stressed until you're told otherwise.
Larkrise - 6 godchildren. WOW

Sorry if I missed anyone else out.

AFM, not much going on tx wise, received my FET protocol from Gennet but I told them I'm looking to do it in Oct as keen get my immunes tested in July and we go from there.

So glad it's the weekend ladies and I've got Monday off as well so no more stupid Morrisons people to deal with!  Off to Cambridge in the morning for the day and hopefully DH will punt me down the river 

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello...
Deep breath  
Oscar:::  Love to Bunny 
Hope the vets went OK 

1) I left home at 16 and never went back!
2) I'm one of 6 girl's and only found out about the other 3 when I was 26!
3) I would love to live in a hot country or stay here if we had guaranteed summers!

Hope everyone is OK.....have a lovely Bank Holiday...xxx
P.s....Protect the bump


----------



## jenni01

Protect the bump was for Moggs... 
Totally have lost the plot girls.....


----------



## oscar13

Hey Jen, good to hear from you! How is Mr Jen now? X


----------



## kazzzee

*Jenni* it would be super if we had more of a Mediterranean climate here. Wouldn't it be lovely if we could guarantee sunshine all summer  Sometimes I think we are lucky though that our weather doesn't go to extremes - I have a friend who lives in Minniapolis in the States and while she gets lovely hot summers for six months of the year it's properly cold - I visited one January and it was minus 30! At least it rarely goes below freezing here. 6 girls! Are the others older than you?

*SFG* I have a couple of friends from Singapore - realise it's not the same place but they always seem to be popping over the boarder  What places in the world would you most like to see? My old flatmate did tons of travelling, I think she's been everywhere and therefore I feel like I've hardly been anywhere (which isn't really true) October will arrive before you know it. Enjoy Cambridge 

*Oscar* sending get well soon wishes to bunny. Hope the little thing is holding up.

*Ustoget* beauty school drop out - isn't there a song about that in Greece. Interior design sounds like fun - bet you get to meet some interesting clients. I've not been to Thailand but the OH has. A few years ago I went to Australia for a friend's wedding and he stayed at home and then a few months later he went to Thailand and Singapore and other places around there. It's a shame we did not get to do both tougher but if we had it would have been an expensive year!

Enjoy your bank holiday weekends everyone.


----------



## jenni01

Morning Loves 
Thanks for asking..Mr Jen is getting there...but it was a pretty bad flare up!
Yep I'm one of 6... 
My Dad would have been 85 if he was still alive and my eldest half sister is 64..
I'm the youngest...me 42..then 48...50...52..56..64....
When I was 26 I was going to marry this man....long arms, ugly and when his penis was erect it still bent down!!
But he had money!!
My parents are quite posh and my Mother was chuffed I was "marrying well"....so I went along with it for a while cos it brought us close again.
Anyway one day nearer the wedding day my Dad sat me down and said I have something to tell you...
I said "What you're Gay?"
He said in his posh voice "Don't be so silly Jennifer!"
I was married before your Mother and you have three half sisters.....

3 large whisky's later....it turned out my Mother was the babysitter and he ran off with her!
I have only seen them 3 times and the last time was at his funeral...
So now I'm back to not speaking to any of my family.....well only one sister but only twice a year!!
That's me.....never straight forward!!!


----------



## mogg77

Aargh jenni close shave! Sounds like something out of jane Austen, with the poor maiden forced to marry the evil squire!but maybe without the bendy willy part    glad you had courage to get out and meet Mr Jen glad he is feeling a bit better x


----------



## kazzzee

I was thinking the same thing Mogg. Jenni's sorry could be a modern version of a Janet Austin novel, with elements of Fifty's favourite book  I wonder what happened to the guy with the wonky willy?


----------



## jenni01

Hehe!!
You're right it is a bit like a novel!!
I'm not sure what happened to wonky willy!!!
But defo close shave!!
It's a lovely sunny day here girls I hope you all have a nice day!!
I'm off tomorrow so will catch up then


----------



## sfg29

Wonky willy! Love it xxx


----------



## sfg29

Hey Kazzeee, how's it going? Is your oestrogen behaving this weekend?  I have family in Singapore (on my grandfather's side) and it is similar to Malaysia apart from there is more Chinese people there!  I haven't been back since my wedding/honeymoon so would love to go soon as I miss my family terribly.  DH and I have mainly covered western Europe and we went to Australia for our honeymoon. My top 5 would be New York, Vancouver, Morocco, Tokyo and Auckland.

Yes I can't wait to start tx again, just need to get my endometrial biopsy done in July.

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

"Loving you is easy cos you're beautiful...and everything that I do is all because of you....lalala lalala lalala lalala argh argh argh ahhhh..." 
Haha...that song will be in your heads all day!!...you'll be singing it and trying to hit those crazy unachievable high notes!!!  
Good Morning fellow crazy birds!! 
Moggs::: How are thing's going in Ireland ? or can't you move your hands because you're wrapped in cotton wool 
Ustoget::: How are things with you my love? how are the twinnies? 
Oscar::: Hows Bunny? better I hope....and has your nausea gone yet?..x
Kazzee::: When are you back in? are they keeping track od your oestrogen still?
Filthy:::: Put the Vaseline down you no it makes the keys to slippy to type on!!...hope you're OK...xx
SFG::: Good morning!!...you've travelled a lot!!...I'm very jealous...xxx
Cloudy::: Big hug  
Hello to everyone else  
I have nothing planned today as my AF is here and kicking my butt like a goodun!!...so I shall be vegetating in my dressing gown looking like pooh so DH is reminded that he's not with me for my looks but for my sparkling witt and sense of humour!! 
Have a lovely day girls....enjoy the song!!!....will check up later...xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ha ha jenni.... 

I admit it is the vaselines fault!!   just can't get enough!

So yesterday I worked all day. And I was supposed to have my friend stay over and we were going to have a movie nite and go for some food. He was staying in a hotel as had birthday celebrations on the Friday with some other friends. So I text him yesterday morning to see what the plans were and he had got on the train back home because he was mortified that he was that drunk he got up in the night for a wee and ended up in the corridor of his hotel naked and couldn't get back in his room. He had to call for assistance and get someone to let him in. He got on the 7am train back!!! So I ended up have a quiet night in. Although today I am going out for a few drinks with some friends. 

Hello ladies.. The wanderer returns yet again.... Things haven't progressed.. No date for op... I'm thinking we would of been better going private but dh keeps
Reminding me we could use that money for Ivf. This waiting game sucks. It's sending my
Emotions all over the place.

I also think I'm perimenopausal. I had a period on time a
Couple of weeks ago that lasted 2 days and was very light.. So I really need to get my hormones checked.
This is another thing that's worrying me as time isn't on my side with low amh!

Well got 2 classes to go to this morning... So need to get up and fuel my body!

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

La La La La La, la la la la la, la la la la la la la la la la la, doobe doobe do do, oooooh

Thanks *Jenni* . On my day one for the next cycle I'll have to go in for a blood test to see what the oestrogen is up to. And have a scan to see how the cyst is doing. I'm worried now that it will come on the worst possible day because the day it's due is going to be a majorly busy day at work, and the day after even worse (so much for being stress free!) if it comes early that will also not be great as on the Saturday 6th June I have a thing I'm going to be in Birmingham and if I have to be at argc that day it will be tricky! But we'll just have to see how things shape up. If my oestrogen turns out to be ok then I'll just have to let the guys get on with everything at work and take a back seat, I'll have to do that anyway, because I don't want to blame work for another month of high oestrogen...

Of your list *SFG* I've only been to New York. My favourite US city is San Francisco - been there a few times for work. It's much more relaxed and the people are more friendly than any other U.S. City I've been too.

*Fifty*, your mate  that's like something out of a bachelor party film! He must be feeling dreadful today! My last period was the same - 1 day and then hardly a thing the following day...

We went to see Book of Mormon at the theatre yesterday afternoon. It's by the guys who write South Park and it's really very funny, if a little politically incorrect. It was a lot better than I expected and now I can see why people are raving about it! I recommend it - but you have to keep an eye on the website for good tickets as they tend to release just a few weeks worth every month or so, so you kind of have to wait and then book as soon as new ones become available if you want an ok seat without paying a fortune.

Have a great day xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Helllooooo kaazzeeee!

Have you mentioned the af thing to Argc? Have they said anything? Did your immune system come back ok?

My af hasn't been the same since down reg in jan. however they are getting back to the normal length of cycle. 

My bacon butty is going down a treat! But will need to line my stomach later... I think I might have a few! I'm in the sod it kind of mood! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Formally requesting the time and place for the "Sod it Party".... 
I'm game...will cover up all period accompanying spots and apply tons of makeup!!
Have a good time Filthy 

Kazzee::: So if this is when your AF's due then you won't have long to wait....fingers crossed that the cyst play's ball  
Oh this waiting around is so annoying!!!....it's just not fair on us anymore....the dummy is officially spat out....toys are out of the pram etc....
Now where's this "Sod it party" again?!!


----------



## kazzzee

*Fifty* maybe that's it, I'm sure my AF hasn't been the same since down reg in Jan and I also think that the drugs for stimming back then might have caused the cyst now. That's why we can't just start again straight away I guess, have to get them out of the system... Short protocol will hopefully be better... Have you been given any idea how long the waiting list could be for the op?

*Jenni* not long now... Although I'm not convinced I'll have banished the oestrogen this quickly... At least this time I will not be expecting to start... So if I can it'll be a nice surprise and if I can't we're booking a holiday


----------



## Cloudy

Hello ladies!

Sorry I haven't been around much, thinking of you all though and hoping I get a minute to sit down and catch up soon  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

By the way Fifty, forgot to say, it was just my CD56 that came back high (22.9) but they can treat them while cycling. Problem at the moment is I can't cycle because my oestrogen is too high.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Everyone 
Kazzee ::: I was wondering .....exactly how are you supposed to get your Oestrogen down?
Have they given you something on have they just said "Man Up!"....
It's no wonder you're frustrated if they're being so evasive with you.
But...(there's always a but!)....you are moving forward all be it slower than you had hoped but it's something 
Filthy::: Hope you don't have to much of a hangover hun 
I hope everyone else is well 
Have a lovely day girls


----------



## violeta

Hi all, thanks to all of you who gave me support and reassurance re my hormone levels. Not long until my endocrinologist appointment. I'm still waiting for AF, no idea when she'll turn up. I had symptoms of ovulation just over a week ago so if I ovulated when I think I did she should be on the way this week - here's hoping so I can get moving with IVF!

Kazzee, great idea! Here's my three things:
1) I moved from London to Copenhagen two and a half years ago and even though I miss London sometimes, I haven't looked back.
2) I am really weird with eggs. I can't stomach the sight of eggs which look like eggs - so anything where the yolk is on display. No idea why but it just grosses me out!
3) I am about to set up my very first website which is going to act as my online CV and portfolio for search marketing - it's going to be hard work but totally worth it in the end!


----------



## kazzzee

*Violetta* I'd be really interested to hear about what happens with your endocrinologist because if I can't fix my oestrogen I wonder if they can help. I'm also looking into someone called Marion Gluck. What's search marketing? Maybe you are allergic to eggs - youd be surprised at how good or bodies are at telling us when we shouldn't eat something.

*Jenni* it was a bit like that. They could only recommend that I avoid stress. Interestingly there is some logic to that. I've found out that if you're stressed then you produce a hormone called cortisone which takes away from progesterone - which lets oestrogen take over...

I've just been in *Mogg's* neck of the woods I think. We went to see a car at a car auction in Bristol. Didn't get it though. That's right isn't it Mogg? Bristol? Hope everything went well for you in Ireland this weekend x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hangover from hell.

Rolled in at 4am.


----------



## jenni01

Filthy!!!!... haha!!.. hope it was worth it!!

Kazzee:::: That's really interesting!!... so avoid stress!!.... I prescribe two months on a Caribbean Island


----------



## mogg77

Hi Kazzzeee, that's right, you'll know it's brizzle cos everyone sounds like Vicky pollard! I remember Mr mogg couldn't believe they actually spoke like that when we moved here  
Book of mormons sounds like my kind of thing, I love the South Park guys sense of humour ( ameeerricaaa, f**k  Yeeaahh!!!)

I'm just home, jenni yes I was wrapped in cotton wool and I have batternburg cake coming out my ears from visiting grannies, they've all been trying to convince me to drink Guinness , I'll have to check what the midwife thinks   ! The mass was lovely and the priest made special care to mention me lots which is nice considering we weren't married- apparently there was another priest but father in law sacked him off as he refused to call Mr moggs step mum of 20 years , step mum, as they never married! Miserable git.
Ireland is delighted with the gay marriage referendum going by the local news, it was quite something on vote day, even the incredibly religious eighty yr olds of the family were going in specially to vote yes, lots of strong feelings that it was the right thing to do.

Fifty glad you had a sod it night even though you're  paying for it now- all your talk of six am treadmills was making me look bad! Hope you had fun  

Hope everyone else is well and had an enjoyable bh xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning  
Moggs::; I'm so glad it went well hun 
And even more chuffed that they all spoilt you wrotten!!....you deserve it hun!....I just wonder if Mini Mogg will be born with yellow and pink squares and covered in marzipan! 
AFM: I emailed the clinic and I've to start the pill in August..
But we are going to start our suppliments next week!!.....at least it will feel like we're actually doing something daily if that makes sense!
So have a good day everyone 
Kazzee remember to avoid stress......how do we avoid stress when we're women going through IVF?


----------



## mogg77

I know I love that 'avoid stress' ! Its not like we actively seek it out ! 
Jenni things are moving! What supplements have you decided on?


----------



## jenni01

I got that Pregnacare His/Her.....going to take that beginning of June till we go...
Selenium A,C & E.....in tablet form cos stuff eating loads of Brazil nuts I'm not a frickin monkey!
Vitamin B12..
Folic Acid...
I was going to take Bee Propolys (think that's how its spelt!) but it's very expensive...so going to get some Evening Primrose or something..
Hey any suggestions are more than welcome!!...


----------



## mogg77

Coq10 seems a good bet, I took it second time round along with pregnacare conception an omega 3


----------



## jenni01

Thank you !!....shall be ordering some of that!!


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies, hope you all enjoyed the nice long weekend! 

Larkrise - 'No stress and worries' it sounds so easy but it's damn hard! I find that regular exercise helps to keep me sane... 

Kazzzee - I'm known for doing my own thing anyway so have stocked up on the supplements!

Smogg - glad to hear you had a nice weekend away! I can honestly say I never had any batternburg cake...
Sticking to the supplements!

ClaraIVF, sorry to hear about your failed cycle. How are you coping with everything?

Oscar, how is your bunny?

Jenni - your story made me laugh, lucky escape for you there! 
I did buy a couple of the honey-pollen-propolys stuff, is sure is expensive! 
My supplement list is more or less the same to yours.

Fifty - hope the hangover was worth it! We had friends over for the weekend and I drank gallons of Prosecco... Had to be helped getting into bed (so I was told!).
I felt very delicate yesterday and watched food TV an ate crisps!

So back to a super healthy diet as from today! On day 1 of a 3 day juice reboot/detox to kick start things! 
I have made an appointment to do all the consent paperwork again (can't believe you need to do this for each cycle!) and am hoping to try again in July. I will need to book an apt for my endometrial scratch when AF arrives next. I normally don't have any spotting during the month but I do have some now, is this normal and treatment related, does anyone know? I was told I can try again as soon as I want, should I wait till my periods and everything are back to normal?

I'm a little bit concerned about my job.... I might be completely paranoid but can't get the idea out of my mind that they are going to make me redundant....
I've only been here for a year and the last couple of months have been so quiet for me! In all honestly I don't think I'm needed that much but obviously do not want to loose my job! That would mean that the treatment needs to go on hold. My managers have been having these meetings which they normally don't have. Maybe it's just me but I'm preparing myself for the possibility. 

Going back home to Amsterdam for a couple of days at the end of next week, I can't wait! It's been way too long and I need to top up on my Dutchness!


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Ladies, just a quick question as I have a meeting literally in 46 seconds (arghhhh!) and will reply properly soon. 

This Coq10 supplement business - what mg do you take per day? A quick look on H&B showed 30mg - 200mg per tablet and I'm super confused! Once I know I'll do an internet search to see where I can find them the cheapest (any recommendations?!?) 

Woooo 3 seconds remaining....... 

xx


----------



## kazzzee

*Stepbystep* I get one from H&B that's 120m I think and it's the one that's capsules - so liquid form. Not the one that's hard. I take that one because there's a lot of stuff about how coq10 isn't easily absorbed so some people say to take another kind but that's really expensive. So I figure the liquid caps are easily absorbed and hopefully that's ok!

Hilariously stressful start to the day - I just did an interview on BBC Radio about Apple's head of Design Jony Ive... So much for avoiding stress!!!


----------



## kazzzee

Could today get any more stressful? I've just heard from a good friend (my best friend from school) that her 14 year old daughter has decided to go and live with her dad, my friend's evil ex husband who has poisoned her mind against my friend. She's lost custody. It's a hopeless situation. And she lives in the States so there's nothing I can do to help.


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: Go somewhere quiet....(even the cubicle in the loo!).... close your eyes and take a slow deep breath in and slowly breathe out.......
Calm yourself down....
You've had a crxp day but you have to remember that YOU are important and your oestrogen has to chill out.


----------



## kazzzee

It's kazzzee's consulting day today. Another friend's just got in touch because she had a fight with her dad and feels terrible about it. Everyone turns to me with their problems, which I don't mind, but I could really do with a break now!!! I'm everyone's personal psychiatrist!


----------



## oscar13

Hey ladies, flying visit as still nursing my bunny!

Just wanted to comment on supplements.....when taking co-enzyme q10 make sure it is the ubiquinol version! I ordered it on line from health monthly and I was taking 400mg per day (it does get expensive). Also took omega 3 - I used a high strength extra filtered fish one from Holland and Barrett (in an orangey red bottle)...don't forget don't use cod liver oil. I also tooK vitamin D....midwife today said they recommend 10mg for everyone.....hope this helps!!

Had booking in appointment with the midwife today.....glad she won't be my usual one as she has got me in a panic about my symptoms disappearing (she started ringing EPU to get me scanned!). There was lots of form filling and got sent off to do bloods and utine sample. Then this afternoon I had an appointment with the comsultant in prep for a potential cervical stitch. He has booked me for a cervical scan next tues and after he will discuss the results. If I need a stitch he will do it at 14 wks. 1 bonus is Due to the cervical scan they are doing my 12 wkk dating scan the same day now so it has been brought forward a week....only 1 week to go - please please please let everything still be Ok....


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: I hope you've managed to chill out!! 

Oscar::: Oh hun what a scare for you  
Don't let it scare you too much (easier said) but at least you'll get to see your Bubba again soon 
How's Bunny?....it's hard when our fur babies are poorly....so cute and innocent 
Hope everyone else had an OK day!
Take care girls


----------



## mogg77

Oh kazzzeeee sodding typical! I hope you won't let others problems affect you too deeply- I bet at this stage trying not to be stressed is stressing you out! Hope the rest of the week improves and you get your zen back!
Oscar just what you need a stressy midwife! My symptoms were gone at ten weeks, that's why I ended up getting another scan and all was fine! Ustoget had the same thing I believe so I wouldn't worry. They are back now at 12 weeks in the form of severe bloating combined with constant hunger and tiredness still. I had to look up cervical stitch, why would you need that if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks guys for helping me regain my Zen  Trying hard not to get stressed! I've just had a series of texts from friends from uni who are trying to arrange a get together and there's even politics to deal with there! I might have a bath, that'll relax me! 

Oscar I know nothing about this stuff but Mogg does so listen to her - I'm sure it's all ok  

Jenni thanks for your words of wisdom earlier. I think I might need to turn my phone off so people can't reach me and stress me out!


----------



## oscar13

Thank you my lovelies!!

Mogg, I've had 2 previous lletz procedures for abnormal cells, 1 required quite a bit of my cervix to be removed and it is now pretty short, just to measure exactly how short! Really glad your trip to Ireland went well xx

Kaz, I know its not everyone's cup of tea but I found the Zita West downloads great for relaxing/destressing.....I don't think it matters when you start listeing to the first one. X

Jen, I hope you have had a trouble free day at work!.

Ustoget, Cloudy, Fifty et al....hope you are all OK


----------



## Lucieloos

Hi everyone, sorry I have had a little break from ff and so have missed lots of things! I will try and read back soon and catch up with everything that has been going on.

I sent off my sample to serum today for the hidden infection testing. I really couldn't decide whether to go for it or not but decided to do it in the end just so it's another thing ticked off the list!


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

I was just wanting to ask if you could kindly wish us luck for tomorrow, as it's our son's first appt. with the Community Paediatrician, first thing tomorrow morning.

Of course I will let you know how we get on.

Many Thanks. 

xxx


----------



## oscar13

Dolphins, We are all behind you wishing you loads of luck for tomrrow honey!! Do keep us posted. I will be thinking of you xxxxxx


----------



## Dolphins

Thanks Oscar13. 

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Firstly....Dolphins::: Good luck today with the appointment   

Oscar::: Hows Bunny?....how's your bump?... 
Works OK just plodding on and counting down the days!
Kazzee::: I hope that you've been having a more less eventful time with ref to friends and problems 
A massive Hello to everyone else  
Have a good day girls


----------



## oscar13

Good morning Jenni! You are up early again. I can't believe you have no stories for us?! Xx

Hoping little bump is Ok (just looking fat at mo......during my weigh in at midwife I discovered I have gained 11lbs since I began IVF in November!), only have to wait til Tues to see what's happening. Bunny still not good, still off work syringe feeding! Had to move him back into his hutch last night as I have surveyor round at 9am today and then the potential letting agent at 2pm to take photos. I keep running out to check on him poor little sod!

Dolphins, thinking of you today x

Kazzzee, have you managed to get your Zen back? X

Kieke, hope the detox is going well?

Mogg, how are you coping without the battenburg cake? Withdrawal symptoms? Hope all is good with mini mogg? When/what is your next appointment? X

Stepbystep, did you manage to get you supplements? X

Lucieloos, welcome back x

Cloudy, fifty, ustoget.....hope all is well?? Xxxxx


----------



## jenni01

I'm sorry Bunny is still poorly...big hug for Bunny 
Don't say you're fat!!... you're a people carrier!  
No I have no funny stories for you....but I'm in later so we'll see how the day unfolds!!!
You've got a busy day ahead hun!!
Try not to get to stressed!!!


----------



## ustoget

Hi all,sorry been completely awol.

Oscar- sorry u had a panicking midwife but good if u get another scan for free no!? I shave one everyday if I could lol...how's your bunny? And yes my symptoms disappeared over night 2 weekends ago so had a scary few days and booked in for a private scan and stil saw 2 heartbeats and twin 1 kicking and wriggling.. Next one is t'mo eek

Kazzee- hope people start backing off u and let u de stress.., when's day one gonna be?

Dolphin- good luck with the app today, hope u get the questions I need to move forward in a positive way x

Lucieloos- good job doing hidden infection test, I'm really glad I did it, like u say another thing ticked!

Stepbystep- I took 200mg of life extension super strength ubiquinol up til egg collection then went down to 100mg

Jenni- this is what I took vitamin wise if it helps

Sigma Tau Proxeed Women- 1 Sachet in water. 

Any Vitamin D3 spray 1 puff into the mouth a day. 

Ideal Omega 3 capsules x 1- Stop after EC. This makes a total of about 1500mg EPA

Life Extension Optimized Resveratrol with Grape Berry Actives x 1- Stop after EC

Life Extension Super Strength Ubiquinol100mg x 2
Not at night as it may keep you awake. Reduce to one after EC

Viridian Alpha Lipoic Acid DMAE Complex x 1- Stop after EC.

Apitherapy Apimist with Pollen - One heaped teaspoon away by an hour from hot food or drink. 

Solgar Metafolin Folic Acid 800mcg

Pulsin Whey Protein Powder (Natural)- 2 scoops in 500 mls full fat milk from stimulation to result.

This was up til my bfp  I was lucky as have a friend that works in a Heath store so got them all free apart from the Proxeed which were expensive but I got from Amazon.. Dh had his own list too and fertilisation rates wete really good.


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget ::: Wow!!!... Thankyou so very much for taking the time to write all of those down for me 
I shall make a note of them and look them up asap.
Hope all's well with you and the bubbas!!


----------



## ustoget

No probs jenni..anything for me matey   
U can generally get them online cheaper than in the shops x


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck for today *Dolphins*.

*Jenni*, the other day I started writing a massive list of everything I take and why and it turned into a massive job so I haven't finished it yet, but I'm taking much the same as *ustoget* - omega 3 fish oil (important that it has DHA and EPA in it, check the back, omega 3 is very important, more so that omega 6 which is what evening primrose is - olive oil is omega 6 so we tend to have a lot of it in our diets already but not enough of the omega 3). I also take vitamin c, conception vitamins including the obvious folic acid, also coq-10 have been taking the one in H&B that comes in liquid capsule form so easier to absorb because the ubiquinol can be very expensive. I think one reason to take ubiquinol rather than coq-10 is that it's easier to absorb, and that's why I've been taking liquid caps, I also take royal jelly (the coq-10 and royal jelly are supposed to help egg quality), finally there is resveratol and DIM for the oestrogen issues, and a probiotic to make sure I'm able to absorb all that stuff (if you have digestion issues none of it will get absorbed). I also try and eat organic meat (so it's not coated in chemicals that can affect our hormone balance, and I eat fish a few times a week because of the omega 3. There are food and drink to avoid too - I cut out caffeine and anything with sweeteners in it, haven't drunk alcohol in about eight months, the only thing I struggle to cut back on is sugar...

*Oscar* sending get well soon wishes to bunny. I have the Zita West stuff on my phone from when I cycled in Jan. will listen again 

*Ustoget* good luck for the scan tomorrow. I was thinking day 1 would be 8 June but I think it might come earlier as I ovulated early this month. I think the cyst delayed day 1 last month and put my whole cycle out by a few days so I'm hoping it will correct itself. I'm half convinced if it comes early my oestrogen will be lower...

*Lucieloos* I think it's worth ticking off as many things as you can 

Hope you all have great days today. Yesterday was a lot less stressful for me, and I had acupuncture at the end of it. Tonight I have a driving lesson and then tomorrow morning I am taking my test, but I'm being very zen about that because I don't expect to pass, I'm just seeing it as a practice run so I know what it will be like when I really take it. I basically don't feel at all ready as I'm completely confused by reversing manoeuvres. But I thought I might as well go ahead rather than cancel. Could really have done with some more practice!


----------



## jenni01

Oh you girls are so bloody lovely 
Thanks for all the advice regarding supplements....x
Kazzee::: Thanks 
I hope your acupuncture does the trick tonight!!
And lots and lots of luck for your driving test tomorrow  
Off to get ready....take care...xx
Thanks again!!


----------



## mogg77

Wow good luck Kazzzeee, that's the best attitude to have, my mother swears she passed because she made a mistake at the start of the test so was then resigned to failure so much more chilled out.

Very comprehensive lists there, mine looks quite basic! I think mentally supplements are great too as you feel you are doing something positive towards your treatment. I also now I think of it did green juices, with kale ,spinach ,kiwi and apple juice, walnuts ,coconut oil and bee pollen! I kind of made that one up myself can you guess? But it was inspired by a recipe I found on ff , tasted better than it sounds!

Good luck Dolphins hope you have a positive day today.

Ustoget we have synchronised! I have my dating scan tomorrow too! Nervous and excited in equal measures....

Hope everyone else has a good day, Oscar at least the weathers better for bunny now he's outside x


----------



## oscar13

Oooo Kazzzee, good luck for tomorrow, great attitude to go in with! I was exactly like Moggs mum.....made a booboo right at the start of my test, assumed it was all over so stopped thinking so hard about what I was doing and passed!

Mogg and Ustoget, good luck for your scans tomorrow....it will be so good to see your minis again!! I can't wait til next tuesday, still feeling a bit nervous x

Jenni, think I gave you the details of my supplements already?! Like Mogg I also had coconut oil (daily), a handful of mixed nuts and seeds, and lots of freshly blitzed fruit and veg (particularly spinach and beetroot). Xx


----------



## Kieke

Dolphins - hope your appointment went well! 

Kazzzee - good luck for tomorrow! 

Ustoget - that is one impressive list you got there! Good luck for your scan tomorrow!

Mogg - wishing you a good scan as well! 

Oscar - well what can I say about the detox.... It started very well but I had some wine last night due to some bad news (see below). So I no longer can call it a detox. Have been training every evening but just need to step away from the bottle! I won't order my juices again though, I much prefer my own concoctions!

My fear about work became reality yesterday... I was 'ambushed' into a meeting and told that there isn't enough work to keep me on full time. They are reducing my hours by 20% and if I don't agree they will hand me my notice! They will also take work away from me to make it 'fair' in relation to my hours which means I won't have much to do anyway (not enough to fill my hours).

I spoke with my Union rep this morning who told me that there is nothing I can do about it. Since I've not been here for 2 years I'm not protected under the employment law. A 20% pay cut will have a huge impact especially since my DH doesn't work. I' hoping to stall the start of the new hours till July and will have to look out for something else in between but it won't be easy to find something of similar pay! 

We were planning on trying for round 2 in July but have to seriously consider putting this on hold. We were going to pay for it out of savings/overdraft/CC which we will now need to 'top up' my wage.
If I do find something else I won't be able to start treatment whilst in probation, there is no way anyone will accept so much time off....
In the meantime my biological clock is ticking! Why does nothing ever go according to plan?! 

I wanted to remortgage next year to pay off the overdrafts, CC's and potentially to pay for another round (or 2...) but based on my new wage I won't be able to do this.
It's all such a nightmare....


----------



## kazzzee

*Kieke* how awful for you. Looks like your fears were founded. I suppose there is a positive spin you can put on it - you haven't lost your job yet, they are reducing your hours but not letting you go. So you can maybe have one day a week to focus on looking for the next job. Alternatively you can look at it as a positive thing that they didn't just let you go there and then, they clearly need some of what you are doing, they aren't ready to lose you completely. Would working part time actually be helpful in the run up to IVF? You could do without the stress obviously, but you can take advantage of the me time. As for money, presuming that there would be no redundancy due to how long you've been at the company (that would have been something) can you borrow money now while you have a full time job and use that if you aren't employeed later on. Some people give up work to do IVF and while the idea might sound ridiculous it's amazing how much less you spend when you aren't going to work everyday, and who knows it might improve your chances if you are free of the stresses of working life.


----------



## Step_by_Step

Kazzee – Thank you for the info re Coq10. I really hope you are managing to keep your stress levels down and kazzee’s consulting has closed. Good luck for your driving test tomorrow and I hope your acupuncture helps this evening. I always say the best drivers pass 2nd time anyway, as I did obviously! 

Oscar – Sorry to hear about your midwife apt, happen a good idea she's not your regular midwife as the last thing you need is someone panicking everytime you go to see her. You need a lovely calming midwife. Good news about your scan being moved forward a week and it seems the consultant is looking after you. 

Dolphins – Good Luck for today. I hope everything goes OK!! 

Kieke – So sorry to hear about your job. I think Kazzee has hit the nail on the head in relation to thinking of the positives of the situation. 

I haven't been able to look into the supplements as yet. Thank you for all the lists of what you all used, very helpful indeed. It's on my weekend to do list, DH is away for a golf weekend so I'm having a pamper day on Saturday (hair, nails, bows, eyelashes etc) and then Sunday will be supplement searching day along with soft furnishing shopping. 

Another question….When I had found out that I had conceived naturally earlier this year and we had seen the heartbeat at our early scan (6+3) I called St Mary's (NHS) to advise, they said congratulations and would put my file away. Fast forward a couple of months and I have finally had the courage to call them this morning to see if and what I have to do to let them know about my MMC. I don't know why I haven't wanted to call sooner, it just didn't feel right - bizarre I know! Well anyway, I did it and the nurse I spoke to said that they were not and would not be aware of my miscarriage and that I have to write a letter to confirm...... Has anyone else needed to write a letter before? Does anyone know what I would need to put in this letter? I know the basics for example name, address, NHS number etc but how much detail do I need to add? I have my EPRC summary letter from my local hospital, should I forward a copy of that? Should I put my DH's details on there too? Do we both need to sign it? To be fair I suppose too much info is better than not enough but any info you can give would be appreciated. 

xx


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee- I took all my lesson in about 5 weeks and then book test after test u til I passed..u learn so much more Forman test than u do a lession so I think it's great and u never know u might get lucky!!

My dating Scan is the 8th (sorry have magical sync with u moggs lol I wish I was 12 weeks already... But nearly there and 10+ 4 so not long. I feel like t'mo is that big one.. If everything is ok I'll try and relax a it more (as if!!)
So anyway Kazzee it's also my brother bd on the 8th so hopefully lucky day for us both x
Moggs thinking of u t'mo.. I thought u had had your 12 week scan already !!?? Anyway everything will be fine, it's crazy beinh absolutely terrified and so excited at once eh?

Thanks keike .. It was hard keeping up with it all, taking it at different times, especially once stuns started and then he al that to time too.. But worth it and like Moggs says you fee mentally prepared too.
Didn't tell u guys hat my dh rapid progressive sperm (basically which ones can make it to the egg) went from 12% to 43% after ten by put him on the sperm improvement protocol (basically antibiotics for 40days with high dose of vit e) 

What bulls**t at your work.. I've had some work issue this week with extra holiday they said they would give me and now won't and I've been there 10years now .. Companies just don't know how to treat there staff so infer for u but like my dh said to me and we are saying to u.. Trying a think about the bigger picture. I know for u money is very important and u don't want to get into too much debt.. I'm the same but sometime when I think of the money tied up in our house it's crazy how little little a few thousands seems (when obviously it's not little) but I mean I think In the sheme of things in years to come when u look back and u have your wonderful baby it will all be worth it and maybe the time off.. Less stress etc will be better.. ?

Set by step- I would call your gp and get them to forward an email to them so it's offices and with eprc letter so stop any confusion and stress for u!!

Oscar- hope Tuesday comes quickly for u and that your ok.

Hope everyone else is well too!!


----------



## sfg29

Hi all, hope everyone is ok?  Sorry for being awol, days seem to pass in a blur for me and I've been getting headaches every night for the past 4 days, I think I am allergic to work!    Been trying to catch up over the last few pages so here goes -

Dolphin - hope your son's appointment went well today?  Thinking of you...

Kazzeee - good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll do great  

Oscar - hope your bunny get well soon poor little thing.

Mogg & Ustoget - good luck on your scans tomorrow!

Jenni - hope your day at work went ok and how's your DH? Is he any better?

Kieke - So so sorry to hear about your job, sending you lots of  .  Perhaps some time out next week of going home will clear your head and you'll have a plan of action in place?  

Lucieloos - good luck with the hidden c test - fingers crossed they find nothing!  Like you, I am ticking things off as I'm going to see Dr Quenby re NK cells testing in July hopefuly if my cycle plays ball.  I would be really interested in your results as might consider doing the test too.

Step by Step - agree with Ustoget and get your doc to send the info over.

Fifty - 4am?!?!?!?  Must of been a great night out?

Cloudy - hope you had a fab holiday?

Sorry if I've missed anyone out.

AFM not much going on, AF showed up yesterday so just waiting for my 2nd AF next month so that I can contact Dr Quenby regarding my NK cells test.  I hate all this waiting, just wish I can start cycling again but I suppose Oct will come soon enough.  

Xxx


----------



## xZoeSx

Hi all,

Just wanted to introduce myself and hope to read up on everyone and get to know you all.

My hubby & I have just had a failed cycle of PGD ICSI. We got our BFP but it unfortunately ended in early miscarriage. Our review app with Care isn't until June 18th, 3 weeks away! I was hoping it would be sooner. I'm not sure how long we will have to wait before cycling again. I hope we will be able to by July/August.

xx Zoe


----------



## jenni01

Hello Loves 
Moggs & Ustoget::: Good luck today with your scans   
I would love to see your scan pictures!!!
Oscar::: You will soon be having yours next week and I'd also love to see yours too!!
Kazzee::: Good luck today with the driving test!!!....you'll be fine hun 
Zoe:::: Welcome to our little patch!!....so sorry about your recent result 
Kieke:::: Oh God what utter crxp you're going through right now 
You've got sooo much going on.....would it be worth going to Citizens Advice to see if you are entitled to any help?
I know that the IVF is important but at least if you can figure out your finances and get a strong basis to work from then you can work out a budget...
Would it be cheaper for you to have tx abroad?
SFG:::: Hello Schnukum Puckums!!!....(cuppycake song!!).. 
How are you stranger!!!
DH is a lot better now Thanks 
It's frustrating waiting around but could you maybe start some supplements like we are going to?
I know your starting when I do but at least you would feel more "active" before it starts up!
Fithy:::: I'm hoping that your hangover has finished now!!!....whats the next step for you hun?
Cloudy::: Is MIA....call Angelica Wales.....we have a missing moderator!! 
In fact don't worry.....lets swear...lets party!!....lets...not 
To EVERYONE else 
AFM:::: Well let me thank you all again for the info regarding supplements!!! 
I will be getting some of those for sure!!...
I told DH last night and he seems up for anything (regarding supplements!) so shall be cramming everything in his mush!! and mine!
I would like to follow up on something Kazzee did.....3 things...
1) Favourite Film
2) Favourite Song
3) Favourite Food..
Mine is......
1) Scrooge (the modern animated one Jim Carey and the old Black/white used to watch it with my Dad)
2) Lovecats (The Cure)
3) Sunday Roast with all the trimmings!!!

Have a good day girls...


----------



## ustoget

Morning Jenni & thanks.. 6 hours to go!!
I'm afraid I'm awake with u this morning   I hate waking up early.. Don't know how u do do it every morning.., bloody head is banging again :-(

Welcome Zoe, your must be devastated I'm so sorry, mc after pgd.. So will they be looking at uterine issues or have u already gone down that route?

Ok so here are mine..

1, I love films so this is hard but I suppose true romance & gone with the wind (can't pick)
2, wish u were here (pink floyd) & massive gnr fan too
3, Thai (of course) but couldn't live without my roasts either

As u can see can't really make my mind up on anything right now !!

Infact dh was really sick last week... Serious diarhea, vomitting and fever that last about 5 days. We were in different rooms etc and didn't touch for about a week lol so on Sunday when he felt better he went lords for the cricket. His bowels were empty from the week being ill and also he didn't eat a thing that day, they started drinking about 10.30am and he feel asleep at his chair by 2pm lol 
So I popped into his parent for lunch and got a craving for a roast.. I mean proper Xmas dinner with all the trimmings and asked him if he fancied it. He was like hell yeah!! So I got everything I needed, started cooking and planned it to be on the table when he got home at 6pm.. Which it was!
His response when he saw it was ' ummm I'm not really hungry, I didn't even know your were making this and I just had a Burger King at the station' and then he went upstairs and threw up  

He couldn't even remember he asking him or anything .  Luckily I didn't care really as I would of just made it for me anyway.. When I want something I need it lol


----------



## jenni01

Morning Ustoget!!
Oh yeah Pink Floyd is a good choice!!!... "Comfortably Numb!".... did you "enjoy " the Floyd experience  
Thai food....yum!!
Romantic movies!!!.... ah you big softy!! 
Your MIL sounds like a good cook and very accommodating!!!
Mines a bad cook and if she sends up a pie I give it to the birdies!! 
Sorry your DH was rough!!... but karma is a good one cos he forgot you where cooking!!!
You should go and get some new shoes now!!... he owes you 
I'm always up early!!... very frustrating!!
At least my jobs not too taxing so I manage!!
I bet you're counting down the hours to your scan!!!
EXCITING


----------



## sfg29

Morning!

Zoe - so so sorry about your bfn, sending you lots of   X

Moggs & Ustoget - good luck with your scans, so excited for you! 

Kazzeee - good luck with the driving test today.

Jenni - I'm well thanks, just need to get through today and then I'm home dry to guzzle a bottle of fizz tonight!  
DH and I are already taking a load of supplements, I'll get you our list later but i think we need to take some more after reading everybody's suggestions.

My favourite 3 things are:-

1. American Gangster or anything with Denzil Washington in it.
2. Dreams by Fleetwood Mac
3. Malaysian food of course! Although I do have a second love for Thai as well.

Have a good day everyone!

Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Haven't seen the floyd experience Jenni.. U.S. It good?
True romance isn't really a romantic movie.. We I suppose it is but with lots of drugs, killing and pimps lol

At the moment I keep wanting to watch films that bake me cry.. In the last 2 weeks I've watched 'your not u' , fault in the stars, something else I can't remember that Mac rme blub

Yep counting the hours but my head is banging so wish I could go back to sleep!

Sfg- same I love denzel.. Man on Fire is my fav


----------



## jenni01

SFG::: I agree Denzel Washington is brill!!
I've never tried Malaysian food....sorry!!... but love trying new things..
Fleetwood Mac....class 
Ustoget ::: Haha!! 
It's not really what I meant hun!!
Most people who like Floyd tend to have "really" enjoyed Floyd!! 
Sorry your heads pounding....but you're up early and your anxious hun 
SFG::: When in October do you start your tx?
Right better get my slap on!!... 
Pop on later to see how all the scans went!!


----------



## mogg77

Aargh I woke up late but I wanna play the game!!! Will have to catch up with you all later but for now here it is- ustoget I knew straightaway my food and film choices, then read yours!
Film, true romance all the way ( did you catch it on channel four the other night? That scene with Dennis hopper is the best!)
Food, Thai , specifically, Tom Kha gai (chicken coconut soup )
Song is harder!! It keeps changing! But all time faves are pressure drop, toots and the maytals, pixies, hey, and rancid, old friend/ red hot moon, oops that's four and I'll probably think of others and be kicking myself all day!!
Have a great day everyone and sorry to rush will chat later! Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Haha Moggs .. Yep Dennis hooper is the boy!! Love that scene, no didn't see it on TV but have the Dvd so will need to watch it again now (for probably the thousand time)
I love Tom Khan gai too... It's actually really easy to make too!! But pad Krapow is my fav, spicy beef yum and so yum papaya salad.. . Mouths watering now !!
Haven't heard of any of your music choices.. I feel ashamed. I'm quite proud that my dad fought me up to appreciate all music from gnr, Metallica, Bob dyan, the Beatles, eminen to elvis and bb king.. Maybe your to cool for me in this catergory lol

Do u have have Thai tattoos .. I'm determined to get the Kymer script one like anglelina jolies by artist Noo (aka Sompong) Kanhphaiin in Bangkok but last time I was there I couldn't find him :-(

Jenni- I'm not getting the floyd comments but I think I know what u mean and if so then yes I have defo done my fair share of that in the past lol...


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - thank you for your positive words. It could have been worse indeed. At least I still have a job!
They still want me to come in every day so I can't scrap a whole day. But there is plenty of time left in the day to look for another job!
I don't think it's wise to borrow anymore money at the moment... I'm calculating everything today and I'm hoping to go ahead in July as planned.
Overall I'm not easily stressed and I think that once the dust has settled I will be fine.
We just need to live by a strict budget and all the 'extra's' need to go.

Did you pass your test??

Thanks Step_by_step!

Ustoget - I'm sure I will get used to the lazy working hours ahead! Just need to work out how much we can afford to pay towards paying off debt on the new wage.
There is money for round 2 but just need to make sure we can still afford to pay our bills.
Did you manage to sort the holiday situation out in the end?

Sorry to hear your roast dinner plan did not come together the way you wanted it to - but at least you had a feast on your own!

sfg29 - already working on a plan! So pleased I'm going away for a couple of days, good timing and all! 

Hi xZoeSx - so sorry to hear it didn't work out for you in the end!  
I found the review meeting really helpful - if all goes according to plan I will be cycling in July/August again as well.

Jenni - Unfortunately I'm not entitled to any help but on a strict and tight budget it should be all manageable! I'm just hoping that July will still be FT/full pay so we can ease into it.
I didn't partake in the last 'interesting facts' because I could not think of 3!
But I can sure answer these questions:
1) Man On Fire (with Denzel Washington) - bet you've seen this one sfg29? Isn't it the best ustoget? Makes me cry every time...
2) Prince - When Doves Cry
3) West Indian/Caribbean Roti! (Anything spicy really)

Lol - 'Floyd experience'  

I'm picking myself up and working on our new budget!
I've been speaking to the other ladies in the office who have all been very nice. The accounts lady told me that there is a cash flow problem so everyone should be having a back up plan...
I realised something yesterday; if we are lucky enough to have our little family I will have LESS money than what I will be earning after the 20% cut so if we can't do this we have a problem  
I'm going to make the most of the extra time, hopefully I can work on my tan after work! I now also have no excuse anymore: running in the morning it is! I had my hair done (highlights, arm/hand massage) last night as a treat (was booked in for ages and thought it was a bit drastic to cancel it to safe money already...). I feel SO much better for it!

Wishing you all a great weekend! xx


----------



## kazzzee

I didn't expect to pass and I didn't pass, but I did a lot better than I expected and he only failed me for braking a little harshly which I think is a bit harsh! Good experience though, I feel much more confident now that know I can drive OK really  

I'll fill you in on my top three on the train to work


----------



## kazzzee

Ok, Top film: probably has to be Bugsy Malone...

Favourite tune: probably November Rain, GnR but I might change my mind later.

Favourite food: chocolate - even though I shouldn't eat it due to being dairy intollerant. To be honest the not being able to eat gluten and dairy does mean that I tend to stop myself having favourite foods because it can be upsetting if I can't eat them. But I have to say I do love a good Sunday roast as long as the gravy is gluten free and there's no flour on the potatoes! 

Great idea Jenni  

Kieke you hit the nail on the head there - when we have our babies we will certainly have less money to live on, but we all manage and you will too. 

Good luck with the scans today Ustoget and Moggs. 

Hello to everyone else - getting off my train now


----------



## oscar13

Truly flying visit! 

Kazzzee, sorry about the test but you will nail it next time x

My 3 answers:
1. Can't decide......love watching films of all times.....particularly horrors!
2. I'm with Kieke on the is one - Prince When Doves Cry
3. Food....wow I love food! Thai, a good roast dinner, a big summer BBQ and my mums lasagne.


----------



## kazzzee

My friend at work just told me you fail if you get three minor faults in the same category, so I only failed because I braked a little harshly three times - so close!


----------



## ustoget

Well half. Hour late coz traffic was so bad and then a horrible 1hr wait  I was thinking the worse and last night had  a dream that we lost them both and it just brought back all those feelings from last year... But it was all good and got to see them both wriggling around.. One was bouncing about and the other was kicking and turned around... Like leave me alone I wanna sleep while touching his/her little nose ☺ We got see his/her spine !!!
It was amazing.. 9 days to go til 12 week scan but feel like we are getting there now 

I really will never forgot our struggling to get here and the help and support u have all given me, we are not out of the woods by a long shot and I know that but I don't want any of u thinking that just because I'm where I am I don't care anymore.
It makes me cry thinking of u all in so much pain but I know soon enough u will all be where I am now.. I just know it.. Cloudy little lucky thread   

Sorry,  been very tearful last few days but I mean it...you girls are amazing  xxx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: Sorry about your test hun!!!
But you'll pass next time!! 
Loving the answers to the questions!!!
(thank god Ustoget finally got the meaning!!).. 

Ustoget :::: Oh you soft shxt!!...we'll always be here for you  
Remember there's no escape!!!
So glad the scan went well and you got to see your babies!!!!.... Yay!!! ..xx
Hope everyone has had a good day. .
Off to cook tea..xxx


----------



## mogg77

Hello girls   
Kazzzeeee now you know what to expect and you'll breeze through the next one- how long till you can go again?

Kieke sorry to hear of your work problems, but glad you can see some positives now, including extra time out in the summer! Hope you have a fijne weekend in Nederland and the sun shines( I used to live in Holland and met Mr mogg there! But my Dutch is pretty atrocious!)

Ustoget glad your scan went well, measuring 6 days ahead is amazing, especially for twins! and I echo what you said, this little thread is a real lifeline , so nice to have support and somewhere to share stuff with such a great bunch- and I reckon this thread IS lucky, cloudy should be proud!
Hope everyone else is good  
I had a bit of a wobble this morning, my sort of boss( I'm self employed but she owns the studio) got over excited and put my old scan pic on the studio ********! We have over  6000 followers!!'I knew she planned to  and checked with me previously but didn't expect it just before my dating scan   my superstitiousness went into overdrive! I just checked in and it's had 7000 views and hundreds of likes and comments  
But all was good, thank god!  babby was wriggling and waving arms and legs, measuring a day ahead so I'm going to do my best to relax now and just enjoy the ride!


----------



## sfg29

Evening y'all!

Kieke - great attitude and glad to hear you've got a plan in place.  I hope your trip back home is just the tonic you need and speaking of which, I need your help in all things dutch!  I am planning a trip to Amsterdam and possibly a couple of half day trips to other towns/cities nearby in Aug to meet my cousin.  She's just started working in Dubai and loving the fact she's closer to Europe now.  I would love to know in your your opinion of the best places to visit outside of Amsterdam.

Kazzeee - Ahhh so sorry to hear about your test and yes I do think the instructor was harsh giving you minors for breaking hard.  Better luck next time - are you planning to re take the test soon.  Don't worry, you'll get there - I passed on my 6th test so call me Maureen if you like!     

Ustoget & Mogg - I can't imagine how you guys felt today and the amazing feeling of seeing your babies on the screen.  I   we will all get there soon.

Jenni - how's your tea?  DH & I are taking most of supplements everyone has mentioned but we're also taking 500mg of L-Arginine & L-Carnitine and 50mg of Pine Bark Extract of also known as Pycnogenol.  I've read somewhere that taking these supplements will help improve sperm quality.  We believe it did as our fertilisation rate on our last cycle was a lot better.  I am hoping to start my FET protocol around the end of Sept and transfer mid Oct.

Here's another game we can play - like Ross and Rachel in Friends, who are your top 5 men for a free pass?

Mine are  -

1.  Tyson Beckford
2.  Joel Kinnaman
3.  Alexander Skarsgaard
4.  David Boreanaz
5.  Jessie Pavelka

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Ooh ooh I wanna play! I LOVE games like this! Sfg I had to google every name on your list! 
Sooooo
1 Mr mogg just in case he's peeking!
2 Tom hardy
3 Dylan Moran ( I have a weakness for Irish men!)
4  ummmm Cillian Murphy but only as Thomas shelby in peaky blinders
5 no I'm cr*p at this game! think I've lost my mojo!


----------



## sfg29

Oooh Mogg I forgot about Tom Hardy!


----------



## mogg77

No he's mine now! You have your five to keep you busy


----------



## ustoget

Nee abit of time to think about this one but wanted to say congrats to moggs and sorry to kazzee but he tried confident form one test in crazy so next one will be even better!!


----------



## ustoget

Ok that wasn't as hard a si thought lol

1, The sadly late Paul walker .. Balled my eyes out the end of fast and furious 7
2, ian somerhalder
3, David beckham I know he hasn't got the most impressive personality but as a life long united fan I can't help it and come on have u seen him in his underwear !!
4, Stephen dorff especially in blade
5, Jude law.. Got a thing about his neck


----------



## sfg29

Oooh good choices Ustoget!  I know what you mean about David Beckham and let's be honest, I'm sure there won't be much talking involved!


----------



## jenni01

Good Crazy time in the morning!!!...... 
Moggs:::: I think it's great that you got all those likes or pokes or whatever ******** does!! (** virgin does it show!!).
So pleased you both got to see your Bubbas!! and next it Oscars turn!! 
Nothing exciting for tea...just chicken in ginger and soy and some pizza..
OK "loving" these games!! 
Firstly I am awful with names....

1) Tom Hardy!!!....(looks like a dirty boy who wouldn't say please!!) 
2) Benedict Cumberbatch (posher dirty boy!!) 
3) The bloke off Prometheus who played the robot.... 
4) The white alien at the beginning of Prometheus (fit body!!) 
5) Jimmy Markou (body builder).... 

Hope today finds everyone well....


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

Hope you are all ok.... I have a week off from work now and I'm happy! 

So my list is....

1. Jason Mamoa (game of thrones)
2. Reggie Bush (American footballer)
3. David Oliver (American hurdler)
4. Tyrese (about 10 years ago looking his best)
5. Tyson Beckford

You may see a pattern with mine!!!

Have a good weekend! I'll pop in when I can... Will be able to keep up when not at work!! Xxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - sorry to hear you failed your test! It took me 5 times (one of them I overslept!).
But I'm sure you'll kick but next time!
And yes, it will be a good exercise going back to basic...

Mogg - is Mr Mogg Dutch? How long and where did you live? I've just checked the weather forcast and like always when I go around this time it looks to be nice and sunny (27 degrees!)!
Small panice wardrobe moment because I tend to wear a lot of dark colors and my legs are so not ready to make an appearance!
I understand your wobble moment, did you already tell your nearest and dearest?

Ustoget - you must be so happy seeing your babies, so pleased all is going well for you. 

sfg - I'm now counting the days! First time I'm travelling with hand luggage only so it will be a challenge to say the least. I have lots of tips for your Amsterdam/Holland trip! 
How long are you going for and have you made any plans accommodation wise already? I will start working on my list.
I have to admit I don't know anyone on your top 5 men list...

Fiftyshades - do you have anything planned for this week or will you be mainly relaxing?
I think we like to fish in the same pool of men! 

1. Idris Elba 
2. Jeremy Meeks (the American guy who shoot to fame through his mugshot)
3. Ashley Walters (without mustache)
4. Maxwell
5. Tyrese

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!


----------



## sfg29

Ladies, I'm well impressed with your lists and after googling the ones I didn't know, I'm feeling kind of hot right now!  Somebody through a bucket of cold water over me!      

Oooh I have forgotten about Michael Fassbender Jenni, think I might swap him for David Boreananz as I think my Buffy/Angel crush days are over!

Kieke - I will be going for 3 nights and 4 days.  Amsterdam was DH and I first holiday together almost 16 years ago and we stayed at the Botel near Central Station.  I think we would like to stay around the same area or perhaps around Vondelpark so we're near to the museums.  Been looking at a few hotels and I think we're going to go for Room Mate Aitana on ijdock.

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke - I only had to google Ashley Walters...so yes we are in the same beautiful chocolate pool...   

I've just done a major clear out of the spare room to decorate. There's so much junk but have found some amazing photos and letters and I have been reminiscing all afternoon with laughter and tears. It's amazing and I never realised how far me and dh have come. So I'm going to be painting, gyming it and eating healthy!! When at work I just eat bad food all the time so I want a clean eating week!! Dh is working all week but I feel I need a bit of solitude. I've been very stressed of late!

Kazzeee- I passed on the 4th go... The 3rd go I forgot to put my seatbelt on... Failed straight away yet he told me to keep going!!!

Mogg- so glad everything is progressing nicely!!

Jenni- the white alien ha haaaaaaa you never fail to make me chuckle! I really need to check that out... Although talking of ideal bodies... I would say david mcintosh (kelly brooks ex) from the neck down and without opening his mouth... His Wigan accent is awful.... Hope none of you are from Wigan loooll... Sorry xxx

I'm sat having a cuppa after my busy day! Hope everyone having a good sat! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Hellloooo 
If I could have the winning lottery ticket for tonight I would very much appreciate it!!!
I haven't heard of some of these men that you lot are talking about!! 
I would look them up right now but DH is home and would think I'm perving!!
SFG:::  
Oh you've had a nice day.....busy but sound's like a happy one!!
And a dirty.....sorry romantic break away soon for the two of you 
Well I'm going to chill out loves.....
Will be on tomorrow to catch up properly... 
Hey the white aliens a hotty!!....if you think that's weird I used to fancy the genetically engineered monster off "Resident Evil...Apocolypse".....the one that says "Stars!!".....


----------



## Step_by_Step

Oooooh ladies I like this game!! I have a couple of types so I may have to be very greedy and double up for this one (oh god that makes me sound really bad, oh well!  )

My top 10 would be.....

1. Obv Mr Step will always be number 1!  
2. Denzel Washington 
3. (The late) Paul Walker 
4. Ian Solmerhalder
5. Jamie Foxx
6. The Hemsworth Brothers
7. Robbie Amell
8. Tom Hardy (and his stunt double for his latest movie - have you seen the picture on **?? I have no idea of his name though!)
9. Nathan Owens
10. Joe Manganiello (dependant on my mood)

Fifty - I actually spat my cuppa out when I read that you had failed your test due to forgetting to put your seatbelt on, that's so funny!! Obviously you were nervous but that is defo something i'd do haha!! 

xx


----------



## jenni01

Oooh we have a greedy girl in the group!!!
StepByStep......She's pinching all the men!! 
I have realised that yesterday I said SFG had had a major clear out and looked at pictures reminiscing!
I'm sorry I made a boo boo!! 
It was Filthy looking at all the naughties that her and her fella took!!....I should have known!....sorry 
My head was a bit battered yesterday 
BUT in my defence it is SFG going away for some "lovin" 
Ah!!....now that's cleared up!!
Hello my lovely friends 
I have nothing planned today.....lazy day....well except for cooking dinner!
We're having gammon, mash, cauliflower cheese, carrots and peas!!
So judging by our previous posts we all enjoy a tipple 
Never fear we don't have to feel like lushes anymore!!!
Yesterday I served "Shirley"....a little old lady about 4ft tall....she told me she's 82!
I was putting her shopping through and helping her pack and then I scanned 2 bottles of wine.
Passing the time talking I said....
"So you like a little tipple?....how long will these last you!?!"
She said in a cute little old lady way....
"Well if I start at 2pm I should have them both finished by 10pm!" 

I love Shirley and wish she was my Nanna 
Have a good day everyone...


----------



## oscar13

Shirley sounds like my type of lady.....that's exactly how I intend to be if I ever reach her age!! X


----------



## Step_by_Step

Yep that's me, greedy! However I don't mind sharing, seen as it's only window shopping. Except for Mr Step obviously, he's ALL MINE! (the lucky lucky man!)

Awww Shirley sounds lovely!! DH's Grandfather seem to tell fibs when it comes to having a tipple or 2, he always says "You know me, i only drink on special occasions" in his cute old man voice..... unless you'd class most week nights plus weekend special occasions i'd say he was telling fibs! Not that it makes any difference to me, I'm always telling him to do what ever it is that makes him happy! 

Today i'm doing my supplement research, a general clean of the house, a trip into town for a few bits, a quick walk with the pooch (the weather is awful here in the NW so he's got no chance of a long walk) and making a chicken dopiaza for tea. (other than the cleaning, i love Sunday's!)  

xx


----------



## kazzzee

Hello girls

Not sure I can join in with the five fellas - it's funny but I can watch a film and not be able to tell different actors apart. It's like I can't recognise people other than if they have blond hair, black hair, obvious stuff. So I don't even remember their names. I'm weird! 

I had a great day yesterday. We had a bit of a reunion with friends from uni. We met up in London for the day and went to see Wicked (matinee) then went for a nice dinner in the evening. I'd seen Wicked about six years ago but had essentially forgotten the whole story so it was like seeing a new production. Even OH liked it and he hates musicals  that's two musicals in two weeks that he's liked! 

Jenni Shirley sounds like a lot of fun. Your dinner sounds yum x 

Step by step good luck with the supplement research. Did you see the stuff I posted a few days ago? There's so much useful stuff you can read about it online but the main thing is not to end up thinking you need to do all of it. The main things are the fish oil and the multivitamins with folic acid. 

Fifty that could have been me with the seatbelt. When I started my practice lesson before the test that's exactly what I did!!! Forgot to put my belt on. I think it was good to make mistakes like that so I wouldn't do them when it really mattered!!! I did that a few months ago when I bought some of my childhood stuff back from my dad's. It's good to be sentimental- the memories that come back  

sFG I went to Amsterdam a few years ago. We were only there for a day though but we did the Van Gogh museum and the canal boat tour. I was with my dad though so certain areas obviously weren't on the itinerary! (Mogg's OH was from an Irish family by the way) 

Hope you all have absolutely fabulous days today xxx


----------



## mogg77

yep that's right pure Irish - there is a lot of Irish in Holland. Kieke hope you are enjoying lovely Amsterdam, when I lived in NL it was in noordwijkerhout mainly, I also lived near Utrecht, about six years on and off( seasonal work) I was getting ok at Dutch but I've forgotten most of it!

I am knackered, went camping after work yesterday near cheddar with sis-in-law, and my 7yr old niece and some others, we had a blustery bbq then it hammered it down so was cosy night in the van, walk in the woods today with the bluebells everywhere, so now feeling all virtuous and entitled to slum it on the sofa with better call Saul the rest of the day eating pasta and ice cream! Was first time camping without hubby, kind of strange and sad but glad I have doggy to keep me company at least!

Kazzzeee you sound like you love the theatre!  Do you go into London for it? I've never tried it but I can imagine it being more rewarding than most of the rubbish at the cinema!

Step by step I can't believe you want Tom hardy AND his stunt double! That really is greedy! 

Everyone enjoy their lazy days , jenni that dinner sounds lush, Chat later xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Hi ladies, I hope you don't mind if I join you all, I'm a newbie      

So sorry I haven't been about, our captor, I mean favourite friend has been stalking me, I mean checking in with me      

I hope you are all ok and had a nice weekend?! I will try and catch up on personals in the next few days - I have been doing too much (Ustoget, don't tell me off! You were right, I take too much on and now I'm volunteering too I haven't got much time at the weekend now either)

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

We're all glad to hear from you *Cloudy*. We worry about you xxx


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie to say Hello to all of you and hope your days are going ok!! 
At work so can't stop!!
(secretly tightening the ropes on Cloudy!!)


----------



## lisamarie1

Just a quick one from me too, checking in again after our week in the Lakes, at work so will have to keep it brief. Will try and catch up with everyone later.

We had such a lovely holiday, lots of walking, eating and drinking! Just what we needed after the last few weeks. Back to reality now though and decision time about whether we have one last go at ivf. First step is get all my notes from my clinic and then make an appointment with the other clinic nearby to see what they say and whether they can do anything differently.

Hope you are all having a good day ladies,

Lisa x


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Ladies, 

Lisa - it sounds like you have had an amazing time at the lakes. So sorry to hear about your previous results, I hope you are able to get your notes and make the next steps. 

Mogg - Have you seen Tom Hardy and his stunt double?!? If so, you will understand why 

Kazzee - I have decided that on top of my current multivitamins which include folic acid I should get the following: Ideal Omega 3 and BetterYou DLux 3000 Vitamin D Oral spray. I was looking at the C0q10 but decided against it for now. I will see how I go. Thanks to you and everyone who gave advice.  

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day! 

xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

I'm checking in whilst I'm lounging around... My week off so far has been just lovely! I actually think work has been stressing me out. And I'm just happy to be at home today. I got up for the gym, cooked some nice food and pottering. Off to buy some paint in a bit so I can decorate the spare bedroom!

Hope everyone is well! 

Xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Evening all!  

Fifty - glad you are having some time to relax and hope the rest of the week continues to be nice for you  

Step - hope you have had a not too bad Monday x

Lisa - glad you had a nice week and hope that manage to get your notes easily  

Jen - hope you had a crazy-loon-free-day! I had a man today telling loads of collegues I am rubbish and useless at my job and he wants to give me a piece of his mind - i wouldn't mind but I have never met him    

Kazzzee - ah thanks for thinking of me. I hope you are ok and that things are moving for you now?

Hope everyone else is ok  

Well ladies, it's finally happened, i can see a light at the end of the tunnel. Well, not a light, more of a slight glow, but still it's better than nowt   Im having my lap/hyst in just under 4 weeks. So just the genetics people now to get moving, but at least something is happening  

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Good news *cloudy* - a gap in those clouds  hopefully the lap will make the difference. I was watching a YouTube video of a cystsetomy for an endometrinoma the other night, as you do, not that I'm suggesting you do that  But it's pretty impressive what they do, I know we've both been through it all before. At first you watch thinking crumbs, but then if you see it all the way through - it was three YouTube videos long, by the end of it the girls insides looked almost normal. Reminded me of what my first consultant said - that it looked like a war zone... You'll get a nice clear out and I'm sure it will make a difference to your baby hotel xxx

*Fifty* it's nice to have a week off. We've agreed that if I can't start a cycle with ARGC this months due to my hormones we'll take a break. If what they say about hormones and stress is correct it can be medicine for me 

*Step* good choices. And I've read that vit D can make a big difference. Apparently we are all not getting enough - especially here in the UK.

*Lisa* I'm actually thinking about going to the lakes - it's been quite a few years since I was last there. We love Cornwall and Devon so we may just end up there though. Or maybe Dorset as it's even closer. See I'm planning my holiday since I'm so convinced I won't get to start this month...

*Mogg* funny thing is we hadn't been to the theatre for quite a while but it's like busses, three come along at once. At least the OH is more open to musicals now. He admitted that there must be a reason why some of them are so popular.

*Jenni* have a good day at work! Bet you'll have some funny stories for us later x

I'm willing my AF to come early as I'm convinced that will mean my oestrogen isn't so high at the beginning of the cycle - last month I think it was delayed so things had started up by the time it started and that's why I ovulated early, I think. I'm also curious to see if things have got better or worse. I think the cyst may be bigger, but I'll have a corpus lutumn on the same side at the mo so that won't be helping. Maybe both will go when the AF starts. Funny how you start looking forward to AF when you are trying to start IVF isn't it!


----------



## jenni01

Good morning!!!
Filthy ::: So you're a lady of leisure for a week!!
Make sure you relax and pamper yourself!!!
Kazzee ::: I hope you finally get to move forward hun 
It's so bloomin frustrating for you!
Cloudy::: Yay good news!! 

At last hun you can start to make plans!!
Big Hello to everyone else


----------



## jenni01

Stupid phone!!... posted early!!
Nothing interesting to report girls 
I'm not going out with the girls today....I'm just not in the mood!!... my friend was texting me last night trying to bribe me with a bottle of wine ( normally works!)... but they'll just have to cope without me!
So I've cleaned the house and I'm going to have a lazy day now!!
Have a good one everyone


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I've just got back from the gym... Did a class at 7am for 30 mins called metafit. It's pure hell! Then did some weights in the gym after so I'm sat drinking a coffee waiting for my bacon and eggs to cook! Then I'm going to start painting the spare room! 

I slept quite a lot yesterday. I'm booked in for the Drs on Friday too as been feeling so stressed And want my hormones checking! I think I might have a thyroid problem... 

It's sunny here today but very windy!! 

Hope all is well ladies! X


----------



## kazzzee

*Fifty*. Windy! There are two trees blown down on the tracks so the trains from my station are either cancelled or packed. I'm sitting on the floor in my usual style. Your gym escapades sound hardcore. I managed 25 mins on the bike yesterday when I was watching TV.

*Jenni* do the girls you were going out with know about the ttc issues? I stopped going for drinks after work on Fridays a while back. I wonder how long ago they realised I wasn't actually pregnant... When I do go out I still have a good time but I haven't drunk a drop of alcohol in about 8 months. Make sure you treat yourself tonight to make up for it. X

Hope that my day improves!


----------



## jenni01

Hardcore!!!... sounds like you two could kick my 
Cloudy:: Send the nasty man my way 
Kazzee :: Yes they no about tx but not that it's DE..
Tbh my heads not in it to go out....I'm getting quite anxious about the tx now


----------



## Dolphins

Hi ladies  

In regards to our son's appt. with the Community Paediatrician, we didn't see the Consultant, but we saw another Dr. who was only there apparently to see whether what is wrong with our son will qualify him to be able to be assessed by the specialists at the Child Development Centre, the place where we were being seen. He did confirm however, that he will indeed be assessed by the specialist team at the centre, and it will take a couple of hrs for the assessment. However, the waiting list is currently 8 or 9 wks long, so we will have to wait again for now.  Life just seem's to be a all long waiting game at the mo.   

In the meantime, the Dr. is going to write to the Education Board to request that he get's a nursery place for when he is 2, as he need's to be around other children, and be able to imitate them. Also, he want's us to start applying for DLA, as the Dr. today confirmed that he does have developmental delay (global developmental delay).  So overall a positive appt. 

Bye for now.

xxx


----------



## Cloudy

Dolphins - sorry you have more waiting but glad things are moving in some directions for you  

Jen - ah sorry you are starting to feel anxious   I sometimes dread going out with friends: especially at the moment when the topic of conversation is the exciting world of babies moving onto solids, or peoples plans for fabulous holidays and amazing home improvements. Just think, if we lived locally we could go out together and cry, get drunk, fall out, and then find Mogg and ask for a tattoo saying "BFFs 4EVA"    

Kazzzee - hope you didn't spend all morning on the floor of the train! It's silly that I'm excited for things moving, dreading the op (especially if I'm right and it is on my bowel/bladder and I need another op - for once I hope I'm wrong), and dreading the recovery. Although I'm quite looking forward to a few weeks with my feet up relaxing and not doing anything: I think it was 2 weeks before I could even drive last time! Hope your AF comes soon for you and that you can get things moving  

Hope everyone else is well  

AFM - have a mad few weeks ahead and so in that respect I'm looking forward to my op! Got loads of stuff at work to get on top of before I break up, a funeral to go to, a few evening/tenant meetings, volunteering, a couple of birthdays, loads of appointments for house stuff (I want to do a few bits before I'm stuck in staring at the four walls getting annoyed at what needs doing!)

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, having withdrawal symptoms....struggling to get on here as phone is broken and keeps turning itself off after 5 mins use!!! Will have to keep it brief.

Cloudy, great to have you back and good news you have a date

Jen, sorry to hear you are struggling...anything we can do to help? Don't forget you don't have to be strong on here x

Dolphin, good news from your appointment x

Fifty, enjoy your break you have earned it x

Hope all other ladies are well?? So sorry for any important bits I have missed!?!

Had my scan today at 11w5d. All good, baby measuring 12w2! Saw him stretching and turning. Didn't have nuchal measurements dome as planning to do harmony test. Cervix measurement better than expected so no stitch just yet...I will be having fortnightly scans to monitor for any change xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning!!
Oscar:::: Yay!!! Great news on your scan 
Must be lovely to see your bubba!!
Cloudy ::: You're going to be pooped with all that going on 
Ustoget and Moggs::: Hope you are both well and blooming beautifully  
Filthy::: Are you enjoying your time off??
SFG::: Hope all's well with you Mrs!!
Kazzee ::: If I'm right isn't it this month that you should get some answers??
Lots of love to everyone else 
Yes I am putting on the proverbial "I'm fine" face!
In some ways half the time I'm think I'm trying to convince myself  
But what choice do I have?... I can't be sad in front of DH cos that makes him get the "wobbles "..
So I keep trundling on!!
I'll snap out of it 
Don't worry loves I'll be fine 
So everyone have a good day


----------



## kazzzee

Hi Jenni - when AF comes I go back to the clinic for day 1 bloods and a scan and they'll see how the cyst/oestrogen levels are doing. Hopefully they won't have got worse. I imagine if the levels are lower than at the same point last month they will suggest aspirating the cyst and letting me start a cycle. But if not they may just say go away for another month and we'll see if it goes naturally. Apparently cysts tend to disappear after a few months. That's the normal cyst on the left ovary that's producing oestrogen, I don't know what they'll do about the endometrinoma on the right ovary (aka chocolate cyst). I think maybe it's small enough (23mm) for them to ignore it. But if it gets bigger I wonder if I'll have to have an operation on that - if I do it could affect ovarian reserve so probably need to avoid that, but it's a worry that if it bursts I'll end up in hospital anyway... 

Oscar - hope your phone is fixed soon. If it keeps crashing that sounds like it's out of memory. Have you got a lot of space free on it? When did you last reboot it? Great news re the scan. 12 weeks


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee ::: I do hope that it gets sorted for you 
And I no its not much of a consolation but once you're finally "on the go" you'll have some peace of mind  
Just think....soon you will be on your 2ww!! 
Stay strong!!..


----------



## kazzzee

I never even got as far as the 2WW last time  No embryos in my NHS round. Hopefully it will work out better this time! !


----------



## ustoget

Hi all,
Need to catch up big time but just wanted to say congrats to Oscar.. So happy for u !!! And no stitch yet yay bet your relived about that!!? Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Anyone suffered panic attacks?? I'm not sure if I had one today.. It was a bit weird. I dropped dh off at work... Parked at traffic lights looking up at a high building which had graffiti on the outside thinking how on earth did someone graffiti up there.. Then all of a sudden became very breathless and dizzy and was gripping on to the steering wheel... Thought please no not whilst I'm stuck in traffic...
Driving along becoming quite on edge breathlessness coming and going... Legs shaking... I was driving to the gym to meet my friend... Drove over a bridge kept going funny again... Had to ring my mum as dh wasnt answering... Bad I know...(I mean driving whilst on phone) but couldn't stop as on a dual carriage way. It was like vertigo with breathlessness.

Got to gym took it steady at first and then got into a heavy session as felt fine... This has happened a few times now... Does this sound panic like??

Booked in for Drs on Friday. I want testing for thyroid, diabetes, or menopause. 

Jenni- hope you're ok buddy. 

Oscar- fantastic news! 

Hope everyone else ok xxx


----------



## jenni01

Filthy:: Hope you've managed to calm down a bit now  
Yes I have a history of panic attacks and used to take Diazipam regularly for them....but I also think it was linked to my depression.
Tbh I still get little ones when I'm stressed out to the max but not as bad as usual.
But I can't drive on busy roads, over bridges, walk over bridges or cross a busy road!! 
Yes I am the resident nutter!! 
Maybe pop into see your GP and see what he says.


----------



## Kieke

Lisamarie - glad you had a nice time away. A visit to the Lakes is still on  my wish list.
Do you have a date for your follow up appointment?

Fiftyshades - our whole house needs decorating, it's long overdue. I just can't get myself to do it.
Your episode sounds awful! I've never had anything like it in real life but it happens in my dreams - I know it doesn't count and isn't the same.
Is it something recent? 

Cloudy - must be nice to make some progress. There is so much waiting to do! 

Dolphins - unfortunately I'm also familiar with referrals, waiting for hospital appointments etc for my DH.
9 weeks will fly by and I hope you'll get some answers!

Oscar - it's sad but I can't live without my phone! Hope you get it sorted soon.
Must be wonderful to see your little baby moving around! 

Jenni - I hope you snap out of it soon. Sending you hugs!

Hope everyone else is doing well?
I have been very up and down, Sunday was dramatic, I cried so much that it took till midday on Monday for my eyes to look 'normal'.
It's all the financial stress that I now have with the pay cut at work.
My manager agreed to start the new hours on 1st of July - I will be doing 9.30-15.30 - super lazy hours!
We just need to take the risk now and borrow the remaining money we need for the next round. But things will be VERY tight. 
I emailed my boot camp trainer to let him know I won't be able to come again - I could not face doing it face to face in case I would have to cry again.

The plan is still to go ahead in July but I need to get my head in order and it needs to stay positive!
My AF is due early next week and I need to ring the clinic around the same time to make an appointment for a scratch. I wanted to have acupuncture again but can't afford it now. 

I can't wait till tomorrow! Finally get to see my sister and nieces again! They are picking me up from the airport at 19.00.
It will be 29 degrees on Friday so I can top up on my vitamin D! 

xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Thanks ladies.

Kieke- I got bargains from b&m store- they are selling paint with 50% off!! So I got everything I need for less than £30! What a bargain. 

Yes I seem to have developed health anxiety! I'm not sure if it's waiting for this operation or just what's happened over the last few months with failed fet etc. feel I've got everything under the sun that's bad. My only focus is the gym. It's like medicine to me. 

I'm really sorry to hear about your job. Are there many jobs going in your area? Any part time work in addition to your role now? I just don't get why this stuff happens at the most crucial time when you need as much money possible and it's always to the good people. Life is a funny game. Enjoy your time with sister and nieces. Xxx

I've sat and had a sob today. I wish I could be a kid again. No Stresses or problems and just totally carefree. Would be lovely right now xx


----------



## jenni01

Kieke::  
So sorry that you have all this on your plate hun 
Have you sat down and done a total budget?....
Cost of your tx and when you hope to start.....divide it by the weeks and you may find it doesn't look so unachievable..
I don't mean to be rude by saying it but it's what I did and it made it seem more possible.
Find out your meds and go and see your GP....I've saved about £700 doing this..
Depending on your tx you can maybe blag a scan through the NHS or you can get them done privately for £100...
It is possible even if it means walking like a duck!!....(cos your budgets tight so is your bum hence the duck ref!!) 
I can make 3 meals for 2 out of a pack of mince!!...sad I know!!
You will get there 
Filthy::: Firstly shall I stop calling you that now!?!
Have a good cry....punch a pillow....write something on the wall before you paint it!!....have aggressive nookie with Mr Grey....ooops sorry Mr Filthy!! 
What ever it takes to get it out do it!!!
The idea of being a kid again sounds great!!.....no worries and rushing home to watch "Captain Caveman!"


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- I was thinking are you doing tx in the UK or abroad? 

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Jenni- no I like filthy!!! I've grown accustomed to it!! Mr filthy is at work... May be Mr Rabbit can show his face  

I'm making a cuppa... Going to have some biscuits too! Xx


----------



## jenni01

You dirty girl!!!...I knew it!!....did you buy more batteries at B & M!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I've always been well stocked up on batteries..!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Does anyone want to organise a meet? ...xx


----------



## Kieke

Fifty, or should I say Filthy as well? You and Mr Rabbit made me laugh! 
I don't even know where to start with the paining job... have been saying it needs doing for a while now.
But it needs doing in June - it is possible!
Did you see a doctor about the anxiety? I have heard breathing exercises can be helpful.

There aren't many jobs going and it's very likely I won't get the same salary back I was on.
I have thought about getting another job on the side but that would have to be cleaning or bar work.
Yes when it rains it pours.... We don't have much luck with anything.
We are having treatment in the UK, same clinic again.

A good cry helps sometimes, I'm just shocked how long I have been in denial about everything whilst loving a 'carefree' life!

Jenni - I have worked out the budget based on my new wage and it's doable. The problem is that I was relying on financing the treatment by remortgaging - based on my new wage I can't do that anymore.
I can already get out of my current mortgage now but the fine would almost pay for another round! 
The plan is now to take half of the money needed out on a 0% interest 24 month credit card and pay it off within this time.
But this will take out even more of the small monthly budget - it needs to be done though!

We have to do all our consent forms again - approx 2 weeks before starting tx and have been told we need to pay there and then for the treatment and meds. I will ring them and ask for a list of meds. Hopefully they can give me this over the phone?
Our GP helps us out a lot as it is (my DH's issues) so I'm not sure if he can and will help us.
All the scans are included in the package so to say so I don't think any savings can be made there.

Like the duck reference! I will keep that in mind!

We definitely have been buying too much and too expensive foods so we can make savings there for sure. Luckily I have already stocked up on all the vits and supplements.

xxx


----------



## jenni01

I'd love to meet up when it suits everyone and at a place that's good for everyone! 
Maybe we should meet in Ibizia!!.... 
Seriously I'd love to...
Kieke::: You've got your head screwed on although right now you may feel like there's a few screw's lose with all the pooh that's going on!
I know you say your Dr's already helped but what's the harm in asking?...
It's so hard trying to balance everything and then something else pops up!!
My DH said he needs some new work boots....Oh crxp back to doing the budget again!...
I've done 4 budgets this year!!.....I'm refusing to do another one!! 
Filthy::: I feel sorry for Mr Filthy!!...poor fella must go to work for a rest!! 
Are you feeling a bit better?  and did you lose a biscuit in your cuppa!?
I like dunking "Toffepops" in a cuppa....suck off all the choccy, the toffee goes soft and the base goes soggy


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke- I have an appointment on Friday. I don't want to wish my week away as I'm on hols but it can't come soon enough. I need to get out of this bad patch! 

I know it might be a bit late but have you not considered treatment abroad? It's so much cheaper. Hopefully all being well we are going to go to gennet in Prague next... It's £1500 for a cycle and then you pay for meds on top. I would love to go to Argc again but last time on a Fresh cycle it was near enough £18k. Then £4k per fet!! We cannot do that anymore. 

I got some great money saving tips. I've started freezing fruits that are about to turn and then making smoothies out of them whilst they are frozen- they are gorgeous and filling and healthy!! In fact I'm freezing most things. I've even bought smaller pack up tubs so that my meals stretch further!! And smaller portions means a smaller waistline for me  


Jenni- I love the sound of the toffeepops in tea! Only biscuits that were lost were the ones in my
Mouth!  I'm feeling a lot better. Had a hot shower and about to tackle the spare room! 
dh has just sent me a message saying he's got me a new sports bra as mine has gone a lovely grey colour. Knowing him it will just cover a nipp!e!!
No doubt I will be taking it back!!! 


Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Filthy::: I'm glad you feel a bit better 
Nice shower and a cuppa!! fantastic remedy...x
Your DH has bought you underwear!! does he know your size?
Mines useless!! don't know what he see's when he looks at me but it's definitely the opposite to what I see!
He says "You should wear something sexy in the bedroom!" 
God I hate my body with all the scars I don't think a Burka would turn him on!


----------



## Kieke

Oh yes, Ibiza sounds good to me as well Jenni! 
I will have my DH deal with our GP but you are right, there is no harm in asking.

Fifty - I did (briefly) look into treatment abroad but after all the expenses (travel, accommodation, shipment of frozen sperm, cover for unpaid time off work etc) it's not much, if any, cheaper.
Travelling and staying away from home is very difficult for my DH because of his disability (severe back problems) and he wants to try and provide a fresh sample.

We've got a crap freezer and wanted to buy an extra one. We know that won't happen now lol
I've take out the trays and stack as much as possible in it - I have wasting food and am easily pleased. I think I have just spoiled my DH a bit haha.

Never heard of toffeepops but they sound lush!
Had a smoothie, juice and an apple today. Doing 'CobraFit' after work (swinging a 'bag of sand' around whilst squatting and jumping!).
Also found out they are running a monthly free to attend 'fit challenge club' in my area. They ask for £12 p/m towards room hire and there are 3 classes a week.
The only catch is that it's sponsored by Herbalife but they are not pushing the products. So I'm signing up tonight. 
With a bit of luck I can shift some weight before we start again.

The day my DH buys me any clothing let alone underwear is still to come!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kieke - cobra fit sounds right up my street- I love anything involving weights and squats!! Also if you have council run gyms... Mine hold free sessions everyday... An hour where you can go and use the gym for free.thats a possibility!

And if you are on Instagram (I'm an addict) I follow loads of fitness peeps who share their routines so you can do that at home!!

Do you live in the south kieke? Do you have pure gym there... They are popping up everywhere and normally only a tenner a month for the first year if it's a newly built one. 

I'm trying to shift weight before op but with having a lot of weights in my training it's not coming off as quick!

Xx


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - it's only my 2nd Cobra Fit session but a the same time my last - all part of the budget cuts!
I'm in the North, Huddersfield to be precise and no Pure gym as yet. We do have council gyms but no free sessions I'm afraid.
I know what to do but need to motivate myself to do it! I'm much better in a class


----------



## jenni01

Well loves I'm going to have to make some attempt at looking like I've done something today! 
It's actually been nice not doing anything and all your talk of going to the gym has knackered me out!!
Have a good one girls..xx
P.s....You can get Toffeepops in most shops hun....very moreish!!


----------



## Step_by_Step

My goodness, you ladies are a chatty bunch! I've only been away a day and there's 3 pages to catch up on!! 

For fitness ideas check out therunningbug.co.uk - if you login (it's free) there's loads of ideas and plans on there. I've just started the ab, fat burn and squat 30 day challenge on top of my usual fitness routine.    

Kieke - I'm up north too - Burnley and work in Blackburn. 

I will catch up properly when I can because I have 3 pages to look through!! 

xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Have a good un Jenni. I can't open the tin of paint   I've tried everything!!!! 

Xx


----------



## jenni01

Daft bugger!! 
It's a sign for you to relax!!....
Catch up soon..xx


----------



## kazzzee

What *Step* said - what a chatty bunch you've been today!

*Fifty* your gym obsession is a little like the way I had to stop eating wheat and dairy - I had to because they make me so ill but it also helped me feel in control of my health. Your experience in the car sounds very scary. You must be very stressed about everything and its manifesting itself this way - I think it's a good think you have holiday. You clearly need a proper break. Talking about the worries with us will help though - better then bottling them up and I guess you feel worried about taking about all your fears with OH...

*Jenni* you been off work today or sitting at the checkout on your phone  I bet your OH loves the way you look scars and all.

I wonder if we could all manage a meet up. I think we are all so spread out - I'm in Croydon, South London. I could definitely meet with anyone based near Londok, I'm there everyday for work 

*Kieke*- re fitness - a few years ago o gave up the gym membership and bought an exercise bike for £99. It's still going strong and I guess I'm exercising and saving that gym membership. Jogging is free too - not that I'm much of a jogger. I don't even have a freezer - just a ice box at the top of the fridge. My kitchen is too small!

Re budgeting I have this app on my iPhone called Fudget and each week I set a budget and through the week as I spend money I enter it. It just helps me realise what I spend my money on. And makes it easy to question whether o really need something if the budget is running out. There's never enough money though how ever much you earn. But you'd be surprised at how easy it is to spend money on things you don't really need!


----------



## Cloudy

Wow, lots of chatter! 

I live in the middle, you will all have to stay at my house  

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Evening chatterboxes!  Hope everyone is well?

Fifty - Glad to hear you're ok now, I can't imagine how scary it must of been for you today.  I take my hat off to you and your exercise regime!  I think I need some of your motivation as all I want to do after I get home from work is eat dinner, chocolate and a hot chocolate before bed and the thought of waking early to go to the gym or go for a run scares the bejeezers out of me!  

Jenni - sounds to me your DH loves you very much and maybe you should surprise him with some sexy lingerie    

Cloudy - fantastic news about your op date!  Your next few weeks sounds very full on but least you get to put your feet up after the op!

Oscar - great news about your scan!  

Kieke - cobrafit sounds like a killer!  Hope you have a fantastic time with your family - just booked my flights to Amsterdam in Aug and I can't wait  

Kazzeee - that app sounds like a good idea and agree that we don't always realise what we spend/waste our money on.

AFM not much to report, started playing netball again after a 3yr break (acl tear on my left knee) and omg I'm so unfit and that was only the training session!  Not sure if my team will take me back    Got a couple events coming up to keep me busy - meeting up with a group of friends in Oxford, a birthday night out, netball end of season do next weekend and having my first fertility acupuncture.

I am definitely up for meeting up, I'm in Northamptonshire so happy to meet wherever.

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Erm!!.. yes we did chat a lot yesterday!!
But I think it helped all 3 of us!!! 
Kazzee ::: That app sounds good hun!
No I wasn't at my till with my phone!! Just a day off!!
SFG::: You've got some nice dates coming up with friends!!  It will be good to catch up!!
Cloudy ::: That's sorted then we will all come and stay at your house!! Pyjama party 
Big hello to all the other lovely ladies 
Have a good day!!!
Filthy::: Stay calm today ok


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning ladies,

Well I'm up eating breakfast as meeting my friend at the gym for 8. 

Hopefully a better day today. The tin of paint is open so there will be no stopping me today.

Then I have a 2 classes to do tonite.

I don't want to go back to work either.... Really need a lotto win! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Morning girls  

I've got that incoming AF feeling  reckon tomorrow might be the day. So today I'm going to relax all that nasty oestrogen away in the hope that I'll be able to start this time! Only potential problem is OH is away this weekend and if they want to drain the cyst over the weekend I'll need to ask a friend to come and meet me there! I'm trying to be positive and think that it might actually be possible to start, but I'm quite convinced that I will have another month of waiting - and then I start worrying that I'll never be able to start because the hormones will never be right!  It's a good job it's so nice here in limbo land with you girls


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie  
Kazzee ::: I'm sure you'll be fine hun 
And if they do decide to drain the cyst then it will be for the best for your next tx 
I no we always say it...its so frustrating waiting!!
But we'll look after you until you get started 
Right now try and take it easy... 
Better get ready for work....Urgh!


----------



## Kieke

Step_by-Step - yeah! More Northerners!  

kazzzee - thanks for the app suggestion, I will download it. In all honesty we have been overspending a lot for a long time.
I looked in the fridge yesterday and it's about to burst! 
Definitely lots of room for improvement there. I don't mind running so I will try to go 2x during the week.

Hang in there! You will start again soon! And 1 month more or less wont make much of a difference, I'm sure.

sfg - I'm as exited as a child about my trip, woke up at 5.45 and could not sleep anymore! 31 degrees tomorrow... have been prepping myself with light self tan because we don't get much sun up North - asked my DH yesterday if he could tell and he said I looked like I smothered myself in gravy! 
How rude haha (he was joking of course)  

jenni - gosh you are up early! 

Fifty - love the motivation! Was going to say that I hope you have a chilled day but you sound super active!

Well, like I said, I'm exited to go away  - flying at 5 and only working half day. 2 more hours to go...
I was thinking this morning that we maybe should delay treatment till August. That will give me some more time to shift some weight and I ideally want to have at least 2 'dry' months before we start.
But need to discuss with DH. I signed up for the free local 'fit club' yesterday. They took all my measurements and did one of those body composition thingies. I was shocked to say the least to be told my fat % is 39! I have been exercising at least 3x a week for the past couple of years, how can it be so bloody high!? Will be interesting to see what improvements can be made in a month. 
xxx


----------



## oscar13

Hello my lovely lovely ladies....how I have missed you! Couldn't cope with withdrawal any longer and asked to borrow OHs phone so I could catch up an wow what a lot I have missed.

Just want to send Jenni, Filthy, Kieke and Kazzzee massive hugs as you have all sounded like you could do with one! In fact sending out hugs to everyone as you can never have too many xxxx

Kieke, hope you have a great trip x

Sfg, I played netball for years but had to stop when I did shift work as I couldn't make matches often enough......always wanted to start back up one day......

Kazzzee I am sending loads of anti oestrogen vibes your way......really hope you get to start x

Mogg and ustoget, hope all is well? Ustoget when is your scan?

I've got my Harmony test booked for Monday so hopefully in a couple of weeks I should know if everything is ok (FC) also think we are going to find out sex of baby (OH won that debate).

Also I'm in Essex so can easily get into London. Hope to have new battery for phone Monday or Tuesday and Vodafone reassure me this will cure my phone! In the meantime sorry for any prolonged absence. Love to all xx


----------



## kazzzee

I know Essex pretty well *Oscar* - I went to uni in Colchester.


----------



## Cloudy

Oscar - lovely to hear from you and good luck for your scan  

Kieke - have a lovely time, a holiday is my cure for everything!  

Jen - hope you had a day of nice customers? I have had another day of idiots/cantankerous/miseries, think there is something in the air. Hope you are feeling ok and remember when you are feeling down that you don't need to be miserable alone, I'm always here for a pity party!  

Kazzzee - hope you wear your white linen trousers tomorrow, that's always a way to get it to happen. Really hope things happen for you, but if not we are all still here to keep you company   

Filthy - I think you are Wonder Woman with all the activity you do on a holiday from work  

Sfg - well done on getting back to netball, im sure you will pick up the more you do it. Glad you have some good stuff to look forward too  

Everyone else - hope you are all ok and have exciting weekends planned  

Afm - I'm just glad tomorrow is Friday  

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good morning    
Oscar::: Thank you for the cuddle....right back at ya! 
Oh my gosh you're going to find out the sex of your baby!!!!.... 
What is a harmony test for?
Kazzee::: Has your AF turned up?
Cloudy:: Hello hunny bun...get yourself a nice bottle and relax in the garden hun and let those horrible people leave your mind!!
Big hello to everyone else 
Have a good day!!!
Oh one question.....we started our supplements on Monday and our wee is a radioactive yellow colour!!
And my ovaries are hurting!!
Is this normal? 
BTW he says his nuts don't hurt!!
(bloody will soon if he winds me up!!)


----------



## kazzzee

Expect your wee to be a funny colour, Jen, it's normal. Probably means the vitamins have a colour to them  If your ovaries hurt maybe it's ovulation time. What day of your cycle are you on?


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning ladies,

Have had a bit of a sleep in today as dh off too. He looked mega tired last night and so stressed. I do worry about him at times. I've got a Drs app today to go see about my episodes. In fact I have a list of things!!! She will think I'm nuts. My body is achin today after all my training yesterday. So today I'm only going todo about 40mins cardio and that's it! I'm doing the food shop and grotto put another coat of paint on in the spare room. 

Jen- I usually find omega 3 (I'm on high dose 3000mg) does that to my wee. 

Cloudy- I think I need the outfit to compliment my Wonder Woman status! Are you doing anything nice today and over the weekend? I think we are doing the garden today just a quick once over. Well I say we... It will be dh! 

Sfg- you will be back to your old fitness levels before you know it! I used to love netball. Was always gs or gk because of my height! 

Kazzeee- fingers crossed today! 

Hope everyone else ok. Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Sorry about the spell checks.... Grotto


I'm just making a sausage, egg and tomato pitta thing for breakfast! Yummy 

Breakfast is my fave meal of the day.. What do you all enjoy for breakfast? Xx


----------



## jenni01

Page 100!!!.. we did it   
Kazzee ::: Thanks!!... I no its the pills but it was a shock 
Yes I'm ovulating (another of nature's reminders!!) but it really knacks!!
Filthy::: What's a lie in!?!!... your DH works so bloomin hard hun he's bound to be pooped!!.... spoil him a bit today 
Oooh favourite brekkie.....richmond sausages, smoked bacon, scrambled eggs, mushrooms, beans and toast!!
Tbh we have that on a Saturday but normally it's just cereal!!!.... boring!!
Good luck at the Dr's....dont forget to mention your operation!!


----------



## kazzzee

Oh yes! AF has arrived. Actually when I woke I was all cramps but no blood and I was like get a move on you stupid witch and then I did 20 mins on the bike (Fifty is rubbing off on me) because I'd heard exercise can bring on AF and it worked (whoopee!) so now I'm going to head straight to the clinic for a scan and blood test and we can see what the oestrogen and cysts have been up too  so happy to get my period - and it's actually a bit early so I'm hoping that's a good sign


----------



## jenni01

Yay the witch is here!!! 
Now get your butt to the clinic!!
Sending calming vibes for your oestrogen


----------



## ustoget

Hey girlies,
Sorry been absent but have been trying to keep up. Sorry Jrnni your having a tough time at the mo, your were bound to break at some point, so get it all out now, do some mopping about, scream and moan and then u can start getting yourself ready for October!

Kazzee- good luck, I hope your hormones are playing ball.. Fingers crossed for u  

Fifty- well your days sound like mine used to.. Can't fit enough in.. Now I do nothing and I mean nothing!!! Bored but I'm starting to fee abut more like myself the last few days.. Down to 5mg prednisone now so hopefully that's why.

Oscar- glad your well.. Scans on Monday, scary going I tot he world of Nhs but also exciting 

Cloudy- glad things are happening for u, fingers crossed u get the answers u need.

Sfg- well done getting back into your sport, it's always God to have a hobby so your whole world isn't Ivf, u need a balance although that was something I could never find.
Hope every one else is good.. Got to dash to work now

Have a good Friday all xxx


----------



## mogg77

Morning girls, sorry not been about- work has me zapped this week lots of homework. Best of luck Kazzzeee at clinic, fingers crossed, 
good luck at clinic ustoget, I found them very efficient and perfectly pleasant but not such a nice experience as the private scans, less personal , in my case anyway.
Fifty hope doc can help you and you continue to feel better.
Jenni you look after yourself this weekend xx
Hope everyone else is well, gotta go, can't seem to wake up this morning xx


----------



## kazzzee

Day 1 and my oestrogen is a little bit lower than last time but maybe not low enough for them - they started the call with 'your oestrogen is too high' but it turns out it's lower than last month at 295 (last month day one was 377). I must be doing something right then  

They say to come back for another blood test tomorrow and they will decide whether to put me on Suprefact (Buserlin). So if they decide to do that I guess it would be long rather than short protocol?. Will try and will the oestrogen down even more for tomorrow.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

Well I've been to the quacks. She thinks all my symptoms are due to stress. I literally cried as soon as I walked in to see her. She's checked my blood pressure etc all ok and I've got to go back tues to have my hormones and thyroid function tested. I've got a feeling my levels have changed since tx. 

She offered me beta blockers or anti depressants but I've declined and she's also given me a number to call to speak to a counsellor. 

Ah well. Feel better I've been I guess. However she wasn't an over friendly Dr. 

Had a big to do with dh beforehand which didn't help matters.

Got in and ate a packet of biscuits. Hate that I'm an emotional eater! X


----------



## jenni01

Big big hugs to my Schnukum Puckums  
Filthy::: Suprise Suprise you're stressed!!!
Hun this whole process is bloody mental!!... people say "Oh you're stressed"..
Yes I am I'm stressing about money, fertility, my relationship, the future....what the hell do you expect!!" 
If you think you can get through without using antidepressants then you need to focus on you're end goal....to do what makes you happy...even if it's just putting on fresh pyjamas and watching telly!!.. just what suits you....if you need to cry then let it out!!
Did you find out about your operation? 
Cos at least then you would feel that you where getting your body ready..
You're not alone...we're here and we live you to bits and we all know how you feel..  
Kazzee::: I read your post and literally said out loud "How the hell do you lower your oestrogen?!!"
At least it's a bit lower which is a start and if the drugs have been mentioned then that's a positive  
Girls let's kick some butt!! 
Stuff thus infertility...this has gone on to long!!


----------



## jenni01

Thus!!!.. should have said "this!!"..
Let's do it!!
Enough is enough!!.. let's be Mummy's!!


----------



## jenni01

Hope managed to figure out my empowering message even with the stupid predictive text


----------



## ustoget

Filfy.. I've been through the same thing. When my dad had cancer I had to see a therapist and it really helped, then just before I started ivf I done what u did, went to the docs and broke down crying.. So had to see a cognitive therapist but only went a couple of times and then once I found out I was pregnant., I was on the verge of panic attaché for a couple of weeks and he ask if I wanted beta blockers which I said no too., he looked back and said the first time he had on my notes about anxiety was when I was 15!! The cognative therapist did help.. Apparently I was having all these thoughts running around my brain but pushing them to the side and not thinking about them properly.., so it was stressing me out. Some of them not important but just busy thoughts. So she taught me to give myself a set time a day to think about them. If anything came into my head write it on my list knowing I would deal with them later. If I could do something to solve the issue I took turns on each one a dealt with it and if I couldn't I had to realised there was nothing I could do to change it..It really worked actually.. And after about a month of looking at my list when my head was in the right place, making it smaller and relaxing more I realised I was just torturing myself before.

Seeing as you are keeping busy all the time ., maybe your the same as I was??


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ah jenni. You're so good and never fail to put a smile on my face and then a tear to my eye!

i asked about my op she said I should hear shortly but I'm going to ring again next week and chase it up.

This journey is so hard. I hate the fact the Dr asked about adoption too. Like it's that easy. 

Anyways... I might crack open a bottle of champagne... My garden looks lovely thanks to dh. It's so light still! 



Xxx


----------



## jenni01

God how insensitive!!
I take my hat off to people that adopt but if we want to try all avenues it's our choice!!
The things people think they have the right to say baffles and angers me!!
Crack open the bubbles and raise a glass to your future baby!!


----------



## jenni01

Ok loves I'm going to watch some telly!!! 
Hello and night night Ustoget!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ustoget- I too had anxiety at 15 ish and nothing since. I know I suffered depression after all my miscarriages and I was in a very dark place after the loss of my twins. I didn't think there would be light at the end of the tunnel.

I might try that with the list see if it helps me. 

Jenni- I've had the adoption question even from my closest. It's just not for us and I don't think it ever will be. 

Xx


----------



## kazzzee

It sounds like it all got on top of you there *Fifty*. We all spend so much time putting a brave face on... Underneath it all we're full of insecurities and concerns. But we're the strong ones you know. Other people couldn't do what we do. I like Ustogets idea of writing it all down to deal with at a set time each day. But you know what else is good - this place and you girls. We're all here for you and each other.

After my mum died I had an appointment with my old endo consultant and I broke down in front of him and he got me a referral to a psychologist - I just talked to her about stuff. She was only a trainee but it was useful to talk to someone who was good at coaxing stuff out if you. It helped. As did writing things down - I always find that helps me fix them up in my head in a sensible way. I psychoanalyse myself 

*Jenni* too bloody right - how do I reduce my oestrogen? Maybe I need to start dressing like a man or something 

Can't believe I have to be in London at 8.30am tomorrow - that's an hour earlier than in the week!!!

Then I have to get a train to Birmingham as we have a big Rock Choir concert at the NEC! I'm hoping a good sing song will be good for relieving stress. Only concern is if they give me Buserelin and needles to take with me I'm not sure I'll be able to take that in to the arena with me! They'll think I'm a druggy!


----------



## Cloudy

Oh ladies, what a day! I found a lady in the street who had left her supported living complex (not one that i work in, one from a different city) because she didn't like it and wanted to run away. I spent an hour with her and agreed to be her friend and write to her. Fortunately she agreed to go home. She made me cry, she said "no one ever cares what I want or asks how I am, they always just tell me what to do, so thank you"   She was incontinent and had an accident and when I first saw her I thought "just another drunk" but I'm glad now I spoke to her otherwise she god knows what would have happened to her.

Kazzzee - wahoo! Never been so pleased to hear someone has started their period   I think we might be cyber-synching though because I am getting cramps creeping up! Enjoy the concert!  

Filthy - I have been seeing a counsellor since my mc and it's been brilliant actually. Mine is just a talking/listening counsellor, not a CBT one, but it's just what I needed. I hope you find it helpful too  

Jen - I love your inspirational messages and if they haven't got typos in they wouldn't be so good: it makes them funny as well as thoughtful!     oh and I get odd wee from my supplements too  

Mogg & Ustoget - lovely to hear from you and hope you don't get too tired  

Everyone else - hope you are all ok  

I hope everyone has good plans for the weekend. I'm doing my volunteering tomorrow but hoping to get a Mac Ds brekkie beforehand - although I keep saying im going to do a last minute health kick before my op to try and help my recovery....I think the fast food will win  

Xxx


----------



## oscar13

Morning lovely ladies, just on the train into work with a phone that works and thought I wouldd catch up with my favourite people!!

Filthy, I am so sorry to hear you are struggling. I think yo7 have some good advice here from the others and really hope it helps. Xxx

I so wish that I could ease the pain of my wonderful friends in limboland and bring you all your happy ending! I hate knowing how much pain everyone is in and not being able to change it. Life is so unfair to make good people suffer through this. Thank goodness for this little forum that makes all the difference to so many of us xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Well yesterday was a busy day! Up to the clinic for 8.30 bloodtest. Back home. Back up to London to get a train to the NEC for our Rock Choir Tenth Birthday concert (which included Kim Wilde, Chesney Hawkes and of course all of us singing!) Really good fun. But of course what you are all waiting to hear is about my oestrogen. Well, I think it must have gone down overnight because they have told me to start taking Buserelin (so they've devided to down reg me a bit, not go for full on short protocol). Probably to stop the oestrogen in its steps. I have to take 0.5 a day and then go in on Thursday and have a scan and bloods to check its stopped things I guess. So no growing follies and no nasty oestrogen or they will not be happy with me. I had some with me at the NEC so when I got the call I had to jack up in the toilets. Isn't IVF glamorous  I remember the Buserelin feeling from my go in January... I feel slightly drunk - like when you wake up before the hangover hits. (Glad that not drinking means no hangovers that is not something I miss!!!) 

Oscar - let's hope your luck runs off on us. So far with you Moggs and Ustogets Limboland baby dust has been quite effective. at least you girls give us all hope xxx 

Cloudy - your story bought back memories from years ago when we found a disoriented lady at the train station who was crying because she didn't know where to go. She had an address for her sister so we offered to drive her there but she wouldn't get in the car because she said she was claustrophobic. So we walked there with her - while realising she was a bit unstable - so I got her talking while OH called the police and eventually they came and picked her up. There was no sister to be found. like you I wonder what would've happened if we'd left her. It's a good thing you helped your lady. And sometimes it's a stark reminder of how privileged and lucky we are to be the ones able to help. 

Today I'm meeting a friend for a 'coffee' although I'm not drinking coffee. She's recently moved to my neck of the woods and we've not seen each other in ages so that should be nice


----------



## oscar13

Yay Kazzzee youbhave started!! I am at work sitting at my desk bored and that news has jsut cheered me up no end! Congratulations. Sending lots of oestroge  shrinking vibes your way........and I am throwing bucket loads of lucky baby dust out xxxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

That is great news kazzeeee! Now to the Ivf bootcamp! I have everything crossed for you xx

I'm back to work tomorrow! I can't believe how quick this week has gone! 

And got so much to do today! 

Lost 1.5lbs this week. I've started drinking a pint of lemon water first thing in the morning hoping it will clear my skin and for antioxidant purposes. Looks like it aids weightloss too - been pretty bad with stressing! 

Got a hiit class and kettle bell class this morning. Feeling focused and I will have a good week! X


----------



## kazzzee

My ovaries are in so much pain today! There I was thinking Buserelin shuts everything down - and I know I was ok in Jan when I was on it - but I looked it up and I'd forgotten that for the first couple of days FHS and LH go into over production and oestrogen goes crazy! Just what I need with a cyst and an endometrinoma. Feel too scared to move! I hope that it shuts everything down soon! I'm also worried that when I'm stimming I'll be in this much pain. 

Oh dear. I just realised that I'm probably scaring those of you who are waiting to start for the first time and the rest of you are probably thinking 'at least you are doing something outside of limbo land'. But you lot always make me feel better xxx 

Even OH said he could see something was going on because my tummy is so swollen!


----------



## ClaireDa

Hi Kazz maybe you best check with your Dr re pain in ovaries and swollen tummy.  hope it goes well and you get a positive outcome 
Claire


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Cloudy::: What a little angel you are looking after the poor lady!....that's why we love ya! 
Oscar::: That was sweet of you to say that to all of us.....but we'll get there 
Filthy:: Did you have your bubbly?
Kazzee::: Yay you're finally getting started!!!!....from what I remember from doing OE my ovaries reacted like that too....drink plenty of water and keep a hot water bottle handy for your tummy 
Hello to all our other lovely LImbolanders  
Have a good day!!


----------



## mogg77

Morning ladies, congratulations Kazzzeee I'm so exited for you! I remember buresulin from my first cycle, but it was nasal spray, didn't know there were injections too, hope your ovaries settle down soon  
Chesney hawkes, that's hilarious-Crazily enough, I also spent time this weekend with a musician called Chesney- what's the chances?! He and some other friends invited me to a camping party thing- I expected a kind of big bbq and gig but it turned out to be basically a bleedin rave, not quite what I'm in the mood for! I was in bed in the camper by ten with earplugs  lovely countryside though. And I felt quite proud of myself forcing myself out socialising without Mr mogg, but I have realised actually I'm just not in the right headspace for it right now- it's only been two months after all so I can't expect too much of myself.

Fiftyshades well done on your weight loss! You must be so fit with all your classes! I'm getting into starting the day with watermelon juice- I just liquidise watermelon- it's the most thirst quenching thing on earth!

Hope everyone else is good and enjoys the gorgeous weather - Oscar is your scan today or am I getting mixed up? Good luck if so xx


----------



## Cloudy

Just a quickie - not the   kind of quicky I'm afraid!

Kazzeee - sorry you are struggling with pain, maybe its the cyst popping? Was it an Endo cyst or a follicle cyst - sorry I forgot which you have. If its a follicle cyst I had a terrible time when mine popped but it went and my estrogen levels dropped back to normal levels afterwards. Good luck!  

Good luck Oscar  

I hope everyone is ok, sorry for no personals, I'm at work and got a late one today so just wanted to quickly pop on and say I love you all and thinking of everyone even when I don't get chance to post    

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I have one of each Cloudy. And it's the endometrinoma on my right ovary that's hurting  

I thought I was ok when I woke up today but by this afternoon it was hurting again ;(


----------



## ustoget

Hey

Kazzee - yay your back on !!! Sorry your in pain, I hope it goes soon and your feeing good apart from that.

Cloudy- right I've held back for too long now.. You need to start cutting back on all your extra activities and start focusing on your self.. Your work late nights and need to give yourself some time !!! (Ha ha there u go I know you was waiting for it  )

Moggs- well done getting out without mr Moggs.. Very proud but if your not easy give yourself some more time or at lest situations where u can leave when u want.. Remember u have a good excuse now !!

Jenni- are u feeing any better ? I really hope so x

Fifty- how are u feeling? Did u try the list thing yet?

Well I had my 12 week scan today, I have to say the pressure hit me yesterday, this was when we found out about the mmc last year so really our biggest hurdle. I was down and not sure what to do with myself, hardly slept and was completely terrified. When we were call in the nurse said I looked scare for my life lol
Anyway I'm blubbering.. Both twins fine and 5 days ahead so due date has been moved forward to 16th dec although she said I might not make it pass 33/34 weeks week that makes it mid October !!!


----------



## oscar13

Ustoget, That's wonderful news! You must be so relieved. Did you do anything to celebrate? X

Cloudy, Ustoget is right! You must take time to look after yourself too xx

Kaz, so sorry you are suffering x

Mogg, hats off to you for getting out - I would probably have been on bed by 8pm! Don't forget there is no hurry to do any of these....all in your own time xx

Jen, how are you feeling my lovely? Don't forget no masks requir3d here xxx

Hope everyone else is doing OK? X

Afm, Harmony test all done, results and sex of baby should be back in 2-3 weeks. Had a nice thorough scan too. Nuchal measurement was 1.3 so happy with that. Baby measuring in at 13w3 and I am actually 12w4!


----------



## ustoget

Nice one Oscar.. So your due date has been moved forward too ?


----------



## oscar13

According to size of baby EDD is 11th Dec but clinic always told me to stick to the EDD they gave me (17th) as we know exact conception date so I am just going with the flow! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

So nice to hear your baby news *Ustoget* and *Oscar* 

*Mogg* well done for just biting the bullet and going, even if you thought it would be a little more relaxing than it was. Sounds like you have a good bunch of friends looking out for you.

Yes *Cloudy* needs to take a break. I do too! I was working from home this evening on the apple announcements. But the team were all working from home and we were communicating via iMessage and everyone was pulling their weight, so it was a bit more relaxing than being in the office - and then having to make it home after.

The ovary in the right is hurting still though. I wonder if I should call the clinic tomorrow or just wait for the scan on Thursday. I'm worried if I call they will just say to stop the medicine and try again next month. I think I will have to see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Kazzee::: I'm so sorry you're in so much pain hun 
Try not to think the worst (easier said!) call your clinic and maybe they can scan you to put your mind at rest..
You will get there hun OK...   
Ustoget::: Wow!! I bet your over the moon!!  
Such a relief for both of you hun and congratulations 
Oscar::: I bet you're relieved as well hun!!....and your dates been brought forward too 
Cloudy::: Am I right in thinking that you are looking into your tx for July??.....sorry if I'm mistaken!
Moggs::: How are you and Mini Mogg getting on? 
Filthy:::: Are you feeling better? have you decided to see a counsellor?
SFG::: It's nearly October!!!!!  
Big big hello and hugs and cuddles and smushes to everyone else!! 

AFM:: I'm off to the Drs this morning to see if I can blag a scan!! 
I want to mention the ovarian pain but kind of also don't want to just in case I get referred to the Gynae!
If I said that to anyone else they wouldn't understand but I no you lot do!
Anyways that's at 9.50 so I'll let you no what happens...
Have a good day everyone


----------



## kazzzee

Definitely mention the pain *Jenni*. If there is something wrong getting it dealt with on the NHS will a) save you money and b) increase your chances. It's always better to know what you are dealing with. And if you get referred to a gynae then at least they know what they are looking at! xxx


----------



## jenni01

I know you're right Kazzee but I'm the same as you....I don't want anything delaying it!
And I think "well I actually don't need my ovaries!!"
I will have to say something so that I can get a scan but maybe just not tell the Dr how bad the pain is! 
You need to take your own advice to missy!!
Call your clinic today!!


----------



## oscar13

Morning lovely ladies!

Good luck today Jenni xx

Kazzzee, did you decide to give the clinic a call? Hope all goes well xxxx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi everyone, thought I would join this thread as I am in Limbo! 

We did our first natural FET this month after a freeze all due to OHSS which turned out to be a HUGE BIG FAT MASSIVE BFN. We have 17 lovely day 5 and 6 blasts on ice remaining.

To say we are devastated as an understatement as I am sure you are all aware, I honestly thought it would work. 

We are going straight back this month for another natural FET which should be week commencing 22nd June. 

I am doing a few different things this time around, I wanted to save a few things to try 'just in case' I will be doing acupuncture leading up and twice on the day,  I found seeing the embryo on screen quite distressing and got upset so will refuse that this time around as I want to be happy and positive as little embie comes home. 

Has anyone got any tips of anything different they will do this time? I am also taking up fertility juices all month and keeping to a strict fertility type diet! wish me luck xxxxx


----------



## mogg77

Hello hopeful, sorry to hear of your bfn!   17 frosties, that's amazing! No wonder you had ohss, your poor ovaries! Sorry I have nothing exactly to advise myself, my regime was concentrating on egg quality and quantity and sounds like you have that covered! Best of luck on your next try x
Oscar and ustoget congrats on scans, ustoget I don't blame you for being nervous! You must be elated now, 12 weeks is quite a milestone- I know it's not actually second trimester but all risks have dwindled enormously now- will you tell people yet?
Jenni and kazzeee, hope you're feeling better soon and ovaries don't cause too much pain for you- and Jenni I agree it's better to know these things- untreated or monitored cysts can be harmful so glad you are having a scan, good luck at docs.

Gotta run, hope everyone else is well, and Oscar I agree there is no rush for me to get back on the socialising- tbh me and Mr mogg were happiest curled up watching soaps or camping, we didn't need anyone else so I sort of thought I'd better reconnect with people but it's definitely too soon and I was doing it cos I thought I should, not cos I wanted to particularly- will stick to smaller chilled gatherings of close family and friends from now on.
Have a lovely day everyone xx


----------



## Kieke

Hello ladies!

Fifty - glad to hear your blood pressure is fine, when will you hear about the other tests?
I'm no expert but if you can stay away from the beta blockers and anti depressants I would....
How are you feeling at the moment?

kazzzee - great news that you started again! So pleased for you! 
Are you still in pain?

ustoget - I might give your 'list' a go as well!
So happy to hear your little ones are doing well! 

Cloudy - what a kind thing to do of you! 

Jen - your messages are the bomb! Love them! 

Oscar - keep sending those vibes please! Happy to hear all is going well with your little one!

Moggs - hope you and the little one are doing well! 

Jenni -How did your appointment go this morning?
My DH is going to ask his GP if he is willing to sign for some of the meds - thanks for the tip!

Welcome Hopeful! Sorry to hear about your BFN - You have lots frozen I see! 
I don't think I can give you any advice. can I ask what your fertility type diet is like?

Back to normality for me. Came back from Amsterdam yesterday and had the best time ever!
I'm completely positive and chilled out, I hope this will last. I did end up telling some more people about our journey but they were all great.

Waiting for AF - it's the first proper one since our BFN (did have one straight after BFN though) - does anyone know if it's normal to take a bit longer?
Signing consent forms on 23rd and hope to start again next month around this time (will be doing short protocol).
Still looking at our budget but we just have to make it work and I'm sure it will all work out. Asked my DH if we can have a proper chat about our finances tonight so we have no surprises! 

Hope everyone is having a good day xxx


----------



## Michelle.Viz

Hopeful3429 said:


> Hi everyone, thought I would join this thread as I am in Limbo!
> 
> We did our first natural FET this month after a freeze all due to OHSS which turned out to be a HUGE BIG FAT MASSIVE BFN. We have 17 lovely day 5 and 6 blasts on ice remaining.
> 
> To say we are devastated as an understatement as I am sure you are all aware, I honestly thought it would work.
> 
> We are going straight back this month for another natural FET which should be week commencing 22nd June.
> 
> I am doing a few different things this time around, I wanted to save a few things to try 'just in case' I will be doing acupuncture leading up and twice on the day, I found seeing the embryo on screen quite distressing and got upset so will refuse that this time around as I want to be happy and positive as little embie comes home.
> 
> Has anyone got any tips of anything different they will do this time? I am also taking up fertility juices all month and keeping to a strict fertility type diet! wish me luck xxxxx


Hi ladies, well, i got my BFN today so am now officially in limbo land with only 1 lil snow baby in waiting...undecided whether to hop straight back on with the next cycle or have a little rest I was only granted 1 go via NHS and only got 2 lil embies out of the 5 retrieved so I want to make sure Im in tip-top condition for the next and final go.

Hopeful... I also got VERY emotional when they showed the embryo on the screen so next time round, I too will NOT look at that screen but will be cheeky and ask if I can have picture instead as I was crying like a baby! Hopefully, this calms us down for the next round 

Congarts to all on your wonderful news for those who have had a BFP  and huge hugs and hope for all of those who had a BFN


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi Michelle, so sorry to hear about your BFN it is so cruel. 

Just believe that we will get there, even miracles take a little time xxx


----------



## jenni01

Welcome "Hopeful" and welcome "M.V" 
Sorry for the both of you that you've found yourself here!!
But we're a good group!!.. we chat about EVERYTHING!! 
I can understand what. You both said about seeing your embies.....i quite like it tbh it just makes it feel like something is actually happening and not some person checking out my foof!! 
Kieke::: So glad you had a lovely time!!
And to be relaxed and refreshed ready to start tx is the best thing for you!!
I still freak out about money but I'm trying to see it in stages....like our next big outlay is the flights and then scan.....so on and so on....
Well ladies I got the scan!!
Actually I have to wait for appointment but Yay!!
I said about the pain and she wants to reserve judgment till the results!?!......Oh who cares I saved £100.....Whoop!!! 
Mogg::: You do what's right for you and Mini Mogg...
Don't feel pressured into anything and if you do, do something and the half way through you think stuff it!
Just leave and go home!!
Mr Mogg no doubt is watching over the both of you and I'm sure he is proud of how well you are holding yourself together  
But remember if you have a sad day or even just want to rant.....we're here


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi everyone, thanks for the warm welcomes! 

Jenni - I absolutely loved seeing my embryo on the screen, the image will stay in my mind forever! I just got highly emotional and started balling as did DH. I watched a documentary recently about a trial in the US where they made transfer as happy and as positive as possible, the results were very interesting so that's why we wont be viewing this time around. Xxx 

The fertility diet that I am following is, only organic meats, lots of dark green veggies, lots of forrest type fruits, smoothies with spinach, maca, lots of nuts and seeds, just general goodness really. I have completely cut out caffeine also and in the days leading up to transfer I plan to make some nice stews and soups to get my tummy nice and warm.

I gave up alcohol well over a year ago now, I do miss a nice glass of prosecco and could have really done with one the day of BFN but I'm going to carry on with it. I know a simple glass would hardly effect my chances but it's more of a discipline thing with me. I want to know that I have done all I can, no regrets. 

Kieke, after my fresh cycle my period came straight away and the second 'real one' was slightly delayed.

Even if the above makes absolutely no difference to the outcome at least I will feel healthy and proactive in my approach. Plus it keeps me occupied for the next 3 weeks  xxx


----------



## oscar13

Welcome hopeful and michelle, just sorry for the reason you have to join us xxx

Hopeful, I tried to include a lot of your diet in the lead up to my successful cycle so fingers crossed for you. Another good one to add is beetroot......I had it a lot in juices with apple and mixed berries, loved it!! I also avoided alcohol but I must admit to a small glass of red wine between EC and ET (I read it can improve implantation and figured it couldn't hurt egg quality as they had already been collected!). Good luck with it all x

Jenni, great news on getting your scan (((()))s

Kieke, so pleased to hear you had a fabulous time! It must have been just what the doctor ordered xx

Not going to bore you with all the details but had a horribly stressful day with this sodding house move and it's all felt a bit too much today!!  Once again it seems everything that could go wrong is ..........aaaaarrrggghhhhh! Thankfully for once OH has been a star and have come home to find he has done the hoovering, walked the dog, prepared dinner and run me a bath.....it has restored my faith that miracles do happen (bless him but this is very out of character) and maybe, just maybe, we may be able to salvage this move (just not sure how yet). Oh well, chin up, tomorrow is a new day xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Chatty day today  

I'm very naughty. I didn't call the clinic. But I wasn't in pain today. I think it helped that I didn't go out at lunch time - yesterday I think carrying a heavy bag made it worse. Perhaps it's finally behaving though. Let's hope the oestrogen levels have gone down on Thursday. I have a cycle buddie who's in exactly the same boat but a day ahead and she had a blood test on Monday and her oestrogen was still too high so she has to keep up the Buserelin. I'm sure I'll be the same on Thursday. Or they will find I'm laying an egg and I'll have to trigger to get that out the way, have another period and start again. I think those are the most likely outcomes. But there's also a chance that the will agree to go ahead and drain the cyst - and that will make me very happy! It's easier to spend money when there is something actually causing pain isn't it! 

Welcome Hopeful and Michelle! Sorry about the circumstances but you've joined a nice friendly group and we'll help you through it. 

Hopeful your diet sounds good. Are you taking any supplements? You obviously don't need to worry about the eggs, but getting your reserves of nutrients up in time for the eventual pregnancy (fingers crossed) would be good. Fish oils are apparently important for babies as well as eggs. I think DHA has something to do with brain function. I agree that having a focus like diet and health is a good way to pass the time positively. Last time I had a drink was last October, I think, but other than that I gave up about a year ago too. I have acupuncture too - twice weekly most of the time but I've gone back to weekly now it looks like I might get to cycle soon (I'm down regging now but I'm not counting it as starting until I start stimming because my clinic is very particular about hormone levels and might not let me!)

Jenni glad you have got the scan. Always good to save money where you can! I hope it's not a really long wait. If you have a cyst on your ovaries like I do, try balancing your hormones with the supplement DIM? And I know, I should listen to my own advice! 

Michelle I always say to people when they are waiting to start up again to focus on nutrition and supplements as you get a window of three months to feed up the eggs that will become your baby, so you want to make sure they, and you, are as healthy as possible. It's the one positive thing you can do while waiting. Other than talk to us lovely lot. 

Kieke glad you had a good time in Amsterdam - sounds like a fun trip. Did you get to see lots of friends and family when you were there. Telling people helps I think. It's a lot easier to ask for help if they know. 

Mogg that sounds like a good plan of action. It's good that you are doing some things but don't over do it. Mind you, I have a friend who's the complete opposite to you - she lost her husband and then because a complete recluse. She's now developed panic attacks when in crowded places. Like I say, she's so much more extreme than you are, but everyone reacts differently. I always feel so impressed by how you are coping, but you must be good to yourself and baby Mogg too x 

Oscar sorry you've had a stressful day. What's happening with the house move now? I think you are just going to have to pretend it's not happening! Let hubby deal with it. Good on him for cleaning and making dinner.  

Ustoget your bump must be getting quite big now I'm guessing. With the two babies in there - how are you finding it? 

To everyone else hope you had a good day and that you are having some fertility related luck right now. 

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar::: Oh hun you have a lot going on!!...(already been said!!) you must remember to look after yourself and your bubba!! 
Once you're moved just stay put till your little one goes to University!!
How lovely of your OH to do all that for you!!
Kazzee::: You're a naughty girl!!... we should spank 
your 
But do long as you're ok that's all that matters 
And may I say what a lovely post!!.. xx
Hope everyone else is ok!!


----------



## jenni01

If it's predictive test then the guy that put it in the phones must be dyslexic!! 
(no offence if you're dyslexic! )


----------



## oscar13

Love you guys xx


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi kazzzee, yes I take quite a few supplements, pregnecare conception, folic acid, zinc, fish oil and magnesium. I have also been doing acupuncture almost once a week for the last year but didn't do it on transfer day last time, this time I will be having it twice on the day xxx I think it's good for your mind also to feel healthy and well balanced beforehand. I have started doing a really quick hypnosis/visualisation thing each night now too, just a free one on YouTube. It's actually quite nice just taking 15 minutes when nobody can bother me  xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies,

A warm welcome to the newbies. Sorry you find yourself here! we are a friendly bunch as you can see!

It's just a quick one (oo er)! 

First my lack of af last month is making up this month. But I'm happy in a way and it means may be my body is getting back to normal. I've had blood tests today to check my hormones, thyroid, iron levels, sugar levels and liver function (I think that's all). Results back Thursday.

I managed to speak to someone at the hospital too. Turns out that administration have messed up and I'm not on the right surgeons list!! And that's why I haven't heard anything. I'm so angry. It's now being investigated and hopefully will have a date shortly. I knew there was a mess up somewhere!!

Will catch up properly tomorrow.

Ps dh has just looked at me as pregnant lady on television having a scan and then he's just turned the channel! He's well trained! Not that I get too upset anyway. 

I'm having an early night! Xx

Pps - regarding supplements.. I'm on pregnacare but going to change these soon as I'm mfthr and I do not absorb folic acid properly... So I need another supplement (folate something), coq 10, vit d3, 5mg folic acid (under review), vit b complex, high dose fish oils, vit c, inositol and going to add melatonin when I ever cycle again! 
Xx


----------



## mogg77

Fifty how awful! I remember  when we were waiting for Mr moggs op( 18 months!! They said afterwards he had 'fallen thru the cracks!) a nurse client of mine said to keep hassling them- sitting patiently waiting gets you forgotten! 
Oscar I also partook in wine in between ec-et- in my case a whole bottle as it was night I found out  Mr mogg admitted to icu but obviously didn't hurt my chances luckily!
Hopeful I remember crying at embryo pic too- which is weird I guess cos it just looks like a blob but it really choked me up!
Kazzeee glad things are settling somewhat , fingers crossed for Thursday!
Thanks Jenni, but don't worry I have my little cry of an evening and don't bottle stuff up, I'm just very good at my brave face I put on for the day! And Kazzzeee yes I can see how that could happen with your friend, luckily my job is super sociable so I can't go into my shell.
Had a lovely day today, my friend who is a tattooist too came over for some work off of me, then took me out for pizza and a good chinwag! Much more my cup of tea than a party!
Night everyone! xx


----------



## kazzzee

Hello girls

I actually wrote a post last night but I lost it!

I suddenly remembered I'd not filled you in on the other bit of exciting news having got slightly sidetracked by starting on the buserelin! The other night I got a call from the OH to say he'd just picked up the perfect car for me from an auction! 2005 Golf, 24,000 miles on the clock (I think it was owned by an old couple who kept it in the garage). So I have a car, I just don't have a driving license 

He was sorting out my insurance for me last night  he is a very good boyfriend

*Fifty* when I was waiting for the op on my kidney I just kept calling them and eventually they gave me a cancellation. It was short notice but I was in pain so happy to go ahead. Just call them once a week and tell them you'll happily take any appointment that comes up.

*Mogg* thanks, only one more day till the scan and bloods - need to make the nasty oestrogen go away! Glad you had a nice night out with your friend.

*Hopeful* I like the sound of that YouTube visualisation. I'll look for it. I have acupuncture tonight. So if I do that and then come home and meditate surely I will vanish the high oestrogen 

*Oscar* totally love you too. We're one happy family on here aren't we. So weird that we've never actually met face to face. Wonder what you all look like!

*Jenni* the person who does predictive text is a saddist!

Right I better go or I'll miss my train!


----------



## Michelle.Viz

Morning ladies  
Thank you all for the lovely warm welcome and for your kind words, it really means alot right now 

Kazzzee, Im all up on the nutrition part of things  Ive put on a stone while on the meds so Im back at the gym as off tomorrow and hitting it hard to shift this bit of excess Ive gained and know 3 months is more than enough time. Im also doing alot of smoothies and juices as I figure it can only help me get healthy, Im eating lots of nuts and seeds and eating mostly organic foods.if nothing else it makes me feel like Im creating a nice future home for my snow baby and my health will increase.

I also had a nice glass of red wine last night as Ive not drank alcohol for a full month...I thought if we got a BFN its the least we deserve.

Im going to book an overnight spa day for me and my DH as he has been a darling through this last 2ww so I just wanted to do something for him that would relax us both and make him feel a little pampered as its always him pampering me!!!

Ive just been reading up on supplements so Im going to go shopping for some extras, Im currently on pregnacare, iron, folic acid and fish oil so I will top up on any extras I need so keep the top tips coming girls!!!


----------



## Cloudy

Hello everyone!

Michelle - welcome, and sorry that you find yourself here but there are some lovely ladies here who will look after you. I definitely think some nice time with your OH is a good idea 

Kazzeee - brilliant news about the car! Hoping those injections are making swift work of those nasty cyst's too  

Mogg - good to "see" you and really pleased that you had a nice time with your friend: Good friends are worth their weight on diamonds when life is at its hardest xxx

Filthy - trust you to be having a quickie   So sorry to hear about the problems with the surgeons list, really hope they hurry it through. Also hope you get some good results tomorrow  

Oscar - sorry the house is adding stress and hope things start moving along nicely. I don't know if I already said it, but brill news about your scan  

Hopeful - welcome,and again sorry that you are here but you are in safe hands - well, not so safe in some peoples cases!  

Jen - brilliant news about your scan, how many times did you have to tighten the thumb screws on them!?   Are you able to fly direct?xxx

Kieke - glad you had a good time, and hope you are relaxed from the trip rather than from brownies  

Ustoget - lovely news about the scan, and you are right I need to stop doing so much and listen to you!xxx

Everyone I have missed (I'm on my phone so have deffo missed someone!) - sorry and hope you are ok xxx

AFM - well have my lap/hyst two weeks tomorrow and then back at the Geneticist in the second week of July. If I don't need another op then I should be able to do another cycle in August, but if we cant use our last embie (because of the chromosome problem) I would hope to do a fresh cycle (with PGD) in October - unless by some miracle we are entitled to NHS pgd funding because of the chromosome - but I don't think we will somehow!xxx


----------



## Kieke

Welcome Michelle.Viz! I'm sorry to hear about your negative result. This thread has been very helpful to me and all the ladies have been very welcoming! 

Jenni - I managed to switch off and not to worry whilst away. I now need to take the blinkers of though and start living by the new budget!
Pleased to hear you managed to safe £100 on your scan! It's not certain we can see our GP before we have to sign (and pay) at the hospital... not sure if I'm willing to delay everything by a month in the hope that he will sign for part of the meds...

Hopeful - your diet sounds similar to mine, I have never been this healthy before in my life! 

Oscar - it feels like I have been away for much longer but it's also nice to be home again. My DH missed me so much bless him.
How soon are you moving house? 

kazzzee - I managed to catch up with most people but I never manage to see everyone, I've learned to prioritize haha
Congratulations on the car! The pressure is on now!

Fifty - I'm expecting a heavy AF as well... not looking forward. Glad you'll have your results pretty quick.
So sorry to hear they have messed up at the hospital! I hope they will speed things up for you. We are trying to get my husband on the waiting list for an operation. We leave endless messages but they never ring back!
Frustrated is an understatement. 

Mogg - you are an inspiration! Glad you had a nice catch up with your friend.

Cloudy - you made me laugh, the brownie days are over and done with! I visited my uncle on Sunday who is very much into healthy eating and preventing any illnesses (even more now because my aunt passed away from C last year). Anyhow, he made himself some hemp oil... And persuaded my sister to try some. He said the quantity wasn't enough to have an effect but it's good to keep C away.
My sister had to prepare a presentation for work at home and was going to come back for me after dinner (I stayed with her). When she came back later on she told me she was so spaced out from the oil that she could only clean the house to keep her focussed! 
Glad I passed on the opportunity.
Things seem to be moving for you, I find it helps so much once you have appointments/dates coming up.

Well my AF is starting to make an appearance so things will start to happen again!
I was hoping to shift some weight but so far that did not happen - even managed to put on 2 lbs! I should be ashamed.... But with our next cycle coming closer and closer I need to get my **** into gear! 
xxx


----------



## Pixie15

Hi I hope you don't mind me joining your group.  I have just found out my first cycle of IVF has failed.  Everything had been going so well along the way but in my 2ww 7 days in I started to bleed very heavily.  Luckily I do have 6 frozen embryos from this cycle!  I was just wondering if anyone else has started bleeding so early into there 2ww? And what can be done about this for next time? Xx


----------



## jenni01

Cloudy::: About bloody time they gave you something to work with!!
Two weeks will fly by hun 
I just hope you can use your embie 
Stay positive!!! 
Kazzee::: It's about time you got this car hun!! 
And you will pass next time!!!!
Janepirie::: Welcome hun 
Sorry for your loss....its so very hard hun...we all understand  
Did you have Cyclogest?..( butt or foof plug)


----------



## Pixie15

Hi thanks so much for replying x
Yep I had cyclogest (butt plug) one every 12 hours , I didn't prepare myself to fail so quickly into the 2ww and now every bad thought is running through my mind  x I had been so positive as everything had gone so well. 
I'm scared of trying again incase the same thing happens xx


----------



## jenni01

So if you don't mind me asking did you use OE? 
Also did you have your tx in the UK?
Firstly you need to grieve for your loss hun 
But also remember that it's not the end....theres lots of things that can be done..


----------



## Pixie15

I'm sorry what's OE? Yep the UK x


----------



## jenni01

Sorry hun! 
OE= own egg Ivf..
DE= donor egg or can be donor embryo
Have you spoken with your clinic to see what your next step will be??.. x


----------



## Pixie15

I'll get the hang of the fertility talk soon enough 
It was my own egg and we have 6 frozen so we're really pleased with that x
I have to call Friday as they still want me to take a test which is upsetting having to put myself through that  but hey ho ! They said I should get a meeting with my doctor within 4 weeks max xx


----------



## jenni01

There maybe a chance you're pregnant even with a bleed but you no your own body hun!
Congratulations on your frosties!! 
Tbh it depends on your clinic and how comfortable they make you feel.
But I would look at possibly having your butt plug dose made higher..
Some ladies have as much as 2000 mg per day after ET (embryo transfer) and then when they get their BFP they ween off until 12th week..
I'm not an expert by no means but I'm going to be having extra after my ET....(I'm having Donor Egg)
I'm sure one of the other girls will give you better advice!!
Hope I helped a little though!!


----------



## Pixie15

Yeah I know my own body and it was too much of a bleed it was horrendous actually x 
Thank you fingers crossed we can use them x
Yeah I've heard that I was on 800 a day x
You've helped a lot thank you so much


----------



## jenni01

No problem hun!! 
I no that no one wants to be in Limbo but this is a great group hun!!


----------



## kazzzee

*Pixie* my first cycle never got to transfer so after egg collection so I didn't take any progesterone and my period came ten days later - would you say that is about when yours came? Because I know the progesterone tends to delay things, but it almost seems like your body didn't even register the progesterone. I think Jenni is onto something there. I'm sure that your clinic will have lots of ideas about what to change next time.

*Kieke* I've bought myself some hemp seed from Holland and Barrett - it's supposed to be high in protein. As someone who's never taken drugs in her life I'm slightly freaked it by the idea that they are related to the same thing that Amsterdam is famed for  I've not had any untoward effects from eating it!

*Cloudy* two weeks - almost time! At least it'll feel like something is happening.

*Michelle* love the spa idea - I've decided that if the results of my blood test tomorrow mean I can't start and have to stay on the buserelin for a while longer me and OH will go away for the weekend. We need a break!

I'm just back from accupunture. Feeling really chilled out. I actually think I drifted off today and that's the first time that's happened. She must have done something right. Hopefully the naughty hormones have been banished. I've got an early start tomorrow - need to be at the clinic between 8-9. I'll probably aim for 8.30 so I'll have to leave an hour earlier than usual. If I get to start stimming I'll have to get used to earlier starts than that! Early night then!


----------



## sfg29

Evening all, hope everyone is ok?

Lots going on here not sure I'm going to keep up with all the personals but here goes!

Kazzzee - great news about starting buserelin and fingers crossed for tomorrow!  You made me laugh when you said you had to jack up in the toilets, it reminded of my first cycle when dh had to prepare the syringe at Watford Gap service station when we were stuck in London on our way home.  Oh what fun we have when we stim!  Your car sounds great and Golfs are really nice to drive too.

Jenni - great blagging matey!  I think I might have to follow in your steps and see if my GP will prescribe me some or if not all of the drugs I need for my FET.  What do you think ladies, do I have a chance or am I being cheeky and asking too much?!  Only 3 more months to go!!! Yay.

Cloudy - 2 weeks will soon fly by, just take easy hun.

Mogg - I think you are a bloody amazing and strong woman!  Everybody grieve in their own ways so good for you doing it at your own pace. 

Kieke - Glad you had a great trip back home.  There's nothing like family, friends and Limbolanders to lift your spirit.

Fifty - agree with everyone else, you need to pester the NHS as they are bloody useless and too right you were angry.

Oscar - sorry about the stressful move but glad your dh is being supportive - I wish mine would take a leaf out of his book!

Ustoget - Fantastic news about your scan.

Hopeful, Michelle & Pixie - welcome and sorry about your BFNs, it sucks but have faith we will all get there one day.

Sorry for being AWOL, had a busy weekend with the in laws - large Italian family gathering with lots of meat, cheese and wine! And then my bro, SIL and nephew made a surprise trip down on Sunday to see us which was nice as I don't get to see them very often even though they don't live that far away!

Well my weekend wasn't all nice, I went to Asda on Saturday to enquire whether they will accept my Prague prescriptions on email but the snooty man declined and said he needs the original providing he is happy with what is being prescribed, so he can't promise anything!  What a *ick!  Now I've got no problem arranging for the originals to be posted but what is his problem? Arrghhh!

I went to a Body Sculpt class last night that my friend dragged me too and my god am I paying for it today.  My whole body is aching, especially my bum and thighs!  I really enjoyed it actually, even though I don't normally like aerobic style classes, I'm more of a circuit/spin/boxercise kind of girl.

Well it's almost the weekend girlies, only 2 more days of work to go!  Have we got anywhere about a meet?  It would be nice to put a face to all of you.

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi

Another quickie. I do 10 hour shifts and my days are very long with fitting in gym and everything else. I'm already laid in bed ready to bob off! 

Sfg- no pain no gain! I love that feeling after exercise! You know you have worked hard then! I had a major gym session with my friend today and we leg pressed our heaviest yet - 140kg... That's 22 stone!! My mate only weighs 56kg herself. We have been training a while tho. I like to mix it with classes. But weights is my Fave at the moment. 

Pixie-hello! Sorry about your bfn. they may need to up your progesterone. When I cycled with Argc they have you on cyclogest every 12 hours plus gestone injections in your butt. They like to keep progesterone very high. They may Tweak this for your fets!

Kazzeee- fingers crossed all goes well tomorrow! I miss acupuncture! 

Kieke- are you back or still over there? Having fun??

Cloudy- happy things are moving along for you!

Jenni- thank you for trying to cheer me up  

Hello to everyone else!

So it's my Friday tomorrow as I don't work Fridays at work! Yeah! And bring it on! I had a lady come up to me at work today and ask me if I'm losing weight! Am I.. Told her I'm working my butt off.. Although that's a lie as that's the one part of my body that is getting bigger! She says my figure is like an hour glass   All those sessions are paying off!! 

I'm still reeling about the nhs. Never had any luck with them even when I had treatment!! But I refuse to pay private when you would just be getting the same surgeon so I'll save myself a few grand thanks and wait a bit longer whilst my amh goes even lower!! 

Anyways catch up tomorrow loves xxx


----------



## mogg77

Thanks for kind words everyone 😊 Just a quick one, sfg when I ran out of utrogesten from my Prague clinic I emailed them and they emailed an online pharmacy with my script, then I logged on and paid and meds were here next day! Www.fertility2u.com , maybe ask them about that?
Night girls!

/links


----------



## Pixie15

Thank you all so much for replying to me this is a fab site ! 
After speaking with you all I absolutely agree that I don't think my body registered the progesterone they should really test to see where you are at I suppose I'm going to make sure they do that next time xx 
Thank you all speak tomorrow night night xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning my Beauties!! 
What a gorgeous day it's going to be!!
Kazzee::: I hope your acupuncture did the trick and when you go today you will get the news that you want!!  
SFG:::: I agree with Moggs....the above mentioned fertility drug supplier takes the emailed prescription and their prices aren't to bad....eg/ I asked for a quote on my injection I need and it was only £20 more than ASDA...
But nearer the time write down the drugs you need and see if your GP will prescribe them cos some of the drugs are used for alternative things besides IVF....eg/ Cyclogest is used for severe period pains....
Check with your clinic about alternative names that they may be under and see if they match up and then ask.
Also....get a pre paid prescription card cos that will save you some cash if you can get it on prescription.
Filthy:::: You are more than welcome hunny!!....I've got to try and keep you happy hun or you may get a whip out on me!!  
Pixie:::: Morning!!....hope you feel a bit better and that we've given you a little bit of "Umph!!" to keep you going!! 
Happy sunny day to all our other loves 
How are our blossoming pregnant girls!!!?? 
Well I sat in the garden for an hour yesterday and got a little burnt!
So I then had the clever idea to blend it with some fake tan!!......I'm glowing!!....but Scousers are meant to be orange so I'm just keeping up the tradition!! 
Have a lovely day girls.....keep your positive pants on!!


----------



## sfg29

Thanks Mogg & Jenni, will compare fertlity2u prices with Asda and see if the difference is worth the hassle.  Just thinking i could save some money through Asda as I know all fertility drugs are sold at cost price.

Happy Thursday Everyone! Will catch up tonight but just to warn you I might not make any sense later as booked in for a Wine tasting session after work at my local Majestic! hic!

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Quick update: My lining is still a bit thick so he doesn't think I'll be ready to start. The cysts are still there - same size as before. Just waiting for the results of the blood test. He's given me a prescription for provera to bring on a flow and pregnl to trigger - I'll only pick them up from a pharmacy if the call says I need to do that. I guess after that maybe I'll be good to go. 

So we might be having a nice weekend break if I can get away from the clinic. Something to look forward to! 

Will catch up on other posts later. Just getting to work.


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: Hun you're closer than you where and that's what has to keep you motivated   
You WILL get there    

Well girls I got a second part time job!!!
The lady called me this morning and gave it me over the phone!!
10 hours a week cleaning but it will cover Hotel, spends and his wages when we're away!!
Start on Monday!!


----------



## Pixie15

Morning ladies what a gorgeous day I'm making the most of my time off work and got myself into the garden ! 
Feeling loads better today thank you 😊 I know we will get there soon xx

That's great news about the job !! 

Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Just spend the last half hour typing a message and it's gone! 
I'll start again...

Welcome Pixie - sorry to hear you are in limbo. Hopefully we can be of some help.

kazzzee - haha, can you imagine? Are you only taking it to opt your protein intake?
I'd love some acupuncture but need to see if the budget allows it this time around.
Sorry you can't move forward yet but your weekend away sounds great! 

sfg - I had such a great time! 
That guy sounds like a nob indeed! Manners come free, some people seem to forget that. I hope you manage to sort it.
I can only imagine how your body must feel today.

Fifty - I'm back since Monday but had the best time!
I now imagine you like a Beyoncé body double! Compliments make my day! 

Jenni - I have also rocked the glowing look!
Well done on the job! Is it domestic cleaning? It's something I need to look into as well should our next round be unsuccessful...

My AF kicked in today (with a vengeance I must say…) so phoned the hospital to book in for a scratch on day 21.
I asked for a copy of my prescription and they were a bit funny about it. They said I won’t find it anywhere cheaper since they buy in bulk and that they have never heard of a GP prescribing fertility drugs. It also becomes a bit complicated with dispense costs and potentially needing more drugs after the first 8 days (short protocol). Our GP can’t see us before we signs all the forms and need to pay for the first lot of meds so for this time I might give it a miss….

The list they gave me did freak me out a bit, a lot more than first time:
4x Cetrocide
300 international units Gonal F
150 international units Menopur
15 Cyclogest pessaries 400 mg
Ovitrelle 250 micrograms
Fragmin

I’m sure the dose/measurements is incorrect/missing for some of the items. 

Went training at my new local and free fit club last night and I had to do a bleep test! I hadn’t done one since I was 10!
At least my last traumatised experience can be replaced with a happy memory; ended with the last 6 out of 40 but have to say that that also says a lot about the other 34 in the group haha
Going to be proper good the next 4 weeks, 4x training per week and a mega strict diet! 

Hope you lovely ladies can enjoy the nice weather today! Roll on 4 o’clock! xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Update 2: As predicted. Oestrogen is too high so I'm not down regulated. I have to take the provera and pregnyl as expected! They say it can take three weeks from when you finish the provera before getting AF - I think that's what she meant anyway. I thought it would be from the trigger, but I guess they are just allowing for it to take longer, managing expectations. And then I have to come in on day 2-3 of next cycle. Fun and games hey!

Looks like I'm going to be in limbo for a while longer! 

And to make it worse OH days he has a cold so he doesn't thing it's a good idea to go anywhere this weekend - but if I've potentially got three weeks then I can book that holiday I wanted!


----------



## oscar13

Wowzers, I have just popped on and found I have missed 3 pages worth of posts!!!!

Pixie, welcome. I agree with the other ladies about upping your progesterone. One thing you can do to increase this is up your B vitamins....I took Vitabiotics feroglobin tablets during my 2nd cycle. Also try taking omega 3 to help improve blood flow to uterus for implantation. X

Jenni, we don't want you taking after Cloudy and doing too much .....bit congrats on the new job!

Kazzzee, sorry you didn't get the news you wanted today hun, sending you love and patience. Congrats on the car though x

Fifty, sorry things are so sh*t for you with the NHS but I hope you manage to enjoy your day off x

Cloudy, Yay! Hope the n3xt 2 weeks fly by xx

Sorry ladies my mush brain has run out of recalĺ for posts so will just send love and wave Hi to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Pixie15

Ah that's great information thanks so much Oscar ! XXXX I'm getting it ordered as we speak xx thank you x


----------



## jenni01

Hello 
Kazzee::: Oh hun I'm sorry you've had yet another delay 
Also I'm sorry your fella is poorly 
A friend of mine said to me recently that it's better to get all sickness and hurdles out of the way so that when you start tx you're as little stressed as possible.... 
Kieke:::: I would still take your list with you to the GP..
Yes they can't prescribe drugs that are specifically for infertility but some of the drugs (not sure about yours) are prescribed for alternative treatments....but it really depends on your DR..
Hugs and waves to everyone else  
Thanks for the congrats for the job!!
My work are being a bit awkward about it though 
They won't give me any extra hours so I had no alternative but to get a second job..
But I had to write a letter to them yesterday asking if taking a second job would be OK and if they can make sure I'm away no later than 5pm
I swear if they are horrible about this I will kick up a stink 
So I will go in today and see what's said.....fingers crossed 
Anyway!!!
Have a good day everyone 
P.s.....Cloudy have you had a date set yet?


----------



## kazzzee

*Jenni* I hope they don't make a fuss - they had the chance to give you the extra hours and you need the money. You are being really proactive about it.

*Oscar* we went out for a drive in the new car last night. My first go! Didn't crash it. OH was more nervous than me 

*Kieke* I'm quite lucky that I found someone who doesn't charge a fortune for acupuncture, but I did cut down for a while to save money. What don't know is whether, if I'd have carried in with it, would the cyst issue never have arisen? I do feel that my hormones are better balanced when I'm having it.

*Sfg* did you have a fun evening? How's the head 

*Pixie* it really was a lovely day yesterday, but in typical British weather style it's rain and storms forcast now that I have the day off and we are thinking of going somewhere...

Even though OH isn't well we're still talking about going somewhere for the weekend. Now that I could actually book time off I've looked at timings and it might not be possible as one of my team is off for two weeks exactly when I'd want to take holiday! So this weekend might be our only chance. I know I should book a week but I can't leave the two junior members of the team on their own. Anyway chances are I won't be able to start in July either! So maybe a week in July to look forward too?

I'm starting to worry myself that my oestrogen will never go down enough - I think if you have four months where you can't start they have a 'talk' with you. So maybe I'll never be able to get started. If only my body would okay ball!

I have to call the clinic and check about the meds I'm on as there are two other girls doing the same as me and they are both supposed to continue with the buserelin but I'm sure I wasn't told to do that.

Hello to all of you I haven't mentioned by name, you lovely bunch


----------



## Pixie15

Hi all

Kazze surely your work will let you leave on time  fingers crossed you get the answer you want x
I hope you get your holiday sorted too x would be nice for you to have a break

I've just had to call the hospital today to confirm it was a negative result   they said I should have an appointment within 3-4 weeks x 

Fed up that I couldn't even get to test date which was today! Has anyone else bled so early on into the 2 ww, I hope it's something they can sort for me x were off to Windermere today for a couple of nights xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Good morning ladies,

Pixie- enjoy Windermere it's lovely there. I've never bled so early because I've been on such high doses of progesterone. 

Kazzeee - some ladies have been under Argc for months being monitored before they get the go ahead. Don't stress about it. Hope you manage to get away.

Kieke- glad you had a good time. I wish I was like a Beyoncé double! That drug list seems ok  in comparison to what serum and Argc had me on! It will be worth it!!!

Day off today just had a mega breakfast and will go to the gym in a bit. And then I'm going to enjoy the sunshine!!!!

Xx


----------



## Pixie15

Morning Fiftyshades (love that user name  )I think they will definitely increase my progesterone next time then, hope you don't mind me asking but did you start on a lower dose first and then did they increase it ?

Enjoy the gym and the sun, apparently the weather is going to be awful this weekend bloody typical x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Pixie - with Argc you have to have daily bloods monitoring your hormones. I was on high dose literally after embryo transfer. 

Xx


----------



## kazzzee

We're driving down to Devon for the weekend. I think we've found the only place in the country where actual thunderstorms aren't forecast. It's still going to rain though ...

*Pixie* thing is work would let me take the time off, but I don't want to leave the two more junior members of my team to cope alone. It's a pretty busy time for us right now and with another person off they would really struggle. Maybe I'll take a long weekend in the middle of those two weeks when my second in command is off. And if I don't get to start in July then I'll go on holiday then. It's so important to have alternative things to look forward to. Enjoy The Lakes - it was one of our potentials for the weekend but just a little too far away for us. Looks like the storms are steering clear there too.

I've actually found two other girls who are in exactly the same boat as me at ARGC *Fifty*! We are all on provera for five days, and had to take the pregnyl. It makes me feel better to realise that three of us having the same thing on the same day must mean it's common.

We're doing the drive in my new car. He is driving at the moment though. I joked that we should put the L plates on when on the motorway and drive erratically to freak everyone out 

It's a while since I mentioned ******** and I know a few of you aren't on there. But if anyone wants to find me please pm me

X


----------



## Step_by_Step

Good Morning ladies! So sorry I have MIA, work has been horrendously busy this last week or so. 

Welcome to all the new members of the group – I'm quite new myself but feel I have fit in well with these lovelies and just remember no question is a daft question…… I’m full of daft questions! 

I’m really sorry I won’t be able to give personals for everything I have missed, but there are about 27,000 pages for me to read!! You talkative bunch you! 

Jenni – Congrats on the job, I really hope work aren’t difficult for you!  

Kazzee – Well done for not crashing your beautiful new car, how was it to drive? I bet you are over the moon you are able to get about, just one more step to take now and I have every faith you will pass on your next attempt now that you know what to expect! I hope you OH is feeling better soon! 

Well, last weekend I had my first drink since my MMC and I got really drunk with DH and all his family and had an absolute blast!! Started drinking at 6pm finished around 4am   As much as I know that alcohol is a no no and the hangover was probably the worst I have ever had it was needed. Work had been horrendous, I had done a week and a half worth of hours last week and I felt so stressed now I feel much more relaxed. I won’t be drinking again until our holiday but even then I don’t plan to get drunk. 

My DH advised that he has charted a luxury yacht for a day whilst we are on holiday in July, he told me this morning when I was half asleep so thought he’d said an 18ft yacht, when I told the girls at work about it I was thinking 18ft isn’t big at all! So I have txt him and he informed that he actually said a 54ft luxury yacht!! Now that’s more like it…… he’s amazing, I’m loving all his surprises, not that they are needed but they are definitely appreciated!! The only issue is the fact that I get serious motion sickness unless I’m in the driving seat!

I have also called my GP surgery to have them write a letter to St Mary’s to advise that I had my MMC back in March…….. they won’t do it for me unless I go in to see the doctor to request that they write the letter – now correct me if I’m wrong but surely they should have sent the letter 3 months ago when they received the details from my local hospital which I know they have because they lady on reception told me what they held on file!! Why on earth do I need to make an appointment to go and see a GP to request they write a letter   
Surely this just fills an appointment up that someone else could use 

Anyhow I’m ranting now, I’m going to try to get on here to reply to you all much more but for now back to work…… 
xx


----------



## kazzzee

*Step* it really shocks me the lengths you have to go to to report your MMC. There should be a more sympathetic way to deal with it! It's just so unsupportive! Anyway it's nice to see you here again. I've just had a majorly busy week. I wonder if that had an impact on my oestrogen levels...

I'm stuck in a jam on the M25...


----------



## Pixie15

Hi Step nice to meet you xx


----------



## Step_by_Step

Hi Pixie, lovely to 'meet' you too! Sorry you find yourself on this thread but it's honestly been a god send to me over the last couple of months. 

I hope you have a lovely couple of days at Windermere, are you a northern girl or will it be a long journey for you to get there?  

xx


----------



## Pixie15

I only live in Chester so only 1.5 hours tops but traffic problems at the minute so leaving at 6! 

This forum has been brilliant for me everyone is so lovely xx 

Have a lovely weekend 💗


----------



## TreeHugger

Hi everyone, hope you're enjoying the sun! 

My gp referred us on 8th may to the recurrent miscarriage unit and today i finally got a letter confirming appointment but it isn't until 25th august! We were told 6-8 weeks but this is nearly 4 months of more waiting. Don't the NHS realise that my clock ticking!! And I need answers to help me move forwards. Has anyone else had long delays in appointments for a rmu? I suppose we then have to wait to have the tests and then some more waiting for the results and before you know it it will be next year already. Sorry for being moaney but having a bad week as another pregnancy announcement at work


----------



## kazzzee

That's ridiculous *treehugger*! Based on you and *Step* the NHS really needs to look after people who have misscarried better! Is it worth skipping the NHS and going private. Or do you still have NHS goes to use up? I only ask because if I'd gone straight to private I would have saved a LOT of time. Basically I wasted a year on that round. But you only know this stuff with hindsight.


----------



## Step_by_Step

Tree Hugger that's shocking, such a long time to wait!! 

This isn't the only issue I have had with the NHS, at the beginning we were 'forgotten about' when we were supposed to be referred for the HSG and scan, I chased after 3 months to be told 'I'm so sorry I don't know what happened there'!! With this being at the beginning for our investigations and all I had ever been told was that it took a long time for infertility treatment I just thought it was going to be general practice. Going forward I will double and triple check things and chase up as soon as I can. 

I do think the NHS is great, other than the issues we have had on our infertility issues, I've never had an issue and due to a heart condition i have made good use of them in the past. We have 2 x NHS IVF's to go at including all frosties if we are lucky enough to be able to have any put on ice so we won't be going private anytime soon although I know the time scale is a whole lot shorter. 

I hope you all have a fab evening..... I'm looking forward to a lovely relaxing evening, I'm just about to leave work now so should be home in time to spend time with my DH. 

xx


----------



## sfg29

Hi everyone, how are we all this evening?

Well my head wasn't too bad this morning as the wine tasting session last night was a bit of a let down. We were suppose to try 12 bottles of italian red and white but they only had 6 in the shop    In the end, they had to crack open the gin and whiskey to shut us up!  

I'm so glad the weekend is here as work has been ridiculously busy and I've been stressing all week with ovulation sticks. I have been testing twice a day since Monday (CD12) as I'm hoping to do my endometrial biopsy next month by using this month's cycle as a mock run.  So far each tests has been negative and now worried I have missed the LH surge.  I hoping my ovulation day is slightly out of sync as my AF last month was the first one after my BFN. 

Off to Oxford for the weekend to meet up with a bunch of friends from school so looking forward to catching up and seeing all the babies in the group.  I'm hoping the weather will be nice but we shall see.

Kazzzeee, I'm so sorry your tx has been postponed, those pesky oestrogen better play ball next month.  Glad to hear you and OH are going away though, I think some time out together with help you to relax and de-stress.

Jenni, congrats on the second job!  Although I am worried you are doing too much.

Fifty, hope you had fun at the gym?  You are my inspiration and I'm going to try and do 3 classes next week now that my thighs have finally stop aching!

Pixie, enjoy Windermere!  I love the Lake District but it's such a long way away from where I live.

Step, check you out with the 54ft luxury yacht!  

TreeHugger! Great name btw and so sorry to hear about your mc.  Can't believe your appointment is 25th Aug, it's shocking and the NHS is a joke sometimes.

Have a good weekend everyone and hi and waves to everyone else .

XXx


----------



## jenni01

Yes I'm up   

Treehugger::: Welcome hun 
The system sucks....totally bloody sucks  
I don't honestly no how they can justify the "protocol"!!.... 
Eeeew it makes me soooo mad!! 

SFG::: Glad you enjoyed your wine tasting!!....back to being a lush for a day!! 
I'm OK with doing an extra job hun so don't worry!!!.....it's just "M" that's being the royal pain in the tucas right now and depending on what happens today I have a feeling I maybe calling head office!! 

Kazzee::: I hope you have a lovely time away!!!.....you defo deserve it hun 

Pixie::: Hello!!....I went to school in Chester about 100 years ago!!....down past the Hammond....used to be called "Holly Bank"....I think it's part of the college now...
Yes I've tripped over many a cobble in Chester on a night out!! 

Filthy:::: Hello my dear little squash friend!!  

Big hello, cuddle. squish, snuggle to everyone else!!!! 

I still don't have an answer from work regarding my new job 
I'll see what happens today....but as we all no..."Never get in the way of a woman wanting IVF!!" 
Have a good day all  
StepbyStep:::: Please can we all come on the yacht!!! 
Pretty please....cherry on top!!


----------



## mogg77

Morning Jenni you maniac!  I'm only up cos my tummy propelled me to the fridge   gonna try get back to sleep now it's stopped rumbling! Good luck at work today xxx


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: Hehe!! I'm not a maniac my psychiatrist told me!! 
Did you have something nice to eat!!!!!!
Have you started blaming eating on the baby?? 
It's pointless me trying going back to sleep now....I'm off to the chemist in a bit, then to B & M to get the cats 2 new collars!!
Then joy of joys I'm off to hell....aka...."Morrisons".. 
So just going to stay awake!! Zzzzzzzz
Hope you and Mini Mogg are ok


----------



## kazzzee

I'm getting a bit stressed because I called the clinic twice yesterday to confirm something and they haven't called back!!! I've found two other girls who were also unable to start on Thursday due to high oestrogen (which suggests it's common). Both of them have to continue on the buserelin but I wasn't told to. So I want to know if I made a mistake! I'm hoping they don't want me on the buserelin because it was causing my ovaries to be really painful, but it would be good to know that! So frustrating when I'm just trying to relax this weekend and get away from everything. 

We're spending the weekend in North Devon. Cloudy today but tomorrow's forecast to be sunny and there's no rain  

Jenni good luck today at work - I hope they can be flexible for you. I'm sure with the summer coming up they will be getting loads of students in to fill any gaps in the schedule anyway

Mogg are you an secret lemonade drinker  

Sfg I just had a mega busy week at work and I'm sure the stress didn't help. You might have missed the LH surge. Last month mine was on day 9. The surge can come a couple of days before ovulation too, so you might have ovulated on day 12 but missed the surge. Have a nice time in Oxford 

Right. Must relax and enjoy weekend.


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kazzeee- have you tried the emergency number to ring? 

Sfg- I'm happy that I inspire you. I have lost a lot of weight when I had to have my dreadful nhs go... And I went from hating exercise and only being able to walk a few minutes on the treadmill to having an addiction! I can't miss more than a couple of days off from the gym or classes. 

Jenni- hope you get an answer today about job!! I am also hating my job.. Well probably not the job more the people!

Tree hugger- sorry about the problems you are having. When I was referred to St Mary's in London that was a long wait. I'm having problems with an op date too. 

Hi to everyone else. Had a sleep in today! Really got to clean the house and where did the sun go!!!
Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Just called the emergency line - thanks fifty - I need to continue with the Buserelin. I told her I was upset that they didn't call back yesterday! I called twice! And emailed! What more could I do. They definitely didn't tell me I needed to continue with the buserelin when they called on Thursday! So annoyed


----------



## mogg77

Oh that's annoying! You expect it with nhs but they are charging plenty! Hope it hasn't affected anything Kazzzeee, enjoy Devon x


----------



## Pixie15

Morning everyone well I feel a little rough this morning.  First night of drinking since 3 months ago !! Heading out for some fresh air to clear the head ! 

kazzee can't believe they didn't call you back  

Jenni those cobbles are a nightmare ! X


----------



## ustoget

Hi all, 
Sorry kazze, it's just so annoying when people don't do there job properly.. I always felt I had to double check on everything, actually even on Thursday a doctor prescribed me some antihistamines and I got them them nearly had one in my mouth and it didn't feel right,called a friend who use to work in a pharmacy and she said absolutely not to take them ... Called back and spoke to another doctor who said the same. I had 30 day prescription!!! Can u image !!
Sorry you've been delayed though, hope you enjoy your weekend away x

Not completely up to speed but

Jenni congrats on new job
Oscar- hope move hasn't had any more bumps
Tree huger- I tried to get refers to St Mary's but as only had one miscarriage doctor said I would get refused. So I just done myself what they would do,, u could do the same along side Nhs cycle? Ask doc if they will do the karotyping ?

Pixie- hope the hangovers better and u feel good for letting off some steam.
Sfg- I always Ovulated on the evening of day 12 so would get my surge the day or so before that.. do u know your post ovusltion temperature and then u can see if u have missed it. By the way amazon sell really cheap but as good if not better than shops ov sticks. I like them as u can see a faint line for just about to Ovulate so gives u heads up rather than yes or no, 

One Step
20 x One Step Highly Sensitive 20mIU Ovulation / Fertility Strip Tests (Wide Width). These are identical to what we supply to the NHS

Stepbystep- don't want to freak u out but we were told we had 3 full cycles including any frosties but after our 2 transfer were told we were given the wrong information, they said that is the case but they assume most people don't get that many frosties and its 6 transfers total. So we double transferred our 3 and 4 as u are not allowed to go onto a fresh cycle with more than one frosties. I'm sure your are right but I would get in writing rather than finding out too late, as so many people read mine wrong even after I was told. Basically the way they put it is hard to understand I think.

Filthy - hope your well and looking hot with your toned abs.. Mr grey oh I mean me filthy lol must be loving a your extra energy  
Hoping to start yoga soon can't wait !

Moggs- are u relaxing and staying away from those raves now? 

Sorry if I've missed anyone but hi to all x

Afm
Lots of work drama , got signed off work for a week because of tension headaches and heart rate was 120, the doctor said that I've hit do much pressure On this pregnancy that I need to take time out and sort myself out...
Boss didn't like it, so had 2 arguments with her sorted now but heard from girls out work that my other boss has been saying stuff like.. That I get loads of perks because there paying my maternity for the first 6 weeks., well firstly that's law and second I'm pretty sure they get to claim to all back !!
Ahhhhhh


----------



## Pixie15

Ustoget did your message above say you tested for Killer cells separately ? Where did you get this done and hope you don't mind me asking but where did you get it done? Thanks so much xxxxxx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee:: So are you sorted now?
Like the others have said I hope it hasn't ruined your break 
Pixie:: Hope your hangovers gone!! 
Ustoget::: How horrible for you 
But you and the bubbas are more important than work related pooh!!
Big Hugs n smooches to all others 
OK so we're not meant to get stressed right!?
Well work have just been a total nightmare so I spoke with my Union and I'm taking out a grievance against my Personnel Manager and our Store Manager 
I won't bore you with the technicalities but the way I've been treated by them for nearly three years is disgusting and it ends now!! 
So wish me luck as I'm BRICKING IT!!


----------



## ustoget

Pixie- yes I had my nk cell biopsy done at Warwick hospital in Coventry with prof bronsen and quenby. I cannot reccomend then enough!! They sent a letter to my clinic with their suggestion of my medication which luckily oxford agreed to go along with (although wouldn't prescribe) although I didn't react great to the steroids which I started the day of transfer, I wouldn't of changed it, my levels were only borderline but I wanted to take what ever I could to help. They done my first scan at 6 weeks and then told me to start clexane blood thinners then another scan at 10 weeks both free of charge and prof quenby was so excited when she saw we had twins ... She was great! It cost £360 total
I also had hystoscropy at serum with implantation cuts and done 3 months lifestyle/supplement diet change and hidden infections test posted to serum. Dh done 40 day sperm improvement protocol of high vit e and doxycline and his rapid progressive sperm went from 12% to 43% 
Not sure what else St Mary's do, if they do hormones like kazzee with argc but we covered both environments and treated immunes without going into to much testing. 
Hope that helps.. Don't mind u asking anything!

Jenni- well done for taking charge, your much braver than me x


----------



## kazzzee

Oh *Jenni* I'm sorry they are being difficult. Sometimes it's just one of those policy things where they have a rule and they can't be seen to change it for one person. See if you can find out if there is anyone else who has a second job, that's your best bet because then you can say that they did it for them so why not you.

*Pixie* there's a guy called Gorgy who does only the tests you need - there's a post on the endo page about endo and immune testing and the girl there just went to see him. I got mine tested at ARGC and I have to have treatment with IVIG when I actually start my cycle. Here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=336201.0

*Ustoget* yes that's so true you have to check and double check and never assume people know what they are doing. It's why forums like this one are so good because of what we can learn from each other. Seriously if it wasn't for the other girls I've met on here who are following the same 'protocol' right now I wouldn't have continued with the buserelin! Are both your bosses women? Can't believe they have that attitude! If it was them who were pregnant they would expect to get their maternity pay! You should tell them you are doing them a favour by having twins as they only lose you for one maternity leave! If you are on more than statutory maternity leave for the first 6 weeks I'm not sure they can claim it all back, but every business does it so they really shouldn't complain unless they only want to employ men, and then let's see how far that gets them!

*Sfg* I also get ovulation sticks from Amazon, like Ustoget. They are cheap and easy to use. You just need to start using them a lot earlier!

We had a lovely day in Devon yesterday, went to an RHS garden which was very pretty and a couple of little villages by the river. We've decided to extend the stay one more night so we drive back tomorrow rather than today. We were lucky not to be rained on yesterday and today there is proper sunshine forecast 

I'm now taking the buserelin again which of course meant my ovaries were aching yesterday, but at least I had Friday off


----------



## ustoget

Yep kazzee right on all counts, my bosses are husband a wife and the women went through I've etc the same as me.she has been very supportive but she's just a drama queen that's crap at her job and panics a lot. He's just a d**k

On a plus side, steroids finished Monday and just took my last injection yay.. Just agew more days weaning off the progesterone..

Hope your ovaries aren't hurting too much x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

Where did the weekend go? Monday again so soon!!  

Hope everyone's had a lovely weekend  

Xx


----------



## Pixie15

Hi lovely 

I know it's so depressing I've been off for 2 weeks first day back after the failed IVF feel sick even thinking about going back xxxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi pixie

I really feel for you  

Does anyone at work know? 

Hopefully it will be as smooth and quick as possible. Xx


----------



## Pixie15

My 2 managers know and they have been so good but now I just don't want to have a conversation about it with them really, I'll be fine after the first day xx


----------



## kazzzee

*Pixie* they probably don't know what to say to you either. It'll be good for you to get back to normality - hope day one back in the office goes ok.

We extended our stay in Devon and are driving back today. We had a lovely sunny day yesterday, it might have only been a couple of days but it's felt like a holiday so that's good


----------



## sfg29

Morning ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend?

Pixie - hope it goes ok today and fingers crossed it goes smoothly. I'm seeing Dr Quenby next month for my NK cells testing - hence my drama with the ov sticks! x

Jenni - good on you for standing up to them. Let me know you need anything. If it weren't for the maternity benefits I'll be looking for a new job right now.

Ustoget - please take easy hun, it's not worth stressing about work - your bubba is no 1 priority now.

Kazzeee - gkad you had a lovely weekend away, will be ** requesting you later. 

Fifty - today is day 1 of operation weight loss, target is 2 stone by Oct when I do my FET. Food shop tonight and going to sign up to a class this week plus 2x bike rides and maybe netball tonight if I can make it after the shop!

Mogg - love a good midnight sback but unfortunately i don't have a excuse!  

Afm, I'm absolutely cream crackered today and I've only been awake for 4 hrs!  Had a lovely time catching up with friends over the weekend,  the weather was rubbish on Sat so didn't see much of Oxford just the 4 walls of the slug and lettuce and their yummy 2 for 1 cocktails!  Picked my mum up from Heathrow yesterday pm but the traffic was horrendous so it took twice as long both ways and ending up getting home at 9pm.

Thanks for the heads up on ov sticks Ustoget & Kazzeee, will get on Amazon tonight to order bucket loads. I'm convinced I've missed it so to be on the safe side, i will be testing everyday after my next af!

Have a lovely day all xxx


----------



## Pixie15

Hi ladies hope is everyone today x 

First day back not as bad as I expected xx I've just had my follow up appointment which is in 5 weeks not happy that seems ages away.  Does anyone know how quickly you can start with your frozen transfer after your follow up meeting? X


----------



## ustoget

Pixie.. So glad work is going ok... It's the Intial walking through the door I found hardest. 

I have to wait 3 bleeds including the mc one and then could do fet the next month!

Xxx


----------



## Pixie15

Thanks ustoget x can I ask you a quick question when do they start your medication is it on day 1 of your period for the FET? X


----------



## Zombie

Hey all, sorry I haven't been around for a while. I've been waiting (and waiting) for follow up and have been mega busy at work (aka knackered beyond belief).
I'll have a catch up on the thread in a bit, but just want to have a bit of a ranty poos if you don't mind...

Firstly, last week we had some horrible news - DH's 23 yr old usually fit and healthy cousin collapsed and died suddenly and it's completely rocked the family's universe. Since then, DH hasn't been himself at all and I'm finding it so hard to know what to do. In the 12 years we've been together, we've had a ridiculously huge amount of bad news and bereavement, but I've never seen him so depressed and sad. I'm so worried about him and the rest of his family and can't stop thinking about DH's Auntie and grandparents. I just want to hug them and protect them from all of this pain. It's awful.

A few days after this news we had our follow up with the clinic (after having to telephone and pester for a date).
The news there wasn't great either. According to the consultant, the 2 embryos that we have frozen are poor quality, to the point that the consultant (while on the phone to a colleague in front of us) said "use them as a last resort only" and then later in the consultation he said that he didn't know why they'd frozen them as they weren't good enough. This was a massive blow as we'd previously been told that they were good enough.
He also questioned why they'd changed from short protocol to long protocol for the second cycle, when the first had resulted in a pregnancy... (hence the phone call to one of the nurses). He didn't have my case notes or all of my history and even asked if we'd met before, despite me having seen him last year for our initial consultation and him having had his face practically up my chuff not once, but twice!

The upshot of it all was that I need to go back to my GP and have autoimmune blood tests, then have a think about whether I fancy having hysteroscopy and laparoscopy to see if there are any other "mechanical" issues. Then he said after that point He'd recommend another IVF cycle, but on the short protocol because my ovaries don't seem to like long protocol.

I just feel really cross. I feel like because I was an NHS patient, that they've messed around and tweaked things that didn't necessarily need tweaking. I feel like I'm told one thing by the nurses and another by the consultant. I wasn't told after our miscarriage that I could have had a follow up appointment with the consultant (where we could have discussed in detail which protocol would have been right for the second try), so that was a massive missed opportunity.
I'm cross that he didn't even have my case notes and spent most of the consultation on the phone talking to the nurse who had them, all the while writing notes on a piece of paper.
I also feel really annoyed that you have to go through two bloody gruelling, failed ivf cycles to be sent for tests which perhaps could have been done before even starting the first cycle! I feel like both of our funded cycles have been wasted, and now we have to somehow decide if we can afford another.
I feel like I've been treated like a guinea pig and not been treated particularly well. I had such high hopes for the clinic and I just feel like I've been let down.

Sorry. Rant over.


----------



## Kieke

Oh my, I missed a couple of days and there is lots to catch up on! 

kazzzee - I'm going to budget for some acupuncture sessions! I don't think she charges much at all (£40) but every little helps at the moment.
Sorry to hear you have been messed about! Hope you had a lovely time away.

Fifty - I have put on even more weight over the weekend so need to get my act together! Got 4 weeks to proper go for it! 

Step_by_step - a 54ft luxury yacht! That is some lovely treat. Where are you going?
I can't believe all the hassle to report them of your MMC. You've got enough on your plate!

Treehugger - That is a long wait indeed....  

sfg - I'd love to go wine tasting! 

Mogg - what was your early morning snack??

ustoget -take it easy and try to ignore what they say at work.  
When are you due to go back?

Jenni - good on you! Don't let them walk over you!   I do hope it's not going to stress you out too much though.

Pixie - I was dreading going back to work as well, glad it's not too bad for you.
5 weeks will fly by and it will give you time to let it all sink in and work on your list with questions for the review meeting.

I went to see a medium last Friday. One of the girls from work organised one to come to her house. It was my first time and it was a bit half half to be honest.
She did however say that she saw me with a baby boy in my arms at some point so let's hope she's right! 

We told my DH's brother and wife about our journey over the weekend. They don't live far but in their area you are entitled to 3 goes on the NHS. I was a bit annoyed by my brother in laws suggestion to hire a flat in another area in order to be entitled to more funding. Like it's all that easy! 
He also made a snide remark about my DH's (previous) lifestyle habits. Not very helpful at all! But I'm ignoring it. Well trying to that is.

I had a weird thought last night when I could not sleep. I have a smear test tomorrow and all of the sudden I was thinking 'what if it's abnormal' and we've already paid for or maybe even started our next round of treatment? 
Just going to have to shake that thought off.

Applied for a 0% interest credit card this morning and have already been approved!
About to phone my Union who also provide Mortgage advice to see if I can/should remortgage early. I will be fined for it but at least I will be able to borrow more money as long as I have my 'old' higher wage slips. 
Would be great to know there is money in the bank for another couple of rounds! 

xxx


----------



## Kieke

Mungobungo - I'm so sorry to hear about your loss! That must be such a shock for everybody! 
I can relate to you wanting to support your DH and being concerned about his wellbeing. I can only advise to be there for each other and to hang in there. Sending you lots of hugs  

Your follow up meeting doesn't sound very pleasant... How harsh to speak about the quality of your frozen embies that way!
When we had our meeting the consultant did have our file (didn't seem to remember me either!?) but did not read the notes before we came in. All in all we were satisfied about the outcome of the meeting though.
Have you thought about putting in a complaint? It probably won't change much but it might help you accept the situation how it is at the moment?

I agree they should do some more testing before just throwing you into the deep. We only had 1 funded go and they told us to treat it as a 'test round'.
Hang in there and rant as much as you like! xx


----------



## ustoget

Mungobungo- sorry for your loss, such a young age it's hard to understand why things happen in life isn't it!?

Re looking after dh, well men are different to women and don't like to talk about it... Defo true in my dh case. It's taken me 12 years to get him to start going to a therapist for lots of reasons, one being that he loss his best friend when he was 11.. It was very tragic. So be there, hug him lots (if he will let you) and just do what ever u can to make his life and stress free as possible (all the little things tends to make my dh explode) and let time heal I suppose... It's an impossible situation really :-(

As for clinic meeting, at my clinic (I was also nhs) they had a patient services.. Basically any complaints problems and they help u deal with it, from funding to complaints and were so helpful. Maybe see if your clinic has one ?

Kieke- thanks I.ll try, back on Thursday eeek

Pixie- sorry mine was natural do no drugs but I thought as u don't have to stim you just have to trigger .. But I have no idea soz


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi,

Mungo- so sorry to hear this sad news.   Don't get me started on nhs treatment.  

Pixie - depends on your clinic. With medicated fet I was down regged so after it had shown id ovulated on day 21 blood tests I'm sure I started down regging. I'd have to find my notes. I'm
Assuming you're doing medicated?? 

Kieke- I'm sure after a couple of days of healthy eating it will fall off again! I've had a bad day full of chocolate and cake! Nevermind! I had an abnormal smear last year and this hasn't effected treatment so far  so don't worry xx

Hi to everyone!! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Back home and guess what, no hot water - the boiler has packed up while I was gone. I guess I should be glad it's summer ... Anyway another thing to stress me out! Will have to make phone calls about that. And it'll be fun tomorrow morning  

Wish I could be glad to be home from our little break but the boiler situation is not helping! 

Mungo your news makes me feel bad for getting worked up about the boiler, it really puts things in perspective. So tragic. So young. There are no words. As for your consultation the doctor really should have done his research before speaking to you. And speaking about your embryos in front of you like that. It's unacceptable and like the girls said you should make a complaint. (Incidentally I got a call from my clinic apologising for messing me around this weekend, so apologies do happen!) 

Kieke I hope the test goes ok tomorrow. Good news re the credit card. 

Me and SFG are now ******** friends. If anyone wants to find us message me xx


----------



## Pixie15

Fifty shades I'm not sure actually yet how will they decide what they pick for you do you know? Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Pixie- my clinic like to do natural first. Which didn't work for me so I wanted the next fet as a medicated.. Which still didn't work  

They usually go by your hormones and if you normally ovulate then natural is a good way x


----------



## Pixie15

It's all so confusing isn't it ! How long is a natural cycle compared to a medicated cycle? Xxx

Hope everyone is ok tonight ladies xx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning My Limbo Loves!   

Mungo::: I am so sorry for the loss that you and your family have gone through 
It is so unfair and unjust and you feel like screaming "What the fxck!"
Nothing that I say will really help you right now but it is hard when you see loved ones suffering emotionally and all you want to do is "make it go away" but you must remember that you also need to look after yourself 
Your DH willing be going through SO many emotions right now and if it's not directed to you in a negative way then I would say let him grieve.
But if it becomes too much try talking to him or even another family member that he may not be so negative to.
With reference to your IVF....well....here we go again!.....yet another woman who has had her hopes dashed by the incompetence of the so called medical professionals 
Personally as many on here no I'm an advocate of getting proactive.....
Nothing will get done unless you do it! 
But I wasn't always like this.....I trusted the IVF clinic I went to but like you on the 2nd time it didn't work I questioned "Why?"
I was then given a blood test that said it didn't clot....that was it!
After the final tx not working I was put on Clomid for 18mnths.......I had, had NO scans and 18mnths later I ended up having surgery to remove the tube as it had fluid in it and the tube was attached to my ovary.
I took the clinic to the "GMC" knowing I probably wouldn't get far and tbh I didn't but I have learned that if I want something done I have to bang down every bloody door till I get what I want!! 
Phew!!!.....sorry didn't mean to ramble on!!

Kazzee::: My god woman your patience level is tested on a daily basis!! 
I hope that it didn't dampen your spirit!! (no pun intended!!) 

Pixie:::: I've only ever had medicated FET and if I'm right then this DE cycle I'm doing is kind of the same process.....I can try and help!!

SFG::: Are you cycling naturally? it's just you said you're getting ov sticks!..

Ustoget::: I hope that you're feeling better in yourself....hows the two little wrigglers? 

Filthy....Oscar....Moggs....Cloudy....Kieke....MV......anyone I've  missed I do apologise!
Hello 
Thank you for the support with ref to the battle that's about to unfold!!
I had a long day on the phone with all relevant people yesterday and was mentally pooped!
But I went off to the new cleaning job and loved it!
Nobody being horrible and demeaning me....so all good!
I've heard from head office that the grievance has been sent to the Area Manager and my GP had signed me off with work related stress...
I was advised I can still do my little cleaning job as its a separate entity ie/ Mental health issue at "M" and not a physical one.....so I've covered my tucas!
Have a good day everyone...
Stay strong


----------



## kazzzee

Something went right today - I called British Gas about my boiler working and they suggested that the National Grid should come to check my gas supply. Chap came to check gas supply which was all well, and then had a look at the boiler, said it was a water pressure issue, and fixed it. Didn't cost me a penny 

*Jenni* I'm sorry things are so rubbish at the big M that the doctor has had to sign you off work! It's the last thing you need right now! Now just try and relax and be good to yourself. I'm glad the cleaning job turned out to be ok, but we'll miss your stories about crazy customers while you aren't at M 

*Pixie* the length of a medicated cycle can depend on whether you are long or short protocol. And there are even more protocols than that to consider. Some people start down regging on day 21, others on day 1, some start stimming on day 1 without any down regging. Others (like me) start on down regging drugs on day one and then can't start so have to continue on them until the next day 1! A natural cycle will just be watching you do your own cycle and then catching the egg just before you ovulate it. If you go natural you will only produce 1 egg, and hopefully that will fertilise, if you go medicated then you will get more eggs, but due to the drugs they might not be as good quality as the natural one. It's a case of quality versus quantity. I can't remember now if you were talking about a frozen cycle though? ... So maybe none of the above is relevant?


----------



## Pixie15

Hi kazzee I was talking about a FET just had a failed cycle with a fresh cycle but have 6 little frozen ones left x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Pixie- a medicated cycle can take about 4-6 weeks. It will depend how long you take to
Down reg. 

A natural cycle will go on the length of your normal cycle. 
X


----------



## Fiftyshades34

It really depends on how your clinic work it. I started medicated cycle around day 26 for down regging x


----------



## Pixie15

Thanks lovely ladies xx


----------



## mogg77

Hi girls , hope you're all doing ok this evening! 
Ustoget and Jenni so sorry work are being sh**s, so unfair that on top of everything you all go through you end up signed of because of stupid work stressing you! I bet anything you're both great workers too!  Really  hope you're feeling less stressed with a bit of time out and getting to enjoy the weather.
I know that I am really lucky to be self employed and able to choose my hours, and the studio owner is being amazing- even offering baby sitting and to start opening evenings next year for me ifI want- although I guess the other side of the coin is no maternity , pension, holiday or sick pay! Swings and roundabouts  !
Mungobungo sorry to hear of your family's loss, hope your hubby is doing ok, I know with my recent loss I needed lots of time alone to work things through in my head for the first few weeks-or just to think about him,  and still sometimes now.
Kazzzeeee Devon sounds lovely, I love cheeky weekends away, glad boiler was a simple job! Ours went in the depths of winter last year, landlord didn't get anyone out for three days so we tried to fiddle with it ourselves up in the dark loft and got sprayed and soaked with icy water ! 
Lots of love to everyone, my memory's not stretching far enough back for personals but I always read what's going on with you all!
Afm nothing much to report, going on a mad homemade soup one at the minute which isn't bad as cravings go! Luckily the ice cream one didn't last too long. And been pretty emotional crying at drop of a hat! Xxx


----------



## ustoget

Hey moggs,
Ice cream ah... I've completely lost my appeared since coming of the steroids but just do thirsty all the time and all I wanted is ice lollies which is not aloud on my no sugar diet (it's bed. Broken a few times with chocolate) think I might have a lolly t'mo to treat myself on my last day off.
So my week has been ok, headaches every day apart from yesterday which was my first day off progesterone (on slternative days now for the last week) ummm I wonder !!??  Haven't had a 'list' for months but crazy that as I had the time I had a massive list..which I should get finished t'mo one off them being that our glass shower screen just feel off   Thought I would have to replace it but manage to find my email confirmation from 5 years ago and order done new brackets ;-) loads of washing, sorting out clothes that no longer fit, making appointments etc etc oh and the best one is I done my highlights...well just my roots which were getting crazy grey   I was told if u use foil it's fine so I'm feeling a it more like myself!
Still dreading the return to work to see my bosses but decided to just such it up for the last 4 months keep my head down and get on with it... The babies are more important.

Moggs I'm also. Crying at every thing and I mean everything so I just hope they don't call me in for ax edging on Thursday.

Pixie- my natural felt was literally, ov sticks ,scan, transfer but I do regret it is always felt like I ovulated twice and ruin my timings so medication seems more in control.

Jenni- take the time off to get your head sorted and relax... U deserve it x

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## jenni01

Hello??....(echo echo echo) Helllllooooo??
Where has everybody gone   
I have major abandonment issues and I am all alone  

There once was a girl in Limbo
She woke up and wondered 
"Where did everyone go?"
She hopes their OK
And have enjoyed their days 
And will be back to say "Hello" 

Moggs::: You're very lucky to have such a nice boss!!....but you must be entitled to SMP cos you pay your taxes (don't you!!) it maybe worth calling HMRC or DWP and asking them!!
Ustoget::: You're bound to be emotional with all the "horror-mones!" running around in you!!! and you've got double!! 
Kazzee::: Yay about time you got a touch of the good luck stick!!
Keep rubbing it....the stick 

Big HELLO to all  

Nothing to report except waiting for Area Manager to call so hopefully she will today  
Can I ask::
What are we NOT allowed to do after ET?...
Have a good day girls


----------



## oscar13

Hello Jenni!! You aren't alone ((((()))))

Sorry for extended absence but I have been suffering terribly with awful headaches for days......thankfully I have woken today with no sign, FC that's the back of them.

I'm afraid I haven't had a chance to read back and catch up yet but will do so soon x

Jenni, after ET I pretty much carried on as normal.....went back to work, lifted anything I would normally lift (within reason), took the dog for plenty of long walks etc. I avoided any foods you would have to avoid if pregnant, I also did my best to avoid cleaning chemicals etc (and still doing that as best I can). I was also told to avoid sex (not sure if that's a general thing or down to my rubbish cervix) and no pilates!

Hope everyone has a wonderful day and look forward to catching up. P.S. missed ya xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Hello girls. 

Love the poem Jenni! 
I have toothache now. The lucky stick didn't work  

I was meant to get up early and I've just noticed I'm 5 minutes late! Oops. Better go. Will be back later


----------



## mogg77

Morning! Nice to see you Oscar! Sorry about your headaches! I've been getting more than normal too, but nothing debilitating , just annoying. 
Jenni we're here!!  yes I have paid Mr tax man a small fortune the last few years so am definitely able to get the basic maternity pay, also housing benefit , I am literally going to be a single mum on benefits for a while- don't tell the daily mail! 
I also carried on normally after et, I flew the same day, avoided lifting anything heavy, tried to have regular walks with mutt to keep blood flow going, accidentally bought loads of soft cheese, had to give it away  
And was told to avoid public baths and spas for three months. Which I think is unique to my clinic!
Ustoget how about homemade lollies? Smoothie and yoghurt ones would be lush! 
Have a nice day girls, kazzeee hope toothache improves   toothaches the Worst!


----------



## oscar13

Morning Moggs and Kazzzee! 

My memory is rubbish......did I just mention no baths (unless they are quite cool) after ET (or in early pregnancy)?? Apparently you should avoid anything that raises your body temp xx


----------



## jenni01

Yay!!! 
Civilisation!!....I'm not alone!! I have friends!! 

Oscar:: Oh god sorry you've been getting bad heads....but hopefully that's it now and you can at least start to enjoy being preggers!! 
When is your next scan?
Thanks for saying what you did after ET....I just really like my little cleaning job I've took on but I knew the whole chemicals thing would be an issue....plus it involves some major hovering and they have the heating on so I work up a healthy but not so sexy sweat!! 
No sex is an easy one tbh as I really cant be bothered anymore...well sometimes its quicker to do it than to argue about it!! 

Kazzee::: Hun...poor little hun 
Toothache now!!....the only thing I think is that when you do your tx that it has to work cos you've had such a run of bad luck!
Try not to let it all get on top of you.... 

Filthy::: I bet you've already downloaded the new book eh!! so we expect to hear nothing from you for at least a week whilst you read up on Mr Grey and then punish your poor DH for the naughty boy he is!!


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: I posted at the same time as you so I missed you!!! sorry 
Hello Moggs and Mini Moggs 
I've heard of the swimming thing and the hot baths.....but like you I will miss soft cheese 
Love dragging green grapes in full fat philli with a large glass of white wine!! 
You get what you're entitled to....will you get the Healthy Start vouchers?
I get loads of them on the checkouts from women..
Do you not get a tax return as well?
Don't worry about getting help....you deserve it....not like those who just milk the system!!


----------



## ustoget

Just a quickly as back to work today boooo

Jenni I made a list over the months I was in limbo land and here it is for u my lovely .. I didn't do everything but tried as much as I could..,

IVF

Pre transfer
Audio relaxation
Laugh
Relax/meditate/yoga
Not aerobic excercise 
Lots fresh air and brisk walking x 3 times per week
Rest early nights
Accupunture lower fsh 
Anti inflammatory detox
Avoid all nasty chemicals, bpa etc
Limit sitting in one place - as restricts blood flow 

Eat
Loads water
Only one decaf green tea per day
2 portions full fat diary
Lots protein (salmon, prawns, chicken, white fish, eggs, lentils, chickpea, beans, nuts, quinoa, dairy)
Eat 2 portions red, yellow, orange and green veg with some good fat peppers, tomatoes, Tom purée, butternut squash, sw. Pot, mango, papaya, spinach, dark greens(spinach & eggs best)
Eat 1 portion cruciferous veg per day to help metabolise oestrogen (broccoli, cabbage, Brussels, watercress, cauliflower, rocket) M&y brollies twice the amount of glucosolinates!
If on clexane or heparin to not exceed this although spinach is ok
Try seaweed (not more than 3 portions of on thyroid medication)
Not grapefruit



Start stems 
Protein powder with milk - result
Keep lower back & abdomen warm up to transfer 
Visualisation - positive thinking 
Relaxation techniques
Tai chi
accupunture around egg col
Pineapple core start day before transfer at room temp 3-4 days
Brazil nuts


transfer
Wear orange
Avoid perfumes chemical eg at transfer 
Accupunture before and after transfer 
Take 2-3 days off work (gentle walk after day 4)


After transfer
Rest quietly between 5-7pm when kidneys are active 
Avoid sex, heavy lifting, strenuous exercise, housework, sunbathing, saunas, swimming, hot baths
Visualise 15mins per day
Accupunture 8 days after transfer
No heat on area
No essential oils
Meditate
Laugh lots
Lay on left side
Walk & be active
Warm feet warm uterus
Soft dance and sing to fav tune/Make plans/keep busy
Hot pack on feet not abdominal
Take progesterone /gestone

Eat
Like pregnant 
Only warm foods not raw veggies 
Avoid - really spicy foods & raw garlic

Result
Stop protein- check supplements


----------



## jenni01

Ustoget::: Thank you sooooo much!!  
How sweet of you to put all that down....how considerate and thoughtful...(not like the others!!)  
That is really informative but one question?
Why wear orange??
P.s...(only messing girls you where lovely writing what you wrote!!)


----------



## mogg77

Ustoget that's an amazing list  You've done some serious research! I did eat Brazil's and pineapple now I think of it. And no perfume. Wear orange is a new one on me- what's the thinking with it? I also read a fertility specialist said to have a glass of red wine to relax that night so I thought- I can do that! 

Jenni actually I am overpaying taxman at the minute on my dds, I realised a while back but I am letting it stand like a type of money in the bank thing so should get a few hundred as a boost when I get round to doing my return properly.


----------



## jenni01

Moggs I don't no what your pay is like and I wouldn't be so intrusive but remember my DH is Self Employed and his accountant got him 4k back in May...
It may be worth enquiring so at least you have some security for you and mini mogg..xx


----------



## oscar13

Ooooo I ate nuts (brazils, walnuts and almonds) and seeds (sunflower, pumpkin, flaxeed) every day, lots of beetroot and a couple of glasses of red wine between EC and ET to improve blood flow to uterus xxx


----------



## Kieke

jenni - you make me laugh! I'm sitting here giggling away at my desk in my boring open plan office... My manager just looked at me lol He must think I truly enjoy my job! 

ustoget - that's one impressive list! 
Most things I'm aware of but haven't done everything strictly the same... 
Can you please expand on the pineapple subject, when and how much did you actually drink? I find it very confusing. 
And no aerobic in the lead up to treatment either? Interesting. 

However, I did become slightly obsessed with the orange thing! Orange is feng shui’s colour of fertility, apparently an uplifting colour. 
I could not find anything orange so ended up buying lots of white underwear and dyed it orange myself! I also purchased gemstones (rose quartz and moon stones). My DH thought I'd proper lost the plot haha
I also took the no perfume/deodorant very serious... 

Fifty - you were right about the small weight gain, off already! Proper in the zone at the moment, my muscles are killing me!

Feeling very positive at the moment. Probably also because it more than likely we will be able to free up enough money by remortgaging so there will be money for a couple more rounds if need be.
Slightly freaked out by all the money commitments but you only life once! 

Hugs for everyone xx


----------



## oscar13

Hi Kieke! The pineapple is because it contains bromelain (pineapple makes me sick so I read up on it to see if there was an alternative for me). You can buy this as a supplement from Holland and Barrett or similar. It is supposed to help with implantation but from what I read it should only be taken from EC to ET ad it can cause contractions!

Hope this helps x


----------



## oscar13

Well ladies, you can be the very first to hear my news (seeing as my OH isn't up yet as working nights)....

Results of my harmony test back and we are Low risk across the board (1:10000) so very relieved!!

We also used the test to find out sex.......we aren't sharing the info with friends and family but I know you lovely ladies will keep my secret.........it's a BOY! Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Oscar::: CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## Kieke

Oscar, so happy for you! You must be so relieved!
Congratulations, a little baby boy!! xx


----------



## ustoget

Wow congrats Oscar that's amazing.. U must be so relived and a boy that's just lovely!!

Jenni- I would love to take the credit and say I just typed it all up but I literally copy and pasted it 

Yeah pineapple helps implantation although I took from day before transfer for 5 days.. Whole pineapple cut into 5 pieces and don't eat the core if I remember right.

The orange yep as kieke said its about energy and lucky colour for fertility (kieke how keen??)

Aerobics on the lead up.. That one was from my nutritionist .. Something about your body working too hard to burn calories etc instead of doing what it needs to do to get ready for your baby making machine.. brisk walking is better to keep blood flow moving

Yep I'm just a list person.. And couldn't handle too much info and remembering when I should do what.. So this way I could focus on each part.. Hope it can help others.


----------



## kazzzee

First of all - thanks for sharing *Oscar* - do you mean you told us before OH  bet you were desperate to share it with someone  And I'm so glad the test came back ok for you. Xx

*Mogg* you are definitely owed all the money you can get out of the system. You paid it in! Will you take much maternity leave?

*Jenni* still waiting to hear from M? It would be funny if rather than the supermarket we were referring to M from James Bond. I will hence forth think of you as a Bond girl 

*Kieke* & *Ustoget* I had better start looking for orange clothes then! Easy Jet uniform anyone?

*Ustoget* that is an amazing list - I've added it to my cycle notes. I'm still struggling with sugar though. Perhaps that's the reason why I have to go to the dentist!!!

I've got an appointment to go to the dentist tomorrow. Which I'm not looking forward to. Last time I went was in January and I was mid cycle and now I'm going again just as I'm about to start up.

I started panicking today that I could be starting stimming sooner than I was thinking as I feel like AF isn't far off. They said it could take three weeks from finishing the provera but others have said a week. Which could be Monday! And next week will not be an ideal week as I have a friend's wedding on the 27th and one of my colleagues is off for two weeks!

I also feel like I'm getting a cold! Just what I need.


----------



## oscar13

Yes indeed Kazzzee, you were the very first people I told even before my poor OH (just don't tell him that)!! Thank you all. Xx

Now you have mentioned it I can just imagine Jenni as a Bond girl

Jenni, how did you get on today?

Moggs and Ustoget are you finding out sex or staying team yellow? X

Kazzzee, hope all goes well at Dentist and that cold doesn't rear its ugly head. Are we keeping our fingers crossed AF doesn't arrivevthos time?

Cloudy, filthy, Kieke et al, hope everyone is well? Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi.

What a day! So glad it's my weekend now!

See I told you kieke! Me on the other hand has been pigging out all week!! 

I can't stop I have so much to do and such a busy weekend!

Big hugs and waves to everyone! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee::: I feel like I want to come over and protect you from everything!!
You poor little sausage  
If you do start stimming soon that's a good thing hun!!.... that means you're actually on your way 
Good luck at the dentist and don't bite his finger off!!

Oscar::: Oooh we're honored that we know something others don't!! 

Filthy::: Such a busy bunny!!

Haha!!... I wish I was a Bond Girl!!... I'm more like Patsy off Absolutely Fabulous!!... but with dark hair!!
Yes I heard back from the big boss lady!!
I'm meeting with her and the big boss man next Friday at 10am!!!
Eeeek!!... I'll be fine...I'm nervous but I'll be OK!!


----------



## mogg77

Aw Oscar that's lovely! And great news about the test  yes I will find out, whether I'm able to hold on till the 20 week scan remains to be seen!
Ustoget I actually don't own a single orange item of clothing now I think of it! I would of had to follow kiekes lead- kieke did you not have any leftover queens/kings day stuff - nice orange curly wig or cowboy hat !
Kazzzeee poor you-I hereby forbid you to get a cold and that's that!  Good luck at dentist x
Re maternity-the plan was Mr mogg would be stay at home daddy , so having to rethink but I'm damned if I'm going to work my bum off to pay another lady to look after my baby after all the years trying- I want to enjoy it-I'll  take as long as I can feasibly afford then go back a few mornings a week.
Best of luck Jenni! Remember you're being perfectly reasonable  wanting to provide for yourself and not doing anything wrong at all!


----------



## ustoget

U girls make me laugh 😂



Kazzee I'm struggling with sugar too now.. Once u have a taste it has u.. Eating an Easter egg as we spk. Hope your cold goes away and that your af comes at a good time.

Oscar- nope we are not finding out.. Well that's the plan anyway whether we break on scan day I don't know. As for 'yellow' well I love yellow but not for clothes I am a designer after all.. So will be all white and natural until we know.
Managed to change my consultant yesterday to a really good one that was reccomeded to me and... I have started to feel them move!!! Not kick obviously but lots and lots of fluttering and tingling 

Jenni- what are u expecting/hoping comes from your meeting ?

Moggs- I can give u a quick way to work out your return if u want? I just don't know how u are staying together so well I really don't. I'm sure u will find a way to manage and yep take what u can re benefits.. That's what we pay for to help the people that's actually need it. I for one would like all my taxes to go to u  

Do u owns your own house? I can rent your drive way, loft or spare room out?


----------



## Cloudy

Just a quick quickie from me... Again - i will be getting a bad rep around here!

Oscar - lovely news about the scan, I bet it's such a relief  

Mogg - there are some brilliant charities like Turn2us (they are our local one, but there ate different ones nationally) that help you work out what you can actually claim - "every last penny" needs to be your motto when it comes to benefits because i can assure you that the tax man has that attitude, so it should be the same in reverse!

Jen - glad you have an appointment, give them hell  

Kazzzee - Im sure i normally bleed 3-5 days after provera  

Ustoget - you eat what you like honey, if you crave it you need it (that's my theory for life!)    

Fifty - have a nice long weekend  

Keike - I have a dress with orange flowers so always try to wear that on days when I know one of my lovely FFs have ec/et/otd etc. Although as it goes I think I'm going to keep my toenails orange - with varnish, not with some kind of fungus    

Everyone else - hello, loads of love and gentle hugs to those who need it!  

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Goodness this orange thing completely bypassed me and seems it's common knowledge! Cloudy so sweet to think of you wearing your lucky fertility dress for friends! And thanks girls, for all your advice! I actually have an accountant to help me- I tattoo him in exchange for doing my return! And ustoget no I rent unfortunately- there is a company that'll rent out your camper for you which I thought about  but I just couldn't bear the thought of a bunch of idiots wrecking my pride and joy- and Mr mogg would kill me! 
Ustoget I can't believe you're  feeling flutters! I can't wait! Have cracked and bought a Doppler tho'....


----------



## ustoget

Me too Moggs,  it's amazing !!!
I love the deals u got gonna on, your like a gangster but a tatto gun instead of bullets.. U can get what ever u want with that thing lol


----------



## mogg77

Ooh that makes me sound all cool! My colleagues the nuts at it, she's swapped for her house decorating, new alloys, studio electrics doing, tiling, and a French bulldog pup! 
Night girls- sat here trying to watch better call Saul but can't concentrate and the mutt keeps farting then wagging his tail! Xx


----------



## ustoget

Omg I didn't know that had started.. Breaking bad was amazing


----------



## ustoget

Can't find it on sky !!??  U downloaded or Netflix ?


----------



## mogg77

Netflix  yeah breaking bad was the best


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
I hope that everyone is well today and full of the joys of summer and embracing the beauty that is...........
Oh what crxp!!  
Morning loves....hope you're all sitting with a cuppa and are as happy as possible on this sorry excuse for a summer!! 

Moggs:::Ustoget:::Oscar::: I really love your updates about your bumps 
I know that you are all a little apprehensive about saying stuff to us but personally I LOVE IT!! 
It must be a really weird sensation when you feel the move!!

Cloudy::: We know you're lurking in the back ground hun!! but some times you should take your Moderator hat off and just "get down" with the girls 

Kazzee:: I hope that it goes well at the dentist today!!
Filthy::: Have a wonderful day speed racing!! don't forget the smelly tree 
Pixie::: Hope you're OK hun 
SFG::: Is MIA?? 
Kieke::: Did you sort the card out?

Moggs::: I agree with Ustoget....I visions of all types of people lined up ready to exchange their "good" for a tattoo!!
Farmer:: " I will give you a sheep for a tattoo of my sheep dog".
Butcher:: " I will give you sausages for a tattoo of a knife".

So schnuckums....have a good day whatever you're all doing and be safe 
Big Hello to everyone else..xx


----------



## oscar13

Morning Jenni, my fellow early riser!! Always love your messages as the way to start my day xx

Happy Fridays ladies, I hope it is a good to start to a wonderful weekend for you all xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning ladies 

Thanks Jenni- just heading to gym with dh then off to where the fun starts! 

I'm going to be Nicole scherzinger to my Lewis Hamilton... Although my dh is wayyyyyy better looking than Lewis  

Xx


----------



## kazzzee

I'm like a wounded soldier right now. Went to sleep before 10pm last night because I felt so ill and fluey. Woke up at about 2am with chest pains like I have never experienced before! It felt like there was an immense amount of pressure in my chest, a lot of pain, I had a hot sweat, was incredibly thirsty. Then it went away, came back briefly, and went away again. It was impossible to find a position that was comfortable while it was happening - but there was no pain anywhere else (apart from the tooth). I'm now worried that it's connected to the buserelin and that the doctor may tell me to stop taking it. I'm going to get myself an appointment anyway. It was pretty scary when it happened and I don't want it to happen again. Been freaking out about what it could mean  all that with the toothache too! 

I promise I'll go to the doctors. If OH had been here last night he'd have taken me to casualty I reckon


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee:: Oh hun you need to call your clinic and tell them about the chest pain....I know you don't want to delay anything but if it's causing side effects (although it may not but you must check) then they will have an alternative that you can take..
Please call your GP as well and get in to see him...
I know you're trying to be strong and to "muster" on but your health is so important 
Be careful for god's sake and if you have another funny turn call 999...


----------



## ustoget

Oh god Kazzee what next!! 
That sounds horrible, defo call your clinic and maybe 101 non emergency line and spk to a gp if it comes back.. They are really good!

Filthy - where u going neat did I must?  Sorry to break the bad news but nicole and Lewis have split up.. He's with Kendal Jenner now


----------



## kazzzee

I've seen the doctor. She is sending me for an ECG and blood tests but I don't think she is too worried as my heart rate was fine and everything seemed normal. She wonders if it's anxiety related, but it seems odd that anxiety would cause such symptoms while sleeping. That's why she's sending me for the tests. One of the blood tests is for magnesium so I wonder if the Epsom salt baths are responsible- not that I had one last night. I'm on my way to the dentist and then to the hospital for the blood tests (they will have to book me in for the ECG).


----------



## kazzzee

Just finished at the dentist the good news is I don't need a filling. The bad news is that over brushing has caused the gum to recede a bit and expose the nerves so I have to try with sensodine for a bit. Now on the way to the hospital for blood tests. Not sure how long I'll have to wait for ECG could be weeks... What a day!


----------



## oscar13

Oh Kazzee my love, it never rains but it pours!! Sending massive hugs (((())))s


----------



## mogg77

Oh kazzee poor you! Mr mogg had to take magnesium due to low levels, as it can affect heart function apparently? Hope you can get all this sorted soon and start feeling better! Xx


----------



## kazzzee

The more I read about panic attacks the more I wonder if that's what it was. I've never had one. *Fifty*, what was it like when you had yours the other day? I don't know though, it seems odd that it would start while I was sleeping.

Alternatively it could be connected to the Epsom salt baths is been having for the cyst - it's magnesium and one of the blood test is for magnesium.

I'm just really tired now


----------



## Kieke

Ustoget - I actually dreamt about colouring more nickers orange last night! 
Keen and a bit sad haha  
Interesting about the aerobics thing, some information is so conflicting. I think we just all have to pick our own things and do what we feel is best.
I'm not much of a walker, well I am but don't like walking on my own and DH has a mobility problem so can't join me.

Mogg - defo make sure you get the perks and benefits checked out. You deserve everything you can get!
Well I do have some orange football shirts come to think of it and I have a gorgeous orange dress which doesn't fit at the moment... Can you imagine me rolling up with an orange wig and hat?  
Maybe I should just do that for the fun factor!
Wow, a tattoo artist, how cool!

Jenni - Hope you are keeping the stress levels down! Are you taking an union rep with you next week?
Yes the card is on its way but I don't know how much credit they gave me! 
Meeting with financial advisor went also well - if all goes according to plan I don't have to worry for paying for a couple more round if need be... 

kazzzee - so sorry to hear you are poorly. Hope you get some answers soon. Sending you hugs xx  
I have the same issue with my gums, I either don't brush enough or too much/hard! I can't win.

Oscar - I feel privileged you shared the news with us first!

Ustoget - hhhmmm chocolate! How great you are feeling the butterflies!  

Cloudy - how lovely of you to wear your orange flowery dress for all of us!
I wanted to paint my nails orange as well - gel toes - but obviously am not allowed to have any kind of varnish when I go in for EC/ET.

Fifty - what are you like! You go and enjoy the gym.


----------



## ustoget

Poor u Kazzee.. After the last month or so I have had I believe anxiety can cause a lot of symptoms.. Maybe u had a bad dream in the night and it triggered it!? I'm having an egg on Monday too as heart rate was 120 all last week.. Ecg buddies .. Not that that's the best kinda of buddies to be lol
Hope your feeling better.. Are u taking the day of to sleep and relax.. If not u should !!!

Kieke - haha dreaming of orange knickers lol.. My best group I was on here last year is where I heard about it and we all went abit orange mad.. Maybe a scarf or something.. Although would love to hear the reaction of the wig!

Oscar- how's that little baby boy of you're doing.. Any names yet?


----------



## kazzzee

We can all buy this tasteful orange scarf from Amazon, just £2.49 + 50p postage 

Plain Chiffon Scarf Lovely Colour (Orange) https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B00JBGD3AI/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_BrbHvbB6P16PS

Essential Limboland uniform 

/links


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget I think I was in such a panic from the pain it was impossible to say what came first the panic or the pain, if you know what I mean. I definitely don't remember if I'd had a bad dream... I don't know how long I'll have to wait for the ECG - they would have done it at the surgery but the girl who does it is on holiday for three weeks. Nice to be ECG buddies though


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi

Kazzeee - my lovely I'm sorry you are suffering too. Anxiety can cause all sorts of symptoms but I felt like I couldn't breathe and everything spinning..however when I was younger and used to suffer all the time it felt like I was having a heart attack. So your symptoms could definitely be anxiety related. We are going through a lot and infertility has an awful impact on us. Mine haven't been so bad and not had a big one since last time however I know when I'm on edge so I try to keep occupied or put some music on.... 

Ustoget- ha ha yes they did split   I just couldn't think of any racing driver with a hot woman by his side!! Dh had a morning of driving super cars round a race track. It's been knackering!! I've been stood in the freezing cold taking pics and filming him. It's been good! How have you been? Glad to read the buns are cooking nicely!!

Kieke- I've been shopping today and bought some funky new gym pants! Can't wait to wear them tomorrow!! They haven't got orange in them though! Hope you are keeping up with the fitness! 

Oscar- a little boy! How lovely! So happy for you! 

Moggs- hope the Doppler isn't permanently attached!!

Cloudy- how's things my dear? 

Hi to anyone I've missed!

Afm- not sure what I told you!! But they cocked up at the hospital and been lost in the system. I've got hold of the op co ordinators number who apparently was trying to ring me last week (I don't answer to blocked numbers) and because I didn't answer didn't put me on the current list for ops. So
I have to keep waiting. I've told her to put me on the next one without asking and just let me know when the op is! How unbelievably disorganised is this system!! I've also got my results from Drs from bloods I had done, liver, thyroid, sugars, blood count fine. But she forgot to check my hormones!!!! So have to wait now til my next af!! My faith in these people is at its lowest! 

Been shopping after our little eventful morning. 


Anyways throwing a family BBQ tomorrow but the weather is poop!! So it may be a BBQ where it's all cooked on the cooker instead and we all huddle in the living room!!

Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Just when you think it can't get any worse, if tooth ache and chest pains aren't enough, now I've just heard that my godfather has died! I haven't seen a lot of him over the years, more when I was little, but it's sad and it's a funeral I'll be going to potentially right in the middle of stimming. This is looking like very bad timing if I am stimming in the next two weeks - one wedding and one funeral! It could be a film!


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning to the most beautiful women ever!!! both inside and out!!!  
Kazzee:::   
Oh my goodness!!...I'm lost for words!! (highly unusual!)...You poor thing...you're going through so very much right now 
I'm sorry about your Godfather 
Keep a hold of the strength that you have and keep going....that's all I can say except that also your body seems to be telling you that you need to chill out!!.....on Sunday why not switch off your phone, mobile, laptop etc.....and just have a veggie day infront of the telly 

Filthy::: I'm so glad you and your DH had a lovely day!! and I hope it stay's dry for your BBQ today 
Massive Hello to everyone else 
Well girl's I took the initiative yesterday and changed the Hotel in Brno!!
Yes the idea that it maybe a nudey hotel has been playing on my mind!! plus I'm a bit of a clean freak so I was a bit obsessive about how the rooms looked dated!!....(dirty?)
Soooo pleased I did....it's a little hotel with 15 rooms but it looks lovely inside!!!.....modern and clean!!
It's £57 more for the week but for peace of mind it will be worth it!!
I also bit the bullet and sent them a lovely email saying how it's my partners first time away and we're coming over to hopefully make our family etc...
Anyway I got a really nice email back in broken English saying:
"We will make your stay happy 100% we look forward to meeting you!"
Ah how sweet 

Have a good day my loves


----------



## kazzzee

That's so lovely Jenni, I hope that the hotel is perfect for you both and that hubby enjoys his first trip away from the UK - passports all ready? Will you have time to see much of the place. We've been to Prague which is lovely, but I imagine not really close enough to Brno for a day trip. I recommend Google translating some useful phrases on your phone so you can show them to the locals when you are lost for words  

I was worrying again in the early hours (luckily no chest pains)  about starting stimming and whether the ARGC would be so full on I wouldn't be able to go to the funeral or to the wedding, and I decided that what will be will be. I'll work around it. There's no point fretting about things you have no control over. I just need to relax into it. I may have to very soon because I'm sure AF is at the doorstep and will be here very soon. And when that happens it migh be all systems go. Do I need to just stop worrying about timings, I've waited long  enough!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - like the thought of us all wearing orange scarfs!
How are you feeling today?
So sorry to hear about your bereavement, when it rains it pours. Hoping you can keep it all together.  

Fifty - oh yes the fitness is going well! Did some circuit training last night and ran 5K at parkrun this morning. Have you tried your local parkrun?
I can imagine you are not a happy bunny after the hospital cocked up again! And your Dr for that matter! 
BBQ sounds nice. It was grim here today but typically it's only now picking up! Not so sure about tomorrow but I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

jenni - I must have missed the nude hotel saga   but I think you made the right choice by the sounds of it.

I had a chat about my diet with a 'wellness coach' yesterday. I thought I was having a healthy diet but I guess I was wrong on some points... as it turns out I include almost no dairy products (unless you count cheese.... well I am Dutch after all  ) and hardly no protein! It was a big eye opener so I'm going to try to change things around. Ordered some protein powder to have at least a shake a day to help with the protein intake.

Enjoy the weekend lovelies xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi kieke!

Scuse the typing as a little tipsy but try to get your protein from your diet instead of shakes. You know
Your body can only process 30g of protein at a time. The rest is wasted. 

I eat mainly peanut butter, cottage cheese, fish, chicken, eggs, lean meats, lentils, Greek yoghurt for the protein intake. 

I used to drink a shake a day plus weight training/
Exercise and my
Weight wasn't coming off. Since
Stopping the protein shakes losing weight again. My friend who is a body builder said my dirt is so
Good I do not need the shakes. So look at your diet first. Any advice pm me xxx

BBQ was a right laugh but home alone now. I haven't eaten for a
Week!!! 

Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

I have eaten for
A
Week!!!!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

And well done on the fitness! Very impressed. X


----------



## Kieke

Fifty - sorry, I misread, thought the BBQ was tomorrow! Glad you had a good time. We still need to have our dinner but I've prepped it this afternoon.
I mainly bought the shakes to extra increase protein whilst stimming. It's the wey protein from MyProtein.co.uk which I've had before. 25 grams protein per serving. Was told yesterday to aim for 100 grams of protein per day but it will be a challenge to get to that to say the least.
I'm planning on having more eggs, chicken/turkey, tuna, pulses/lentils and cottage cheese. Big fan of almond butter - just ordered another 1 kg tub! 

Enjoy your tipple! xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Ok that's good! Also when we stim at Argc they want you to drink 1litre of milk per day from 1st day of stimming. I drank skimmed but can be any milk x


----------



## kazzzee

*Kieke/Fifty* I'm looking for all sorts of ways to up my protein that allow for the fact that I can't stomach milk/dairy. As I mentioned before I got some hemp seed from Holland & Barrett - apparently 10 grams protein for 30g seeds 

Sounds like the BBQ was good *Fifty* - so I take it you didn't have to huddle around the cooker in the kitchen?


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
I hope everyone is well today!!!
You're all very good with your diets!!
I don't eat crxp but I feel slightly inadequate when I read what you're all doing!!
But I do drink a lot of milk so I will credit myself for that!!
I over indulged in "grape juice!!" yesterday!!
So I'm planning a day of...erm nothing!!
Plenty of fluids, paracetamol and then Roast Chicken dinner!!
Have a good day everyone!!! 
Kieke ::: Yes we are looking forward to going away cos it's his first time!!
He's actually downloaded a translator app already!!... thats his contribution so far!!!
Filthy::: How's your head!!!


----------



## kazzzee

We're taking my dad out for Sunday lunch lunch today as it's Father's Day. It got me thinking - Mother's Day is so hard for us girls, for obvious reasons (and especially for me as I've lost my mum) but I think it's easy to forget our fellas who want to be fathers. Hopefully next year they will be. And a special shout out to Mr Moggs who would have been a great stay at home daddy if he'd not been taken from Our Moggs xxx

So here's a Father's Day wish that out fellas get to be fathers by next Father's Day - or at least be on the way to being daddies.


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee ::: OMG!!!... that post was so bloody lovely 
You're so right in,what you've said!!....BRAVO!!  
I lost my Dad 12yrs ago and still think of him!!
He's actually in the Mersey!!...don't worry it's just where his ashes where scattered!!
But I wave when I see it on the telly!!

Moggs::: Thinking of you and Mini Mogg today


----------



## Fiftyshades34

That's lovely  Kazzeee. We had a really nice day for Father's Day yesterday. No huddling in the kitchen it actually turned out quite nice! 

Protein is really easy to up. A chicken breast or fish will really up it quickly than you realise! 

For ladies that can eat diary there is a new Icelandic yoghurt out called skyr and the protein content is really good!

Jenni- my head is fine. I actually got an early night and drank lemon water before bed.  Going to eat some breakfast and then we are going to do our classes! 

Have a good day everyone x


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies, sorry I'm quiet again but the headaches are back with a vengence!

However, I just popped on and saw Kazzzee's message and it made me have a little cry! Really hope father's day is special for us all next year. 

I'll raise a glass of fizzy water to Mr Moggs  over dinner!

So so hope everyone's dreams come true soon xxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee what a lovely message! Made me cry as well!

Sending you extra love today Moggs   

Fifty I was just about to buy some Skyr today! Just had some strawberries with quark for breakfast. Checked the label and quark has 10 gram protein per 100 ml so very good me thinks! 
Should do some exercise as well... might do a quick 30 mins at home.

Oscar - sorry to hear about the headaches, I hope it settles soon! 

Happy Sunday everyone! 
xx


----------



## mogg77

Kazzzeee that was a lovely message, I'll light a candle for my sweetie today. And thanks everyone. And I hope with all my heart that all your lovely men get to be daddies soon,  this process is so hard for them too even if they don't always show it.
My lovely dad is a bit of a cynic about Father's Day ( bl**dy marketing!) but I think I'll buy him a nice ribeye for his dinner.

Sorry about your headaches Oscar, are you still working too  Would acupuncture be worth trying since you can't gobble anadin?  
And Jenni hope your 'headache' improves- that 'grape juice' can be quite potent- must be all the antioxidents! 

Love to everyone else and have a lovely day all of you....I may head to the beach


----------



## ustoget

Yep got me too.. Had to hold it together to stop blubbering !! Defo gonna be raising a glass of umm water to Mr Moggs today and praying that this time next year everyone will be out of limbo land and on there way to parenthood x
Just had to send a message to a close friend who lost her father last Christmas ( she's one of us and has held it together for so long that it's really hitting her now) 

Also last year I gave dh a Father's Day card from our unborn baby but then found out about the mmc 3 weeks later so just didn't feel right this time as brings back those memories. It's strange actually I had a really big cry in the week thinking about our baby chuckles (that's what we called him/her) and looked at the picture I took which brings all those memories back so clearly as if I was still there saying good bye but then it makes me feel guilty to the little twins. I just will ever forgot baby chuckles!!!

God Father's Day is bringing out a lot of emotions...Well now I'm getting ready to go out for lunch with my wonderful dad and be grateful he is now 7years clear of cancer. Did I tell u guys that I asked him the other day what he is most looking forward to about being a grandad. He's reply was that one night before he went for radiotherapy he had a dream that he took his grandkids to see Santa in London and was remembering his dream on the way to his treatment he thought to him self that he may never be around for that to happen and that now he is just so glad to be here and that he dream will come true. 

Ok I'm going stop now, sorry guys


----------



## ustoget

Oscar re headaches- I was signed off work for a week because they got so bad.. Tension headache at the front and in my neck. Doctor fave me soluble parcetomol which does help a little. I think the progesterone could be the cause, I'm on every other day now and don't seem to get them day I don't take it. Are u still on them ?
Also heat or ice pack on neck helps?

Do u get hayfever? I tried neti pot saline wash daily and herbal nasal block but didn't help but could help u ?

Also my heart rate is super high.

Have u check symptoms for pre-eclampsia and told your gp., don't suffer in silent x


----------



## mogg77

Goodness two lots of tears and it's not even midday!  that's so sweet of your dad ustoget, honestly, it seems fashionable to go in for a lot of man bashing these days but I love men and I don't mean that  in a rude way! I have an amazing dad and brother , Mr mogg was the most lovable person I ever met , and some completely brilliant male friends- here's to the men!


----------



## ustoget

Well said moggs.. Here's to men 🍸🎉


----------



## kazzzee

Looks like I set you all off there. Here's to our dads and our wannabe dads xxx


----------



## jenni01

Holy crap you lot keep making me cry!! 
Lots of love to all of you today


----------



## Cloudy

Hey ladies, sending you all loads of love - I'm still here lurking about in the background like a spooky loon  

Mogg - thinking of all the Mogg family today  

Oscar - sorry about the headaches, hope you are drinking plenty of water  

Jen - nudey hotel, thought that would be your cup of tea   And you do realise every time I see the Mersey on Telly now I will also be waving to your Dad!   

Ustoget - hope the ECG goes ok  

Filthy -   to the stupid hospital, really hope you get a date sorted soon  

Kieke - I'm loving your efforts with your diet. After my op I am trying to eat better and move to as much organic as I can because of the way the hormones affect endo  

Kazzzee - sorry you are going through so much at the moment. I was dreadfully i'll on busereline the last time, I ended up being off I'll for a few weeks what with the cysts and the effects and think it was the best thing I could have done. I basically spent two weeks eating super healthy, relaxing in the bath every day, and walking. It really did help and made a massive difference. I hope you feel better soon  

Everyone - sorry to the ladies/events I have missed, Ive done my best to make sure I don't miss anyone/anything, but i know I have!

Afm - trying to get all sorted for the op now. Spent the day doing DIY to get rid of the mounting tasks that will annoy me most when I sit at home all day recuperating, and done a mini makeover on the living room with accessories and pictures so it looks a bit more cheery. Plus done a big big shop (at Lidl, don't worry Jen, Im not shopping at the enemy ever again!) and got loads of juice, yogurts and fruit and things to give me a good choice of stuff and hopefully prevent any, erm, blockages after the anaesthetic!  

Lastly, thinking of everyone today  

Xxx


----------



## sfg29

Hey y'all

Hope everyone has had a lovely day and   all round!

Sorry for being MIA, had a busy week ummmm drinking grape juice   Plus it was my netball presentation evening on Friday and I kind of went a bit wild   Obviously didn't feel too great the next day and stupidly I booked my first fertility acupuncture session at 9am!   This will be my last blow out session as been feeling really guilty so DH and I have decided we're not going to drink anymore and we're going back on our healthy eating plan.  Slimming world diet also starts tomorrow so spent the day shopping for loads of lean meat, veggies and fruit.  Classes for booked for next week so hoping for a 1-2lb loss by next week - Fifty & Kieke hope you both are proud?!

Loved the acupuncture so I think I will be going twice a month in the run up to my FET and then increasing more sessions when I start my tx.  Just willing for my AF to arrive now so that I can start tracking my ovulation and book a date for my nk cells test next month.

Kazzeee - what a lovely message and sorry about what you've been going through, I hope you have a better week this week and fingers crossed you can start tx soon  

Mogg - thinking of you and Mr Mogg's family and I hope you had a lovely day at the beach today 

Fifty - I'm lost for words at your situation with the hospital.  I hope you are writing a letter of complaint?  

Oscar - sorry about the headaches, I hope they will go away soon so that you can just enjoy being pregnant.  

Ustoget - Your little story made me blub.  I looked at my DH and thought I can't wait to buy him his first Father's Day card.  FC our time is not too far away.  

Jen - I echo Cloudy, I thought a nudey hotel is right up your street    Can't believe this will be your OH first time being away!  If you do have time, I would recommend a visit to Prague and maybe if we're there at the same time we can meet up?  As to answer your earlier question, we are trying naturally in between tx as according to the docs, there is nothing to say we can't conceive naturally.  I wanted to start tracking my ovulation this month so that I can roughly tell work when I need to have time off for the biopsy next month.

Kieke - I agree with Fifty regarding protein shakes, you are much better getting your protein intake from lean meats, pulses and grains, much more tastier than those shakes.  Have you tried quinoa?  It' super healthy and nutritious and it has 14g of protein per 100g uncooked.

Cloudy - I just get exhausted reading what you've been up to!  When is your op date again?

Well I can't believe it's Monday tomorrow    I hope everyone have a fab week ahead.

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Sfg well all that grape juice is one of your five a day right  did the acupuncture help with the hangover? I think we all need a big blow out once in a while before going on the fertility diet. Speaking of which I have far too much sugar in the house and if I had any sense I'd throw it all out! 

Cloudy when is the operation? It's soon isn't it, I'm sure last time you said two weeks? Was it a lap? Are they doing some lasering? Hope it all goes well for you. It'll feel like progress   

Oscar sorry about the headaches. Have you mentioned it to your clinic/doctor? Maybe it's a common reaction and they could give you something? 

Fifty I'll try Skyr - maybe I'll be able to tolerate it where I can't manage dairy usually. 

Jenni sorry about your dad - I'm glad you have the Mersey - I think it's good to have something to connect with. I went to mum's grave the other week and picked some of the lavender growing there and it's my lucky lavender. Hopefully it will bring me luck for this cycle. 

Tooth is still killing me. Feel like asking them to pull it out even though there is nothing wrong with it! Mouth aches so much!!! 
I just feel like everything is happening at once: toothache, chest pains, hayfever (at least the cold symptoms have subsided) and stress about the things I have to do over the next couple of weeks and how they will impact on TTC if I get the go ahead. Just waiting for something else to go wrong. I do have a letter from the hospital saying I can go for an ECG at any time - I think I'll go on Tuesday as I need to get some stuff straight at work. But now I'm thinking what if AF arrives and I can't go because I have to go to ARGC - And I really need to stop worrying!!!


----------



## sfg29

I like your thinking Kazzeee!    I didn't feel too bad in the morning, just really thirsty and a little tired.  The acupuncture did help and as it was my first session we had to go through all my medical and treatment history, finding out what makes me tick - apparently I need a lot of cleansing and detoxing as she thinks I am a control freak so she's going to help me find my zen and how I can change my behaviour to ensure my worrying and controlling nature doesn't add unnecessary stress!  

I wish I could take all your problems away Kazzeee, can't believe you're having such a rough time right now.  All this stress is doing you and your oestrogen no good.  Perhaps you should go to the hospital tomorrow and get the ECG out of the way and in case your AF arrive on Tuesday?  When I had my wisdom teeth out (yes that's right, all 4 are gone but not at the same time thank god!), the surgeon recommended that I swirl my mouth with warm salty water after every meal to get rid of the bacteria left from food that can get to the exposed nerves.  Maybe you can give that a go and see if it helps?

Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
"It's a new day, it's a new life..........and I'm feeling gooood"..... 
Hope that song stays in your heads and you know the words!!

SFG::: Get back on the wagon hun!!...no more "grape juice"....we will make a united promise that we're on the straight and narrow!!.... 
Kazzee::: The only thing I can say is I hope to god that this week is as calm for you as it possibly can be       
Cloudy:: You're so good  
Well my AF's here so do forgive my lack of attention to detail!! 

Have a good day everyone


----------



## mogg77

I love that tune Jenni- I used to love the acid house version too!  
i feel quite excited on behalf of your oh! I'd love to take someone abroad who's never been! Czech is lovely so I'm sure he'll enjoy it! Is the hotel close to the clinic?

Kazzzeee you poor thing, hope you are feeling better and have an easier ride soon, so sorry to hear about your godfather. Re toothache, have you tried clove oil, also there is a topical gel in boots that is for tooth pain and I sent it to my brotherinlaw when he was in agony and he said it helped a lot. I've had terrible trouble myself with toothache in the past and it really is the worst, it takes over your whole head!

Sfg good luck on health drive- my colleague had amazing success on slimming world, over four stone, she is also starting IVF soon, her third so hoping the weight loss helps. And it's good to bow out of drinking with a hangover, you can focus on that feeling to help stay on the wagon!

Cloudy best of luck on the op and a quick recovery 

Afm I woke up in a quandary , I want babba to have Mr moggs lovely Irish surname, and he was also adamant about an Irish passport, ( best passport in the world to have! Apparently!) as is grandad in Ireland- which I am happy about, but now I'm thinking it may be problematic travelling? 
So then I thought double barrelled but frankly my surnames cr*p and also his already starts Mc- so it just sounds cumbersome- just wish we'd got round to marrying would be so much simpler! Maybe mine as a middle name  what to do!


----------



## Cloudy

Mogg - thanks honey. Just a thought but could you change your name by deed poll and have your surname as a middle name and McMogg as your surname and then baby Mogg could do the same? My Uncle had an Irish passport and used to moan like crazy - he got stopped every time he went through customs - though that was the 80s/90s when people were IRA paranoid   

Jen - what hotel are you in now? I was looking at that Eco-spa place that's a few miles out of the city but has a free shuttle. I thought we might think about having a few days in different places - either that or the whole 2 weeks in an apartment... Or decisions decisions and I don't even know we are going yet     Hope AF isn't being too evil  

Kazzzee - yes Thursday for a lap and hyst and possibly laser anything that's easy to treat: any on my bowel, bladder, kidneys, liver, diaphragm and i will need to go to a specialist in Oxford. Sorry your pain is still bad - did you book in for your ECG? Sorry you have so much going on  

Sfg - I hope you enjoyed your big blow out though! Good luck with your health kick!

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg I like cloudy's idea. Change your name by deed poll and then you and baby can share the same name and it will give you the connection to Ireland that you want. My friend in the States did something similar. 

Cloudy good luck for Thursday I'll be thinking of you. I hope it helps. If anything the fact that someone's been inside should give you peace of mind. At some point in this process I'm probably going to have to have another lap, but for now I'm just hoping for the best. 

Jenni you do pick the best tunes  

I'm still suffering terribly from the toothache. I had soup for lunch and dinner and still ended up in pain. One of the girls I was talking to at works wonders if it's also stress related because she says she has trouble with the nerve near her wisdom tooth and it's always really painful when she is stressed. I've made an appointment to go back to the dentist tomorrow morning. Then I can go to the hospital for the ECG as I have a letter now that says just to pop in at any time. 

Also, I have to tell you about a terrifying dream I had. I 'woke up' and there was a person in my room trying to kill me - looked like the character in the goonies with the weird teeth. I jumped out of bed and in my panic decided the best thing to do was climb out of the window. I woke up beside the window - luckily the table stopped me getting any closer. I keep thinking what if I'd sleep walked out of the window! That's almost more scary than the dream was! I had to go back to sleep with the light on!m

I'm really not myself at the moment!!!


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee... You need to take some time of work. Honestly the best thing I did this time around was tAke off the 2weeks leading up to egg collection. Just to do nothing, sleep in, concentrate on the task at hand and yourself.. Could you not get so To sign u off for a while? J think we don't realised how much this all effects us until we take a time out 

Moggs- not sure what j would do, on one hand I would want my child to have my name to stop questions but on the other hand the questions might be nice.. So u can always talk and remember Mr Moggs. As for the passport I don't know about that but I'm sure you will figure it out traveling if that's what u want.couldn't u still get a British passport ?

Cloudy- good luck Thursday yay progress 
I felt so much better after my hysto, just felt all good and clean and ready !!!

Sfg- I'm also a slimming world fan. Good luck and yep your turn is just around the corner x

Sorry can't type any more and completely horizontal with one eye closing as we spk but love to all


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 
Ok so we're liking the song's....ok let's see if you can get this one::
" Lets dance....put on your red shoes and dance the blues.....lets dance to the song they're playing on the radio...." 
Moggs::: I see your quandary about Mini Moggs' name but it's a nice quandary!!
I agree with Cloudy's idea tbh...
Either way when Mini Mogg pops out!! there's going to be so much love that will be surrounding him/her that all that will matter is that he/she knows of how wonderful a Daddy he/she has looking over him or her 
I know what you're saying about DH going away for the first time and I am so excited for him plus his passport came yesterday so he say's he's a grown up now!!....(never going to happen!!)
I think I'll have to buy an adult set of reigns for when he's at the airport cos he's soooo excited about going on a plane!!
The new hotel isn't far from the clinic and there's trams and taxis so we'll be fine......just so long as he get's to go to the Adidas shop he'll be happy!!

Cloudy:: It's the "Arte Hotel" in Brno....it doesn't look much from the outside but the inside looks clean and modern and for the two of us including brekkie it's £290...
I know I have said it before but I hope you don't come over cos you've got your BFP but I also would love to see you there and we could go for dinner etc!!
In fact what the hell EVERYONE should come over and we could have our meeting in Brno!! 

Kazzee::: I absolutely agree 100% with Ustoget that you need some time off work.....your poor body is run down and needs to recharge 
And please don't take this the wrong way but to have a dream that vivid tells me that your mind is so stressed out right now 
Please hun....take some time off work and just chill out  

SFG:::: It's only 101 days until 1st October!!!!!   
GET IN!!!....COME ON!!!...LET'S HAVE IT!!!! 

Big massive hello to all our other amazing, fantastic and gorgeous girls


----------



## mogg77

Morning! Jenni PLEASE get him some adult reigns- and one of those scooty suitcases that look like animals!! 

Kazzzeee I totally agree, sign yourself off for a bit, in the scheme of things none of it will matter in a few months and your colleagues will be fine I'm sure, but what you're doing here concerns the rest of your life and means the world to you. I hope you get a lock on that window! Is sleepwalking something you've done much before? 
Regarding dreams though I also had a super vivid one last week of a zombie apocalypse !! Honestly, it could of been a movie apart from all the gaping plot holes!! I don't even watch walking dead!

Thanks for your suggestion ladies about the name- deed poll was something I had considered, will have to run it by his dad I guess if that's something I want to do- I was always looking forward so much to taking his name, it also goes perfectly with mine which is very Gaelic too! Maybe I can get dual nationality for the passport? Mr mogg was adamant about it, he travelled Asia for years and years and swore it was the best for getting waved through with a smile on difficult borders!  

Weather looks glorious and I've a day off! Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## kazzzee

Thank you all for caring. You are a lovely bunch. 

I've been to the dentist (saw his wife this time) and she is thinking that maybe the pain is caused by a dying nerve in one of my teeth - apparently it's very close to a filling so it may be that the filling has aggravated it. They are going to see if they can remove the nerve on Thursday morning and have given me antibiotics. They still aren't really sure what the cause is but I'm so desperate now I'd happily let them take all my teeth out if I thought it would help! 

I'm on my way to have the ECG - regardless of the outcome I will take your advice and take some time off work. Perhaps from next week. I'll speak to my manager later today.


----------



## Kieke

sfg - I love quinoa and eat it a lot! Will use the shakes in 'case of emergency' and as a top up whilst stimming.
And very proud of your fitness efforts! Which classes did you book? 

kazzzee - that Skyr stuff is delish! I hope you like it! It's also great in smoothies.
Glad you went to see the dentist. Fingers crossed the ECG will be fine and I think some time off is definitely in order!
Look after yourself  

Mogg I also like Cloudy's idea regarding the name. I can imagine it's a difficult one but you have some time to make up your mind.
Enjoy your day off!

jenni - I will have that song stuck in my head for the rest of the day! 

Only half day for me, off to the clinic this afternoon to sign all the consent forms - again! I can't believe they make you do that each time.
I also have to pay which will hurt...   and I can pick up my meds for the first 8 days of stimms! It's all coming closer now! Just hope they don't want me to come back in between again to go over the meds. I'm sure I can figure it all out...
Scratch planned for 2nd July and than it's waiting for AF to arrive around 10th July!

Hope you all have a lovely day xx


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke if I do get to start stims when AF arrived I think we might be cycle buddies! 

ECG was all ok. So I reckon it must be stress related.


----------



## jenni01

Moggs::: Oh my god I love the idea of the little suitcase   
My blokes surname is McNally...and if we have a girl she'll be "Bonnie McNally and if it's a boy "Donovan McNally ".... I prefer "Jack" because he got Donovan from the programme "Ray Donovan "...
What names are you planning??...

Kazzee ::: That's good news about the ECG....maybe go to your Dr and get a sick note if that will help work cos you do need a rest 

Kieke ::: How exciting!!!!.... the downside of course is having to pay out all the money!!
But YAY!!!... you're on your way


----------



## kazzzee

Got a plan in order for the next few weeks just in case I'm not at work and told my manager. Feel a bit more in control now. 

Re the tooth, now I'm on the antibiotics it's made a huge difference, it still hurts but just one tooth - so now I know the culprit!


----------



## ustoget

Hey girls,
Kazzee so glad your gonna take some time off to chill.. Don't go planning anything though apart from some lunches here and there. Lay in, let your body wake up when it wants to, wary nights and sit in the sun and lunch... U need it and deserve it!! Glad ecg was fine, had mine last night and all ok.. Had to sit there naked waist up with lights beaming.. Not quite the same as our private clinics with lovely dimmed lights and abit more of a cover up  

Kieke- wow 10th July that's great  is it a fresh go sorry brain is mush. 

Oscar- how's the head?

Jenni- any news from work? Was that meeting this Friday ?

Moggs hope u had a lovely day off .. What did u get up too ?

Can't remember who was talking about protein but don't forget flaxseed and chai seed. I have puffed brown rice (Healthy version of rice crispy) and then in a Tupperware (bpa free of course lol) I mix chia seeds, flaxseeds, pumpkins seeds, sunflower seeds, Brazil nuts, walnuts and almonds (bash up the nuts) sprinkle a fair load on my cereal with whole milk and a squirt of agave syrup and there u have a super healthy high protein brekkie.. Which I'm still eating now even through the nausea stage


----------



## mogg77

Ooh ustoget that sounds pretty good! 
Kazzzeee sounds positive, glad tooth bit better and can be sorted soon.
Kieke very exciting your plan is all in place and good to go! 
I went to beach today, didn't make it Sunday in the end. Sea was out but was very pretty and had ice cream and roasted myself. Wrecked tired now and have designing to do   My own fault tho for putting it off in favour of beach.


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget I've been mixing flax seeds with shelled hemp seeds. It's quite a nice combo and full of protein


----------



## oscar13

Sorry girls, I haven't been keeping up! Just coming through the other side of another 4 day migraine.

Kazzzee, you are having a hell of a time! Definitely think you need to take some time out to recharge and pamper yourself x

Mogg, the idea of deed poll is a pretty good one. Me and my OH aren't married either, he has insisted baby takes his name and mine will be nowhere in sight......he totally shot down the idea of double barrelled xx

Jenni, how exciting all your plans for Brno are coming together now. Hope the work meeting goes well. X

Cloudy, good luck for Thursday, will be thinking of you!

Ustoget, how are the little beans cooking? Are they being good to you? 

Love to all xx


----------



## ustoget

Oscar- doctor prescribed me soluble parcetomol 500mg and you can take 3 at a time.. It does help abit!!
Are u still on any meds?

Good girl Kazzee I knew u would be bang on the seeds 

Moggs- so jealous u can just have days at the beach.. That's my dream !! And homework bring designing a tattoo.. Perfecto


----------



## Hopeful3429

Hi everyone, sorry for no personals, Im on the train on my phone but hope you are all doing ok! 

I have been testing for ovulation using the Clearblue advanced in prep for our 2nd FET. I have had 8 days straight of flashing smileys and had to buy a new set yesterday so tested with 2 this morning, 1 with the old reader and 1 with the new. The old reader gave another flashing smiley and the new reader gave an empty O. 

Any advice? I'm losing my marbles with this!!! xxx


----------



## ustoget

Hi hopeful 
I would see if u could get some early detection sticks .. U can physical see the line getting lighter and darker so gives u an idea if u have just missed or just finished. Can u read the sticks you have used and compare ?


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - glad the ECG was fine. Maybe knowing it's nothing serious you can relax a bit more? Glad that the antibiotics are kicking in! 
Would be great to be cycle buddies! Just after our first failed cycle and could not imagine that I would be getting all hyped up again! It's strange how the mind works...
So glad I found this thread and thank you all for keeping me sane!  

jenni - I'm also a Mc! Like all of your suggested names. Not sure how Ray Donovan is though...

ustoget - yes it's a fresh go but on short protocol this time around.
Yes I was part of the protein debate! I have Chia seeds in my morning smoothie (chia, spinach, kiwi, banana + coconut water). Your breakfast concoction sounds nice, might give it a go myself.
Glad you also had a normal ECG. I know what you say re dimmed lights, our clinic is very good with setting a romantic scene whilst scanning. When I had my smear done last week I was in full TL-light! And I just remember the nurse doing something rather disgusting (can't believe I forgot!): she attempted to get enough cells but had to scrape again, she asked me to reposition and in between she held the stick (which had already been in me) in between her teeth!  

Mogg your day at the beach sounds amazing! Hope you didn't have to work till midnight...

Oscar - I feel for you, migraines are so nasty! 

Hopeful - I'm sorry but can't be of advice regarding the sticks. Did your clinic advice a particular brand?

Signed all the paperwork (wasn't too bad to be honest) and paid for treatment!
Had a bit of a kerfuffle with my debit card since the bank decided to block my card out of fraud pretention! Luckily I'm in the possession of many cards so managed to sort it.
When I got home our mortgage letter arrived so the money worries for treatment are gone - at least for now. Just need to make sure I put it all aside and keep to the strict new daily budget!

The nurse at the clinic said that this time around we should aim for a couple more mature eggs but that I shouldn't expect to ever get to blast. Was a bit surprised she said this because who's to say I don't have a lot more eggs this time around?

Unfortunately they only give me my meds when I come for my fist scan on day 3 of AF so that appointment will be a very long one as well! I have a very heavy AF so god knows what that will be like...  

Oh and my brother phoned last night to say that the baby he's expecting with his gf is a girl! So far there are only girls in the family so we are going to have a boy!


----------



## jenni01

Hello!! 
Ustoget ::: I'm glad your ECG was ok to!!... why did you have to have one hun??.. are you ok? 

Kieke::: Eeew!! That nurse was a minger doing that!! 
Congratulations on taking the big step and pay no attention to the woman "predicting " how many eggs you'll have....she can't for see how your follicles will be or how many eggs you'll have..
Just you stay positive and ignore Negative Nellys!!
Ray Donovan is a TV programme about a hit man that does drugs and hookers!!
Hence why I prefer the name "Jack!!"..

Hopeful::: Sorry I'm not sure about your question hun but someone else will..xx

Big cuddle to everyone else 
P.s...Meeting is on Friday!!
P.p.s... Oscar sorry you've had such a bad migraine hun 
P.p.p.s Good luck tomorrow Cloudy  
P.p.p.ps!!!... Kazzee I hope you're taking it easy


----------



## sfg29

Eeew Kieke that story has put me off my strawberries now   😨


----------



## kazzzee

Hopeful - I got the 50 x One Step Highly Sensitive 20mIU Ovulation / Fertility Strips from Amazon and they were easy to use. Sounds like the ones you are using aren't working right. They say to test in the early evening. When are you testing? You're also supposed to wait a few minutes after peeing... You should only see the surge for two to three days. 

Kieke - that's gross! 

Jenni - well I'm in the office but I'm leaving early for acupuncture tonight and tomorrow I'm staying home after the dentist 

Oscar you have seen the doctor about the miagraine haven't you? I wonder if it's related to hormone balance? Do you normally suffer this much from migraines? And how often. I get them but last one was a year ago at my friend's wedding. I think mine are sometimes stress related and sometimes due to flashing lights and the weather. But I know that there are many triggers. We need to find out what your trigger is 

Hello everyone else xx


----------



## ustoget

kieke- that is DISGUSTING YUK!!! don't worry about the comments form nurses... to be honest I think its better that they do as they are preparing everyone incase you don't get a good response and than you will always be pleased when you get better.
have you had apimist honey.. suppose to be super good for your eggs ?? its worked for me  as we got 6 blasts!

Jenni- I was signed off work sign for a week because I've had severe tension headaches/migraines daily for about 5-6 weeks now... and had a heart rate of 120. I thought it was the medication but off it all now, im feeling pretty chilled so just think its a pregnancy thing that I have just have to wait out.

But *Oscar* you do need to go to the doctors so they can check your blood pressure etc


----------



## Pixie15

Hi ladies how is everyone? 

Quick question to those who have had a failed IVF cycle its 17 days since the first day of my bleed (which was the start of the failed IVF ) and I would have thought I would be ovulating by now but nothing at all has anyone else experienced this or had a delayed ovulation? Xxxx


----------



## oscar13

Hi my lovelies! Thank you for the concern xxxx Sadly migraines are something I have always been susceptible to........not doubt the constant stress with this bloody house move and hormones aren't helping. I see the consultant every 2 weeks and my blood pressure is always really good. Seeing him again next Tuesday so will mention it then x

How has everyone's day been? Xx


----------



## sfg29

Good evening Limbolanders!

Kazzeee - glad the ECG was all good and you've got some antibiotics for the toothache.  I am also happy to hear you're taking some time off work and I hope the acupuncture will chill you out 

Jenni - 100 days to go!!!  Yay!  I like your name choices, it's very different and I can imagine you singing to little 'Donnie or Bonnie'.  Good luck for Friday x

Cloudy - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   x

Kieke - congrats on being an Auntie again and very excited for you on your upcoming tx

Oscar - hope the migraines have gone?

Hopeful - I tried doing the same as you this month but I think I missed my ovulation day as started teting on day 12 to 19 using Tesco's sticks and they all came back negative.  I've taken the advice of Kazzeee and Ustoget and bought a load of One step ovulation sticks from Amazon and I'm going to test everyday as soon as my next AF finishes.

Pixie - sorry hun, can't help you I'm afraid but I'm sure someone else can here.

Mogg - I like Cloudy's idea of changing your name by deed poll to Mr Mogg's name.  Not sure about the passport conundrum though    Would love to see your artwork and where do you get your inspirations from?  

Ustoget - thanks for the seed tip, will march my wobbly behind to H&B this weekend.

Hi and waves to everyone else.

AFM, just waiting for my AF to arrive (due today) so that I can book in my nk cells test!  Such irony that I normally dread this time of the month and now I can't wait for it to show up!  Day 3 of my health kick is going well, so far sticking to the diet and I went to netball training Monday night - all was well until I collided with my partner when trying to get an interception and ended up crashing to the floor, right hand first followed by right side and hip.  I now have a bruised finger and joint.  Went to Bodysculpt class last night, rest today and then a 4 mile walk tomorrow after work.  

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Ouchy sfg! Fair play to you though! I could never play netball on account of being a short*rse   I really am going to have to start doing some excersise, I'm getting really puffed out all the time and it'll only get worse..

Jenni nice names, I love the name bonnie, it's happy sounding, and jacks really cool too- when I hear Donovan I think of the folksinger- funny how names are all different for people with the connections we make with them!
Like meeting an idiot with a name we liked can totally ruin it! 

Kieke here's to second time lucky! It was my lucky number   ! And the nurse can't possibly predict, my first try I just got two blastos, not amazing quality, this time I got eight and six were frozen! 

I had a grouchy day today,  I discovered first thing this morning that I need a court order to get Mr mogg on the birth cert !   Im going to get the consent forms from the clinic in Czech and get in Touch with the registrar and go from there. Then I kept getting told I looked tired at work, and got home to find dog had emptied bin in kitchen!! He's normally so good, But I think he's missing his daddies firm hand! Mr mogg always said I was too soft on him. 
THEN I had a total quiche disaster!! It's a bit complicated, but involves accidentally buying puff instead of shortcrust, trying to blind bake with red lentils which then all got imbedded in pastry , got all torn up trying to pick'em out and then the egg leaked    !!mr mogg would've been laughing his head off at me getting in a kerfuffle!
But then I came up with a boy name finally So all wasn't lost! Caleb, it's quite similar  I feel to Mr moggs name Colm which will be the middle name too-And saoirse dove for a girl , dove is what Colm means in Gaelic and we chose saoirse together. 
Anyway sorry for me rant! 
Hope everyone is well


----------



## kazzzee

Ah Mogg, what a quiche disaster! But I love the names. I'm sure you'll find out the solution to the birth certificate issue. At least you know now and have time to get it sorted. 

sFg also waiting for AF here. You sure that was Netball you were playing? 

Oscar hope that the consultant has a solution for the headaches. It's strange - or not strange - that Ustoget is also getting headaches. I guess that means it's not unusual. 

Pixie they always say wait for one bleed following the bleed after a cycle because the cycle after is always a little mixed up. Perhaps it's because all the drugs are kind of still in your system. So don't expect it to be normal yet. Get this one out of the way. 

Night night all. I have the dentist at 9am


----------



## oscar13

Morning ladies! 

Sorry Mogg but the quiche disaster had me giggling! Love the names too. FC that tge court applies some common sense with having mr Mogg's name on the birth certificate xx

As for the netball, I am a real short **** and played netball up until my mid 20s.....it can be done.

Mogg, I'm also finding I get out of breath quite quickly....not good! Hoping to start back at pilates soon....just waiting until after we have told family etc about the baby. I know, I know a bit weird we haven't told them yet but there have been a few family dramas going on so been trying to wait for a "good time".

I am doing the AF twerk again for Kazzee and SFG! Kazzzee good luck with the dentist too xx

Cloudy, thinking of you today, hope all goes well xx

There are a few of you now who will be cycling fairly soon . Really hope time goes quickly for you.

Jen have you slept in this morning? Normally expect an early message from you.

Love to all, hope you have wonderful days xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck with the operation today Cloudy. Hope it's a good clear out for you and that you don't feel too battered afterwards xxx


----------



## jenni01

I'm here!!!.. I'm here Oscar!!! 
I had doing the ironing in my head and had to do it before I talked myself out of it!! 
Plus keeping a close eye on one of my cats cos yesterday she brought home a Green Finch!!! 
I'm hoping it wasn't a neighbours cos DH says they do fly around wild!!
Cloudy::: All the best for today hun....and you take it easy for a bit OK!!! 
Moggs::: I like the names you have and I can just imagine "Enya" playing in the background when you give birth!!
I must admit your quiche disaster made me giggle too 
But you've got me thinking if I was lucky and had twins like Ustoget is having and it's a boy and a girl...the idea of a Bonnie and a Donnie sounds naff!!
Ustoget ::: God I didn't no you'd gone through that hun you should have said something  
Kazzee::: Did your acupuncture help a bit??
SFG::: 99 days!!


----------



## jenni01

Phone posted to soon!!
Filthy:: Hope all's well with you busy bunny!!
Kieke::: How are you feeling now??... has it hit home your starting soon!! 
Pixie::: My body took a bit to get back to "normal " after my tx's...try not to worry 
Big loves to everyone else 
I'm getting nervous about tomorrow now girls!!!
Just little old me and two big wigs!!! Eeek 
Have a good day everyone..xx


----------



## oscar13

Jenni aren't you able to take anyone with you as support/witness?? Just remember you are more than strong enough to deal with them xx


----------



## jenni01

The main bloke for the Union says he's happy for me to go in on my own but that if I get uncomfortable at any point I can,ask to stop and rearrange it..
One of my friends offered to come in,with me but as much as I love her she's got a face like a slapped axse!!..so even if she says nothing her face speaks volumes!!
Promise I will let you all no when I get back!!
It's at 10am...hence the ironing!!... I have to keep busy when worried!!


----------



## oscar13

Good luck my lovely xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni what sort of thing do you think they will ask you - we can help you go through answers if that helps. Make you feel ready for it. Did you find out if anyone else has a second job? I think that would help - even if it's as a different Morrisons. My colleagues OH works at a Morrisons I could ask her if he has any tips? 
Yes acupuncture did help - no pain when I was there which is what I was worried about and I actually fell asleep - woke up with a start when she came back into the room. I slept better last night too. But just now when I drank some water and set it off again. Walking to the dentist as I write this.


----------



## mogg77

Good luck Jenni and cloudy, kazzee hope you have some relief soon! Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good luck at the dentist  
It's basically them talking to me about the grievance I've put in against my Personnel Manager and the Store Manager...
Tbh...its been going on a while so I won't bore you with the in's and outs..
But in my grievance I've put victimised, bullied and discrimination ( actually disability discrimination against my Asthma) ..
It's quite serious tbh and I've played it down on here so's not to put you all to sleep!!
I'll be ok!!!


----------



## mogg77

Sounds like it's them who should be worried not you Jenni. Do you have notes in case you get flustered and forget stuff?


----------



## jenni01

Well from what I've been told by the Union bloke he's said it's going over the grievance and what I want to be the outcome with ref to the Managers I've lodged the grievance against. 
Also what I want personally out of it eg.
When I had flu/chest infection...when I called in I didn't mention it had affected my Asthma so I was disciplined and the PM took my Sundays off me and didn't give me any overtime. 
When in actual fact the disciplinary was wrong and the procedures they took where incorrect. 
The list is quite long tbh!!!
Yes you're right though I think it is them that are worried cos one of the big bosses that's coming very rarely gets involved!!!
I wonder if it's cos I also sent the grievance to the CEO??


----------



## kazzzee

I really hope we'll hear some good news from you soon Jenni. 

By the way I had the initial treatment for the root canal where they drill in and put in antiseptic (which should stop the pain and kill off the nerves) but I need to go back in mid July for the full root canal and then a crown - which now has me worrying that what if it's in 2ww and I can't have anaesthetic, and equally what if I can't have dentist work during stimms. This whole thing seems fated!


----------



## jenni01

Thanks Kazzee!!
Have you told the dentist about your upcoming treatment??
It just seems like they're taking a while to sort your mouth out!!


----------



## kazzzee

They have to wait for the infection to subside, give the antibiotics time, so they couldn't do more today - but she does say the pain should be gone tomorrow... 

It's just about the worst timing! (Although getting this toothache once I'd started stimming would have been worse!)


----------



## ustoget

hey all,
wow not sure how I missed so much.. didn't get a notification!

Jenni- seems like you have a lot to deal with hun im sorry!! My advice would be to do what you need to do but make sure you don't create extra stress on yourself for the coming months when you need to be relax. You obviously know the situation better than anyone and what needs to be done but just remember sometime your have to think of the bigger picture. for example like my work giving me **** when I was off that week and I heard afew things they said but the morning I was due back (still so angry and shaking and just wanting to hand in my notice) and then I felt the babies moves so much it put such a smile on my face that I walked in as if they were my best friends. My only focus is them and getting though the next 4 months safety. I know its easy for me to say but you just need to think about the atmosphere in the future. Im not saying let it go AT ALL I just saying if you get an apology and half way good outcome think about taken it rather than keep pushing (as strong ladies are very very stubborn) just thinking of you... but of course go and kick there butts 

Oscar - I also have suffered from headaches my whole life too had manage to get them under control the last year or 2 by seeing a chirprator and getting my neck cracked and prodded.. still not finding a link at the mo.

moggs0 I have also done to dried rice in pastry thing... they don't tell you to put paper in between do they ? hope the courts sort it out.. why won't they let you know..surely you can give your baby any surname. My friend did with her ex ??

kazzee- defo tell your dentist about treatment but remember anything after your preggers if free so if you can wait for any thing that doesn't couase you pain ..?? but get the root canal done pre treatment for sure.. you need to not have that to worry about

sfg- I haven't had a bad one for a few days.. but they come daily at about 3 u makes the rest of my day/time pretty hard as just want to go to bed. But to be honest the last week I have defo felt more like myself which is good timing as hubby is crazy stressed at the mo, so I can make dinners etc and not going straight home to bed any more lol good luck with nk cells..you going to see prof quenby ?

kieke and kazzee- hope af is playing ball


----------



## ustoget

kazzee - maybe the antibiotics are a good thing and keeping any hidden infections at bay without you even realising !! a tleast that's a plus but do take some extra vits for immune and we don't wanting you getting sick.


----------



## sfg29

Oh Mogg you silly bean!  Your story did make me chuckle    One of my nephew is called Caleb and I think it's such a lovely name.  I've never heard of the name Saoirse before so I had to google it to hear how it was pronounced and I must say it's a very pretty name so good choices here!

Ustoget - glad you're feeling more yourself and yes I am hoping to see Dr Quenby.  Going to email her PA as soon as AF arrives - almost 2 days late now!

Kazzeee - bloody hell a root canal and a crown?!  I think I would of run a mile if my dentist said those words to me, I'm such a wimp when it comes to dentists.  Fingers crossed the dental work won't have an effect on your upcoming tx.  Yes netball can be quite dangerous and when I tell people it's a contact sport like football, they always laugh - particularly men.  I've been playing in my local league for 8 years now and I have managed to tear both my ACLs in my knees, rolled my ankles multiple times and many bruised fingers.  As you can probably guess, I am a very competitive person!

Jenni - Best of luck for tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking of you.  I agree with Oscar and think you should take someone in with you, it doesn't have to be a colleague just someone there for moral support.  Having been through a grievance process myself in my last job against my manager, it can be very upsetting when trying to get your points across and in my case, my emotions got the better of me and it was reassuring having someone there on my side.  Also, I'm scared you might feel 'ganged up' at the meeting when you sit on one side of the table and there's 3 of them on the other side.  Plus, by having someone there he or she can take notes of the meeting and at the end of it, you will have your version of how the meeting went in case the HR officer miss stuff off from her note taking.  Lots to think about and let me know if you need anything  

Hi and waves to everyone else

Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Kazzzeee  have you the temporary filling in? If so I can't see why you couldn't put it off if really needed if it's been thoroughly cleaned-I've done it myself  by about a month when I had something come up so I couldn't go back when I was meant to- but depends on your individual case I guess so best see what dentist says!

Ustoget I did use paper  but it rose so much the lentils all fell off the edge of it !! Re the birth certificate, the surname is no problem, it's having him put as the daddy that's hard-I don't want baby to have a blank where father should be.
Glad your headaches are abating and you're feeling more human.
Sfg I didn't answer you yesterday! But I get my inspiration partly from my travels, and Asian art and art nouveau.
but mainly from my customers who commission the pieces from me  tonight I had to draw two angels representing a lady's grandmothers holding their birth flowers.
Yes saoirse is a typical Irish name spelt completely illogically ! Poor child would spend her life spelling it to people down the phone 
Hope you had a successful op cloudy if you've come round yet! 
Lots of love to everyone else  xx


----------



## kazzzee

What *SFG* was just saying reminded me - *Jenni* record the meeting on your phone. Then you don't have to worry about taking notes. Also because if you are ever unsure what was said - or they later change something you have the evidence. My OH had some issues at work and he recorded everything.

SFG I hope you'll be taking it easy during the cycle - no dashing about a netball court while you are growing eggs now  One of the girls I used to work with is really into her netball - if you're in a team that plays other teams I bet you've played her! She managed to get a group of us together to play a match with other media companies a few years ago. Bought three of her netball friends and the rest of the team was a few other girls from work including me. I've not played in years so I was useless. I couldn't stay beyond the first few matches as I was going to Manchester to visit a friend. They only went and won 1st prize! Even without me (perhaps that's why, I wasn't in the way!)


----------



## kazzzee

I'm sure you are right *Mogg* and I can wait a little longer if necessary before going back to finish the root canal. But I'm also worried that if it gets infected that can affect things. I'll just have to hope she did a good job clearing it out and the antibiotics will wipe out any infections. And like *Ustoget* says - hopefully the antibiotics will put me in optimum health in terms of other infections!


----------



## ustoget

Just a quickie/
Good luck t'mo Jenni
Cloudy hope it all went well and your feeling clean and raring to go !
Sfg- call Kerry and book in provisionally, it can be changed easy enough but I think they only do mon & Friday's (defo for scan but not 100% about biopsy)  so u don't want to limit yourself when u can make it and there us quite a big window!!
02476967528 and remember results take 4-6 weeks so tell them to push through if u need urgently for your cycle.
Kazzee- hope your not feeling as stressed.. WHEN u taking your time off for your Kazzee time ?
Moggs- lovely names ;-) so it was only me that didn't put the paper in lol


----------



## sfg29

Don't worry Kazzeee I'm just doing the training at the moment on monday nights - 50% fitness and then a game afterwards. My team don't do training as most of the girls play 3/4 a week at various leagues in northants. My team won the Div 1 league last year & I was gutted I couldn't play - probably why they won!  This year we came 4th. The team i train with is not particularly good so I'm only doing it for the fitness and to ease myself back in after my knee op last yr. I plan to stop in Sept before my tx in Oct.  I love playing and it's a good stress relief for me!

Ustoget - good idea, I'll ring Kerry tomorrow.

Mogg - I love tattoos and I love it on other people but I never dare to have it done. Partly because my family believes people with tattoos are gang members! Very old outdated chinese beliefs here Lol. If i have courage I would have the whole of my back done of a chinese/Japanese scenery like a waterfall with my buddhist god Kwan Yin and a chinese water dragon going up on the other side! Lol!

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

You all know by now that this doesn't necessarily mean I'll be starting stimming... But AF has arrived! I'll call the clinic and I'll probably be going in tomorrow for bloods/scan. 

First night without toothache keeping me up too  Oh, and re the tooth business OH says we should just see what ARGC advises, and I've been thinking how lucky I am that I wasn't able to start at the beginning of June because imagine if my last two weeks has happened in the middle of the cycle!!! 

Good luck today Jenni 

Hope the op went ok yesterday Cloudy x 

Have a super groove day you girls xxx


----------



## sfg29

Kazzeee can you tell AF to come my way please?

Thanks x


----------



## Cloudy

Hey ladies just a really quick post to let you know I'm ok. Well I'm not, I'm pretty poorly and projectile vomiting and dehydrated and been butchered so going to rest for another few days. Currently at the "too poorly to watch TV" stage, and looking at the iPad screen is making me feel ill! 

Loads of love and will catch up soon xxx


----------



## Kieke

Sorry ladies - did not mean to put you off with that story!  

Cloudy, sending you lots of strength, good health and positive vibes! You must be feeling rather crap by the sound of it but all will be for a good cause  

ustoget - yes I have been using the Apimist Pollen honey stuff. Actually really like the taste! I have a heaped teaspoon just before I leave the house in the morning.
Not taking much notice to what the nurse told me, anything can happen! 

Oscar - hope your migraine is starting to settle soon.

sfg - my brother and his gf are still expecting, the baby is due in December.
I've already got 2 nieces (my sisters girls) so only baby girls so far.
You're on a roll with your exercise, good going! Circuit training after work for me and 5k park run tomorrow morning.

mogg - I hope to prove them wrong with my egg harvest!  
I love the names you've picked! I'm sure the court thing will be a formality - not pleasant but I'm sure you get it done.

kazzzee - please don't worry to much about the dentist, I truly hope the pain will settle after yesterday's treatment.
Hurray for AF! 

jenni - 'Enya' haha
I'm sure you will kick ass this morning! You sound prepared and you have all the support you need.
Keeping my fingers crossed for you.  
And yes, it's all becoming very real again. Been reading through my paperwork again and will do an orange underwear top up this weekend! 

I just found out that my acupuncturist will be on holiday around my next cycle so she told me it's best to go somewhere else for treatment. I really rate and like her so am a bit gutted but hey ho.
She said she would try and find someone else for me but I best have a look around myself as well. Not many specialised ones in my area though.

We had a catered lunch in the office, very OTT for an office of our size. There are 8 of us here and the 5 ladies from our London office and chairman came up as well. Food was nice but there was no atmosphere and there was way too much food! I took some home with me (tea for my OH) because I hate food being wasted. There was still lots thrown away. It was £750 in total! I can't get over the waste - our board members are so pretensions as well, they were disappointed that the food wasn't served, it was a buffet! And I heard one of them say he would have liked quiche and pork pies! Should have gone to the pub around the corner....

I'm hoping for a sunny weekend. Have lots to do in and around the house but can't get myself to do anything... Should be doing it now though since hopefully I wont be able to do it in a couple weeks/months time.
At times like this I wish my DH could help me out but he can't do anything because of his disability. His pain seem to be getting worse and I keep pestering him to chase the hospital! We all know what they are like... 
Would love to go away for a week at the end of the summer (can't afford high season prices) but it's such a kafuffle (and expensive) to fly because of my OH's disability. Guess I will see how things go first and decide nearer to the time. 
DH keeps saying he wants a treadmill to build up his strength. He can hardly walk or stand up for long a the moment so it will be of benefit. However, it's expensive, I have my doubts he will actually use it.... and where on earth will I put it??  
Going to do some online research this afternoon. If we were to get one it needs to be quite a strong one since my husband isn't the lightest (in his defence he is 6 ft 7).

Anyhow, I can go on forever ladies but won't keep you much longer!
xx


----------



## oscar13

Hi Ladies,

Cloudy, wishing you a very speedy recovery, sorry you are feeling so awful. Just remember it will be worth it in the long run. Sending strength your way xx

Sfg, doing the AF twerk in the hope it comes your way soon x

Kazzzee, woohoo for AF! Aa for the tooth....one step at a time, just follow ARGC advice. Getting exciting xxxx

Jenni, really hope all is going well xx

Kieke, I've got a running machine (not a really fancy one but goes fast enough for me), its pretty sturdy and the running base folds up so it doesn't take up too much room when not in use (I used to have it in my lounge when I was in a flat). I've had it about 10 years but I don't think it was too expensive...

Mogg and Ustoget, hope you are both well and the little ones are growing nicely! Mogg, I'm loving the names xx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning my little love bugs 
Thank you all so much for your well wishes and messages of support!! 
I'll give you the short version!:
I got a call at 8.30am yesterday to say the time had changed to 11am.....cue the sickness!!
Anyway I was in there for 2 hours (alone) and had to go over "everything"...
They've said that new company policy means they're covered and that Disability Discrimination doesn't apply!!!.....don't agree with that one.. 
Asked me what I wanted and have agreed to reinstate my Sunday's, the PM and SM will be spoken to, I will be given my fair share of any overtime taking into account my 2nd little job.
Then came the money issue and they closed up tight light a hamster's bum!!
They said they will let me no by next week but in lay mans terms not to hold my breath! 
My head was BATTERED but when I came home I called the head honcho for the Union and he's said that if they don't come back with an offer that I've to take it to the next level and he will be there with me to try and bring it to a close.
The Dr's signed me off for another 2 weeks cos when I was in there I was so emotional and shaking etc.
I am ready to do this but truly hope I don't have to......so I hope they come back with an offer but if not then so long as it's all tied up before I start the drug's I will be OK.
There was an incident recently at work with another colleague and it was all sorted in 2 months....I can deal with that.
I told them that when I return to work I will have NO contact with the PM or SM which they seemed concerned about but that's just my nature....so many chances and then that's it 
It's being taken VERY seriously and I'm glad of that but let's see what the offer is next week!! 
My friend has said "Stuff them stay off work until it's resolved cos you're in no state to be there anyway!"
So the saga continues for now but I won't harp on about it......just tell you stuff that's relevant!


----------



## jenni01

Okey Dokey Pig in a Pokey 
BACK TO THE IMPORTANT STUFF!!!!...... 

Cloudy:: I'm glad your op went well hun but I'm so sorry you're feeling so poorly 
I'll make you a pan on Scouse and some crusty bread and butter that'll get you on your feet again!!
Get well soon  
Kazzee::: At last you have some slight relief from the pain!!....Plus hun I honestly think your luck is going to change now!!!.....   
SFG::: Bring on the AF dance just for you  
Kieke::: It made me smile when I read that you where aware of the cost of the lunch!!....cos you're on a budget hunny 
Oscar::: How are you?? have the nasty migraines stayed away? 
Ustoget::: How are the bubba's?.....are you going to find out the sex or are you going to have a surprise?!
Moggs::: I think you should look for a kid's tattooing kit!!.....the little one could do ankles and Mummy can do all the rest!!
I love the name Caleb....very tranquil 
Filthy::: You're probably in the gym right now or running a marathon somewhere!!....but I hope you're ok and I'm sending a cuddle to Mr Filthy 
BIG HELLO TO EVERYONE ELSE   
Have a good day everyone


----------



## Kieke

Morning lovely ladies! Hope the sun is shining wherever you are!

Wow Jenni that sounds like one intense meeting! By the sound of it you handled yourself well!
Regarding the money thing: did you ask for a pay rise or more money for overtime?
Hope they get back to you soon because ideally you don't want this to be dragged out.
Put round one is in your pocket!

Oscar, due to my DH's weight I do think we would need to look for the more sturdy ones. I think we need to go and have a look at some in a showroom and get some advice re noise travelling etc. It will be expensive but if he actually uses it it will be money well spent. 

Came home yesterday to find a letter for my DH's from his pain comsultant. They spoke about his case in an MDT meeting and instead of offering him the operation for the spinal cord simulator for his back/leg pain they want to do another trial (first trial didn't offer the ful results we hoped for) which isn't a bad thing perse. It was actually a very nice letter, he even referred to us having treatment at the same time as his first trial! Which wasn't ideal and stressful. Anyhow, at least something is happening and we are seeing him 21st July. 

Had a last minute bday invite from my DH's cousin last night and it was a rather late one. 5 hours sleep but the park is calling for the weekly park run. Just a matter of getting round for me today. 
On a funny note, my DH had lots of cousins but this particular one has always been my favourite. Anyhow, he got all soppy with me last night how amazing I am and how good I look etc. It was slightly uncomfortable... Even more becaus I was sober hahah.

Well ladies have a great day and weekend. I'm actually planning on doing some gardening when I get back.
Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Oh Kieke!!
You had the "I lurve you sooo much!!" man!! 
There's nothing worse when you're sober!!
That letter sound's like a positive and how lovely of them to acknowledge your tx!!

I'm not asking for a pay rise just want to have the money back from the Sunday shift that I was contracted to do that she took off me when I was poorly and also for them to acknowledge the financial loss I've suffered cos her not giving me overtime also cos I was ill and she said I "had to prove myself!"
We'll see!! 

Enjoy your run


----------



## ustoget

Morning.. Really thought I slept in but my clock said 7.45 grrr
Oscar- yes we are doing well, but weren't in my very real nightmare last night.. Glad to be awake and realised it was all a bad dream :-(
How's the head, my ears and throat were so itchy yesterday and my head felt like it was in a clamp. For anyone who will be taken precnisolone on their next cycle I wonder whether having a hayfever jab would've a good idea pre treatment. I've never had it before but do seem to be struggling.. I can easily handle the nose but if it's the reason for the headaches.. They are just so draining... Just a thought 

Kiele- what's wrong with your dh? i remember u mentioning he's back? I had back surgery 4 years ago. A spinal fusion of l5/s1 and my boss has pretty much had his whole spine fused so wondered if I could give any advice ? I was not disabled it close before... Home from work to bed/sofa and could lift more than one shopping bag. The pain was just so intense that I cried most of the time and that was for about 3 years. Now I have been pain free for over a year and think my surgery was the best thing I ever done!!
Re treadmill- look on gumtree !! Or u know u can rent them.. The pro ones !!

Jenni - wow that sounded lntense, glad they took it seriously and that you've been signed off for another week (it's gonna be a scorcher) I can relate to the shaking as I get like that.. Hope the offer it good., fingers crossed for you honey.
We are good thanks! Bump is getting big now and have midwife app next Friday where she will hopefully find the heart beats., but I am feeling them move everyday so that's reassuring. No not finding out the sex.. Well that's the plan if we can stick to it.


----------



## kazzzee

So tired! Hardly slept last night then had to be up in time to leave the house at 7.30 to go to the clinic. Had a blood test and scan - scan turned up four cysts! So where I previously had the one endometrinoma and one cyst now both ovaries appeared to have doubled up! So I'm pretty sure the chances of my oestrogen being low enough to start are slim. The girl I've got to know who's in the exact same position says last time they doubled up her buserelin and she had to wait another ten days. So I may have to do that. We'll see the outcome of the blood test. At least they will aspirated the cysts if I can go ahead... But I doubt I will be... 

This afternoon I have a wedding to go to so no chance to catch up on sleep! 

Hope everyone is ok! 

Sounds like you did well Jenni - it's only natural that you'd have been shaking, it's a very stressful situation. Chin up. It'll all work out x 

Ustoget and Oscar you girls aren't much of an advertisement for pregnancy right now  

Kieke you've obviously still got it


----------



## kazzzee

Update: I just heard from the clinic I'll be having an operation tomorrow (including cyst aspiration). I still don't know if this definitely means I have the go ahead but it sounds positive!


----------



## jenni01

Wow Kazzee I wasn't expecting you to say that!!
How are you feeling??. 

Ustoget ::: It must be amazing feeling them moving! 
You've gone through so much to get here and I no your pregnancy has had its worries as well but stay positive


----------



## ustoget

Thanks Jenni  

Wow kazzee- COME ON !!! Getting all raring to go for u x

Cloudy- hope your feeling better.. What did they do to make u feel so ill? I was up and walking around 2 hours after mine apart from being a it spaced out from the drugs


----------



## ustoget

Or am I getting confused and u had a tube removed ?


----------



## kazzzee

Cloudy had a laparoscopy for her endo - so they may have been lasering away endo deposits and clearing up stuff and cutting away at adhesions. She'll be feeling a bit battered. 

I've had a lovely (if very long day). After my trip into London I went to a friend's wedding. They couldn't have asked for better weather could they! It was one of those really cute weddings - my friend even sung a couple of songs for his bride. Beats speeches  

So I just need to get a good night's sleep now so I can be up bright and early for my operation tomorrow morning. I have to be in London for 7.30 and we are driving in because I'll need to be driven home but the problem is that there is a fayre in Marylebone tomorrow and a lot of roads will be closed so we aren't sure how we will be able to get to the clinic or if we'll even be able to park nearby! 

Hope you've all had good days and enjoyed the sunshine!!!


----------



## ustoget

Oh I had a hystoroscopy,. No idea of the difference ..anyway hope u feel better cloudy!

Good luck t'mo kazzee x


----------



## jenni01

Good luck today Kazzee  
Glad you had a nice day yesterday!!!


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks Jenni x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning lovely ladies, 

Sorry I've been awol. Just wanted to pop on to say good luck to kazzeee today. You will be recovering in the dundgeon in no time lined up with a whole bunch of ladies being fed digestive biscuits and cuppas!

Everyone else hope all is well. Xxx


----------



## mogg77

Good luck kazzee xx


----------



## sfg29

Good luck Kazzeee! X

Hi and waves to everyone else, will catch up with everyone later x


----------



## Kieke

jenni - your money request makes sense! Hope your company makes the right decision.

ustoget - I have those intense nightmares, don't have them often but it always takes me a while to get over them.

Right, here's my DH's story: he used to play a lot of sports in his younger days and when I met him he was fit & healthy, we always used to walk everywhere. I was always hobbling behind him since he was a lot faster with his long legs! (He's 6 ft 7 - maybe 6.6 now). Anyhow, role on 7/8 years ago and all of the sudden out of the blue he had massive back pain. Never suffered from anything like it before, it was his lower back. They did some scans/MRI's etc and was placed on a waiting list for an operation. He had to wait over a year for this operation (don't ask) and they did a lumbar hemi-laminectomy L4/L5. Basically his disk popped out and was pressing on his nerves. They initially thought it was a tumour because it looked so big on the scans.
They removed the floating bits and that was it. Send him home after 2 days with just a sheet with exercises. He was very unlucky to catch an infection and was admitted again in hospital for about a week. After this we had district nurses to come and clean/pack his wound for months because they could not stitch it again after the infection. Things didn't improve much and ever since (there was no rehabilitation after care) this operation we've been everywhere for help and advice, most of the time without any result. 2 years ago we finally met this genuine specialist who took a real interest. I remember him looking at me all the time ans saying how touch this must all be for me (it makes me cry again when I think about that moment). He was again referred and his case was discussed in this big quarterly meeting by 10+ neuro/spinal surgeons. The outcome was that the labeled him whit the 'failed back surgery syndrome'. By now he has more bulging discs but because of all the scar tissue build up his lower back area they won't be able to operate again. Non of the surgeons we've seen are willing to take the risk anyway. Saying that I'm not sure if an operation will help at all. After this meeting they offered to fit him with a SCS ( spinal cord simulator) in the hope to block the pain signals to his brain. He is in pain 24/7 (legs and nerve pain through both legs to his feet). He is on a lot of pain medication (too much...) and ever since this all started unable to work. The first trial with the SCS worked for his legs but not so much for his back. The trial happend to be at the same time as my fist cycle... So now they want to see if they can place the electrodes better in his spinal cord area to get more coverage. With the trial you have an external battery pack on a belt and the leads come out of your back, with permanent fitting everything is under the skin and the battery will be implanted in your bum! 
So pretty **** all in all! We've been hoping for a solution for him and more or less lost track of time when it comes to starting a family. We then found out his sperm is damaged by the use of medication (we were not aware of these side effects).
I'm a positive person and try to make the most of it. But in all honesty I'm scared about our/his future... My biggest fear is ending up all alone in a country that is not my own with nothing to show for. I know this is selfish and dramatic but hey ho.
Sorry, I realise this isn't a very positive story. God, I need to cheer myself up now! 

We keep joking about having boy twins, then I have 3 to look after! 

kazzzee - gosh you have so much going on! At least you are getting some answers and you are still making progress!
How did your operation go this morning and how are you feeling? 
And yes I still rock it!  

Weather here was gorgeous yesterday so after my run (it was a slow one..) I managed to do the garden and every time I look outside it puts a smile on my face! It's a bit grim today and doubt I will do much today apart from the weekly shop.
xx


----------



## mogg77

Kieke that sounds very hard for you, so awful to see him in pain. My particular story with Mr mogg spanned just three years but I know you get so sick and exhausted of the endless hospital visits/appointments , and I have anger too from things that were missed in his care / follow ups that weren't made, I'm sure you must have some of that too. I went from always praising the nhs and not wanting to hear a thing against it, to feeling so let down.  I totally understand your fears of being left alone , as I had similar fears, you feel selfish but it's just completely human and natural to worry for our futures. But now you are giving yourselves the best chance you can for your future! I so hope that some real progress can be made for your partner, it sounds as though he is now being taken seriously and has some good people involved in his care.xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke you and you OH have really been through it! It must be so terribly frustrating for him, and for you to be witnessing it. I hope that there is something that can improve things for him. I can understand how that's taken over your lives for the past few years. I'm sure the both of you are due some luck soon xxx

Mogg I felt the same after we lost my mum. There is so much disappointment about the things that could have been done differently. You kind of feel the need to blame something. It's no commiseration but sometimes I think we expect so much of the medical profession, doctors can't cure everything... Although it's clear that their are failings and things that could have been done differently. It's just so terribly unfair when we lose the people we love. 

Thanks to everyone for wishing me luck earlier. I'm back home and very sleepy but I've had some lunch and I've done my first stim injection!!! Was told to do it ASAP  so it looks like I'm on my way! 

They drained the cysts and did the hysterscopy and scratch - they said my uterus is 7cm - which is apparently average. Can't remember much else about what they said. I'm in a bit of pain, but I'm managing


----------



## ustoget

poop kieke.. How horrible for u and him. I can still feel remember the pain so clearly and am thankful every day that I'm better. My whole disc had crumbled so much he could do a disc replacement and had to have to removed/packed and fused with a cage /screws etc and like u the after are was shocking/non existent and I was bed /house bound for about 2-3months and it wasn't for a year after when I decided to go to a private Physio that he got me pain free... Well until now.. this having to sleep on my side is bringing back some pain in areas .

I know you probably have and money is obvs an issue but had u gone for a private consultation. I was told by Nhs by back was completely fine so signed up to my work insurance and waited 2 years in pain to clear the 'existing issue period' then Went to see Mr lam and he was brilliant

http://www.londonbridgehospital.com/LBH/consultant-det/mr-khai-lam/

Maybe he could help ?? Maybe if your dh is a rare case he could do it pro bono

Moggs- your story also proves how on top of everything we have to be in if/pregnancy.. We make out own fate and has to be careful with everything and check up on everyone. It was only 2 weeks ago that my gp prescribed me medication that wasn't safe in pregnancy.. It was a 30day course of antihistamines. Can u imagine if I took them and something went wrong. I literally had the tablet in my mouth but it just didn't fee right so I checked .. I mean come on isn't that basic !!
How are u at the moment ? I just seem so strong and just get on with it attitudes I don't like to ask and upset he boat but I'm sure u have days of anger and not understanding why so y can also rant here.. I know we fee we have to reason to complain as we are pregnant but u really can if u want x

Kazzee- yes yes yes.. Here we go, limbo baby number 5 in the making. You are going to do it I can feel it in my bones

/links


----------



## mogg77

Thanks ustoget. Yes I am going through an angry stage, he should never of been brought out of icu and anyone could of seen that, he was left in a corner a shaking mess with a suspected lung infection from blood he inhaled after his op was delayed, and unable to swallow, the nurses on that ward didn't seem to know anything about him, they failed to get a feeding tube into him for 2 days when he was already so weak, he should of been properly monitored and he wasn't and now my best friend  and soulmate of ten years is gone forever. And that's not mentioning the f**k ups and lack of care that got him so ill in the first place. Yeah fuming at the moment but I won't let it consume me, it's just part of the process I guess.  
There, rant over! Thanks girls it's really good to come on here, even if I'm just reading what you're all up to! 
Kazzzeee well done on your op, I should imagine it was actually better having it sprung on you like that so you didn't have time to get nervous!  all go now, I'm so excited for you, we want another limbo baby! 
And Jenni fair play to you, I get very shaky with things like that too- and normally very shrill and wavery voiced too!


----------



## oscar13

Ladies, sorry I seem to have missed a lot again.....don't seem to be getting alerts when people post any more!!

Kazzzee, so sorry I missed wishing you luck this morning. Pleased to hear all has gone well. Woohoo on starting the stimms and I second what Ustoget said.......let's keep this limboland baby train going xxxxx

Kieke and Moggs sending the biggest hugs! I hate how unfair life can be. Your situations are heartbreaking enough but it is even worse when you think there may have been something that could have been done to avoid this outcome. Xxx

In fact just sending hugs all round lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## ustoget

Oh Moggs, I can't even begin to imagine. Just rant as much as u won't, the stupidity of some people/hospitals are just incredible. 
Sending big hugs


----------



## jenni01

Morning 
Kazzee ::: I hope you're in a bit less pain today hun 
Well hun that's you another step closer!!  

Moggs::: You rant away!!... its so horribly unfair that you have lost him....and it's completely understandable that you're angry...
Why shouldn't you be...
You had and still have a love that is strong....and for such a special love, that will never go away..
He will be in the touch of a butterflies wings on yours and your babies hand.
He will be the sun that touches your faces.
He will be the rain that joins your tears.
His voice will be in the gentle breeze.
He will always be with you.
A true love will never die..x


----------



## jenni01

Kieke:: I had know idea hun 
Your poor fellas gone through so much..
And you must be mentally and physically pooped!!
You're a strong couple and I really do hope you both get the baby you deserve  

Big Big Hello to everyone else!!


----------



## kazzzee

I'm having a bit of a morning. Got to the clinic for my blood tests just after 7.30. Realised I had left my wallet at home!!! Luckily they allowed me to have the blood tests (including more immunes) and now I'm on a mad dash home to collect my wallet so that I can dash back to pay them! What a wally! It's because I used a different bag yesterday! Great start


----------



## mogg77

Goodness kazzzeee would they not let you pay tomorrow, or over the phone!? Your still recovering surely??


----------



## mogg77

Thanks Oscar and ustoget  and thanks for those lovely words Jenni, they gave me another little cry but that's a good thing  having a lovely but emotional weekend at my sisters in Woking, she and mrmogg were great friends too from before we even met.
Jenni hope you hear about your compensation soon, well done at the Meeting, that sort of thing is very intimidating!
And how are you today cloudy, feeling a little better I hope?
Xx


----------



## kazzzee

Mogg they might have let me pay over the phone but I'm panicking a bit and will just feel happier if I go there and do it by the book... Silly really. Plus it's not too far and it keeps me busy  

But yes, I should really be resting!!!


----------



## Cloudy

I'm back!

I have been just catching up on modding but I will proper catch up with you ladies later - I'm shattered and only been on here a short while!



Xxx


----------



## Kieke

Mogg - thank you so much for your kind words. I can only imagine how touch it has been and is for you. Sending you massive hugs!  
I do have great faith in the consultant he is now seeing. It's just a shame that there is so much waiting in between.

Thank you kazzzee, we are long overdue some luck! How are you feeling today? 

ustoget - you've had a tough time by the sound of it! Amazing how they managed to help you and you are now more or less pain free!
Where we live the same consultants do NHS and private and I'm almost positive that they have discussed his case in detail enough to come to the conclusion he's not operable. 
But I will check out your link! 

Thanks for the hugs Oscar! You ladies are the best! 

jenni - love the poem! 
Yes I'm surprised myself how strong I can be. I'm very good at keeping my feelings to myself do, most of the time it's business as usual.
My DH is my everything. He feels really bad and at times says that he's destroyed my life by his illness and now also the sperm problem. But it's not his fault and I keep telling him that.
He is lucky to have me though!  

Cloudy - glad you are feeling a bit better!

So we signed the mortgage offer yesterday afternoon! The guy phoned up to see if he could pop round because it was a busy week for him...
Money should be in the bank this week. Can't believe that only took 2 weeks... 

Anyhow, just had the biggest shock! Was pulled aside this morning by my manager who told me that they WON'T change my hours for the moment (new hours were due to start on Wednesday). After everything, just like that?!  
Don't get me wrong, I'm pleased but what is wrong with these people?? He even thanked me for my positive attitude after they initially told me about the change of hours.
I was actually looking forward to some more me time haha  

This does mean I have to tell them again about tx because I normally start at 8 in the morning.
They were fine about it last time but didn't want to tell them this time around.

I'm still a bit in shock....


----------



## kazzzee

Kieke looks like you are getting lucky already - that's good news about the job, but I can see how you are also slightly frustrated by it, especially with your cycle coming up! Why is nothing ever simple!!! Maybe you can book some time off at least knowing that you will get paid your full wage for a little while longer? 

I'm shattered now after my two trips into London today. Resting now.


----------



## Cloudy

Ive had a very quick scan back - lots happens on here doesnt it: its not as queit as you would imagine Limbo Land to be really  

Kazzzee - hope you are feeling better and that the day has gotten better, and that you are recovering well from your scratch/drain  

Kieke - really pleased the mortgage is all sorted. You and your DH sound very close and are lucky to have found each other (however unlucky some of the stuff that happens is, at least you found each other)  

Mogg - Love the names, especailly Saoirse as thats always the one i wanted, apart from Mr C said he would never be able to spell it! Its so unfair that you have to go through all this. My school friend lost her husband when she was in her early 20s and had just had a baby - she used to get support from a group called WAY (Widowed and Young) i dont know if they are a national thing or anything, but she found a lot of support from them. Though you obviously have us and we are here for you xxx

Jenni - that poem has made me cry! Hope you are ok today and making the most of the nice weather!

Ustoget & Oscar - how are those baby bellies coming on?

Filthy - any news on the date yet for the op, or have i missed it?

SFG - hope you are ok?

Hello to everyone i havent done personals for!

AFM - I wont bore you all but safe to say my Surgeon was an iditiot, I was released from hospital far far too early, and im probably going to be putting a complaint in. i know im always moaning about something or other, but it really was rubbish the way was treated. Apparently its ok for me to wait 4 months for a follow up appointment for someone to tell me what they actually did       Other than that i am getting better, my bladder is working better and i am eating and not being sick so its all uphill from here now!

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

You have to wait four months to be told what they did!!! That's ridiculous *Cloudy*. After my surgery for the endo they always came to tell me soon after I came round. They can't leave it four months. What if they wanted you to go on medication in the meantime? I can't understand why they didn't tell you anything?

I had a nap earlier (these early starts) and I dreamed of the forum. Everything was white pages with pink text. Even though the text isn't actually pink I now realise. It was funny though to think that we can't dream about each other any other way until we actually meet!


----------



## kazzzee

Every time I see the ad for Tattoo Fixers on E4 it makes me think of Mogg - anyone else


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - im glad its not just me that thinks its ridiculous! When i had my last lap my Surgeon came to see me three times in the 24 hours afterwards (once in recovery, twice on the ward) both to check i was ok and also to tell me what he had found and treated. Even after that i only had to wait 2 months for my follow up! I also had a cone loop on my cervix a few years ago and that was quite a straightforward procedure, but still the Dr came to check on me twice afterwards. The whole way this one has been treated has made me so mad  

Oh, and i know what you mean abiut "dreaming in forum" i have a vision in my head of everyone, and often dream in text! Anything i see that refers to a tattoo now makes me think of Mogg!

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Cloudy you know how you can pay to get your files from the hospital, I wonder if you could do that? Or if it wouldn't be understandable without having someone speak to you about it? Or could you ask to see your consultant privately and pay for the consultation?


----------



## oscar13

Cloudy I am so sorry to hear of your treatment, that is totally unacceptable, I am furious for you!!!!!!!!!!!! A complaint is definitely in order not that that undoes the sh*tty treatment xxxx

Kazzzee, what a day for you too! Glad you had a nap. Snap with the tattoo fixers on E4!! It makes me smile every time the advert comes on and then gets me thinking about my lovely friends in limboland xx

Jenni, any news from your meeting? I hope they come up with a sensible offer xx

Afm, still suffering off and on with the headaches and since the weather has got warmer I am also suffering with swollen feet and ankles........pregnancy is so glamorous (but still very grateful). I'm seeing the Consultant again tomorrow so will mention it then. Also been sick again a few times in the last week, thought this should have stopped by now. I hate feeling like all I do is moan but I seem to spend 90% of my time feeling rubbish - didn't expect it to be like this, I have waited so long that I thought I would love every second. Anyway ignore my complaining, I'm an ungrateful mare xxxx

Hope every one else is enjoying the heatwave xxxxx


----------



## sfg29

Hi everyone

Kazzeee - glad to hear the op went well and woohoooo for starting stims!!!  

Cloudy - absolutely ridiculous to wait 4 months for a follow up and agree you should complain.  When I had my lap done, the Dr explained everything to me before being discharged.  I hope you get some answers soon and I hope you have a fab week resting in the sun.

Kieke - I'm so sorry to read your DH's story, can't believe what you guys have been through. Sounds to me that you and your DH are amazingly strong people - individually and together as a couple.  Hopefully the consultant he's seeing now will bring some hope to both of you.  Great news about your job and the mortgage sign off, all systems go for you now!

Mogg - You can rant as much as you want as far as I'm concerned!  I'm angry and saddened that a person's incompetence has robbed you of your best friend, soul mate and father to your babies.  It's just so unfair and like Jenni's poem, knowing he'll be there in everything that you and your babies do in the future, will bring a little love and joy to your lives  

Jenni - sounds to me you got 'M' by the balls!  I hope everything works out for you and you get an answer quickly regarding the loss of earnings.

Oscar & Ustoget - hope you and the bubbas are well?

Fifty - Hope you're not working too hard missy?

AFM, had a awful weekend feeling all bunged up and snotty from hayfever.  I also gave in to the eye rubbing and ended up giving myself a headache.  I am also slightly freaking out as AF hasn't showed her face yet and today I am 5 days late ladies!  I have never been THAT late!  My cycle is always 28 days so not sure what to think.  My boss reckons I should take a test but I daren't as I don't want to get my hopes up.  I told myself if AF is not here by Wed then I'll take a test.  What do you think ladies, am I being silly and over reacting?

X


----------



## Cloudy

sfg - sorry you are suffering with the pollen too, i normally get it bad but its gotten really bad this last few weeks. i even gave up eye make up last week which i havent done in about 20 years!  

Oscar - be as complainy as you like! When I got my BFP and that was all i had wanted for 5 years, and then all of a sudeen i realised that the next stage was probably more scary than the first! Hope you get on ok tomorrow  

Kazzzee - im going to see if i complain via PALs i can get the notes free, or have them transferred to another Doctor; i really dont think i want to see this chap again. Alternatvely i might see if i can go back and see my old consultant and he could request my notes and go through it with me. Although im hoping PALs might be able to get me moved to a Dr at the main hospital who is the main endo man in our area (who i wanted to see, but who my GP wouldnt refer me to because she was an idiot). afterall, i have had this rotten disease for 20 years and all i have ever had to do is fight to get people to listen, but then it just seems to turn out that they arent listening, they are just pretending. I just feel like im banging my head against a brick wall. Although on the positive side im going to use this next 4 weeks off (or however long i need) to fight my case a bit.

xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning   
And what a beautiful day it's said to be girls!!
We should all be sitting in a lovely garden next to a cool steam to dip our toes in when we get to warm drinking chilled wine (lemonade for our preggers girls!) 
Kazzee::: Oh dear Kazzee....I hope you have an uneventful day today 
Please don't walk under any ladders or drop a mirror!! 
Yes I agree I think of Moggs when I see the tattoo stuff on telly!!

Oscar::: Sorry you're feeling so rough hun 
It's not plain sailing at any point it seems is it!!.....but you keep rubbing your tummy hun and remember that soon you'll be holding him in your arms!!

SFG::: Hello hun!!....has your AF arrived yet?.....what are your dates in Oct?
Yes it does seem like their balls are mine to squeeze!!....one of the big wigs called yesterday and say's she's going to defo call end of this week with a decision....I made a point of saying I'd spoken to the Union and was advised if it wasn't a response I'm happy with we will be taking it further!....we'll see 

Cloudy::: I didn't mean to make you cry with my little poem!!...sorry 
I just like writing and sometimes things come into my head!!
I think I partied to hard when younger and my heads still in "Yeah man mode!" 
Hope you feel better today..

Kieke:: That's brill news about work but I understand that you where looking forward to some "you" time 
Filthy::: How are you today hunny?....did you get some sleep last night or where you all "sweaty!!"
Ustoget::: Are you finding this heat OK with the babies on board?....you make sure you get plenty of shade 
Moggs::: I'm chuffed you're having a nice time.....emotive and happy at the same time I'm sure 

Massive Hello to everyone else   
I got a scan date through for middle of July.....just the one that I blagged but it's still a bonus!!
Then he has to do his sperm test but it's kind of on the move a bit!
Have a good day everyone


----------



## oscar13

Good morning Jenni. Fab news on the scan! How does it feel to have things moving again? Xx


----------



## jenni01

Morning Oscar!! 
It feels good hun but also slightly scary!!
We still need the remainder of the funds but if I get what I deserve from "M" cos of the money I've missed out on then we should be OK!! 
It has crossed my mind that if it works then this time next year I will be nearly giving birth!!

Does it all seem like an age ago for you now when you had the "will it work?" nerves..x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Morning beautiful ladies,

It's so hot already. Nearly passed out in the sweat room at the gym this morning! No air con!!

Jenni- yes We slept a lot better last night! Just a bed sheet covering us! Good news in the scan date. It will be here before you know it!

Cloudy- hope you feel back to normal ASAP. No news on my op date yet!! It's taking the mick now!

Kieke- things always happen when you least expect them too! So your work news may be a shock but I think it's great!

Sfg- I'm just plodding along at the moment. Having a few up and down days. I would be tempted to test! Let us
Know how you get on!

Kazzeee- glad to see you got the go ahead!

Hello to everyone else. Xxx

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## mogg77

Morning girls- fifty you be careful in this heat    !!!
Sorry about your op- hope you've been nagging-I've lost track of everyone's treatment- you're waiting for this before you can think about next move?
Jenni good News on scan, and good luck on the offer-I admire your balls over the phone, fair play!
Sfg definitely test tomorrow, worst case you'll just be stopping your imagination going into overdrive- and who knows?( your tattoo idea sounds amazing btw, I love oriental stuff. You should check out yellow blaze tattoo,shige or tomo, they are Japanese but the work they do is some of the best in the world and has lots of dragons and gods)
Cloudy that's outrageous- I mean, whose body is it?? Definitely complain, you need that information!
Oscar feeling sh*tty is feeling sh*tty especially now it's getting hot, really hope it gets better and you can start to enjoy it a bit more soon! 
Ah yes tattoo programs! I have to watch them as guaranteed I'll have to talk about it at least once a day for the next month with my well meaning clients! Actually we have c4 filming in the studio Thursday, nothing to do with me, my crazy colleague has an outrageous project on the go , it's filthy! r  
Hi to everyone else enjoy the lush weather xxxx


----------



## kazzzee

I had a bit of a panic last night. I must have been so ditzy yesterday as I suddenly realised that I'd forgotten to take the buserelin that morning. I didn't think of it until I was buying some Emla cream in Superdrug and I just thought that I couldn't remember doing it that morning,  but at the time I thought I must have taken it and was just over tired. Well later on I looked at the pack of needles beside my bed and the pack of ten had nine left and that was a big indication that I hadn't done it.  So I jabbed and hoped for the best. Actually the stimming injection didn't go brilliantly either. I messed up and some of the fluid leaked out of the syringe when mixing. So yesterday wasn't the best of days!!! Hoping today goes a bit better. 

Today I had a scan and blood test. They were happy with the scan - some follies are growing but nothing is racing ahead which is as it should be. I mentioned the buserelin mistake and he said it would be ok but not to forget again.

Right now I'm waiting to meet a girl from the forum who was also on buserelin and pregnyll/provera like me and one other girl (who I met on Saturday). The difference this time is that where me and my cycle twin started AF on Friday her AF still hasn't arrived... You've guessed it! She's pregnant!

Feels like a bit of a me post! 

Fifty nice to hear from you, I expect to be asking you lots of ARGC boot camp related questions! I'm also sleeping with a single sheet. And the windows wide open! 

Jenni this time next year we'll be millionaires (and by that I mean mummies!) 

Cloudy sounds like you have an action plan and the time to see it through  no silly doctors are going to get in your way! 

SFG what cycle day are you on? Do you feel any AF symptoms? 

Oscar good luck with your appointment today  they do say that summer is the worst time to be pregnant. Not that that is any consolation. Remember the vitamin D will be good for you! 

Kieke any sign of AF yet? You need to be my cycle buddie! 

Mogg - so should we all watch that program about Tattoos on channel 4. Will it be an insight into your life  

And everyone else, hope you girls are enjoying the sun shine.


----------



## jenni01

SFG:: OMG I'm so sorry I've just read back and I didn't pick up on what you wrote properly!
You have permission to smack my tucas!!...(please!!) 
Oooh do a test....do a test!!...you never no   
On another note I'm sorry your feeling poorly...xx
But do the test!!! 

Kazzee::: I'm sure you'll be OK cos at least you still took it..
I hope you have a nice time today hun and yes we'll be millionaires soon!!! 

Moggs::: Whats the programme?  can you just pop your head into camera shot and do a shout out to your bxtches on FF


----------



## Cloudy

Wow we are busy this morning ladies!

Jen - i love writing and everyone at work says i should write a book because i have such a vivid imagination. one of these days i will think about it! I was going to try and get into writing/journalism when i left uni because one of my lecturers thought my essays would have been good for the Guardian but i just never got round to it and now i have the vocab of an orangutang 

Oscar - hope your head is ok today  

Fifty - thats rubbish honey, sorry you are still waiting. Can you complain to PALs or the Hospital?

Mogg - you MUST walk in the background of one of the scenes and wiggle your bum or something so we can all watch it and feel like the friends of a celeb 

Kazzzee - Glad it went ok this morning and hopefully you have a drama free day (and dont get caught up in that terror alert practice thing they have been going on about on the news)  

Right, off to sit in the shade for another day looking at IVF abroad and drafted strongly worded letters of complaint  

xxx


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - I don't have that many holidays and need to reserve some for my DH's appointment/hospital admission and would like to go away for a week in September/October.
I will tell them that I'm having treatment again next week or so and will just inform them as soon as I know when I'll be away for EC. I will take these 2 days as sick leave (did this last time as well). Depending on how soon a potential ET will take place I either stay at home or go back to work and take a holiday (or 2?) for ET.
I know you can't plan these things but there is a good chance that EC will be Thursday, Friday or Saturday which will work out really well.
Ah bless kazzzee, it's a sign we should indeed meet up at some point! 
Glad your scan went ok and even better news about your forum friend! 
I'm having my scratch Thursday and AF should arrive 10th July so I will be a bit behind you but fingers crossed there is some PUPO overlap!

Cloudy - it's rather uplifting here for limbo land! 
Oh yes, I count myself lucky to have him. 
Sorry to hear you've had a rough time again. Surely they will be able to bring your follow up forward?! I think a complaint is definately in order. My experience with PALS is good so I would try that route. Glad you are starting to feel better though.  

oscar - please moan away! It's nice to be part of your journey and it gives me hope that we will all be joining you at some point!

sfg - Yes despite everything I can still see the silver lining! 
Thank you for your kind words.
I think it won't harm to do a test, at least you will know.  

jenni - you stick to your guns girl! Glad that a quick decision in on the cards! 
Never can have too many scans! Glad things are starting to move for you.

Fifty - well done you for training in the heat! 
Yes it's great I can stay on FT - plenty of time to surf the net during the day  

Oh yes please Mogg, wiggle your bum or tum for us please!  

Ladies I'm enjoying this heat! Looking forward to a lounging session in the garden after work.
Had a slight panic earlier on this morning... My DH started a course of antibiotics yesterday - I'm now wondering if this will effect his sperm, does anybody know?

Enjoy the weather ladies, hope you are all well! x


----------



## andade

Hi lovely ladies! 

Is it ok if I join this thread please?  Feel like a new kid at school,😶 as I've been lurking on this thread for ages and I mean ages and  you are such a close knit, supportive group.

I'm meant to start my first IVF cycle in August if all goes well.  I've had a few obstacles get in the way of this journey over the years,  the most recent being a myomectomy last month and I'm currently at home as I've still got a couple of weeks before I return to work.. I have an Aqua scan booked for next week to see if all under the hood is ok.
I've already been given my treatment cycle and have progynova in my possession for when the cycle starts.

Hope everyone is ok and enjoying the weather! 
Look forward to speaking to you. 
Take care, x


----------



## oscar13

Jenni what a lovely thought.......I pray that by this time next year we have all given birth or are well on the way to giving birth to our little ones!! As for the "will this work" nerves I remember them well....now I have nerves before every scan (it's because I still can't feel him so have no idea what is going on in my tummy)! Todays scan went well and cervix is holding up so very happy.

Andade, you are very welcome here! You will be well looked after. Sorry you find yourself here but hope August comes round quickly for you x

Kieke, good luck for your scratch Thursday! Have you had one before? I was advised to take a couple of paracetamol an hour before.

Sfg, I agree with the others, no harm in doing a test. I will keep my FC for you xxxx

Kazzzee, FC for an incident free day for you today. Was it bittersweet hearing about your friend? It will be you soon xx

Mogg would love it if we could see you on TV!

Fifty, you be careful in this heat! But I admire your dedication ...... I really need to get back into some form of exercise xx

Love to everyone xx


----------



## jenni01

Oooh a new girl!!!....So you wanna join our gang eh!!.....Erm let me think?!........................

OK Hello "Andade"....Welcome to our possey!! 
So you will be doing your tx in August hun....do you mind me asking what you're having?

This is a good group of girls on here....like you say "close knit" but very supportive 

Cloudy:: My goodness you could have been a journalist!!....so you could have been doing breakfast telly!
I'd love to write a book but don't know what to write!
Suppose I could write a sex book but as there's not much "research" happening at the moment I should maybe write a book on "How to get out of it!" 

Kieke::: I'm not sure about the antibiotics and your DH's sperm.....could you maybe ask your GP over the phone or call the clinic (IVF) and ask them?...


----------



## jenni01

Oscar I must have hit the button at the same time as you!!
Well done on the scan  
Are you actually starting to enjoy being pregnant now.....despite the headaches!!...etc!!
You'll feel him soon enough hun so don't worry!!


----------



## andade

Hi Jenni and Oscar, thanks for the welcome! 
Jenni - I will be having IVF (short antagonist protocol).  I'll be taking progynova, Gonal F and cetrotide.  Not sure what else yet. 
I just need to shift some weight, as I'm over my BMI limit so working on that!  Naughty food has been talking to me while I've bee  recuperating and I haven't been telling it to go away! 

Oscar - Congrats on  your pregnancy! 
Hope everyone is having a good eve!


----------



## mogg77

Welcome andade  we're going to have a busy few months on this thread with lots of ladies cycling  I reckon it's a lucky thread so you've come to the right place  
Kazzzeee oops! I gave myself an accidental half dose on my first cycle, and on the last one I forgot a crucial cetrotide injection!!! I guess we're only human- sure it won't do any harm  
Well it seems I mightn't have any choice about being on film   as they are filming during the day now instead of evening and my station is right next to where the tattoo's being done- if you see a slightly pregnant, blushing and flustered looking tattooist trying to hide on' bodyshockers' you'll know it's me! And no these programs aren't realistic at all- they all focus on bad choices and tattoos mostly, and lots of fake drama but that's reality TV for you! Though tattoo fixers was slightly better....
Oscar I need to excercise so badly! I was a really good girl earlier and did my first ever bit of yoga (antenatal) from a YouTube vid- half an hour of gentle stretches and stuff and I was WRECKED! So will try and keep that up as I clearly need it!


----------



## kazzzee

Blooming heck it's hot!!! I'm wondering how I'll be able to sleep. Says its 26.5 degrees in my bedroom. 

The day went ok, until I had to mix three vials of fostimon and most of the liquid ended up on the table so I had to do it again. I've been practicing with just water all evening so that I don't waste any more!!! 

It's just so stressful and so complicated. And it's all so important! 

I've had a headache and felt a bit off since doing the injection... 

Mogg we will all be watching body shockers then! 

Andade welcome to our club. I'm hoping Oscar, Mogg and Ustoget's luck will rub off on all of us and we will all be pregnant soon  This is the place to be if you want support and friendship. You are very welcome! 

Jenni between you and filthy I'm sure we'd have the next fifty shades on our hands. 

Oscar not bitter sweet really, we're a bit worried for her as with the meds she's been taking it seems unlikely that it would be viable. I mean, it was a forced ovulation early in her cycle so it was such a shock that it even fertilised. Her levels went down a bit today so it may not make it. But they have told her she can start the cycle straight away if it's not going to stick. She'll know tomorrow. 

Kieke looks like you've got no choice but to tell them then. I hope they are ok about it. To be honest if hey are funny about it then it's likely an HR issue because if you said you were doing IVF and then suddenly they didn't need you full time there'd be questions about their reasoning...I had the scratch during my hysterscopy and cyst aspiration on Sunday. 

Cloudy I wasn't caught up in any alerts in London luckily. I always wanted to be a journalist but I felt that there was no way I could get into it. Ended up in PR then after six years of that (which I hated) I become, you guessed it, a journalist! Not the kind that you'd want to be I'm sure - I write about consumer tech but I love my job


----------



## ustoget

Hi all,
Sjg- have u done a test ??
Oscar- glad last scan went well.. When are u seeing your midwife next?
Jenni- really hope u get your money from 'M' so that can take some stress off treatment for u
Cloudy- hope your feeling better.. Sounds like going to your old consultant is a good plan
Kieke- what anti biotic? My dh was on 40days doxy as part as a sperm improvement procotol and it did wonders !!! If he's not maybe ask to change ? He should be taking vit e too 
Moggs- can't find prog on sky planner .. Maybe it's not schedule yet
Andade- welcome, sorry your here but your in safe hands 
Filthy - 50 shades is now on sky, I should really watch it shouldn't I. Scared though as me and dh have said we are not ah one sex Til after babies born. Read something about uterus spasms or something and if something happened we would never forgive ourselves. It's been hard though, had to cross my legs a lot with all this extra blood rushing around lol (don't know why I felt I had to give u an insight into my sex life haha..


----------



## mogg77

Hey Oscar id imagine it'll be on in autumn  its a dumb program tho cant think why my nutty colleague wants to be on it!
Kazzeee you'll be a pro at it all in no time!
I just remembered my baby brain moment from last night so thought id share! My good friend visited yesterday from Holland,I think I'll be asking him to be godfather. we were talking names and discussed a few we liked and disliked, then I said how johnny is a cool name, but john is just plain rubbish- it took him to look all put out for it to dawn on me that's his name!!:-o I've known him ten years!! Should of heard me trying to dig myself out of that one!


----------



## sfg29

Hi everyone

Sorry for the late post, had to score and cheer my team on at netball tonight (start of the summer league) and then a good friend who lives in Australia called for a chat and now finally sat down for a quick hot choc before bed and watching Tattoo Fixers!!!

Well ladies, I took a test and it was negative.  Gutted obviously but I'm going to test again tomorrow morning.  

Today is CD34 Kazzeee and I've not had any AF symptoms at all.  Not sure what to think now as I'm normally on time bang on day 28/29 at the latest.  Know what you mean about mixing the vials, I personally can't do it so I make DH do it for me as I can't seem to draw enough liquid out of the vial before the suction takes over.  Hopefully it'll get easier for you the more you do it.

Jenni - I haven't confirmed tx date with Gennet yet as they are waiting for me to have my NK cells test, which I hoping to have this month hence why I'm anxious for my AF to arrive.  Once I've had the test, they said I need to wait for 2 natural periods before starting the FET so I figured I will start the protocol on the first day of my Sept/Oct period.

Mogg - hahaha should of blamed it on the baby brain.  

Kieke - not sure about the antibiotics so would check with your GP or perhaps Dr Google?  Good luck with your scratch on Thursday - mine was fairly painless so don't worry.

Fifty - hope you have a good day tomorrow and I think you should give the gym a miss this week and enjoy the sunshine! 

Oscar - glad the scan went ok today and I'm sure you'll be able to feel him soon.

Ustoget - have you got battery relief? 

Cloudy - hope you are feeling better today?

Andade - welcome to this crazy rollercoaster that is IVF!  You're in safe hands here  

Night all 

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

SFG my AF has been delayed a few time by cysts. Have you had any ovary pain? Other thing that can delay it is too much exercise - but I'm sure that you aren't that obsessed with the netball  

Mogg now you are going to have to call baby John or Joanie just to prove you don't hate him 

Ustoget a couple I know went to watch that film and were completely oblivious about what it was really about. They just thought it was a romance  I think they were a little shocked as they are quite straight laced  it was just funny because they broadcast the fact they were going all over ******** and were so innocent about it. Till afterwards when they were clearly really embarrassed. 

Early start here  have to get a train at 6.30 to be at clinic for 7.30. My cycle twin (same day and same protocol) is travelling from Lowestoft every day. I don't know how she does it!


----------



## jenni01

Morning Cuppycakes 
Well I hope you all have plenty of ice cubes in your freezers girls!!
SFG::: I'm sorry you didn't get a positive 
I know that people can take a pill to bring on their AF's so maybe if it goes on to long you could ask about it!
Moggs:: You'll have to give us all the heads up when the programme is going to be on!!.....and I'm sure your friend didn't take offence about your little hic up!! 
Ustoget::: Thank you for the insight into your sex life!! 
But I've said the same thing that if we're lucky I'm not taking any chances so if he need's it he can go all DIY!!
Andade::: Morning hun!!....how are you today?? 
Kazzee::: What are you at the clinic for today hun?

So everyone make sure you drink lot's today cos we don't want anyone being dehydrated...
Massive hello to everyone else!!!   
AFM: Well I got in last night from my little job and there was a missed call on the house phone but no answer phone message..
Anyway I hit redial on the number and it was an "M" shop!!....I'm assuming it must be the call that I'm waiting for.....so I'll wait till 9am and then call the big boss number and see what's said!! 
Let's hope that this can be the end and not the beginning of a fight I really don't want but will do if I have to!! 
Have a good day everyone....stay cool and stay safe...


----------



## sfg29

Morning!

Still negative   

Kazzeee don't think it's the exercise as only went to 2 classes last week and none ever since. If it's not here by the end of the week, I'll test again and if it's still negative, I'll go to the docs.

Jenni - good luck for 9am!

Have a fab day everyone xxx


----------



## ustoget

Sorry sjg- it's heart breaking even if your not expecting it :-( strange your clinic says to wait 2 period before get after no as prof quenu believes they chance every month so u test it as u find the results .. ??
And no battery relief, I can't 'o' as that is what can cause any probs. well it says for some people but how do u know if you are or not.. Not worth the chance but think I'll give 50 shades I miss or I might explode lol

Jenni- eeek good luck, let us know

Moggs- that's just hilarious, johns actually my dads name too.. How insulting !! Haha only joking it is an old boring name I agree

Kazzee- I'm confused about your injections , are u drawing blood yourself ?


----------



## jenni01

What's an Orgasm!?!


----------



## ustoget

Haha Jenni.. It's what your gonna get one u get your big fat cheque !!!

Re antibiotics - check the treating immunes thread or serum the girls there will know or agate will 100%, your gp won't have a clue so I wouldn't believe them. At serum they treat with antibiotics but it's not very well known here. My dh test results before and then on egg collection day proves there worth and think it was the best thing we done as even though we got blasts previously if his fragmention was high means the quality of embryos were poor hence mc and not working.. So I say go for it as long as the right type. Just ask on the thread x


----------



## oscar13

Good morning early birds!!

Jen, hope that phonecall brings the much hoped for reaponse....I hope their pockets are deep xxx

Kazzzee, so sorry about your friends news, how awful. Hope all goes well for you today, I am sure you will soon get the hang of the mixing xx

Sfg, really sorry the test didn't give the result we were all hoping for.  FC your AF starts soon....we can always begin the twerking again if you want (altbough it may have to wait until eveing in this heat!!!) Xx

Mogg, I am sure your poor friend took it well! Will you keep us posted with a date for the pogramme? I have bought pregnancy yoga and pilates dvds but what with the headaches and exhaustion I haven't even unwrapped them.......I MUST do it xx

Ustoget, next appointment with midwife is Tuesday. Have to say no real bedroom action here either........my consultant has made it clear he wants NOTHING irritating my cervix....boooo!!

Cloudy, how is the recovery and strongly worded letter going? X

Sadly, looks like my headaches, tiredness and swelling are  here to stay.......blood pressure and urine fine so consultant believes it is a side effect of the progesterone but says I must remain on it. He has given me a prescription for migraine meds in an emergency!

Hope all ypu wonderful ladies have a great day and survive the heat xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Good luck today Jenni - it's always the way that you miss the call you are waiting for. I'm bound to why the call from ARGC right in the middle of the service today - I'm now on my way to my dad's so we can go to that funeral. I had to be at the clinic for bloods at 7.30 and they will call me later when they have there results  of that to tell me what Meds to take today and when, and what to do tomorrow - I might have an IVIG drip on Thursday or Friday so I'm waiting to hear about that. 

Oscar I spent loads of time last night practicing drawing up water from the vials so I hopefully have the hang of it now. I also watched a YouTube video. It's so tricky! Sorry about the headaches. Is it worth trying something like acupuncture to see if it gives you any relief? 

Ustoget - no I'm not drawing blood  I basically have three vials of fostimon and a vial of water to mix. I have to suck the water up from the vial using a long needle and squirt it into vial 1, suck that up and squirt into vial 2, and so on until all the Meds is in the vial. Then I have to switch to the little newdle and jab. It's a palava and I'm dreading having to do it somewhere other than at home! It's bound to have to do it  today at my cousin's house! 

SFG I wonder if it's a cyst, only because I'm obsessed with cysts and they are obsessed with me  they can definitely delay a period. Normally they disappear after three months but if you have one now you will be wanting it to be gone before you start the IVF or it will mess with your oestrogen levels like mine was. 

Enjoy the sunshine!!!


----------



## jenni01

Poor Oscar hun you're really suffering  
Is there nothing like a home remedy you can have?

Well I took the bull by the horns and the big wig said it wasn't her that called!!
Curious cos it was an "M" store and I don't no anyone in Bishop!?!
Anyway the wait continues....she was a bit short on the phone but I expect nothing but that off "M"..
Going in the garden now...xx


----------



## jenni01

Kazzee ::: Sorry I should have said I hope all goes ok today hun


----------



## Cloudy

Morning ladies!

Jen - sorry it wasnt the "we are giving you £100k" call you were hoping   Hope ou can console yourself with some sun - because i think you have stolen all ours today as its dull and windy here  

Kazzeee - sounds like a really interesting job hon, i would probably be more social/political research/commentry, but sitting down and doing it is never going to happen now. oh well, one day i will just write a best seller and have "Thank you to Limbo-ers" on my acknowledment page! I hope today goes ok  

Oscar - the first version is draftd and i feel better already! So sorry you are still suffering  

sfg - so sorry honey, i know that feeling and its horrible   

Ustoget - I think we would be the same honey so dont worry, i think a lot of people who have had IF/losses are more wary of things like that than the general population  

Mogg - Oh dear, im sure he wasnt offended! You also realise we will all be watching that program now, im quite excited!  

Andade- welcome honey! I 'know' you already a little bit from modding the myo thread, lovely to see you here. we will look after you dont worry  

Hello to everyone else that i havent done a personal for - having some technical issues, my laptop keeps losing internet connection and losing everything i have written 

oh, and i think the witch is on her way to visit me  

xxx


----------



## Kieke

Welcome on board andade! It doesn't seem to long ago when I was a newbie. 
I'm starting short protocol soon as well. I'm sure you will manage to loose some weight. Do you have a particular plan of action?

oscar - yes I did have the scratch before, just missed the note about taking some painkillers beforehand...
I'm sure I'll be fine!

jenni - forgot to make a note of the type of the antibiotics but will have a Google tonight! 
I think he needs to complete the course and we still have a back up should it come to it...
I'm on my 4th pint of water!
Sorry you still have no news....

mogg - please do give us a heads up when the programme will be on TV! 
How did your friend react? Did you manage to smooth it over?

kazzzee - those vials sound like a nightmare... I hope I don't have to do anything like that.
I've been ok sleeping in the heat, it's my DH who always struggle which I find funny because he is from Caribbean descent.
I don't think they will be funny - one of my managers is also the HR responsible. We have a very small office so not many official procedures etc in place. I don't even know if they have a maternity policy in place!
Hope today will go well for you and that it's not too upsetting.

ustoget - need to find about the type of antibiotic but will let you know. He is on various supplements, vit e included. I will check those threads you mentioned.
Thanks for the insight haha - my sex life is non existent and we need to work on that! 

sfg - sorry that your test was negative. How long before the clinic can help you to speed it up?
I hope the scratch will be less painful this time, already pinched some painkillers of my DH to take beforehand.

Oscar - sorry to hear you have to deal with your headaches for a bit longer. Hang in there! 

Cloudy - hope you are feeling better by the day!

Got an acupuncture session tonight and scratch in the morning.
Sure it will be all fine - it will be the proper start of our next cycle!

xxx


----------



## andade

Hi ladies and thanks for all the welcomes everyone!  
Trawled through quite a few posts but I already know it's a busy thread, so hope I can keep up! Note to self - bookmark thread! 

Moggs - Ive always wanted to get a couple of tattoos but I always worry that my skin will react to it, as I have eczema and as Ive gotten older have become allergic to the sun!    Hence always chickening out of getting them.  If anyone might react to it, I might and then DP would have a right field day. I'd hate to give him the satisfaction of I told you so.
Hope your friend was laughing by the end of the convo! 

Kazzee - Your injections sound really confusing. I'm sure you'll get the hang of it.  I don't think I'd be good at that and would probably balls it right up. As if doing IVF isn't stressful enough! You think there would be an easier way to take that injection.
Hope today goes well.

Ustoget - Haven't read 50 Shades or seen it? Am I in the minority?  I've had no problems with crossing kegs, what with the fibroids and myo it's the uncrossing thats been the issue! 

Sfg29- Sorry your test was negative and AF is playing games. Always when you want it,  then it doesn't come! 

Jenni - Im fine thanks.  Sorry to hear about your issues at work. I've had quite a few issues myself in the past year and it's very stressful. Hope you get what you deserve.

Oscar - Hope the headaches and other side effects do ease up eventually.  It must be a nightmare, especially in this weather. Can you have acupuncture or some other complementary therapy to help?

Cloudy - Thought I'd gatecrash this thread too. How's your recovery going? Hope it's improved.

Kieke  - I  did the Harcombe plan earlier in the year.  I'm doing an altered version. Meant to be cutting out sugar and reducing carbs. I'm also going do walking and a couple if aquarobics sessions until I can do more vigorous exercise in a few weeks. 
Enjoy acupuncture.  Ive got mine tomorrow.

Hope I didn't miss anyone.
Take care all , x


----------



## kazzzee

Andade I think you need to tell us three unusual or interesting things about yourself - we all did that a while ago, gives us a bit of an insight to the characters on here  I reckon if you read the whole of this thread you would feel like you were reading an IF novel, note to self, maybe me and Cloudy should collaborate on said novel  

Kieke I'm glad they will likely be ok about it then, I was just worrying on your behalf that they could turn around and be difficult, but it is Ustoget's bosses who are difficult isn't it? Glad that your's are a bit understanding, even though they have caused you so much stress recently. 

Cloudy, one day you will be longing for the witch to arrive so you can start stimming  

Jenni, you'll just have to be patient, when did they say they would call back?

Cloudy, Jenni and everyone else who asked, today went really well, I had plenty of time to get from ARGC to my dad's to go to the funeral (which is what I was most worried about). The funeral itself was lovely, a couple of my younger cousins (his grandchildren) sang a song together that was beautiful. They are so talented! Then we went back to their house, which is essentially a mansion, and sat in their totally amazing garden in the sunshine. I have some very happy memories of going to that house for easter egg hunts. 

Had to do two injections in the toilet at my cousin's house, but I managed without spilling a load this time. I did stab my finger, and I did jab one injection in and then realise there was still a load of air in it and had to pull it out and jab again, so three jabs for the price of two  But I think I'm getting better at this injection lark


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - ooh if we collaborated I would have to go to London though wouldnt I and possibly get all stressed with the Tube! Im so glad it went ok, and what a lovely send off for him. My last down reg injection on my second transfer we were at a wedding in Richmond Park so i had to do it in the car. Sadly we had a car that didnt have an interior light and i was wearing quite a fitted dress so we struggled in the dark, by i-phone light, to do it. All of a sudden this old lady knocks and knocks on the window and keeps knocking so i had to try and wind the window down, keep the needle in position, and hold my dress out of the way. She had the poshest accent I have heard and said "do you work here? I need to get to the main house and you need to help me!" - which made me laugh because she was unfazed by the fact she was talking to a possible junkie, mid-shooting up, and more worried about who was going to escort her to her event. I wondered why she picked us but Mr C pointed out that every other car there was probably worth more than our house, and we drove a hyundai with no interior light, so just HAD to be the help    

Andade - honestly hn, you miss half a day on here and its crazy difficult to try and catch up! Im getting there thank you, and my recovery wont be half as hard as you myo girls   Good luck with the BMI: there is a secret FF weight loss support section, wasnt sure if you knew?

Kieke - hope the accupuncture goes well  

xxx


----------



## andade

Kazzee, glad the funeral went well and you didn't have any mishaps with the injections. Although, injecting yourself three times is a bit too much practise if you ask me! 

Three things about me, can't say they are interesting:

1. I love comedy shows, particularly American ones.

2. I lived in Jamaica for a few years when I was younger with my mum and step-dad.  Came back when I was 14.

3. Favourite places are Thailand,  New York, Caribbean  and London (so far).

Hope everyone is chilling now,  especially if you've  been at work. Time for the AC to come out of hibernation!  😎


----------



## andade

Cloudy, just missed your post.
your wedding story is quite funny! 
I'm on the 'secret' weight loss section as well thanks. 
Glad you're getting there.


----------



## kazzzee

I did thought I might have to jack up in the car Cloudy  what if IVF meds are like a gateway drug! We'll all end up hooked on heroine or something. 

Andade that sounds interesting to me, my friend at work's daughter is half Jamaican, although she's split up with the father they went there on a few occasions to see the grandmother - she tells me stories about it. Are you based in London or do you just like it?

I'm absolutely exhausted and really want an early night. But it's 29-degrees in my room!


----------



## andade

Kazzee, Jamaica's really nice. Got fond memories of the place and lifelong friends. I'm a Londoner but I meant those are my favourite places so far until I get to travel some more. 

Second night running with the AC!


----------



## kazzzee

Also in (well near) London Andade. Work near Kings Cross but working from home while doing this current cycle because with the help of this lot it was thought a good thing that I avoid stress for a bit 

Good morning everyone! I got a lie in today. Planning to get to the clinic just before 9am rather than 7.30  Actually went to sleep at 9 was so tired after yesterday!


----------



## jenni01

"Sun is shinin....the weather is sweet .....make you wanna move your dancing feet....  
Good morning!!!
Well what a night!!!....I've never known a storm like that in all my 105 yrs on this earth! 
Thunder.....lightning which lit up the sky....rain and then massive hail stones 
Anyway today is another day!!
Kazzee::: I think you should just pitch up in the waiting room at your clinic hun!!
Andade::: Ooh I like your facts about yourself .....very interesting !! and Moggs has an infinity with Thailand as well...xx
Cloudy::: 
Oh you poor little commoner sitting in your car scoring!!....so did that make Mr C your pimp then and you waz his bxtch like!! 
So funny!! 

Moggs ....Ustoget and of course Oscar....I hope you are all coping in this weather with your bumps on board! 
Oscar I no you're especially poorly so I hope you got some relief last night and got some sleep. 

To all the other amazing, wonderful, strong women I say  

I'm OK just plodding....what is plodding?....where do they get these names for thing's and how do we no what they mean!? 
I am sitting listening to Roxy Music "Avalon".....one of my fav's...


----------



## andade

Afternoon everyone! 
Kazzee - If you're near London,  you probably are in London as it's like a huge animal eating up all the suburbs!   Parts of Surrey, Essex and Hertfordshire  are all classed as London these days.

Glad you got a lie in. ARGC  sounds so intense, I'm not sure I'd I could cope.  No surprise  you went to bed early with all the running up and down yesterday. Hope you get some more rest today. 

Jenni -  Such a bright and cheery morning message, even though you have had all seasons in one night! 
No such weather down here. Started to rain when I left out this morning hug it was a bit piddly (another weird word) and sun is weakly shining again. 
One of my favourite words is palaver!  My friend always laughs at me when I use it. 

Hope everyone else is ok and having a good day.

I've just had accupuncture and sat in the bakery having lunch and a vitazen  ( green tea and orange juice). I was a bit skeptical but it's really nice, like a healthy milkshake/smoothie.

Take care, x


----------



## kazzzee

I'm in Croydon, so definitely London Andade  Resting and working from home now that I've had today's scan and blood test  And our Jenni always delivers the goods in the cheery morning message category  

Jenni, you think I have it bad, one of my cycle buddies comes all the way from Lowestoft in Suffolk every day! She has to leave around 4.30am some mornings! 

Waiting for my call back re what meds to take, but follies are apparently coming along nicely.


----------



## Kieke

andade - I haven't read or seen 50 Shades either and don't intend to do so anytime soon! 
I've not heard of the Harcombe plan but will have a Google later - I'm always interested in eating plans and diet stuff!
I'd love to live on one of the Caribbean islands! My DH's family is from Grenada and have been there a couple of years ago. 

kazzzee - as weird as my managers are they have been good about the treatment. They don't have a clue though! Last time my female manager kept asking me all sorts of weird/inappropriate questions. I don't think she meant to do so though, it was just out of interest.
Glad the funeral wasn't too upsetting and you ended up having a 'nice' time.
A lie in?! You was online before 7! 

Cloudy - I enjoyed the acupuncture session! Still need to find a new one who can see me around ET since my regular lady is on holiday. But I have a plan B and plan C! 

So had the scratch done this morning and it wasn't half as bad! I think the codeine tablets I pinched of my DH made all the difference.
It now feels even more real that it's all about to start again!

Had to do another 'bleep' running/fitness test at the local fit club yesterday. Better result than last time, even in the heat! 
Had my acupuncture session afterwards so no trouble sleeping for me last night.
We had some bizarre weather as well up North, lots of lightning but no sound. It was like a proper show! 

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## oscar13

Hi ladies! How is everyone feeling today? Glad it is a bit cooler!

Andade, I haven't read/seen 50 shades either!! I live in Essex but work in London....can't say I am enjoyong tbe commute or my stuffy airless office in this weather x

Kazzzee, it's all soi ding pretty positive with your follies! X

Kieke, I'm not a big fan of running at the best of times so I admire you running the bleep test in yesterdays weather!! Glad the scratch went well xx

How are all my other lovely limbo ladies doing today? X


----------



## kazzzee

Funny that you girls were talking about FiftyShades (haven't seen it either) as this just popped up on Buzzfeed and made me laugh: http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2015/07/02/50-shades-flashheart-will-become-new-obsession/

Those of us based in and around London should see about a meet up, although I'd feel bad leaving the northerners out 

I had the call earlier, another ASAP to take the meds, and tomorrow I have to start on the aspirin, and collect a prescription for the clexane and a steroid, and I'll probably be having intralipids or IVIG in the afternoon.

Kieke - sometimes I think my poor manager ends up with a case of the TMIs as I'll tell him what's happening, because he knows what happened to his wife when she was having IVF so at least he knows what I am talking about, but I'm not sure he wants to know if I'm having a scan really 

/links


----------



## jenni01

Just a quickie...
Kieke::: I'm glad your scratch went ok....rest up now 
Just had a call from "M" and they want to investigate into it further!!
Don't no how long it will take so yet more waiting   
Hope you all had a good day....will catch up tomorrow cos my heads up my bum!!


----------



## oscar13

Oh Jen!! Inhope they don't drag this out too much longer for you xxx


----------



## kazzzee

We should all refuse to shop there until they sort it out Jenni!

Don't they know who you are! You are a limbolander! You _KNOW_ people 

Kieke - I'm glad the scratch went ok, I'm just hoping you don't have some crazy fitness activity planned tonight, I think you should rest


----------



## Cloudy

evening all!

Jen - well blooming heck, bunch of idiots, honestly i am so  for you! I hope you are ok, have a bottle of wine - or like my mum does, a box!  

Kazzzee - I dont know how you keep up with the routine at ARGC, its like marine boot camp or something, in fact i think marine bootcamp is probably easier: i bet Bear Grylls wouldnt be able to hack it!  

Oscar - hope the drop in tempreture has helped your head  

Keike - why would anyone put themselves through the bleep test, you are a crazzzzyyy lady   I hated it at school and can imagine i would probably get caught out on the first one if i did it now. Plus, in this weather!!!! Glad the scratch went well, good old codeine, its my drug of choice!x

Andade - the drink sounds, erm, mingin! I cant get into green tea at all, i like/tolerate fruit tea, but any other tea (other than actual tea) is not my cup of tea - give me a skinny decaf latte any day of the week   Although i do like american comedy, i dont watch as much of it as i used to as Mr C doesnt like comedy. I used to love Reno 911, ridiculous but brilliant!  

I hope everyone else is ok  

well, its been 3 months but its arrived: the witch   so i feel dreadful  How ironic that it decides to appear on what was the hottest night of the last decade, when my insides are sore from being operated on by the little lad of the front cover of the Operation Game, and just when i was starting to feel better. i was going to have a little walk to the holiday shop today (i call it that because its like one of those little shops you get on caravan sites, sells everything and it all looks old, faded and covered in dust), that didnt happen. Since last Wednesday night i have been out the house twice: once for my operation and then the other day for a run out in the car (as a passanger) to KFC. And now i just feel as bad as i did last week    

Sorry for the moan, im sure i will feel better again in a few days!

xxx


----------



## sfg29

Hi Everyone!

Just a quickie from me...

Cloudy, your witch has paid me a visit today after seeing you last night!  Hoo bloody rah is all I can say!  I'm sorry you're feeling awful and I'm sure the heat is not exactly helping.  Hopefully you'll feel much better by the weekend.

Jen - this doesn't surprise me at all.  I know first hand that getting anything done at M is like trying to draw blood from a stone.  FC it will be resolved quickly - for their sake anyway otherwise we'll send Kazzeee round!  

Kazzeee - you're such a busy bee, how do you do it?  I just get exhausted reading what you've been up to and that's before 9am!  Looks like it's all systems go for you.  I hope tomorrow goes well with the intralipids/IVIG.  

Kieke - you are a complete nutter doing a bleep test yesterday!  Glad your scratch went ok today  

Andade - I second Cloudy about the drink.  Green tea smells and taste like pond water to me!

Mogg, Oscar and Ustoget - how are you ladies holding up with the heat?

Well I'm glad my AF has finally showed her face today which means I can finally get my NK cells tested this month and I'm not too far away from my FET in Oct (92 days to go Jenni!).  Got my second acupuncture session this Saturday and I can't wait.  

I think Kazzeee's idea of getting together is great one and I'm happy to go anywhere and to organise it if anyone is interested?

Xxxx


----------



## andade

Hi all! (It's a late one! )
Kazzee - You're definitely London. We ate you up a long time ago. You're practically S London! 
Can't believe your cycle buddy has to leave home at 4:30 to get to ARGC!  That alone would rule me out, as I'm not a morning person and the grumpiness on top of everything else would make for bad cycling!
I don't mind meeting up but I don't mind travelling either. How far North is everyone?
Your Fifty Shades memes made me laugh and then I felt sad. I liked Rik May all.  
Anyway, hope you're resting for your busy day again

Kieke - Im not alone!   Thought I was the only one who hadn't read Fifty Shades. Just wasn't bothered about reading it and everyone around me was soo into it. It's just like Twilight, soo many women were reading it but I must admit I saw two of the films as my friend was obsessed!
Harcombe Diet is about eating real foods,  rather than processed ones and cutting out sugar.  It's not just good for dieting but good for people with different health problems, as you eliminate different foods and see how it impacts on your body.  
Id love to go to Grenada. It's meant to be really nice,  'The Spice Isle'.  Maybe I can do some island hopping.

Glad your scratch went well and bringing you one step closer to your next treatment cycle. 
Bleep test in this weather.  I bow down to you.  There'd be some bleeping if I was doing it but not the good kind! 

Oscar - Another Fifty Shades non-reader! 
I know quite a few people in S/SE  Essex. I can imagine the commute is a nightmare!  I hate commuting. I get commuter rage as people can be so rude during rush hour. I commute against the herd as I don't work in Central London, so an easier journey.
Hope you're feeling better.

Jenni - Hope they sort themselves out soon and I know its easier said than done but try not to let them stress you.  

Cloudy - Sorry you're not feeling good today. I sympathise with you,  as my first AF after the myo felt as if it was sent from Hell! Dose up on the painkillers and hopefully, you should be more comfortable tomorrow.
I know the drink doesn't sound nice but if was really tasty and I'm not a health freak. I'm sure there was milk in it.  I only drink coffee and herbal teas. I don't drink ordinary tea (since childhood) and have a tasting,  so I can get my lattes and other coffee shop drinks at home.
The only time I've had green tea is the green tea, mint and lime cooler from Costa. 
DP prefers sports or films,  so we have a strop about who was watching TV first and I usually win.  Love Modern Family and enjoying The Goldbergs. 

Sfg29 - Glad your AF arrived, so you can take another step in this treatment journey 
Trust me, the drink was nice.  Im going to see how they make it and if we meet up I'll bring a batch. It's not even the kind of thing I usually go for.  My acupuncturist must have done something to my brain during my session.

Hi to everyone else,  hope today wasn't too bad as it was more bearable.  
From being extremely tired,  I'm now wide awake! 

Off to Netflix it is!


----------



## kazzzee

I'm already in London - today I woke up (without the alarm) at about 5.15 and figured there'd was no point trying to get back to sleep as I needed to be awake at 5.45 anyway, and pretty soon I'll be having 5am cetrotide injections. I have a prescription to pick up today for clexane too. I'm going to be a real pin cushion soon  As it is I already look like a druggy thanks to the brushes and holes in the crocks of my elbows from all the blood tests 

Today is going to be busy and I'm not sure what time I'll be able to go home so I've bought my laptop with me with a view to doing some work. Already regretting the extra weight!!

SFG yes, I think we need a meet up! Glad AF is here and you can get your immunes done, you will be on your way soon!!!

And, Andade, definitely Saff London  And I've also been watching The Goldbergs! 

I do like our little group here


----------



## jenni01

"Come home in the morning light....my mother says when you gonna live your life right!" 
Good morning my loves 
Does anyone actually guess these songs that I put on to inspire you for the day ahead? 
Ah well you probably think I'm just mental!!

Cloudy::: Its great that the witch is here but her timing is pretty pants!!...mind you if it was nice she'd be called the fairy!!.....wish I could take all your pains away for you hun 

Kazzee:: My God your friend has a rough deal going all that distance and so bloody early!! 
Thank you for threatening to kick the poop out of "M"....I may take you up on it soon! 

Andade::: Hello!!....I've not read 50 shades either so I think we are of the few!

Oscar::: Have you had any relief from your headaches yet?.....when your little boy comes you can remind him how much Mummy went through to have him!!

Kieke:::: I hope you're not into much pain today!

SFG::: 91 days!!!...and this is just for you......Terima kasih atas kata-kata anda....Saya doakan Semoga anda semua Berjaya di dunia...Dan saya berdoa kita melahirkan anak kami tidak lama..


----------



## jenni01

Which means "Thank you for your kind words....I wish you all the luck in the world...and I pray we have our babies soon!"
I hope that was ok it was off a translator!!

To all the other amaze balls birds have a good day and stay safe!!!


----------



## oscar13

Morning all!!

Jen, I'm guessing "Girls just wanna have fun"? X Soinds funny but I feel better about the headaches knowing its nothing sinister and having some stronger meds to hand (just in case). How are you feeling today?

Kazzzee, I can totally sympathise with the easrly starts....been awake since 4am and been at my desk since 645am....so much fun!! Hope all goes well today. I found my first Intralipid a bit weird and I was a bit cold/fluey for a bit after but found all the rest absolutely fine.

Cloudy, so sorry you are feeling so bad! Really hopenit eases soon. X

How is everyone else this beautiful day (I am liking it much more now it has cooled slightly)? Any one have any exciting plans for the weekend? X


----------



## jenni01

Oscar::: Yes well done!!...Cyndi Lauper!!...(gold star sticker!!) 
I understand what you're saying about your headaches.....if it was a normal one or even a hangover....you'd be like "Oh come on!"....but cos it's pregnancy related you're more patient and understanding!.....Yeah I get it but I'd still rather you didn't have them! 
I'm OK....if something's worrying me or bothering me I tend to close off.
Truth be known I'd rather it was all sorted but I can't push it so I just have to wait.
Only annoying thing is my little job that I took on was to make up for the hours I was losing out on and to save to go away but now I will be using it to top up my wages cos of SSP..
OH well....tic...toc..


----------



## sfg29

Happy Friday everyone!

Jenni you are such a fruit loop - in the nocest possible way! Hahaha  
I think your malay was pretty good but then again I wouldn't know as I can't speak or read the language! I'm sorry about the M & money situation, it totally sucks but I'm sure things will pick up soon!

Kazzeee & Oscar - can't believe the time you two were up! I struggle to even open my eyes at 6.15am when my alarm goes off!  Oscar, I hope the headaches is not too bad today and Kazzeee don't work too hard hun it's the weekend almost, nobody does any real work on Friday - well I don't anyway!

Andade - I recommend sons of anarchy and the good wife on netflix  

Have a good day everyone xxx


----------



## Kieke

Morning ladies! What a gorgeous day it is again! 

kazzzee - I also told one of the other ladies in the office who asked me the other day: ' do they still take your eggs out these days'. Had to keep a straight face. 
My god woman, you are forever on the move! Are you no constantly knackered? Woman on a mission! 

jenni - had an easy day yesterday, was slightly annoyed when my DH said: what happened to the workouts at home? I think my face said enough...  
Sorry to hear that you will have to wait longer to hear what they have to say. But I'm sure you'll hang in there! 
Do you now have all your hours at 'M' back AND the extra hours to do from your cleaning job? Will it not be too much?

Love a bit of Cyndi Lauper! 
I haven't had any aches/pain/bleeding after the scratch so all is good! 

Cloudy - when I was younger I always had an excuse when it came to exercise and the bleep test was always a nightmare for me since I always performed very badly. At least now I can replace the bad memories since I did rather well! I did have the after sweats for hours though.
The only benefit of my DH's on-going health struggles is that we have all sort of pain medication in the house. Obviously I stay away from the proper strong stuff but it's good to be able to help myself to codeine when needed.  
Sorry to hear you feel so dreadful, not the best in this weather. I'm sure you will be up and running again soon, just take your time! 
I recognise the kind of shop you are describing, our pharmacy is like that! The most random place you have ever seen! 

sfg - hurray to the arrival of your AF! Who would have thought we would ever congratulate each with something like that?? 
I'm also up to meeting you lovely ladies and don't mind to travel (within reason...). I'm in sunny West Yorkshire

andale - you were up late indeed! Are you a late sleeper in general?
I'm with you on the 'clean eating' - we don't do processed, artificial and all the other crap. Don't get me wrong I do love my chocolate and crisps but stay away of most bad things and make my own healthy dips and treats. 
I've been off the coffee for ages, just decided to stop and now it's out of my system. I only drink red bush tea and lemon/ginger tea but in this weather I stick mainly to water.
Yes the Spice Isle, I would love to go back but with my husbands health problems I doubt we will be able to go anytime soon....

oscar - remind me, do you work from home or are you in the office this early?
I'm with you regarding the slightly cooler weather, it's much more practical when you need to get stuff done.

Well it's a quiet day in the office so plenty of time to do some online window shopping an the likes! 
Just had a Google to find out about the possible effects on my DH sperm now he is using antibiotics (flucloxacillin) and there are non which is good to know!
Hoping to sit in the garden for a couple of hours after work, the weather will be a mixed bag up North this weekend so trying to make the most of it.
Running both tomorrow and Sunday and doing another 3 day juice stint Mon-Weds before I start injecting around the 13th.
Decided that I will have my last exercise session on the first day of injecting and will go for gentle walks after that. 

Hope everyone has an enjoyable day! 
xx


----------



## jenni01

SFG::: Haha!! 
Oh pooh!! I was trying to say something lovely!!....when people try to talk in my native tongue all I get is "Calm down...calm down"....in a very dodgy Scouse accent whilst spitting! 
I hope I didn't offend you! 

Kieke::: I'm glad you're starting to feel a bit better but you still have to take it easy ok!!...NO heavy lifting!
Thank you for caring hun....but when I am back at "M" I will be fine doing the two jobs...
The little cleaning job is only till Oct anyway....but I do love it!....all on my own "plodding" on...


----------



## Kieke

jenni - Do you mean no heavy lifting after the scratch? Not heard of that before...
I can imagine I would enjoy doing something like that as well, I don't mind being in my own bubble


----------



## jenni01

Yeah I would've thought you'd have to relax?!?
But I'm a bit of a "Mother "... ie/ Oh you sneezed ho to bed I'll make soup.....oh you have a split end go lie on the sofa I'll make you hot chocolate!!
Just ignore me I think the heats gone to my head!!


----------



## Kieke

haha I love your mothering instinct!  
Maybe I should milk it a bit at home


----------



## ustoget

Cloudy- sorry your still feeling bad but yay ‘the witch arrived’ as horrible as it is, it’s good to know that everything is working as it should 
Yay sfg – now you can get all booked up for your nk cells. Oh and sons of anarchy, well my friend has been trying to get me to watch it for about a year.. Maybe I should then 
Andade -  I LOVE modern family too.. but did prefer it when luke was young.
Kazzee – how are things with your break from work.. I know you’re working from home but have your panic attacks gone now and your feeling calmer? My tip on cleaxane is needle in really slowly and push button really slowly too.. For me that meant it didn’t hurt most of the time. Also at an angle with pinched skin.
Re 50 shades…. Maybe we were all just too preoccupied with ‘our journeys’ to read/watch it.. I know I was. Just had no interest.
Oscar- glad the headaches have got abit better.. me too actually..s til simmering most days but hasn’t  gone to a full blown attached for about a week 

So whos up first for their next cycle.. is it our kazzee ? and then kieke ? then October cloudy, jenni and Sjg??

I had my midwife appointment this morning and all was good apart rom the fact she’s a miserable cow. I mean she does her job but there’s no warmth or caring there.. hopefully my consultant will be nice when I meet him in a couple of weeks

damn think bosses just turned up.. better get my feet off the desk


----------



## kazzzee

I'm shattered!!! I had IVIG today, I was looking at my retest of my immunes after and it looks like where when they tested me in April the Cytokines were ok, now they are raised... So I hope the IVIG was enough to fix that. My cycle buddy had intralipids. I feel a bit like we are being used as guinea pigs because whatever I have, she has the opposite, but we are very similar (apart from age). 

Tomorrow I get a lie in - don't have to be there until 8.30  

Ustoget, your line up of who's next seems accurate. I'm now on day 6, Kieke is starting soon. I'm, I guess, half way through stims now maybe. Thanks for the tip - I'll follow it tonight when I do my first jab. I'm glad in a way that the stress happened last week because it's made me not feel guilty about taking the time off now. I'm getting some work done but it's definitely not taking priority. To be honest IVF at ARGC is practically a full time job anyway! Glad the appointment went well  

Kieke it certainly feels like I don't stop moving at the moment, but it's actually a lot of sitting around waiting. I'm definitely glad I'm not trying to go to work in the middle of it all though! It's so full on at ARGC! I spend a lot of time Googling these things, I am an expert googleer, glad you found what you were looking for. 

SFG I normally can't get up in the morning either, but it's certainly easier with it being so bright and sunny in the mornings, I don't know how I'd cope in the winter. 

Jenni sorry M are still giving you hassle by taking so long to make an obvious decision! Always love your song quotes, and yes, the song is in my head  

Oscar - Awake at 4! You crazy person  What do you do that means you have to be at your desk so early? Hope you get a lie in tomorrow. 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello ladies,

Do you remember me??  

Kazzeee- ouch with the ivig... It's so costly!! Are your levels high? Please don't compare with other ladies as that's why you are with Argc for the individual tailored treatment! Enjoy your sleep in! You are In good hands!!

Ustoget- glad things are progressing nicely!

Kieke- hello my fellow Yorkshire lass! Have you been soaking up the sun? It's lovely!

Hello to everyone else. Sorry there's so much to catch up on! 

Afm- well I have been leaving message after message with the hospital and not getting any response! I'm at my wits end! So annoyed with it all. You know I was referred by my gp in January!! Pre op assessment 17th April!! And then all that messing about!

Anyways... Even in this heat I'm still keeping up with the exercise. I did a major leg day on Wednesday which has resulted in me not being even able to sit on the loo without being in so much pain!!! I have to hold on the wall and the bath to lower myself! Who says exercise is good for you!

I've been reading up on a new Greece clinic and have sent email off for consultation. 

Dh has started project upgrade bedroom decor. He's knocked a wall out of the walk in closet to open the room up. My house is upside down and I'm
Stressed with it! I love a nice tidy clean home and it's far from it at the moment!

Hope everyone is good and lapping up the sunshine xx


----------



## kazzzee

FIFTY!  Hello stranger!!! My cytokines were TNF 23.1 and IFN 13.8 in April but now my TnFs are high - 48.5 and IFN is 37.5 - that's a big jump! I'm a little concerned but can't find anything about it on Dr Google. I can't believe you are still waiting!!! Go and camp outside the hospital until they let you in!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kazzeee my darlllliiinnnggg... That is quite a jump. But do not worry!! You are going through enough so let Argc take full control over it! 

Are you on any supplements to try to reduce immune levels? What have Argc advised you on what could cause this? Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

have you checked agates guide regarding immunes? Xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Have they put you on steriods yet?? X


----------



## ustoget

Was gonna say check agate file and ask a question to.. Lots of women competing over there x


----------



## kazzzee

Thanks Fifty  Got my prescription for steroids today, along with clexane. I've been on Agates thread, I just haven't found anyone quite like me yet, fine and then getting incredibly high results once the cycle starts, this must happen, but I can't find any info. I've posted there and hopefully I'll get a response. And I'll keep looking. I was taking resverotol before I started stimming but I'd only been on that since May - some people say it's good for driving down immunes, but I'm worried it might interfere with stims. Will research


----------



## oscar13

Hahaha I wasn't awake on purpose, think I was just too hot (even with the fan on). Tried to get back to sleep for ages but wasn't happening so figured I may as well head in to work......the earlier I start the earlier I finish xxxx

Kaz, FC their "experimenting" works its magic for you. Are you taking high strength Omega 3? There is some suggestion is can help with immunes xx

Ustoget, glad to hear your headaches are improving. Sons of Anarchy gets my vote too. I'm glad all was well at your appointment today....I see mine on Tuesday xx

Hey Fifty! Lovely to hear from you but how awful that you are STILL waiting for a response from the hospital. Disgusting!! I'm sure the bedroom will be beautiful once your OH has finished xx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello Oscar!!

How's things going? Yes I second that about high dose omega 3. I didn't have to have immune treatment on my fet as levels were good. I have been on high strength omega 3 - 3000mg for over a year!

Kazzeee- step away from Google and just relax!!!!! Xxx

Also forgot to say- my funny turns... Might be due to an overdose on vit b complex. I changed to another brand a couple of months ago and the amounts are quite high but I've been on vit b complex for ages - since I've started treatment. Anyway since stopping I've had no pins n needles and the crawly skin thing, no breathing problems the symptoms have all gone!!! I read the label and it said the side effects! Doh! Xx so be careful when supplementing! X


----------



## kazzzee

Been on omega 3 for about a year now Oscar - but maybe I'll up it to more a day, currently taking two a day.  
Bet you are tired now, I am  

Fifty I still wonder if my funny turn was the magnesium in the bath salts, need to call the doctors to get results of the blood tests from last week!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Kazzee how's your vit d levels? I think you can keep taking resvertrol til egg collection but double check. X


----------



## andade

Evening all! 
Hope everyone has had a good day and having a relaxing evening!
Bit peeved, as I wrote a long post on my tablet this afternoon and then lost it!  

Kazzee- Good thing you're not at work at the mo' and I hope that you are kicking back and relaxing now.  Hope your cytokines settle down but with the ARGC regime, I'm sure they wont stay high for long.

Jenni - Love the song lyrics, not that I always get them. Once I knew what it was, couldn't get the song out of my head.
Hope your work situation is sorted soon and if they drag their heels, then ask your union official to liaise with them. This usually speeds things up/

Oscar - That's some early rising!  At your desk at 6:45    Hope you're chilling now.

Sfg29 -Only just got back into Netflix since I've been off work. I'm working my way through Homeland, finished Orange is the New Black and have some other recommendations but Good Wife was on my list.

Kieke - Hope you're feeling better after yesterday.  I tend to sleep around 1:30 ish, sometimes later!   I know its not good for my body but this must be a sign of  me getting better as for weeks after my myo, I couldn't stay awake.  Think I've overdosed on sleep.  
I'm not perfect on the 'real foods' but getting better.
Glad that your DH's antibiotics haven't had an impact on his swimmers. 

Ustoget - Sorry your midwife isn't nice.  I've come to realise that just because someone is in the caring profession, it doesn't mean they are caring.  Hopefully, she just had a bad day and she will bee nicer next time.
I'm meant to call my clinic in the first day of my August cycle which will probably be at the end of the month. Then it will be all go!

Fifty - So impressed with your exercise regime.  Think of the lovely room you will have when the mess is over. 

My godfather / cousin visited today and been drinking non-alcoholic wine (not good for my sugar intake) and watching tennis.  Gonna grab a bite, as Im only hungry now and then binge watch Homeland.

Hello Moggs and Cloudy!  Hope you're ok/
Hope the night is not too warm for you all or is it just my bedroom?

Adios, x


----------



## mogg77

Evening ladies, enjoying keeping up with all your news but feeling exhausted at minute and works been taking over my evenings so haven't been up to joining in! Roll on Sunday! Xxx


----------



## angelica_wales

Evening ladies!

As we're up to over 130 pages on this thread, to make it kinder to mobile users I'm planning on setting up a new thread for you and would like some ideas for names 

What about "Limbo Land Buddies" ? Or "Limbo Land Lovelies"?

Once I've set up the new thread, I'll lock this one - it will always be here to read 

Let me know your ideas

Angelica
xx


----------



## Cloudy

Evening all!

Hey Ang! I like the Limbo Land Lovlies, but not sure we all meet that criteria, in some cases Limbo Land Loonies might be better    

Mogg - it must be exhausting being a TV star  

Andade - the net gremlims were at my house the other day, in the end i kept having to do a select all and copy so i could re-paste anything i wrote that dissappeard!

Fifty - definately complain honey, they should have you on an 18 week pathway, take it to PALs and they will get things moving for you  

Kazzzee - i was explaining to Mr C about your boot camp clinic, and he thought i was fibbing, then he freaked out when i told him how much it was, and then when i showed him the results he was ready to sign me up   Glad you have a 'lie in' tomorrow!  

Ustoget - fingers crossed you get a nice Dr then beings you have Nurse Nasty  

Oscar - how are you getting on? Is it starting to feel real now?

sfg - hope your AF isnt being as evil as mine is!   Ah, at least we are AF  buddies because at the rate my progress is going im not going to be a blooming cycle buddy with anyone!  

Jen - how are you my lovely loon - love that sfg has only JUST realised you are a loon, i think i did warn her when she joined   Hope you had some soon, but left the maracas undercover  

Kieke - i agree with Jen about the no exertion after a scratch, maybe no medical reasons but morally if you have been through 'an operation' (well procedure is probably a synonym for operation!) you deserve nice things and treats. not punishing exercise regiems!

Everyone i have missed - sorry if i havent named you, too much pain and too much codeine today im afraid!

Well, Dr Stooopid is a tool   I didnt get the letter so called his secretary. No answer, left a message, no response. A few minutes googling and found his 'private patients' number and rang that, shocker she actually answered! Anyway, a letter has been sent to me, although i havent got it yet, saying "I removed endo, sent samples to the lab, and will explain my surgical findings at your follow up in October..."       Obviously i wasnt very happy (and at the end of my tether with the pain) but also i am a little sneaky so and so and gave a big sigh, started to 'wobble' in my voice (which wasnt an act) and asked wether i needed to speak to PALS or the Daycase Operational Director (I had also done my research) about how they didnt adhere to clause 4.1 and 5.4 in the Patient Pathway charter.... She said she would find out and call me back. 5 minutes later she called me back and had spoken to Dr Stooopid and he confirmed that I can TTC from a month after my op said she will put me on for an appointment ASAP, but probably still the end of August. Im still sending in a complaint and, to add extra layers to my revenge, i have joined the Womens Involvement Panel of the RCOG (of which he is a member)  so i can provide my 'views, opinions and experiences' on the gynie care of women on the NHS       

Happy weekend ladies!

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Angela - I was thinking it might be time for that. Yes, we need a name! 

BRAINSTORM!!! 

Limbolanders ? 

Limbo dancers ? 

No shades of grey  

Love what you said about Mr C, Cloudy - my OH was like 'just find the best place with the best results' theory being that two goes there would cost less really that six goes elsewhere. I guess it's a good theory but as we know you just don't know. Also I had my friend who had her baby at ARGC raving about it, so there really was no contest. 

Cloudy! You star. You took on that hospital on and showed them who's boss!!! Hope that the ASAP appointment is very soon  

Andade yes it's such a good job I'm off work (well working from home). I hadn't planned to but last week, if you've read back, you'll see I had really bad toothache and a couple of scary episodes, one of which seemed to have been a panic attack. Suffice to say relaxing and not stressing about work seem key right now. It's funny, when my acupuncture lady asks if my job's stressful I say it isn't because I love it, but in reflexion there are some very stressful moments! 

Fifty I've started back on the resverotol. I might see about getting my vit b levels checked - I haven't and I know that the ARGC will do them because one of my cycle buddies told me she got her's done. Mind you all this sunshine surely they will be ok  

Who heard that storm of the century last night!!! 

I'm heading to the clinic now - supposed to be there for 8.30 but actually won't be there till 9. Naughty. It's because OH is with me dawdling  

I have a scan today and then I need to hang around in case they need to do another blood test as I'm now day 7 - wow!


----------



## mogg77

I like limbolanders as it seems to of stuck already 
Just wanted to say well done cloudy I'm super impressed! Especially with you still being in such pain and probs woozy from codeine.
And yes i am a TV star now don't you know, unfortunately my shiny red head ( it's been boiling!) was in shot for the majority of filming on Thursday, very hard to concentrate when you're trying not to have a double chin! And I told the crew off for saying my Hungarian colleagues name completely wrong so they had to film half of it again!
Kazzzeee I had a nose at the argc success rates to this morning- wowee! No wonder it's so hardcore that's a massive difference to the average!
Fifty that's really interesting about the vitB, who'd a thought?
Gotta get to work catch up with everyone later have a lovely sunny day everyone xxx


----------



## jenni01

Hello!!! 
I may be even more stupider than I thought cos I thought we were Limbo Landers already! 
But I do like Cloudy's suggestion of Limbo Loons!!
We should have a vote!!...

Ustoget::: Can't you ask to change midwife's? cos this is a special time in your life and you don't wat some miserable cow to ruin your appointments for you!! 
Just ask if she OK and if she say's yes then ask her to tell her face!!...

Moggs:::: So when is gonna be on telly....I want to watch it and look out for a red faced crazy bird!
Or as DH says "As red as a turnip!"...

Filthy::: How's the decorating going hun?.....have your gums healed up from your sadistic crisp eating! 

So all of you perfect people I'm keeping it brief but of course a big HELLO to all of you!! 
Have a good day....


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hello lovely ladies,

Wow you have had me two days in a row you lucky lucky girls  

Cloudy- is 18 weeks from when I was referred or my pre op assessment? Seems like your having problems too! 

Kazzee- yes get vit d level checked. I had mine done for recurrent miscarriages and mine is abnormally low apparently! Argc said if I cycle again they want me on double dosage whilst stimming.

Jenni- ha ha oh my goodness they are the best crisps ever!!!! Seabrook lattice salt and malt vinegar!! So strong! But so worth the gum shredding! So a wall has been knocked out in the bedroom and at the moment he is plastering! The house is upside down! No visitors allowed for the time being! 

Hello and big hugs to everyone else!!

I've been to a step class this morning.. I've not been in a few months and step was my first love of exercise. I watched the tennis yesterday which was nice! Also the new clinic im interested in has got back to me
Straight away which I'm impressed with! Now I'm just sat on my   Relaxing a little! It's warm again today.

Have a lovely weekend ladies xx


----------



## Cloudy

Fifty - its 18 weeks from first GP referral to surgery so they have definitely not met that! Kick up a fuss, they need their heads kicking in I think! Which Greek clinic is it? I have sent a load of emails over the passed few days to loads of places in Spain, Greece and the Czech Republic. I'm 70% set on Reprofit, but a few of the Greek and Spanish places as they have better PGD results: although obviously they won't have Jen as a patient so that might be a deciding factor for me! I like the idea of Serum, but all the immunes stuff is a bit scary  

Mogg - ooh, can't wait to see you on it! 

Kazzzee - I hope the scan went ok?

Jen - erm, where's my song!      

I suppose I shall take over the task then:
  I don't know why came here tonight, I got a feeling that something ain't right, it's so hard to keep this smile from my face, loosing control yeah I'm all over the place, clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right....  

OMG, that's storm was crazy! Woke me up at 2.30am and I was upset because one of the cats was out so Im paddling around the garden in the torrential rain with my dressing gown over my head wearing Mr Cs trainers (im a size 3/4, he is a size 12) with a torch shouting for him. He comes in half an hour later, has some food, comes to bed....and then half an hour later he is crying and scratching wanting to go back out into the storm       and now it's lovely and sunny he is curled up on the end of the bed  

Xxx


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Cloudy- from gp referral!!!! My goodness! I will definitely be sorting this out Monday. I've left numerous messages with them this week and not one response and the op coordinator must have my phone number on the list to avoid!! She's not even bothered calling me back!

Cloudy I have cycled at serum if you want any info just pm me. The clinic I am looking at is newlife in Thessaloniki! It's a free consultation just like serum too. I had a consultation with gennet/city fertility and I know gennet have amazing reviews etc and there's a long waiting list but if you go through city fertility in London there's hardly a waiting list. I just wasn't overly impressed with the Dr and his way forward! But Prague is an option for us. Have a look at new life thread they are very helpful in answering questions! I've had all sorts of immune treatment if you need to know owt? 

I'm stuck in the middle with you.... Did I get it right  


Xx


----------



## jenni01

" Feeling my way through the darkness.....guided by a beating heart....I can't tell where the journey will end....but I know where to start...."

Just for you girls!!!!!  

P.s...Cloudy you go to what clinic suits you hun 
Don't go to Reprofit just for me....I'll be fine!!


----------



## andade

Hi all! 
Lovely weather!  
Hope everyone is having a good day and  enjoying the weather. 

Cloudy - I like the way you went all militant on the hospital!    They need that sometimes to get their   moving.

Fifty - You beat me to the song lyrics and I knew it for once. Don't know Jennis one! 

I'm happy with whatever name you lot decide.  Thought I do like Limbo Loons! 
Feeling tired, so probably gonna have a nap.   Woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep.

Enjoy the rest of the day all, x


----------



## Cloudy

Andade - think it must have been the night of rubbish sleep last night  

Jen - is it:  so wake me up when its all over, when im wiser and im older, for the times ive been bla bla na na myself and I , didnt know i was lost  by Avvici (or however its spelt!)

Anyway, dont be too eager as the current talk is of going over to Brno for a weekend so Mr C can make his deposit as a back up, and then me going over on my own (when you go so i wont be on my own) so he wont need to have as much time off work. I will be like your very own stalker    

Fifty - definately get on to them. if you have a google you should be able to find a patient charter for your hospital and then you will be able to see who manages what people and just go above their heads, i think you have given them enough chances! I was looking at Iakantro and Embryoclinic (partly because Dr T at embryoclinic is a lovely dish, but maybe thats not the right reasons!), but its the flights that put me off as they are nearly twice as long as Brno and 3 times the price. With Serum i just felt a little pushed down the immunes road from their first few responses, and made me feel guilty for not wanting to do them! I suppose though with Greece a lot will depend on what happens in the next few days. Have you looked at PFC or Cube in Prague, they look quite good. To be honest I liked the idea of Poland (cheap frequent flights from our airport) but they dont seem to have much PGD success, whereas a clinic in Spain (Dexeus i think) claims 70% with pdg BUT its about £10000 so about the same as it costs here really! Its all such a minefield isnt it!

Ooh, and yes, well done Fifty - its my favourite karaoke classic!    

xxx


----------



## sfg29

Hello my lovelies

Hope everyone had a lovely day?

Cloudy - bloody hell woman there's no messing with you!  I like it!  Hope you are feeling better today hun?  My AF was pretty evil to me yesterday but it's not so bad today thank god.  P.s always knew Jenni was a loon but wasn't sure the level of crazy   Hahaha

Jenni - definitely no offence taken and 90 days!!!

Ustoget - sorry your midwife had a face liked a slapped ****, like Jenni suggested maybe you should ask for another one?  DH and I love sons of anarchy, in fact we love it so much that if we have a boy we might all him after the lead character.  The last season is now on Netflix so we're going to watch that next week after we finish Homeland Season 3.

Andade - there's so many good series on Netflix that I don't know where to begin.  We watch a lot to American series and OINB is definitely on our hit list.

Kazzeee - how did the scan go today?

Fifty - Yay you're back!  That's bloody ridiculous with your hospital.  Cloudy is right and need to get on them, better still rock up to the hospital and demand they give you a date there and then.  Ooh and how's the decorating going?  I'm sure your house is not a tip and don't forget the best bit is yet to come - choosing the colours and the furnishings! 

Mogg - you superstar!  When do you think the program will be on?

Kieke & Oscar - hope you guys are ok?

AFM I had a lovely day today, had my second acupuncture session this morning which was a nice and relaxing despite the needles on my feet stung a little when she put them in.  Booked another session for next weekend as she recommend it will be good for a pre ovulation.  Spent the afternoon shopping but didn't end up buy anything as the shops were so hot.

Xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Since you asked *SFG*  the scan was ok, although he didn't say much. I had a look in my folder before I took it to reception and it looks like I have four on the left, and a cluster of maybe 8 on the right. At the moment none are over 12mm which I think is good - I'm day 7 today. I'm not expecting much, I just want to get more than five eggs, and ideally for more than one of them to be mature. In my NHS round I think they drained 10 follicles and that was all I got for my efforts... Hopefully this time will be better and I might even get to transfer. 
Tomorrow it's just a blood test and I don't have to be there until 9.

*Cloudy* and *Jenni* I love the idea of you two taking on Brno together. Limbolanders on tour!

Just as we were getting used to the heatwave rain is forecast tomorrow


----------



## sfg29

Kazzeee your follies sounds like they're coming along nicely and I think they are going to be top quality too.  I hope the blood test goes well tomorrow and you get a lie in too    Happy days x


----------



## andade

Morning all!   
Weather is a bit miserable but it's not cold, so that's a plus as I hate the cold. 

I want been trying to go back to sleep as I went to bed late.  Went to the cinema, cane home had a very late dinner and watched Homeland til 3:30 am! 🙈  
I  think it will be a hibernation day or at least morning! 

Jenni - How you doing?  Hope youre having a deserved lie in. 

Kazzee - You've probably been out and back home already! Hope the blood test is fine. 

Cloudy - Hope you're getting better. If my NHS cycle is unsuccessful, I'm considering Reprofit or Serum too.

Fifty - I second Cloudy. They are taking way too long and need to be made to set a date.  Hope the bedroom is not to much of a war zone. How long do you think it will take to complete,?

Sfg29 - I loved OITNB  but be warned there's lots of girls dtd, especially in Season 2.   I love the characters though. 
I'm sure your purse thanked you for not buying anything! 

Oscar,Moggs, Ustoget and Kieke, hope you're all doing fine and having a nice weekend!


----------



## kazzzee

Quiet on here today! 

You are right Andade - I was at the bloods clinic for 9.20 (a bit later than I'm supposed to be there but it was ok.) We couldn't go home in case they wanted more blood so we went to the Wallace Collection, which is an art gallery very near the clinic (they have The Laughing Cavalier) and that kept us busy for a bit then OH wanted to walk down to Oxford Street, but pretty soon after we got there I got the call back to go and have another blood test. I was worried it would hurt being the second of the day but the blood suckers are so good it didn't hurt at all. Then we had a nice lunch and went home. I'm knackered from all these early starts and wondering around in London. Tomorrow I'm planning to sit in a cafe all morning after my scan and blood test - I'm meeting a few fertility friends and then going to acupuncture. 

I don't know how you manage these late nights Andade! I love sleeping and will go to bed early and wake up late given half a chance! 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## andade

I think everyone has joined me in hibernating! 😴 

Two blood tests in one day! 
Well at least you managed to make a day of it, although your shopping trip was cut short.  Tomorrow should be more relaxing with the acupuncture to top it off. You'll definitely have an early night. 

The late night wasn't intentional. Went to see Terminator, which didn't do it for me and I was wide awake after eating so watched Homeland. Suffice to say, I  only had around 5 hours sleep and that's with waking up a few times  in between.  
Finished Season 3 and had been eating Häagen Dazs, so happy days. 

Hope everyone is really chilling out today,  especially those who have work tomorrow.


----------



## mogg77

Evening ladies! Yes definitely hibernating andade, actually I'm thinking I might start watching homeland myself as just finished better call Saul  I'm guessing you'd recommend it!
Was up super early for a car boot sale which was just full of tat tbh and I made the mistake of being so hungry I ate a hot dog  there which made me feel rotten for the rest of the day!  
Kazzzeee it's short protocol isn't it? Another few days and should be ec I'm guessing? Mine was around 12 days I think, then I'm guessing you'll get a little break from all the traveling , prodding , injecting and blood tests? You must be knackered!
Jenni where was our tune, I had to put spotify on instead!?
Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## jenni01

Ah see you miss me when I'm not here don't you!!! 
Ok here goes but careful now it's a toughy!!!

"If you want my future.....forget my past.....If you wanna get with me better make it fast....Now don't go wasting my precious time......" 

Well done Cloudy on getting the last one!!!....Gold star 
I hope you feel a bit better today!!

Kazzee::; It sounds like you're responding well hun.....and I bet you have another busy day ahead of you even though you're meant to be relaxing!!!

Lot's of love to all of the wonderful women!!! 

I had a chilled out day cooking yesterday and then watched the storm with DH later on......it sounds very romantic but we had Fajitas for tea so as we where watching we where both farting!! 

Have a wonderful day my loves......hope the song stays in your heads!!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Jenni - your street cred has gone down in my books with that song!!! Xx


----------



## jenni01

Oh really Filthy!!! 
Ok smarty pants!!!.....it's on!!

"I knew that we'd become one right away.....Oh, right away.....At first sight I felt the energy of sun rays...I saw the life...."

Haha get that one Filthy!!!


----------



## Fiftyshades34

It's not one direction is it


----------



## jenni01

You're taking the Michael Fish aren't you?!


----------



## Fiftyshades34




----------



## Kieke

ustoget - yes it will be me next! I can't wait to start! 
You would think that midwife's are all lovely and warm people - well that's how I've always imagined them to be anyway... 

kazzzee - your cycle is indeed a full time job! Hope you got some rest over the weekend.  

Joehoe Fifty! I was wondering where you've been hiding! Yes I got a nice golden tan, Yorkshire sun topped up with some self tan!  
So sorry to hear that the hospital isn't getting back to you. Have you been in touch with PALS? They are taking way to long! 
Did you see this video on social media of this girl who's pushed so hard by her PT that she can't actually walk after her session? It's hilarious but bizarre at the same time!
Your toilet story made me think of it.

I hear what you say about the supplements... I have no side effects but do sometimes wonder if I take too much. Also not sure if I should stop taking some of them if we get to ET.

andade - I'm lucky since I have no problem sleeping at all. I used to when I was living on my own (over 10 years ago). I take it as a sign that I'm meant to be with my DH.  
My DH and I are on completely different sleep patterns, he comes to bad ridiculously late and also gets up at silly o'clock. I try not to moan about it too much since I can understand it a little bit with him not having a reason to get up early but it irritates me at times.
Anyhow, what I wanted to say is that at the weekend I fall asleep on the sofa 9 out of 10 times, most times on purpose because it makes my DH feel that I'm still close to him and spending time with him. Bless him.

Mogg - hope you look after yourself and don't work to much/hard!  

Angelica - now that's a question! I like 'Limbo Land Lovely Loonies!' 

Cloudy - well I can't say I took it easy... 5K parkrun Saturday morning, 5k hilly trail run Sunday morning, gardening on Saturday (made flower pots and hanging baskets for the first time ever!) and hired a carpet cleaner yesterday! 
Good going with Dr Stoopid! Glad you know when you can TTC but shame you still have to wait so long for a follow up.

jenni - I need to remember that line! Can't wait to try it out haha 
You've lost me with the song lyrics....  

sfg & oscar, hope you are both well! 

I've actually had a busy but relaxed weekend. Finally managed to get some jobs done but there is still so much left to do! 
But all has to wait since I'm not going to do anything intense as soon as I start stimming. I found another acupuncturist who I will see next week. She sounded lovely over the phone. As it turns out she's actually based half way from work to home and is flexible with appointments. I can never figure why they all have different thoughts on the sessions around ET though, last time I was seen on the day of ET and 3 days later. This new lady says there is a 48 hour window around ET? Just going to go with the flow. Oh she also told me to have something to eat before treatment which was a first to me. She mentioned something about the risk of going into needle shock?

So if all goes well my AF should arrive Friday. My first day is normally not full flow so think I can only ring the clinic for my scan appointment on Monday. Therefor I should start stimming on Tuesday.
I think this time it will go very quick. Just keeping my fingers crossed I don't have any side effects from the high doses of the drugs.

I'm very keen for my sister to come and see me with her 2 little girls (4 and 6). They live in Amsterdam and I'm on a mission to get them here for a weekend. I had a dream about having this garden party with my friends, sister and their children so I now want to make this happen! Going to see if they are willing to come at the end of august. Not want to jinx anything but surely if I do get my BFN I'm fine to play hostess with the mostess? 

It's a bit cold up North, just had to close my office window!


----------



## kazzzee

You aren't far behind me Kieke today is my day 9  I reckon you'll start stims around the time I have egg collection. 

Today I was at the clinic for 7.30 bloods. Then held court in a nearby cafe while various fertility friends paid me a visit! Had a second blood test. Now I'm just waiting for my appointment at the acupuncture clinic - so I might be able to get some work done!

Jenni you and your eclectic music tastes  I'm tempted to put together a mix tape of your daily tunes  all the girls keep telling me it looks like I'm responding well - I'm kind of in denial really because I don't want to be disappointed. This morning i found out one of the girls on here who I'd got to know a couple of months ago had a BFN and that kind of puts a damper on things. 

Yes, Mogg, I'm thinking Friday for egg collection but that's just a guess. It was supposed to be short protocol but I ended up on follicular protocol - which essentially means I had to down reg a bit due to the high oestrogen. Got there in the end though. 

Hope you're all doing fine today


----------



## jenni01

Kieke :::: I hope your sister comes to visit you hun...it would be lovely for you to see her at this time and then next time you see her you'll be pregnant!! 
Kazzee :::: Haha a mixed tape would be good!!!... like our own private collection of tunes whilst doing tx!
One of the reasons I haven't joined a cycle thread or relevant clinic thread is cos personally I feel it can add pressure. 
Yes I know they're great for support but also you tend to compare yourself to how others are doing..
I like this one cos we're all at different stages and doing different tx..
Please don't feel down hun....sorry your friend got a BFN but remember....shes not you!!


----------



## kazzzee

You know what *Jenni* I feel a lot better posting on here than I do on the July cycle thread - Kieke is the main person who I'm interested in following over there and I can keep up with her on here. And I feel like I know all of you so it's just easier. It's exhausting trying to keep up with the cycle threads! The ARGC thread is a little easier to keep up with but some times it goes really quiet so it's almost the opposite. It's hard to balance the hope of it working with the fear that it won't though, isn't it? And in a way there is a bit of pressure here. Excuse it's been such a lucky thread for Mogg, Ustoget and Oscar... I don't want to break our run of luck!

I'm so tired. Waiting for my acupuncture session and then heading home to sleep!


----------



## Kieke

Yes I'm with you on that one ladies! 
I have made a couple of attempts on the July cycle thread but I don't think it's for me - especially not since I have found this amazing bunch!  
Over here I feel I really 'know' all of you and we can keep up with the updates etc. I can only imagine how busy the other thread will become and it's too much hard work....  

Hope you get some good sleep tonight kazzzee - I bet it will be another early morning for you


----------



## Cloudy

Hello ladies, sorry for the quietness!

We went to the genetics appointment today and it was a nightmare! They arent sure what I have, and its either something that causes a small increased risk in mc/infant loss/severe disability (from 2 - 5% chance of disability), or it might be something that causes a very high chance of mc/infant loss/severe disability (as high as 30% just for the severe disability, never mind the mc/loss stats). The NHS do provide 3 rounds of PGD funding (regardless of fertility funding, its from a special fund) but you can only access it if you have a confirmed risk of 10% or more, or have living people in your family with severe disability caused by the specific chromosome problem. Sadly my family is small - i have one genetically related cousin, and he only has one child, and we arent really close. I did have lots of aunts and uncles with problems on my Nanas side, but they are all deceased, and there are little/no details about them. Its basically a lost cause.

Im sorry for the moan ladies, and sorry for the lack of personals, i will pick myself up and be smiling again tomorrow im sure  

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

Sorry Cloudy, it's never simple is it. At least with those figures you can justify it if you decide to spend your  money on the PGD tests, even if you can't get the grant,  they do them at the clinics you are looking at, don't they? Whether it's 2-5% or 30% you are closer to knowing what you are dealing with. 

Kieke it's like being at home with friends on this thread isn't it. Easier to tell each other what's going on without feeling you need to respond to 30 other people at the same time  it's good to have the support of others, don't get me wrong, but it's nicer whe you have an established relationship. And we all look out for each other on here. 

Which reminds me, we need Angela to set us up as the Limbolanders don't we.


----------



## andade

Hello everyone!  
You've started to come out if hiberating then?  

Moggs - I'd definitely recommend Homeland. My friend kept bugging me to watch it and I love it, even though I don't like some of the main characters. 
I'm going to add Better call Saul to my watch list.
Hope you're feeling better after your dodgy hot dog. It's your warning not to eat from dodgy hot dog stands at car boot sales!  

Jenni- Welcone bavk from hibernation and pop song land! I knew the first  set of lyrics and you didn't go down in my estimation!   Guilty pleasures and all of that.  Bet Fifty was humming it to herself, weren't you?  Admit it!
Second one, I'm not sure but didn't want to cheat and Google it.

Kieke - I sometimes fall asleep on the sofa when I get in from work but it's not intentional!  Hope AF arrives on time so you can get started.  I think it will be nice to see your sister and nieces.    I might be going to Amsterdam in the summer for a few days.

Kazzee - I have visions of you being given a special table and sitting on a throne, while FF ladies queue up to spend time with you!  
Try not to compare yourself to anyone else,  as we are all different and respond to treatment differently. It's a shame for your friend but it doesn't mean the same for you.  

Cloudy - Sorry you didn't get any clear answers today.  Very frustrating!
You shouldn't be sorry about moaning.  You are justified and this a place where you can do it and not feel guilty. On this journey, we look for lots of answers and when they do not arrive naturally we get frustrated.  You will feel better but for now you can moan and get it all out ! 

Hope everyone else is doing ok and had a good day today.


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning my loves 
Firstly my thoughts are with those from 7/7....... 

Andade::: Yes hun I find a day of "quiet" is sometimes needed tbh....just to recharge the crazy!!
How are you finding our little group hun?.....am I right in thinking that you're starting your tx in August?
Well done it was in deed "Spice Girls"....Gold Star!!! 
And the second one (because Filthy was soooo rude!) was "Rhianna Diamonds"....

Cloudy:::: Over the years unfortunately I've learned quite a bit about different IVF's (not through choice)
But I do not fully understand the tests that you have had to have......
All I know is that it has obviously caused you so much heartache and I'm truly sorry for you hun 
You are a tower of strength to our group and a dear friend....
So when you are sad and hurt then so are we......but we're here for you to "moan" as you put it or as I would rather say "open" up.
The decision for me to do DE was not an easy one tbh.....I felt that I was giving up.....which is not in my nature.
But the thought of miscarrying again or the embryo "not embedding" was to much to take in.
So there for I decided on DE and tbh the nearer the time comes to tx I'm getting nervous because of the thought "not if this works"....but "oh my god this actually could work!"..
There are so many women it works for first time or even when they go back for their frosties...
You've got a little place in my heart Cloudy and I wish I could take your pain away and the disappointment that you feel 
It is YOU as a Mummy that will mould and create a beautiful child....through your love and caring your child will become as beautiful a person as his or her Mummy..

Besides!!!!....you may get to meet me!!!!!  
And Oh my god your so lucky cos I'm just amazeballs!!!!!! 

Kazzee:::: How are you feeling today hunny!!!....is it all set for Friday then for egg collection?
Oooohh just think this time next week you'll be PUPO!!!!!   

Of course Big Hello to Everyone else   

Ok lets do a song......"We are strong....no one can tell us we're wrong.....Searching our hearts for so long"

P.s....Where's our pregger's girls 
Lot's of love to all of you


----------



## oscar13

Morning lovelies! Sorry for absence......had a nice chilled weekend with OH gor the first time in ages.......relaxing in the garden BBQ'ing.....feels like we hadn't had proper time together in ages!

Cloudy, my love....why does life have to be such a b*tch sometimes!!!! I am so sorry that youbhave to battle through so much to get what others take for granted. Sending hugs xx Is there a next step for working out what the genetic issue is?

Kazzzee, sorry that you feel under pressure my love. But we are a little family here ready to support through highs and lows.......and you WILL have highs xxxx

Kieke, not long for you now honey! Are you feeling ready? It will be lovely if your family gets to come over for a visit soon xx

Jen, good to see you are on form! Hope it ian't masking stress over the hated "M" or anything else at the mo?? You know we are here for you to vent or with tissues to mop tears when you need it ((()))s

Mogg, I am a big fan of Homeland. Also, I'm currently watching the final series of Game of Thrones (loved the books). My OH also gets mento watch Vikings. I'm Looking for a new series to get into and open to suggestions. Hope mini mogg is doing well. What is the nwxt stage for your court order? Hope things are going smoothly xx

Ustoget, how are the twinnies? Much of a bump yet? X

Love and hugs to all out other limbo lovely loonies! Xx

Afm, mid wife appointment today....FC she is better than the stand in I saw for my first appointment. X


----------



## kazzzee

You guys  you never fail to give me a good start to the day - especially you Jenni xxx

Oscar I hope you are right, it's so daunting when you get close isn't it. It's just pot luck in so many ways and you look around you in the waiting room and think, why would it be me and not them? Thanks for your support - thanks for everyone's support xxx

Jenni such beautiful words in what you said to Cloudy. From the heart xxx and I love love that song  

Andade I think I may craft a throne out of the chair I am sitting on in the cafe now and tell people to come and visit me here  

I've already had blood test one today. In the arm where I had the drip so it hurt, but the other arm was hurting last night so I think it's bad it. Hopefully not many more twice daily tests. 

I'm not sure when I'll be triggering yet. They keep a close eye on oestrogen levels and there are a couple of girls coasting before they can trigger. The girl who has been my cycle twin (although she jumped a day ahead in stims because of my cysts) was on no stims last night but hasn't been given the ok to trigger yet. My stims were reduced a lot last night so I must be getting closer now. 

I'm not feeling too bad, I'm lucky I think. She's feeling pretty terrible!


----------



## andade

Afternoon all! 
Jenni, I echo your sentiments about 7/7.  Tried to observe the 1 minute silence and this nan was on his phone! 

Jenni - I hope the crazy is recharged. I love the crazy!  Makes me smile even when I'm down.  
Which Spice Girl would you be? 
I'm so rubbish at most of the lyrics. I'm out again today! 
Love this group, as it's so supportive and always makes me smile.  I was checking how long I'd been lurking and I think I went back to the pages in the teens!  
Not sure why I took so long to join  
My treatment technicaly starts in August but in reality probably Sept as my AF is due towards the end of August and I start the medication on day 21.

Oscar - Glad you had a livekh weekend. My friend's trying to get me to watch Game of Thrones. I've been resisting but now I've got into watching box sets, I may relent.
Good luck with your midwife appointment! 

Kazzee - Glad youre feeling a bit better. You need to tell the cafe to put 'Reserved' on the chair for you! 
I pity your poor arms   All for a good cause though and not long now 

Had my aqua scan this morning and the doctor said all is fine.  That's it,  no more elaboration!  I had to ask a couple of questions but they can see both my ovaries, which they couldn't before my myo. So that's good.
I want a nap now. 🙈


----------



## Kieke

Oh Cloudy so sorry to hear about your nightmare! I don't know anything about genetic testing... what would your next step be?
Please moan away, that's what we are here for!  

andade - have you been to Amsterdam before? I would love to go again this summer but we will see what happens first... I have been back 4 weeks ago and got lots of quality time with my nieces.
It's very unlikely my sister will come... it's all a bit complicated but she's recently split up with the father of her girls and they need to work out what to do about the co-parenting rota after the school holidays. So I will let to idea of them visiting this summer go for now...
Never heard of an aqua scan but clad to hear it's all fine! Hope you get some rest.

jenni - you are so good with words! 
No idea again about your choice of son... I'm crap at this game! 

oscar- how did it go this morning? Did you get to see a friendly face?
Like I said my sister wont come but my parents will be here for the bank holiday weekend in August! 

kazzee - I don't need to read back and remind myself about everybody on this thread, I already know you all!  
Not long for you now! I also imagine you on your throne in this waiting room.
Hang in there, you are doing great!

Well my news for today is that AF is arriving! 3 days early!  
It's not in full flow yet so I will wait till tomorrow to make my hospital appt which will probably be Thursday.
This also means I will tell my managers I'm having treatment again tomorrow...

Now I have to admit something... I embarked on a 3 day juice fast (started yesterday). Just wanted to give my body a detox/boost before I would start next week.
I even bought my juices because I knew it would give me the extra push to continue because of the money spent. Anyhow, the juices are utterly vile and I was already angry with myself yesterday for doing this - especially now.
Knowing that I will start stimming earlier - 5 days earlier than I thought - I will have a normal healthy meal tonight.
And yes I can all hear you think it was silly of me to do this now...  

Sending you all much love!


----------



## kazzzee

Well Kieke, the juice you drank will have done something to detox, which might be a good start, but you need to be getting all the protein now  Everything you eat is for a potential baby, that's how I think of it now I'm feeding my eggs. But I did something similar a few months ago - a juice fast for just one day, I think you just want a clean slate don't you. But don't beat yourself up about it! We all know it's not as if you have been living on McDonalds  So you'll be starting soon! Exciting! I was feeling a bit like I was stealing all the limelight  

Andade / Jenni - I was in Waitrose when they did the minute silence for 7/7, it bought back a few memories. I can't believe it has been ten years. I remember the day so well, the trains were all cancelled, I finally got a train into Kings Cross and when I got off the sirens were going off in the station and we were being shouted at to evacuate. And then walking down the road there were people with soot on their faces and I had no idea why. Until I got to the office. There were only a few of us in that day as most people couldn't get into London at all. We had to walk 6 miles home in the end. In some ways I was better off being in the office because we weren't sat in front of the TV all day watching it unfold. We were cut off from the full horror of it. My poor OH was desperately trying to contact me when the mobile lines were down and I didn't really understand how bad it all was... Earlier today I was reading a post on Buzzfeed of people's memories of the day and it made me cry so much that I had to stop reading it. It's not a day I'll ever forget. 

Now I'm off to acupuncture - hopefully it will be as relaxing as yesterday's session, although my usual lady isn't quite as good as the one I saw at the London Acupuncture Clinic yesterday. Except that she costs half the price


----------



## jenni01

Kieke::: I second what Kazzee has said!!....don't beat yourself up hun 
Just give the juicer a good clean and flog it on ebay!!
I know a lot of the girls on here (including you) are very well conditioned on what they eat etc and that's amazing but so long as your not too daft eating rubbish then I think it's fine.
I'm taking some supplements but not as much as some people.....but so long as you have the necessary stuff then that's all that counts!!
My DH's niece (I don't like her) smoked and drank energy drinks all through her pregnancy and she had a healthy boy.
I'm not advocating this of course but it just goes to show!!

Andade:::: Yes why did you take so long to join the crazy train?....you've fitted in with us all really well 
Mind you we're very accommodating!! 
I like lot's of songs as you can tell but I thought that one is appropriate for our Cloudy!!....(even though Kieke can't guess it!!)..... 
You don't have long to wait at all for your tx to start!!....it's all getting so very exciting and scary!!

Kazzee:::: Memories of things that are so horrible unfortunately never go away.....we relive them as if it was the same day it happened..
As an ex army wife I lost quite a few friends that died whilst on tour....it's just so very unfair that such evilness lives in this world.
Go to your acupuncture and let those little needles send you off to the land of nod!! 

Oscar::: How did your midwife appointment go?....
Thank you for worrying about me....I know that I don't always have to be smiley Jen with all of you and to that I am greatful 
I promise I will let you know if I need one of your famous hugs!!  

Has anyone guessed the song yet??


----------



## oscar13

That's good to hear Jen, just like to check up on you every now and then xx

Kieke, nothing wrong with sticking to the juices (if you can stomach them) but also add nuts, seeds, pulses etc to your diet for a few days to make sure you are also getting the protein etc! It won't be a detox but it will be a good nutrient boost xx

As for the healthy eating it totally went out the window for the first few months with me where I felt so rpugh and exhausted.....thankfully I am eating a bit more sensibly now.

Andada, goodness fancy waiting so long to join us! At least you are here now xx

Kazzzee, one day when we all eventually meet up I will tell you what I was doing that day.......its just not for open forum xx

Afm, midwife appointment was fine....she was much much nicer! It was all pretty quick really but she did listen to my little monsters heart beat so that is always good x


----------



## kazzzee

I had to take a cetrotide to stop any thought of ovulation those little follies might be having. And the girl I'm cycling with who is a day ahead has to trigger tonight, so that might be me tomorrow!!!

Acupuncture was great, and I spent it in the land of nod! 

The chap is coming to fix the front door at 6pm. I just dug out an old cheque book from 1999, will they still work  

I know the tune Jenni - it's a brilliant one for karaoke  

Love is a battlefield


----------



## andade

Kieke - I have been to Amsterdam before but let's just say it didn't end well. TMI ALERT!! Let's just say I had the 2nd worst diarrhoea I've ever had and the hotel bathroom really and I mean really suffered as a result!  Think Jackson Pollock! 
An aqua scan is like a normal ultrasound but a catheter is used to insert saline into the uterus and then you have usual prodding and poking. Apparently it very useful for investigating abnormalities and looking at the state of the uterus.  I took painkillers beforehand but it wasn't as bad as I thought it would be but I did take codeine 
Good news about AF!  You're going to be joining Kazzee pretty soon! 
Don't worry about the juicer. You didn't realise that you r AF would come early and you were trying to get your body as healthy as possible. At least you can ditch the vile juices!

Kazzee - I watched the wreath laying ceremony this morning and been watching the news. Sorry the Buzz feed posts upset you but it brings it all back doesn't it. Hopefully, you are nice and relaxed after your acupuncture session.   

Jenni  - I take ages to post on forums and threads. I first joined this site in 2012 and posted for the first time last year.  
Although,  I  wasn't lurking for that length of time. 

Oscar  - Glad you had a nicer midwife, which probably made for a more pleasant appointment. Good to hear your little monsters are doing well.


----------



## andade

Kazzee,  is that cheque book still valid?


----------



## Cloudy

Evening ladies  

Kazzeee - wow, i used to hate cheque books, my writing isnt neat and always looks a mess so I always used to end up re-writing them so they looked neater!   Good luck for tomorrows scan  and I hope todays needle-time was nice and relaxing  

Andade - glad the scan went well   Oh, and I am NEVER going to want to go to Amsterdam now I heard your story  

Oscar - really pleased you had a nice midwife appointment, all this IF stuff is really hard so we should be allowed to enjoy all the pregnancy bits as much as possible  

Jen - Sorry, I didnt get the song today, but kicked myself when I saw what it was! Love it! I am very emotional with music, Strong by London Grammar was on the radio today and I was sobbing  

Kieke - Wow! As IVF mod I see sooo many posts that are about peoples periods being late and delaying stims Im always shocked when someone starts on time, never mind when people start early!   Eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk! Its exciting, and stuff the juicing detox, like the others have said, healthy diet and a good balance is really important, and not doing a detox wont make any difference, you are doing everything you can and dont beat yourself up  

Everyone I have missed - I hope you are all ok  

Thank you all so much ladies for your support, I really do appreciate it so much. Im feeling a bit calmer today. I have been having a good think and going to have a good chat with Mr C about where we go from here. I think I may have been making some knee-jerk decisions, but had a good chat with my mum today and I think I may actually have a big change of direction and maybe wont do another fresh cycle. Im not going to make a decision yet, but just need time to see how that choice 'sits' with me in my heart and mind. Urgh, all this IF/IVF stuff is so hard and really really annoying   

xxx

But don't worry ladies because....

 She's got a lion in her heart, a fire in her soul, he's a got a beast in his belly that's so hard to control....and they've taken too much hits, take it blow by blow, so just light up a match and stand back and watch them explode.... 

xxx


----------



## ustoget

Sorry been absent.. Just had a good old read to catch up though 

Cloudy I'm sorry u didn't get the answers... What happens now? Could u possible go to another specialist to get it clarified and then get the Nhs funding for pgs. I nearly paid for pgs after seeing a talk at the fertility show, to me it's crazy that it s not standard (well cgh) what's the point in putting back non viable embryos.. Surely that waste Nhs money.. Get it right to start with and then it saves a lot of heartbreak. Anyway hope you get the answers u need.. U must be soooo frustrated :-(

Sfg homeland is amazing. In fact me and sh rate it as top 2 series ever with breaking bad. No can't change my midwife. In fact she made me cry last year when I got my first bfp as was asking me where my notes where, I had no idea what 'notes' were and she made out like I had done wrong. I ended up complaining about her at the hospital and they said I could go to the Saturday drop in clinic but that's just more hassle. I expected her   Face this time so not that bad.

Andade- disappointed on your terminator review. We are watching the trilogy this week as a build up  . Glad you took the plunge and join us crazy bunch.!this thread really is a life saver and wouldn't of got to where I am with it.. So thanks to all my lovely girlies x

Moggs- car boot sale hot dog!!! That sounds disgusting.. Not a hot dog fan anyway u less its. Real sausage not a squeezy frankfurter haha

Kazzee- Friday egg collection.. Wow u must be super excited/terrified.. Those days after are just so strange, relief that it's kinda done but then the phone rings and your shaking. Me and the twins are sending u all the hugs and kisses and luck we can get together.  Also I know what u mean by the pressure because of 'us three' I felt the same at the time. U think odds are one won't work, I felt that all the time but we all got preggers and so will u. Just think of us limbo landers as the special ones in one group and your odds are against the non limbo landers not each other.
So more detail please.. How many follies are in the running ? What sizes on last scan ?

Kieke- yay early af.. Amazing !! It's all happening now isn't it ?? Don't worry about the side effect your be fine, it's amazing how we cope with what would normally be so hard. Our motivation gives us so much strength.

Back to cloudy- I think Jenni is right though, maybe de could be an option? I mean do u know whether it's you or dh? Did u know u can get embryo adoption too from some clinics if u don't keep where the genetic issue is coming from. Then your both in the Same boat. We discuss that if out last goes didn't work. 

Jenni- someone wants staking th either day, I mean such a nothing conversation about picking some food up from 'm' and I just to tutted and got annoyed lol

Oscar- glad midwife app went well... But now u have me really curious about 'what you were doing that day' I have either a really sad story or a filthy style story in my head  Yes I have a bump, someone the other day thought I was about 5months   what about u ? How's the head ?


No news for me really, plodding along and wishing my weeks away. Feeing much better but dh has had a stressful few weeks as he's doing his grade 4 driving course (he's a copper) and he's learning to chase in cars with his blues on.. Exciting for him but pretty dull for me. Works ok, just keeping my head down and getting on with it and waiting for this growth spurt I'm suppose to have in the next few weeks.. There are 12cn each now and should be about 20cm by 20weeks ... Eek how will they fit .. So excited but still keep having to pinch myself that this is happening. Me and dh went to a local Thai temple on Saturday and it's so peaceful with little secret places to sit and pray to Buddha. I'm not religious at all but I love Buddhism and its the only time I ask/suppose pray for everything to end ok.. I think about Baby chuckles which makes me cry and then I cry that it's a year on and we have another chance. I still don't belive that we could of been this lucky to have our 2 little miracles (that's what we call them) and alway think of all the couple that do not get what they want so badly. That feeling/remembering trying to come to turns with never have our own will never leave me, and I will never forgot our struggle. I just pray to Buddha that all my limbo landers get the same luck as we did..


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning Beautiful Ladies 

Kazzee::: Yay!! well done!!...Gold star!! 
2 more sleeps hun!!! how do you feel!!!      

Cloudy:::: Is it "Superheroes The Script"?
Oh yes and Ustoget is right about the Embryo Adoption as well.....that would be an option for you as well...but like you said you have a lot to think about...
Love "London Grammar" I have the CD in the car!!

Oscar::: I'm so pleased your scan went well hun and you got to hear the babies heartbeat!!!....are you recording the heartbeat on your phone?

Ustoget::: How lovely of you to say a little prayer for your friends 
The babies will fit!!...they'll get all cuddly and snuggly next to each other!!
Good luck to Mr U with his driving.....I bet he's buzzing driving at high speeds! 

SFG::: Has gone AWOL!!! 

Hello to everyone else 

Ok...."Tonight I'm gonna have myself a real good time I feel alive.....and the world turning inside out yeah!...And floating around in ecstasy.........."

By the way if this song business is bothering you let me no and I'll stop!!....

Have a good day everyone


----------



## kazzzee

Jenni your daily lyric quiz is my highlight of the day!!! Don't ever stop! On my way to have today's first blood test. Then I can expect two scans and one more blood test! Will fill you in on progress when I get a look at my file!


----------



## mogg77

.Yeah don't stop Jenni, love is a battle field had me wracking my brains all day yesterday cos I knew the words but not the title! 
Love that we have two cyclers nearly now to root for! Good luck girls and no pressure just positive vibes coming your way!   
Cloudy that sounds so frustrating, that they couldn't just give you an answer one way or another, glad you are feeling a bit better about it as it must be hard especially if you know yourself there were problems in the family but can't provide proof.
Oscar glad scan was all good, she wouldn't do the heartbeat at my midwife appointment, so I came straight home and ordered a Doppler! 
Ustoget your hubby's job sounds a big boys dream! My cousins hubby did the same thing, the chases were his favourite part of the job! Yeah I won't be tempted by dodgy food again, the weird thing is I've completely gone off meat the last couple of weeks so I really must of been starving or mental!
I love Buddhist temples, we were taken to the golden one in chang mai by a Thai friend, so peaceful and beautiful, I can see they would be a nicer place to sit and contemplate,even to think of sad things, our churches are so stern and just remind me of school.
Afm work still taking up a lot of my evenings, I have a big convention to prepare for in Cardiff but it will be fun too, sharing a hotel with a great girlfriend of mine who's working too, and the whole studio will be going so bit like a family weekend away! 
Anyway hope you're all good   Xx


----------



## kazzzee

My blood test yesterday afternoon shows 9698 oestrogen, and 2.6 LH, so things are steadily increasing. She thinks I have 6 follies on each side, so at least 12 in total. And all are looking a good size. Lining is 8.5. She said that it's all looking very good. 

So I'm waiting for a call to tell me if I need to take another cetrotide this morning, then there will be a second blood test, and then a second scan. And then I'll be waiting for the call to tell me if I'm triggering! 

Has anyone ever noticed when they are on these meds that sometimes you kind of get a whiff of them? I don't know if it's some that I got on me, or if it makes its way up to your nostrils! But I could definitely smell the buserelin a few minutes ago!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - I had the best omelette ever last night followed by a piece of chocolate, just because I can!  
Glad the acupuncture was nice and relaxing. 
Cheque books always make me laugh... we ditched them in Holland long ago so was surprised to see they are still being used here (and that was 10 years ago when I moved here).
Great to hear your are having good sized follies, last time I was oblivious but this time I will obviously be a bit more on the ball...

jenni - there is no way I'm selling my juicer! I've had it for years (I actually have 2, 1 as a back up lol). Both DH and myself have been having at least 1 juice per day and we always start the day with a ginger shot (juice of thumb chunk of ginger, half an apple and a teaspoon of both spirulina and wheatgrass).
On this occasion I bought the juices which turned out to taste like pond water, nothing close to my own lovely juices.
But I'm fine about not completing the course, feeling so much better already.
I need to start practising on the 'guess the song' game... I should have know that it was 'love is a battlefield'!  
Don't have a clue about today's song either although it sounds familiar. Keep them coming though, one day I will guess it! 

oscar - it must be amazing to hear your little monsters heart beat, glad the midwife was having a better day.
My diet in general is pretty good so I'm sure it will be fine.

andade - you do make me curious, did you have to many space brownies?  
Hurray to codeine! 
The juices are frozen and will stay frozen, hopefully for a very long time....

Cloudy - don't blame it on Amsterdam!  
Never expected AF to arrive early but I take it as a good sign! 
Sounds you have a lot on your mind, sending you lots of strength  
I definitely don't know that song but love the lyrics!

ustoget - I'm sure I'll be fine, it's all for the greater good! 
I have always had some sort of attraction to Buddhism. I'm also not religious as such but when I travelled through Thailand 15 years ago I was always overwhelmed when I visited a temple, I actually always felt really emotional and had to cry. Not sure what that's about...
We have a local Buddhist temple and they organised and open meditation session followed by a veggie meal when I was cycling last. I really enjoyed it and should go more often.
I can imagine you feel emotional about your little miracles, especially after your journey and struggles. I do hope your luck rubs off on all of us. 

Mogg - I have been to the Golden Temple in Chang Mai as well! Would love to go back to Thailand... 
Thank you for he positive vibes, we need them!  

Well I'm booked in for my scan tomorrow at 8.25. The nurse I spoke to initially said 10.25 - what stupid time is that? That would have meant taking the whole morning off.
Anyhow, she was looking at Friday morning so all is good. Got one more acupuncture session with my regular lady tonight before I start seeing the new lady next week.


----------



## kazzzee

I had a call just before 11 to do a cetrotide and a 150 fostimon. It's all go here today. Now waiting for a call back for a blood test. My poor arms. My poor tummy. Sitting in a cafe eating a nut slice with 10g or protein in it and drinking a fresh mint tea.


----------



## kazzzee

Doesn't sound like I'll be triggering tonight. Follies still have some growing to do! But they are happy with the way they are shaping up!


----------



## Cloudy

Kazzzee - or PinCushion as we should be calling you - Sorry you arent triggering tonight but I bet its a massive reassurance that they are doing everything in you and your follies best interests  

Kieke - Enjoy you pins tonight and hoping you have a good scan tomorrow, glad they got you a good time sorted!

Mogg - Oooh the convention sounds fun and I hope you are not working too late into the night!  

Jenn   Im burning through the sky like a tiger, defying the laws of gravity        And yes you were right! Ooh, I love that you have eclectic music taste like me  

Ustoget - Ah, thank you for having a chat with the Buddah for us all    

Everyone - hope you are all ok  

AFM - Im ok today, feeling a bit better and a bit more realistic rather than being ful of self pity!  Thanks again ladies for your on-going support  

Ooh, I have one for you, from my all time favourite singer EVER!

 I tumble out of bed, and stumle to the kitchen, pour myself a cup of ambition, and yawn and stretch, and try to come to life... 

xxx


----------



## mogg77

DOLLY!!!      Mr mogg loved that one  
We sent my folks to see her for dads birthday last year they loved it!!

Glad your feeling a little better cloudy


----------



## ustoget

Kazzee shame u didn't get to trigger but better if it's t'mo no and then ev Friday and then you'll Have a couple days off after to recover ?

Moggs- your conventions sounds wicked.. Have fun but make sure u rest too !! And yep it is his boyhood dream think once the very stressful trying is over he can start enjoying it 

Kieke good luck t'mo here u go and he I have the same feeing at temples particularly sitting I front of a Buddha it's like 'right cry now' and I struggle not too lol but it's good to have a release !!

FYI I'm rubbish at the song game .. Only got the spice girls


----------



## jenni01

Bonjour Babes!!!

I'm in shock that Moggs the tattooist got Dolly!!! 
Wicked tune though I bet you to sand along to it loads!!!

Kazzee:::: Sorry yo
u're not triggering but it will only be one more day won't it??.. xx

Ustoget::: Ah hun it's ok you only got the Spice Girls


----------



## jenni01

Moggs it meant to say "sang"!!!

Ok Ustoget you must be able to get this one...but warning you'll end up twerking!!

"Well you can tell by the way I use my walk I'm a woman's man no time to talk....."

Night night girls


----------



## jenni01

I give up bloody posting off this frickin phone


----------



## kazzzee

In true Kazzzee style I just had an adventure that involved travelling all over London during a tube strike in order to meet a friend who had a spare cetrotide as I need to take it at 5am tomorrow morning! The alternative was to get to ARGC at 6.30am tomorrow and I didn't fancy that! So, lucky for me my cycle twin, who is having egg collection tomorrow, had a pack to spare, so I went to find her in the hotel she is staying in for tonight only (she's the one who usually comes down from Lowestoft). So, it was lucky that I knew someone who could help, could have done without the tube strike - and that's going to be even more fun tomorrow! But I have averted the catastrophe of having to be in Marylebone by 6.30 tomorrow morning! Phew! Utterly exhausted now and I think the follies are wondering what the hell I'm doing! 

Thought that you'd all be entertained by that story...

In other news, I don't think I'll be triggering tomorrow either, my follies are only around 15mm I think, so they still have a couple of days probably. 

Need to eat and then sleep


----------



## ustoget

Yeah I know that one.. Staying alive !!!
Saturday night fever (uncut of course) is a wicked film and I used to be abit if a 70's chic in my early teens 

Yay I got a point


----------



## oscar13

Morning ladies!! Well I have been up since 3am thanks to my wonderful OH having a few drinks last night and then spending all night backwards and forwards to the loo.....it is going to feel like a very long day at work today! 

Kazzzee, you really aren'y having an easy time of it are you, you must be exhausted!! It can only be a good thing to be monitored so closely though.........it's worth stimming an extra few days to those lovely follies just right xxx

Ustoget, I am pretty hit and miss with the song game too! Does your OH work in London? Can't think of anything worse that driving at speed in london......there are some are some shocking drivers on the streets!!

Kieke, hope you enjoyed your acupuncture and all goes well with your scan this morning! X

Mogg, hope you have a wonderful time at the convention!

Lots of us seem to have a bit of an affinity with Thailand........image a limbolanders convention there!! Xxx


----------



## jenni01

Good Morning 

Ustoget::; Well done on getting the song 
Now can you get this one?

" She's got a smile that it seems to me, reminds me of childhood memories where everything was as fresh as the bright blue sky............." 

I do apologise for my phone last night!!
When me and DH first got together he sent me a text saying:
" Good night sweaty....I love you sweat heart!!"......the curse of predictive text!!! 

Oscar::: Oooh he's in big trouble me thinks!!!....make him a greasy breakfast!!...naughty Mr Oscar! 
I think a meet in Thailand would be lovely but not very practical!! 

Kazzee::: You remind me of Anika Rice ( don't no if I spelt it right) from Treasure Hunt I think it was!!
You need a helicopter!!

Cloudy::: I'm glad you're feeling a bit better hun 
Now just get back on the horse a kick it into the direction that you need to go  

Hello to Filthy....SFG....Kieke....Andade....Moggs...and everyone else  

It's slightly sunnier weather here today but not enough for sitting in the garden!!
I have my scan next Wednesday but poor DH next Friday has a weird day!!!.....he has to "produce" his sample in the morning for testing and then a root canal in the afternoon!!! 
I shouldn't laugh but..... 

Have a good day girls


----------



## ustoget

Jenni Got that one after first 3 words.. One of my favs but u know I'm a gnr fan ..  
Yay Jen scan next weds.. Rings are happening 

Oscar- poor u, I'm a devil without my sleep luckily I'm sleeping pretty good at the mo most probably cod dh has been sleeping in our spare room while on this training haha
No he works in Surrey, but said he's first 2 weeks he had to go 110mph down dangerous country lanes an ld the accessor telling him to speed up too.. And this is not in a police car and they had to overtake so where getting lots of w**ker sigh a through the window. Easily now he's in a police car so people pull over and stop!!

Kieke- good luck today
Kazzee- grow little foiles grow
Hope everyone else is good 

Oh her I talking about text errors.. I sent my builder and text instead of my dh yesterday calling him bub


----------



## andade

Morning all!  
Been very busy over the past day.

Cloudy - Glad youre feeling better and you can take your time to make your decisions.  
You should definitely go to Amsterdam!  My story is not typical,  which is why I want to return and have a good time from beginning to end.

Ustoget - Dont be put off by my review! It's just my humble opinion. I watch lots of action fims and Terminator was ok and Arnold Shwarznegger did have a few funny moments but it didn't really do it for me. It wasn't awful!  I'm sure if there's another Terminator film, I'll be back!  
So sweet of you praying for the Limbo Landers.  You made me laugh thinking about how the twinnies would fit. 

Jenni - I love the daily lyrics! I'm just rubbish at it 
How could I not get Saturday Night Fever??
Although once Ustoget gave me a clue in her post today, I got it! I used to sing it all the time. 
Hope you're doing well!

Moggs  - The convention sounds exciting.  Do you have tattooists from all over the world and sit in lectures discussing new techniques?  Or is it a crazy , wild weekend?   

Kazzee - I was thinking about you with the tube strike.  Thought your trains would be much more busy than usual but didn't anticipate you running around London to get your 'fix'! 
Having a nut slice and drinking mint tea, you all sound so healthy and put me to shame! 
At least you get a lie in.  I know it's a bit of a delay but it's good that they monitor you so closely to maximise your chances of success. Grow follies, grow. . 

Kieke  -  Hope your scan went well this morning.
I definitely didn't eat any space brownies!  Honestly! 
I'm a bit if a wuss when it comes to that stuff. Didn't even visit one of the cafes.

Oscar  - Naughty OH! I bet he's still paying for it now. Take pleasure in the thought that your day at work us going to be long but his is going to be worse. 

Hi Filthy, Sfg29 and anyone else reading. Hope everyone has a good day. 
Having lunch out today, so a nice break to my routine.


----------



## kazzzee

I'm sitting in my usual spot at the cafe near the clinic (you'll know it Fifty - Natural Kitchen) eating my nut slice and drinking my fresh mint tea. I've just had today's second bloods and they have called to say I need a scan at 2pm, so I must be getting closer. 

My Cycle Twin had her collection today and she got 11 eggs! Whoop! She was worried because it didn't look like she had many follies, but they must have been hiding! 

My journey in was interesting, but I was only 15 minutes late for my 7.30am blood test. I'm glad I didn't have to be in London for 6.30, even if I did have to get up at 5am to do the cetrotide jab! 

After the scan I'll be able to fill you in on progress  

Andade - Stimming is a lot like being a drug addict, and with all the bruises on my arms from the blood tests I must look like one. You should see my arms. In fact, you should see my tummy! It's part pincushion, part bruise, and part water melon from the growing follies! 

Ustoget - Where in Surrey, near me in Croydon? Croydon is full of criminal types for him to chase 

Jenni - Anika Rice, lol! Spot on, except for the gigantic  and dungarees! We totally have the same taste in music   It must be our age  That one is probably in my top five of all time. Actually that's an idea for another convo: what's everyone's top three tracks? I change them from week to week - right now, I keep listening to Let My Love Open The Door by Pete Townshend. 

For now, my top three are: 
1. Elton John, Tiny Dancer
2. Belle & Sebastian, The Boy with the Arab Strap 
3. Pulp, Babies 
(Really need to make it more than three, but I'd be here all day!) 

Oscar - I am definitely exhausted! I'm looking forward to a lie ins on the day before egg collection! I'm just glad that I decided not to go in to work while this was all going on. I think I could have managed last week, but definitely not this week! So far today I've had 7.30 bloods, 11am blood, and I'll be back there for a 2pm scan. Full on! But at least they know what's going on in there! Your story about your husband - my OH texted me yesterday to say that if I was having egg collection on Friday would it be ok for him to go out with his mates on Thursday night, meaning he'd get to mine at 1am! Obviously a great idea the night before potentially giving a sample   They do get very distant from this whole process, and I guess he is less aware being away during the week, but seriously! 

Ustoget - I'm now imagining you heavily pregnant doing the dance movies to Staying Alive. 

Kieke - one of the ladies at ARGC had said to my cycle twin that she couldn't manage the litre of milk we are supposed to have a day, so she'd been eating lots of chocolate! So, um, I reckon the chocolate is medicinal, yes?  

Mogg - I reckon they need to do a fly on the wall documentary of your convention, we're all very curious here! 

Cloudy - I definitely feel like a pin cushion! You should see my tummy! I'm wondering at which point I will run out of places to jab! Hope today is a good day for you xxx 

SFG - definitely missing in action, I could try stalking her on ******** for you all  

Hello to everyone else - including anyone like Andade who's been reading this enthralling thread since the beginning of the year and hasn't joined in - or has joined in but then left us - it's ok we're happy to have you but get in soon because we're getting a new thread soon! 

Speaking of which, did we decide on Limbolanders? 

Ok, better do some work


----------



## Kieke

Cloudy - glad to hear you are feeling a bit better!
I have no idea what your song is....  

Ustoget - you are better at this song game than me! 

kazzzee - I was thinking about you when I heard about all this tube strike palaver! 
I admire you if I read how busy you have been... and you still find time to keep us updated and all.
It's good to know that chocolate counts towards my daily milk intake - that makes it a lot easier haha  

My top three favourite songs are:
1. Mantronix - Got to have your love
2. Maxi Priest - Close to You
3. Adamski & Seal - Killer (my first ever CD single)

Oscar - I vote 'yes' to a Thai limboland convention!  

jenni - your poor DH, not the best of days indeed bless him.

andade - don't worry, I'm sure you didn't miss out on those particular Dutch pleasantries, there is so much more to Amsterdam than drugs and hookers!  

I had weird dreams last night about my scan appointment! I dreamt different scenario's: having the cycle postponed/being told off for not bleeding enough... /being late
But all went well and I got the go ahead! 
I have to say I was proper annoyed... my appointment was at 8.25 but wasn't seen till 9.15. I'm sure people who had slots after me were seen before me and I commented on that.
After the scan I had to wait at the pharmacy for 25 minutes to pick up my meds. Back to the clinic to wait another 20 mins for them to mix my meds which I could have done myself. They nearly let somebody go in front of me again but I noticed the incorrect order of files on the receptionists desk so again mentioned something.
She gave me her evil eye but who cares!?
All in all I was there for 2 hours and arrived at work 3 hours later than normal...

I'm going for another scan on Monday - fingers crossed I don't have to wait again. I hate waiting... 
I obviously don't know how I will respond but I do hope that my potential EC doesn't clash with my DH's follow up appointment with the pain clinic consultant.... If it does it does and there is nothing that we can do about it but it will mean that he will have to wait another long time to be seen...
But so far all is good and I'm happy that I can finally start!

Big love to you all


----------



## oscar13

Kazzzee, good luck today, looking forward to a good news update after your scan! Totally sympathise with your OH situation....they are so far removed from it all that it is easy for them to forget how important even small things can be xxx

Andade, if only my OH was suffering! He is on a day off chilling in the back garden (probably with a beer in hand) enjoying the sun and looking forward to heading to croatia tomorrow for his cousins stag do....hard life!! X

Kieke, I will be keeping my fingers very firmly crossed that your appointments don't clash! X


----------



## kazzzee

I'm TRIGGERING tonight!!! At 6.45! I keep singing "I feel like triggering tonight, triggering tonight" over and over in my head like a mad person. That'll be the heat and the bus situation in London right now. 

Follies looking good - around the 20mm mark. Oestrogen in the 10,000 area. Tummy looks pregnant. 

Just hoping I get home in time!!!


----------



## andade

Kazzee - Glad your journey in wasn't too bad. I can only imagine how pleased you'll be when you are no longer at the beck and call of ARGC!  Triggering tonight!!  
I'll sing with you in support of a good retrieval. 
I'm rubbish at favourite lists. I never know what to pick.   I'll have a think and add my list later.

Kieke - I like all the songs on your list but I don't think they're on my favorites. Used to love Maxi Priest and Killer!  Oooh,  this is going to be hard!  
You had some crazy dream but at least the scan went well even if you did have to spend longer at the clinic than you intended.  Meds are mixed and it's all go now,  woop woop! 

Oscar - Life is unfair! You have to work,  while he chills. Hope work isn't too busy today to make up for lack of sleep.


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Just thought I'd wave and say Hi  

I've been lurking for a bit but thought it's about time I actually joined in 

I'm TTC with my DW via IVF, but we're having to wait for me to have a laproscopy as my left ovary has got itself jammed between my uterus and my bowel. So we're using this time to do some sperm shopping  

Hope you're all ok


----------



## oscar13

Wow Kazzzee, that was a quick turn around! How exciting. Singing isn't really my forte so I will do a little trigger dance for you xxx

Hi whatgraciedid! Welcome out of the shadows. Do youbhave any idea how long your wait will be ? X


----------



## kazzzee

Welcome WhatGracieDid  hope you don't have to wait long for the lap. 

Oscar it was all a bit of a hurry. I went to have my scan. The doctor said I might be ready so I should pick up some pregnyl. Went downstairs. Got some cetrotide too just in case I needed it. Started waking to Oxford Street to get a bus. Got a call when I was beside Selfridges to take cetrotide NOW so went into the toilet there to inject (so classy). Then panicked in case I needed cetrotide tomorrow morning (didn't want to go through that again) so headed back to the clinic to pick up more. But when I got there they were able to confirm I will trigger and took me through the process. So not a wasted journey. Although after the delay it meant I was travelling in the tube strike rush hour! Absolute nightmare. But I'm home now and it'll be taking the pregnyl in T-minus 20 minutes!!!


----------



## ustoget

Yay kazzee- step one done u must be so relived... You've had a tough time I was think that means you've got the hassle out the St ad hopefully now it will be a lot easier. Fingers crossed for loads of lovely follies but k think under 10 is better. You don't want to many and compromise on quality. 
Dh patch is in Staines, Ali g territory lol and they gave there fair share of scum bags haha 

Ok my fav songs
Pink floyd wish u were here
Jimi hendrix little wings (or stings version)
The Beatles- while my guitar guilty weeps

Could  easily add another 3

Kieke- well done, here u go!! Shame about the waiting Hopefully it was a one off. But no I'm not better at the song game just got lucky with 2 
I'm also having weird dreams like jumping out of a plane and my shoot not working .. Not nice 

Oscar- where and when and I'm there .. Limbo Thailand convention .. How funny walking through Bkk airport and a taxi driver holding a board saying limbo landers 

Hi WhatGraciedid .. Can I ask (and our other lovely newbies) are we scary? Why does everyone lurk for so long hee hee? 

Kazzee 3mins to go .. By the wY did they find anything with your immunes that needs treating after.. Or is that u done with the drugs (apart from our fav progesterone)


----------



## kazzzee

Ustoget my immunes did flare up with the stims so I had the IVIG which should help because that's basically other people's normally performing immune system being pumped in to you. In addition I have to take a steroid every morning, along with aspirin and in the evenings I have to take clexane. I'll be on them for the forseable if this works. 

And yep - triggered right on time. Looking forward to my lie in so much!


----------



## ustoget

Does it feel good to have a good plan in place ? I know I really felt more positive with it 
The one steroid shouldn't given u any side effects, neither the clexane just a pain u have to keep injecting I suppose


----------



## kazzzee

I'm looking forward to the fact that I don't have to inject clexane for the next two days Ustoget  but yes, these extras do give me more confidence. I've never even got to transfer so I don't know how my body will react to being pupo, hoping I get that far, but the fact that we're doing so much must count for something!


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Oscar13 & Kazzze - Thanks  My Consultant text me on Sunday to say the 17th August, but just waiting for a letter to make it official, really hope it doesn't change now as I've arranged everything now  

Ustoget - Lol Not scary, you're just a very well established group, wasn't sure if I'd be intruding by joining in


----------



## ustoget

WhatGraciedid (wow predictive text doesn't like that one haha) well your here now so no need to worry.
Kazzee- yeah just re read your last go. Well im feeing really positive for u.. Honestly !! Remember relax and listen to zita west every night if u have .. I think that's so important from now on... Sleep lots, eat Heathly and also have some fun. It's been so stressful for u lately your body needs to enjoy life to and that will all help.
When u back to work ?


----------



## mogg77

Brilliant news kazzee! Really got my fingers crossed for you! They seem so on the ball there, with the timings and dosages, makes a normal IVF cycle look positively slapdash! Enjoy your lovely lie-in!
Welcome whatgraciedid! Shopping for sperm  we nearly had to do that at one point , I got so confused with all the choice! In the end we let the clinic pick and just asked for basic stuff like tall and brown hair  
Andade and kazzee, the convention is open to the public! It's basically around a hundred tattooists from all over, plus bands and cool little stands selling stuff, we all have stalls and tattoo clients there, it's a way to showcase our work, and we can enter for awards  and you'd probably find an insurance convention wilder! Tattooists can look a bit mad but tend to be quite nerdy as we have to take our job so seriously so no drinking for us, tattooing with a hangover would be impossible! 
Oscar I'm picturing your oh all pleased with himself with his beer, I'd be tempted to put ice down his back or something  
Love to everyone xx


----------



## jenni01

Hello from crazy hour!! 
Unlike Oscar I can't blame a drunken OH!!...just my brain in overdrive!!! 

Kazzee:::: OMG!!! 
I'm so proud of you!!!....God you've really gone through every conceivable thing possible to get to this point and somehow we're not messaging you in the nuthouse!!!
Well done   
WhatGracieDid::::Welcome to the Limbolanders....loons....actually we don't know who we are as even our name is now in Limbo!! 
We're not scary at all hun.......Shhhh (well Cloudy can be but don't tell her!) 

Oscar::: So what are your plans for while your DH is away?......did he make it up to you with flowers!? 
Ustoget::: Damn I forgot your GNR!!!.....I will have to stop going easy on you now!!....can't show favouritism!! 
SFG:::: DumDumDahhhhh!!!!....it's nearly here!!!!....are you getting as nervous as me? 
Kieke::: I'm sure that you could shuffle some dates around hun....try not to get stressed.....breathe!! 
Cloudy::: Do we have a name yet??....when we move can I chose the wallpaper!!
Moggs::: I bet you kicked up your heels at many a convention in the past!! 
Filthy::: How are you?....had Mr Filthy finished the decorating yet?....then we can all come and stay!! 
Andade::: Give us an update on you!!
If I missed anyone I'm sorry....but Hello 
Ok three fav songs:
1) Love Cats....The Cure
2) First time ever I saw your face....Roberta Flack
3) Flower Duet....Opera song "Lakme".

Right ladies.....
"Lay where you're laying....don't make a sound....I know they're watching....They're watching........." 
Have a wonderful day 
Kazzee::: This is for you


----------



## kazzzee

Love you guys!!!  

I like the fact that I've woken up at the time my arm would usually be drained of blood (slight exaggeration but starting to feel that way!). I did wake up lots in the night though, either because I was incredibly thirsty or because I needed to go to the loo. I think the two are connected  My follies must be very thirsty that's all I can say!

Jenni I got all too familiar with 4am over the last two weeks - do you have to be up early for work or were you just awake? 

Mogg I always imagined you must be very artistic and creative, I have a few friends who are arty people so I kind of imagine you have the same artistic temperament - although not moody like one of them! I think if you let creative people be creative then they are in their element, his problem is being 'corporat-ised' and being told what to do by non-creative people. Probably your worst nightmare. 

Ustoget I'll put the Zita West stuff on now. Since I get a lie in today and still woke up early  

WhatGracieDid 17 August isn't far off, this year really is racing by! 

Hello all you other lovelies, have good days now xxx


----------



## mogg77

Jenni kings of Leon , sex on fire    Did I win did I win??
Wow that was super early, hope you're not too tired today! 
Kazzzeee I do have an artistic temperament in that I'm scatty, absentminded and disorganised    great to have something to blame it on!
I'm happy today, I had to get a dog walker cos my poor boy on his own all day now mr mogg gone and he's offered me a free extra day cos he loves walking him so much!  
Kazzzeee glad you got your lie in! I'm guessing you're in tomorrow am? So no nighttime drinking tonight! 
Looks to be a gorgeous day( rain scheduled though for my two days off  ) so enjoy it everyone xx


----------



## jenni01

Yes Moggs!!!  
You have indeed guessed the tune!!!!.....God am I making these to easy now?...Erm...must try harder!!
I'm sure your pooch loves going out with his walker as he can get away with everything!! 

Kazzee::: I'm always up early hun!! 
DH is up at 5.15 so I tend to just start cleaning if I'm up earlier!!...sad eh!!

Oooh Moggs you said that Oscar should've put ice on Mr Oscar.....well when I was married to my ex in the army I got so sick of him not appreciating what I did that I put laxatives in his coffee on the Monday morning before parade!! 
He came home saying he had a tummy bug!!


----------



## mogg77

Jenni you didn't!!??    that's amazing!


----------



## Kieke

kazzzee - yeah! Great news!   I bet you can't wait to get a bit of rest. Not much of a lie in though is it?  
I'm keeping everything crossed for you for tomorrow morning. You've put so much effort in, I truly hope it pays off!  

andade - these 3 songs were the first I could think about, probably not my top top 3 but I had a mind freeze - a bit like when I have to play the guess the song game  

Welcome WhatGracieDid! Another lurker who finally comes clean!    Luckily 18th August isn't that far away.

ustoget - had more weird dreams last night, I hope it's just a phase...

jenni - crazy hour is an understatement! 

mogg - I would walk your dog if you were nearer by! Love dogs and walking, just not walking on my own. With DH's disability we can't really get a dog unless I do all the walking but it's very high up on our wish list!

Injections went fine last night although I did think for a second I mixed up the bottles so took to much of the Menopure and too little of the Gonal F... Sure it's all fine though. Need to pay better attention! 
It's Caribbean Carnival over here tomorrow so weather permitting I will be boogying in the streets!


----------



## Kieke

Oh jenni that's evil but funny! He must have really ****** you off!


----------



## kazzzee

That's just evil Jenni  Wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you  Did you ever tell him what you did?  

Kieke first few times I did my injections I got in a right muddle, you may remember. I even managed to waste three of the vials! But it's all part of the learning process. You'll be an expert in no time!


----------



## jenni01

Kieke::: Well done hun!!...you're truly on your way!!!   

Nah I never told him!!....I used to run around like a nutter after him and he'd never say Thank you...he deserved it!! 
My Mother in law (present) crushed up a sleeping pill and put it in her hubby's buttie!!....she was more gutted that it didn't work and he was still bxtching on and she'd wasted a pill!!


----------



## andade

Morning all!  
Busy, busy already! 

Welcome WhatGracieDid from a long time lurker and fairly recent newbie! 
Your surgery date will be here before you know it and then you can start preparing for the next stage.

Kazzee- So much for the lie in!  Your body is so used to the routine now. Hope you really get to relax today and take it easy.
Sending you lots     for lovely follies tomorrow.

Moggs - Im so intrigued by this convention!  Sounds interesting and I'm sure some rockn'roll lifestyle sneaks in after the days work is done!   Sounds like the beauty industry ones, where you can buy lots of supplies, seminars and competitions for nail technician of the year  etc. Except it's not open to the public.
I used to go, as I'm a trained nail technician and make-up artist but it's not my profession and I don't dabble anymore. 

Jenni - Your bright posts always make me smile!   Although you're doing my head in with the song lyrics. I just can't seem to get them.  If we do meet up and have a quiz, I know who's going to be picked last for the team.   Love that song but can't fit in those lyrics. Going on You Tube now!
Nothing much to update. Going for a podped today. This where you see a podiatrist first and they do all the yucky feet maintenance and then you have a lovely pedicure afterwards and your feet feel and look gorgeous! Hard job with my feet 
How you doing? Cleaning at crazy times? You're welcome at my house anytime 
I wouldn't want to get on the wrong  side of you or your mother-in-law!   It is funny though. I keep having visions of him trying to walk upright and trying to stop himself from wriggling about. 

Kieke - Your meds sound so confusing. I hope I have simple injections when I start tx. I won't be taking me opus,  so hopefully can avoid the mixing palaver!
Caribbean Carnival sounds fun. Hope the weather holds up. Haven't been to carnival in ages.

Everyone else, have a good day and hope everything is well with you.


----------



## oscar13

Morning lovelies! Gutted......new that song but was too busy to get on here earlier xx

Jen, I know its mean but your story did make me giggle! As much as my OH infuriates me sometimes I just don't think I could do it.........although he did wake me at 4am today to catch his flight for the stag do gggrrrrrrrrrr! No real plans for when he is away....although catching up on a bit of sleep would be good. Having dinner with my parents tonight to tell them about the baby.......I an expecting (happy) tears from my dad! Its going to be weird it not being my little secret anymore!

Hope everyone is looking forward to a lovely weekend!! 

Kazzzee, my love I am wishing you luck with every fibre of my being for tomorrow xxx

Whatgraciedid, I think it is a fab time of year for your treatment (its my birthday on the 19th!!)

Love to all x


----------



## WhatGracieDid

Jenni01, Andade & Kieke - Thank you!  

Mogg77 - There is just so many different factors to choose from! We had a quick look last night, but until we have my CMV test result back we can't go any further with it. 

Kazzzee - This year is really racing by, we only booked our first consultation back in March, and I was expecting us to be knocked back due to still having a BMI over 30, so we're much further ahead than I anticipated we'd be. Glad you got a good lie in today  

Oscar13 - Awww fab!  I'm quite looking forward to it, I've booked two weeks off sick, and then a week working from home. Three weeks away from the chaos of work 

Quiet day for me here, got up early and went to the gym, but haven't actually managed to do any work since then. Think I'm going to be working extra hard to make up for that :S Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## Cloudy

Hola mi chicas! 

I hope everyone is ok?

Whatgraciedid - welcome honey! I hope you dont mind you shortening you to WGD from now on  

Oscar - Have a lovely meal tonight! So they dont know you are pg then? Wow, well done you keeping your secret so long. I am brilliant keeping other peoples secrets but not my own  

Andade - ooh, a podped sounds fab! I normally have quite nice feet but on my holiday in May i wrecked them on the first day (the worlds worst blisters EVER) and they have never been the same since. I was looking at a real old ladies feet yesterday in Costa and thought that I need to be careful of my feet will look like hers soon. Sadly I hate people touching my feet! Maybe i need to get over it: surely if i can willingly let half the county ferret in my lady garden, i can let one person touch my feet for half an hour!  

Jen - Note to self, if i do go to CZ at the same time as you always keep an eye on my drink and never accept a sandwich from your pack up  

Kazzzee - eeeeeekkkkkk! So excited for you for EC. Really hoping for a lovely crop of egglets for you to make some lovely beautiful embabies  

Kieke - Wow, cant believe you are all started! A day or so away and I miss everything! Enjoy the Carnival tomorrow, sounds fab and lots of fun. Better than our local carnival anyway where its 3 flat back trucks with people dressed in the same lacklustre costumes dancing with the enthusiasm of a big fat furry cat in the hot weather  

Mogg - Ah, your dog walker sounds lovely! Is the conference this weekend?x

Ustoget - LOVE Wish You Were Here by PF, totally amazeballs song! I hope you and the baby bump are all ok!

SFG & Filthy & Everyone Else - I hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend!

AFM - Still no decision, although we have actually started discussing options so thats a start!  Hmm, will have to have a think of my top 3 favourite songs....

Right, lyrics time:


----------



## kazzzee

It's quite different working from home compared to working from the cafe, but I managed to get enough done and now I feel like I can relax. 

In the midst of the work I've been doing I've been chatting in ******** with a couple of friends from school - does anyone remember I mentioned a friend who lives in the states who's basically lost custody of her daughter. Basically it's a long story and the ex has poisoned the girl's mind (she's 14) I want my friend to come back to the UK because her life in the U.S. has been nothing but heart ache and heart break. Bad things shouldn't happen to good people. You wouldn't believe the story if I told you, but it's too long to tell here. Anyway, I just wanted to mention it. We're all trying to have babies but sometimes the battle never ends. I hope she can make a new life away from the pain of that situation. This afternoon me and another friend have been discussing it all because we now know we both know. It's harder when you don't have someone to talk to about your concerns. We kind of get to split the burden this way. 

I'm also worrying a bit about tomorrow, although more about the next day. I'm scared I'll wake on Sunday to a call saying that the eggs were immature and didn't fertilise, just like on my NHS round. It's hard to not think that will happen, even though things have been so different this time. My cycle twin had 8 of the 11 eggs fertilise  

I seem to be attracting drama at the moment, don't I...


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry, had a call from a tenant (she is coming to see me next week - its nice to know some of the work I do is appreciated sometimes)

Anyway, song time!

This is probably my favourite one of all time!

 I know this pain, why do lock yourself up in these chains. No one can change your life except from you, don't ever let them step all over you! Just open your heart and your mind, is it really fair to feel this way inside..... 

xxx


----------



## kazzzee

I should send those lyrics to my friend Cloudy x


----------



## Fiftyshades34

Hi ladies

Sorry been awol again... Had an emotional week been up and down.

Had a busy day today and the plastering has started again. I can't wait til it's finished! 

Kazzee- my nhs go was awful and we transferred 2x3 cell on day 3- the rest perished. With Argc 7 embryos 2 blasts transferred and 4 were frozen! The way they monitor you with stims means they are getting the best eggs for you! You just wait and see!!!

Jennie- thank you for all the positivity this week, you do make me feel better x

Hi to everyone else hope all is well xx


----------



## andade

Evening all!  (Sound like a right old fashioned copper! )

Oscar - Have a great meal put tonight. I'm sure it's going to be really emotional!

WhatGracieDid - Sometimes a bit of relaxation is called for. I'm sure you'll make up your work. No plans at the moment. I was going away but changed my mind , so I will see what the weekend brings.

Cloudy -  Im sure your feet aren't as bad as you think they are. I'm sure with all the stuff we put up with, I'm sure you can handle a pedicure! 
Podped was great and my feet are now fit to be out in public. 
I'm glad that you are feeling better and that you are taking time to discuss options which will lead to the right choice for you.

Kazzee - Sorry to hear about your friend but as you say problems can arise at any stage. Hope all goes well for her.
Try not to stress about fertilisation yet. Try to take it one step at a time, otherwise you will stress your self out about things that haven't happened yet. I know it's hard and easy for me to say but try and just prep for tomorrow.  

Fifty - Sorry you've not had a good week.  Hope the work on the bedroom completes quiclay so that you can get back to normal.

IF ANY ONE HAS POSTED WHOLE IVE BEEN WRITING  THIS,  ILL BE SOO CROSS!  
Hold On by Wilson Phillips 
Is this my first correct answer??


----------



## angelica_wales

Right then "Limbolanders",  I think we've landed on a name...

I'll look to set up and move you to your new home tonight


----------



## oscar13

Andade that was the exact answer I was just about to type....can't believe I got there too late again!!! Also new Kings of Leon xx

Thanks everyone, dinner with parents went well! As expected my softy of a dad cried and then cried again when I told them its a boy. He's already planning his rugby lessons! X

Fifty, sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Anyhting we can do to help? Xx

Kazzzee, I have every faith for tomorrow amd the coming couple of weeks xxxxxx

Will try to catch up properly over the weekend! Hope everyone finds time to have some well deserved r + r xxxx


----------



## angelica_wales

I've done it!

Your new home is here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=337479.0

This thread is now locked for update but will always be available to read 

Any problems let me know

Angelica
xx


----------

